# Hermes & cheap outfits: post pictures!



## maryg1

We've seen wonderful pictures of our ladies wearing Hermes and great clothes, but not all of us can afford to match their Hermes items with Chanel, Louboutin, Gucci or Prada.
So, pls. share with us your pictures of you rocking your Hermes with cheap outfits!


----------



## maryg1

I begin:
Hermes Fleur de Lotus twilly
Zara cardigan - 12 euro
Lee jeans - maybe 40 euro??
Max & Co. shirt - 35 euro (that was expensive IMO)

& very messy hair


----------



## restricter

I'd love to take a pic of my outfit but I'm at work.  See if you can visualize this bag (without the Jinjy cat) with this blazer:  http://www.lizclaiborne.com/Petite-...efault,pd.html?cgid=petiteJacketsAndOuterwear and this jacket (in Aztec Gold, of course):  http://www.landsend.com/pp/DoryTren...sku_0=::PIE&CM_MERCH=SRCH_00001&origin=search


Hermes could make a potato sack look good.


----------



## maryg1

Restricter, I love that picture of your cat!
And your jacket, very nice!


----------



## Rose

Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )


----------



## maryg1

9.99? That's a steal!


----------



## allaboutnice

I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose

*Primark dress, £1.99 

(only in price though - your jacket is lovely)


----------



## Rose

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)




Show off 

You look amazing.


----------



## rushka

Maryg1- Awesome thread idea!!!!

Lovin' the "Look for Less" ladies.  You all look great!  It _is _all about the accessories isn't it!!


----------



## Bella_Figura

oh, great pics!!
I will have to post some pics because I am all about H with cheap  outfits!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is great!!! I am all about cheap too. I am so cheap!!! hahhaha...
Except when it comes to H


----------



## bagshopr

Well you can't really see my cheap outfit because I was being a contortionist in front of the bathroom mirror...but I am wearing a Chico's top, bought on sale, and a pair of JC Penney jeans.  My bag is a sable Trim 35.


----------



## 880

I like high and low end for both clothing and scarves; here are some old pics:

Carre en Carre GM c/s with H & M inspired Leo Leila

Leo Leila with dark brown silk bebe dress

Leo leila & ebene CDC with novica horn necklaces and banana republic cardigan

A lot of times I live in lululemon yoga pants and tops: here is a pic with sample sale roberto cavalli python print denim jacket 75 usd; and another yoga pant pic with etro cashmere shawl.


----------



## fashionistaO

Rose said:


> Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )



.. the buttons alone can retail for that price .. 
.. what a steal .. looking great rose.

allaboutnice .. can't beat that look - you look like a million(£) .. lol

cool thread maryg1!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*880*, that scarf was such a good deal!!

Jeans £15.00 , Zara shirt £10.00


----------



## fashionistaO

880 said:


> I like high and low end for both clothing and scarves; here are some old pics:
> 
> Carre en Carre GM c/s with H & M inspired Leo Leila
> 
> Leo Leila with dark brown silk bebe dress



880 - looking FIERCE in both!


----------



## Scarf Addict

This is a great thread!!  Thank you for starting it!!


----------



## Bella_Figura

Jeans Primark £8.00 , Leather Jacket Next £40.00


----------



## misssA

great thread *maryg1*!!

Here are my first action pics. 

Uniqlo dress with twillys as a belt and on my Kelly handle and a horn necklace.







Out and about in Hyde Park on the same day with a Zara cardigan.


----------



## Bella_Figura

Vintage Kelly £395.00


----------



## 880

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)



Stunning AAN! 

Thanks Raz, all! Raz, love Zara! 

Rose, love this pic!


----------



## 880

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00



OMG! fabulous! 

MisssA, great first action pics!


----------



## lovely64

What a great thread *maryg1*! I love your yeallow cardigan, it looks lovely on you!

love all your outfits ladies! Wow at the amazing prices...I am stunned! You look so stylish and cool. 

*bagshopr*....gorgeous picture!

*Rose...*gorgeous jacket

*aan*...wow, I can´t believe my eyes!

*880*...love your intricate shawl work!

*Raz,* that leather jacket looks uber cool! And your Marwari shawl, yum! W-O-W at your Kelly!!!

*misssA*...you look absolutely lovely!

Keep the pics coming, this is great for ideas, and will leave us with more money to spend on H items, yay, LOL!


----------



## misssA

thanks *880 and lovely64*!


----------



## maryg1

Thank you for the compliments gals!
I thought about this thread today at work when I was speaking with my colleagues and I said I don't spend a lot for dresses, I'm really a Zara gal, but I love bags and accessories.
keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*maryg1*, Zara is my fav shop!!
I think it has really great pieces at really great prices, I am still kicking myself at not  buying their red peg trousers!!
i was a bit scared of the colour at the time, but now.... how I wish!!


----------



## ShopGirl647

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00


 
  *Raz *- awesome deal!!!


*maryg1* - great thread!!!  nothing beats a combination of spurge and steals!!! keep it coming ...


----------



## 880

thanks for a fabulous thread Maryg1!


----------



## maryg1

Allaboutnice: you look great in your LBD!
Raz: you have great taste! And your Kelly too...wow...was it an EBAY find?
MisssA: what a lovely dress! I do love those retro dress, but I really thought they were too classy for me, but with a light cardigan they look so wearable!


----------



## pazt

LOVE THIS THREAD!

ill be all over this thread with my target, zara and H&M outfits! LOL


----------



## Stephy

great thread!!


----------



## maryg1

Raz said:


> *maryg1*, Zara is my fav shop!!
> I think it has really great pieces at really great prices, I am still kicking myself at not  buying their red peg trousers!!
> i was a bit scared of the colour at the time, but now.... how I wish!!



Zara is a great shop for me, always _à la mode_ without feeling guilty
And the quality sometimes is very good, furthermore when I see really expensive clothes with bad stitching isse, buttons falling and not great fabrics.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*missA,* I had the pleasure of checking out some of *aan`s* Uniqlo goodies!!
I loved them, the dress is so pretty on you.


----------



## maryg1

pazt said:


> LOVE THIS THREAD!
> 
> ill be all over this thread with my target, zara and H&M outfits! LOL



Pazt, can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## graycat5

Great idea for a thread!   Am dashing to catch a plane - can't wait to peruse a bit later!


----------



## capulet

I'm looking forward to contributing to this thread!  All my clothes are cheap!


----------



## allanrvj

Topman cardigan
Zara t-shirt
Hermès cotton losange

I can't remember the brand of my shades but they're from an unheard-of Danish brand.


----------



## 880

allanrvj said:


> Topman cardigan
> Zara t-shirt
> Hermès cotton losange
> 
> I can't remember the brand of my shades but they're from an unheard-of Danish brand.



Allan you are so cute!


----------



## flower71

^^cutie pie!


----------



## mooks

What a great thread, everyone looks wonderful! I will try and get some pics soon

How cute do you look *allan* 

Is this the losange you got in London? And did you wear that fab blazer you got with me?


----------



## Bella_Figura

*allan*, you look gorgeous!!
Topman has some great pieces, and with some dash like you have , it can look so cool.
Zara mens is fab too, sometimes it just takes a some skill tracking it down.


----------



## lovely64

*allan, *you look great!


----------



## maryg1

Great to have you with us* Allan*!
wow, this thread is growing fast!


----------



## allanrvj

mooks said:


> How cute do you look *allan*
> 
> Is this the losange you got in London? And did you wear that fab blazer you got with me?



thanks mooks.

yes, this is the losange with a good story (my credit card getting declined, me using your iPhone, you getting a Swarovski ring, etc.) hehe

I have worn that blazer twice with this losange but I didn't take a pic.  Forgot to. 

Thanks for the compliments, you guys.


----------



## mooks

Oh I forgot all about that!! 

Please take a pic in the blazer as you looked great in it


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks fantastic.

I'm wearing a skirt and sweater from the Gap.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh this thread is going to be right up my street because all my outfits are cheap!!! Once I've bought H I can't afford to buy anything else!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

So true...

I may even post here!!!
Between my laid back casual lifestyle overrun by dogs and horses out in the boonies, and shrinking disposable income, this can be my home thread, LOL!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*allan* , you may be the only gaysian (as you pen yourself) on this thread, but its still a revelation to see that you have the male trait of selective hearing!
I am not a guy, go see!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Raz said:


> *880*, that scarf was such a good deal!!
> 
> Jeans £15.00 , Zara shirt £10.00



Wow - bargain jeans that look flattering and fantastic thats a great find!


----------



## allanrvj

Raz said:


> *allan* , you may be the only gaysian (as you pen yourself) on this thread, but its still a revelation to see that you have the male trait of selective hearing!
> I am not a guy, go see!!



hahahaha!! 

I use guys for both genders.  haha!


----------



## Bella_Figura

hahaha, *allan*, guess that excuses you for taking the bother to be polite hahaha!!


----------



## littleblackbag

This is a brilliant idea for a thread. 

*AAN* love the pic of you with your Birkin and £1.99 dress. 

*Raz* you look amazing with your leather jacket and H shawl love that pic. I can't believe you got a vintage Kelly for £395 pounds, thats incredible. 

*Allan* I love your Losange looks fab, and I love Topshop. Mainly because its the only decent shop in my town. How sad is that? 

*missA* I adore your uniqlo dress and twilly belt you look lovely. 



Everyone looks great. I think if you wear a one or more expensive accessorie it definitely makes the rest of your outfit look more expensive. xx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

littleblackbag said:


> This is a brilliant idea for a thread.
> 
> *AAN* love the pic of you with your Birkin and £1.99 dress.
> 
> *Raz* you look amazing with your leather jacket and H shawl love that pic.
> 
> *Allan* I love your Losange looks fab, and I love Topshop. Mainly because its the only decent shop in my town. How sad is that?
> 
> Everyone looks great. *I think if you wear a one or more expensive accessorie it definitely makes the rest of your outfit look more expensive.* xx



I agree.  Also, if you look after your clothes, no matter how cheap they are, and look 'put together' it gives the appearance that everything is expensive.


----------



## maryg1

CobaltBlu said:


> So true...
> 
> I may even post here!!!
> Between my laid back casual lifestyle overrun by dogs and horses out in the boonies, and shrinking disposable income, this can be my home thread, LOL!



feel like at home here, so honored to have our dear mod!


----------



## maryg1

*Mree43*, that birkin is just gorgeous, congrats! and you've matching mobile too


----------



## chaz

allanrvj said:


> Topman cardigan
> Zara t-shirt
> Hermès cotton losange
> 
> I can't remember the brand of my shades but they're from an unheard-of Danish brand.


 
Why isn't there a wolf whistle emoticon when you need one?
Allan you cutie pie, you look fab!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

OH MY!!  this is my kinda thread!!!  99% of my outfits are "cheap" LOL


----------



## peppers90

Great thread; most of my outfits are from H&M, Urban Outfitters, Target...etc....I'll have post some pics soon~


----------



## thimp

Great thread! Looking forward to posting!


----------



## AudreyII

Great thread and great looks everyone! Most of my clothes come from regular high street chains.

*allaboutnice*, that looks amazing for 1.99, how you have the patience to rummage through Primark though I don't know... my local Primark is always like the worst jumble sale.

Not sure on the total cost of my outfit, most likely under £100. Jacket from River Island, T-Shirt from Debenhams, Jeans from Miss Selfridge and shoes from M&S


----------



## crochetbella

Love this thread!!!
Here's a couple of me...all tops are from Banana Republic or Old Navy.  Jeans are American Eagle.


----------



## shelbygirl

I sure hope no one took a picture of me just now. I have a bad cold and after a sleepness night and a long day at work, I went to get my hair cut and to get thai food for dinner wearing an old teeshirt, a disgusting fleece, jeans, and a birkin. The hair and the birkin looked good - everything else was revolting.


----------



## Cinderlala

shelbygirl said:


> I sure hope no one took a picture of me just now. I have a bad cold and after a sleepness night and a long day at work, I went to get my hair cut and to get thai food for dinner wearing an old teeshirt, a disgusting fleece, jeans, and a birkin. The hair and the birkin looked good - everything else was revolting.


 
I can relate to that, shelbygirl!  While we were in CA, I was feeling unwell but I dragged myself out of bed to go to SCP.  I was in capri-length sweats & an oversized white polo shirt, with not a bit of make up----shopping in FAB stores while looking crazy bad!


----------



## MaiTai

Fantastic idea!!!! Great contributions from everyone.. looking at the pics alone one would NEVER guess the thread title


----------



## coleigh

Fun thread!!!


----------



## friponne

Pants & shirt from tkMaxx clearance (were about a fiver / each) - the rest is vintage H.


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Maryg1*, :urock:  Thanks for starting this thread!!  I love this thread!!  This is my kind of thread as my clothes are the cheapest.


----------



## gracekelly

OK, here is a great buy of mine! $39.95 cotton eyelet blouse from Steinmart.  A souvenir of my trip in the Spring to Florida.  I love eyelet!  This is my Constance in gold chevre with palladium.  This is the Constance with the gusset so it holds more...H or course  what a fun idea for a thread!


----------



## misssA

Thanks *all* for your compliments! This thread is growing exponentially! Can't wait to see more from all the lovely tPFers! Everyone looks fantastic mixing their H with high-street!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Awesome thread -- great photos, everyone! I love mixing high-end pieces with less expensive items.


----------



## Hermesforlife

rushka said:


> Maryg1- Awesome thread idea!!!!
> 
> Lovin' the "Look for Less" ladies.  You all look great!  It _is _all about the accessories isn't it!!



Great thread. Maybe the mods should rename it as per rushka. Personally I save my money for H accessories...in part brought on by the fact that its so hard to get designer clothes in non "skinny" sizes and I hate to give my money where its not appreciated. Designers MAKE BIGGER SIZES!!!

Anyway....my jeans are all $35 levis from Kohls and then a mix of J crew jumpers and T's and going out tops from Elie Taharhi sample sales and a few other random bits thrown in. Its so easy to mix and match and look amazing and these pics prove it!! Someday I'll be brave and post a pic.


----------



## fashionistaO

*misssA, friponne, crochetbella, audreyII, allan, and mree43, 
you guys are rocking!*


----------



## Gina123

Maryg1- Awesome thread !!!! and everyone looks fabulous!!!

I love picking up cute tops or sweaters from H&M or BR (Banana Republic)

1. BR long cardi bought on sale for $30, BR hat for $4 and J Brand bought on sale $60

2. old hat, Chloe trench, and $20 H&M legging.


----------



## beth001

I clicked on this thread *wincing* and thinking, "Here it comes... a bunch of snooty ladies are going to be posting pics of celebs carrying H-bags & wearing dirty, torn sweats and giving them hell for it."  Alas, what a refreshing surprise!  I LOVE THIS THREAD!  I don't yet have my first H, so no pics from me (yet) but you have all made me feel so comfortable.  I am NOT model thin, and I am NOT celebrity rich (not even close on either count,) but I do have an obsession with PURSES.  (And jewelry, and scarves.  Why else would I spend so much time hanging out on TPF?)  Most of my wardrobe comes from Talbots, Chico's, TJMaxx, and Marshall's.  Thank you all for showing off that one doesn't have to be a stick, or have a million dollars, to carry a beautiful high-end designer bag!  _I can't wait to see more of your pics._


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*maryg1* - GREAT thread!!  I love what _everyone_ is posting - it's all about style!!


----------



## ChanelCamelia

maryg1 said:


> Thank you for the compliments gals!
> I thought about this thread today at work when I was speaking with my colleagues and I said I don't spend a lot for dresses, I'm really a Zara gal, but I love bags and accessories.
> keep the pictures coming!


 

^^^I'm completely hearing ya! What an ingenious thread. loving it! Thanks *maryg*!  you rock!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Maryg1! Terrific thread idea! I'm totally loving everybody's action shots!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hang on to you hats, frugalistas, I am actually posting pics!!!

This is me after my errands today.
H-ing up a nameless T and gap jeans with a chain d'ancre on a cord, and my much loved brighton blue clemence market bag








Whipped out another shirt integral to my "uniform" 
This is what I am wearing to dinner, AKA, margaritas!  LOL.
Old Navy striped T, DD's jeans, and the trusty Market Bag.





​


----------



## Four Tails

No pictures, but my non-H outfit today was definitely cheap: rust colored J.Crew chinos, free t-shirt from a regatta, and a Tohu Bohu GM shawl (in cassis). It wasn't glamorous, but it was very comfortable. My footwear was LL Bean slippers with cashmere socks.

PS - Fun thread!


----------



## CobaltBlu

*Four Tails,* that sounds VERY casual glam chic!!
I was concerned about the slippers and socks, we call flip flops slippers here. What kind of slippers were they? As long as the socks were cashmere, I'm in, LOL


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I don't have a photo either (I will next time!), but I thought I would post my bargain outfit:

Ann Taylor brown and cream sleeveless wool dress: $35
Ann Taylor long brown wool-blend cardigan: $40
Escada brown animal-print embossed slingbacks: $20 (from a store closing sale)
Ann Taylor trenchcoat: $6 at a thrift store
Hermes GP tote


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG everybodys cheap outfits are so posh!! LOL!!!


----------



## Four Tails

CobaltBlu said:


> *Four Tails,* that sounds VERY casual glam chic!!
> I was concerned about the slippers and socks, we call flip flops slippers here. What kind of slippers were they? As long as the socks were cashmere, I'm in, LOL



Haha! No, not flip flops and socks. These are truly slippers: men's (size 7) "Wicked Good" moccasins. I think they're a bit cuter than the women's style. 

_Voyez ici_: http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...oreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&from=SR&feat=sr


----------



## CobaltBlu

YAY, very cute!!! I totally trusted you.

But if you wore flip flips and socks, I would be OK with it too 

This is better though !


----------



## Four Tails

^^ Haha, thank you.


----------



## miss oinky

Ladies and gents  :urock:


----------



## rileygirl

Love the pics.

Raz--You are looking amazing woman!  Every time I see your white H belt I feel the need to run out and get one...esp with the buckle you're wearing, it's on my wish list!

I am a huge fan of bargains....esp from Gap and Old Navy.  Here I am with an ON sweater, ON top (8 bucks!), but not so cheap True Religion Jeans (I spend the money on the jeans because they fit me better).  Pictured with my Curry Massai PM worn with long strap cross body and regular.


----------



## CobaltBlu

You are so cute *rileygirl*!!!!


----------



## Rose

Fun thread, everyone looks AMAZING!!! Thank you for your lovely compliments. A little treasure from Target (the jacket)


----------



## rileygirl

Thanks CB, how are you doing?!!!!!

Love your pics too, that blue is sooo pretty!  And I need to get a Palladium scarf ring, looks so lovely as a pendant.

Rose--I love the jacket and the look!!!


----------



## ChanelCamelia

no picture from me either (raincheck, please! ) but the outfit du jour is:

- Target Skinny Pants ($20) tucked inside 
- Frye knee high, high-heeled boots (bought on sale for $150 down from $600!)
- with ruffled, floral buttoned up top (bought 18 years ago at Rampage, a long-time fave shirt $15 was alot for a shirt back then. hehe)
- and Coach Khaki Trench Coat with a coral satin lining (outlet find for $180!)
- Mikimoto pearl earrings and akoya pearl strand
- with my new Kelly en Caleche GM Shawl and Ostrich Birkin (handles wrapped in KenC twillies and silver CDC bracelet

it has actually been raining for more than a day in SoCal! gasp!


----------



## CobaltBlu

doing great, RG...we miss you in Chat!!!


----------



## aira108

I like this thread!  I'm all about cheap clothes because most of my play money goes to designer bags and H accessories!

Pic #1:  
Hermes Herbag TPM
Black cardigan from Forever 21, $20
Purple top from Macy's junior section, $24
Express jeans, $50

Pic #2:
Hermes Tout de Carre twilly (used as belt)
Black top from New York & Company, $24
Gray trousers from New York & Company, $30


----------



## candosha

love this thread... thank you guys, you all look amazing.


----------



## swepea

great thread!  it's nice to know that everyone else pairs 'cheap' clothing with H  some of you really know how to find a steal!!  so inspiring, keep the pics coming!


----------



## loves

no pics from me but most of my clothes in my action pics are cheap save for one or two pieces. i love zara and some local brands here in asia are so affordable that it's not funny


----------



## ryomat

it's a funny thread..
i took this picture last month, with my new birkin 40,
the top is less than 25 usd and the pants is less than 40 usd..haha..
and the watch is marc by marc jacobs only


----------



## ClassicTwist

What a great thread! Definitely proves that style does not have to mean 100% designer clothes!

You all look fab!


----------



## Lyanna Stark

I wear cheap clothes all the time with my Hermes stuff. It's just so not worth it to get expensive clothes that you can wear at the most once every month. It just doesn't make sense unless it's a staple piece for going to nice occasions. 

Some cheap top. I have it in green too! I got both for $50.


----------



## yeliab

Everyone looks so Fantastic!!     Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hair-mess

What a great idea, *maryg1* - the only way I can "afford" my orange hobby is because I also don't tend to spend too much money on clothes (except for an occasional cashmere-treat ) PS: nice "messy hair".  PPS: Great inspirations and pics, everybody!

Old pic, but good example:
H&M paisley top (40 &#8364;, on sale for 20)
Zara linen pants (20 &#8364;, on sale for 10)
geox loafers (90 &#8364
hermès items: CdA plus birkin.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
love your picture *hair-mess*!



Lyanna Stark said:


> I wear cheap clothes all the time with my Hermes stuff. It's just so not worth it to get expensive clothes that you can wear at the most once every month. It just doesn't make sense unless it's a staple piece for going to nice occasions.
> 
> Some cheap top. I have it in green too! I got both for $50.


 Great pic *Lyanna*!


----------



## pug*shoes

I love this thread!  

Not a very good picture, but I'll add one (found it on my laptop! no H on today)

$10 clearance Banana Republic sweater
$24.99 clearance Banana Republic Navy dress slacks
(shoes are a weakness, bad Pugsy :shame: Prada, on sale for $349) 
and the Lena Horn


----------



## Mree43

maryg1 said:


> *Mree43*, that birkin is just gorgeous, congrats! and you've matching mobile too


 
Thank you very much! I never even realized that my phone cover matched. I just love the color pink.


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks AWESOME.


----------



## maryg1

beth001 said:


> I clicked on this thread *wincing* and thinking, "Here it comes... a bunch of snooty ladies are going to be posting pics of celebs carrying H-bags & wearing dirty, torn sweats and giving them hell for it."  Alas, what a refreshing surprise!  I LOVE THIS THREAD!  I don't yet have my first H, so no pics from me (yet) but you have all made me feel so comfortable.  I am NOT model thin, and I am NOT celebrity rich (not even close on either count,) but I do have an obsession with PURSES.  (And jewelry, and scarves.  Why else would I spend so much time hanging out on TPF?)  Most of my wardrobe comes from Talbots, Chico's, TJMaxx, and Marshall's.  Thank you all for showing off that one doesn't have to be a stick, or have a million dollars, to carry a beautiful high-end designer bag!  _I can't wait to see more of your pics._



Beth, I know what you mean.
I'm not coming from a rich family nor earning lot of money, I simply like nice things that cost a arm and a leg in most cases. So I had to make a decision: never buy things I like and live "unhappy", or focus on certain expensive items only? I chose the latest one. I'm so happy anyone is contributing!


----------



## maryg1

Everyone look great! I definitely feel good now I know I'm not the only one that has to "sacrifice" expensive clothes to feed Hermes obsession!
*Audreill* - chic outfit, right for a shopping day!
*Crochetbella* - I love to see that Kelly looks great with jeans too! I hope to get mine soon too!
*Gina* - perfection! cute dog too!
*Cobaltblu*e - great casual outfit! I often thought that H was good for formal occasions only, how wrong I was
*Hair-mess*: my hair was so messy yesterday I had to call the hairdresser today - just came back and man, I look great!

Anyone else, thanks for your contribution!
I'll try to get another picture of my today's outfit later


----------



## lilyhermes

CobaltBlu said:


> Hang on to you hats, frugalistas, I am actually posting pics!!!​
> 
> This is me after my errands today.
> H-ing up a nameless T and gap jeans with a chain d'ancre on a cord, and my much loved brighton blue clemence market bag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whipped out another shirt integral to my "uniform"
> This is what I am wearing to dinner, AKA, margaritas! LOL.
> Old Navy striped T, DD's jeans, and the trusty Market Bag.​


 
Wow, *CB*, look at you!  And, I love that stunning *CobaltBlu* market bag too.  I've always wanted one, and now I want one even more - in Cobalt Blue Brighton, of course!


----------



## crochetbella

MaryG, Thank you and thanks for starting this thread, I love it! Thanks everyone. 

Everyone looks fantastic!  CB, I am totally stealing your Chain d'ancre on a cord idea... Love it!


----------



## lovely64

*CB*, you look fantastic! Thanks for sharing! Yay for this thread!


----------



## 880

Gina123 said:


> Maryg1- Awesome thread !!!! and everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> I love picking up cute tops or sweaters from H&M or BR (Banana Republic)
> 
> 1. BR long cardi bought on sale for $30, BR hat for $4 and J Brand bought on sale $60
> 
> 2. old hat, Chloe trench, and $20 H&M legging.



Gina, you look like a million bucks! (I was scared out of my mind by a three way view of my backside when I went to H & M - inspired by your pic) to try on the denim leggings) but you look perfect!


----------



## 880

lilyhermes said:


> Wow, *CB*, look at you!  And, I love that stunning *CobaltBlu* market bag too.  I've always wanted one, and now I want one even more - in Cobalt Blue Brighton, of course!



CB, love the pics! Please keep them coming!

A dear tpfer and I were having lunch one day, and she said that before she started buying H, there was so much extra $$ in her pocket lol. I definitely feel that way too! So this thread is perfect!


----------



## Felle1984

This thread is brilliant! And everyone looks great!


----------



## lovely64

*ari, ryomat *and* pug*shoes *you look stunning! Thanks for sharing

*880*...ever since I saw the pic of you and your H&M scarf I have been meaning to look for one (yeah, like they will still be there,lol). You look so good in yours!


----------



## mariacarla

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00


 I can't believe it! That is the exact look that I love in vintage bags! I wish I could find a steal like that! Enjoy!


----------



## LQYB

Everyone look fabulous!


----------



## Boogee119

Looking really great everyone!!!  I love to mix and match too!!! I am a big fan of Banana Republic too!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Thanks Kat!  I love finding a bargain in clothing shops, leaves more $$$ for H!


----------



## lovely64

^^^
You´re very welcome! Yup, more money for H


----------



## nyyparis

good thread


----------



## FlgirlFM

The dress was 2.99. Victorias Secret, and I bought it new with tags at a local consignment store.


----------



## Rose

^^ OMG, when I first scrolled down I immediately though it was a pic of Kelly Rutherford... I mean that as a huge compliment,. you look awesome *FlgirlFM*


----------



## ChanelCamelia

Gorgeous *FLgirlfm!* ITA You look like a movie star! Love the awesome dress, earrings and the gorgy bag!!!  I can't believe the great deal you got!

Contributing a pic as promised.  Here before dropping off DS at private school with new KenC shawl I'm planning to wear to death, Zara sweater, Not Your Daughter jeans, Coach Robbin ballet flats  :






It stopped raining.  I miss the rain already.


----------



## Aminamina

Rose said:


> ^^ OMG, when I first scrolled down I immediately though it was a pic of Kelly Rutherford... I mean that as a huge compliment,. you look awesome *FlgirlFM*


Yeah *Rose*! And the pic is so energetic* FlgirlFM*!!!! 
Just wanted to add to the topic: OK, I get cheap outfits but...WHAT ABOUT THE SHOES????!!! There's no such thing as cheap shoes!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

OMGosh!  This thread was tailor-made for me!  LOL!  I am ALWAYS in cheap clothing and H!  Lemme find some pics - probably most of them I've ever posted on here qualify!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

pug*shoes said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Not a very good picture, but I'll add one (found it on my laptop! no H on today)
> 
> $10 clearance Banana Republic sweater
> $24.99 clearance Banana Republic Navy dress slacks
> (shoes are a weakness, bad Pugsy :shame: Prada, on sale for $349)
> and the Lena Horn



Now this is my kinda look and it all looks expensive!


----------



## maryg1

*FlgirlFM*: what a lovely combo! the 2 colours together are incredible
*ChanelCamelia*: never thought of wearing scarves on turtleneck sweaters, I must remember of it!

here's my contribution for today
Fornarina shirt (present)
no brand skirt
Latitude Femme boots (euro 89)
Chasse en Inde plissé


----------



## maryg1

^forgot to say:
and my hair is not messy today!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Here we go!

1. Bal de Bulles scarf with $14.99 skirt from resale shop w/tags still on and a SteinMart top.  And to make it even better, the scarf was a gift from a dear friend!

2. Purple Vif Argent Pointu with Kohl's top and slacks

3. Levis and a $2.00 Banana Republic top from resale shop with pointu again.

4. Au Coeur de la Vie Mousseline with $7.00 WalMart top and $20 pants from Kohls.


----------



## irishlass1029

More

1. $10.00 resale shop dress (Calvin Klein w/tags) with purple Tout en Carre twilly

2. Green Wal-Mart sweater with Chains et Gourmette twilly, barenia Kelly double Tour, gold Constance belt and buckle and levis.

3. $20.00 Macy's sweaater w/$6.00 leggings and Legende Moghole (gris t)

4. Plum Petite Sophisticate sale skirt and $4.00 black shell with Capitales twilly in magenta as belt and raisin lindy


----------



## ChanelCamelia

*maryg *you look very chic! *irishlass *so beautiful! wow, lots of great looks!

I gotta say this is my new favorite thread


----------



## Ninalovesherbag

This outfit looks amazing *IL*!!! 

Oh, and I think I also found my new fav thread


----------



## pug*shoes

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Now this is my kinda look and it all looks expensive!


 
Aww, thanks!  Seriously, I stalk the Banana clearance since a week before they close everything out it goes 50% off of clearance price... I'm wearing a pair of grey wool pants that were $12.99  SO was laughing at me since I have a $100 giftcard to there and I was sad since there were no sales going on, didn't know what to buy! lol


----------



## pug*shoes

IL!  

Loving all the looks, everyone looks great!


----------



## peppers90

What a great thread!  Here are some of mine~~ENJOY 

Forever 21 faux leather jacket
Charlotte Russe sweater
Toni belt
Leather skirt from consignment
Miss sixty shoes






Charlotte Russe tiered dress ( 9 bucks!!)
Macy's ankle boots





Forever 21 jacket
Target tank top
H&M pants
Omit the shoes (not cheap LOL)





Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
Urban outfitters jeans
Vintage boots from eBay ($20)





Target scarf
Charlotte Russe top
Urban Outfitters jeans
OTK vintage boots eBay


----------



## CobaltBlu

IL, you look fantastic. I love the pic with the orange box!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Peppers, what great looks. That cape is too cute!!!!


----------



## Lyanna Stark

peppers90 said:


> What a great thread!  Here are some of mine~~ENJOY
> 
> Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
> Urban outfitters jeans
> Vintage boots from eBay ($20)



Totally love this cape!


----------



## crochetbella

IL, Peppers, you both look hot, hot, hot!

Here's me today:
Hat:ON
necklace: $20 from a local shop
T-shirt:ON
Jeans: American Eagle
Jacket: Banana Republic 
Belt: Walmart


----------



## lovely64

*FLgirl, CC*,* maryg1*,*IL, peppers *and *crochetbella*, wowzers! You all look smoking!


----------



## ChanelCamelia

^^ Thanks *Lovely*! 



Aminamina said:


> Yeah *Rose*! And the pic is so energetic* FlgirlFM*!!!!
> Just wanted to add to the topic: OK, I get cheap outfits but...WHAT ABOUT THE SHOES????!!! There's no such thing as cheap shoes!!!!


 

I usually purchase mid-range priced shoes when they're on sale. Some of my favorite brands are Charles David, Coach, Burberry, Frye, Uggs, Cole Haan, etc. I try to keep the limit to under $400 for boots and under $150 for other shoes except for my one splurge: Chanel ballet flats.

My cousin taught me that you can go to Macy's shoe department and ask a SA for any shoes in your size from "The Wall". Thats where they keep good designer shoes that were originally sold at another Macy's location and returned that they only have one size in. It's in their back room instead of on the sales floor. She got a pair of Louboutin pumps for $300 once and I got a pair of Coach zebra printed calfskin wedge heels for $50! 

Holiday sales are great too. At an After-Thanksgiving sale at Nordstrom, I got a pair of Uggs for $80. At last year's Christmas sale, I got a pair of fox fur trimmed Burberry rain boots for $90 and Coach boots for $75.

But my ultimate crowning sale event was one time when we were in Las Vegas and DH spotted a brick and mortar Zappos store. He suggested I go in to take a peak and it turns out they were having a crazy liquidation sale and closing shop. Everything was at least 80% off! I got 5 pairs of Frye boots for me, 1 for him, 10 pairs of Crocs for $8 each for the kids in all their favorite colors. The boots were from $90-$150 each. It was so much fun. We ended up dumping all the boxes because they didn't fit in the back of the SUV. hehe.

Here are some quick pics of the sales shoes.


----------



## maryg1

IL: really chic outfits!
Pepper: wow, I'm amazed! that vintage coat is really a great find


----------



## gracekelly

This thread is better than anything I have ever seen on the internet or in a fashion magazine.  We are all real people and not in the fashion industry.  We are all fabulous!


----------



## maryg1

gracekelly said:


> This thread is better than anything I have ever seen on the internet or in a fashion magazine.  *We are all real people and not in the fashion industry.  We are all fabulous!*


Ditto! and sometimes we're even more creative than some designers!


----------



## gracekelly

> and sometimes we're even more creative than some designers!





Mary the designers have not had a new idea in eons.  They troll the vintage stores and copy all the previous ideas.  Granted they tweak them a bit, but... Trust me when I say that shorts and pantyhose were being done in the 1970's  They called them "hot pants" back then.  Black opaques were done in the 1980's and early 90's.  Geez, they are even going back to big shoulders again!  That little pseudo military jacket was the rage of Paris with the really wide shoulders.  Batwing/dolman sleeves are even making a reappearance.

So from my point of view, anything goes for everyone.  The only caution is, don't look like a circus clown!


----------



## maryg1

I do agree. the sad thing is that we're re-living different in the same dresses but from different periods. If you look at fashion magazines, you'll find a 50's cocktail dress with gown in a page, 10 pages further a revival of late 70's - early 80's large shoulders jacket with fluo colours...so sad IMO. without speaking of those dresses which are impossible to wear in any common-life occasion.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lyanna Stark said:


> Totally love this cape!



I agree, Peppers that cape is gorgeous - what a great find.  The boots are pretty lovely too.


----------



## irishlass1029

Wow!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pics!  Peppers, I adore that cape.

I would love to have a 50s cocktail dress.  I have nowhere to wear it, but wear it I would!  LOL!


----------



## Aminamina

ChanelCamelia said:


> ^^ Thanks *Lovely*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually purchase mid-range priced shoes when they're on sale. Some of my favorite brands are Charles David, Coach, Burberry, Frye, Uggs, Cole Haan, etc. I try to keep the limit to under $400 for boots and under $150 for other shoes except for my one splurge: Chanel ballet flats.
> 
> My cousin taught me that you can go to Macy's shoe department and ask a SA for any shoes in your size from "The Wall". Thats where they keep good designer shoes that were originally sold at another Macy's location and returned that they only have one size in. It's in their back room instead of on the sales floor. She got a pair of Louboutin pumps for $300 once and I got a pair of Coach zebra printed calfskin wedge heels for $50!
> 
> Holiday sales are great too. At an After-Thanksgiving sale at Nordstrom, I got a pair of Uggs for $80. At last year's Christmas sale, I got a pair of fox fur trimmed Burberry rain boots for $90 and Coach boots for $75.
> 
> But my ultimate crowning sale event was one time when we were in Las Vegas and DH spotted a brick and mortar Zappos store. He suggested I go in to take a peak and it turns out they were having a crazy liquidation sale and closing shop. Everything was at least 80% off! I got 5 pairs of Frye boots for me, 1 for him, 10 pairs of Crocs for $8 each for the kids in all their favorite colors. The boots were from $90-$150 each. It was so much fun. We ended up dumping all the boxes because they didn't fit in the back of the SUV. hehe.
> 
> Here are some quick pics of the sales shoes.


Great tips *CC*! I know...if I still lived in US...I could use them! Alas, I'm not or you can bet your ostrich B I'd have already met you


----------



## papertiger

Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
Urban outfitters jeans
Vintage boots from eBay ($20)






Totally diggin' the whole look peppers - dynamite!!


----------



## 880

gracekelly said:


> OK, here is a great buy of mine! $39.95 cotton eyelet blouse from Steinmart.  A souvenir of my trip in the Spring to Florida.  I love eyelet!  This is my Constance in gold chevre with palladium.  This is the Constance with the gusset so it holds more...H or course  what a fun idea for a thread!



Love both GK!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> This thread is better than anything I have ever seen on the internet or in a fashion magazine.  We are all real people and not in the fashion industry.  We are all fabulous!



ITA I salute you all :salute:


----------



## Diva999

All of you are absolutely stunning!!This is a wonderful thread!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Proud member of this thread !  Im a firm believer in accessories!

  $39.99 dress from Marshalls with brown trim
Chanel J12 white ceramic watch
Brown box Kelly


----------



## dreamdoll

I LOVE this thread! And everyone looks fantastic!! Hope to contribute soon


----------



## lilyhermes

^^^Beautiful, *Lucci*.  You'd certainly never guess that the dress cost only $39.99.  You just sometimes have to love Marshall's! 

Of course, with that figure, you'd probably look good in a $19.99 dress too!


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> I LOVE this thread! And everyone looks fantastic!! Hope to contribute soon


 
Now, *Miss doll*, I've seen your phenomenal wardrobe.  I think it's going to be quite a while before you can contribute!  You always look like you stepped out of the latest fashion magazine.


----------



## Luccibag

lilyhermes said:


> ^^^Beautiful, *Lucci*.  You'd certainly never guess that the dress cost only $39.99.  You just sometimes have to love Marshall's!
> 
> Of course, with that figure, you'd probably look good in a $19.99 dress too!



Thank you!  You're so sweet!


----------



## lilyhermes

Luccibag said:


> Thank you! You're so sweet!


 
I meant it sincerely, *Lucci*.  You look fabulous!


----------



## dreamdoll

Aw *LH*, thank you so much  You're so sweet 
I have quite a few amazing buys and cheap outfits too! Esp tailored dresses at USD30 can't beat those too LOL...let me try and post a pic or two this weekend before I go on my trip 



lilyhermes said:


> Now, *Miss doll*, I've seen your phenomenal wardrobe. I think it's going to be quite a while before you can contribute! You always look like you stepped out of the latest fashion magazine.


----------



## gracekelly

irishlass1029 said:


> Wow!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pics!  Peppers, I adore that cape.
> 
> *I would love to have a 50s cocktail dress.*  I have nowhere to wear it, but wear it I would!  LOL!




So would I!  I think my endless search for the perfect LBD is coming from that era.  Audrey Hepburn and Breafastt at Tiffanys even though it was in the 1960's.


----------



## gracekelly

Peppers, keep going back to look at your cape! Just stunning!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this thread!!! Everyone looks FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*irishlass1029* - *You look AMAZING !!!!*




			
				[B said:
			
		

> irishlass1029[/B];12788572]More
> 
> 1. $10.00 resale shop dress (Calvin Klein w/tags) with purple Tout en Carre twilly
> 
> 2. Green Wal-Mart sweater with Chains et Gourmette twilly, barenia Kelly double Tour, gold Constance belt and buckle and levis.
> 
> 3. $20.00 Macy's sweaater w/$6.00 leggings and Legende Moghole (gris t)
> 
> 4. Plum Petite Sophisticate sale skirt and $4.00 black shell with Capitales twilly in magenta as belt and raisin lindy


----------



## annelovepuggy

This is such a fun thread; I enjoy a lot !  Thanks everyone's action shots of cheap&chic outfits !


----------



## peppers90

*Irish* looking fab in all the pics; with your figure, you can rock anything and it'll look great!

*Lucci* That Marshalls dress matches your Kelly PERFECT!  Don't you just love it when you find something that goes with your H so well?  And that J12 it


----------



## 880

pug*shoes said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Not a very good picture, but I'll add one (found it on my laptop! no H on today)
> 
> $10 clearance Banana Republic sweater
> $24.99 clearance Banana Republic Navy dress slacks
> (shoes are a weakness, bad Pugsy :shame: Prada, on sale for $349)
> and the Lena Horn



You look fabulous pugs!


----------



## 880

irishlass1029 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 1. Bal de Bulles scarf with $14.99 skirt from resale shop w/tags still on and a SteinMart top.  And to make it even better, the scarf was a gift from a dear friend!
> 
> 2. Purple Vif Argent Pointu with Kohl's top and slacks
> 
> 3. Levis and a $2.00 Banana Republic top from resale shop with pointu again.
> 
> 4. Au Coeur de la Vie Mousseline with $7.00 WalMart top and $20 pants from Kohls.



IL, with a figure like yours, you can wear anything! 

Thanks Kat, I think H & M is still making various leopard scarves


----------



## pamella

This thread is the most fun!!!  What a great idea!  
   My top is from Forever  2l  $14.00.    You all are so right, we need to
save money so we can buy more "H".  Everyone looks awesome, so I will
now go back through a take a second look at everybody!http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910157&stc=1&d=1255654308


----------



## harleyNemma

A new favorite thread for me! Everyone is truly rockin' "H"i/lo!


----------



## pug*shoes

880 said:


> You look fabulous pugs!



Thanks 880!


----------



## pamella

Thank you Mary for such a wonderful thread!!  I just keep going back through all the
pages and I am amazed at the "style" at TPF! I agree with Classic Twist that style doesn't have to mean designer. Also, Grace Kelly said it right that this is better than a
fashion magazine for wearable clothes. Still looking back at Peppers cape too!
 I applaud everyone for their "fabulousity" !


----------



## Four Tails

Lyanna Stark said:


> Totally love this cape!



I enthusiastically second that!


----------



## ShopGirl647

OMG ... I ended at pg 4 yesterday and now it's already at pg 12 today??? Got to catch up on everyone's awesome deals!!!


----------



## madeleinebasset

EVERYONE on this thread is so creative and looks fabulous, but friponne, I spent a part of my youth in Paris (sadly too young for it to have been mis-spent), and you have THE look, sans doute, bon chic 



friponne said:


> Pants & shirt from tkMaxx clearance (were about a fiver / each) - the rest is vintage H.


----------



## purseinsanity

What an awesome thread!!!!  Thank you!  Look...it was just started yesterday and it's huge already!  LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh this thread is going to be right up my street because all my outfits are cheap!!! Once I've bought H I can't afford to buy anything else!!


 LOL!    So true.  I eat a lot of Ramen, but it's worth it.  Thank God I like noodles!


----------



## purseinsanity

shelbygirl said:


> I sure hope no one took a picture of me just now. I have a bad cold and after a sleepness night and a long day at work, I went to get my hair cut and to get thai food for dinner wearing an old teeshirt, a disgusting fleece, jeans, and a birkin. The hair and the birkin looked good - everything else was revolting.


 

LOL!  Jeans, a tee, and a "disgusting fleece" are often my after work uniform for my son's soccer/hockey/karate practices and games.


----------



## purseinsanity

HermesNewbie said:


> I don't have a photo either (I will next time!), but I thought I would post my bargain outfit:
> 
> Ann Taylor brown and cream sleeveless wool dress: $35
> Ann Taylor long brown wool-blend cardigan: $40
> Escada brown animal-print embossed slingbacks: $20 (from a store closing sale)
> Ann Taylor trenchcoat: $6 at a thrift store
> Hermes GP tote


 

I love Ann Taylor!  Most of my outfits are Ann Taylor and designer bags!


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> What a great thread! Here are some of mine~~ENJOY
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather jacket
> Charlotte Russe sweater
> Toni belt
> Leather skirt from consignment
> Miss sixty shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Russe tiered dress ( 9 bucks!!)
> Macy's ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 jacket
> Target tank top
> H&M pants
> Omit the shoes (not cheap LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
> Urban outfitters jeans
> Vintage boots from eBay ($20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target scarf
> Charlotte Russe top
> Urban Outfitters jeans
> OTK vintage boots eBay


 

*peppers*, you are one hot mama!


----------



## purseinsanity

pamella said:


> This thread is the most fun!!! What a great idea!
> My top is from Forever 2l $14.00. You all are so right, we need to
> save money so we can buy more "H". Everyone looks awesome, so I will
> now go back through a take a second look at everybody!http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910157&stc=1&d=1255654308


 
*pamella*, you look beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

I just want to say thank you to everyone who's posted so far!  You guys are such style inspirations and proof you don't need to break the bank to look good!


----------



## Rachelle

Hermes Zabavushka scarf in Noir/Framboise/Orange
Dress from shopcuffs, $62


----------



## Julide

Amazing!! You all look fantastic!!!My new favorite thread!!


----------



## robee

*Pepper90*

Thanks to your pics.. now I think i need a BJ kelly!
what size is your retourne?
MY SA said the evelyne strap works better with 35cm kelly............
I was thinking of getting on for my 32cm, it doesn't look so great with it



peppers90 said:


> What a great thread! Here are some of mine~~ENJOY
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather jacket
> Charlotte Russe sweater
> Toni belt
> Leather skirt from consignment
> Miss sixty shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Russe tiered dress ( 9 bucks!!)
> Macy's ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 jacket
> Target tank top
> H&M pants
> Omit the shoes (not cheap LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
> Urban outfitters jeans
> Vintage boots from eBay ($20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target scarf
> Charlotte Russe top
> Urban Outfitters jeans
> OTK vintage boots eBay


----------



## ryomat

*Peppers90*--YOU LOOK GREAT  WOwowowowo


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ooh!!! What a great thread ... thanks *mary* for starting it! I love mixing high-end and cheap clothes.

*gracekelly - *I also love eyelet clothes and they're perfect for spring/summer!

*gina123 - *You look fab!

*FlgirlFM - *What a gorgeous picture ... looks celestial with the white rays of light.

*peppers - *OMG! That vintage cape is AMAZING!

*irishlass - *I also would love a 50s cocktail dress.


----------



## robee

gracekelly said:


> OK, here is a great buy of mine! $39.95 cotton eyelet blouse from Steinmart. A souvenir of my trip in the Spring to Florida. I love eyelet! This is my Constance in gold chevre with palladium. This is the Constance with the gusset so it holds more...H or course what a fun idea for a thread!


 

i start to develop love for constance.... pretty


----------



## jeszica

oh everyone looking GREAT...this is such a great thread...my clothings are not expensive type....

This is what I wore last evening to meet robee, loves, jadeite and nahciat - Zara top (S$59), jeans (S$30)


----------



## lovely64

*rachelle*...lovely!

*Mree*....just lovely!

*Lyanna*....great outfit!

*gracekelly....*gorgy top!

*friponne....*great picture!

*rileygirl*...just saw you picture! Gorgeous, and I soooo love your Curry Massai!

*Rose*...simply stunning!

*Lucci*...lovely picture! I love your dress!

*CC...*that is one big haul of boots, love your KenC.

*peppers*...looking smashing as always! I remember you back in the old balenciaga days, I always loved what you wore in your 
pictures!

*pamella*...you look great!

*jeszica*...great outfit!

Back to catch up!


----------



## peppers90

robee said:


> *Pepper90*
> 
> Thanks to your pics.. now I think i need a BJ kelly!
> what size is your retourne?
> MY SA said the evelyne strap works better with 35cm kelly............
> I was thinking of getting on for my 32cm, it doesn't look so great with it



*Robee*~  My Kelly is a 35.  HTH~~


----------



## peppers90

Thanks everyone for your compliments!!  Keep posting pics everyone; it is great to see discounted items mixed in with the H~~ Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Suzie

I love this thread, everyone looks amazing!


----------



## baggiegirl

Impossible to mention every single one, too many great threads at the moment. But love love love the cheap outfits! Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## peppers90

*jeszica*  great Zara top!  Oh why can't there be a Zara near me????


----------



## liness92

Everyone looks amazing!  *Peppers*, I love that vintage cape!


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> Aw *LH*, thank you so much  You're so sweet
> I have quite a few amazing buys and cheap outfits too! Esp tailored dresses at USD30 can't beat those too LOL...let me try and post a pic or two this weekend before I go on my trip


 
Yes, *dreamdoll,* I'm going to have to see them to believe it!  Have a wonderful trip by the way.  Going to Paris, right?  Oh, I wish I was.


----------



## pamella

Thank you Purseinsanity!  You are so cute, love those Ramen noodles too!  What we do
for "H"!  
Thank you Kat for your kind words!
Grace Kelly- I agree Steinmart is the "best", we have alot of stores down here in south
Florida. You look awesome in that eyelet top, and oooo, your Constance is totally stunning!!!!
Jeszica- you are super chic!!


----------



## beth001

_*Peppers*, that cape is AMAZING!_


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks Fantastic. Great outfits. They don't look cheap which is the point right?


----------



## IceEarl

So many beautiful and affordable outfits! Thank you ladies for sharing, I enjoy looking at the pics!! I wear a lot of inexpensive basics with my H too, I will try and take some pics to share  .


----------



## maryg1

No pictures to post today but enjoying anyone else's outfit!
You're giving me so many new ideas


----------



## Sammyjoe

Great thread MaryG1!!! everyone looks fantastic!!!!

I think some great stores for cheap  / chic are
1. Zara / Mango / Massimo Dutti
2. H and M & COS
3. TK Maxx
4. Banana Republic
5. Uniqlo

as well as many others!!! Plus Anthropolgie (sp) is coming to London soon!! Hooray!!


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> Thank you Purseinsanity!  You are so cute, love those Ramen noodles too!  What we do
> for "H"!
> Thank you Kat for your kind words!
> Grace Kelly- I agree Steinmart is the "best", we have alot of stores down here in south
> Florida. You look awesome in that eyelet top, and oooo, your Constance is totally stunning!!!!
> Jeszica- you are super chic!!




Pamella, you are beautiful!  Your pix here and the scarf thread are great! Thank you for your compliments!

Steinmart is my DM's fav store in FLA. LOL!  I was very impressed on our visit.  She got some amazing outfits. Of course, she looked great in everything since she is now down to a 4.  The only advantage of advancing years that I can come up with is that you shrink.  

Funny thing is that when I got back to LA and checked out the one nearest to me,  the prices were much higher and selection terrible and store was dumpy!  I found my eyelet blouse for $10 more than what I had paid for it!  They must keep the best things for FLA LOL!


----------



## maryg1

Sammyjoe said:


> Great thread MaryG1!!! everyone looks fantastic!!!!
> 
> I think some great stores for cheap  / chic are
> 1. Zara / Mango / Massimo Dutti
> 2. H and M & COS
> 3. TK Maxx
> 4. Banana Republic
> 5. Uniqlo
> 
> as well as many others!!! Plus Anthropolgie (sp) is coming to London soon!! Hooray!!



I wish we had Uniqlo or Anthropologie in Italy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ They will both may come to you one day!! Defo Uniqlo, they are in the process of drawing a major expansion into Europe!


----------



## pamella

OOO Grace Kelly sorry your Stein in LA is dippy and dumpy!! But, you do have some
fabulous places in LA that we can only dream about!! You have a the perfect weather
in LA, we are still sweating in humidity here!!  Hehe!


----------



## ShopGirl647

peppers90 said:


> What a great thread! Here are some of mine~~ENJOY
> 
> Forever 21 jacket
> Target tank top
> H&M pants
> Omit the shoes (not cheap LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
> Urban outfitters jeans
> Vintage boots from eBay ($20)


 
Love these two looks ... drooling over the vintage boots, love the colour!!!


----------



## ShopGirl647

Sammyjoe said:


> Great thread MaryG1!!! everyone looks fantastic!!!!
> 
> I think some great stores for cheap / chic are
> 1. Zara / Mango / Massimo Dutti
> 2. H and M & COS
> 3. TK Maxx
> 4. Banana Republic
> 5. Uniqlo
> 
> as well as many others!!! Plus Anthropolgie (sp) is coming to London soon!! Hooray!!


 
~ITA~ love Anthropologie & Forever21, also Aritzia too - not sure if it's just in Cda ... favourite for work is Zara and H&M ...


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I forgot about Forever21 Shopgirl!! A fantastic brand also!!!


----------



## friponne

madeleinebasset said:


> EVERYONE on this thread is so creative and looks fabulous, but friponne, I spent a part of my youth in Paris (sadly too young for it to have been mis-spent), and you have THE look, sans doute, bon chic


Thank you SO much *madeleine*, you made me incredibly happy!  I always had/still have these low-self-esteem issues, most times I feel I look like a tramp (in fact, oftentimes I'm mistaken for a tramp! :shame: I just cannot do the whole maquillage/heels/polished look, neither the wholesome clean-cut thing...  inside I'm still a rogue sans-culotte.
(& God, I wish I've mis-spent my young years properly, pity it's too late now - regrets á la Villon..)


----------



## gracekelly

*Friponn*e, I think you look adorable! Very whimsical outfit showing great imagination!


----------



## friponne

gracekelly said:


> *Friponn*e, I think you look adorable! Very whimsical outfit showing great imagination!


Thank you!! I  your pic, I'm a sucker for broderie d'anglaise and eyelets! (..and what a gorgeous Constance )
Fabulous outfits all around,  keep the pics coming pls!

My all-time idols on the forum are Piaffe & MaiTai - do they have any closet secrets to share?


----------



## lilyhermes

A very casual quilted jacket to wear on the weekends with jeans = a $300 John Partridge from England found in a catalog from Sierra Trading Post, which sells mostly ski and camping equipment!  Got it for $27.99 and decided that it was a great match for the Coaching Vintage scarf I'd bought and had absolutely nothing to wear with.  

And, I just might be able to wear it soon - it's freezing here tonight.  High 80's last week and 40 tonight in Atlanta.  We are nothing if not inconsistent!


----------



## peppers90

^^*lily* what a match for your Coaching!! I hear ya, our HIGH and LOW were the same temperature today in PA-39 degrees F!!  What happened to Fall weather??


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Love this thread.  I was expecting to see a lot of "not so cheap" clothes.  But, you guys surprised me with the $1.99 and $9.99 finds.  Perhaps I need to look harder for things on the *bay...


----------



## hypoxia

My dearest snapped a pic of me on the sofa today.  I haven't been feeling well so I don't look very good... but I fit in with this thread perfectly!

Uniqlo cords £14.99
Uniqlo merino sweater £14.99
Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt 4 for £100
H jersey fluide Brides de Gala £340
Cuddles with my large fluffy dog... priceless!


----------



## lilyhermes

peppers90 said:


> ^^*lily* what a match for your Coaching!! I hear ya, our HIGH and LOW were the same temperature today in PA-39 degrees F!! What happened to Fall weather??


 
Where are you located in PA, *pepper*s?  I was up visiting my sister last weekend.  She lives about 45 minutes south of the Philly airport, and the weather was beautiful, but on the day I flew back, the winds were gusting at 50 mph.  Guess it's gone down hill from there!  

And, well, we're supposed to hit 80 again next week here in Atlanta.  I wish the weather would just make up it's mind for more than two minutes!  Hope it gets more fall like for you too.


----------



## peppers90

hypoxia said:


> My dearest snapped a pic of me on the sofa today.  I haven't been feeling well so I don't look very good... but I fit in with this thread perfectly!
> 
> Uniqlo cords £14.99
> Uniqlo merino sweater £14.99
> Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt 4 for £100
> H jersey fluide Brides de Gala £340
> Cuddles with my large fluffy dog... priceless!




*Hypoxia* nothing will make you feel better than a nice snug/hug from a loved one!  great pic!!


----------



## fashionistaO

lilyhermes said:


> A very casual quilted jacket to wear on the weekends with jeans = a $300 John Partridge from England found in a catalog from Sierra Trading Post, which sells mostly ski and camping equipment!  Got it for $27.99 and decided that it was a great match for the Coaching Vintage scarf I'd bought and had absolutely nothing to wear with.
> 
> And, I just might be able to wear it soon - it's freezing here tonight.  High 80's last week and 40 tonight in Atlanta.  We are nothing if not inconsistent!



wow lilyhermes, you did great!
.. it was 38 this morning in NYC and the day never got past 45 - YES, scarf season.


----------



## robee

*Everybody* - you all look great, it's the style, not the price of outfits that matter  H can be up or down.... love the versatility of H items. 

*Peppers90* - bluejeans was never in my radar... now......*taking mental note*

*LH *- i lovey our vintage coaching scarf... they love just lovely in silks.... er.. whr's BBK? on her way to singapore


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey're some of my past outfits, my contributions for the week 

1, 2) Black satin dress, tailored from Shanghai (US$30) with Ms lizzie.

3) Jersy batwing top from Asos (US$10) with Forever21 denim skirt (US$15), and Ms Jige, Lift pendant and enamels.

4) Black cut-out jersey dress from Asos (US$20) with Ms Jige, and KD.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Gina123

^^^ dreamdoll, wow, what a great deal and you look fabulous in all three dresses...


----------



## Gina123

Wow, mia for couple of days but love the pictures of so many stylish ladies ... and smart shoppers I might add!  

and thank you all for the kind compliments...

One of my older picture... wearing $19 H&M white shirt, BR Black trouser bought it on sale for $30


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *gina*  And you look amazing - I LOVE your shirt!! What a fabulous purchase!


----------



## peppers90

dreamdoll said:


> Hey're some of my past outfits, my contributions for the week
> 
> 1, 2) Black satin dress, tailored from Shanghai (US$30) with Ms lizzie.
> 
> 3) Jersy batwing top from Asos (US$10) with Forever21 denim skirt (US$15), and Ms Jige, Lift pendant and enamels.
> 
> 4) Black cut-out jersey dress from Asos (US$20) with Ms Jige, and KD.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



^^* dreamdoll * so that was that great dress I was eyeing!  For only  $20; it looks like a million on you!!


----------



## peppers90

*Gina* I like a nice white shirt with accessories.  And with a bebe,  I can't spend a lot.....KWIM   I will definitely try H&M~ thanks for the tip....


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks peppers! 

Here's another LBS from Asos (US$68) with Ms Jige.


----------



## lilyhermes

fashionistaO said:


> wow lilyhermes, you did great!
> .. it was 38 this morning in NYC and the day never got past 45 - YES, scarf season.


 
Thanks *fashionista*, I rarely do find a bargain, but this one was just too good to pass up, and with the the way it feels out there tonight, I just might give it a trial run tomorrow.  NYC sounds rather chilly too.  Ugh, I guess we'll have to look forward to indian summer now!


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks peppers!
> 
> Here's another LBS from Asos (US$68) with Ms Jige.


 
$68, *dreamdoll*?  No it couldn't be.  It looks like a million dollars on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *LH*  
I was still thinking about where I could wear it to, but I love it too much, I had to get it  Thank goodness, DH loves it too LOL

Ah yes, and Asos is fabulous - I love their stuff!



lilyhermes said:


> $68, *dreamdoll*? No it couldn't be. It looks like a million dollars on you!


----------



## lilyhermes

robee said:


> *Everybody* - you all look great, it's the style, not the price of outfits that matter H can be up or down.... love the versatility of H items.
> 
> *Peppers90* - bluejeans was never in my radar... now......*taking mental note*
> 
> *LH *- i lovey our vintage coaching scarf... they love just lovely in silks.... er.. whr's BBK? on her way to singapore


 
Well, I'm honored that we share the same taste in scarves . . . and BBK's!  And, just for your information, missy, I carried the BBK today and decided that I love her way too much to turn her over to you without a fight - a BIG fight!


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *LH*
> I was still thinking about where I could wear it to, but I love it too much, I had to get it  Thank goodness, DH loves it too LOL


 
I'll just bet he does!


----------



## lilyhermes

liness92 said:


> Everyone looks amazing! *Peppers*, I love that vintage cape!


 
I do too!  And, I think I've got to go shopping with *Peppers*.


----------



## dreamdoll

Count me in too - *Peppers*, I love your outfit!! 



lilyhermes said:


> I do too! And, I think I've got to go shopping with *Peppers*.


----------



## tracy.t

you look great


----------



## purseinsanity

jeszica said:


> oh everyone looking GREAT...this is such a great thread...my clothings are not expensive type....
> 
> This is what I wore last evening to meet robee, loves, jadeite and nahciat - Zara top (S$59), jeans (S$30)


 You look so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Rachelle said:


> Hermes Zabavushka scarf in Noir/Framboise/Orange
> Dress from shopcuffs, $62


 

Gorgeous look!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Hey're some of my past outfits, my contributions for the week
> 
> 1, 2) Black satin dress, tailored from Shanghai (US$30) with Ms lizzie.
> 
> 3) Jersy batwing top from Asos (US$10) with Forever21 denim skirt (US$15), and Ms Jige, Lift pendant and enamels.
> 
> 4) Black cut-out jersey dress from Asos (US$20) with Ms Jige, and KD.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Wow!  Your dresses may be inexpensive, but you look like a million bucks!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Wow, mia for couple of days but love the pictures of so many stylish ladies ... and smart shoppers I might add!
> 
> and thank you all for the kind compliments...
> 
> One of my older picture... wearing $19 H&M white shirt, BR Black trouser bought it on sale for $30


 
Great look!  You can never go wrong with black pants and a white shirt!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks peppers!
> 
> Here's another LBS from Asos (US$68) with Ms Jige.


 
Wow!  Now that's a back!  You carry it off well!


----------



## candosha

Thank you for this lovely thread.. It has become one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hypoxia said:


> My dearest snapped a pic of me on the sofa today.  I haven't been feeling well so I don't look very good... but I fit in with this thread perfectly!
> 
> Uniqlo cords £14.99
> Uniqlo merino sweater £14.99
> Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt 4 for £100
> H jersey fluide Brides de Gala £340
> Cuddles with my large fluffy dog... priceless!



I hope you are feeling a bit better now, I wouldn't say you're not looking good, from what I can see you look fine to me (and probably feel better for having a bit of a cuddle!).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

dreamdoll said:


> Hey're some of my past outfits, my contributions for the week
> 
> 1, 2) Black satin dress, tailored from Shanghai (US$30) with Ms lizzie.
> 
> 3) Jersy batwing top from Asos (US$10) with Forever21 denim skirt (US$15), and Ms Jige, Lift pendant and enamels.
> 
> 4) Black cut-out jersey dress from Asos (US$20) with Ms Jige, and KD.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What beautiful dresses (and at beautiful prices too!).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Gina123 said:


> Wow, mia for couple of days but love the pictures of so many stylish ladies ... and smart shoppers I might add!
> 
> and thank you all for the kind compliments...
> 
> One of my older picture... wearing $19 H&M white shirt, BR Black trouser bought it on sale for $30



What a lovely, classic look.


----------



## maryg1

hypoxia said:


> My dearest snapped a pic of me on the sofa today.  I haven't been feeling well so I don't look very good... but I fit in with this thread perfectly!
> 
> Uniqlo cords £14.99
> Uniqlo merino sweater £14.99
> Charles Tyrwhitt white shirt 4 for £100
> H jersey fluide Brides de Gala £340
> Cuddles with my large fluffy dog... priceless!


 what a nice picture! your puppy seems so soft to cuddle and hug


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll & Gina, you look as if you both were wearing high end clothes!


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks peppers!
> 
> Here's another LBS from Asos (US$68) with Ms Jige.



I've already seen this outfit posted somewhere else and I thought " Hermes Jige + Louboutin shoes + *Hervè Leger dress*". now I discover it's a 68 $ dollars dress!
I really have to do some serious low cost shopping!


----------



## ClassicTwist

*dreamdoll,* looking fabulous in that black cutaway dress!


----------



## robee

*dreamdoll and gina *- it's definitely not the price tag, the wearer has lots of style!


----------



## robee

i will like to contribute my share too

Bolduc Fluid Jersey with H & M shirt (USD$20+)






Ex Libris Shawl with Uniqlo tee (S$10)


----------



## ClassicTwist

stunning, *robee!* I just love the way the jersey fluides drape.


----------



## maryg1

gorgeous *Robee*! I've a lot to learn from you all!


----------



## robee

ClassicTwist said:


> stunning, *robee!* I just love the way the jersey fluides drape.


 
me too!  thinking of another one soon


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> Great look! You can never go wrong with black pants and a white shirt!


 

Thank you all for the kind compliment...


purseinsanity, I have to admit, love the white crisp shirt with a trouser but the shirt gets dingy looking after several dry clean so I stop spending so much money on nice white shirts... well, I still love Craig Taylor shirts.


----------



## Gina123

hypoxia, you look fabulous and love your big pooch!


----------



## Gina123

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks peppers!
> 
> Here's another LBS from Asos (US$68) with Ms Jige.
> 
> lifeatmyfingertips.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/dscf6360a1.jpg?w=224
> 
> lifeatmyfingertips.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/dscf6369a1.jpg?w=325


 
OMG, if I had a body like yours, I would run out right now to find this dress... wow, you look HAWT!


----------



## Diva999

Everyone looks like amillion bucks!
dreamdoll-Who could forget that amazing dress!


----------



## peppers90

dreamdoll said:


> Count me in too - *Peppers*, I love your outfit!!



Thanks ladies; I'm always in the mood to shop for a great deal


----------



## Jadeite

robee said:


> me too!  thinking of another one soon



Hmmmmm. *Robee*......

*
Dreamdoll*, I couldn't believe my eyes on that aso dress pricetag. It looks 100 times more expensive than that!

*hypnoxia*, lovely outfit. Definitely agree that is one gorgeous pooch! Collie right?


----------



## loves

*dreamdoll* that black dress is fabulous!
*hypoxia* you and *nahciat* makes me want a jersey. i don't even have to mention *robee*


----------



## robee

maryg1 said:


> gorgeous *Robee*! I've a lot to learn from you all!



Thks! I m very new to scarfing too. 

Loves, u need a jersey for sure, cn wait till nov


----------



## hypoxia

Oh my, *dreamdoll*, I'm another person amazed at how unbelievably stunning you look in such an inexpensive dress...   It goes to show that looking good is all about the person within, and the accessories of course!  What a beautiful lady you are 

Thanks for all the compliments on my lovely pooch, she's a rough collie, she's currently very soft and very sweet smelling as my dearest has discovered a spray-on dog shampoo which leaves her sparkling clean after just 5 minutes with the spray and a brush, almost too good to be true!


----------



## valencia

Great thread and everyone looks maaahhhvelous.

Anyone in the US might want to stop by their local Nordstrom Rack.  Word is they are moving a *lot* of stuff from the regular Nordies to the Rack due to poor sales over the summer.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing in both 



robee said:


> i will like to contribute my share too
> 
> Bolduc Fluid Jersey with H & M shirt (USD$20+)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Libris Shawl with Uniqlo tee (S$10)


----------



## dreamdoll

*purseinsanity*, *ali*, *maryg1*, *classictwist*, *robee*, *gina*, *diva*, *jadeite*, *loves*, *hypoxia*, thank you all for the lovely words! Very sweet of you  

*valencia*, thank you for the recommendation!

This is a great thread! Happy I could contribute!


----------



## maryg1

I'll post a picture of me tonight, keep your pics coming!
and have a nice weekend


----------



## dreamdoll

Nice weekend to you too 



maryg1 said:


> I'll post a picture of me tonight, keep your pics coming!
> and have a nice weekend


----------



## Marni

Love this thread, fabulous and inspiring!

My outfit, H (CDC) and H&M (pumps+scarf, less than $70).


----------



## Kallie Girl

lilyhermes said:


> A very casual quilted jacket to wear on the weekends with jeans = a $300 John Partridge from England found in a catalog from Sierra Trading Post, which sells mostly ski and camping equipment! Got it for $27.99 and decided that it was a great match for the Coaching Vintage scarf I'd bought and had absolutely nothing to wear with.
> 
> And, I just might be able to wear it soon - it's freezing here tonight. High 80's last week and 40 tonight in Atlanta. We are nothing if not inconsistent!


 
Ohhhh, I am dying over your outfit! What a perfect match!! I just got the shawl in that exact colorway yesterday!!! I need that jacket!!! 

EDIT: We're "twins"!! I just now ordered the jacket!!! Thanks so much for posting all the info!!!!


----------



## margieb

How could I have missed this thread!!! I love the concept of thrifty clothes plus H!


----------



## pug*shoes

Marni, I love seeing the outfits you put together. Is the jacket H&M also?


----------



## margieb

gracekelly said:


> Pamella, you are beautiful! Your pix here and the scarf thread are great! Thank you for your compliments!
> 
> Steinmart is my DM's fav store in FLA. LOL! I was very impressed on our visit. She got some amazing outfits. Of course, she looked great in everything since she is now down to a 4. The only advantage of advancing years that I can come up with is that you shrink.
> 
> Funny thing is that when I got back to LA and checked out the one nearest to me, the prices were much higher and selection terrible and store was dumpy! I found my eyelet blouse for $10 more than what I had paid for it! They must keep the best things for FLA LOL!


 
*The only advantage of advancing years that I can come up with is that you shrink.* 

I think you become more "concentrated"!


----------



## margieb

MaryG
You have obviously struck a chord with this brilliant thread.  Yes clothes have such little inherent financial value.  Not like H, which at least keeps value.  one reason why I like pairing up cheap functional clothers, and timeless H

Peppers!  I LOVE this cape!  What a treasure!


----------



## dreamdoll

Yet another fab ensemble!



Marni said:


> Love this thread, fabulous and inspiring!
> 
> My outfit, H (CDC) and H&M (pumps+scarf, less than $70).


----------



## geminisparklers

WOW, I need to get a pen and paper to note down all the wonderful places that you ladies have shared!

GREAT LOOKS at a low cost, I Totally support that!


----------



## qiuxiaofan

look very chic.


----------



## LGA82

You all look incredible! *LilyH*, you didn't tell me you just got the vintage
Coaching - I just got one too, though different c/w, so I guess we're Coaching Cousins,
not twins.

Here's a very old no-name black peacoat with the _Voyage en Etoffes_ GM shawl,
on our first really cold day last week.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Really amazing looks keeping this thread on page 1!!! You all rock!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

.. TWO THUMBS for everyone .. all of you look like a million bucks, euros, yen, rmb, peso, rubies, pounds, baht, sgd .. 

this is a fun thread to follow!


----------



## irishlass1029

LGA82 - Gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

LGA, you look amazing!


----------



## Vanmiracle

This thread is amazing.
*Thank you* so much for such a 'real-life'-idea, *maryg1*.
It seemed I lost connection to tPF, but I think I found a new home. Looking so much forward posting here and getting inspired by all the wonderful contributions. *Ladies, I love all your outfits.* *That's life how you see it on the streets. *


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

irishlass1029 said:


>



LGA82 - you look so wonderfully glamourous!!


----------



## Suzie

Vanmiracle said:


> This thread is amazing.
> *Thank you* so much for such a 'real-life'-idea, *maryg1*.
> It seemed I lost connection to tPF, but I think I found a new home. Looking so much forward posting here and getting inspired by all the wonderful contributions. *Ladies, I love all your outfits.* *That's life how you see it on the streets. *


 
Great to see you  Van!


----------



## peppers90

*LGA* Great look with the GM.  I used to own one of those vintage peacoats; they are SO warm!!!


----------



## Marni

pug*shoes said:


> Marni, I love seeing the outfits you put together. Is the jacket H&M also?



thank you pug, the jacket is from cos. Which is also a H&M company.


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks fantastic!!

My Weekend outfit. 

Gap Top
Gap Jeans
Tank from Nordstrom.


----------



## beth001

*robee*, I love how you work those scarves -- I think I know what's going on my wishlist next!

*marni*, how did you put together that stunning photograph!  (And the outfit is incredible, too.)

*LGA82*, you are the personification of CLASSY!  I have a black wool peacoat from Lands End that I've been wearing with a long, knitted pale green scarf (okay, it's cashmere and it's from Italy and I bought it at TJMAXX,) but now I see how elegantly I could jazz it up!


----------



## robee

LGA - you look really lovely, and what a beautiful shawl

Marni - another great H-it-up

beth001 - thanks dear! and hope you get the scarf u want soon

another two simple look

brazil with CdA scarf ring as a belt on gap jeans






farandole 160cm as a belt on a benetton skirt
zara woman top, with Ex libris twilly on a horn CdA scarf ring


----------



## robee

*Mree *- love gap, they have nice pants/jeans.......suits me well


----------



## pug*shoes

Marni said:


> thank you pug, the jacket is from cos. Which is also a H&M company.


 
Oooh, another thing to check out  Thanks!


----------



## Vanmiracle

benetton V-neck 30
70 cashmere mens voile: *Onde de Chic SS05*


----------



## dreamdoll

*Van* you look gorgeous!! And with one of my fav scarves too 



Vanmiracle said:


> benetton V-neck &#8364;30
> 70 cashmere mens voile: *Onde de Chic SS05*


----------



## dreamdoll

*robee*, great looks! Esp with your farandole!


----------



## maryg1

robee said:


> brazil with CdA scarf ring as a belt on gap jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farandole 160cm as a belt on a benetton skirt
> zara woman top, with Ex libris twilly on a horn CdA scarf ring


*Robee*, amazing!


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> benetton V-neck 30
> 70 cashmere mens voile: *Onde de Chic SS05*



Van: welcome and thank you for your contribution, it's a gorgeous outfit


----------



## maryg1

Marni said:


> Love this thread, fabulous and inspiring!
> 
> My outfit, H (CDC) and H&M (pumps+scarf, less than $70).



what a nice picture! it's a great combination, I have to admit I'm not a fan of CDC but it looks great paired with this skirt


----------



## LQYB

Everyone look fabulous!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Great looks!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Gina123 said:


> Thank you all for the kind compliment...
> 
> 
> purseinsanity, I have to admit, love the white crisp shirt with a trouser but the shirt gets dingy looking after several dry clean so I stop spending so much money on nice white shirts... well, I still love *Craig Taylor s*hirts.



I still have 2 Craig Taylor white shirts from the first year he started out.  At that time you had to buy them mail order.  He wasn't the big deal he is today.


----------



## pamella

Vanmiracle- looking beautiful!

Robee- so chic! love your Farandole as a belt!  Orange Brazil- gorgeous scarf!

Mree- perfect weekend outfit, still in love with your stunning Birkin, and how cute
that your phone matches!!  

LGA82- You are a stunningly beautiful lady! The Voyage shawl takes your black peacoat to to new level! I think we are vintage coaching triplets with Lilly,  I have it
in the neutral colorway. I think I need to order Lilly's jacket too, it would be perfect
with the browns and taupes.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*Van*, my little scarf rocking chick, where have you been???
Missed your posts so much!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Here's my first contribution to this thread....
(Quite honestly, all of my contributions in this forum belongs in this thread only .  Nothing's wrong with that bc I love searching for bargains and proud of it. )

First up is a Bebe suit $90 (that's over 75% off the original price), Bebe white short sleeve ruffle front shirt $20 (75% off), not so cheap Christian Louboutin white patent Yoyo and Ms Rouge-G.  







Next, same Bebe jacket (very versatile, I must say), Bebe black short sleeve ruffle front shirt $20 with not so cheap True Religion jeans, black 3" heel sandal from Dillards $12, Ms Rougt-G, and 'Walk in the Park' H scarf in red clw.


----------



## pamella

Just beautiful Bag-terfly, the BeBe jacket is so versatile, perfect with the jeans too!
Ms Rouge adds the perfect pop  of color.  You look gorgeous!


----------



## birkingal

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00



NO WAY, *Raz*!  What an amazing bargain AND Kelly!


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Pamella*, Thanks for the sweet compliment!  
I really love how versatile this Bebe jacket is and it's even better that it was only $50.  I'm enjoying the company of Ms Rouge-G very much!  Never thought red could be so neutral.  



pamella said:


> Just beautiful Bag-terfly, the BeBe jacket is so versatile, perfect with the jeans too!
> Ms Rouge adds the perfect pop of color. You look gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

*Bag-terfly*  Really nice BeBe jacket! It looks fab with jeans


----------



## birkingal

What a wonderful idea for a thread! Love everyone's looks. I hardly ever buy designer clothes, prefering to stick to Gap, Petit Bateau, Comptoir de Cotonniers, Uniqlo etc. 

Here's me in my usual Uniqlo garb. 
Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
Jil Sander for Uniqlo sweater £29.99
H belt (hidden), Massai PM and TB shawl


----------



## pamella

Birkingal- so effortlessly chic!!  Your TB shawl is just stunning with the entire look!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

birkingal said:


> What a wonderful idea for a thread! Love everyone's looks. I hardly ever buy designer clothes, prefering to stick to Gap, Petit Bateau, Comptoir de Cotonniers, Uniqlo etc.
> 
> Here's me in my usual Uniqlo garb.
> Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> Jil Sander for Uniqlo sweater £29.99
> H belt (hidden), Massai PM and TB shawl



So simple, classic and elegant - and you know I just LOVE that TB Shawl!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Birkingal*, you look wonderful!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bag-terfly*!  Looking good.  Love the bebe jacket...very versatile!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Van*, you're lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mree43 said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!
> 
> My Weekend outfit.
> 
> Gap Top
> Gap Jeans
> Tank from Nordstrom.


 

*Mree*, that bag is so gorgeous you could wear a potato sack and look gorgeous!  I love the jeans look!


----------



## purseinsanity

*robee*, you always look good!


----------



## purseinsanity

LGA82 said:


> You all look incredible! *LilyH*, you didn't tell me you just got the vintage
> Coaching - I just got one too, though different c/w, so I guess we're Coaching Cousins,
> not twins.
> 
> Here's a very old no-name black peacoat with the _Voyage en Etoffes_ GM shawl,
> on our first really cold day last week.


 

Utterly glamorous!


----------



## shoes319

Awesome thread girls!!  As my previous lifestyle is taking a dramatic financial change, must learn to mix and match my awesome bags with simple clothes - great inspirations!!


----------



## wantitneedit

This is a very inspiring AND  enabling thread!  Keep 'em coming girls....


----------



## shoes319

Awesome thread girls!!  As my previous lifestyle is taking a dramatic financial change, must learn to mix and match my awesome bags with simple clothes - great inspirations!!


----------



## jag

Loving this thread!!!!!!!  You ladies rock!!!!

(waiving hi to *shoes*- so good to see you sweetie!!)


----------



## peppers90

*birkingal~ *what a lovely TB!!!


----------



## Gina123

Bag-terfly, you look so stylish in BeBe outfit! 

birkingal, you look chic! I also like Uniqlo, line is fashion forward like H & M. (gah.... I sound like a geek eek!)

gracekelly, I've discovered it at the NM last call many years ago and really liked the fit.  It's a well made shirt. 

Raz, no way! you lucky gal!!!

Van, you look great! I've picked up some suits from there for $50 each!

marni, love the outfit! Great price too!!!

robee, zara is coming soon the Mag miles, yay!!! You look good as always!

LGA, you look fabulous!


----------



## fashionistaO

Birkingal   .............   Fabulous head to toe!!!!!  Love Uniqlo 



birkingal said:


> what a wonderful idea for a thread! Love everyone's looks. I hardly ever buy designer clothes, prefering to stick to gap, petit bateau, comptoir de cotonniers, uniqlo etc.
> 
> Here's me in my usual uniqlo garb.
> Jil sander for uniqlo jeans £29.99
> jil sander for uniqlo sweater £29.99
> h belt (hidden), massai pm and tb shawl


----------



## LGA82

Thanks so much, *Peppers, Irishlass, Dreamdoll, Ali-bagpuss, beth001, robee, pamella, purseinsanity and Gina123* for your kind comments.  I think you're ALL fabulous (and most of you have very cute dogs, cats and/or children!)  

What a fun and inspiring thread this is!


----------



## fashionistaO

robee said:


> LGA - you look really lovely, and what a beautiful shawl
> 
> Marni - another great H-it-up
> 
> beth001 - thanks dear! and hope you get the scarf u want soon
> 
> another two simple look
> 
> brazil with CdA scarf ring as a belt on gap jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farandole 160cm as a belt on a benetton skirt
> zara woman top, with Ex libris twilly on a horn CdA scarf ring




robee: what a wittle waist you have .. nice drape from the carre and double loop on the farandole!


----------



## fashionistaO

*bag-terfly:* double duty on the bebe jacket - can't beat that!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Suzie, dreamdoll, maryg1, pamella, Raz, purseinsanity, Gina123* Thank you ladies and a good morning to everyone! 

*Raz* ... scarf rocking chick.. - maybe I should give my next project that title 

*Gina123* benetton is the italian answer for Gap. As I don't have any Gap in my country or even neighbour countries ... You are right the suits are pretty nice too

Here is another fav pic of the last two weeks (yes it was a long summer here)
H&M dress 19
Monsoon Cardigan 39
necklace: handmade polymerclay by me (material: 10)
with
*Brides de Gala*: 90 Carre Surteint, dip dye worn as bag with *Romance Belt*


----------



## dreamdoll

Your dip dye looks lovely on you! 



Vanmiracle said:


> *Suzie, dreamdoll, maryg1, pamella, Raz, purseinsanity, Gina123* Thank you ladies and a good morning to everyone!
> 
> *Raz* ... scarf rocking chick.. - maybe I should give my next project that title
> 
> *Gina123* benetton is the italian answer for Gap. As I don't have any Gap in my country or even neighbour countries ... You are right the suits are pretty nice too
> 
> Here is another fav pic of the last two weeks (yes it was a long summer here)
> H&M dress 19
> Monsoon Cardigan 39
> necklace: handmade polymerclay by me (material: 10)
> with
> *Brides de Gala*: 90 Carre Surteint, dip dye worn as bag with *Romance Belt*


----------



## Vanmiracle

Wearing *VIRAGES*: 70 Vintage style silk scarf and JPG 1 rouge garrance with

Esprit Cardigan  49
H&M T 19
Monsoon Shorts at sale 10
H&M Leggings 9
Zara Ballerina Flats 59


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! And I love your Virages with your JPG 



Vanmiracle said:


> Wearing *VIRAGES*: 70 Vintage style silk scarf and JPG 1 rouge garrance with
> 
> Esprit Cardigan  49
> H&M T 19
> Monsoon Shorts at sale 10
> H&M Leggings 9
> Zara Ballerina Flats 59


----------



## Marni

*Van*, love your mix&match, you look fab!

*birkingal*, so chic!


----------



## birkingal

Thank you, *Ali-bagpuss*! I've worn the TB shawl to death.

Thank you for your kind words, *purseinsanity, peppers90 & Marni* (btw, I love your editorial shots. More please!)

*Gina123* & *FashionistaO*, isn't Uniqlo wonderful and cheap? I find their basics good value for money. Sheesh, I sound like a walking advert.


----------



## Bag-terfly

Thanks for the very kind comments!!  
*Peppers, Purseinsanity, Dreamdoll, Gina123*, and *FashionistaO*

I love this thread!!  Very inspiring!!


----------



## MsReya

This is the best thread ever 

Cardi from Zara 20  
Jeans from Zara 25  
T-shirt from a thriftstore 9 
Bracelet from H&M Kids  3,95  
Shoes Clark's around 100 , can't remember exactly


----------



## Diva999

Vanmiracle-It's great to see your pics!!


----------



## Mree43

Love everyone's outfit.

*Robee*- fantastic outfits as always. I love the Gap too.
*Van*-Gorgeous!! Love your outfits. 
*Pamella*-I'm in love with my bag too. It was not my intent to match my phone case, I just love the color pink.
*Bag-terfly*-Great suit.
*Birkingal*-very chic.
*Purseinsanity*-you are really too sweet. I cannot stop using this bag. With the winter approaching I gotta squeeze in all the time I can. Before I know it, snow will be on the ground.


----------



## dreamdoll

*MsReya*, you look great!


----------



## robee

tis thread is going so fast... i love all the outfits here.....

thanks to all for your compliments.  

Keep it coming... love love love it!


----------



## loves

i've been lurking, everyone looks so good!


----------



## lilyhermes

Kallie Girl said:


> Ohhhh, I am dying over your outfit! What a perfect match!! I just got the shawl in that exact colorway yesterday!!! I need that jacket!!!
> 
> EDIT: We're "twins"!! I just now ordered the jacket!!! Thanks so much for posting all the info!!!!


 
Way to go, *Kallie*.  I think you'll like it, as it's very well made, and how can you beat the price.  I did remove the little silver partridge pin logo though.  Didn't think that added much to the look!   

Now, if I drive up for the Charlotte meet, you'll have to promise to wear the "outfit!"


----------



## lilyhermes

LGA82 said:


> You all look incredible! *LilyH*, you didn't tell me you just got the vintage
> Coaching - I just got one too, though different c/w, so I guess we're Coaching Cousins,
> not twins.
> 
> Here's a very old no-name black peacoat with the _Voyage en Etoffes_ GM shawl,
> on our first really cold day last week.


 
Didn't mean to hold out on you "Cousin" *LGA*.  I think I bought the Coaching way back in July, but I rarely do reveals, as I have no way to take the picture (can't convince Lily to work on her photographic skills either!)

You look amazing in the Voyage shawl.  You're one classy lady!


----------



## LQYB

Great look everyone!


----------



## maryg1

OMG, this thread has become a sticky! thank you for all your contributions!
*Bag-terfly* I love your suit


----------



## maryg1

this was me on Saturday going to the supermarket with DH
Zara coat around 80 euro
Zara cardigan (can't see in pictures) 15 euro
Levi's jeans daddy's  present from New York and most probably a great bargain!
Hermes Chasse en Inde plissé


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Mree* and *Maryg* -- Thanks for the compliment!!  

*Maryg*, You look absolutely gorgeous!!  Love the Zara coat!!  Thanks for starting this wonderful thread. :urock:


----------



## charliefarlie

I'm just a lurker in Hermes as I am waiting to get my 1st item. I just wanted to say, I love this thread! H can be a bit daunting to newbies like me, who love the designs and quality but can't afford the matching wardrobe. There are so many great outfits here where the H items only enhance the beauty. Thank you to every one who contributes, and I hope to "join" you in here soon


----------



## gracekelly

maryg1 said:


> this was me on Saturday going to the supermarket with DH
> Zara coat around 80 euro
> Zara cardigan (can't see in pictures) 15 euro
> Levi's jeans daddy's  present from New York and most probably a great bargain!
> Hermes Chasse en Inde plissé




Mary, you are a Hermes girl 24/7!  I am loving your orange sheets and vibrato pillowcases!


----------



## allanrvj

congrats, *maryg*!  your thread is now a sticky!  hurray!

ooh, that rhymed.


----------



## maryg1

gracekelly said:


> Mary, you are a Hermes girl 24/7!  I am loving your orange sheets and vibrato pillowcases!



not to mention the orange curtains!!
I've received a new H scarf today which really needs to be worn in the next days


----------



## maryg1

charliefarlie said:


> I'm just a lurker in Hermes as I am waiting to get my 1st item. I just wanted to say, I love this thread! H can be a bit daunting to newbies like me, who love the designs and quality but can't afford the matching wardrobe. There are so many great outfits here where the H items only enhance the beauty. Thank you to every one who contributes, and I hope to "join" you in here soon



Charliefarlie, I was afraid of Hermes, really! When my DH got me my first Twilly it seemed I was getting a Porsche. Then I walked into the boutique, bought about 300 - 400 euro of small items thanks to the nicest SAs ever and it was much easier. Then I discovered you can find great bargains on H items by buying 2nd hand items.
Hope to see your contribution soon!


----------



## maryg1

*Bag-terfly* and *allanrvj*, thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

I missed the curtains.  When I moved into my house upteen years ago, the room that I use as my study was painted orange.  I could not handle that and painted it off white.  It has had 4 coats total.  I have to draw the line someplace LOL!


----------



## maryg1

gracekelly said:


> I missed the curtains.  When I moved into my house upteen years ago, the room that I use as my study was painted orange.  I could not handle that and painted it off white.  It has had 4 coats total.  I have to draw the line someplace LOL!



I was thinking about painting the wall behind the bed in another orange shade, but then it would have been orange everywhere...too much...


----------



## CobaltBlu

shhh.....never too much orange!!! 

Glad to see this thread above the line, maryg1


----------



## pamella

Van Miracle- beautiful in your dip-dye and fabulous in your cardi and leggings!

MsReya- so chic and fun!

Mary- congratulations on the "new sticky"! Thank you for your fantastic idea and love
your Zara coat!


----------



## hypoxia

CobaltBlu said:


> Glad to see this thread above the line, maryg1



Great idea, CB!  

Congrats on your 'above the line' thread, *maryg1*, and thanks for starting a great topic


----------



## shelbygirl

*maryg1*, congratulations on your "sticky"!! I love this thread


----------



## crochetbella

I'm enjoying this thread so much! 

Here's a pic I found on my phone of me shopping at H.( Wow my hair was long and dark then...now it's short and blonde! )
Jacket: Banana republic
T shirt:Old navy
Jeans: Lucky
In the orange bag: a scarf!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Glad this thread is above the line! Thanks again for starting it MaryG!


----------



## Mree43

Ms. Reya-fab outfit.


----------



## Mree43

MaryG-fantastic thread, love your outfit.

Crochetbella-super cute picture.


----------



## chessmont

I don't have pics, but a very typical get-up for me is a Target or LL Bean Tee shirt, Victoria's Secret jeans, Converse sneakers and an H bag


----------



## fashionistaO

*congrats maryg on your stciky!!!!!!!*


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Your dip dye looks lovely on you!


 ITA!


----------



## purseinsanity

Vanmiracle said:


> Wearing *VIRAGES*: 70 Vintage style silk scarf and JPG 1 rouge garrance with
> 
> Esprit Cardigan  49
> H&M T 19
> Monsoon Shorts at sale 10
> H&M Leggings 9
> Zara Ballerina Flats 59


 
Ahhhh...the JPG!  You look lovely.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i dug up some old action pics of me in my $25 or less outfits (minus the designer shoes! ) and hermes:


----------



## purseinsanity

*maryg*, I love your Zara coat!


----------



## purseinsanity

crochetbella said:


> I'm enjoying this thread so much!
> 
> Here's a pic I found on my phone of me shopping at H.( Wow my hair was long and dark then...now it's short and blonde! )
> Jacket: Banana republic
> T shirt:Old navy
> Jeans: Lucky
> In the orange bag: a scarf!


 

You look so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

PBC, you look amazing.  I can't believe those outfits were $25!!!  You make them look like they cost a fortune.  I love how you matched your Chanel camelia flip flops with the Kelly!  Genius!


----------



## dreamdoll

*PBC*, you look gorgeous in all!!!



peanutbabycakes said:


> i dug up some old action pics of me in my $25 or less outfits (minus the designer shoes! ) and hermes:
> 
> View attachment 914678
> 
> 
> View attachment 914679
> 
> 
> View attachment 914680
> 
> 
> View attachment 914681
> 
> 
> View attachment 914686


----------



## fashionistaO

*PBC*: H-O-T, you make Brady and Bailey proud^^


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not $25 like my previous outfits, but this wool coat cost only $80 from this french website years ago....throw on an H belt and voila:




i think this was a $12 top:




this top is from zara:


----------



## dreamdoll

*PBC*, LOVE all your outfits!! Fab purchases too!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG, *PBC*, can I go shopping with you!??!


----------



## fashionistaO

amazing finds pbc!


----------



## fashionistaO

purseinsanity said:


> OMG, *PBC*, can I go shopping with you!??!



me too!


----------



## birkingal

Love everyone's outfits. *PBC*, I hereby crown you Queen of Bargains


----------



## birkingal

Here's my "uniform" on a cold and dreary day.
Petit Bateau £12
Banana Republic jacket £9.99
Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
with Hermes riding boots, H belt, LV leopard stole and Kelly 28


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I love your jacket Birkingal!


----------



## Sammyjoe

dreamdoll said:


> *PBC*, LOVE all your outfits!! Fab purchases too!


 
Agree and I love your closet!!


----------



## birkingal

Thanks, *SammyJoe*. Cheap as chips and fits just as well as a designer jacket


----------



## ms piggy

Great ensemble *birkingal*!


----------



## ms piggy

My Zara dresses/top.


----------



## Sammyjoe

birkingal said:


> Thanks, *SammyJoe*. Cheap as chips and fits just as well as a designer jacket


 
And I adore your chanel jacket

Ms Piggy looking fantastic as usual!!


----------



## bornfree

*PBC *- u have such good taste and gorgeous finds!
*birkingal* - u look so chic
*ms piggy* - great looks!


----------



## birkingal

*Ms Piggy*, you look tons better than I do in the blue Zara dress. Always impeccably turned out.

*Sammyjoe*, the best thing about the Chanel jacket is it costs less than a Zara coat I had my eye on. 

Thank you, *Bornfree*. You're action shots are amazing!


----------



## Mree43

*PBC-*Fantastic outfits. You always look gorgeous.
*Birkingal*-love the outfit. 
*MsPiggy*-you have beautiful dresses.


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you Mree & Purseinsanity! 

PBC, Birkingal and MsP, you all look so gorgeous!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great!



birkingal said:


> Here's my "uniform" on a cold and dreary day.
> Petit Bateau £12
> Banana Republic jacket £9.99
> Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> with Hermes riding boots, H belt, LV leopard stole and Kelly 28


----------



## dreamdoll

Very elegant in all!



ms piggy said:


> My Zara dresses/top.


----------



## LQYB

PBC, ms piggy, birkingal, you all look so chic and pretty in ''cheap'' fabulous outfit. great thread!


----------



## mkl_collection

*Crochetbella*, *Vanmiracle*, *PBC*, *ms piggy*, *birkingal*, love all your outfits! Looking great!


----------



## lovely64

I am too far behind so I will just say, you all look gorgeous! Thanks for starting it* maryg1*!


----------



## maryg1

ms piggy said:


> My Zara dresses/top.



I love the last picture (can't copy and paste), the one with the white & black top. Gorgy!


----------



## maryg1

Thank you girls for all your lovely comments!
*Crochetbella*, you looked amazing with long dark hair, now the whole forum wants to see your blond short hair!
*PBC*, can I play with all your bags and your fabulous wardrobe for just 1 day? I'll bring Italian cookies, I promise!
*Birkingal*, how trendy!


----------



## ShopGirl647

OMG ... so behind in this thread and it's now a STICKY!!! everyone looks fabulous!!!

*birkingal* - love the ensemble with the H riding boots!!!

(currently obsessed w/ boots now especially with the nice cool temp.)


----------



## pamella

PBC-  really enjoyed seeing your fabulous outfits, very inspirational!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

MsReya said:


> This is the best thread ever


Just can second that! 
 I am not the only one who goes to Metallica Concerts and wears Band Shirts with Hermès.

*Lve it!*


----------



## allanrvj

Me last winter (I think I've posted this months ago but whatevs.  LOL):

H&M beanie
H&M scarf
Zara long coat
Beloved India in the raspberry colorway (AW 2008)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks again!

*birkingal:*  love your ensemble!  very casually chic!


----------



## Diva999

allanrvj said:


> Me last winter (I think I've posted this months ago but whatevs. LOL):
> 
> H&M beanie
> H&M scarf
> Zara long coat
> Beloved India in the raspberry colorway (AW 2008)


 
Great picture of you Allan!!


----------



## Diva999

Congrats to this thread making it above the line!You all look so chic & elegant!!


----------



## HotCocoa

charliefarlie said:


> I'm just a lurker in Hermes as I am waiting to get my 1st item. I just wanted to say, I love this thread! H can be a bit daunting to newbies like me, who love the designs and quality but can't afford the matching wardrobe. There are so many great outfits here where the H items only enhance the beauty. Thank you to every one who contributes, and I hope to "join" you in here soon



Thanks for so eloquently stating what's been on my mind!


----------



## allanrvj

thanks, *Diva*.


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you Mkl & Mary! 

Allan, love that pic!


----------



## Raquelly

Hi all, 

some of you may have seen my reveal pics of my first few H items. I am in love with the leather bracelets and am up to 3, I also recently bought an hermes linen scarf (allergic to cashmire...sad I know). And a CDC ring, not here yet will post pics when it is, but my point is that except a couple escada suits for certain meetings etc. most of my clothes are jeans and Gap shirts.


----------



## fashionistaO

*Crochetbella, Vanmiracle, PBC, ms piggy, birkingal,* and* Allan* .... *you guys are rocking!*


----------



## robee

this thread is running really fast.

everybody just look so gd, whether in H or non H.


----------



## purseinsanity

allanrvj said:


> Me last winter (I think I've posted this months ago but whatevs. LOL):
> 
> H&M beanie
> H&M scarf
> Zara long coat
> Beloved India in the raspberry colorway (AW 2008)


 

Love it!!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkingal said:


> Here's my "uniform" on a cold and dreary day.
> Petit Bateau £12
> Banana Republic jacket £9.99
> Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> with Hermes riding boots, H belt, LV leopard stole and Kelly 28


 

****whistle, whistle****


----------



## purseinsanity

*ms piggy*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## 880

Vanmiracle said:


> benetton V-neck &#8364;30
> 70 cashmere mens voile: *Onde de Chic SS05*



Love this Van! Am glad to see you! 

Thanks for the great pics, guys!


----------



## 880

allanrvj said:


> Me last winter (I think I've posted this months ago but whatevs.  LOL):
> 
> H&M beanie
> H&M scarf
> Zara long coat
> Beloved India in the raspberry colorway (AW 2008)



Love this, and I remember when you got it - was it the pic with the beautiful snow angels allan 

Birkingal, I dress this way too - that LV scarf is one of my staple basics


----------



## irishlass1029

You guys al look so awesome!!! 

Oops!  yes, I call errbody "you guys" too. :shame:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*mspiggy: * love top #5!!!

very cozy and warm *allan*!  i love H&M!

hi *vanmiracle*!  good to see you again!


----------



## 880

Raz said:


> *allan* , you may be the only gaysian (as you pen yourself) on this thread, but its still a revelation to see that you have the male trait of selective hearing!
> I am not a guy, go see!!



 Raz, is the first part of this a statement anti someone's sexual orientation.  Also, apologies I say thanks guys all the time and did not realize it was offensive.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

maryg1 said:


> Thank you girls for all your lovely comments!
> *Crochetbella*, you looked amazing with long dark hair, now the whole forum wants to see your blond short hair!
> *PBC*, can I play with all your bags and your fabulous wardrobe for just 1 day? I'll bring Italian cookies, I promise!
> *Birkingal*, how trendy!


 
cookies?  did someone say cookies??    i will never be able to shed the last 20lbs of my pregnancy weight then & no longer fit into my clothes again!  this is why i have posted old pics and not new ones...LOL


----------



## 880

PBC, your pics are beautiful


----------



## allanrvj

880 said:


> Raz, is the first part of this a statement anti someone's sexual orientation.  Also, apologies I say thanks guys all the time and did not realize it was offensive.



don't worry, *880*.  I wasn't offended.  

thanks for all your compliments.


----------



## Yokochic

peanutbabycakes said:


> i dug up some old action pics of me in my $25 or less outfits (minus the designer shoes! ) and hermes:
> 
> View attachment 914678
> 
> 
> View attachment 914679
> 
> 
> View attachment 914680
> 
> 
> View attachment 914681
> 
> 
> View attachment 914686



*PBC*, love your outfit and off course your bags !!! 

May I know what sizes are the kelly??

Thanks !!


----------



## orchard

Absolutely love this look 




birkingal said:


> Here's my "uniform" on a cold and dreary day.
> Petit Bateau £12
> Banana Republic jacket £9.99
> Jil Sander for Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> with Hermes riding boots, H belt, LV leopard stole and Kelly 28


----------



## Vanmiracle

*thank you girls.
*
*Allan* Thanks for posting your last winter outfit. I missed it last year and* love it*. Just had to think of you, while uploading your *Beloved India* vid from Scarf TV on YTube a few days ago.


----------



## ms piggy

*Van*, good to see you. Looking forward to seeing your creativity!


----------



## baggiegirl

Everyone looks amazing! Keep them coming!

Just want to mention *Birkingal* especially, loves the outfit! This is how I would love too look everyday, I have black jeans, I have the LV stole, I have riding boots (not H though), gotta get my hands on a fab jacket. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## birkingal

*baggiegirl*, thank you for putting a smile on my face first thing in the morning! I've never been an inspiration before so this is the best compliment I've ever received. The jeans are actually dark indigo but looks almost black in low light condition. Oh yes, I'm a huge fan of jackets and coats. They complete the outfit.

Ladies, thank you so much for your wonderful comments. *Orchard, fashionistaO, purseinsanity, maryg1, dreamdoll, LYQB, mkl_collection, crochetbella
*
*Vanmiracle*, it's good to see you again!

*Allan*, you're so trendy!


----------



## SuiteSixteen

I love everybody's styles mixing with inexpensive clothes, but definitely not _cheap_ !!!

Here are some old pics of me in my usual plain black work clothes:

My favourite black blouse from agnes b which is at least 5 yrs old and my black trousers from Limited Collection by Marks & Spencer, also from a few years ago.








Ribbed cardigan and trousers from agnes b with H belt and twilly.
Black tee from Marks & Spencer.


----------



## HeidiMom

*SUITESIXTEEN i love the green belt with your black outfit!!!!*


----------



## DiamondS

Great pics *SuiteSixteen*! You look rather like million dollars!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh my goodness, this thread moves so fast.  I can't believe all the stylish (and bargain hunting) people we have on this thread!

Everybody looks absolutely fantastic.

*Birkingal*, very stylish.  Love the Jacket and the whole look. 
*Ms Piggy* - beautiful dresses and tops (love the Evelyne too!!).  You must have such a good eye, I never seem to be able to find beautiful things like these dresses.
*Allan* - looking great and I love the pop of Early America with the Grey Scarf!
*Suite Sixteen* - looking great!


----------



## lovely64

I am too behind on this thread, I wish I could comment on each and every one of you individually. You all look fab, and I lurve* allans *beanie

ps. *birkingal*, you better not wear that gorgy Chanel next time we meet, or I´ll snatch it, LOL!


----------



## mkl_collection

*SuiteSixteen*, looking great in both outfits!

*allanrvj*, you have great sense of style.


----------



## maryg1

Allan, this is a lovely picture of you!


----------



## hypoxia

Very cute and wintery, I love the way you've combined your chunky knit with some H.  Great styling


----------



## allanrvj

thanks, girls.


----------



## birkingal

lovely64 said:


> ps. *birkingal*, *you better not wear that gorgy Chanel next time we meet, or I´ll snatch it, LOL!*



LOLOLOL!  Bet you look better in it than I do, *Kat*.

*Ali bagpuss*,  you're a sweetie! May I say your DH did a marvelous job with your necklace. I was bowled over by the design!


----------



## purseinsanity

HKenreich said:


> *SUITESIXTEEN i love the green belt with your black outfit!!!!*


 Me too!


----------



## bonny_montana

Ladies and Gents, You all LOOK truly *amazing and beautiful*. Proving that mixing and matching is all about Style and not £££.
I love this Thread very much...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SuiteSixteen said:


> I love everybody's styles mixing with inexpensive clothes, but definitely not _cheap_ !!!
> 
> Here are some old pics of me in my usual plain black work clothes:
> 
> My favourite black blouse from agnes b which is at least 5 yrs old and my black trousers from Limited Collection by Marks & Spencer, also from a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbed cardigan and trousers from agnes b with H belt and twilly.
> Black tee from Marks & Spencer.


* SuiteSixteen: *Love the blue twilly on black. Black birking with GHW is such a classic.


----------



## Kallie Girl

lilyhermes said:


> Way to go, *Kallie*. I think you'll like it, as it's very well made, and how can you beat the price. I did remove the little silver partridge pin logo though. Didn't think that added much to the look!
> 
> Now, if I drive up for the Charlotte meet, you'll have to promise to wear the "outfit!"


 
It arrived today and is amazing!!! I'm sooooo thankful that you posted about it!! The quality could not be better!! The sewing and finishing and details.... A#1. And it's Made in England! I love it!!! I'm trying to lose a few pounds and also ordered it in a smaller size so I'll have one for now and one for later, too!!

The sleeves are too long, so I will need to get them hemmed ... not sure if the trim will be able to be put back, unfortunately. 

I got free shipping for $100+ with a code I found online. 

Everyone should check this site out ... some great stuff at low prices!
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/
ALFREESHIPORG9


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

birkingal said:


> LOLOLOL!  Bet you look better in it than I do, *Kat*.
> 
> *Ali bagpuss*,  you're a sweetie! *May I say your DH did a marvelous job with your necklace. I was bowled over by the design!*



Oh thank you so much, that's sweet.


----------



## lilyhermes

Kallie Girl said:


> It arrived today and is amazing!!! I'm sooooo thankful that you posted about it!! The quality could not be better!! The sewing and finishing and details.... A#1. And it's Made in England! I love it!!! I'm trying to lose a few pounds and also ordered it in a smaller size so I'll have one for now and one for later, too!!
> 
> The sleeves are too long, so I will need to get them hemmed ... not sure if the trim will be able to be put back, unfortunately.
> 
> I got free shipping for $100+ with a code I found online.
> 
> Everyone should check this site out ... some great stuff at low prices!
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/
> ALFREESHIPORG9


 
Oh, so glad you're pleased, Kallie.  I agree, the quality is amazing.  I have long arms, and the sleeves are a bit long for me too.  I'll probably be lazy and just do the old turn-back cuff trick.

But, if you want to have them shortened and retain the trim, I would imagine that they could take the sleeve up from the shoulder.

Did ya take off that little silver partridge pin?  LOL!  I want an H. one to replace it.


----------



## fashionistaO

HKenreich said:


> *SUITESIXTEEN i love the green belt with your black outfit!!!!*



^me too! 
nice pick me up color!
Oh my, This thread is moving too fast!


----------



## loves

great pics all!

*allanrvg* i can't have kids but if i did, i'd be proud to have a son grow up looking like you in this pic (oh boy i'm getting clucky)


----------



## allanrvj

hehe. thanks, *loves*.


----------



## Eulalia

*allan* you are so cute!


----------



## allanrvj

*Eulalia*.


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> great pics all!
> 
> *allanrvg* *i can't have kids but if i did, i'd be proud to have a son grow up looking like you in this pic* (oh boy i'm getting clucky)


* loves*, what a darling thing to say!


----------



## chaz

loves said:


> great pics all!
> 
> *allanrvg* i can't have kids but if i did, i'd be proud to have a son grow up looking like you in this pic (oh boy i'm getting clucky)


 
OMG!! You cutie!!!


----------



## allanrvj

haha, thank you, *chazz*!



lovely64 said:


> loves, what a darling thing to say!



I know, *Kat*!  What she said was so sweet.


----------



## Vanmiracle

ms piggy said:


> *Van*, good to see you. Looking forward to seeing your creativity!



*ms piggy* this is too sweet! thanks. Glad to be back!

My creativity is a little bit, let's say, just on one side fixed at the moment.  Can't think of anything else after Robbie Williams hit the stage again this week and presented part of his new album in London.


I am so happy that this thread was born. I feel like coming home here.


----------



## Scarf Addict

Have just been catching up on the thread - it's great to see so many wonderful outfits that don't cost the earth!  
Great to see you *Vanmiracle* and *SuiteSixteen* - haven't see you for a while 
Thanks again to *maryg1* for starting the thread


----------



## SuiteSixteen

Scarf Addict said:


> Have just been catching up on the thread - it's great to see so many wonderful outfits that don't cost the earth!
> Great to see you *Vanmiracle* and *SuiteSixteen* - haven't see you for a while
> Thanks again to *maryg1* for starting the thread


 
hi *ScarfAddict*!  
YAY! *Van* is back !!!!

Thank you all for your sweet compliments 
*DiamondS* you're way too kind!

*HKenreich, purseinsanity, fashionistaO* - I'm glad you like my green belt!  It's DH's but he only wears the chocolate brown side.  I punched two extra holes so I can wear it too.


----------



## Mree43

Allan-you look fantastic!!


----------



## Kallie Girl

lilyhermes said:


> Oh, so glad you're pleased, Kallie. I agree, the quality is amazing. I have long arms, and the sleeves are a bit long for me too. I'll probably be lazy and just do the old turn-back cuff trick.
> 
> But, if you want to have them shortened and retain the trim, I would imagine that they could take the sleeve up from the shoulder.
> 
> Did ya take off that little silver partridge pin? LOL! I want an H. one to replace it.


 
Oh, taking up from the shoulder is a good idea! Oh, yes... I definitely took off the bird pin!


----------



## liness92

[/QUOTE]


Great looks everyone!  Allan, you looks so snuggled-up warm!

Van, great to see you again!!!


----------



## lovely64

^^^
He does, doesn´t he! He looks snuggle worthy (sp) IMO

*Kalli,* that is great new about the jacket. lily lily is such an enabler, lol!

You all look lovely, *VanM*, nice to see you back posting, and with your gorgy JPG too!


----------



## liness92

Me today wearing a five-year old Episode turtle neck, black wool A-line skirt (DVF, few years old), pre-loved LP cashmere shawl, Avon necklace for $10 (have to sometimes buy things through the lady at work) and my amythyst 'gator CDC with PHW.


----------



## Ninja Sue

Wow, *liness92*, you look amazing!


----------



## lovely64

*liness*...I always like your pictures, you look great! I love your wall paper too, very nice!


----------



## maryg1

liness92 said:


> Me today wearing a five-year old Episode turtle neck, black wool A-line skirt (DVF, few years old), pre-loved LP cashmere shawl, Avon necklace for $10 (have to sometimes buy things through the lady at work) and my amythyst 'gator CDC with PHW.



You look amazing! I love your hair too...and is it your doggy at the right bottom of the picture?


----------



## purseinsanity

*liness*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## lilyhermes

purseinsanity said:


> *liness*, you look gorgeous!


 
I agree with all the ladies, *liness*, you really do look very fasionable and chic.  And that $10 necklace?  Fabulous.


----------



## shelbygirl

*Liness*, you look fantastic! Tell me, is that a cocker spaniel baby I see in the corner of your photo??


----------



## Sammyjoe

I echo the others you look fantastic *liness *Your necklace is fab!!
I know what you mean about the Avon, you did very well, I have far too much Skin So Soft


----------



## liness92

Thank you for the compliments *Ninja Sue, Lovely64, Maryg1, Purseinsanity, lilyherms, Shelbygirl & Sammjoe*!

Yes, that is my eight-month old puppy, or should I say "counter surfer". * Shelbygirl*, she's an English Springer Spaniel


----------



## shelbygirl

Ah, she's a springer spaniel. I'm sure she's adorable, even with her counter surfing  I just love spaniels, I have a black cocker named.....Shelby!


----------



## Mree43

*Liness-*tres chic.


----------



## maryg1

I wanted to post an outfit of mine I really love but I'm still in my pijama (spelling???) and won't go out today because of a bad cold I got...I don't want it to develop into a flu.
Pls. make my day and post your Saturday outfits!!!!


----------



## robee

your necklace is TDF, simple elegant and gorgeous



liness92 said:


> Me today wearing a five-year old Episode turtle neck, black wool A-line skirt (DVF, few years old), pre-loved LP cashmere shawl, Avon necklace for $10 (have to sometimes buy things through the lady at work) and my amythyst 'gator CDC with PHW.


----------



## loves

*lovely64, allanrvg * 

*liness92* you look lovely! your dog's so cute, he/she doesn't seem too keen on the photo op though lol


----------



## Bag-terfly

WoW, everyone looks fabulous!!!!  Here's my contribution for today....

Besides the H stuff on me and CL booties, my cheap outfit cost less than $10.
(Charlotte Russe jeans $5 and top $3)
H Cheval de Caractere scarf, Ms Black Beauty 30 cm w/GHW, and H belt w/GHW
Christian Louboutin Cajole booties


----------



## purseinsanity

^$10?????!!!!    What a bargain shopper!  And you still look gorgeous!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Thanks, *Purseinsanity*.  You're so sweet!!  

Here's another cheap outfit.... Sweater dress from Kohl's for $7 and tights from BEBE for $5.  With the exception of my CL booties and Ms Rouge-G.


----------



## lady_H

irishlass1029 said:


> LGA82 - Gorgeous!


 
OMG~!!
*LGA*, You just look amazing. love the combination of your hair color and scarf. so great~!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*liness92* - Gorgeous LP cashmere shawl and it is pre-loved !!!  Great ensemble.  I love English Springer Spaniel 		, too .  Hope to see he/she models for H soon !






[/QUOTE]


----------



## fashionistaO

*liness92* .. the amyth CDC is TDF
*LGA* - DIVINE - what is the name of your scarf?!?
*Bag-terfly: *what? $10, $7 .. that change for coffee^^ you go girl!

*MARYG1:  GET WELL SOON *


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bag-terfly*, I am amazed!  Proof positive that you don't have to put yourself in debt to look good!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bag-terfly said:


> Thanks, *Purseinsanity*. You're so sweet!!
> 
> Here's another cheap outfit.... Sweater dress from Kohl's for $7 and tights from BEBE for $5. With the exception of my CL booties and Ms Rouge-G.


 
*Bag-terfly - *You look georgous with Ms. Rouge B and the black dress. Thanks for the pics since it gives me a good idea in terms of proportion with the the bag.  And how do you nice outfits like this for so cheap ? Jeans at $5 ?? You're a smart shopper.

Lovely Saturday outfit.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

liness92 said:


> Me today wearing a five-year old Episode turtle neck, black wool A-line skirt (DVF, few years old), pre-loved LP cashmere shawl, Avon necklace for $10 (have to sometimes buy things through the lady at work) and my amythyst 'gator CDC with PHW.


 
liness92: That's a georgous picture. I always love black dress on opaque tights with a shawl on top.  You modeled it really well and the CDC added a bit more hip to the overall look.

Love it !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

maryg1 said:


> I wanted to post an outfit of mine I really love but I'm still in my pijama (spelling???) and won't go out today because of a bad cold I got...I don't want it to develop into a flu.
> Pls. make my day and post your Saturday outfits!!!!


 
*maryg1: *Wishing you a speedy recovery and looking forward to seeing your H it up outfit !!!


----------



## latte&me

Love how's everyone is so creative about their everyday outfit, keep it up!

Accessories: (L) Hermes CDC (R) leather straps and bracelet from local flea market
blouse: MNG bought more than 3 years ago
vest: from local Vinnies charity/second hand shop
scarf: a skirt bought from India abt 5 years ago, folded and twisted to become my scarf
jeans short: unknown brand bought since I was in uni
handbag: Chanel


----------



## purseinsanity

^Great look!  I can't believe that scarf is really a skirt...how creative!


----------



## UFC

*liness92*: you look so elegant. Loving the gator CDC!


----------



## UFC

*latte&me*: you have a great talent for mixing and matching and who would have thought to twist a skirt into a scarf? I see a career in fashion design on your horizon???


----------



## maryg1

Bag-terfly said:


> WoW, everyone looks fabulous!!!!  Here's my contribution for today....
> 
> Besides the H stuff on me and CL booties, my cheap outfit cost less than $10.
> (Charlotte Russe jeans $5 and top $3)
> H Cheval de Caractere scarf, Ms Black Beauty 30 cm w/GHW, and H belt w/GHW
> Christian Louboutin Cajole booties



8$ outfit??? I really must begin to shop better than I've ever done! And now I want an H belt too


----------



## maryg1

Bag-terfly said:


> Thanks, *Purseinsanity*.  You're so sweet!!
> 
> Here's another cheap outfit.... Sweater dress from Kohl's for $7 and tights from BEBE for $5.  With the exception of my CL booties and Ms Rouge-G.



Another great outfit! Bag-terfly, we really must meet and you have to teach me how to shop! As usual I'll bring Italian cookies to thank you!


----------



## maryg1

chkpfbeliever said:


> *maryg1: *Wishing you a speedy recovery and looking forward to seeing your H it up outfit !!!



thank you! my cold developed in a cough, but today it's sunny outside and I want to go out!


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> Love how's everyone is so creative about their everyday outfit, keep it up!
> 
> Accessories: (L) Hermes CDC (R) leather straps and bracelet from local flea market
> blouse: MNG bought more than 3 years ago
> vest: from local Vinnies charity/second hand shop
> scarf: a skirt bought from India abt 5 years ago, folded and twisted to become my scarf
> jeans short: unknown brand bought since I was in uni
> handbag: Chanel


very creative! congrats!


----------



## Scarf Addict

Here's my alternative to H scarf rings - just an ordinary sterling silver finger ring in a suitable size QVC £20, with my favourite pink cashmere sweater I got in the sale at Bloomingdales in New York a while ago $50. Scarf is La Femme aux Semmelles de Vent.


----------



## Hermeneutics

Scarf Addict said:


> Here's my alternative to H scarf rings - just an ordinary sterling silver finger ring in a suitable size QVC £20, with my favourite pink cashmere sweater I got in the sale at Bloomingdales in New York a while ago $50. Scarf is La Femme aux Semmelles de Vent.



I've been using a carved mother of pearl belt buckle as a scarf ring- but I like your idea of the wide finger ring in ss better- it looks great!


----------



## 880

Bag-terfly said:


> WoW, everyone looks fabulous!!!!  Here's my contribution for today....
> 
> Besides the H stuff on me and CL booties, my cheap outfit cost less than $10.
> (Charlotte Russe jeans $5 and top $3)
> H Cheval de Caractere scarf, Ms Black Beauty 30 cm w/GHW, and H belt w/GHW
> Christian Louboutin Cajole booties
> ]



Love this Bag-terfly!


----------



## Scarf Addict

Hermeneutics said:


> I've been using a carved mother of pearl belt buckle as a scarf ring- but I like your idea of the wide finger ring in ss better- it looks great!


 
Thanks!  And isn't it amazing *Hermeneutics* what works when you look around at other things - I bet your buckle looks great too! Note to self - go to button/ribbon shop in market to look for buckles


----------



## purseinsanity

Scarf Addict said:


> Here's my alternative to H scarf rings - just an ordinary sterling silver finger ring in a suitable size QVC £20, with my favourite pink cashmere sweater I got in the sale at Bloomingdales in New York a while ago $50. Scarf is La Femme aux Semmelles de Vent.


 
Absolutely gorgeous!  I really need to learn how to tie scarves...they add so much to an outfit.


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Liness*, You look fabulous!!  Love the CDC!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Allanrvj*, you look so cute in this picture!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

SuiteSixteen said:


> I love everybody's styles mixing with inexpensive clothes, but definitely not _cheap_ !!!
> 
> Here are some old pics of me in my usual plain black work clothes:
> 
> My favourite black blouse from agnes b which is at least 5 yrs old and my black trousers from Limited Collection by Marks & Spencer, also from a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbed cardigan and trousers from agnes b with H belt and twilly.
> Black tee from Marks & Spencer.


 
*SuiteSixteen*, you look gorgeous!!  Lovely green H belt and love how you tie that beautiful scarf, too.


----------



## Sammyjoe

*SuiteSixteen *I love your green belt, I have never seen green belt in a H store before, I have seen Curry and Brown togo which was a surprise, I will look out for Green now!!Lol!


----------



## valencia

Boy, this thread moves fast and it's such an inspiration.  Everyone looks great!!

*maryg1* - Hope a little fresh air and sun cures your cough.


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Purseinsanity* - Thank-you!  Bargains on clothes = more $$ towards H for me.  

*FashionistaO* - I should really look at it as 'change for coffee' and cut down on coffee 

*Chkpfbeliever* - Thanks! I love hunting for bargains so more $$ for H, hehe.  Ms Rouge-G actually looks larger in this picture than IRL, maybe bc it's against the black sweater dress.  

*Maryg* - I'll take Italian cookies any day and I love shopping for bargains, so that's a win win for me.  BTW, I do love my H belt!  It really adds a nice polishing touch to any outfit IMO.  Thanks!  Maryg, Get well soon!!  I just got better from a bad cold/flu, but get lots of rest, so you'll feel better soon.

*880* - Thank-you!!  You're so sweet!


Here's what I'm wearing this Sunday afternoon.... A&F jeans $20 and top $10.  (BTW, A&F was my favorite brand from those uni days.)  Also had on Luciano Padovan pumps, Prada sunnies, and Ms Rouge-G.


----------



## maryg1

Hermeneutics said:


> I've been using a carved mother of pearl belt buckle as a scarf ring- but I like your idea of the wide finger ring in ss better- it looks great!


*Hermeneutics*, a picture of the buckle as scarf ring would be great!


----------



## maryg1

*Valencia* & *Bagterfly*: thank you, I'm better now
*scarf-addic*t: great idea! I wish I was so genious


----------



## maryg1

Here it's me today - Levi's jeans 20 euro, Zara cardigan 12 euro, old shirt (maybe bought when still there was Italin lira) and Musique des Spheres


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bag-terfly*, you nail it every time!  And you're absolutely right...saving on clothes leads to more H!!  Great accessories can make such a huge difference.


----------



## purseinsanity

*maryg1*!  You look wonderful and thank you so much for starting this thread!


----------



## fashionistaO

Bfly: 
allan: like the way the scarf is incorporated


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Maryg*, you look chic!!  Glad to hear that you're feeling much better!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Wow! I just want to say how gorgeous everyone is here! This is such a fun and smart thread! I am also a bargain hunter when it comes to clothes too (partly because my dog will start &#8220;pawing&#8221; all over me when I come home from work!) and would only spend big bucks on cashmere and good workhorse leather shoes. 

No H-bag on me today due to wet weather. When the weather clears up I will make a contribution!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I love this thread!!  *EVERYONE* looks fabulous!!


----------



## Laney2

I am so happy I found this fantastically fun thread!  Everyone looks wonderful!  I have to admit I am with the majority and love Peppers vintage cape, as well as the Kelly bag she is holding in the picture!  My style, (if I can even call it a style), is super causal, but if diamonds go with everything why not Hermes?


----------



## 1hautemama

Great style!!  Not too "structured" or too thought out, just laid back and cool.
Love it!



latte&me said:


> Love how's everyone is so creative about their everyday outfit, keep it up!
> 
> Accessories: (L) Hermes CDC (R) leather straps and bracelet from local flea market
> blouse: MNG bought more than 3 years ago
> vest: from local Vinnies charity/second hand shop
> scarf: a skirt bought from India abt 5 years ago, folded and twisted to become my scarf
> jeans short: unknown brand bought since I was in uni
> handbag: Chanel


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Bag-terfly* - *lovely.  *







[/QUOTE]


----------



## periogirl28

Allan you look toasty, glad to see you are keeping warm in style!!


----------



## latte&me

I can see why this thread is so popular-- everyone is being so creative and supportive! love it!

Today's outfits:
Trench coat/jacket: From vintage shop
Brown oversize Tee with button: From Top shop
Jean short: From Esprit, 4 years ago
Shoes: Chanel (this pair of flats has been wore more than 100 times since this year)
cotton leggings




Accessories:
Necklace: Hermes silk clou de selle twilly (bright pink but colour here appear to be a lot dull) Original color refer to pic 1 & 3)
Bracelet: Hermes CDC + leather straps from the local flea market
Bag: Chanel
Brooch: Chanel


----------



## Mree43

*Bag-terfly*-beautiful.
*Latte&Me*-great outfits.
*Scarf Addict*-gorgeous! Great idea.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Latte*, very, very stylish!


----------



## UFC

*bag-terfly*: you carry your red birkin so well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryg1

*Latte*, I love your trench!
thank you everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## amanda2187

I love this thread!  It just grows so fast - I must check in more often!

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Everybody looks so great, I can't believe these are bargain outfits!


----------



## fashionistaO

it's amazing how expensive everyone looks!


----------



## irishlass1029

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love this thread!! *EVERYONE* looks fabulous!!


 
I totally agree!  Those celebs got nuthin on the H group!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Scarf Addict said:


> Here's my alternative to H scarf rings - just an ordinary sterling silver finger ring in a suitable size QVC £20, with my favourite pink cashmere sweater I got in the sale at Bloomingdales in New York a while ago $50. Scarf is La Femme aux Semmelles de Vent.


 
*Scarf Addict: *It doesn't matter the value as long as it works. My friends loves to shop at QVC and she gets great bargains.  Got to love your scarf collection. This La Feem aux Semmelles de Vent is so appropiate for the Fall.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bag-terfly said:


> *Purseinsanity* - Thank-you! Bargains on clothes = more $$ towards H for me.
> 
> *FashionistaO* - I should really look at it as 'change for coffee' and cut down on coffee
> 
> *Chkpfbeliever* - Thanks! I love hunting for bargains so more $$ for H, hehe. Ms Rouge-G actually looks larger in this picture than IRL, maybe bc it's against the black sweater dress.
> 
> *Maryg* - I'll take Italian cookies any day and I love shopping for bargains, so that's a win win for me. BTW, I do love my H belt! It really adds a nice polishing touch to any outfit IMO. Thanks! Maryg, Get well soon!! I just got better from a bad cold/flu, but get lots of rest, so you'll feel better soon.
> 
> *880* - Thank-you!! You're so sweet!
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing this Sunday afternoon.... A&F jeans $20 and top $10. (BTW, A&F was my favorite brand from those uni days.) Also had on Luciano Padovan pumps, Prada sunnies, and Ms Rouge-G.


 
*Bag-terfly: *Can I shop with you ?? You are such a smart shopper.  I've a pair of silver Luciano Padovan pumps with rhinestone that I got at 40% off and I'm loving it.  They make great shoes.  Wish I'm in your part of the world.  I need some sun here in Seattle.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

latte&me said:


> I can see why this thread is so popular-- everyone is being so creative and supportive! love it!
> 
> Today's outfits:
> Trench coat/jacket: From vintage shop
> Brown oversize Tee with button: From Top shop
> Jean short: From Esprit, 4 years ago
> Shoes: Chanel (this pair of flats has been wore more than 100 times since this year)
> cotton leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories:
> Necklace: Hermes silk clou de selle twilly (bright pink but colour here appear to be a lot dull) Original color refer to pic 1 & 3)
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC + leather straps from the local flea market
> Bag: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel


 
*latte&me: *These are cool outfits that you put together.  Looks so chic !!


----------



## ardneish

This is a great thread you all look super amazing
!


----------



## Hermeneutics

maryg1 said:


> *Hermeneutics*, a picture of the buckle as scarf ring would be great!



here you go- buckle alone, with scarf tucked in, and with scarf poofed out...


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Julide

Holy cows!!!You ladies and gents are a talented bunch!Please keep these amazing outfits coming!!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

latte&me said:


> I can see why this thread is so popular-- everyone is being *so creative and supportive!* love it!



*latte&me* Just came back to get some inspiration for today's outfit (still in bathrobe) and saw your action pics the first time.
Lady you have it. I wish I had the legs for the jeans-shorts outfit. And the idea with the skirt - fab.


----------



## UFC

latte&me: :coolpics:


----------



## DaisyMac

Love this thread!! You all look fabulous!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Thanks to everyone for sharing!!  Love all the inspirations!!  Everyone looks fabulous!!

Thanks for all the lovely comments!!  

*Purseinsanity* -- Thanks!  We'll do whatever it takes for more H, hehe. 

*Fashionista* -- Thank-you!

*Annelovepuggy* -- You're very sweet!  Thanks!

*Mree* -- Thanks for the nice compliment!

*UFC*-- Ms Rouge-G is my new love for sure.  Yours w/GHW is stunning!!  

*Chkpbeliever *-- Thanks for your very sweet comment!  I would love to go shoppig with ya.    Luciano Padovan pumps are unbelievably comfortable.  I had a great haul of CL pumps & booties for a great deal and got this pair of LP for just $150.


----------



## beth001

*Latte*, I love your look, a-latte!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Great looks, everyone!


----------



## lovely64

I am so far behind on this thread! Darn time difference! Keep the inspiration flowing, great pics everyone!


----------



## maryg1

Hermeneutics said:


> here you go- buckle alone, with scarf tucked in, and with scarf poofed out...
> View attachment 920595
> 
> 
> View attachment 920596
> 
> 
> View attachment 920597



Thanks for sharing Hermeneutics, you'd never tell it's an old buckle!


----------



## lilyhermes

Hermeneutics said:


> here you go- buckle alone, with scarf tucked in, and with scarf poofed out...
> View attachment 920595
> 
> 
> View attachment 920596
> 
> 
> View attachment 920597


 
I love it, *Hermeneutics,* what a great idea.  It produces a prettier knot than most of the H. scarf rings.  You are a genius!


----------



## maryg1

lovely64 said:


> I am so far behind on this thread! Darn time difference! Keep the inspiration flowing, great pics everyone!


we European girls are doing our job too!


----------



## allanrvj

this thread is so fast!

I can't keep up!       

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

great looks everyone!


----------



## bonny_montana

This thread totally ROCKS. You all look so good!!!


----------



## Hermeneutics

lilyhermes

maryg1

Thank you both for the sweet compliments! I'm new here and am amazed at the wealth of information and ideas I've gleaned- so it's nice to be able to contribute- this is my favorite thread so far by far!


----------



## shelbygirl

Ladies, I only wish I could keep up on this thread, because everyone looks wonderful. I contributed with a black cashmere cardigan from Costco and an Eddie Bauer tee shirt with my Napoleon scarf today, but am the last person on the planet who does not own a digital camera to take a picture 

*Bagterfly*, your RG birkin is just so lovely, I smile everytime I see it. I covet it, too, but I first, I smile


----------



## Bag-terfly

*Hermeneutics*,  WoW, it's lovely!! Love the clw on the scarf, too.  Welcome to tPF!!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for starting this thread. This is my new favourite thread now!

*LGA*, you're my '*ABL*' on tpf!! Love how you put your outfit together! And your place is so well-decorated too.


----------



## Queenie

I spent the past hour going through this thread and I must say I really enjoyed seeing everyone's outfits!

Here're my contributions:

In my Zara top bought during a sale





In my Victoria's Secret top bought couple of years back


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Queenie* I love the Zara top in the first photo - I'm a bit of an Animal Print lover myself and is that a 'Birthday Cake' infront of you?  How cute!


----------



## nyyparis

good, blend cheap clothing into expensive bag is an art


Queenie said:


> I spent the past hour going through this thread and I must say I really enjoyed seeing everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here're my contributions:
> 
> In my Zara top bought during a sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Victoria's Secret top bought couple of years back


----------



## Queenie

Thank you, *Ali-bagpuss *& *nyyparis*! 

*Ali-bagpuss*, yes it is. My gfs celebrated my birthday for me a while ago.


----------



## lovely64

Queenie said:


> I spent the past hour going through this thread and I must say I really enjoyed seeing everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here're my contributions:
> 
> In my Zara top bought during a sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Victoria's Secret top bought couple of years back


 You look great *Queenie*!

I cannot keep up, lol!


----------



## lovely64

maryg1 said:


> we European girls are doing our job too!


 Yes you are, and you all look smashing! Thanks again *maryg1* for starting this absolutely terrific thread!

*Latte*...you look great! I love the Victoria building in Sydney!

*Bagterfly*....great outfit!


----------



## lovely64

maryg1 said:


> Here it's me today - Levi's jeans 20 euro, Zara cardigan 12 euro, old shirt (maybe bought when still there was Italin lira) and Musique des Spheres


 You look lovely *maryg1*


----------



## Mree43

Love this thread. Everyone looks so lovely.


----------



## pug*shoes

Everyone looks amazing! Love this thread! 

Queenie, had to pop in, love your looks! Love the restuarant you are at too, we had lived at that hotel whenever we were based over there. LOL, SO saw the picture and was like, "hey! that's xxx!". He was all excited he recognized something on TPF


----------



## lovely64

*Queenie*...I think I love your watch, lol! I cannot see it that clearly but it looks gorgoeus!


----------



## irishlass1029

pug*shoes said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Love this thread!
> 
> Queenie, had to pop in, love your looks! Love the restuarant you are at too, we had lived at that hotel whenever we were based over there. LOL, SO saw the picture and was like, "hey! that's xxx!". He was all excited he recognized something on TPF


 
That's great Pugsy!  Just wait until he starts recognizing bags and H colors and leathers and such.  LOL!


----------



## pug*shoes

irishlass1029 said:


> That's great Pugsy! Just wait until he starts recognizing bags and H colors and leathers and such. LOL!


 
I think he does but isn't admitting it


----------



## lilyhermes

Queenie said:


> I spent the past hour going through this thread and I must say I really enjoyed seeing everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here're my contributions:
> 
> In my Zara top bought during a sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Victoria's Secret top bought couple of years back


 
Beautiful, *queenie*, and you manage to make inexpensive look expensive.  What a gift!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Queenie*, you look beautiful!


----------



## Diva999

This thread is moving with great pictures!!


----------



## maryg1

Hermeneutics said:


> lilyhermes
> 
> maryg1
> 
> Thank you both for the sweet compliments! I'm new here and am amazed at the wealth of information and ideas I've gleaned- so it's nice to be able to contribute- this is my favorite thread so far by far!


Welcome! You soon will learn that the PF is addictive


----------



## maryg1

Queenie said:


> I spent the past hour going through this thread and I must say I really enjoyed seeing everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here're my contributions:
> 
> In my Zara top bought during a sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Victoria's Secret top bought couple of years back


Queenie you look so chic!


----------



## maryg1

lovely64 said:


> You look lovely *maryg1*



thank you


----------



## Scarf Addict

Thanks everyone who liked my scarf ring!

*Hermeneutics* this looks fabulous and soooo easy to do with your buckle


----------



## crochetbella

Gorgeous pics everyone!!! 

Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
Sweater: Banana Republic
Tshirt: Old Navy
Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)


----------



## Bijouxlady

crochetbella said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone!!!
> 
> Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Tshirt: Old Navy
> Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)


You look lovely and i especially love your hair!


----------



## Haniel

Rose said:


> Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )


 
Wow! Great! I love it!


----------



## Haniel

Everyone looks so AMAZING! Wow!


----------



## crochetbella

Bijouxlady said:


> You look lovely and i especially love your hair!



Thank you Bijoux!


----------



## gracekelly

Rose I was admiring your little jacket on another thread.  So fashion forward! Love it!


----------



## Katel

Vanmiracle said:


> This thread is amazing.
> *Thank you* so much for such a 'real-life'-idea, *maryg1*.
> It seemed I lost connection to tPF, but I think I found a new home. Looking so much forward posting here and getting inspired by all the wonderful contributions. *Ladies, I love all your outfits.* *That's life how you see it on the streets. *


 

yay van! I know *exactly* what you mean...

just found this thread and am LOVING everyone's look - the creative real  deal - true inspiration!     (gonna post some pics soon)


----------



## bagpunk

top shop = $20
levi's = $95
converse = $35 (out of frame)


----------



## Vanmiracle

Katel said:


> yay van! I know *exactly* what you mean..... - *the creative real  deal* - true inspiration!..



just inhaling some of that creative ideas on the streets of BERLIN. pic on weekend


----------



## nyyparis

excellet thread


----------



## licencetocook

Love this thread *Maryg*. I have 30+pages to read through, but *everyone looks fabulous*.


​


----------



## peppers90

Here are some more contributions! ENJOY

Forever 21 top
H&M pants
Aldo purple suede boots (got them yesterday on sale!)







Target sweater
Marshall's chain belt
UO jeans
Vintage Frye campus boots from eBay


----------



## Marni

wow, this is such a fun and inspirational thread, you rock, ladies!


----------



## lilyhermes

crochetbella said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone!!!
> 
> Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Tshirt: Old Navy
> Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)


 
Beautiful, *bella*, and there's that gorgeous hair again (I am slightly obsessed with bella's wonderful hair style!)


----------



## lilyhermes

peppers90 said:


> Here are some more contributions! ENJOY
> 
> Forever 21 top
> H&M pants
> Aldo purple suede boots (got them yesterday on sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target sweater
> Marshall's chain belt
> UO jeans
> Vintage Frye campus boots from eBay


 
*Peppers*, looking great as always!


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> just inhaling some of that creative ideas on the streets of BERLIN. pic on weekend


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## maryg1

crochetbella said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone!!!
> 
> Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Tshirt: Old Navy
> Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)



A necklace out of a buckle, great idea!


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> Here are some more contributions! ENJOY
> 
> Forever 21 top
> H&M pants
> Aldo purple suede boots (got them yesterday on sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target sweater
> Marshall's chain belt
> UO jeans
> Vintage Frye campus boots from eBay



Peppers, you know your outfits are just TDF, love them


----------



## maryg1

I'm back from a 2 hours shopping session at Zara...I think I'll have some more outfits to post soon


----------



## lilyhermes

^^^Oh, goody, *mary*!  We're waiting . . .


----------



## mishkaluv

I just started reading this thread and all I can say is WOW!!!  You all look fabulous in your inexpensive but certainly not cheap outfits.


----------



## maryg1

lilyhermes said:


> ^^^Oh, goody, *mary*!  We're waiting . . .



I got a jacket, sort of military/marine style, I DIDN't need...


----------



## purseinsanity

crochetbella said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone!!!
> 
> Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Tshirt: Old Navy
> Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)


 

Lovely!!


----------



## purseinsanity

crochetbella said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone!!!
> 
> Here's me today trying CB's scarf ring on a cord look.
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Tshirt: Old Navy
> Necklace: H scarf ring with a cord necklace from Beverly's Crafts (99cents)


sorry!  Double post!


----------



## purseinsanity

bagpunk said:


> top shop = $20
> levi's = $95
> converse = $35 (out of frame)


 

Such beautiful colors!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Peppers*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## robee

levis white shirt and levis jeans
Constance w matching belt, brazil 90cm carre, with hook scarf ring

Thanks for letting me share 

*Long Strap*






*Double Strap*


----------



## Queenie

Thank you everyone.  You gals make all these sharing a wonderful thing.

*crochetbella, bagpunk, pepper, robee* -> what great style you all have!

*Kat*, thank you sweetie!! It was a present from SO many many years ago when we went to La Van land for honeymoon.

*Robee*, how nice of your company to dress down on Fridays. *Envious*


----------



## Queenie

maryg1 said:


> I'm back from a 2 hours shopping session at Zara...I think I'll have some more outfits to post soon


*maryg1*, your post makes me wanna fly down to Zara NOW!!


----------



## fashionistaO

_*.. divas *_


----------



## Queenie

pug*shoes said:


> Queenie, had to pop in, love your looks! Love the restuarant you are at too, we had lived at that hotel whenever we were based over there. LOL, SO saw the picture and was like, "hey! that's xxx!". He was all excited he recognized something on TPF


Oops, I almost missed this post! pug*shoes, did you enjoy your stay in this hotel? Your SO is a doll. 

When you're here next time, do buzz us for a meet up.


----------



## robee

thanks *queenie*, love casual fridays


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you all so much! 

Love everyone's outfits!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*robee*, I love those outfits!


----------



## robee

*purseinsanity *- thanks dear


----------



## lilyhermes

maryg1 said:


> I got a jacket, sort of military/marine style, I DIDN't need...


 
It sounds wonderful, *mary*, and, of course, YOU NEED IT!


----------



## mkl_collection

*latte&me*, great style

*Bag-terfly* , you look so relaxed and lovely

*Hermesneutic*, what a great idea! 

*Queenie*, love both tops. You look so cute in first picture. 

*crochetbella*, you look lovely

*rose*, love your jacket

*bagpunk*, great casual look. 

*pepper*,  you look so stunning in both outfits. Absolutely fabulous!!!

*robee*, you should take that gorgeous baby out often. You look great either wear it with long strap or short strap.


----------



## bagmad73

*robee* -  you look awesome with your constance

*Queenie* - great to see you posting again. As always, you look fabulous!!!

I love this thread - you ladies make everything you wear look good!


----------



## pug*shoes

Queenie said:


> Oops, I almost missed this post! pug*shoes, did you enjoy your stay in this hotel? Your SO is a doll.
> 
> When you're here next time, do buzz us for a meet up.



Loved it, thank you for asking!  

LOL, I keep pestering him when they'll send him back, I hope we get to come over soon! He loves it there, he always had such a wonderful time.


----------



## kuso

bagpunk -- nice scarf and outfit!


----------



## valencia

Finally caught up.  Everyone looks great!!


----------



## maryg1

*robee*, I'm not a lover of Costance but it looks lovely with jeans and shirt. I see it more a casual bag now!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

misssA said:


> great thread *maryg1*!!
> 
> Here are my first action pics.
> 
> Uniqlo dress with twillys as a belt and on my Kelly handle and a horn necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in Hyde Park on the same day with a Zara cardigan.


 
Been off for a while, so have missed masses, and have only got throught to page one and had to stop to say:

firstly, congrats on a great thread! (had to admit when I saw the title thought I'd been papped and was the inspiration behind it, as I didn't quite fit the bill to make it to the Wildlife sighting thread! )

And congrats to *Misss A*, if this is a new acquisition, I love it!  Is it a 32 or 35 - either way she's a beauty!

Back to seeing more of you inspirational ladies!  PS did anyone manage to score one of the Jil Sander collection from uniglo?


----------



## misssA

Hello *Roo Cambonne*. This is a great thread isn't it? I love it.. so many great inspirations!! Thanks for your compliments! Ms Kelly is a 32.


----------



## ClassicTwist

*robee,* great to see your Constance!


----------



## robee

Thanks for liking ms c, she will definitely get more attention in fut


----------



## licencetocook

valencia said:


> Finally caught up.  Everyone looks great!!



I am only half way through, but everyone does look fantastic!!!
:coolpics:

*Lovely thread Maryg1*​


----------



## peppers90

*robee*  I like your "casual" constance!!  Never thought it would look so good with jeans~


----------



## glossie

peppers90 - haven't seen you in a long while (i've been off this site in reality) and you still look as stunning as ever. your lil cutie pie has grown and is already a mini fashionista!


----------



## sacsubi

bagmad73 said:


> *robee* -  you look awesome with your constance
> 
> *Queenie* - great to see you posting again. As always, you look fabulous!!!
> 
> I love this thread - you ladies make everything you wear look good!



firstly, congrats on a great thread! (had to admit when I saw the title thought I'd been papped and was the inspiration behind it, as I didn't quite fit the bill to make it to the Wildlife sighting thread!
__________________
Assurance retraite vie complementaire fr | Vie assurance retraite complementaire fr


----------



## dreamdoll

I cannot keep up! Popping in here to say everyone looks amazing!!
I love this thread too


----------



## maryg1

my contribution for today

Zara dress (one of my last week purchase) around 25 euro
Latitude Femme boots 89 euro on sale
vintage costume jewelry bracelet (dad's gift to mum - about 40 years ago!)
hermes Hommage à Mozart scarf

on the background: usual things I still have to iron...


----------



## misssA

looking good *maryg1*! i love that dress of yours!!


----------



## maryg1

thank you *MisssA*, I was amazed to read the material tag: 50% wool, 20% mohair and 30% another non-natural fabric (polyester???). It's hard to find clothes that have a good amount of natural fabric, even expensive clothes haven't.


----------



## Stephy

i love the bracelet maryg1!!! very niceeeee


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg*, you look great!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

maryg1 said:


> my contribution for today
> 
> Zara dress (one of my last week purchase) around 25 euro
> Latitude Femme boots 89 euro on sale
> vintage costume jewelry bracelet (dad's gift to mum - about 40 years ago!)
> hermes Hommage à Mozart scarf
> 
> on the background: usual things I still have to iron...


 
*Mary: *Love you etoupe color dress. Goes so well with the H orange scarf.


----------



## peppers90

*maryg*  I just love sweater dresses! Nice Zara dress and esp like those bell sleeves...  Those dresses look so good with tall boots


----------



## peppers90

Here I am headed to work this morning in ALL BROWN!  Maybe too much brown, but oh well...tis the season~~ It was pitch dark when I got home at 6pm...AHHHHH!  Spring can't come soon enough 

Old Navy sweater/coat
Charlotte Russe riding pants
Steve Madden boots and leg warmers
BJ Kelly


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! I love your outfit! And with your BJ too 



peppers90 said:


> Here I am headed to work this morning in ALL BROWN!  Maybe too much brown, but oh well...tis the season~~ It was pitch dark when I got home at 6pm...AHHHHH!  Spring can't come soon enough
> 
> Old Navy sweater/coat
> Charlotte Russe riding pants
> Steve Madden boots and leg warmers
> BJ Kelly


----------



## Julide

*Maryg1 & Peppers* I love your looks!! The zara dress! Amazing! I love your BJ kelly and the canvas strap!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*maryg*, you look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers*, you're killing me with that BJ Kelly!  TDF!!!  And your DD...no words to describe how deliciously cute she is!


----------



## sacsubi

sacsubi said:


> firstly, congrats on a great thread! (had to admit when I saw the title thought I'd been papped and was the inspiration behind it, as I didn't quite fit the bill to make it to the Wildlife sighting thread!
> __________________
> Comparatif mutuelle sante complémentaire | Deviscomplémentaire comparatif mutuelle sante


----------



## Mree43

*Maryg1*-fantastic!
*Peppers-*lovely outfit! love all the brown. BJ really pops out against brown.


----------



## Diva999

peppers90 said:


> Here I am headed to work this morning in ALL BROWN! Maybe too much brown, but oh well...tis the season~~ It was pitch dark when I got home at 6pm...AHHHHH! Spring can't come soon enough
> 
> Old Navy sweater/coat
> Charlotte Russe riding pants
> Steve Madden boots and leg warmers
> BJ Kelly


 
Pepper-I love this!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution with Ms Marwari black canvas PM

Dress: H&M
Jacket: Zara
Shoes: Nine West


----------



## peppers90

*dreamdoll* Looking very classy today!  YUM~ Zara jacket~ and I like the detailing of your shoes....


----------



## 880

Love everyone's pics! Here is my contribution. 

H& M dark denim leggings 24 usd
H & M sweater (I think its like a riff from Sonia Rykiel last winter) 34 usd
H & M scarf 12 usd
32 barenia HAC, theory shirt, tods flats



note: H & M leggings, JMO, are sized like wolford leggings - on the generous side. And loosen up quickly. 

here is a close up of the sweater and scarf


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> Here I am headed to work this morning in ALL BROWN!  Maybe too much brown, but oh well...tis the season~~ It was pitch dark when I got home at 6pm...AHHHHH!  Spring can't come soon enough
> 
> Old Navy sweater/coat
> Charlotte Russe riding pants
> Steve Madden boots and leg warmers
> BJ Kelly



your BJ Kelly really pops up!

ps: I'm already missing long sunny days...


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> Here's my little contribution with Ms Marwari black canvas PM
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Jacket: Zara
> Shoes: Nine West



very classy, as always. I really love your look


----------



## maryg1

880 said:


> Love everyone's pics! Here is my contribution.
> 
> H& M dark denim leggings 24 usd
> H & M sweater (I think its like a riff from Sonia Rykiel last winter) 34 usd
> H & M scarf 12 usd
> 32 barenia HAC, theory shirt, tods flats
> 
> note: H & M leggings, JMO, are sized like wolford leggings - on the generous side. And loosen up quickly.
> 
> here is a close up of the sweater and scarf


880, the H&M sweater has gorgeous details, love your whole look


----------



## maryg1

*Stephy, dreamdoll, chkpfbeliever, peppers90, Julide, purseinsanity, Mree43*, thank you all!


----------



## MaiTai

Love this thread!! Fabulous looks everyone, it is inspiring and fun to see how far a good eye and a bit of H can get us!!  Just caught up with the last few pages, *Queenie, maryg1, misssA, robee, bagpunk dreamdoll, peppers* and *880*, you all look like million dollar babes!!!

Starting with a few pics I've been posting over the past few months.

Top ~ 'Marks&Spencer' (ten years old)
Trousers ~ 'Kookai' 39.95 Euros




Top ~ from the local market, 15 Euros
White jeans ~ 'Somewhere', 39 Euros
Belt ~ 'Esprit' (five years old)




Dress ~ 'H&M' 29.95 Euros (must have been a sale price )




Top ~ 'Monsoon' 19.95 (In sale. Regular price 39.95 Euros, I think)
Trousers ~ Rene Darhy, 49.95 (sale price again)
Hat ~ can't remember.. had it for ages!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*maitai: * you are soo classic and chic!  love that first pic!  like a paparazzi shot of a celebrity caught shopping!


----------



## Diva999

dreamdoll,880,Maitai-WOW,WOW,WOW!!
Ladies this is a great thread!!


----------



## dreamdoll

What a great look!! 



880 said:


> Love everyone's pics! Here is my contribution.
> 
> H& M dark denim leggings 24 usd
> H & M sweater (I think its like a riff from Sonia Rykiel last winter) 34 usd
> H & M scarf 12 usd
> 32 barenia HAC, theory shirt, tods flats
> View attachment 927544
> 
> 
> note: H & M leggings, JMO, are sized like wolford leggings - on the generous side. And loosen up quickly.
> 
> here is a close up of the sweater and scarf


----------



## dreamdoll

*peppers90*, *maryg1*, *MaiTai*, thank you


----------



## dreamdoll

Yay! You're on this thread too! 
Absolutely LOVE all your outfits (and what amazing buys as well from some of my favourite places like H&M!!)!!  Really true how one doesn't need to have to spend tons on an outfit to look fabulous any day.



MaiTai said:


> Love this thread!! Fabulous looks everyone, it is inspiring and fun to see how far a good eye and a bit of H can get us!!  Just caught up with the last few pages, *Queenie, maryg1, misssA, robee, bagpunk dreamdoll, peppers* and *880*, you all look like million dollar babes!!!
> 
> Starting with a few pics I've been posting over the past few months.
> 
> Top ~ 'Marks&Spencer' (ten years old)
> Trousers ~ 'Kookai' 39.95 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ~ from the local market, 15 Euros
> White jeans ~ 'Somewhere', 39 Euros
> Belt ~ 'Esprit' (five years old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress ~ 'H&M' 29.95 Euros (must have been a sale price )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ~ 'Monsoon' 19.95 (In sale. Regular price 39.95 Euros, I think)
> Trousers ~ Rene Darhy, 49.95 (sale price again)
> Hat ~ can't remember.. had it for ages!


----------



## peppers90

*MaiTai* Love all your pics; esp the first one with the horn necklace!!  So chic 

*880*  Lookin' fab! Great sweater~~


----------



## nyyparis

good matching skills


MaiTai said:


> Love this thread!! Fabulous looks everyone, it is inspiring and fun to see how far a good eye and a bit of H can get us!!  Just caught up with the last few pages, *Queenie, maryg1, misssA, robee, bagpunk dreamdoll, peppers* and *880*, you all look like million dollar babes!!!
> 
> Starting with a few pics I've been posting over the past few months.
> 
> Top ~ 'Marks&Spencer' (ten years old)
> Trousers ~ 'Kookai' 39.95 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ~ from the local market, 15 Euros
> White jeans ~ 'Somewhere', 39 Euros
> Belt ~ 'Esprit' (five years old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress ~ 'H&M' 29.95 Euros (must have been a sale price )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ~ 'Monsoon' 19.95 (In sale. Regular price 39.95 Euros, I think)
> Trousers ~ Rene Darhy, 49.95 (sale price again)
> Hat ~ can't remember.. had it for ages!


----------



## nyyparis

looks like Lily Brass in gossip girl


----------



## suying

sorry, picture didn't turn out. Gotta work it out again


----------



## irishlass1029

Mai Tai!  Looking FABU as usual!  So chic.


----------



## irishlass1029

Forever 21 jeans $12.50
George (WalMart) sweater $7.98
Faubourg by Night 90 cm in black CW
(Twinkie Butt - free )


----------



## etoupebirkin

Need to catch up on this thread.

MaiTai and IL, you look great!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great casual look!!



irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans $12.50
> George (WalMart) sweater $7.98
> Faubourg by Night 90 cm in black CW
> (Twinkie Butt - free )


----------



## robee

everybody looks like a model from vogue magazine, it's not the price of the clothes you wear, it's the style you all have!


----------



## 880

MT, IL, you look fabulous! Robee, OT, but I love your boxes in boxes thread! It makes me smile to see all of them nestled inside the big orange box 

Maryg1, this is one of my favorite threads to look at for inspiration and to participate!


----------



## Julide

Ladies you all look amazing!!I am heading to the mall tomorrow, hopefully I can find a deal!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Here's my little contribution with Ms Marwari black canvas PM
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Jacket: Zara
> Shoes: Nine West


 

I love your whole look!


----------



## purseinsanity

*880*, you look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*MaiTai*:  proof that you don't need to spend a fortune to look like you did!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!



purseinsanity said:


> I love your whole look!


----------



## robee

880 said:


> Robee, OT, but I love your boxes in boxes thread! It makes me smile to see all of them nestled inside the big orange box


 

hahaahaha i need to make DH happy..
DH is a very neat person, i the other extreme 
happy DH means more orange boxes


----------



## Marni

Great looks everyone. 

Here is my contribution, when H&M meets Hermès.

blazer and pants: H&M
booties: zara
shirt: see by chloe
H scarf


----------



## suying

cardigan from MNG,
pants from flea market, 
white top $5? (can't remember)


----------



## etoupebirkin

I finally have a contribution (though not as inexpensive as many here):

Dolce&Gabbana Dress ($239 including shipping, ebay. Reduced from about $1,500)
Jacket, Made by my Grandfather (He was a custom tailor) for my Mom, (circa 1960)
Barry Kieselstein Cord alligator belt and butterfly and sun buckles $500 total (circa 2001) from ebay.

Hermes--Semelles shawl, CDC bracelet, "L" Boots, Bricque 30cm birkin too.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Marni*, that's a great outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

*etoupebirkin*, you look very stylish!  Love the whole look, but how cool is the jacket??!! Made by your grandfather!  That's amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

*suying*! Cheap chic personified!  You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*irishlass*, you look fabulous!


----------



## pug*shoes

Dreamdoll, love the looks you put together! Just stunning! 

Robee, I'm another fan of your "boxes" thread, I was smiling the whole time reading it 

MT, gorgeous as always, love seeing your pictures, even more in awe that they are such great "finds"!

IL, stunning as always  (OT, but love the cuff you're wearing. Too cute)

880, I bow down to your shopping skills... 

Everyone looks amazing! Thank you for sharing, this thread rocks!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you *pug*shoes*!

*Marni*, fabulous ensemble! Love those shoes!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Marni said:


> Great looks everyone.
> 
> Here is my contribution, when H&M meets Hermès.
> 
> blazer and pants: H&M
> booties: zara
> shirt: see by chloe
> H scarf


This looks fabulous! Wish we had an H & M here! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irishlass1029

Marni said:


> Great looks everyone.
> 
> Here is my contribution, when H&M meets Hermès.
> 
> blazer and pants: H&M
> booties: zara
> shirt: see by chloe
> H scarf


 
Love it Marnie!!!


----------



## LQYB

Everyone look fabulous!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here're my contributions for the week, 2 work outfits with Ms Black, thanks for letting me share!

Dress - Ann Taylor (USD29 @ sale)
Pearls - Online (USD99)






Dress - Local store (SGD59 ~ USD40)
Shoes - Nine West (USD40 @ sale)


----------



## dreamdoll

Great outfit!



etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a contribution (though not as inexpensive as many here):
> 
> Dolce&Gabbana Dress ($239 including shipping, ebay. Reduced from about $1,500)
> Jacket, Made by my Grandfather (He was a custom tailor) for my Mom, (circa 1960)
> Barry Kieselstein Cord alligator belt and butterfly and sun buckles $500 total (circa 2001) from ebay.
> 
> Hermes--Semelles shawl, CDC bracelet, "L" Boots, Bricque 30cm birkin too.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!



suying said:


> cardigan from MNG,
> pants from flea market,
> white top $5? (can't remember)


----------



## littleblackbag

Amazing looks everyone. You are all so stylish. I love how wearing a little bit of H makes everything else look expensive. Fabulous thread xxx


----------



## mishkaluv

All of you ladies look absolutely fabulous....would take too long to mention all of you lovely ladies individually since I haven't been following this thread everyday


----------



## MaiTai

*peanutbabycakes, Diva, dreamdoll, peppers90, nyparis, irishlass, etoupebirkin, robee, 880, Julide, purseinsanity, pug*shoes, LQYB, littleblackbag and mishksluv *~ thank you ladies  

*peanutbabycakes* how are the boybles doing?

*Diva* 

*dreamdoll*, my posting here is all thanks to you!! And yes, H&M rocks

*robee*, well said!

*nyparis*, I am truly flattered

*peppers*, the Lena necklace gives a magic lift to anything..

*Julide*, happy hunting!

*880*, you are so right, masses of inspiration here!

*purseinsanity*, so true! I think I must have been the cheapest dressed customer at FSH that morning 

*pug*shoes*, so nice of you to say so 

*littleblackbag*, I agree, the H&M always seems to get a bit of stardust from the added H


----------



## MaiTai

*irish*, with your figure everything looks just fabulous 

*Marni,* fantastic styling! H&M is one of my favorites too 

*suying*, classic and chic, really lovely.

*etoupebirkin*, so put together. Great color match of GM and cardie, gorgeous on you!

*dreamdoll,* you look a million bucks!


----------



## hypoxia

Wow, great looks, everyone!   You lovely ladies are proof that a stylish look need not be 100% designer.  In fact I might even venture the opinion that simple outfits with classy accessories look _more_ stylish than wearing 100% expensive clobber 


Speaking of understated clobber... is anyone here going to the Uniqlo event in London tomorrow?


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^I was going to go but have to do some reports for work, its the glamour one I think. Have fun!!


----------



## robee

*Pugs* - thanks for your encouragement, it's a lot easier to find my my stuff now.:sunnies

*MaiTai *- thanks

*Dreamdoll, suying, littleH, marni, IL, 880 *- 

my simple outfit 
Uniqlo Tee - USD7
H & M Pants - USD35
Tiffany Notes Cashmere/Silk Scarf 
Hermes Kelly Dog (PHW)
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## irishlass1029

I want to know what an H & M is! 

I have friends who are always talking about going there and I am jealous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*MT* 

*robee*, you do casual chic very well!


----------



## robee

irishlass1029 said:


> I want to know what an H & M is!
> 
> I have friends who are always talking about going there and I am jealous!


 

IR

H & M

*H&M in Brief*


*H&M was established in Västerås, Sweden in 1947 by Erling Persson. We now sell clothes and cosmetics in around 1,800 stores around the world. Here are some brief facts about H&M:* 

H&M offers fashion and quality at the best price.
H&Ms first store was opened in Sweden in 1947.


----------



## Julide

*Ladies* youamazing!!
*Etoupe Birkin* I love the jacket that your Grandfather made! So special and beautiful! If you don't mind me asking, do you know what the fabric is? It looks so warm and chic! (Does that description work together?)
*MaiTai* Thank you!I went to the mall but took nothing home! I forgot to go to H & M!!! I love H&M too!
*Marni *I love your outfit!! Are you a pro stylist? Everything is put together so well!!
*Robee* Your Tiffany scarf is lovely!
*Suying* Your beautiful flower and pearls!!
*DreamDoll* Love the outfit!! The pearls!! What a deal!!


----------



## crochetbella

Wow, everyone looks gorgeous!!!

Robee I love that scarf! 

Here's me with my new Trim.  
Polo: AE
Jeans: AE
I added a Twilly to the outfit after I took the pic.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Julide*, thank you! 

*crochetbella*, love your trim on you!!


----------



## irishlass1029

cbella!  Gorgeous!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

I SO LOVE this thread!

*Maryg1*, you really tapped into something here!

I can't possibly comment (my memory is not that good) on everyone, as there are just too many FAB tPFers who mix it up so beautifully! And may I say, hats off to everyone's bargain hunting instincts!

From *Rose*'s $10 Anthropologie jacket on page 1 to *Dreamdoll*'s casual Marwari with ladylike skirt on one of the more recent pages, to the iconic *MaiTai*, I have enjoyed this thread more than any fashion magazine or style blog...ever!!!!

Ladies, your pictures  :coolpics:, and ladies...:urock:


----------



## Hermeneutics

[QUOTE
my simple outfit 
Uniqlo Tee - USD7
H & M Pants - USD35
Tiffany Notes Cashmere/Silk Scarf 
Hermes Kelly Dog (PHW)
Thanks for letting me share







[/QUOTE]

Great outfit! This is what I love about the cooler weather- outfits like this!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, you look stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

*robee*, I love your scarf!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*crochetbella*, you look great!


----------



## Vanmiracle

Just a few days away and so much to catch up. I enjoyed every pic from the last week.
Here: 2 days ago
H&M dress 39euros with *Litterature* scarf and *Chain d'Ancre* Horn Ring






*H au Galop* GM with Zara jacket in Berlin
(more pics on my blogs - *Windows of Vienna* and *the silky side* as always click on signature for links)


----------



## daphneloh

peanutbabycakes said:


> *maitai: * you are soo classic and chic!  love that first pic!  like a paparazzi shot of a celebrity caught shopping!



Totally agreed!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*purseinsanity*, thank you!

*vanmiracle*, you look great!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for your kind words!



luv2shophandbag said:


> I SO LOVE this thread!
> 
> *Maryg1*, you really tapped into something here!
> 
> I can't possibly comment (my memory is not that good) on everyone, as there are just too many FAB tPFers who mix it up so beautifully! And may I say, hats off to everyone's bargain hunting instincts!
> 
> From *Rose*'s $10 Anthropologie jacket on page 1 to *Dreamdoll*'s casual Marwari with ladylike skirt on one of the more recent pages, to the iconic *MaiTai*, I have enjoyed this thread more than any fashion magazine or style blog...ever!!!!
> 
> Ladies, your pictures  :coolpics:, and ladies...:urock:


----------



## robee

*julide, dreamdoll, purseinsanity, CB* - thanks!

*CB* - cool!

*vanmiracle* - looking toasty in your scarf/shawl


----------



## Jadeite

Vanmiracle said:


> *H au Galop* GM with Zara jacket in Berlin
> (more pics on my blogs - *Windows of Vienna* and *the silky side* as always click on signature for links)


 

*Vanmiracle*, I reallly like this look! I'm inspired now...giving me ideas for my upcoming cold trip.


----------



## Vanmiracle

*dreamdoll, robee, Jadeite* 

The outfit was a good choice as the weather was like spraying rain all day long and the jacket has a wax layer. I was able to put the shawl up and down all day depending on the place in - or outdoors.

H au Galop in Berlin


----------



## MaiTai

*hypoxia*, ITA! Have fun tonight!! 

*IL,* is there an H&M near you? You'll love it there 

*robee,* you do casual chic so well!! 

*Julide* there is always a next time... 

*crochetbella*, congrats on your new Trim!! So lovely on you.

*luv2shophandbag*, thank you for the lovely compliment 

*Vanmiracle*, toasty and chic!

*daphneloh*, thank you


----------



## robee

thanks mai tai


----------



## mkl_collection

*MaiTai*, * irshlass1029*, * dreamdoll*,  *Marni*,  *suying*, *etoupebirkin*, *robee*, *crochetbella*,  *Vanmiracle*, 

Looking Great!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Purse Insanity (BTW, love your CDC bracelets!)

Thanks Dreamdoll, LOVE the pearls.

MaiTai, you are the BEST!!!

Robee, Love your Tiffany Notes Scarf!!!

Julide, The jacket is made out of cashmere. I love it. I have some other items from my Mom that I will post pictures, very Mad Men style.

CrochetB, You always look great! Love the Trim.


----------



## robee

Hermeneutics said:


> [QUOTE
> my simple outfit
> Uniqlo Tee - USD7
> H & M Pants - USD35
> Tiffany Notes Cashmere/Silk Scarf
> Hermes Kelly Dog (PHW)
> Thanks for letting me share



Great outfit! This is what I love about the cooler weather- outfits like this![/QUOTE]

I kind of luv how cold my office is, and it has been raining quite a bit, cooling for a change


----------



## robee

Mkl n etoupebirkin - thanks a lot dear


----------



## annelovepuggy

This shawl is really eye popping !!!   Love the background sculpture.




			
				[B said:
			
		

> Vanmiracle[/B];13023502]
> 
> *H au Galop* GM with Zara jacket in Berlin
> (more pics on my blogs - *Windows of Vienna* and *the silky side* as always click on signature for links)


----------



## annelovepuggy

Wonderful thread that is one of my must-reads !   Everyone looks so stylish !  One H. accessory will make the outfit sparks !

Here's my contribution today :

knit top : target
pant : zara
scarf, scarf ring, belt : Hermes
boots : TJ Maxx


----------



## robee

Anneluvpuggy - luv yr brazil scarf n kelly lock scarf ring! Beautiful outfit


----------



## bornfree

*annelovepuggy* -  u look so good! Love the pop of color fr your brazil scarf agst your neutral outfit.


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> Just a few days away and so much to catch up. I enjoyed every pic from the last week.
> Here: 2 days ago
> H&M dress 39euros with *Litterature* scarf and *Chain d'Ancre* Horn Ring



Van, I totally love your look here. BTW, where is this theatre? My hubby wants to know!


----------



## maryg1

etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a contribution (though not as inexpensive as many here):
> 
> Dolce&Gabbana Dress ($239 including shipping, ebay. Reduced from about $1,500)
> Jacket, Made by my Grandfather (He was a custom tailor) for my Mom, (circa 1960)
> Barry Kieselstein Cord alligator belt and butterfly and sun buckles $500 total (circa 2001) from ebay.
> 
> Hermes--Semelles shawl, CDC bracelet, "L" Boots, Bricque 30cm birkin too.



*Etoupebirkin*, welcome and thank you sharing your pictures with us, I always take much inspiration from this thread.
I love your kitten licking its leg in the first pic!


----------



## maryg1

*MaiTai*, glad you posted some of your pictures here! You're a style icon for many here (me included) 
*880*, classy and chic as usual
and congrats to all the other fabulous ladies that posted their pictures here!


----------



## crochetbella

Van and Anne, love your pics!!! 

Thanks so much everyone for your sweet comments!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Purse Insanity (BTW, love your CDC bracelets!)
> 
> Thanks Dreamdoll, LOVE the pearls.
> 
> MaiTai, you are the BEST!!!
> 
> Robee, Love your Tiffany Notes Scarf!!!
> 
> Julide, The jacket is made out of cashmere. I love it. I have some other items from my Mom that I will post pictures, very Mad Men style.
> 
> CrochetB, You always look great! Love the Trim.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Vanmiracle*, you look fantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> *Thanks Purse Insanity (BTW, love your CDC bracelets*!)
> 
> Thanks Dreamdoll, LOVE the pearls.
> 
> MaiTai, you are the BEST!!!
> 
> Robee, Love your Tiffany Notes Scarf!!!
> 
> Julide, The jacket is made out of cashmere. I love it. I have some other items from my Mom that I will post pictures, very Mad Men style.
> 
> CrochetB, You always look great! Love the Trim.


 


Thank you dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Anne*, you look fabulous!  Equestrian chic!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wore more of "Grandpa Couture" circa 1960s today. Very "Mad Men" jacket made by my Grandfather for my Mom. I am wearing a majestic tee (Nordstrom sale $59), Au pays du epices scarf and a pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings I bought from a friend for more than 60% off list.


----------



## Hermeneutics

etoupebirkin said:


> Wore more of "Grandpa Couture" circa 1960s today. Very "Mad Men" jacket made by my Grandfather for my Mom. I am wearing a majestic tee (Nordstrom sale $59), Au pays du epices scarf and a pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings I bought from a friend for more than 60% off list.



Great jacket and earrings- they look fantastic with the scarf!


----------



## crochetbella

EB!   Love the jacket and scarf and your whole outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Hermesneutics and CrochetB!!!

MaryG1, My "Kitten" is 13 years old. I've nicknamed her "Mrs. Howell!"

Hermes makes everything better.


----------



## peppers90

*Anne* You are looking fab with your scarf and riding boots! Nice!

*Etoupe~ *Super cool jacket!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Anne, love the outfit! Those boots look fab 

EB, I adore seeing your outfits! Love that coat with the knot you did in the scarf. Works perfectly!


----------



## Julide

Ok so I stopped off at H&M and found a great boatneck sailor shirt in navy with cream stripes! $24!! I took my mothers BFF to H&M. She is 80, she loved it!! She bought like 10 things!!! I guess H&M is for everyone!!
*Crochetbella* Love your trim!!
*Vanmiracle* Great outfits! I love the H Gallop! Great color.
*Etoupe Birkin* Ok now I have no clue what I like better your beautiful jacket or the EL earrings!! It looks like your jacket has a shoulder detail? I truly love it! Great pic!!Thank you for sharing!





*Anneluvpuggy* Great look! So Hermes!! Horse chic!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

EB, great jacket!!


----------



## MissMargaux

I agree great jacket EB and great earrings


----------



## Sus

Everyone looks fabulous!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Thanks Peppers, Pugsy, Julide, Dreamdoll, Miss M and Sus!!!*


----------



## nyyparis

yup


----------



## 880

love all the pics!


----------



## Vanmiracle

Thank you for your kind comments ... still 



maryg1 said:


> Van, I totally love your look here. BTW, *where is this theatre*? My hubby wants to know!



It is the *Viennese Operahouse*. A wonderful place. Much more to see than "just" opera or ballett. The house itself is amazing. Worth a visit during a sightseeing trip in Vienna  . (We saw the ballett "Swanlake".) link
To stay on topic two little tips:

Most of the time you can get really *cheap tickets* 80 minutes before the opera starts. There are tkts for about 10 euros if you are willing to stand 4 hours.
And for the ones with children: If you buy a regular ticket via phone (not online) you can take a child with you for 15 euros no matter what your ticket costs. (that's what I do.)


----------



## purseinsanity

*EB*, that jacket is amazing!


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks so amazing!!!


----------



## Marni

Thank you ladies for the lovely comments. Pls keep the pictures going.


----------



## Diva999

etoupebirkin-You look wonderful,love everything!!!!
Ladies-You rock!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I  autumn!!!*

My mostly H&M outfit! I also posted this in http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/lavans-wardrobe-challenge-part-ii-520475-8.html#post13038339 and http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/your-hermes-in-action-524116-8.html#post13038374

- H Evelyne PM3, etoupe, clemence
- Benetton grey coat
- Pollini brown boots
- H&M navy blue dress
- H&M black sweater
- H&M necklace
- Wolford black opaque tights


----------



## maryg1

*etoupebirkin*: my grandmother also used to make clothes for me (and her other 11 grandchildren). I love them because the quality of a handmade custom cloth is far better than any other high end item I've seen, plus it has a sentimental value. I still have a black velvet dress with silver lining she made for my Barbie doll.
*Van*: thanks for letting me know. I haven't visited Wien yet but I'll do in the future, it's not so far from Italy
*LaVan*: how are you my dear? you look great in those pictures!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! Well, mommyhood is quite exhausting, but I'm trying to go out as much as I can and enjoy the beautiful autumn leaves/ambiance.


----------



## purseinsanity

*LaVan*, you look gorgeous!  What a beautiful background!


----------



## rushka

Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....

Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Thankyou ladies for your lovely sweet comments : robee, bornfree, crochetbella, purseinsanity, peppers90, pug*shoes, Julide.  *

I am so glad to see "grandparents" couture being worn and shown here !  They are precious !   Thanks for posing all the wonderful pix; keep coming !


----------



## purseinsanity

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.


 Lovely *rushka*!


----------



## irishlass1029

Rushka!  I love it!  Specs on the B please - can't even believe that's a 40! (and yet a different watch! - Can you tell I like watches?  LOL!  I am a watch stalker.)






LaVan - love the autumn scenery and you look wonderful!


----------



## irishlass1029

Our weather is so nutty here, I started out in a sweater and H scarf and boots, but by 10 am it was hot again, so...

Forever 21 jeans ($12.50)
George (WalMart) sweater ($9.78)
sale flats (Jessica Simpson - don't judge me!  $45.00) Had on heels earlier but they HURT!
no-name oblong scarf ($2.00)
Barenia Kelly Double Tour GHW
32 cm Gold HAC GHW


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, you look amazing, and I LOVE autumn too! Beautiful!

*rushka*, what a great look with your silver CDC! I love your jacket! 

*IL*, looking good! I love F21 jeans too!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*irishlass*, you look great!


----------



## peppers90

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.





WOW *Rushka*, you are looking HOT!  Great rock and roll look....


----------



## 880

IL, Rushka, so fabulous!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Il, gorgeous!!!  I have 2 pairs of Jessica Simpson flats and I love them. 

LaVan, so gorgeous!!! 

Rushka, oh my gosh, lovely!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

crochetbella said:


> Il, gorgeous!!! I have 2 pairs of Jessica Simpson flats and I love them.
> 
> LaVan, so gorgeous!!!
> 
> Rushka, oh my gosh, lovely!!!


 
They are so comfy!  I have 6 pairs - 2 black (LOL - a spare) and various other purple, musti, polka dot, etc.


----------



## crochetbella

They are comfy!  I bought a brown pair and had to go back and get the same ones in black.


----------



## purseinsanity

^I need to go try these on!  I always hear good things about her shoes.


----------



## irishlass1029

purseinsanity said:


> ^I need to go try these on! I always hear good things about her shoes.


 
True.  The only thing wrong with them is if you are sitting with your legs crossed, her name on the bottom shows!  LOL!  I don't know why, but I am ashamed to wear her shoes.  But they really are great for that price point.  The little ballet flats are awesome.  I have 3 leather and 3 fabric ones.  I tried on a pair of her platform heels and they were comfy too.


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  Maybe have a cobbler put a thin sole over it?  To hide her name?


----------



## fashionistaO

Julide, VanMiracle, La Van, irishlass, rushka .. easy enabling & inspiring !


----------



## bagpunk

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.



rushka, love your grandma's vintage sweater!!!  and the 40 birkin too


----------



## bagpunk

etoupebirkin said:


> Wore more of "Grandpa Couture" circa 1960s today. Very "Mad Men" jacket made by my Grandfather for my Mom. I am wearing a majestic tee (Nordstrom sale $59), Au pays du epices scarf and a pair of Elizabeth Locke turquoise earrings I bought from a friend for more than 60% off list.



EB, i looooove your vintage 60s jacket!!


----------



## bagpunk

vanmiracle, i really like how you tie your scarf in the pic of you in a theatre


----------



## maryg1

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.



Rushka, I really love seeing Birkin and Kelly worn with "rock" outfits, it really shows how versatile H bags are


----------



## maryg1

*IL*, great colour combo. I think gold Birkin go well with almost any colour, do you agree?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks nyyparis, 880, purseinsanity, Vanmiracle, Mree43, Diva999,

LaVan, As usual, you look beautiful!

Maryg, I just love all the items my grandfather made. He passed away in 1967. You are so right about the craftsmanship, too.

Rushka, I am so flattered that I inspired you. You look so FABULOUS!!! Hand knit sweaters are the best. Love Love Love your shoes, too.

Thanks annelovepuggy and bagpunk (You have a cool avatar).

IL you look great too.


----------



## robee

everybody, this is truly inspiring for me.


----------



## rushka

*annelovepuggy, purseinsanity, dreamdoll, peppers90, 880, crochetbella, fashionistaO, bagpunk *!!!!  Isn't this thread fun!!!!

*IL*-  Love the simple tank and jeans (mine were cheaper though LOL!) with that AWESOME HAC, gotta get me some of those JS shoes too!  Happy you like my outfit, I am a watch fiend too ,  wearing a Chanel J12 Superleggera in the pic.
*maryg1*-Thank you!  That's the great thing about H isn't it, so classic and timeless that they work with almost any look.
*etoupebirkin*- Thanks, you are always an inspiration!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

rushka said:


> *IL*- Love the simple tank and jeans *(mine were cheaper though LOL!)* with that AWESOME HAC, gotta get me some of those JS shoes too! Happy you like my outfit, I am a watch fiend too , wearing a Chanel J12 Superleggera in the pic.


 
Pllllbbbbbllttttt~~~~~


----------



## Gina123

robee said:


> everybody, this is truly inspiring for me.


 
^^^ ITA with robee. 

Everyone looks tres chic!


----------



## Mree43

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.



Awesome!!!! Love it.


----------



## Mree43

irishlass1029 said:


> Our weather is so nutty here, I started out in a sweater and H scarf and boots, but by 10 am it was hot again, so...
> 
> Forever 21 jeans ($12.50)
> George (WalMart) sweater ($9.78)
> sale flats (Jessica Simpson - don't judge me!  $45.00) Had on heels earlier but they HURT!
> no-name oblong scarf ($2.00)
> Barenia Kelly Double Tour GHW
> 32 cm Gold HAC GHW



Fantastic. Your shoes are adorable. JS has some really cute shoes.


----------



## Raquelly

Everyone looks amazing, you are all very inspiring, the moment I feel safe on camara agian, I'd say 20 more lbs I will post a pic, until then I will keep watching and enjoying you all.


----------



## irishlass1029

Raquelly, what a sweet face your doggie has!  And I am sure you look great just as you are.  C'mon - man up!  LOL!  I've actually gained 10 pounds, which on me is like 25 for normal-sized people and I'm just looking at how big my arm looks!  LOL!  But I am happy I actually have a butt now. So I guess you take the good with the bad.


----------



## Bella_Figura

OMG, you gained 10 pounds *IL*!!, see thats what you get for spending time on the PF.
Your HAC looks amazing on you, just gorgeous!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Raz said:


> OMG, you gained 10 pounds *IL*!!, see thats what you get for spending time on the PF.
> Your HAC looks amazing on you, just gorgeous!!


 
Thanks!  Yes - I actually am fluctuating between 105 and 108 now so 10 to 13 pounds!!!  I tried my whole life to gain just one pound and finally it happens.  Except now, at my age, it's NOT going where I want it - you know, evenly distributing itself like it did when I was young.  Ugh.  But I actually wear a real number now instead of a 0 or 00.  WooHoo!  Still have a hard time finding clothes that fit,* which is WHY I fit in this thread so well - wearin' the cheap stuff.*  LOL! (See I stayed on topic!)


----------



## Raquelly

irishlass1029 said:


> Raquelly, what a sweet face your doggie has!  And I am sure you look great just as you are.  C'mon - man up!  LOL!  I've actually gained 10 pounds, which on me is like 25 for normal-sized people and I'm just looking at how big my arm looks!  LOL!  But I am happy I actually have a butt now. So I guess you take the good with the bad.



 I knew someone was going to say something like that to me, and somehow I'm not surprised it was you 

And since I lost weight I lost my butt, my belly does not want to go away but the butt went fast

Yeah, yeah, I know OK, when my bag gets here I promise I will post a pic! I mean I go out in the world every day, so knowing all I will get is love makes it easier. (don't get too excited, it's not a birkin or a kelly, not even all leather, but it's authentic, and very me and I got it for a steal!)

Oh yeah, and thank you, I loved your pup all dressed up for Halloween. He is a sweetie, we rescued him a few years ago.


----------



## **Chanel**

Just wanted to say that I love this thread! Everyone is looking great !


----------



## irishlass1029

Raquelly said:


> I knew someone was going to say something like that to me, and somehow I'm not surprised it was you
> 
> And since I lost weight I lost my butt, my belly does not want to go away but the butt went fast
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know OK, when my bag gets here I promise I will post a pic! I mean I go out in the world every day, so knowing all I will get is love makes it easier. (don't get too excited, it's not a birkin or a kelly, not even all leather, but it's authentic, and very me and I got it for a steal!)
> 
> Oh yeah, and thank you, I loved your pup all dressed up for Halloween. He is a sweetie, we rescued him a few years ago.


 
LOL!  Well, ya gotta love who you are!  And you know we will love the pics, so...   And who cares if it's not a B or a K???  Not us.  We are lovers of all things authentic H!  And you KNOW we love a steal!


----------



## lilyhermes

rushka said:


> Inspired by EtoupeBirkin's recent post, I threw together a "grandparent couture" outfit for a friends B-Day lunch today....
> 
> Jeans ($9.50) and tee ($4.50)from Forever 21, vintage hand-sequined sweater my DGrandmother had made in Hong Kong 60+ yrs ago (free to me!) with an old pair of Chie Mihara mary-janes, silver CdC and a 40 BCB w/phw.


 
Always love the way you put yourself together, *rushka*.  But spill the beans on those shoes, please.  They're gorgeous!  Just HOW old are they?


----------



## peppers90

irishlass1029 said:


> Our weather is so nutty here, I started out in a sweater and H scarf and boots, but by 10 am it was hot again, so...
> 
> Forever 21 jeans ($12.50)
> George (WalMart) sweater ($9.78)
> sale flats (Jessica Simpson - don't judge me!  $45.00) Had on heels earlier but they HURT!
> no-name oblong scarf ($2.00)
> Barenia Kelly Double Tour GHW
> 32 cm Gold HAC GHW



*Irish!* I'm a sucker for Gold with GHW~ and your HAC looks fab with your outfit!  Maybe one day 
I will be lucky enough to have your figure


----------



## maryg1

*Raquelly*, we love looking each other's picture not for judging the person behind it, but because this thread shows that all of us are wonderful, no matter the age, weight, job and the country we live in. 
I've to admit I'm thin and many of women I know keep telling me :"you lucky gal, you can eat everything you want without gaining a kilo". True. But where's my breast? I sometimes feel like I have to call CSI to find it! 
so don't be afraid, we look forward to seeing a picture of with your H, no matter what it is!


----------



## robee

maryg1 said:


> True. But where's my breast? I sometimes feel like* I have to call CSI to find it*! !


 

CSI will never the same for me after this comment :lolots:

(p/s: my no.1 serial show after SATC)


----------



## maryg1

robee said:


> CSI will never the same for me after this comment :lolots:
> 
> (p/s: my no.1 serial show after SATC)



if they'll ever shot a CSI Italy, this is a difficult case for them to solve!
Robee, what time is it over there?


----------



## robee

maryg1 said:


> if they'll ever shot a CSI Italy, this is a difficult case for them to solve!
> Robee, what time is it over there?


 

If they are shotting it in italy, I am definitely coming!  to help them solve the case!  they might not know the key to finding the B is H  :lolots:

It is going 9pm in Singapore.  And evey sunday we get a replay of CSI shown over the week, usually 3 episodes at one go.


----------



## dreamdoll

My outfit for the week...

Tailored dress (USD30) for work with Ms Black


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> My outfit for the week...
> 
> Tailored dress (USD30) for work with Ms Black



dreamdoll, you're amazing! there's not a single outfit of your that is less than wonderful


----------



## lovely64

I am so behind on this thread, love all your outfits. Thanks again *maryg1* for starting this thread, pure genious!


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* A beautiful fall day!It goes so well with your outfit!!
*Rushka*After all of these great pictures of you and *EB* with your "GP couture" I need to go "visit"my grandmother!!
*IL* I love your outfit! Your 2 dollar scarf is beautiful!!
*Dreamdoll* That dress is amazing and it was only 30 and taillored?Great deal!


----------



## Raquelly

MaryG... Thank you, your CSI comment made my day, and I really needed that!,

Dreamdoll... You look beautiful, lovely dress!!

I promise as soon as it arrives, should be this week I will post a pic, I told my husband I have to do this and after he stopped teasing and laughing at me for my new found tpf addiction, and stopped staring about the H addiction, he agreed to take the pic.


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll, that dress was tailored and $30?????  OMG!!  Amazing!


----------



## lisa square

wow, $30. us dollars. got to love it. u must live in asia? my husband is from Thailand and when i go home with him he will get a tailored suit for like nothing and come back to the USA and look like a million bucks


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> My outfit for the week...
> 
> Tailored dress (USD30) for work with Ms Black


 
Good heavens, *dreamdoll*, you look gorgeous.  And this is your "work outfit?"  

I am definitely not sharing what I wear to work most days!


----------



## 880

Thud, dreamdoll!! 

Here is an outfit with relatively inexpensive charcoal gray stretch Brooks brothers wool pants and white shirt - the BB pants didn;t have to be hemmed because I bought petite; I am 5'2") 

I wear them when I want to feel slim but still have room to eat a big lunch  

( jacket is expensive but not if you factor cost per wear - its 8? years old, bought pre euro)


----------



## SuiteSixteen

lilyhermes said:


> Good heavens, *dreamdoll*, you look gorgeous. And this is your "work outfit?"
> 
> I am definitely not sharing what I wear to work most days!


 
Exactly my thoughts, *lilyhermes*!  

*dreamdoll*, you're beyond amazing!  and for US$30?  I'd like to meet your tailor!!!


----------



## Julide

I think we all need to take a trip to visit *Dreamdoll* and her tailor!
*880* I love your look!!Where did you get that beautiful jacket? I like the sleeve details!


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg1*, thank you for your kind words! 

*julide*, thank you 

*raquelly*, thank you!

*purseinsanity*, thank you 

*lisa square*,  I am based in Asia...

*LH*,  yes my work outfit, my jacket is in the office, dress code at my workplace is business formal...sometimes I wish I could do casual. Probably only likely on Fridays (IF I do not have any client meetings). Thank you for your kind words! 

*880*, you look great! I love your belt with your bag!!

*SuiteSixteen*, thank you for the lovely compliment  

Thank you everyone!  I get most work dresses tailored in Bangkok or China (every time I go, I tailor a suitcase full - or more - and lug them all back home!). They are pretty amazing, I give them ideas on what I want, and everything comes out almost right, in 48 hours or less. I know some ladies here on the forum get their tailored dresses from eb*y too, and good thing, they don't really cost too much as well.


----------



## dreamdoll

Aww  If anyone pops by Asia, I'd be happy to meetup if I can...(together with robee and the rest I'm sure!) 



Julide said:


> I think we all need to take a trip to visit *Dreamdoll* and her tailor!
> *880* I love your look!!Where did you get that beautiful jacket? I like the sleeve details!


----------



## Queenie

^ *dreamdoll*, that was amazing!! I could tell that you're a "dress" person too.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you my dear! I love all your tops and dresses too, you always look great!!



Queenie said:


> ^ *dreamdoll*, that was amazing!! I could tell that you're a "dress" person too.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't normally post photos - I keep forgetting (or the weather is so bad that I'm not using and H bag or wearing a scarf!) but as the weather is dry and cold but sunny I thought that it was about time I made an appearance.  So as soon as come back home from my little trip out this morning, I picked up the camera and took a photo straight away.

Although you probably can't see the clothes I'm wearing very well as they all seem to be Black and my daughter's mirror is very narrow (and I'm not!!!!! hahaha)

Black Trench - Gap
Black Cardigan - Monsoon
White T Shirt - M&S
Dark Grey Skirt - Kew
Boots (my very favourite and constantly worn) - Hobbs
Russian Dolls Scarf - Claires Accessories (this is actually my daughter's scarf but until I can get hold of the Zabavashka, I keep using this one!!).
with Mors Scarf Ring - Hermes!
Black Birkin Togo 35 PHW


----------



## irishlass1029

Ali-bagpuss!!!  

I am in love with the black/PHW birkin at the moment - so stunning!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Ali-bagpuss*, looking good with your black birkin PHW!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks Irishlass and Dreamdoll - poor thing doesn't get used much really because I've either got the children with me and like to use a bag that I can just throw on my shoulder or its raining and I hate taking her out in the rain.

This is why I'm hoping to get an Evelyne very soon.


----------



## ShopGirl647

maryg1 said:


> *IL*, great colour combo. I think gold Birkin go well with almost any colour, do you agree?


 
I second to that!!!

can't keep up with this thread anymore so will just sit back and enjoy everyone's inspirational deals!!!


----------



## peppers90

*ali*  Looking good to head out into the cold!  Your black B with PHW is striking.  I like your DD's scarf too~~


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking great Ali! Loving the birkin, trench and scarf ring!


----------



## Mree43

*Dreamdoll-*lovely.
*880*-great outfit.
*Ali-bagpuss-*You look fantastic!


----------



## arztin

dreamdoll said:


> My outfit for the week...
> 
> Tailored dress (USD30) for work with Ms Black


 
Wow *dreamdoll, *30usd for that amazing elegant dress that looks so couture! I love your Hermes birkin and kitten heels. Such a perfect look!


----------



## arztin

*Dreamdoll:* sorry I just noticed you say you were only dressing for work??? Wow you must be an ambassador or diplomat???


----------



## maryg1

Raquelly said:


> MaryG... Thank you, your CSI comment made my day, and I really needed that!,
> 
> Dreamdoll... You look beautiful, lovely dress!!
> 
> I promise as soon as it arrives, should be this week I will post a pic, I told my husband I have to do this and after he stopped teasing and laughing at me for my new found tpf addiction, and stopped staring about the H addiction, he agreed to take the pic.



can't wait for your pic!!!


----------



## maryg1

*880* and *Ali*, you both look good!
Ali, it sucks when it rains outside, and here it's raining a lot these days


----------



## crochetbella

Dreamdoll, that dress is gorgeous!!!
880, love the outfit and that's true about cost per wear. 
Ali, love the whole look.  

Here's me today:
Sweater: Banana Republic
Jeans: American Eagle
Shoes: Ann Taylor (from like 4 years ago!  I love them and just had them re-soled.)


----------



## fashionistaO

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Thanks Irishlass and Dreamdoll - poor thing doesn't get used much really because I've either got the children with me and like to use a bag that I can just throw on my shoulder or its raining and I hate taking her out in the rain.
> 
> *This is why I'm hoping to get an Evelyne very soon.*



*Ali*-love your blk/PHW, looks great on you .. look forward to your Evelyn, it's such a hands free more shopping(for H^^) kind of bag!  What color do you have in mine?


----------



## purseinsanity

*Ali*, your Birkin and your look are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*crochetbella*, I love your casual look!


----------



## Julide

dreamdoll said:


> Aww  If anyone pops by Asia, I'd be happy to meetup if I can...(together with robee and the rest I'm sure!)


Ok!!:okay:Sounds like fun! If I ever get to Asia:shame:..

*Ali-Bagpuss* I love your beautiful scarf!
*Crochetbella* Great outift!! Your curry evelyne looks amazing!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

fashionistaO said:


> *Ali*-love your blk/PHW, looks great on you .. look forward to your Evelyn, it's such a hands free more shopping(for H^^) kind of bag!  *What color do you have in mine?*



This has been the most difficult part of all as Hermes are so great at colours but I think to play it safe and to ensure that I get the most possible use out of it I think I'm going to try and get a Black one.

I will try some other colours as well, depending on what they have, and I might surprise myself.  I do really like Prune, Etoupe and Ebene too but I have to think about what will go with most of my wardrobe not just a few outfits!  Who knows, if I get a Black one, I might love it so much that I want to get a bright coloured one in the future!


----------



## 880

Ali bag puss, I think all your colors you mentioned could be wonderful neutrals! 

here is a pic of a vintage donald brooks coat - originally from saks. And porc kelly sellier 28 (Luxury shops said from 1950's I think).


----------



## Julide

*Ali-bagpuss* All the colors you mentioned above sound great! I can't wait to see what color you get!
*880* Love your coat!! Beautiful outfit!


----------



## maryg1

880 said:


> Ali bag puss, I think all your colors you mentioned could be wonderful neutrals!
> 
> here is a pic of a vintage donald brooks coat - originally from saks. And porc kelly sellier 28 (Luxury shops said from 1950's I think).
> 
> View attachment 934006



nice classy outfit! How is porc as a leather? Do you have to baby it a lot?


----------



## christymarie340

I so love this thread-you ladies certainly inspire me!...so here we go:

sweater-H&M $15.50
skirt-Alice & Olivia (ebay) $23.00
Tights-Target-$7
Shoes: YSL on sale!!
...and my 32 HAC


----------



## littleblackbag

You really are stunning *christymarie*, you look fabulous in everything xxx Love your skirt.


----------



## christymarie340

littleblackbag said:


> You really are stunning *christymarie*, you look fabulous in everything xxx Love your skirt.


 

oh my goodness-that is sooo sweet!!! Thank you!!!
I loved the skirt when I saw it...but my DH thinks it looks like his grandma's curtains LOL!!


----------



## maryg1

christymarie340, you look stunning! I love your skirt, don't listen to your hubby, it doesn't look like an old curtain!
I'm in love with your shoes, what YSL model is it?


----------



## christymarie340

maryg1 said:


> christymarie340, you look stunning! I love your skirt, don't listen to your hubby, it doesn't look like an old curtain!
> I'm in love with your shoes, what YSL model is it?


 

Thanks *maryg1*!! they're tribute toos in the smaller heel, they're sooo comfortable too


----------



## Raquelly

Christy,

Your beautiful, love the skirt too, and the shoes XOXO.

Oh some day I will grow all the way up and be able to wear heels like that. (well no...)


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks Raquelly...the shoes are a fun change from "mommy" wear, I bet you could rock them, they're very comfortable!!


----------



## Raquelly

Christy,

Love your sig. quote, I'm reinventing myself a lot this year.
Last time I tried a pair of shoes with a heel over 2inch, I kind of got stuck where I stood and could not move, luckily I was in my sisters closet so she helped me sit so I could take them off. I have been such a tomboy until the past couple years, someday maybe.


----------



## purseinsanity

*880*, love your coat!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*christy*, you have such an amazing figure!


----------



## Julide

*Christymarie340* Love it your look!! And the price!!Great job!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This has been the most difficult part of all as Hermes are so great at colours but I think to play it safe and to ensure that I get the most possible use out of it I think I'm going to try and get a Black one.
> 
> I will try some other colours as well, depending on what they have, and I might surprise myself.  I do really like Prune, Etoupe and Ebene too but I have to think about what will go with most of my wardrobe not just a few outfits!  Who knows, if I get a Black one, I might love it so much that I want to get a bright coloured one in the future!



all the colors you're considering are great neutral and can never go wrong
and black is a no brainer!  .... ^soon!?!


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*, you look fabulous! I LOVE your coat and your croc


----------



## dreamdoll

*christymarie*, great outfit, and beautiful kelly! Lovely skirt too!


----------



## irishlass1029

Christymarie!  Awesome look!

880, you are looking FIERCE!


----------



## robee

ladies - keep it coming.......

will love to see the gentlemen too


----------



## Vanmiracle

*THE legs*!!!!!​
*Christymarie* , You look amazing!


----------



## christymarie340

awww, ladies-you all make me feel so good, thank you!!!


----------



## Suzie

christymarie, you are one hot mumma!!

880, that combo is just stunning!! You have such an art for putting outfits together.


----------



## 880

Thank you Margyg1, Purseinsanity, Julide, dreamdoll, suzie, IL, for your compliments. 

Maryg1, before I bought the vintage porc from Luxury shops, I read that porc water blisters easily, so I knew before buying it that I wanted to Blackrock and obernauf (my B&O bags have been accepted subsequently by H for work). Also, I emailed Luxury shops (adore Pete and Mario) about it (asking some questions re condition from the knowledge I gleaned from Docride's thread). Because it is from the 1950's (no zipper on the inside, and brand engraved on both "arms"), I also knew that I would baby it and treat it as the grandma of my collection. It is more finely made than my 28 BBK from 1985. 

Julide, we share a love of coats lol. 

Here is a close up pic of I believe what happened (water marks?) before porc kelly entered into my possession. (I love the marks BTW)



And here is a pic of a vintage cape with mother of pearl buttons (40 usd) that looks a lot like the current chloe collection lol.


----------



## Diva999

880- I love your sense of style!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*880* - you always put together the best outfits.  I love this one.


----------



## shoemania

This thread moves too fast for me to keep up!  You ladies all look lovely!


----------



## maria28

love this thread!

everyone looks fabulous!!!!!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

maria28 said:


> love this thread!
> 
> everyone looks fabulous!!!!!



ITA!!! 

I'll say it again...*Maryg1* you really tapped into something here!


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful!! You look perfect!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *880* - you always put together the best outfits.  I love this one.


----------



## peppers90

*crochetbella*  great look with your evelyne; you scarf matches nicely

*880* what a FABULOUS coat!!

*christymarie* lookin' hot girl, and that skirt does NOT look like curtains


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies. Everyone looks awesome.

Dreamdoll, Alibagpus (You are going to love the Evelyne), Stunning.

CrochetB, You are too cute!!!

880, Beautiful. So elegant.

Christymarie. You look gorgeous. Between your hair, long legs and the ability to walk on those heels, you are so lucky!!! The skirt DOES NOT look like curtains.


----------



## pazt

christymarie340 said:


> I so love this thread-you ladies certainly inspire me!...so here we go:
> 
> sweater-H&M $15.50
> skirt-Alice & Olivia (ebay) $23.00
> Tights-Target-$7
> Shoes: YSL on sale!!
> ...and my 32 HAC



christy !!!! when did these YSLs go on sale??? you look gorgeous btw!!!!


----------



## Julide

880 said:


> Thank you Margyg1, Purseinsanity, Julide, dreamdoll, suzie, IL, for your compliments.
> 
> Maryg1, before I bought the vintage porc from Luxury shops, I read that porc water blisters easily, so I knew before buying it that I wanted to Blackrock and obernauf (my B&O bags have been accepted subsequently by H for work). Also, I emailed Luxury shops (adore Pete and Mario) about it (asking some questions re condition from the knowledge I gleaned from Docride's thread). Because it is from the 1950's (no zipper on the inside, and brand engraved on both "arms"), I also knew that I would baby it and treat it as the grandma of my collection. It is more finely made than my 28 BBK from 1985.
> 
> *Julide, we share a love of coats lol. *
> 
> Here is a close up pic of I believe what happened (water marks?) before porc kelly entered into my possession. (I love the marks BTW)
> View attachment 934833
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of a vintage cape with mother of pearl buttons (40 usd) that looks a lot like the current chloe collection lol.
> View attachment 934835



O.M.G.I love your cape!! Can I borrow it?:shame:BTW I love coats too!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*880:* love your cape! ..  are you sure it's not a chloe 'prototype'!?! .. love your style!
*christymarie:* your skirt does wonders for your legs .. love the whole look head to toe!
*crochetbella:* lovely


----------



## fashionistaO

*880: *can you take a front and back of this cape^^ .. please TIA


----------



## dreamdoll

*etoupebirkin*, thank you!


----------



## 880

fashionistaO said:


> *880: *can you take a front and back of this cape^^ .. please TIA



Thanks for the lovely compliments, guys! 

Christiemarie, definitely NOT curtains  You look Hawt! 

Here is a close up of the front and back fashionistaO


----------



## SuiteSixteen

880, this is so stylish!! 






,


----------



## maryg1

880 said:


> Thank you Margyg1, Purseinsanity, Julide, dreamdoll, suzie, IL, for your compliments.
> 
> Maryg1, before I bought the vintage porc from Luxury shops, I read that porc water blisters easily, so I knew before buying it that I wanted to Blackrock and obernauf (my B&O bags have been accepted subsequently by H for work). Also, I emailed Luxury shops (adore Pete and Mario) about it (asking some questions re condition from the knowledge I gleaned from Docride's thread). Because it is from the 1950's (no zipper on the inside, and brand engraved on both "arms"), I also knew that I would baby it and treat it as the grandma of my collection. It is more finely made than my 28 BBK from 1985.



So Blackrock and Obernauf will prevent the porc leather to blister? that's interesting!


----------



## Mree43

I cannot keep up on these threads! Love everyone's outfit.


----------



## pug*shoes

Christiemarie,   OMG you look hawt! The skirt is awesome, does not look like curtains! 

880, love your looks! As I always say, I want to raid your closet someday  (Julide & 880, may I join the love of coats club? I own too many, love them... :shame


----------



## lilyhermes

Julide said:


> O.M.G.I love your cape!! Can I borrow it?:shame:BTW I love coats too!!!


 
Absolutely love this - so chic and stylish.  I'm now searching for a cape!


----------



## Julide

pug*shoes said:


> Christiemarie,   OMG you look hawt! The skirt is awesome, does not look like curtains!
> 
> 880, love your looks! As I always say, I want to raid your closet someday  (Julide & 880, may I join the love of coats club? I own too many, love them... :shame



Alright!!A coat club!! I volunteer to be the secretary. I should do an inventory of all club members coatsLadies please send your coats to me so I may document them properly.I will return them shortly!


----------



## pug*shoes

Julide said:


> Alright!!A coat club!! I volunteer to be the secretary. I should do an inventory of all club members coatsLadies please send your coats to me so I may document them properly.I will return them shortly!


 
Ok! *scampering to package them all up to ship to Julide*

Hey... Wait a minute...


----------



## christymarie340

ladies, you have no idea what your doing for my self-esteem here, *THANK YOU ALL SOOO MUCH!!!!!!*


----------



## pug*shoes

christymarie340 said:


> ladies, you have no idea what your doing for my self-esteem here, *THANK YOU ALL SOOO MUCH!!!!!!*


 
We meant every word of it!  Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## peppers90

*880* don't you just love a cool cape?? Yours is FABULOUS!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*880*, that cape is gorgeous!


----------



## irishlass1029

Julide said:


> Alright!!A coat club!! I volunteer to be the secretary. I should do an inventory of all club members coatsLadies please send your coats to me so I may document them properly.I will return them shortly!


 
If you are a coat lover, you should SEE Pugsy's coat!  It's TDF!  You have to coax her into posting a pic of it for you.


----------



## Julide

pug*shoes said:


> Ok! *scampering to package them all up to ship to Julide*
> 
> Hey... Wait a minute...



He he...



irishlass1029 said:


> If you are a coat lover, *you should SEE Pugsy's coat! * It's TDF!  You have to coax her into posting a pic of it for you.



*Pugsy* has what?Ok let me see!!!Please?Thank you!!!


----------



## Gina123

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *880* - you always put together the best outfits. I love this one.


 
^^^ you look stunning 880 & love your cape






I also love this coat! Fabulous!


----------



## Gina123

Everyone looks fantastic! Less is more literally.


----------



## irishlass1029

Julide said:


> He he...
> 
> 
> 
> *Pugsy* has what?Ok let me see!!!Please?Thank you!!!


 
I'm alerting her to your request now - it's fantastic!


----------



## pug*shoes

irishlass1029 said:


> I'm alerting her to your request now - it's fantastic!



The one you want to steal?  It was a good sale, could qualify for this thread


----------



## irishlass1029

pug*shoes said:


> The one you want to steal?  It was a good sale, could qualify for this thread


 
Well if it doesn't qualify for in here, at least post it in chat - I am in love with that coat.  But I can't justify it since there are only about 2 days a year that I can actually wear a coat here.  Boo!


----------



## Julide

irishlass1029 said:


> I'm alerting her to your request now - it's fantastic!



YES!!!


pug*shoes said:


> The one you want to steal?  It was a good sale, could qualify for this thread



SALE of course it totally qualifies as a steal...just throw some H into it and voila *Hermes and cheap outfits*!!!

Sorry but I love jackets, coats, capes, vests, ponchos....


----------



## pug*shoes

irishlass1029 said:


> Well if it doesn't qualify for in here, at least post it in chat - I am in love with that coat.  But I can't justify it since there are only about 2 days a year that I can actually wear a coat here.  Boo!



Ok.. Hold on...


----------



## irishlass1029

And post the link too if it's still available so she can get a good close-up look!


----------



## Julide

^^^You guys!!!from anticipation!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

LOL, goodness... Say please at least


----------



## Julide

^^^Please?:shame:


----------



## irishlass1029

Hold up Julide - we got the coats mixed up - she thought I was talking about her new Burberry one, which is also TDF.  This is a really cool coat with a cityscape on it.  BRB


----------



## pug*shoes

Julide, pic sent to IL to post (I don't have editing software figured out yet)


----------



## pug*shoes

Oh, ok.. Hold on. Sending pic #2

(told you I have a coat problem :shame


----------



## Julide

Ok....insert elevator music
You guys are the best!!


----------



## pug*shoes

LOL, anything for you Julide!


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay while you wait, here's her new Burberry one...


----------



## pug*shoes

Should I post in Chat though? The only sale item on the pic with the coat IL is thinking of are the jeans ($50) and the GP was on sale.... :shame:


----------



## irishlass1029

Nah - no one cares - post in here.

There's nuthin' cheap about the pic I posted for you either - LOL!


----------



## Julide

*Pugsy* you look great!!!Tell me all about this beauty!
*IL* Who cares!!Love it!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Ok, Julide, I found the Burberry coat for only $468. (fully lined!)

Coat was a Burberry sale find, silk trench $468 (down from $1200 I think? fully wool lined), Joe's jeans $27.99 (clearance tag at the Barney's outlet, woohoo!) and umm, ignore the full price shoes please :shame:


----------



## pug*shoes

(Thank you IL )


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay - here is THE coat!

You can't see it very well but there's a cityscape across part of it.  I will see if she can post the link for it so you can get a good close-up.


----------



## Julide

pug*shoes said:


> Ok, Julide, I found the Burberry coat for only $468. (fully lined!)
> 
> *Coat was a Burberry sale find, silk trench $468 *(down from $1200 I think? fully wool lined), Joe's jeans $27.99 (clearance tag at the Barney's outlet, woohoo!) and umm, ignore the full price shoes please :shame:



Now that's a deal!!!Nice job!! Silk fully lined in wool!! Excellent job!!


----------



## Julide

irishlass1029 said:


> Okay - here is THE coat!
> 
> You can't see it very well but there's a cityscape across part of it.  I will see if she can post the link for it so you can get a good close-up.



*Pugsy* I loves it!! It goes so well with a GP!!! Seriously well done!!! So chic!! Wow *IL* thank you for posting these beauties!!!Now I can't wait to see the link! 

Ladies you have made my night!! Beautiful coats!! Handbags!! Life is good!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Umm, those jeans were clearance? And the GP was on sale! (But I'm guilty of paying full price for that coat, I love it :shame
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910184&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump


----------



## pug*shoes

Aww, thanks Julide!  You're too kind!


----------



## pug*shoes

(Thanks IL for helping post! )


----------



## irishlass1029

No problem - I LOVE that coat!


----------



## Julide

pug*shoes said:


> Umm, those jeans were clearance? And the GP was on sale! (*But I'm guilty of paying full price for that coat, I love it* :shame
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...p?id=910184&parentid=QUICKSHOP&navAction=jump



Seriously that coat is worth every penny!What kind of GP do you have? It canvas or another fabric? *Pugsy* I'm telling the truth so chic!! 

*IL* Thanks again for convincing her to post!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Here


----------



## pug*shoes

Julide said:


> Seriously that coat is worth every penny!What kind of GP do you have? It canvas or another fabric? *Pugsy* I'm telling the truth so chic!!
> 
> *IL* Thanks again for convincing her to post!!



Thank you  

It's the wool GP w/leather trim. Purchased resale, not sure specifics? :shame:


----------



## Julide

irishlass1029 said:


> Here





pug*shoes said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's the *wool GP* w/leather trim. Purchased resale, not sure specifics? :shame:



Seriously. I think I need one now.

Ok I have to post this beauty also on sale...
http://www.vivre.com/product/Sale_Selects/Mink-Trimmed_Tech_Coat


----------



## pug*shoes

Julide said:


> Seriously. I think I need one now.
> 
> Ok I have to post this beauty also on sale...
> http://www.vivre.com/product/Sale_Selects/Mink-Trimmed_Tech_Coat



OMG that's gorgeous  

The GP is great, I'm not as worried about stray rain drops, kwim?


----------



## irishlass1029

Wow that's pretty!  But the other one is more my price range!  But they are out of XS or I might have just pulled the trigger tonight.  *sigh*


----------



## Julide

^^Good point!!!!! I really need to look at a GP. I am always tracking down my "list" I never get to try other styles because I have too many bags on my list!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Yeah, I was looking at my leather bags and thought, I really should think of the 8 months where I'm dashing between rain drops


----------



## Julide

^^Yep just means you need more bags!!!
*IL* Too bad there are none in your size!! Let me see if I can you something...


----------



## irishlass1029

Julide said:


> ^^Yep just means you need more bags!!!
> *IL* Too bad there are none in your size!! Let me see if I can you something...


 
Cool!

But be sure and consider price per wear - remember about 2 days out of the year do I need a coat!

But I LOVE coats.


----------



## irishlass1029

LOL!  We should prolly take this to chat.  We're mucking up the thread!


----------



## pug*shoes

*scampering back to hiding in chat*


----------



## irishlass1029

pug*shoes said:


> *scampering back to hiding in chat*


 

LOL!  I'm right behind you.


----------



## crochetbella

Pugsy, love the whole look!!!   I am so in love with your coat and GP.


----------



## fashionistaO

irishlass1029 said:


> okay - here is the coat!
> 
> You can't see it very well but there's a cityscape across part of it.  I will see if she can post the link for it so you can get a good close-up.



*IL:* love, love, love, love 
corrected pug*shoes


----------



## irishlass1029

fashionistaO said:


> *il:* love, love love


 
Me too!!!  But that's Pug*shoes...I just helped her post the pic.


----------



## pug*shoes

Thank you C'bella and FashionistaO!


----------



## Julide

Ok not a huge deal but...
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=GF+FERRE'&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41151371UO&sts=sr_women80
Cape alert!!
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=M+MISSONI&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41144735QD&sts=sr_women80
Ok not practical but sooo pretty!!
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=YOHJI+YAMAMOTO&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41138558BP&sts=sr_women80
Ok *880* and her cape are on my mind!!!
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=STELLA+McCARTNEY&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41153658EX&sts=sr_women80
Red anyone?
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=GIAMBATTISTA+VALLI&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41143418WW&sts=sr_women80
Ok none of these are a steal but I love looking at yoox!! So much fun!! Sorry *IL* I failed your requirements and mucked up this thread! Ladies huge apologies will not do this again!


----------



## pug*shoes

880 has me on a cape mission after her pics on here


----------



## fashionistaO

880 said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliments, guys!
> 
> Christiemarie, definitely NOT curtains  You look Hawt!
> 
> Here is a close up of the front and back fashionistaO
> View attachment 935828
> 
> 
> View attachment 935827



Thank you *880*


----------



## irishlass1029

Julide said:


> Ok not a huge deal but...
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41151371UO&sts=sr_women80
> Cape alert!!
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41144735QD&sts=sr_women80
> Ok not practical but sooo pretty!!
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41138558BP&sts=sr_women80
> Ok *880* and her cape are on my mind!!!
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41153658EX&sts=sr_women80
> Red anyone?
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=41143418WW&sts=sr_women80
> Ok none of these are a steal but I love looking at yoox!! So much fun!! Sorry *IL* I failed your requirements and mucked up this thread! Ladies huge apologies will not do this again!


 
I'm only getting the home page.  But I'm gonna browse.

And I was teasing   (Besides, it WAS all my fault anyhow.  LOL!)

((of course I prefer to blame 880 since it was her coat and cape that got us all drooling))


----------



## fashionistaO

irishlass1029 said:


> Me too!!!  But that's Pug*shoes...I just helped her post the pic.


 .. so many great looking gals .. getting metrying to catching up!
thanks* IL*


----------



## Diva999

[/QUOTE]
 Le sigh


----------



## dreamdoll

pug*shoes' coat is fabulous!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Thank you Diva and dreamdoll!


----------



## Mree43

Irishlass-love the coat!


----------



## lilyhermes

Julide said:


> *Pugsy* I loves it!! It goes so well with a GP!!! Seriously well done!!! So chic!! Wow *IL* thank you for posting these beauties!!!Now I can't wait to see the link!
> 
> Ladies you have made my night!! Beautiful coats!! Handbags!! Life is good!!!


 
*Pug*, what a unique and fabulous coat.  It looks terrific on you - very chic!

I'm just so jealous of all this talk about beautiful coats.  Here it is the middle of November, and it's supposed to be 74 tomorrow  - definitely not good coat weather!


----------



## 880

irishlass1029 said:


> Okay while you wait, here's her new Burberry one...



THanks for posting IL!

Pugsy, HAWT! And I adore your taupe wool/leather GP!! And of course ms Sellier Kelly 32! 

Christie Marie, ahem - waiting for more of your gorgy action pics  

Thanks guys for the compliments!


----------



## maryg1

irishlass1029 said:


> Here



OMG, this coat is beyond stunning!


----------



## maryg1

irishlass1029 said:


> Well if it doesn't qualify for in here, at least post it in chat - I am in love with that coat.  But I can't justify it since *there are only about 2 days a year that I can actually wear a coat here.  *Boo!


you lucky gal


----------



## maryg1

I haven't been wearing any of my H scarves lately, so I live vicariously after you!
I need some new Hermes...a bag maybe!


----------



## purseinsanity

irishlass1029 said:


> Okay while you wait, here's her new Burberry one...


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

That coat is stunning, pug!


----------



## Raquelly

Oh my that coat is amazing....

IL, I love the little penguin fob, perfect winter treat!


----------



## Vanmiracle

* irishlass1029, 880* Your coat and cape photographs are amazing and so are you.

*880* - I am not a Kelly girl, but seeing your vintage queen makes me think, maybe I should rethink the entire reseller/vintage cause ...seigh


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution..
thanks for letting me share!

Zara dress (59 euros)
Zavabushka scarf
SSP






Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## fashionistaO

*DD:* v nice ensemble, and lovely new avatar


----------



## lovely64

This is one of my fav threads!

I am ashamed to say that when I plowed my way through my wardrobe, I really couldn´t find anything "cheap"ush::shame: I really should get more shopping savvy/concious since I end up not wearing 90% of what I buy:s


----------



## MrsVintage

lovely64 said:


> ..... when I plowed my way through my wardrobe, I really couldn´t find anything "cheap"ush::shame:




Good one Kat, way to go, I'm proud of you


----------



## maryg1

lovely64 said:


> This is one of my fav threads!
> 
> I am ashamed to say that when I plowed my way through my wardrobe, I really couldn´t find anything "cheap"ush::shame: I really should get more shopping savvy/concious since I end up not wearing 90% of what I buy:s



do you need a personal shopper?
try this mantra: spend less on clothes, spend more on Hermes


----------



## maryg1

*dreamdoll*, I love Zavabushka, I'm thinking about getting one. Do scarves go on sale?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!



fashionistaO said:


> *DD:* v nice ensemble, and lovely new avatar


----------



## dreamdoll

For my local stores, scarves hardly ever go on sale, but I have read that for other countries such as the US, France (specifically Paris), Canada, some scarves do go on sale - but not all. I guess at this point, it would be difficult to say that Zavabushka would go on sale...no one really knows for sure I believe. HTH!



maryg1 said:


> *dreamdoll*, I love Zavabushka, I'm thinking about getting one. Do scarves go on sale?


----------



## lovely64

MrsVintage said:


> Good one Kat, way to go, I'm proud of you


  Thanks

It has to be my new mantra: Don´t buy, don´t buy


----------



## lovely64

maryg1 said:


> do you need a personal shopper?
> try this mantra: *spend less on clothes, spend more on Hermes*


 LOL, I just wrote my new mantra, although I´m liking yours too


----------



## pug*shoes

Thank you Lilyhermes! Aww, come visit, we have coat weather! 

800, 

Thanks Purseinsanity and Raquelly!

Dreamdoll, love that dress, you always look gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, you look so classy!


----------



## fashionistaO

lovely64 said:


> This is one of my fav threads!
> 
> I am ashamed to say that when I plowed my way through my wardrobe, I really couldn´t find anything "cheap"ush::shame: I really should get more shopping savvy/concious since I end up not wearing 90% of what I buy:s



Hihi *lovely64*, your closet must be raid worthy ..  .. rival to Mira'a^^?


----------



## Julide

*DreamDoll* Looking good!!Love your avatar too!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*pug*shoes*, *purseinsanity*, *julide*, thank you ladies for the kind words!  

I have forgotten to add - black fox fur collar (&#8364;89) worn in my avatar with my Tokyo twilly  The fur collar comes in three amazing neutrals &#8211; black, brown, and grey.  (more details on my blog)


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> *pug*shoes*, *purseinsanity*, *julide*, thank you ladies for the kind words!
> 
> I have forgotten to add - black fox fur collar (89) worn in my avatar with my Tokyo twilly  The fur collar comes in three amazing neutrals  black, brown, and grey.  (more details on my blog)



DD, you have that special magic to wear inexpensive things and make them look  worth thousands dollars.
Now going to read your blog!


----------



## maryg1

*DD*, where did you get the fur collar?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



maryg1 said:


> DD, you have that special magic to wear inexpensive things and make them look worth thousands dollars.
> Now going to read your blog!


----------



## dreamdoll

If you can leave me your email on a comment on my blog, I will email you where I got it, thanks 



maryg1 said:


> *DD*, where did you get the fur collar?


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> If you can leave me your email on a comment on my blog, I will email you where I got it, thanks



sure, I will!


----------



## 880

Dreamdoll, love the fur collar and your pic! 

Am scrolling back to catch up! 

Van, I think you would look fabulous with a vintage kelly - just saying!


----------



## 880

lovely64 said:


> This is one of my fav threads!
> 
> I am ashamed to say that when I plowed my way through my wardrobe, I really couldn´t find anything "cheap"ush::shame: I really should get more shopping savvy/concious since I end up not wearing 90% of what I buy:s



LOL  Dearest Kat, I would love to see the contents of your entire closet and would be happy to be the recipient of any of the 90% you don;t wear!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you 



880 said:


> Dreamdoll, love the fur collar and your pic!
> 
> Am scrolling back to catch up!
> 
> Van, I think you would look fabulous with a vintage kelly - just saying!


----------



## robee

everybody looks lovely here.   I always enjoy looking at all the pictures.  and how one mix and match.  thanks for sharing


----------



## dreamdoll

Welcome back *Robee*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution for the week - wearing my KenC , thank you for letting me share!

Dress, local shop US$35


----------



## peppers90

*dreamdoll*  I like how you wear your K en C!!   You always look so chic! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## dreamdoll

peppers90 said:


> *dreamdoll* I like how you wear your K en C!!  You always look so chic! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## maryg1

What a pity! I wore my new Zara jacket yesterday with Musique scarf but didn't get a picture of me...next time!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, another lovely look!


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg1*, must be very pretty with the scarf 

*purseinsanity*, thank you


----------



## irishlass1029

Plain old jeans, sleeveless shirt from Steinmart and _Astrologie_.


----------



## dreamdoll

*IL*, you look amazing!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks!   LOL I was looking at my nails in that pic and they were starting to get talon-like so I cut them all off this morning.


----------



## rushka

*dreamdoll-*Stunning yet again!!!  Wish that in addition to being your K en C twin that I were your closet twin too!!!

*IL*-WOW, you look hawt in coral!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

irishlass1029 said:


> Plain old jeans, sleeveless shirt from Steinmart and _Astrologie_.


 

Gorgeous!  Hardly describe it as "plain".  You look great!


----------



## Julide

*Dreamdoll* I love your dress!!!
*IL* Seriously HOT!! Love the top!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*IL* this c/w is fabulous for you coloring!


----------



## fashionistaO

*DD* like how you draped the KenC


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



fashionistaO said:


> *DD* like how you draped the KenC


----------



## 880

Dreamdoll, IL, gorgeous pics! 

maryg1, you could sling on the zara jacket and scarf for a quick pic, just saying!  We'd love to see!


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*,


----------



## irishlass1029

Everyone is so kind.  Thank you


----------



## maryg1

880 said:


> maryg1, you could sling on the zara jacket and scarf for a quick pic, just saying!  We'd love to see!



I think I'll do tonight


----------



## maryg1

IL, what a beautiful shade of red/orange your scarf has


----------



## maryg1

ok, here you are


----------



## 880

maryg1 said:


> ok, here you are



Maryg1, these are such fabulous pics! Thank you for sharing. Love how the zara jacket skims the body and showcases the shirt cuffs!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

maryg1 said:


> ok, here you are



Lovely photos!!!  Looking good


----------



## BBK

Just skimmed this thread but will be back to look again, it's great, well done ladies!


----------



## steffe

Today's outfit :

(for outfit details, please refer to my blog: http://conservative-elegant.blogspot.com/2009/11/plaid.html )

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SwLyyjsNPnI/AAAAAAAAAnk/ldYBLD_ibq0/s1600/IMG_8714.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SwLyym9jBBI/AAAAAAAAAns/5qskUO0oawA/s1600/IMG_8727.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SvDMcwqMRMI/AAAAAAAAAkg/I3DVaPycxjs/s1600-h/IMG_8642.jpg


----------



## Julide

*Maryg1* Looking hot!!!






*Steffe* so good to see you here!! I love your outfits!! As always


----------



## fashionistaO

everyone!


----------



## dreamdoll

Everyone's look good!!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

irishlass1029 said:


> Plain old jeans, sleeveless shirt from Steinmart and _Astrologie_.



And WHAT, pray tell, is on the wrist of the hand holding the camera? Something that wraps twice?????


----------



## luv2shophandbag

OMG!! *maryg* That jacket is FANTASTIC!!!!

*dreamdoll* you are the queen of chic!

I have only gone 2 pages back, so I am sure I have missed many many great looks!

I love this thread! Thanks everyone for posting such fantastic pics!


----------



## irishlass1029

luv2shophandbag said:


> And WHAT, pray tell, is on the wrist of the hand holding the camera? Something that wraps twice?????


 
LOL!  That's my Barenia Kelly Double Tour - got it on an H trip with Brennamom in BH as my Cali/Team Twinkie "souvenir."


----------



## irishlass1029

maryg1 - Love that look!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for your kind words! 



luv2shophandbag said:


> OMG!! *maryg* That jacket is FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> *dreamdoll* you are the queen of chic!
> 
> I have only gone 2 pages back, so I am sure I have missed many many great looks!
> 
> I love this thread! Thanks everyone for posting such fantastic pics!


----------



## rushka

Maryg1- What an awesome look!!! Having a very serious case of Zara envy here!!!

Steffe- Plaid and oh so chic!  Love your blog too!


----------



## purseinsanity

*maryg*, you look fantastic!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my mango dress (USD55) paired with Zabavushka, one of my fav scarves now  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## pug*shoes

Maryg1, love that jacket  Gorgeous!

Dreamdoll, love your looks, so gorgeous and classic


----------



## miss oinky

Simply fabulous everyone


----------



## maryg1

thank you everyone for the kind words!


----------



## lilyhermes

maryg1 said:


> thank you everyone for the kind words!


 
I like that jacket, too, *mary*, but what I really like is your "want versus need" lists.  Too funny and unfortunately, too true!  May they converge at some point though.


----------



## maryg1

lilyhermes said:


> I like that jacket, too, *mary*, but what I really like is your "want versus need" lists.  Too funny and unfortunately, too true!  May they converge at some point though.



I hope so! the bad thing I keep delaying the "need" list against the "want" list! thank God now it's winter and I don't need a new pair of sunglasses soon


----------



## maryg1

^and have to add a new pair of boots and a new winter jacket to the list (waiting for sale in January)


----------



## steffe

Thank you dear *Julide*, I have not seen you for ages! 
It's always so good to see an old friend again. 
Have a great Holiday season!




Julide said:


> *Maryg1* Looking hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steffe* so good to see you here!! I love your outfits!! As always


----------



## steffe

rushka said:


> Maryg1- What an awesome look!!! Having a very serious case of Zara envy here!!!
> 
> Steffe- Plaid and oh so chic! Love your blog too!


 
Thank you Rushka!  you are welcome to leave comments on my blog if you like, any time,


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, I'm running out of words to describe how wonderful you look!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

irishlass1029 said:


> Plain old jeans, sleeveless shirt from Steinmart and _Astrologie_.


 
*Irishlass: *Super hot ! I didn't know that Astrologie also came in 90cm.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Mary*: Chic !! Love your jacket and french cuffs. Casual but the whole outfit is so well put together.  It look effortless !!


----------



## dreamdoll

Very sweet of you, thank you! 



purseinsanity said:


> *dreamdoll*, I'm running out of words to describe how wonderful you look!


----------



## MaiTai

Just catching up on the last few pages... fabulous contributions everyone! 

*dreamdoll* you always look a million dollars 

*Irish*, gorgeous, chic and fabulous! 

*maryg* I love military inspired jackets (and your thread ) so cool with the scarf and shirt cuffs showing 

*steffe*, great to see you!! Love your take on the equestrian look, fabulous style! 

Wearing jeans from Somewhere and a sweater from agnes b. (sale)


----------



## maryg1

^thank you *MaiTai*! and congrats for today's outfit


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you *maryg*


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you my dear!  Yay to twins in the fur  And you look absolutely fabulous!!!



MaiTai said:


> Just catching up on the last few pages... fabulous contributions everyone!
> 
> *dreamdoll* you always look a million dollars
> 
> *Irish*, gorgeous, chic and fabulous!
> 
> *maryg* I love military inspired jackets (and your thread ) so cool with the scarf and shirt cuffs showing
> 
> *steffe*, great to see you!! Love your take on the equestrian look, fabulous style!
> 
> Wearing jeans from Somewhere and a sweater from agnes b. (sale)


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you *dreamdoll! *Fur twins, yay!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

MaiTai said:


> Thank you *dreamdoll! *Fur twins, yay!!!


----------



## Julide

steffe said:


> Thank you dear *Julide*, I have not seen you for ages!
> It's always so good to see an old friend again.
> Have a great Holiday season!


 
Thank you *Steffe*!! Have a great holiday season as well!

*MaiTai* You look wonderful!!!


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you *Julide*


----------



## purseinsanity

*MaiTai*, you personify style!


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you *purseinsanity*. I still have not recovered from your gorgeous reveal, congrats again


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you so much!


----------



## fashionistaO

*MT:* .. love mixing the *blacks *and the *blues*!


----------



## 880

dreamdoll said:


> Thank you my dear!  Yay to twins in the fur  And you look absolutely fabulous!!!



Love all the pics! Love the fur too 

Dreamdoll, your mango dress pic rocks!


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*, thank you!


----------



## Kallie Girl

OK... here's one for the older crowd! 

JJill turtleneck $29. I bought it in a zillion colors and love these things. The neck is ruched but it's hard to tell in the picture. The one pictured, in a color called "brass", perfectly matches one of the colors in my shawl... it is amazing... I feel like I need to buy a few of them and save them as I don't think I'll ever find a turtleneck that matches this perfectly ever again! Here's a link:
http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pr...S200932419145864FC6E3128424618B19DB7&h=M&sk=M

Also, there is a *Friends and Family discount * event going on now until Nov. 22... 30% off ... *Code FF1109*.

Also wearing jeans from QVC and vest from Eileen Fisher.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for sharing! I love the turtleneck on you (beautiful colour!), and what a great price too! 



Kallie Girl said:


> OK... here's one for the older crowd!
> 
> JJill turtleneck $29. I bought it in a zillion colors and love these things. The neck is ruched but it's hard to tell in the picture. The one pictured, in a color called "brass", perfectly matches one of the colors in my shawl... it is amazing... I feel like I need to buy a few of them and save them as I don't think I'll ever find a turtleneck that matches this perfectly ever again! Here's a link:
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pr...S200932419145864FC6E3128424618B19DB7&h=M&sk=M
> 
> Also, there is a *Friends and Family discount *event going on now until Nov. 22... 30% off ... *Code FF1109*.
> 
> Also wearing jeans from QVC and vest from Eileen Fisher.


----------



## irishlass1029

Lovely Kallie Girl!  And you are ROCKIN' that CdC!


----------



## pianoblue

Hello KG,
what older crowd? you look fabulous.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*MaiTai*: I just discovered your georgous new winter obsession so you'll be hearing from me soon.  What a great stylish way to use our beloved H scarves !!

I hope you're fully recovered from your cold.  Heard that you were not feeling well.

Here is my first butterfly knot that I learned from our wonderful muse MT !!!  It is amazing how the ring turns the plisse into a flower !!! Thanks so much for showing us the trick !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kallie Girl said:


> OK... here's one for the older crowd!
> 
> JJill turtleneck $29. I bought it in a zillion colors and love these things. The neck is ruched but it's hard to tell in the picture. The one pictured, in a color called "brass", perfectly matches one of the colors in my shawl... it is amazing... I feel like I need to buy a few of them and save them as I don't think I'll ever find a turtleneck that matches this perfectly ever again! Here's a link:
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pr...S200932419145864FC6E3128424618B19DB7&h=M&sk=M
> 
> Also, there is a *Friends and Family discount *event going on now until Nov. 22... 30% off ... *Code FF1109*.
> 
> Also wearing jeans from QVC and vest from Eileen Fisher.


 
KG: That shawl works wonderful with your green turtleneck.  Hey, we don't have generation gaps here when it comes to loving H things.

You look lovely and so comfortable.


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful knot!! And you look great! Looks like I need a plisse too 




chkpfbeliever said:


> *MaiTai*: I just discovered your georgous new winter obsession so you'll be hearing from me soon. What a great stylish way to use our beloved H scarves !!
> 
> I hope you're fully recovered from your cold. Heard that you were not feeling well.
> 
> Here is my first butterfly knot that I learned from our wonderful muse MT !!! It is amazing how the ring turns the plisse into a flower !!! Thanks so much for showing us the trick !!!


----------



## purseinsanity

KG!  You look fabulous!  Love the CDC and the bag and the shawl, and the shirt!!


----------



## maryg1

Hi *KG*, love your Birkin! Hermes has spoilt us with many colours but a black Birkin is such a staple


----------



## maryg1

Going to learn about the butterfly knot! I'm in love with my plissè but find it hard to wear it with a nice knot, I simply tie it


----------



## latte&me

summer hat from Bondi Beach, got it 2-3 years ago, a short jeans that and grey Bassike top as singlet.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kallie Girl, you look amazing! I love your entire outfit! Thanks for sharing where you found your turtleneck. I live in turtlenecks all winter long and I have been looking for some well-made, yet inexpensive ones in a variety of colors.



Kallie Girl said:


>


----------



## MaiTai

*fashionista* and *880* thank you 

*Kallie Girl*, you have got such a fabulous eye for color, great outfit! 

*chkpfbeliever*, just gorgeous!! Perfect butterfly knot, looks so lovely with your matching top. Feeling better already, thank you for your sweet words 

*latte&me*, how cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## latte&me

Hi MaiTai, have been following your blog and your thread, your outfit and your casual yet elegant style inspired me a lot. Just want to say thank you, and yes, I am your fan


----------



## MaiTai

Thanks so much for your very kind words, dear *latte&me* I'm feeling honored and happy!


----------



## Kallie Girl

Awww, thank you so much *dreamdoll, irishlass1029, pianoblue, chkpfbeliever, purseinsanity, Hermes Newbie, maryg1*, and *MaiTai*!

*HermesNewbie*... I live in turtlenecks, too. I used to wear cashmere ones and was always so hot in them and finally got the sense to look for lighter-weight fabrics. I've tried quite a few but particularly love the one from JJill. And it will be even cheaper with the 30% discount applied. I bought it before the sale but I'm going to buy some back ups for next year!

*maryg1*, I love black Birkins, too! Mine is Havanne... I would get black but I very rarely wear black .. I mostly wear brown as my neutral. My Birkin is very dark and I love the way the gold HW pops against the dark color. Can you tell I love this Birkin!!


----------



## MaiTai

*KG*, your Birkin is absolutely tdf!!


----------



## Kallie Girl

MaiTai said:


> *KG*, your Birkin is absolutely tdf!!


 
Oh, *MaiTai *you are so sweet to say that. I've had it for quite some time now and looking at it still makes me swoon!


----------



## MaiTai

*KG*, I have to admit that I am swooning over it for quite some time too,lol!! Love Havanne, it's a color that we don't see that often here


----------



## 880

KG, I have to say, I am a BIG fan of your color palette - adore your mix of browns, greens, orange. 

MT, am busy trying to figure out the fur collar thingie! 

HUgs all.


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte&me*, looking cool!!


----------



## crochetbella

Just getting caught up here. :reading:

Everyone looks gorgeous!!!

Kallie!!! Oh my gosh I used to work at JJill and I love those turtlenecks!  They had them sleeveless for the summer with a little ruched neck and I loved those too.   Thanks for reminding me, I need to get some!


----------



## maryg1

Kallie Girl said:


> *maryg1*, I love black Birkins, too! Mine is Havanne... I would get black but I very rarely wear black .. I mostly wear brown as my neutral. My Birkin is very dark and I love the way the gold HW pops against the dark color. Can you tell I love this Birkin!!



Sorry, in my monitor it looked like black! well, a girl can't have too many Birkins so you need a black one in case you wear black!


----------



## Kallie Girl

maryg1 said:


> Sorry, in my monitor it looked like black! well, a girl can't have too many Birkins so you need a black one in case you wear black!


 
LOL... yes, I wish my budget allowed for black along with my others .. maybe some day!!


----------



## maryg1

*Latte&Me*: I love your mix, you look ready for a fashion shoot. Do you work in fashion industry?


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## lilyhermes

Kallie Girl said:


> OK... here's one for the older crowd!
> 
> JJill turtleneck $29. I bought it in a zillion colors and love these things. The neck is ruched but it's hard to tell in the picture. The one pictured, in a color called "brass", perfectly matches one of the colors in my shawl... it is amazing... I feel like I need to buy a few of them and save them as I don't think I'll ever find a turtleneck that matches this perfectly ever again! Here's a link:
> http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pr...S200932419145864FC6E3128424618B19DB7&h=M&sk=M
> 
> Also, there is a *Friends and Family discount *event going on now until Nov. 22... 30% off ... *Code FF1109*.
> 
> Also wearing jeans from QVC and vest from Eileen Fisher.


Fabulous colors, *KG*, and that "brass" turtleneck really sets the the "La Femme" off perfectly (I hadn't realized how beautiful that shawl is until I saw yours.)

You look terrific!


----------



## purseinsanity

l*atte*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*KG: *Thanks for introducing me to a new color of your birkin.  That are just too many wonderful colors that my budget would allow.  Yours is beautiful.


----------



## udon

880 - I am loving your cape and esp its price!


----------



## Diva999

Beautiful ladies, beautiful looks!!


----------



## latte&me

*Thank you everyone. *This thread is sure an inspiration for everyone regardless of each individual's fashion budget I love how we manage to recycle our old closet, add something H and whoola  I am very confident to say that we ROCK with our H  Also, everyone is being so supportive, thank you, thank you and you all are the BEST 
*maryg1* Thanks for starting this thread, this is a really great idea. I haven't own a birkin (will soon receive my first Kelly  but only some smalll accessories and Jige clutches which I can play with. I don't get chance to dress up when I am at work, I am always wearing flats and white coat busy at the dispensary.


----------



## bornfree

latte&me said:


> summer hat from Bondi Beach, got it 2-3 years ago, a short jeans that and grey Bassike top as singlet.



u are totally rockin this look! LOVE IT!


----------



## IFFAH

*latte&me*, you have the scarf tailored into a vest? *Splendid idea!*


----------



## fashionistaO

*MT:* thanks to your flower video, I must add plisse to my endless list!
*latte&me:* ITA w/ IFFAH .. need to get sewing!

*Kallie Girl:* ,, and!


----------



## licencetocook

:coolpics:Superb Thread!!!:coolpics: I love how everyone managed to create unique looks with next to no $$$.

From classic to super cool styles, this is one of my all time fav threads!

 *KEEP ROCKING THOSE H!*​


----------



## latte&me

*IFFAH & fashionistaO* -- lol, i haven't inherit any tayloring skills from my mum I bought the hermes vest (MARINE ET CAVALERIE) from a ruputable reseller
Today's outfit - a 20s' inspired flapper dress from my mum's closet , it is below the knee . i pull the dress up and fasten it with a hermes belt, it doesn't look too bad


----------



## dreamdoll

Cool look with your CDC! 



latte&me said:


> *IFFAH & fashionistaO* -- lol, i haven't inherit any tayloring skills from my mum I bought the hermes vest (MARINE ET CAVALERIE) from a ruputable reseller
> Today's outfit - a 20s' inspired flapper dress from my mum's closet , it is below the knee . i pull the dress up and fasten it with a hermes belt, it doesn't look too bad


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> *maryg1* Thanks for starting this thread, this is a really great idea. I haven't own a birkin (*will soon receive my first Kelly*  but only some smalll accessories and Jige clutches which I can play with. I don't get chance to dress up when I am at work, I am always wearing flats and white coat busy at the dispensary.


Me too! We will be rocking our Kellys soon, stay tuned!


----------



## maryg1

L&M: that jacket is fabulous!


----------



## latte&me

maryg1 said:


> Me too! We will be rocking our Kellys soon, stay tuned!



Jacket is from Paule ka, one of my fav jackets. hhmmm.. is your kelly is K in circle  mine is E in square. Let's share our first Kelly's action pic here


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> Jacket is from Paule ka, one of my fav jackets. hhmmm.. is your kelly is K in circle  mine is E in square. Let's share our first Kelly's action pic here



No K in circle yet...still thinking what Kelly will age the same as me, maybe a black box Kelly!


----------



## BBK

maryg1 said:


> No K in circle yet...still thinking what Kelly will age the same as me, maybe a black box Kelly!



Black box kellys are the way forward!  Mine was purchased when I was 21, it's still looking a lot younger than me!


----------



## 880

Cool look Latte and me! Dreamdoll, I've been stalking your gorgeous pics with EL and the fur collar lol! Fantastic on you - will scroll back and catch up! 

Here is my fav bebe top. so versatile. Adrian Goldschmeid jeans, valentino ruched leather jacket (old), ribbed H belt and gris elephant CDC.


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*, thank you! What a cool look - great outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

*880*, very very cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte,* you look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Julide

Ladies I am lovin' these outfits!!So many good ideas!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Julide said:


> Ladies I am lovin' these outfits!!So many good ideas!!



hi *Julide*, we are twins in the sentiments .. lol


----------



## fashionistaO

*L&M:* Fun look, like your jacket!
 (you can put adj hidden straps on the flapper skirt ^can also wear it as a dress)

*880:* way cool! .. gris elephant, is it GHW or PHW?


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> hi *Julide*, we are twins in the sentiments .. lol



He heI know I now totally want a Gris E CDC and a Marron Fonce PB too!! Plus a H scarf vest!!!The list is too long!!


----------



## 880

Thanks guys! FashionistaO, gris elephant alligator CDC is phw  Very versatile - looks brown in some light but somehow because of the cool toned phw I feel it goes really well with black stuff. Purseinsanity - do you have one in this color too?


----------



## fashionistaO

880,  it in the PHW, but Mad only had them in GHW .. SA locating one for me, fingers crossed!
I agree, I like it w/ blk ensemble.


----------



## fashionistaO

Julide said:


> He heI know I now totally want a Gris E CDC and a Marron Fonce PB too!! Plus a H scarf vest!!!The list is too long!!



in hindsight .. kicking myself for passing it up on the recent NYC sale .. maybe next time!


----------



## MaiTai

*fashionistaO* you are very welcome 

*latte&me,* another killer look, fabulous!! 







*880* :urock:


----------



## latte&me

*maryg1* -- I will put my first Kelly pic here . stay tuned 
*880* - fierce and smokin
*fashionistaO, Purseinsanity, dreamdoll, MaiTai, Julide, BBK and all the kind ladies*: thanks for visiting this thread


----------



## latte&me

Inspired from MaiTai's Twilly Power and IFFAH's post (I silk You), here is my vintage Lanvin maxi dress with my Twilly in fushia . I use the Twilly as belt, and the 3 Hermes metals are just a good combo with the leather strap that I bought from the local flea market a while ago.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great!!



latte&me said:


> Inspired from MaiTai's Twilly Power and IFFAH's post (I silk You), here is my vintage Lanvin maxi dress with my Twilly in fushia . I use the Twilly as belt, and the 3 Hermes metals are just a good combo with the leather strap that I bought from the local flea market a while ago.


----------



## bagmad73

*latte&me* - you are amazing - you have such an artistic and genius ability to put things together!!! Just fabulous!!! Thanks so much for sharing - please share more pics!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte*, you work colors so well!


----------



## LinaFIN

Another great thread to follow! You are all such an inspiration to me! I hope I can find the time to pop in often and hopefully, maybe, time permitting, contribute with photos myself (though you all have such great style I might be too embarrased).


----------



## purseinsanity

880 said:


> Thanks guys! FashionistaO, gris elephant alligator CDC is phw  Very versatile - looks brown in some light but somehow because of the cool toned phw I feel it goes really well with black stuff. *Purseinsanity - do you have one in this color too*?


 I do!  I love it!  Mine has gold hw though.  Love it with phw...my original choice but they only had gold so I grabbed it anyway!


----------



## LQYB

beautiful color platte Latte.

Everyone look fabulous!


----------



## maryg1

*Latte&me*, beyond Hermes I see you have a nice collection of Chanel flaps! good taste!
*880*, love your jacket


----------



## fashionistaO

*Latte&me:*  OMG, you like Lanvin !?! .. I love those vintage pieces - looking eclectic!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Kallie Girl,* you look fabu!  You put colors together sooo well!


----------



## latte&me

Hello to *Dreamdoll, bagmad73, purseinsanity, LinaFIN, LQYB, margyl1, fashionistaO , 888 , Cavalier Girl and everyone !*thanks for the compliments (I love to have feedback even if it is a neutral or negative one, in a kind way )
*bagmad, Purseinsanity & LQYB*: I love to mix different things, be it colors, patterns, textures. Look at other members or celebrities' pics give me some idea too. Purseinsanity, a very big thank you to you, you are always supportive and kind to all the member in tPf
*margy1, fashionistO*: classic items will never outdated. I am regreting why I didn't learn this when I was young. fashionistaO, yes, I love vintage clothing. Holly's Harp, Lanvin, Halston (I am still hunting for the one shoulder goddess gown) ossie clark and missoni are brilliant. I have a few pieces of jewerly from Lanvin too. They really make a statement. I am glad to know that you like Lanvin. we can probably share some pics


----------



## Julide

*Latte&Me* great look!! Love your vintage Lanvin. I would love to collect vintage...just have no clue where to start!
*KallieGirl *A hugeI picked up a couple of J Jill turtlenecks today!!!


----------



## SuiteSixteen

*Latte&Me *AHHHHHHHHH 
and your tiny waist !!!


----------



## latte&me

Julide - I start collecting vintage fashion about 2-3 years ago. It does take time.  some of the website provide really good info about vintage clothing e.g. Vintage Fashion Guild
SuiteSixteen - I always make sure that I Inhale deeply (like I am practising bikram yoga) when i took my action pic


----------



## latte&me

My outfits for Tuesday, 7pm to 10.30 pm, dinner with bf and families
Vintage Versus from the early-mid 90s





I can't get enough of my fuchsia twilly.  Inspired from the color on my vintage Lanvin dress, I then match the twilly with my H belt (the red side). The color somehow also remind me 1 of the dresses that MaiTai wore....hhmm..


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte&me*, you look great!! Love your CDC too!


----------



## LarissaHK

latte&me said:


> My outfits for Tuesday, 7pm to 10.30 pm, dinner with bf and families
> Vintage Versus from the early-mid 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of my fuchsia twilly. Inspired from the color on my vintage Lanvin dress, I then match the twilly with my H belt (the red side). The color somehow also remind me 1 of the dresses that MaiTai wore....hhmm..


 *Latte&me* you look fantastic,your dress is gorgeous


----------



## IFFAH

*Ms. Vintage Lanvin* is not easy to pull off yet you did with a stunning of applause! It reminds me of the gorgeous Indonesian batik prints.



latte&me said:


> Inspired from MaiTai's Twilly Power and IFFAH's post (I silk You), here is my vintage Lanvin maxi dress with my Twilly in fushia . I use the Twilly as belt, and the 3 Hermes metals are just a good combo with the leather strap that I bought from the local flea market a while ago.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

latte&me said:


> Inspired from MaiTai's Twilly Power and IFFAH's post (I silk You), here is my vintage Lanvin maxi dress with my Twilly in fushia . I use the Twilly as belt, and the 3 Hermes metals are just a good combo with the leather strap that I bought from the local flea market a while ago.


 
latte&me: You look georgous.  Love the way how you can put them together so nice.  Wish I have that talent !!


----------



## maryg1

Latte&Me: I live near the most famous vintage shop in Italy, they also rent clothes for fashion shots, films, etc..
Sometimes I go there but never bought anything, I must pay them a visit soon!


----------



## latte&me

*Dreamdoll , LarissaHK, IFFAH, margy1, chkpfbeliever & all the love ladies*
Thank you . I was quite a visitor of this thread for quite a long time but was too shy to post any action pic. Thanks for giving your constant support. 
*IFFAH*: I like this piece of vintage Lanvin very much. Due to her age, she already have some small holes . Batik is one of my fav prints. I have few pieces too but find them not easy to pull off, quite challenging to wear batik IMO
*margy1*: I love vintage shopping  it is a treasure hunt. sometimes you shop for 2 days but still find nothing catch your eyes. Tell me what you see from the vintage shop if you happend to go there 1 day


----------



## Kallie Girl

Julide said:


> *Latte&Me* great look!! Love your vintage Lanvin. I would love to collect vintage...just have no clue where to start!
> *KallieGirl *A hugeI picked up a couple of J Jill turtlenecks today!!!


 
Oh, *Julide*, thanks for letting me know!! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## andee

*880-* I lurve your jacket. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ardneish

latte&me said:


> *IFFAH & fashionistaO* -- lol, i haven't inherit any tayloring skills from my mum I bought the hermes vest (MARINE ET CAVALERIE) from a ruputable reseller
> Today's outfit - a 20s' inspired flapper dress from my mum's closet , it is below the knee . i pull the dress up and fasten it with a hermes belt, it doesn't look too bad


 

I love this look!, young fun, classy and individual

I think you really look amazing totally gorgeous


----------



## purseinsanity

*Latte*, another great look!


----------



## Julide

latte&me said:


> Julide - I start collecting vintage fashion about 2-3 years ago. It does take time.  some of the website provide really good info about vintage clothing e.g. Vintage Fashion Guild
> SuiteSixteen - I always make sure that I Inhale deeply (like I am practising bikram yoga) when i took my action pic



Thanks! I think I will start looking!!Also *Latte* your vintage versace looks amazing on you!!!



Kallie Girl said:


> Oh, *Julide*, thanks for letting me know!! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine!



Thanks for sharing the discount!! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## bagluv

You look fabulous....love this




latte&me said:


> *IFFAH & fashionistaO* -- lol, i haven't inherit any tayloring skills from my mum I bought the hermes vest (MARINE ET CAVALERIE) from a ruputable reseller
> Today's outfit - a 20s' inspired flapper dress from my mum's closet , it is below the knee . i pull the dress up and fasten it with a hermes belt, it doesn't look too bad


----------



## latte&me

hello ladies, I am back to my small apartment but will be back to melbourne city in 2 days for a coming x'mas party. Will bring some H items along with me. as I mentioned before, I don't get to dress up alot when I am back to work, so I'll prefer to bring my items back to Melbourne
*ardneish, purseinsanity, Julide and bagluv*- Thank you for the compliments, I am feeeeeling goooood
*Julide* -- I love to visit Vintageous too, an online vintage boutique. sometimes you can find fab dressess from Lanvin,YSL, Dior, Halston...


----------



## dreamdoll

Love vintage too! 



latte&me said:


> hello ladies, I am back to my small apartment but will be back to melbourne city in 2 days for a coming x'mas party. Will bring some H items along with me. as I mentioned before, I don't get to dress up alot when I am back to work, so I'll prefer to bring my items back to Melbourne
> *ardneish, purseinsanity, Julide and bagluv*- Thank you for the compliments, I am feeeeeling goooood
> *Julide* -- I love to visit Vintageous too, an online vintage boutique. sometimes you can find fab dressess from Lanvin,YSL, Dior, Halston...


----------



## Julide

latte&me said:


> hello ladies, I am back to my small apartment but will be back to melbourne city in 2 days for a coming x'mas party. Will bring some H items along with me. as I mentioned before, I don't get to dress up alot when I am back to work, so I'll prefer to bring my items back to Melbourne
> *ardneish, purseinsanity, Julide and bagluv*- Thank you for the compliments, I am feeeeeling goooood
> *Julide* -- I love to visit *Vintageous too*, an online vintage boutique. sometimes you can find fab dressess from Lanvin,YSL, Dior, Halston...



I am on there now!!!!Sending you a huge!!! My wallet is!!!


----------



## maryg1

She's arrived!!!!! My first Kelly is here, I'll post some pictures tonight!


----------



## licencetocook

*Make sure your camera is fully charged!
We demand lots of action pics with fab outfits, Maryg.*

​


----------



## maryg1

thank you LTC! I will take plenty of pictures for you all!


----------



## maryg1

ready...steady...go!
Presenting my 32 Beige Calf Kelly with covered lock, stamped Y in a circle for 1995 (she's a teenager!!!)
these pictures were only made to try her around the house, she will officially start her life in Italy on Sunday
in the last pictures the colour is a bit yellowish, but she's a true beige and it's a great neutral


----------



## loves

she is beautiful *maryg* i've a weakness for beiges and taupes and you carry it so well. congratulations!


----------



## miss oinky

Beautiful maryg1, congrats


----------



## maryg1

thank you* loves* and *miss piggy* (ever told you I love your avatar? The real  Miss Piggy diva!)


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks, oink oink


----------



## pamella

Mary,  congratulations on a stunning and beautiful Kelly. I am so glad you two have
found each other!!!   Enjoy her and thank you for letting us share your joy!!!!


----------



## lilyhermes

maryg1 said:


> ready...steady...go!
> Presenting my 32 Beige Calf Kelly with covered lock, stamped Y in a circle for 1995 (she's a teenager!!!)
> these pictures were only made to try her around the house, she will officially start her life in Italy on Sunday
> in the last pictures the colour is a bit yellowish, but she's a true beige and it's a great neutral


 
She's a great neutral, AND . . . a great beauty, *mary*.  Just gorgeous and how lucky you were to find her.


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg*, CONGRATS!!! She's a beautiful neutral!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Julide said:


> I am on there now!!!!Sending you a huge!!! My wallet is!!!



*omg, Julide - your too fast!  .. lol .. can we get a peek into your shopping bag!?!*


----------



## fashionistaO

CONGRATS *maryg1*, this color and leather is perfect for you .. destined!


----------



## irishlass1029

Congrats maryg1!!!  She's lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

*mary*, you look fabulous!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## latte&me

wooowww... congrats Margy1!!  she is a beauty. Is she a sellier kelly? Do post more action pics when you bring her out on Sunday


----------



## LarissaHK

maryg1 said:


> ready...steady...go!
> Presenting my 32 Beige Calf Kelly with covered lock, stamped Y in a circle for 1995 (she's a teenager!!!)
> these pictures were only made to try her around the house, she will officially start her life in Italy on Sunday
> in the last pictures the colour is a bit yellowish, but she's a true beige and it's a great neutral







*maryg1* congratulations on your new kelly bag, she is gorgeousand in beauiful colour


----------



## maryg1

*pamella, lilyhermes, dreamdoll, fashionistaO, latte&me, LarissaHK*: thank you gals! 
*Latte*: yes, it's a sellier. I prefer sellier over retourne because I don't like when bags lose their shape, but I think that a retourne Kelly would be a great everyday bag.
I'll take more (and better pictures) on Sunday


----------



## gracekelly

Congrats Mary! Lovely on you!


----------



## Julide

Huge congrats *Maryg1*!!!!!So happy that you have your first kelly!! What a beauty for your very first!!!I can't wait to see more action pics!! As LTC said charge your battery!!!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> *omg, Julide - your too fast!  .. lol .. can we get a peek into your shopping bag!?!*



Nothing yet!!!Will post when I find something!!!


----------



## maryg1

thank you Grace and Julide! Now back to topic, I want see more of you rocking your Hermes!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution, thanks for letting me share 

Dress - Zara (USD55)
Fur Collar in Brown Fox - Scarf Fur Collar  (Euro89)
Scarf - Hermès Coaching Carré 70
Bracelet - Hermès in Black Barenia
Bag - Hermès Kelly Pochette in Fushcia Lizzie
Shoes - CL Nude VPs

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## fashionistaO

*DD:* nice mix of color palettes ..


----------



## fashionistaO

Julide said:


> Nothing yet!!!Will post when I find something!!!



I too, still perusing!


----------



## lilyhermes

Lovely, *dreamdoll*, and you look very festive and chic!


----------



## dreamdoll

*FashionistaO*, *Lilyhermes*, thank you!


----------



## maryg1

I love your ensemble DD! And so envious you still can wear short sleeves! 
I've bought a pair of black calf VP on Ebay, they should arrive next week! I've never been a fan of expensive shoes, but I drool over Louboutin...


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!  And congrats on your VPs!!! They go with so much!



maryg1 said:


> I love your ensemble DD! And so envious you still can wear short sleeves!
> I've bought a pair of black calf VP on Ebay, they should arrive next week! I've never been a fan of expensive shoes, but I drool over Louboutin...


----------



## MaiTai

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*MaiTai*, thank you!


----------



## 880

Dreamdoll, I love your pic! I ordered the fox collars also (in all three colors because I could not decide lol and thought they would also make great gifts if they didn;t work on my skintone or scarves) 

Since I have a short neck and am short, I also ordered (this idea is from a friend) faux fur car seat belt covers in faux chinchilla pictured below and in faux sable (backordered). They have velcro along the entire length, but since its not on the edge, I think the silk of the scarf is safe. If you google faux fur car seat belt covers, they should come up under a site called fabulous fur or something like that. . .  the faux ones are 29 usd for a set of two


----------



## maryg1

^nice idea! The things we do for Hermes..
here's me today, I tried to get a natural light without flash, I'd say the colour of my Kelly shows well.
Zara dress (making its debut as well) 25.95 euro


----------



## MaiTai

*880* thank you  Great idea to use the seat belt covers as collars, such a lovely and pretty winter look!

*maryg*, your new Kelly looks fabulous on you, great dress too!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*880*, very cute look!


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> ^nice idea! The things we do for Hermes..
> here's me today, I tried to get a natural light without flash, I'd say the colour of my Kelly shows well.
> Zara dress (making its debut as well) 25.95 euro


 You look marvelous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*, what a great idea and amazing look!! Cannot wait to see your three furs in action 






*maryg1*, looking good! With cute leggings too!


----------



## fashionistaO

*880*, that's such a fun adaptation of a Faux car seat thingy!   
I think you can try them as cuffs .. they will make lovely cuff .. will wait for modeling pics!



880 said:


> Dreamdoll, I love your pic! I ordered the fox collars also (in all three colors because I could not decide lol and thought they would also make great gifts if they didn;t work on my skintone or scarves)
> 
> Since I have a short neck and am short, I also ordered (this idea is from a friend) faux fur car seat belt covers in faux chinchilla pictured below and in faux sable (backordered). They have velcro along the entire length, but since its not on the edge, I think the silk of the scarf is safe. If you google faux fur car seat belt covers, they should come up under a site called fabulous fur or something like that. . .  the faux ones are 29 usd for a set of two
> 
> View attachment 950411


----------



## amandakmc

*maryg1* - Your kelly is a true beauty 
*880 *- You are so creative and thanks for the tips


----------



## amandakmc

It's been a while that I had some H action... ...
Bebe dress and Nine West boots. 30cm Birkin RG Epsom

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## 880

amanda kmc, love the pic^^!

Maryg1, I've been enjoying your action pics -- belated congrats on your new kelly teenager and on the VP CLs! 

Thanks for the nice comments on my seat belt covers! Am very grateful to my friend for the idea! And of course cannot wait to get the fox collars !


----------



## purseinsanity

amandakmc said:


> It's been a while that I had some H action... ...
> Bebe dress and Nine West boots. 30cm Birkin RG Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 I love that bag!!


----------



## Luva Pug

880- AH amazing!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*amanda*, looking good!!


----------



## pug*shoes

DD, those shoes!!!  Gorgeous outfit! 

880, love your fur collar idea, you look amazing! (love that scarf too, one of my faves!)

maryg1, the Kelly really pops on that outfit, it looks great 

amandakmc, gorgeous, great pop of color with the B!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!! 



pug*shoes said:


> DD, those shoes!!!  Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> 880, love your fur collar idea, you look amazing! (love that scarf too, one of my faves!)
> 
> maryg1, the Kelly really pops on that outfit, it looks great
> 
> amandakmc, gorgeous, great pop of color with the B!


----------



## crochetbella

Everyone looks fantastic!!! 

Here's me with my new Franco Sarto boots that I got on sale this weekend at Nordstrom for $124.   I went back to get them in black too but they were sold out in my size. ush:

Also wearing an Old Navy sweater and Goldsign jeans that I got on sale for $20! And Miss Evelyne.


----------



## maryg1

crochetbella said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Here's me with my new Franco Sarto boots that I got on sale this weekend at Nordstrom for $124.   I went back to get them in black too but they were sold out in my size. ush:
> 
> Also wearing an Old Navy sweater and Goldsign jeans that I got on sale for $20! And Miss Evelyne.



your evelyne really pops out! Love it


----------



## maryg1

amandakmc said:


> It's been a while that I had some H action... ...
> Bebe dress and Nine West boots. 30cm Birkin RG Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I can't say enough that Hermes makes great rouge bags, they really go with any outfit. Great ensemble!


----------



## Angieluvsbags2

wonderful, wonderful pictures!  love to see high/low mixed....having a Hermes "ups" any look.


----------



## Angieluvsbags2




----------



## Eulalia

crochetbella said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Here's me with my new Franco Sarto boots that I got on sale this weekend at Nordstrom for $124.   I went back to get them in black too but they were sold out in my size. ush:
> 
> Also wearing an Old Navy sweater and Goldsign jeans that I got on sale for $20! And Miss Evelyne.



Your outfit is so pretty! Your Evelyne is gorgeous and really suits you.


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you Eulalia, Mary and Angie!


----------



## MaiTai

*amandakmc* and *crochetbella*, fabulous looks ladies!!


----------



## LQYB

Amandakmc, i love RG in epsom. epsom is one of my fav skin.you look fabulous!

crochetbella, great boots, match your Evelynne perfectly.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Crochetbella*, love your boots!!! You look great!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*crochetbella*, love your outfit!


----------



## Diva999

Everyone looks fantastic!
880-Killer idea!
bella-You rock your Evelyne!!


----------



## lilyhermes

crochetbella said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Here's me with my new Franco Sarto boots that I got on sale this weekend at Nordstrom for $124.  I went back to get them in black too but they were sold out in my size. ush:
> 
> Also wearing an Old Navy sweater and Goldsign jeans that I got on sale for $20! And Miss Evelyne.


 
Wonderful boots, *bella*, and for $124???  What a great deal (I never seem to find those deals!)


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you all so much!


----------



## peppers90

*latte & me* fab vintage dresses!  Love them both...

*Maryg1*  You are rockin' your Kelly well   Keep posting pics of that beauty!

*Dreamdoll* WOW that fur collar LOVE IT!!!

*amanda* Looking hot with the Red B 

*Crochetbella* You got some great deals on your boots and jeans.  Goes nicely with your Evelyne


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you 



peppers90 said:


> *latte & me* fab vintage dresses!  Love them both...
> 
> *Maryg1*  You are rockin' your Kelly well   Keep posting pics of that beauty!
> 
> *Dreamdoll* WOW that fur collar LOVE IT!!!
> 
> *amanda* Looking hot with the Red B
> 
> *Crochetbella* You got some great deals on your boots and jeans.  Goes nicely with your Evelyne


----------



## maryg1

thank you Pepper! what a cutie in your avatar!


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks lovely.


----------



## maryg1

Just wondering: are you going to buy new dresses to wear for the upcoming holidays to match your H? I still haven't decided my outfits for the days


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you Peppers!

Mary, I find I have been buying clothes to match my bags.


----------



## peppers90

Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~

 Forever 21 faux leather bomber
 Old Navy Hoodie
 Urban outfitters jeans


----------



## crochetbella

^^ Hot, hot, HOT Peppers!!!


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather bomber
> Old Navy Hoodie
> Urban outfitters jeans



hot looking mama! so cool


----------



## maryg1

crochetbella said:


> Mary, I find I have been buying clothes to match my bags.



looking at my wardrobe, I've realized I miss a nice little black dress. Let the search begin!


----------



## lilyhermes

peppers90 said:


> Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather bomber
> Old Navy Hoodie
> Urban outfitters jeans


 
I'll bet the other Mummies hate you, Peppers!  No Mum should look this good!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love this outfit! Are your boots Hermes?



peppers90 said:


> Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather bomber
> Old Navy Hoodie
> Urban outfitters jeans


----------



## dreamdoll

*peppers*, you look absolutely amazing!!! And you have re-ignited my love for etoupe


----------



## Julide

*DreamDoll*&*880* Love the fur collar!!
*Maryg1* Beige & Black=Perfect!!
*Amandakmc* Love your dress & necklace!!!
*Crotchetbella* Curry!! Yum! Curry and jeans=excellent!
*Peppers* You look amazing!! Love the bomber!

Keep up the amazing outfit ladies! I can't believe how great you all look!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Peppers:* love the whole look, wouldn't edit a thing!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much, *crochetbella, maryg1, lilyhermes, julide, fashionistaO*

*Hermesnewbie*-  Yes, the boots are Kelly jumping boots

*dreamdoll*  glad I could get some etoupe sparks flying


----------



## X0X0

peppers90: H Kelly boots & etoupe birkin! WOW! What a statement to the other moms.


----------



## MaiTai

*peppers* you rock


----------



## latte&me

killer outfit peppers
sorry girls, I haven't really visit the last few pages. I can't wait to share my FIRST KELLY PIC here   Blue CK shirt, Paule Ka cardigan, animal print skirt from 5 years ago


----------



## robee

Peppers90 - you set the standard for mums' outfit.  very chic!



peppers90 said:


> Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather bomber
> Old Navy Hoodie
> Urban outfitters jeans


----------



## latte&me

sorry, i can't help but just want to post more pics here..
I carried her out today, from 12 to 9 pm. I am relieved that she has strap which i find easy to carry when I shop . I have her hand carry, shoulder carry, carried in messanger style.....opps.. she is 32 Barenia Kelly with PHW. Thanks for letting me share
*Hand carry*




*sometime carry with arm*




*with shoulder strap*




*she is 32 Kelly in Barenia*




*messager style*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Lovely outfit, Latte&Me! Your Kelly is beautiful!


----------



## latte&me

pic taken from last week. wearing black CK shirt dress bought from 3 years ago and vintage Lanvin necklace


----------



## latte&me

Thanks HernesNewbie... I am very happy with my first Kelly. She is very easy to get scratch here and there.. but i just can't help to love her more


----------



## lil_fashionista

latte&me said:


> killer outfit peppers
> sorry girls, I haven't really visit the last few pages. I can't wait to share my FIRST KELLY PIC here   Blue CK shirt, Paule Ka cardigan, animal print skirt from 5 years ago



Congrats on your beautiful Kelly, latte&me! 

I also love your outfit.


----------



## MaiTai

Many congratulations on your first Kelly latte&me, it's a beauty and absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*latte&me: *congrats, on your first kelly, like the way you wear the clou de selle twilly, v cute.




latte&me said:


> killer outfit peppers
> sorry girls, I haven't really visit the last few pages. I can't wait to share my FIRST KELLY PIC here   Blue CK shirt, Paule Ka cardigan, animal print skirt from 5 years ago


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte&me*, many congrats on your first kelly, looks amazing on you!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great look 



latte&me said:


> pic taken from last week. wearing black CK shirt dress bought from 3 years ago and vintage Lanvin necklace


----------



## latte&me

*lil-fahionista, Mai Tai and dreamdoll* thank you very much . The Hermes forum definitely help me a lot with choosing my first Kelly. Seeing fab. ladies from different lifestyle (SAHM, career women...) carrying their bag and giving honest comment about pros & cons of Kelly and Birkin, also sharing their love to certain leather, it just help newbie like me make better decision. Thank you ladies


----------



## fashionistaO

for sharing!



latte&me said:


> *lil-fahionista, Mai Tai and dreamdoll* thank you very much . The Hermes forum definitely help me a lot with choosing my first Kelly. Seeing fab. ladies from different lifestyle (SAHM, career women...) carrying their bag and giving honest comment about pros & cons of Kelly and Birkin, also sharing their love to certain leather, it just help newbie like me make better decision. Thank you ladies


----------



## 880

Love the outfits, Peppers and Latte & me! Am behind and need to scroll back for more eye candy! Maryg1, hope you are enjoying your new kelly.


----------



## irishlass1029

Lovely looks (and Kelly) latte&me!!!

Peppers!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## irishlass1029

Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look very chic!! Beautiful in red, and I love your bolide 



irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

latte&me said:


> pic taken from last week. wearing black CK shirt dress bought from 3 years ago and vintage Lanvin necklace


 
*Latte&me: *Love your shirt dress and is that a scarf that you have on top of it ? I see a know and can't figure out how you tied it but the gold really popped out.  You always look so chic !!!  Glad you are enjoying your Kelly.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


 
*irishlass1029:  *Outfit is totaly georgous with Ms. B.  You love great and so refined.  I'm getting more in love with the Bolide after seeing it at the H store.  The problem is 'what color' !!


PS Love your new avatar !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Typical Mum outfit on a cold dreary day~~
> 
> Forever 21 faux leather bomber
> Old Navy Hoodie
> Urban outfitters jeans


 
*Peppers: *OK, that's a drop dead georgous mom outfit !!  My idea of a mom's outfit is fleece and you're not even close to that.

You got the killer legs and looks great in jeans.  I would never have guessed that you're a mom had Ms. Santa not show up in your avatar !!


----------



## latte&me

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


Irishlass - budget outfits but everthing put so nice together, I love them all


----------



## latte&me

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Latte&me: *Love your shirt dress and is that a scarf that you have on top of it ? I see a know and can't figure out how you tied it but the gold really popped out.  You always look so chic !!!  Glad you are enjoying your Kelly.



Hi chkpfbeliever -- I was actually wearing a Hermes vest. It is a V neck vest. I turn the fabric abit and it should the gold rope. The 'belt' which shown at the front is actually part of the vest. it is actually located at the back so that I can adjust/fasten the vest.


----------



## suedoc

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.



Beautiful IL!


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks everyone!

Thanks Suedoc!  Ain't she purty? 

Meanwhile, where are your pics?


----------



## Gina123

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


 
IL, you look HAWT and congrats on your new bolide!!!


----------



## suedoc

irishlass1029 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Thanks Suedoc!  Ain't she purty?
> 
> Meanwhile, where are your pics?



I am over in "Your Hermes in Action".


----------



## pug*shoes

latte&me, love the outfits! (the pendant with the vest is just stunning together!) 

IL,  Love that Bolide!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's a little contribution (with a couple more snaps on my blog), thanks for letting me share 

Black Studded Blouse, local shop (USD30)
Washed Denim Mini, F21 (USD15)
Tassled Sandals, Tods (USD100 @ NM Sale)


----------



## X0X0

irishlass: wow you look amazing. Your outfit looks like it cost a lot! You sure know how to mix and match. Loving your bolide.

Dreamdoll: love your H clutch and your sandles!


----------



## peppers90

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.




* Irish*, You look so sophisticated!!  Love that bolide on you


----------



## peppers90

Thanks* chkpfbeliever*!


----------



## Diva999

Irish-That Bolide suits you to a T,gorgeous!!


----------



## MaiTai

Très chic irish!! Love this look, you carry your fabulous Bolide (specs please)  with such style and elegance!!






Fabulous casual chic *dreamdoll*, you look great!


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks MaiTai!!!  I thought she was going to be too big, but she's just right!

37 cm Rough H box with olive canvas GHW - pre-loved, but a beauty!


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks Diva, Peppers, XOXO - you are way too kind.


----------



## MaiTai

Thank you *irish*, she is such a beauty!!  And the 37 size fits you perfectly


----------



## Katel

I love this thread, it's my fave - everyone looks gorgeous and REAL!

I have not felt like taking pics much, but you gals in your chic winter boots on this thread (and H it Up, Hermes in Action) inspired me to pull mine out today and give it a go for a first post here.


Soia and Kyo brown leather jacket
Steve Madden boots
Eddie Bauer cashmere/cotton sweater and jeans

blue ciel 35 clemence Birkin
blue brighton phw CDC
blue ciel Peuple de Vent GM


----------



## MaiTai

Simply fabulous Katel!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Katel - you are STUNNING!  You can really rock those blues.


----------



## hypoxia

Ohhhhhh *katel*, your ensemble is _perfect_ 

Each of your H items is a piece of beauty by itself!  
The ensemble look classy and chic at first glance... BREATHTAKING on closer inspection.


----------



## dreamdoll

*XOXO*, *MaiTai*, thank you!! 

*Katel*, you look absolutely amazing!!  And your ciel is lovely!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Katel,

You look awesome. As IL said, you rock the blues. We are shawl twins and bag second cousins. I have a 35 Ciel Togo Kelly w/PHW.


----------



## etoupebirkin

IL and Dreamdoll, you both look great too.


----------



## peppers90

*Katel~~* the CdC, GM and Ciel!! WOW you are really H-ing it up and looking FABULOUS!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Katel,* love all those shades of blues ..


----------



## S'Mom

*KATEL!!!!!*  WooHoo, baby!  You look great!  I LOVE that Ciel on you!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Katel:* .. came back to look at your ciel .. lovely


----------



## Luva Pug

Everyone looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## robee

*IL* - love your bolide.. and that seems like a perfect size for me too
*
DD* - nice outfit, with ms jige

*peppers90 *- once again, you are the hottest mum on TPF

I am just on the last few pages of this thread, if I miss you out, i want to let you know, you look great.


----------



## sushi queen

*katel* - what a fab colour combination - you have inspired me to try this!


----------



## latte&me

dreamdoll said:


> Here's a little contribution (with a couple more snaps on my blog), thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Studded Blouse, local shop (USD30)
> Washed Denim Mini, F21 (USD15)
> Tassled Sandals, Tods (USD100 @ NM Sale)



*Dreamdoll *-- you carry the H jige very well !! I like it
I have 2 jige clutches - 1 is red in box, another 1 is toile, I just seem fail to carry them. you done a great job!! you actually giving me some ideas.... thanks


----------



## latte&me

Cotton vest -- <$9, bought 3 years ago
Cotton top-- part from my other sheer top, from sis
Superfine jean -- From my winter closet, wear it dozen times
shoes -- very comfy heels, bought 4 years ago

about to meet a friend for lunch


----------



## latte&me

*Katel -*- I never expect that silver, light blue and brown can go so well together. The blues give the leather jacket a soft look. The CDC makes it all looks chic. well done !!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte&me*, thank you! You look v chic with your kelly!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



robee said:


> *IL* - love your bolide.. and that seems like a perfect size for me too
> 
> *DD* - nice outfit, with ms jige
> 
> *peppers90 *- once again, you are the hottest mum on TPF
> 
> I am just on the last few pages of this thread, if I miss you out, i want to let you know, you look great.


----------



## irishlass1029

Katel!  You inspired me!   It's raining here, so I needed to change bags.  Thanks to YOU I pulled out my only blue bag - a vintage Prada that's ok in the rain - and I'm wearing a brown sweater, jeans and a blue scarf.  Color combo looks great!


----------



## maryg1

Congrats *Latte*! I couldn't log in in the past few days so I'm late to the party.
your new Kelly is gorgeous, and a barenia! what a find! May I ask you what year is it from?
you carry it so well


----------



## Katel

MaiTai, IL, hypoxia, dreamdoll, etoupebirkin, Peppers90, fashionistaO, S'Mom , sushi queen, latte&me - thank you    - you sure know how to make a gal feel welcome!

latte&me - love your new Kelly - you're rocking it with the matching CDC - hot!


----------



## maryg1

*IL*: I love your bolide! Red and olive make a great combination. and preloved bags are always a nice find!
*DD*: again an example on how to turn a formal bag (Jige) in a casual one. You're truly an inspiration
*Kate*l: lovely ensemble. May I say here that I prefer Ciel to Blue Jean? the colour is just better and I think it can be much more versatile


----------



## Katel

irishlass1029 said:


> Katel! You inspired me! It's raining here, so I needed to change bags. Thanks to YOU I pulled out my only blue bag - a vintage Prada that's ok in the rain - and I'm wearing a brown sweater, jeans and a blue scarf. Color combo looks great!


 
gorgeous as always!


----------



## latte&me

maryg1 said:


> Congrats *Latte*! I couldn't log in in the past few days so I'm late to the party.
> your new Kelly is gorgeous, and a barenia! what a find! May I ask you what year is it from?
> you carry it so well



Hi Margy1 , nice to hear from you. I am very happy with my first Kelly. She is from 2001, E stamp. Hermes kelly and birkin are both very tempted, just can't have enought of their handbag in barenia and box leather. I got my CDC with M stamp, first Kelly with E stamp, these are the alphabet in my initials. I told my partner that I can still have 3 handbags to complete my 'name' . He thinks i am crazy......


----------



## fashionistaO

*latte&me:* luv how the barenia goes w/ everything!



latte&me said:


> Cotton vest -- <$9, bought 3 years ago
> Cotton top-- part from my other sheer top, from sis
> Superfine jean -- From my winter closet, wear it dozen times
> shoes -- very comfy heels, bought 4 years ago
> 
> about to meet a friend for lunch


----------



## fashionistaO

*DD:* cute casual w/ the jige


----------



## purseinsanity

*Peppers*, I swear, you would look good even in a potato sack.


----------



## purseinsanity

latte&me said:


> killer outfit peppers
> sorry girls, I haven't really visit the last few pages. I can't wait to share my FIRST KELLY PIC here  Blue CK shirt, Paule Ka cardigan, animal print skirt from 5 years ago


 

Gorgeous *latte*!


----------



## purseinsanity

latte&me said:


> pic taken from last week. wearing black CK shirt dress bought from 3 years ago and vintage Lanvin necklace


 

So lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


 

Wow!  You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Here's a little contribution (with a couple more snaps on my blog), thanks for letting me share
> 
> Black Studded Blouse, local shop (USD30)
> Washed Denim Mini, F21 (USD15)
> Tassled Sandals, Tods (USD100 @ NM Sale)


 

You look so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Katel*, you look amazing!  You should post more often!


----------



## purseinsanity

This thread is proof positive how important accessories really are!  They can make the whole outfit!  Thanks for sharing everyone.  You are all an inspiration!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

latte&me said:


> Hi chkpfbeliever -- I was actually wearing a Hermes vest. It is a V neck vest. I turn the fabric abit and it should the gold rope. The 'belt' which shown at the front is actually part of the vest. it is actually located at the back so that I can adjust/fasten the vest.


 
*latte&me: *I thought the vest could be a potential H item since the pattern is so georgous.  What a fab vest on you and you mixed it well with your necklace.

I could never mix and match as well as you.  Every pic of yours is chic and lovely !! A lot of learning I got from you.  Thanks so much.


----------



## latte&me

*Purseinsanity *-- glad to have you back!!
*chkpfbeliever* -- This thread is a very friendly place where we learn from each other . The other day I looked at Kallie Girl's aviatar photo and start to think how can I mix and match my wardrobe. Now looking at dreamdoll's action pic.... I think I really should let my jige see the sunshine  

Keep the great pics coming ladies


----------



## lilyhermes

Katel said:


> I love this thread, it's my fave - everyone looks gorgeous and REAL!
> 
> I have not felt like taking pics much, but you gals in your chic winter boots on this thread (and H it Up, Hermes in Action) inspired me to pull mine out today and give it a go for a first post here.
> 
> 
> Soia and Kyo brown leather jacket
> Steve Madden boots
> Eddie Bauer cashmere/cotton sweater and jeans
> 
> blue ciel 35 clemence Birkin
> blue brighton phw CDC
> blue ciel Peuple de Vent GM


 
How lovely.  Those soft blue shades are gorgeous, and that ciel Birkin - oh, my, just delicious.  It's so soft and pretty that I want to hug it, although I doubt Katel would appreciate anyone hugging her Birkin and for good reason.


----------



## lilyhermes

irishlass1029 said:


> Forever 21 jeans, $5 pashmina, random sweater I've had so long I've forgotten where it came from, sale jacket from Kohl's and my new-to-me bolide.


 
Oh, Lordy, *IL*, I love that new Bolide!  Is it Rouge H (my monitor is absolutely the worst!)?  Regardless, it look great on you.


----------



## Vanmiracle

Everyone looks so beautiful in the down to earth outfits! I love that combination with H.
*irishlass1029* You never fail to amaze me with your NEW (to you) BAGS!
This Bolide is TDF! (if you ever want to get rid of it post a direct tweet to me!)


----------



## X0X0

katel: beautiful ciel birkin!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

lilyhermes - thank you!  Yes, it's rouge H - it's not your monitor, it's my lack of photographic skills.

LOL!  That's the key van - new (to me) bags!  These lovely ladies in here have great taste.  If I can score a pre-loved one, I can get more bags for the same $$!  I suck at math, but that one doesn't ellude even me.   I don't think I'll be "tweeting" anytime soon on this one.  I was SURE it was going to be too big, but I love it so much and it's the perfect size!  But if I do, I'll just "put my lips together and blow." ((Whistle)To Have and Have Not, Lauren Bacall )


----------



## Vanmiracle

*irishlass1029* I have to rethink that preloved thing and give it a try. Really seems to be worth it.
*latte&me* Congratulations on your KELLY. Suits you so well.
* Katel* The blue ciel/brown combination is so beautiful. Peuple de Vent and your Birkin are making a good couple.


----------



## LinaFIN

*Katel* - The whole outfit is wonderful (love the blues and browns), but I cannot stop staring at your fabulous Birkin!


----------



## allanrvj

very well executed, *Katel*.  lovely:







love your Bolide, *irishlass*!


----------



## mkl_collection

*latte&me*, great style!!!

*dreamdoll*, you look great ^^

*Katel*, perfect mix and match. Lovely!!!

*Irishlass1029*, bolide looks so stunning on you. Beautiful ensemble.


----------



## perlerare

*Katel*, The brown and Ciel combination works wonders !!!


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> Hi Margy1 , nice to hear from you. I am very happy with my first Kelly. She is from 2001, E stamp. Hermes kelly and birkin are both very tempted, just can't have enought of their handbag in barenia and box leather. I got my CDC with M stamp, first Kelly with E stamp, these are the alphabet in my initials. I told my partner that I can still have 3 handbags to complete my 'name' . He thinks i am crazy......



very nice! and you're not crazy, otherwise it's full of crazy people here


----------



## purseinsanity

latte&me said:


> *Purseinsanity *-- glad to have you back!!
> *chkpfbeliever* -- This thread is a very friendly place where we learn from each other . The other day I looked at Kallie Girl's aviatar photo and start to think how can I mix and match my wardrobe. Now looking at dreamdoll's action pic.... I think I really should let my jige see the sunshine
> 
> Keep the great pics coming ladies


 

Aw, thanks* latte*!!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> *Peppers*, I swear, you would look good even in a potato sack.




 TY *Purse*!  Does H make potato sacks?? hehe   Hope you had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> *irishlass1029* I have to rethink that preloved thing and give it a try. Really seems to be worth it.


I truly believe in preloved and vintage. If it saves you some money and the item  is in good condition, why not?


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> TY *Purse*!  Does H make potato sacks?? hehe   Hope you had a wonderful vacation!



you can try to convert an H dustbag in a top!


----------



## Rose

Looking fabulous, ladies!!! :urock:


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> TY *Purse*! Does H make potato sacks?? hehe Hope you had a wonderful vacation!


 Thanks *peppers*!!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

* maryg1* You are so right. I am just afraid and scared at the same time. But I will read a lot here at the forum about preloved themes.
Wearing *Ex-Libris Globe-trotter* 70 with an Unicef Peace Tee, H&M jeans and short UGG boots


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> * maryg1* You are so right. I am just afraid and scared at the same time. But I will read a lot here at the forum about preloved themes.
> Wearing *Ex-Libris Globe-trotter* 70 with an Unicef Peace Tee, H&M jeans and short UGG boots



nice ensemble! I love how Hermes colours pop up (in your case green) against black outfits, I have to try it.
Re used items: take your time, study all the best dealers and reseller around the web, hear all stories about buying used items. I'm the first one telling you it's not worth buying preloved small items like Ulysses, scarf ring or twillys unless you know the seller very well and the saving is considerable. A buying experience at Hermes directly is much more worth than the 20 - 30 $ discount you can have on inexpensive H items.


----------



## peppers90

It is FREEZING here today; hence the eskimo look    It's gonna be a long winter SIGH~~

 Old Navy toggle sweater coat
 Old Navy Sweater
 American Apparel denim leggings
 Sam Edelman fur boots

with TB Sapin and Cafe Evelyne


----------



## Diva999

Prettypepperspic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vanmiracle-Your always so spot on with your choices!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Van*, you are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers*, even bundled up you look stylish!


----------



## loves

everyone looks fab. i usually post in the action thread but realise i should be posting here since most of my threads are cheap

*latte* you look divine
*peppers* love the eskimo look


----------



## fashionistaO

*latte:* diva-esque

*peppers:* v hip mum


----------



## loves

zara top, uniqlo jeans, no brand boots. forgot my jacket, it is zara also


----------



## robee

*peppers *- we are TB twins, and u look really cute in that ensemble,

*loves *- new hair do, and chic

*van *- the green of the scarf looks great on u, brings out the fairness in u


----------



## peppers90

thank you* diva999, purse, fashionista0, robee*~

*loves* tres chic in all black; I like your boots with the buckles   And your avatar is too cute!


----------



## jeszica

loves - very lovely new hair do...very chic


----------



## purseinsanity

*loves*, your look is so chic!


----------



## Aminamina

loves said:


> zara top, uniqlo jeans, no brand boots. forgot my jacket, it is zara also


Such a Jane Birkin look *loves!* *loves it* Just add some converse or combat boots and voila !


----------



## Vanmiracle

* maryg1* Thank you for the advice. As you write: The shop experience is unbeatable. I think I would just have a look at preloved SO bags in special design combinations like bicolor or mixed materials or rare leathers.

* maryg1, Diva999, purseinsanity, robee* thank you! Unfortunatly the sun from yesterdays picture is gone and no Tee/scarf day today - pouring rain.

* loves* Beautiful and I like your boots

* peppers90* I love your Eskimo look not just because of the shawl, but your cardigan is soo cooool.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

peppers90 said:


> It is FREEZING here today; hence the eskimo look    It's gonna be a long winter SIGH~~
> 
> Old Navy toggle sweater coat
> Old Navy Sweater
> American Apparel denim leggings
> Sam Edelman fur boots
> 
> with TB Sapin and Cafe Evelyne



*peppers90*, you look straight out of an Hermès ad! All you need is a glowing igloo!


----------



## peppers90

cakeymakeybakey said:


> *peppers90*, you look straight out of an Hermès ad! All you need is a glowing igloo!




 And a bottle of champagne!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

peppers90 said:


> And a bottle of champagne!!



I'll toast to that!


----------



## licencetocook

Gorgeous looks ladies - *IL, Vanmiracle, Latte, Peppers, DD*!

*Katel* - Fabulous in ciel and cafe!

*Loves* - Great look. I am also a zara and uniqlo fan, but I am not half as stylish as you.


----------



## bagmad73

*peppers* - love your eskimo look - stay warm!!

*loves* -  I love your new hairdo!!! You look amazing!! great pic as always!


----------



## fashionistaO

*loves:* fabulously timeless !!!


----------



## Luva Pug

I love this thread! Thanks to everyone who posts!!


----------



## loves

*robee, jeszica, peppers, bagmad, aminimina, fashionisto, licencetocook, purseinsanity, van* thank you!
*luvapug* i'm with you, i love coming here to see what tpfrs come up with


----------



## X0X0

Loves: love your hairdo, H belt, boots and birkin!

Peppers: love your evelyne. It must be very cold where you are.


----------



## maryg1

*peppers*: you look great even in a cold day! on freezing days the best I can do is to wear socks, Timberland boots a a wool cardigan. too cold to be stylish!
*Loves*:  I think we're Zara cardigan twins, if it's the one you find in every colour at 12.99 euro!


----------



## suedoc

Here's my $5.99 ebay "pashmina" with my Tohu Bohu enamel bracelet.


----------



## dreamdoll

*suedoc*, great outfit!


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking very chic and absolutely amazing!!



loves said:


> zara top, uniqlo jeans, no brand boots. forgot my jacket, it is zara also


----------



## purseinsanity

*suedoc*, what a perfect match!


----------



## loves

*XOXO* thank you!
*maryg1* yes i think you are spot-on on our zara twinning lol that is about right once i do the conversion to our dollar lol i love Zara
*suedoc* _perfect_ match! welldone!
*dreamdoll * thanks!


----------



## Luva Pug

Suedoc- perferct match!!


----------



## suedoc

Luva Pug said:


> Suedoc- perferct match!!



Thanks! I love that color green so much I could wear it every day.


----------



## angelicskater16

My Target Anna Sui  lace dress/shirt.
my necklace from accessorize from the UK. 
My 32 sellier kelly with a Swarovski Erika Key Ring, which i use as a bag charm. 
I also forgot my Hermes orange togo ghw belt.


----------



## Rose

Great thread!! Everyone looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Luva Pug

ANgelic- LOVE the dress your kelly just POPs- omg your keychain is adorable!!
Spanky- Looking goood!!!! Love your birkin!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Everyone looks fantastic!  Loving the pics!

Here's me today with
Cavalcadour scarf
ON sweater
Lucky jeans
Franco Sarto boots
LV Speedy


----------



## ardneish

spanky24 said:


> Collezione sweat shirt
> White Folded & Hung polo shirt
> Aldo bowtie
> LV monogram leather belt
> Panerai Luminor Marina
> Celio White jeans
> Supra High Top Rubber Shoes
> Hermes Birkin 40 Mandarin
> 
> Hope you like it guys


 







STUNNING!


----------



## purseinsanity

angelicskater16 said:


> My Target Anna Sui lace dress/shirt.
> my necklace from accessorize from the UK.
> My 32 sellier kelly with a Swarovski Erika Key Ring, which i use as a bag charm.
> I also forgot my Hermes orange togo ghw belt.


 gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

spanky24 said:


> Collezione sweat shirt
> White Folded & Hung polo shirt
> Aldo bowtie
> LV monogram leather belt
> Panerai Luminor Marina
> Celio White jeans
> Supra High Top Rubber Shoes
> Hermes Birkin 40 Mandarin
> 
> Hope you like it guys


 
You look great!


----------



## loves

*angelic* love your bright kelly and charm
*spanky* very cute
*crochetbella* lovely outfit, love the boots!


----------



## lmnyc05

great thread!  i love it!

i'm still saving up for my 1st H purchase- hopefully i'll have something to share soon.

everyone looks fabulous- it's inspiring!


----------



## Rose

FABULOUS!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Chaines et Gourmettes 70cm Vintage silk twill scarf * with 
2 T-Shirts (black: H&M, sand: Petit Bateau) and what you can't see: black Yoga Pants H&M makes a total from about 50 Euros


----------



## Vanmiracle

* crochetbella* Love your boots!


----------



## X0X0

Angelic: lovin your H belt, yellow kelly and key charm!
Spanky: wow now that birkin is making a BIG STATEMENT! Congrats!
Crochet: love the colors of your H scarf!
Vanmiracle: wow the jewelry looks so real but it is your H scarf!


----------



## Vanmiracle

X0X0 said:


> ... Vanmiracle: wow the jewelry *looks so real* but it is your H scarf!



*X0X0* So true! This is what I love on Hermès scarves, the silkscreen is unbeatable.


----------



## peppers90

*Suedoc*  Don't you just love it when you find things in your closet to match your H perfectly?  Your pashmina does just that 

*Angelicskater* Fabulous Kelly and great dress.  I like how your wore the H belt with it~~

*Spanky24* Very smart look with the 40 B-nice!

*VanMiracle* Great knots on the Chaines; lookin' good 

*crochetbella* I love this whole look~your scarf compliments the boots and LV well.


----------



## dreamdoll

Everyone's looking good!!


----------



## purseinsanity

crochetbella said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! Loving the pics!
> 
> Here's me today with
> Cavalcadour scarf
> ON sweater
> Lucky jeans
> Franco Sarto boots
> LV Speedy


 

You look lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Vanmiracle*, love your style!


----------



## Luva Pug

Crochet and Van- looking gorgeous!!


----------



## maryg1

*spanky*: oh my, I'm totally in love with your Birkin!


----------



## maryg1

*crochetbella*: I love outfits with jeans tucked inside boots, too bad they're so uncomfortable to me! and love seeing an LV Speedy in an H thread!


----------



## robee

ladies and gentleman.... looking chic and stylish....


----------



## maryg1

lmnyc05 said:


> great thread!  i love it!
> 
> i'm still saving up for my 1st H purchase- hopefully i'll have something to share soon.
> 
> everyone looks fabulous- it's inspiring!



welcome! and I hope you can share pics with us soon


----------



## maryg1

*Van*: I thought you were going to share pics of real H jewelry, then I realized it was your scarf! Great details


----------



## fashionistaO

cool *spanky*, v cool


----------



## liness92

Love all the looks here.  This is relatively cheap considering this was a great find at a consignment store -- compared to retail!  Hermes alpaca and cashmere camel-coloured coat.


----------



## dreamdoll

Cool pics, *spanky*!


----------



## dreamdoll

My contributions for the week, worn with Ms Black  Thank you for letting me share 

Shirt dress - H&M
Belt - Jimmy Choo for H&M
Shoes - Miu Miu






Dress - Zara
Shoes - Zara
Pearl rope from TPO


----------



## bagmad73

*Dreamdoll* - you always look amazing and so chic!! Great pics!


----------



## peppers90

*DD~*  Love your casual style with the Zara dress!  Always looking chic


----------



## peppers90

Target butterfly top
 Forever 21 faux leather pants
 Vintage ankle boots

 H belt and Etoupe B


----------



## dreamdoll

*bagmad*, *peppers*, thank you!! 

*peppers*, you look amazing as always! Love your blouse!!


----------



## spanky24

maryg1 said:


> *spanky*: oh my, I'm totally in love with your Birkin!



Thank you so much m happy you liked my post...


----------



## Luva Pug

Dream doll- gorgeous and stylish!
Peppers- loving the look!
Spanky- v cool pics!


----------



## maryg1

cool pics *Spanky*, very funny indeed!
*DD*, apart from H accessories, I'm envious that you still can wear light clothes...aaaargh, it's freezing here, not a weather for wearing Hermes
*Peppers*: you look so cool! I definitely need a H belt, it adds so much to any outfit


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



Luva Pug said:


> Dream doll- gorgeous and stylish!
> Peppers- loving the look!
> Spanky- v cool pics!


 


maryg1 said:


> cool pics *Spanky*, very funny indeed!
> *DD*, apart from H accessories, I'm envious that you still can wear light clothes...aaaargh, it's freezing here, not a weather for wearing Hermes
> *Peppers*: you look so cool! I definitely need a H belt, it adds so much to any outfit


----------



## purseinsanity

spanky24 said:


>



very cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, fabulous as ever!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers,* vavavoom!  Love your belt.  Want one!


----------



## kemina22

spanky24 said:


> Collezione sweat shirt
> White Folded & Hung polo shirt
> Aldo bowtie
> LV monogram leather belt
> Panerai Luminor Marina
> Celio White jeans
> Supra High Top Rubber Shoes
> Hermes Birkin 40 Mandarin
> 
> Hope you like it guys



Honey, you are FIERCE!!!  

In the picture with all three of ya'll, you guys look like a band!


----------



## X0X0

Peppers love your etoupe!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Happy Holidays Everyone*


----------



## peppers90

Thank You- *dreamdoll, LuvaPug, Maryg1, purseinsanity, and X0X0!*


----------



## lilyhermes

peppers90 said:


> Target butterfly top
> Forever 21 faux leather pants
> Vintage ankle boots
> 
> H belt and Etoupe B


 
You always look like a million bucks, *Peppers*, regardless of where you shop.  That butterfly blouse is beautiful.


----------



## livewithclass

Super cute! This thread is an inspiration - you can look amazing without spending the big bucks =)


----------



## mishkaluv

Wow....you ladies and gentlemen all look fabulous in your outfits!  Hopefully I will get around to posting soem of mine soon.  But in the meantime I will just enjoy the rest of you for now.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *lily!*


----------



## maryg1

mishkaluv said:


> Wow....you ladies and gentlemen all look fabulous in your outfits!  Hopefully I will get around to posting soem of mine soon.  But in the meantime I will just enjoy the rest of you for now.


Can't wait to see some pictures of you!


----------



## english3222

Eddie Bauer is an American casual clothing company. Their "Curvy" jeans are some of the only ones I have found that will cover stuff I don't like......
Eddie Bauer t-shirt:  $20.00
Eddie Bauer Curvy Jeans on sale $49.00

Jardins D'Hiver 90 cm silk twill scarf
Regate scarf ring
120 cm Farandole necklace
Wide clic clac


----------



## purseinsanity

^Gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*english*, great outfit!


----------



## jeszica

Everyone looks so great!  Thanx for all the inspirations!!  This is me today in:

1) Dorothy Perkins top (around S$50)
2) No brand Jeans (around S$35)
3) H belt (black with gold buckle)
4) H Clic 
5) H Horn necklace

Thanx for letting me share!


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking good!



jeszica said:


> Everyone looks so great! Thanx for all the inspirations!! This is me today in:
> 
> 1) Dorothy Perkins top (around S$50)
> 2) No brand Jeans (around S$35)
> 3) H belt (black with gold buckle)
> 4) H Clic
> 5) H Horn necklace
> 
> Thanx for letting me share!


----------



## peppers90

*english* and *jeszica* both lookin' good!  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## loves

*english* looking good
*jeszica* loving the accessories on you!
*peppers* fab as usual


----------



## rileygirl

Jesizica--I love your horn pendant with the black top.  Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*jezsica*, you look smokin'!!


----------



## robee

merry xmas everybody... have a wonder xmas and happy new year


----------



## jeszica

DD, peppers90, rileygirl, loves, robee, purseinsanity - Thank you!!!  Merry Xmas everyone!!  Its the season to be JOLLY!!!!


----------



## maryg1

*english *and *jeszica*, both looking great! Jezsica you also have a cool hairstyle


----------



## lovely64

You all look great!

*jezsica*, love your Dorothy Perkins top!


----------



## jeszica

maryg1, lovely64  - thanx for the lovely comments!!!!  Happy Holidays to both of you and your loved ones!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!
¡LovePeace!*


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful pic *Van*, Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's a little contribution on X'mas day...taking Ms Jige from day to night  Thanks for letting me share!

Lunch outfit

Dress - Mango (USD15)







Dinner outfit

Dress - Akiko (USD100)
Pearl Bib Necklace - Forever21.com (USD12.80)


----------



## maryg1

Fantastic outfits DD!
I hope everybody spent a happy Christmas Day with their family. I wish you all and your dearest joy and happiness and a 2010 full of health, which is way more important than H, we don't have to forget this!
Now back to the futile things!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll,* I can't believe it!  You look like it cost a fortune for your outfits!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Van*, hope your Christmas was wonderful!  Love your tree!


----------



## Vanmiracle

* purseinsanity, dreamdoll, maryg1* thank you - yes we had a complete peaceful Christmas and I enjoyed opening every parcel like a little child. Results in this thread:
the-silky-side-of-vienna-revealing


dreamdoll I love your dresses! How I wish I could wear something like this!


----------



## maryg1

No H for me under the tree, but wore Hermes everyday!
-first outfit for boxing day:
Zara skirt, Max & Co. shirt, black wool pullover made by one of my aunts, fabric pin bought in London, leather riding boots, 32 box Kelly
- second outfit for boxing day:
white jeans, Zara military jacket, CL shoes, Max & Co. shirt, Hommage a Mozart scarf worn as a belt, Mulberry baby blue Ledbury.
My outfit for Christmas day was a mix of the 2, just get the second outfit and put the black pullover instead of the jacket!


----------



## maryg1

and a close-up pictures of what I scored in London: 2 fabric pins bought in a shop in Kingly court - Carnabt Str. and a Beatles' Abbey road pin for my military jacket


----------



## Vanmiracle

* maryg1* So classy! Love this one best:


----------



## Luva Pug

DD, mary g and Van- gorgeous outfits!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*maryg*, you look stunning!


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg*, purseinsanity, *van*, *luva pug*, 

*maryg*, you're looking good!! Love your Zara jacket!!


----------



## Rose

Fabulous looks!!


----------



## maryg1

thank you dear gals!


----------



## ardneish

maryg1 said:


> No H for me under the tree, but wore Hermes everyday!
> -first outfit for boxing day:
> Zara skirt, Max & Co. shirt, black wool pullover made by one of my aunts, fabric pin bought in London, leather riding boots, 32 box Kelly
> - second outfit for boxing day:
> white jeans, Zara military jacket, CL shoes, Max & Co. shirt, Hommage a Mozart scarf worn as a belt, Mulberry baby blue Ledbury.
> My outfit for Christmas day was a mix of the 2, just get the second outfit and put the black pullover instead of the jacket!


 


MaryG

You look " Stunning!

So chic! and so slim! and plain Head turning

That Kelly is so Perfect with you


----------



## LuvBirkin

My first action pic in this thread  Sorry for the poor quality of the photo....

H&M faux fur vest (HK$399)
Uniqlo turtle neck (HK$59)
Uniqlo jeans (HK$200)
Boots (HK$1,000)
JDC gray crystal bangles x 2 (HK$130 each after discount)

Total costs: HK$1,918 (USD 245)

+ Graphite epsom 30cm Birkin with PHW


----------



## dreamdoll

Great outfit, *LuvBirkin*!


----------



## dreamdoll

My New Year's outfit (worn with raisin KD and Ms Lizzie) for the family dinner this evening (please excuse my messy hair LOL), thank you for letting me share 

Sequined dress - local store (~ USD 35)
Glitter shoes - local store (~ USD 20)


----------



## ardneish

dreamdoll said:


> My New Year's outfit (worn with raisin KD and Ms Lizzie) for the family dinner this evening (please excuse my messy hair LOL), thank you for letting me share
> 
> Sequined dress - local store (~ USD 35)
> Glitter shoes - local store (~ USD 20)


 
You look so pretty! and your hair looks gorgeous

there is a scarf you like listed
here is the link   http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHAIN-GANG-BN...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item588515bd1f


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, always a beauty!


----------



## purseinsanity

LuvBirkin said:


> My first action pic in this thread  Sorry for the poor quality of the photo....
> 
> H&M faux fur vest (HK$399)
> Uniqlo turtle neck (HK$59)
> Uniqlo jeans (HK$200)
> Boots (HK$1,000)
> JDC gray crystal bangles x 2 (HK$130 each after discount)
> 
> Total costs: HK$1,918 (USD 245)
> 
> + Graphite epsom 30cm Birkin with PHW


 You look awesome!


----------



## Vanmiracle

dreamdoll said:


> ..please excuse my messy hair LOL...



* dreamdoll* Hot and beautiful. I wish my hair would look like this when it is newly made.


----------



## lilyhermes

dreamdoll said:


> My New Year's outfit (worn with raisin KD and Ms Lizzie) for the family dinner this evening (please excuse my messy hair LOL), thank you for letting me share
> 
> Sequined dress - local store (~ USD 35)
> Glitter shoes - local store (~ USD 20)


 WHAT MESSY HAIR!  You look gorgeous as usual.


----------



## dreamdoll

everyone for the kind words!! 

*ardneish*, thank you for the link, this is the white cw which I have got 



ardneish said:


> You look so pretty! and your hair looks gorgeous
> 
> there is a scarf you like listed
> here is the link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHAIN-GANG-BN...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item588515bd1f


 


purseinsanity said:


> *dreamdoll*, always a beauty!


 


Vanmiracle said:


> * dreamdoll* Hot and beautiful. I wish my hair would look like this when it is newly made.


 


lilyhermes said:


> WHAT MESSY HAIR! You look gorgeous as usual.


----------



## LuvBirkin

*dreamdoll* & *purseinsanity*: 

*dreamdoll*: what a gorgeous girl you are!


----------



## Vanmiracle

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year with my first contribution in 2010.
Yesterdays outfit:

Esprit Cardigan 40&#8364;
Faux leather leggings 12&#8364;
Bag 0&#8364; (handmade by me)
and my first *SS10 Scarf*: *Les Girafes GM Shawl CW03*


----------



## ari

*Vanmiracle,* gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Vanmiracle*, looking good!!


----------



## maryg1

*LuvBirkin*: looking cool!
*DD*: I love that tiny Kelly pochette, and where are your messy hair? If you saw my hair i the morning you would rethink the words "messy hair". GL with the Ebay bid!


----------



## maryg1

Van: looking good and ready for early spring days! is that your dog in the picture? 
I'd like to see more pics of your handmade bag


----------



## LarissaHK

LuvBirkin said:


> My first action pic in this thread  Sorry for the poor quality of the photo....
> 
> H&M faux fur vest (HK$399)
> Uniqlo turtle neck (HK$59)
> Uniqlo jeans (HK$200)
> Boots (HK$1,000)
> JDC gray crystal bangles x 2 (HK$130 each after discount)
> 
> Total costs: HK$1,918 (USD 245)
> 
> + Graphite epsom 30cm Birkin with PHW








Everyone looks fabulous*LuvBirkin* so nice to see your action pic, you look fantastic, your faux fur vast is very pretty, please post more often your action photos


----------



## LuvBirkin

Thanks *maryg1*!

*Larissa*:  this thread suits me more as I like the combo H & cheap outfit best!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! (Oh, I have that scarf..thanks!)



maryg1 said:


> *LuvBirkin*: looking cool!
> *DD*: I love that tiny Kelly pochette, and where are your messy hair? If you saw my hair i the morning you would rethink the words "messy hair". GL with the Ebay bid!


----------



## doloresmia

love this thread, all of you look fantastic! DD love the outfits! Van, the blond is va va voom! luvbirkin - i know it is wrong, but adore fur, even faux

mary, once again thanks for a brilliant thread!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Vanmiracle*, you always look so stylish!


----------



## dreamdoll

doloresmia said:


> love this thread, all of you look fantastic! DD love the outfits! Van, the blond is va va voom! luvbirkin - i know it is wrong, but adore fur, even faux
> 
> mary, once again thanks for a brilliant thread!


----------



## loves

*vanmiracle* i really love the les giraffes on you
*luvbirkin* great look, i love uniqlo too and wow graphite, i love it


----------



## LaBoheme

Wow!...Just found this...
 Excellent!! One of the best threads here _ever!_ 

Everyone looks great...so fun, creative & natural... Vraiment chic!


----------



## Luva Pug

Here is my addition to this great thread!
What I wore last night for a meal with bf....
Top from Zara £40
Leggings from topshop £25
Shoes from Carvella £125


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! Love your red birkin too 



Luva Pug said:


> Here is my addition to this great thread!
> What I wore last night for a meal with bf....
> Top from Zara £40
> Leggings from topshop £25
> Shoes from Carvella £125


----------



## LarissaHK

Luva Pug said:


> Here is my addition to this great thread!
> What I wore last night for a meal with bf....
> Top from Zara £40
> Leggings from topshop £25
> Shoes from Carvella £125


 *Luva pug* you look so lovely and your outfit is fantastic


----------



## Luva Pug

Dreamdoll and LarisaaHK- Thank you!!!


----------



## latte&me

Happy New Year everyone~

My jige clutch been sitting in the wardrobe for quite sometimes. I told myself that i have to bring her out tonight. Gosh, I wish I would have time to look at the mirror and  took 1 item off-- I looked too busy here:shame:





I wore my fav dress/skirt/scarf bought from India few years ago


----------



## mcs1111

Vanmiracle said:


> Love your beautiful dog--such shiny fur and kind eyes.


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte*, I love your jige, and how you paired it with the dress, lovely!!


----------



## periogirl28

*latte* I really like your dress, it sets off your H perfectly!


----------



## X0X0

*luva pug *you look so cute!

*latte* Love the way the jige draws out the burgundy H belt and burgundy trim to your dress, not to mention those hot gold gladiator heels!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luva Pug said:


> Here is my addition to this great thread!
> What I wore last night for a meal with bf....
> Top from Zara £40
> Leggings from topshop £25
> Shoes from Carvella £125


 

Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

latte&me said:


> Happy New Year everyone~
> 
> My jige clutch been sitting in the wardrobe for quite sometimes. I told myself that i have to bring her out tonight. Gosh, I wish I would have time to look at the mirror and took 1 item off-- I looked too busy here:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my fav dress/skirt/scarf bought from India few years ago


 

I think you look perfect!


----------



## maryg1

dreamdoll said:


> Thank you! (Oh, I have that scarf..thanks!)



great!


----------



## maryg1

doloresmia said:


> mary, once again thanks for a brilliant thread!



my pleasure!


----------



## maryg1

Luva Pug said:


> Here is my addition to this great thread!
> What I wore last night for a meal with bf....
> Top from Zara £40
> Leggings from topshop £25
> Shoes from Carvella £125



great combo! your Birkin really pops up


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> Happy New Year everyone~
> 
> My jige clutch been sitting in the wardrobe for quite sometimes. I told myself that i have to bring her out tonight. Gosh, I wish I would have time to look at the mirror and  took 1 item off-- I looked too busy here:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my fav dress/skirt/scarf bought from India few years ago



Latte you always amaze me, this is a lovely outfit with every right accessory. congrats!


----------



## Rose

Great pics! You all look amazing.


----------



## LarissaHK

latte&me said:


> Happy New Year everyone~
> 
> My jige clutch been sitting in the wardrobe for quite sometimes. I told myself that i have to bring her out tonight. Gosh, I wish I would have time to look at the mirror and took 1 item off-- I looked too busy here:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my fav dress/skirt/scarf bought from India few years ago


 
StunningLove how your bag, belt and bracelet match your dress..and the shoes are beautiful too


----------



## bagmad73

*latte&me* - another stunning outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## latte&me

*bagmad73,LarissaHK,Rose,maryg1,purseinsanity,X0X0,periogirl28,dreamdoll *:Thank you  for your kind words
(p.s: *dreamdoll *--Your action pic with your jige about a month or 2 ago remind me to bring mine out . thanks)
*Luva Pug*: all the sudden I secretly want a red birkin like yours... I should focus on my own wish list.... focus.focus.focus

Wonderful weather in Melbourne. Picking up a friend this morning. I wore a vintage crochet dress from my mum's old closet ,  a pair of cheap sandals with  lovely orange ribbon





came back from housewarming party. I wore Diesel black label top, Lanvin pearl necklace and vintage skirt from mum's closet


----------



## latte&me

This pic of dreamdoll with her black jige on the 6th dec 2009 reminding me of my own clutches. 
(*Dreamdoll*, hope you don't me re-posting this lovely pic)


----------



## maryg1

Latte, your toile jige is beyond fabulous!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Luva Pug, latte&me*  love your outfits!
How I wish I would be able to wear a summer dress now. (Looking out of the window seeing snow)


----------



## purseinsanity

*Latte*, how do you always manage to look so good???!!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

mcs1111 said:


> Love your beautiful dog--such shiny fur and kind eyes.



*mcs1111* Banjo says Thank You!
(That's why I can't imagine wearing fur. I would always think "What, if it was my pet?" But that's just me.)


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> *Luva Pug, latte&me*  love your outfits!
> How I wish I would be able to wear a summer dress now. (Looking out of the window seeing snow)



snowing here too...the one telling about the sunny Italy must have not travelled in this part of the country in winter


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> *mcs1111* Banjo says Thank You!
> (That's why I can't imagine wearing fur. I would always think "What, if it was my pet?" *But that's just me*.)


you're not alone, I only can think of wearing rabbit fur because it's an animal you can also eat (at least here, sorry if in some cultures you don't eat them, I don't want to be offensive).
Shame on me I'm not a fan of exotic leather bags, not even Hermes


----------



## Vanmiracle

*maryg1* We should meet infront of a non exotic fireplace


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> *maryg1* We should meet infront of a non exotic fireplace


bring beers, I'll bring the pizza


----------



## Luva Pug

Xoxo, purseinsanity, Mary, van  and latte- THANK YOU so much!!
Latte!! You should get a red B! Hehe! It goes with everything!! Lol just pop it onto your updated wish list!


----------



## maryg1

^I agree: red goes with everything!


----------



## latte&me

*maryg1, Vanmiracle, purseinsanity, Luva Pug *-- Thank you  

It is summer up here in australia. Never experience 'white' X'mas . It was a torture to wear Santa hat / reindeer ear in the shop when it was 38*c outside but... still love summer, love shorts, maxi dress, carry my bag without worrying it might get wet 

*Luva pug:* what size is your birkin? what leather?

*Everyone*, I haven't own a birkin yet. Been reading a lot of threads about difference sizes but still can't decide the size. at the moment I am into Barenia and box leather. Are they available in red/burgundy?


----------



## Luva Pug

Latte it is a 30cm Epsom! I am 5'3 for reference


----------



## periogirl28

*Everyone*, I haven't own a birkin yet. Been reading a lot of threads about difference sizes but still can't decide the size. at the moment I am into Barenia and box leather. Are they available in red/burgundy?[/QUOTE]

Rouge H in Box is iconic, do a search and you will see some totally beautiful bags some members have here. It is a burgundy red and is easier to order in a Kelly, TDF in the sellier style. You can try to get your store to place an SO for a Birkin.


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> *maryg1, Vanmiracle, purseinsanity, Luva Pug *-- Thank you
> 
> It is summer up here in australia. Never experience 'white' X'mas . It was a torture to wear Santa hat / reindeer ear in the shop when it was 38*c outside but... still love summer, love shorts, maxi dress, carry my bag without worrying it might get wet
> 
> *Luva pug:* what size is your birkin? what leather?
> 
> *Everyone*, I haven't own a birkin yet. Been reading a lot of threads about difference sizes but still can't decide the size. at the moment I am into Barenia and box leather. Are they available in red/burgundy?



and I've never experienced warm Christmas...well, almost...this year it was 20°C, two nights before it was -13°C. Crazy weather indeed.
As far as I know, rouge H is available for box leather, but you should check in the leather availability section.
For me, I'd prefer a 35 Birkin, a 30 would look too formal for my taste


----------



## bornfree

*latte&me*, thanks for the beautiful action pics... you truly hv a great sense of style


----------



## angeliq

love it, love it!


----------



## bagmad73

I love this thread!!
Here is my first contribution here.
Skirt and top from Zara (bought them about 2-3years ago)


----------



## dreamdoll

Great outfit, and love the lindy on you!



bagmad73 said:


> I love this thread!!
> Here is my first contribution here.
> Skirt and top from Zara (bought them about 2-3years ago)


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks *dreamdoll*!! Am loving the lindy too!


----------



## maryg1

bagmad, welcome and many thanks for contributing here! another member living in warm climates, I'm soooo envious!


----------



## bagmad73

Hi *maryg* - always happy to contribute - yes super warm...I do sometimes envy the snowscapes and the beauty of the winter though!


----------



## purseinsanity

*bagmad*, boho chic!!


----------



## bagmad73

Thank you *purseinsanity*


----------



## Rose

Lovely outfit *bagmad*


----------



## shoemania

Love your outfit and lindy, bagmad!



bagmad73 said:


> I love this thread!!
> Here is my first contribution here.
> Skirt and top from Zara (bought them about 2-3years ago)


----------



## sushi queen

I love this thread too - it's full of inspiring ideas to try! Bagmad, I looove your outfit - great shades of green and very cool boho look!  This is my first contribution here too - tunic top was from a local store and cost about 15 euros, black skinny jeans form uniqlo ($39 on a trip to NY), shirt from Brooks Brothers outlet store (think it was $40).


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look great!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> I love this thread too - it's full of inspiring ideas to try! Bagmad, I looove your outfit - great shades of green and very cool boho look!  This is my first contribution here too - tunic top was from a local store and cost about 15 euros, black skinny jeans form uniqlo ($39 on a trip to NY), shirt from Brooks Brothers outlet store (think it was $40).



Hi Sushi Queen and welcome (yeah another European TPfer!) Is your scarf Hermes too! Congrats for your outfit, and love the Birkin too


----------



## dreamdoll

*sushi queen*, great outfit!


----------



## latte&me

from 11am-4pm, enjoyed the beautiful warm weather in melbourne city:  old sandals from Marc jacobs, floral summer dress . twilly as belt and hermes bangle





7pm - 10pm, dinner with friends, I wore a faux fur bolero/jacket (free - a gift from friend), same old floral dress from this morning


----------



## sushi queen

*Purseinsanity, dreamdoll* - thank you!
*Maryg*1 - thank you for the warm welcome and your kind comments! Yes my scarf is H - it's Offrandes d'un Jour.
*latte & me *- Fantastic look - you have a wonderful sense of style!


----------



## bagmad73

*rose* and *shoemania* - thank you!!

*sushi queen* - thank you, I love your pic too - please post some more!!

*latte&me* -


----------



## sushi queen

Thanks,* bagmad* - I will!


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte*, gorgeous look!


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte*, looking good!! Love your matching of the bolero with your CDC + kelly!


----------



## bornfree

*latte* - looking ever so chic... great pics


----------



## latte&me

*sushi queen, bagmad73, purseinsanity, dreamdoll and bornfree*: thank you everyone. hope all of you have a good weekend. 
*sushi queen*: I agree with bagmad, please post more pics here . you will find a lot of great pics here which can inspire you. and i am very sure that the outfit you posted a while ago has already taken its place


----------



## latte&me

7-10pm, indian cusine with friends. I wore:
old singlet, a large vintage scarf tie over the shoulder, a floral palazzo pant  further discount as some of the beads had came loose


----------



## sushi queen

Yet another great look, *Latte&me*!  Thank you for your encouragement - I will to try post more outfits!


----------



## purseinsanity

Another great look *Latte*!


----------



## Queenie

*bagmad*, you seem to love your new bag!

*sushi queen*, love how you played with the neutrals!






*Latte*, love your style!


----------



## Luva Pug

Amazing pics everyone!! I haven't been on for a while everything moves sooo fast!!
GORGEOUS LOOKS!!


----------



## maryg1

*Latte*, you sure have to teach me some tricks, I always dress so "plain"! My greatest innovation was to wear a scarf as a belt, nothing ingenious...


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> *Maryg*1 - thank you for the warm welcome and your kind comments! Yes my scarf is H - it's Offrandes d'un Jour.


you're very welcome! pls post more pictures, everyone here is a great contribution to anyone else's style, I sure owe you a lot!


----------



## sushi queen

*Queenie* - thank you!


----------



## birkingal

I've posted this on the Action thread but it's far suited here since everything I've got on is cheap 

MNG leather jacket - very VERY old and purchased for a song at the outlet store
James Perse long sleeved t-shirt (old)
Gap woolen cardigan £9.99
+J Uniqlo jeans £29.99
Chanel sunglasses, LV stole, H belt, H riding boots & Evelyne PM


----------



## maryg1

birkingal said:


> I've posted this on the Action thread but it's far suited here since everything I've got on is cheap
> 
> MNG leather jacket - very VERY old and purchased for a song at the outlet store
> James Perse long sleeved t-shirt (old)
> Gap woolen cardigan £9.99
> +J Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> Chanel sunglasses, LV stole, H belt, H riding boots & Evelyne PM


love the Eveline, is it rouge H? I've to invest on a H belt soon, it adds so much to any outfit


----------



## sushi queen

Love your look, *birkingal* - (and I know it's wrong to say so on the H forum) I love your LV stole! 
*maryg1* - You definitely need to get yourself a H belt - I think it's the H accessory I wear the most!


----------



## anHermesLover

*Birkinga*l - love your "school run" !!


----------



## purseinsanity

*birkingal*, you look awesome!  We're LV scarf twins!


----------



## christymarie340

Ok-so the pic didn't turn out that great, but we had a date night tonite and I was so excited (its been awhile) that I wanted to share!

Jacket-Gap (ebay) $49
Top- DKNY $30
Leggings- Target $12
Boots- Chloe (ebay) $100
...and of course Ms. HAC


----------



## dreamdoll

Great ensemble!!



birkingal said:


> I've posted this on the Action thread but it's far suited here since everything I've got on is cheap
> 
> MNG leather jacket - very VERY old and purchased for a song at the outlet store
> James Perse long sleeved t-shirt (old)
> Gap woolen cardigan £9.99
> +J Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> Chanel sunglasses, LV stole, H belt, H riding boots & Evelyne PM


----------



## dreamdoll

*christymarie*, looking good! Love your HAC with your jacket


----------



## birkingal

*christymarie340*, I adore your leather jacket! What a great price!

*AHL*, 

Thank you so much, *dreamdoll*

*Maryg1*, yes, it's a Rouge H clemence PM2 Evelyne. I've worn the bag and my H belt to death. My belt's 6-7 years old and I bought it secondhand on eBay. I bought a few sizes up and punched extra holes so that I can wear it with my belt or to cinch my waist.

*sushi queen* & *purseinsanity*, shhhh.....! I love my LV stole too!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> *maryg1* - You definitely need to get yourself a H belt - I think it's the H accessory I wear the most!





birkingal said:


> *Maryg1*, My belt's 6-7 years old and I bought it secondhand on eBay. I bought a few sizes up and punched extra holes so that I can wear it with my belt or to cinch my waist.



glad to hear it's a versatile accessory. I'm debating wether I should buy it from Ebay to save a bit or if I should reward myself and break the piggy bank, I'm in no hurry for it anyway. What are your leather/colour combos? I'm thinking about getting the classic black/gold combination, but orange would be nice too.


----------



## maryg1

*christymarie340*, I totally have to rethink the Birkin (and Kelly) as a formal bag,your HAC is great on you paired with the leather jacket.


----------



## birkingal

maryg1 said:


> glad to hear it's a versatile accessory. I'm debating wether I should buy it from Ebay to save a bit or if I should reward myself and break the piggy bank, I'm in no hurry for it anyway. What are your leather/colour combos? I'm thinking about getting the classic black/gold combination, but orange would be nice too.



My favorite is definitely the black/gold combo. It was the only belt I wore until a few months ago. Since it's so versatile, the only other one I need is a wide rocker type belt. My hubby liked mine so much I got him one for his birthday.


----------



## purseinsanity

*christymarie*, you look fantastic!


----------



## sushi queen

*maryg1* - my H belt is black box/etoupe togo (or poss clemence - can't remember) with Palladium buckle - I wear it all the time and it goes with almost everything I own - I really think it's the best H investment I ever made!


----------



## sushi queen

*christymarie* - your outfit is fab!  Hope you enjoyed your date night!


----------



## christymarie340

awww, thanks girls! I had a great date night, and I was really needing a night out to get dressed up, so thank you for all your kind words!!!


----------



## maryg1

christymarie340 said:


> awww, thanks girls! I had a great date night, and I was really needing a night out to get dressed up, so thank you for all your kind words!!!


glad you had fun!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> *maryg1* - my H belt is black box/etoupe togo (or poss clemence - can't remember) with Palladium buckle - I wear it all the time and it goes with almost everything I own - I really think it's the best H investment I ever made!



etoupe looks a nice neutral. I've already decided that I "need" one with gold buckle and one with palladium. I've already begun to browse Ebay


----------



## rushka

So many awesome looks here, keep the pics coming please!

Birkingal-Love your look,  so cool and chic!

Christymarie-Wow!  Looking very HAWT for date night, hope you had fun!  And what deal finds!!!!


Have been loving the look of big furry vests this winter so in the spirit of recycling (and saving a buck LOL) I re-purposed an old shearling jacket.  Removed the sleeves, turned it inside out and voila-free furry vest!

Paired it with an old James Perse tee, $10 Forever 21 jeans and a Burberry belt borrowed from the skirt it came with (kind of free right )...finished off with JC boots, silver CdC and Medor clutch.


----------



## shoemania

Have been loving the look of big furry vests this winter so in the spirit of recycling (and saving a buck LOL) I re-purposed an old shearling jacket.  Removed the sleeves, turned it inside out and voila-free furry vest!

Paired it with an old James Perse tee, $10 Forever 21 jeans and a Burberry belt borrowed from the skirt it came with (kind of free right )...finished off with JC boots, silver CdC and Medor clutch.[/QUOTE]


What a great idea for your jacket/vest!  Love the whole look, and your closet too!


----------



## maryg1

rushka said:


> So many awesome looks here, keep the pics coming please!
> 
> Birkingal-Love your look,  so cool and chic!
> 
> Christymarie-Wow!  Looking very HAWT for date night, hope you had fun!  And what deal finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Have been loving the look of big furry vests this winter so in the spirit of recycling (and saving a buck LOL) I re-purposed an old shearling jacket.  Removed the sleeves, turned it inside out and voila-free furry vest!
> 
> Paired it with an old James Perse tee, $10 Forever 21 jeans and a Burberry belt borrowed from the skirt it came with (kind of free right )...finished off with JC boots, silver CdC and Medor clutch.



Delicious! what a great idea you had, it's nice when we get a new look without spending a buck!
is that your closet I spy in the pictures? it's breathtaking


----------



## Rose

Fabulous looks!


----------



## birkingal

rushka said:


> So many awesome looks here, keep the pics coming please!
> 
> Birkingal-Love your look,  so cool and chic!
> 
> Christymarie-Wow!  Looking very HAWT for date night, hope you had fun!  And what deal finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Have been loving the look of big furry vests this winter so in the spirit of recycling (and saving a buck LOL) I re-purposed an old shearling jacket.  Removed the sleeves, turned it inside out and voila-free furry vest!
> 
> Paired it with an old James Perse tee, $10 Forever 21 jeans and a Burberry belt borrowed from the skirt it came with (kind of free right )...finished off with JC boots, silver CdC and Medor clutch.



Thank you, *Rushka*. Wow, you're a genius!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look. I'm all for furry vests/gilets. The shearling coat looks lovely in its original state too but I just love how you re-work it.


----------



## purseinsanity

*rushka*, how creative and stylish!!!  You look awesome!


----------



## LarissaHK

rushka said:


> So many awesome looks here, keep the pics coming please!
> 
> Birkingal-Love your look, so cool and chic!
> 
> Christymarie-Wow! Looking very HAWT for date night, hope you had fun! And what deal finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Have been loving the look of big furry vests this winter so in the spirit of recycling (and saving a buck LOL) I re-purposed an old shearling jacket. Removed the sleeves, turned it inside out and voila-free furry vest!
> 
> Paired it with an old James Perse tee, $10 Forever 21 jeans and a Burberry belt borrowed from the skirt it came with (kind of free right )...finished off with JC boots, silver CdC and Medor clutch.








*rushka*, you look fabulouslove everything in your outfit


----------



## LarissaHK

birkingal said:


> I've posted this on the Action thread but it's far suited here since everything I've got on is cheap
> 
> MNG leather jacket - very VERY old and purchased for a song at the outlet store
> James Perse long sleeved t-shirt (old)
> Gap woolen cardigan £9.99
> +J Uniqlo jeans £29.99
> Chanel sunglasses, LV stole, H belt, H riding boots & Evelyne PM


*birkingal*, beautiful ensemble, you look great


----------



## dreamdoll

*rushka*, you look amazing!! Love your whole outfit!!


----------



## fashionistaO

welcome back C .. you look hotz!



christymarie340 said:


> Ok-so the pic didn't turn out that great, but we had a date night tonite and I was so excited (its been awhile) that I wanted to share!
> 
> Jacket-Gap (ebay) $49
> Top- DKNY $30
> Leggings- Target $12
> Boots- Chloe (ebay) $100
> ...and of course Ms. HAC


----------



## fashionistaO

waayyy behind on this thread as it always, this thread flies .. *latte&me
* .. luv your styling cutie^



latte&me said:


> from 11am-4pm, enjoyed the beautiful warm weather in melbourne city:  old sandals from Marc jacobs, floral summer dress . twilly as belt and hermes bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7pm - 10pm, dinner with friends, I wore a faux fur bolero/jacket (free - a gift from friend), same old floral dress from this morning


----------



## fashionistaO

luv that nothing matches but works!!!!!!



latte&me said:


> 7-10pm, indian cusine with friends. I wore:
> old singlet, a large vintage scarf tie over the shoulder, a floral palazzo pant  further discount as some of the beads had came loose


----------



## bornfree

*rushka*, you look super hot! Love it!


----------



## shoemania

latte&me said:


> 7-10pm, indian cusine with friends. I wore:
> old singlet, a large vintage scarf tie over the shoulder, a floral palazzo pant further discount as some of the beads had came loose


 

So cute!  I never thought to tie a scarf on my shoulders like this.  (Not sure my shoulders are narrow enough, but will try!)


----------



## swepea

$20 top from juicy couture
$8 leggings from target
500 yen tank top from muji
h comme histoires scarf w/ evelyne scarf ring


----------



## Bijouxlady

Oops! Wrong quote! Will try again!


----------



## Bijouxlady

latte&me said:


> 7-10pm, indian cusine with friends. I wore:
> old singlet, a large vintage scarf tie over the shoulder, a floral palazzo pant  further discount as some of the beads had came loose


What size is your Jige?? It's measurements? You look lovely btw!


----------



## purseinsanity

*sweapea*, you look great!


----------



## swepea

thanks, purseinsanity!


----------



## fashionistaO

nice look* swepea*^


----------



## dreamdoll

*sweetpea*, love the top on you!


----------



## Rockerchic

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-so the pic didn't turn out that great, but we had a date night tonite and I was so excited (its been awhile) that I wanted to share!
> 
> Jacket-Gap (ebay) $49
> Top- DKNY $30
> Leggings- Target $12
> Boots- Chloe (ebay) $100
> ...and of course Ms. HAC


 
Perfection!!


----------



## swepea

*fashionistaO, dreamdoll* - thanks for the compliment!


----------



## maryg1

pls. anyone post a picture! It's snowing AGAIN here and I can't wear anything Hermes. Can you believe I took my Kelly out of my closet just to look at her and caress her leather?
I'm living vicariously after you all...make Mary happy!!!!


----------



## lovely64

I wish I could make you happy but the weathe is crap here as well, LOL! It´s so cold I don´t want to move, not even an inch! I have Uggs on or my toes would fall off!


----------



## bagmad73

Do stay warm *lovely64* and *maryg1*!!! It's good we have our H to keep us company!!!


----------



## maryg1

We need DreamDoll or Latte, they sure are with short sleeves!


----------



## latte&me

Hi, my outfits and H items for the past 2 days. 
from Melbourne to Sydney, a little bit cold in the morning,  with my Paule ka cardigan. The Camper marry jane soon dumped into my luggage as it killed my feet





checking out my fav food, with Gorman top, cheap jean and a pair of cheap but comfy slippers





*lovely, badmad and margy* -- for some reason I am missing the fur, the leather jacket and the boots. I went to H boutique and thinking of buying a pair of kelly jumping boots but i couldn't find a good reason to buy


----------



## maryg1

yeah, someone heard my prayers! thank you Latte for my making my day!
I can understand you missing fur, coats or boots, but believe me with the weather we're experiencing this winter there's no space for me for being glamorous! My Timberland boots are my second skin and I can't even think of leaving my pj when I'm at home in the weekend. Anyway I like those first October days....


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte*, good looking as usual!


----------



## peppers90

*latte* you are so on-trend!!  Keep posting, you have great pics 

 Forever 21 cardi
 Forever 21 tank
 Urban Outfitters jeans
 Vintage OTK boots
  & my Goldie Kelly!


----------



## latte&me

*Peppers 90*: very cool casual look with the right accessories, love it 
*Purseinsanity*: thanks PI. i just visit your another reveal thread last nite, very impressed with your CDC collection, especially love the green one  modelling pic of all your CDC please 
maryg1: hi mary, hope you stay warm at home


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *latte*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers*, just beautiful!


----------



## Rose

Ladies, you look AWESOME!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte*, looking good!!

*peppers*, great outfit as always!!


----------



## sushi queen

*peppers* - that is one great outfit - isn't forever 21 a great place for bargain finds? Love your top!


----------



## latte&me

Thanks dreamdoll. 
Today's outfits: polka dot blouse, suede skirt and H items . had my favourite hong kong style coffee/tea at a newly open restaurent


----------



## IFFAH

*latte & me*, you have an eye for details! Fabulous.

*peppers*, I love your comfy and stylish ensemble.


----------



## 880

Latte, Peppers, I love your outfits! Its cold outside, but very warm inside. Here is me with my 28 sellier BBK, lululemon yoga top, and adrian goldshmeid jeans (bought through gilt group for 3 usd because I had some kind of credit lol)


----------



## sushi queen

Just love your BBK slung across the body like that, *880*! Very cool and casual way to wear a gorgeous bag!


----------



## maryg1

latte&me said:


> maryg1: hi mary, hope you stay warm at home


Hi Latte, at home and at work it's warm. The problem is when I go to work in the morning and it's -6°C, and my car is covered with ice...BRRR


----------



## maryg1

*Peppers*: I like your pirates boots! and your Kelly, is it a 35 cm? Leather? it looks convenient as an everyday bag
*Latte*: I love how you mix colours and accessories, great sense of style


----------



## maryg1

*880*: very nice in your "all black" uniform. How's your Birkin performing?


----------



## peppers90

Thank you ladies!

*Sushi queen* I always seem to find something cool at Forever 21; although I am pushing 40 and a little embarrassed to shop there.  But the prices are so good, I can't resist 

*maryg1*  Yes, my Kelly is a 35 gold togo.  I am PATIENTLY awaiting a canvas strap for her so I can wear messenger~~ thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Rose

Looking fabulous, *880!*!


----------



## purseinsanity

You look great *880*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers*, you're "pushing 40"???  No way!


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte*, you accessorize like no one else!  What color is your CDC?


----------



## ari

Sorry, but can someone lead me to the new thread on
*What do Hermes fans like to indulge in? Post your NON Hermes purchases here!! *

I can't find it for some reason? Thank You in advance!


----------



## Diva999

Everyone's looking great!!
880-Love the look with your Kelly & strap


----------



## Luva Pug

Love the look 880!!


----------



## peppers90

880-  love the all black with BBK-  too chic!!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> *peppers*, you're "pushing 40"???  No way!



Yep, purse!! I turn 38 in 2 weeks and thinking about
getting pregnant again-- insanity has definitely set in 
good luck with the ticker btw...

Keep posting pics ladies!!!


----------



## maryg1

ari said:


> Sorry, but can someone lead me to the new thread on
> *What do Hermes fans like to indulge in? Post your NON Hermes purchases here!! *
> 
> I can't find it for some reason? Thank You in advance!



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/post-your-non-hermes-indulges-here-550370.html
PMed you too!


----------



## 880

Thanks all! Maryg1, birkin is fabulous thank you! Good luck Peppers!


----------



## dreamdoll

*880*, you look amazing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> Yep, purse!! I turn 38 in 2 weeks and thinking about
> getting pregnant again-- insanity has definitely set in
> good luck with the ticker btw...
> 
> Keep posting pics ladies!!!



Thanks *peppers*!  I need all the luck and help I can get!    You look amazing...you're definitely a poster child for the "forty is the new thirty" movement!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*latte&me* I adore your sense of style.
*peppers90* PLS write that you are kidding with the age! 
* 880* all black suits you so well!


----------



## 880

Thanks Dreamdoll, Van, sushiqueen, rose, purseinsanity, diva, luva pug, peppers, ! hugs to you! 

Maryg1, thank you for this thread!


----------



## lovely64

880 said:


> Latte, Peppers, I love your outfits! Its cold outside, but very warm inside. Here is me with my 28 sellier BBK, lululemon yoga top, and adrian goldshmeid jeans (bought through gilt group for *3 usd because I had some kind of credit *lol)


 Looking great! LOL, some kind of credit must have been one helluva credit


----------



## sushi queen

Today wearing my Brides de Gala dip dye, Black Birkin 35 phw, with a tunic top from Marks & Spencer (35 euros), t-shirt and jeans from uniqlo (can't remember price but very cheap!).  Uniqlo is one of my fave bargain shops!


----------



## peppers90

Verrry nice *sushi!* I like the way you tied your dip dye!


----------



## 880

sushi queen said:


> Today wearing my Brides de Gala dip dye, Black Birkin 35 phw, with a tunic top from Marks & Spencer (35 euros), t-shirt and jeans from uniqlo (can't remember price but very cheap!).  Uniqlo is one of my fave bargain shops!



Sushi queen, love this pop of color on you!


----------



## sushi queen

Peppers90 and 880 - thank you


----------



## dreamdoll

*sushi queen*, you look great!!


----------



## mkl_collection

*latte & me*,  your style.

*pepper90*, comfy and stylish. 

*880*, cool look.

*sushi*, looking great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*sushi*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## maryg1

very nice sushi! I heard good reviews about Uniqlo, too bad we don't have any shop in Italy


----------



## lanit

Banana Republic Chambray jacket (on sale) and Giant Dip Dye in Cassis/Violine.  Sorry for the rushed folding-had to shoot out the door for carpool this morning! PS Love this thread-cuz I am definitely going to be going discount in order to save my pennies for these H Luxuries!


----------



## maryg1

Lanit, thank you for sharing your pics!
I had the chance to see the dip-dye and the fluid jersey scarves last Saturday and fell in love with the textures of the dip-dye, another item on my wish list


----------



## birkingal

880 said:


> Latte, Peppers, I love your outfits! Its cold outside, but very warm inside. Here is me with my 28 sellier BBK, lululemon yoga top, and adrian goldshmeid jeans (bought through gilt group for 3 usd because I had some kind of credit lol)


 
WOW! I love this look, *880*! You look fantabulous!


----------



## **Chanel**

Great pictures everyone !


----------



## purseinsanity

*lanit*, you look like a million!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lanit*, looking good!!


----------



## lanit

Aww-thanks everyone!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*sushi queen and lanit* - You both look smashing with your Carres Surteint BdG


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution for today, with En Désordre in the 90 Carré worn as a halter top, my farandole, picotin, and linen shorts from F21.com (US$9.50).


----------



## Vanmiracle

*dreamdoll, simply TDF!*


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



Vanmiracle said:


> *dreamdoll, simply TDF!*


----------



## maryg1

*DD*, is there any chance you're coming to Italy? I need to meet you, fashion goddess!


----------



## lil' fiona

dreamdoll said:


> Here's my little contribution for today, with En Désordre in the 90 Carré worn as a halter top, my farandole, picotin, and linen shorts from F21.com (US$9.50).


 

you look amazing!!!! love your style so much


----------



## CobaltBlu

Stepping out of lurk mode....:ninja:

gap jeans
old navy T
Lucy hoodie

Ex Libris Confetti mousse stole


----------



## peppers90

*Lookin' good* *Cobalt!*  Post more often~ Very nice confetti mousse!  Love those colors in wintertime


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the mousse on you!! And your kelly too, great look!!



CobaltBlu said:


> Stepping out of lurk mode....:ninja:
> 
> gap jeans
> old navy T
> Lucy hoodie
> 
> Ex Libris Confetti mousse stole


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you both for your kind words! 

Lol, *maryg1*, I'll be headed to Europe this summer, unfortunately not to Italy though...



maryg1 said:


> *DD*, is there any chance you're coming to Italy? I need to meet you, fashion goddess!


 


lil' fiona said:


> you look amazing!!!! love your style so much


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thank you!!!!!  That kelly needs to get out more.


----------



## sushi queen

*Van* - thank you for your lovely comments! 

*lanit *- love your giant dip dye - looks great on you!

*dreamdoll* - another great look from our resident fashionista!

*cobaltblu* - what a pretty mousseline - gorgeous look!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Here's my little contribution for today, with En Désordre in the 90 Carré worn as a halter top, my farandole, picotin, and linen shorts from F21.com (US$9.50).



TDF!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*CB* so nice to see you!!


----------



## maryg1

CB, the colours on your mousseline are so vibrant, is there anywhere a picture of your scarf completely unfold?


----------



## maryg1

Hello Purseinsanity, isn't it a bit early in the morning where you live?


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> Hello Purseinsanity, isn't it a bit early in the morning where you live?



LOL!  It is.  I just got back from work and am too wound up to go to sleep!


----------



## maryg1

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  It is.  I just got back from work and am too wound up to go to sleep!



 I thought it was Hermes frenzy that kept you up! It happens to me sometimes, last night I couldn't sleep properly thinking about 2 Ebay auction I'm interested in


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> I thought it was Hermes frenzy that kept you up! It happens to me sometimes, last night I couldn't sleep properly thinking about 2 Ebay auction I'm interested in



It's that too!    I haven't been on as much for a couple days since DH just returned from Antarctica...I've been dying to check in!


----------



## maryg1

purseinsanity said:


> It's that too!    I haven't been on as much for a couple days since DH just returned from *Antarctica*...I've been dying to check in!



On a work mission or pure relax?


----------



## purseinsanity

Vacation, LOL!


----------



## sugarbomb

with my kelly


----------



## purseinsanity

love the etoupe w/red shoes *sugarbomb*!


----------



## peppers90

Nice Valentine's outfit sugarbomb!!


----------



## miss oinky

CB


----------



## sushi queen

Gorgeous colour combination, *sugarbomb *- love it all!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sugarbomb*, you look amazing!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you both for your kind words!  



sushi queen said:


> *Van* - thank you for your lovely comments!
> 
> *lanit *- love your giant dip dye - looks great on you!
> 
> *dreamdoll* - another great look from our resident fashionista!
> 
> *cobaltblu* - what a pretty mousseline - gorgeous look!


 


purseinsanity said:


> TDF!!


----------



## gem

Very good place for inspiration here!

Thanks for all the lovely do-s...

U all look $$$$$ yet you spot great value in less expensive outfits! Well done!


----------



## sugarbomb

purseinsanity, peppers90, sushi queen  & dreamdoll,
thanks for ur lovely comments.  
Love this place of sharing so many information!!


----------



## maryg1

great combo Sugarbomb! and the red ballerinas were perfect for Valentine day


----------



## Babi

sugarbomb said:


> with my kelly


 
You look great sugarbomb!
Is it a 28 or a 32? TIA (I'm learning...)


----------



## Luva Pug

Great look sugar bomb!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*sugarbomb* You look so amazing in that outfit with/without your kelly


----------



## sugarbomb

Babi said:


> You look great sugarbomb!
> Is it a 28 or a 32? TIA (I'm learning...)


 
Thanksss 
It's a 28, I tried 32 but it looked a bit big on me


----------



## sugarbomb

*Luva pug, Vanmiracle*
Thankssssss


----------



## maryg1

I'm wearing Hermes scarves again after 1 month (Thank you god of the snow)

Levis jeans, old purple shirt and hand-made black cardigan, paired with my Concerto and Bolduc scarf ring (and Timberland boots, no other shoes because it's still too cold!)


----------



## bagmad73

*maryg* - you look great!! Love how the scarf pops with your black and white outfit


----------



## sushi queen

*Mary* - great modelling shot of your new scarf ring!  Love the peach and purple combo too!


----------



## maryg1

bagmad and sushi queen, thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> I'm wearing Hermes scarves again after 1 month (Thank you god of the snow)
> 
> Levis jeans, old purple shirt and hand-made black cardigan, paired with my Concerto and Bolduc scarf ring (and Timberland boots, no other shoes because it's still too cold!)



Your scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*maryg*, what a great look! Love the silk on you!


----------



## maryg1

thank you, at first I thought it could be strange wearing a scarf with men playing trumpets on it, but it's actually gorgeous!


----------



## lanit

*maryg1*I love that you wear your scarf to suit your lifestyle-I enjoy mt scarves immensely, even if dog walking!  I just received the same scarf ring, and I love it.  Thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## zjajkj

Mod pic here (Dogon Waist bag):
Clutch:





Long:




Shorter:





Messenger:





PoucH:


----------



## maryg1

lanit said:


> *maryg1*I love that you wear your scarf to suit your lifestyle-I enjoy mt scarves immensely, even if dog walking!  I just received the same scarf ring, and I love it.  Thanks for sharing your photo.



I always wear scarves in winter even if I'm in the office, so wearing Hermes silk scarves makes me so happy because I can choose different ones depending on my outfit. I'm so sad that it will be hot in some months and it will be impossible for me wearing scarves around my neck, but I think I will wear them as tops!

Lanit, I can't wait to see your scarf ring in action!


----------



## maryg1

Dinigrity, never thought a Dogon waist bag was so versatile!


----------



## Queenie

*sugarbomb*, love how you match red with etoupe! 2 of my favourite colours!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dinite*, what a great way to wear that bag!


----------



## peppers90

*maryg1*  Very pretty scarf and scarf ring !  I hear ya, girl, all I wear is boots~maybe someday the snow will melt!!


----------



## dollychic

Took my twilly out one day!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Wow!  You should post that in the Hermes as Art thread!  What a beautiful picture!


----------



## deadly

Wow you look great !


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> *maryg1*  Very pretty scarf and scarf ring !  I hear ya, girl, all I wear is boots~maybe someday the snow will melt!!



ssshhh, I don't want to tell it too loud, but during the day it's getting warmer! It looks like Spring is slowly arriving here


----------



## maryg1

dollychic said:


> Took my twilly out one day!



love how the pink twilly matches with your nail colour!


----------



## loves

amazing colours *sugarbomb*!


----------



## loves

*maryg1* you look great in that lovely scarf!

*dintengrity* love that orange!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## birkinmary

Going to the movies:
Grey Zara top (25 $)
Black AX skirt (140 $)
La femme aux semelles de vent H scarf


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look lovely!


----------



## birkinmary

thank you, *purseinsanity*!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing! Love the silk on you!!



birkinmary said:


> Going to the movies:
> Grey Zara top (25 $)
> Black AX skirt (140 $)
> La femme aux semelles de vent H scarf


----------



## bagmad73

*birkinmary* - you look fab. La Femme is very pretty on you!!


----------



## sushi queen

Gorgeous outfit, *birkinmary* - very pretty top!  Zara is great for finds!


----------



## birkinmary

*Dreamdoll, bagmad73,* thank you
*sushi queen* I agree, it's hard to leave the store empty-handed... have you seen those gorgeous black and white stripped tops????


----------



## maryg1

*birkinmary*, you look gorgeous! You'll find many Zara lovers here including me!
Have you seen the new SS collection online! so many nice finds


----------



## birkinmary

Don't tell me *maryg1* even if it's affordable, so much Zara staff can be really, really expensive at the end!!!!


----------



## maryg1

birkinmary said:


> Don't tell me *maryg1* even if it's affordable, so much Zara staff can be really, really expensive at the end!!!!



true, but in the end I don't feel so bad if something is lying in my wardrobe with too little use (which doesn't happen anyway to me!)


----------



## birkinmary

hahahaha *maryg1* we all discard clothes with the tags attached...


----------



## Luva Pug

Dollychic- OMG LOVE the picture!!!


----------



## Rose

Everyone looks AMAZING!!!  Love the twilly pic, *dollychic*


----------



## tillie46

*BIRKINMARY............* *You look wonderful for a casual evening out.........love your scarf!*


----------



## birkinmary

*tillie46* thank you again!!!!


----------



## Undine

Birkinmary, love the scarf!


----------



## birkinmary

Thanks *Undine* and welcome to TPF!!


----------



## zjajkj

Some mod pics of Dogon Orange Togo Belt Pouch Bag Wallet:


----------



## purseinsanity

^So cute!


----------



## zjajkj

purseinsanity said:


> ^So cute!


 
Thanks *purseinsanity*


----------



## sushi queen

Great pics, *dinitegrity*!  Love your dogon!


----------



## ardneish

dinitegrity said:


> Some mod pics of Dogon Orange Togo Belt Pouch Bag Wallet:


 

You have too, be the two most prettiest girls In the world. 

The photo's are fantastic , you look fantastic , gorgeous chic, fun , young and brought a smile to my face this evening

You really look awesome! and totally rock


----------



## licencetocook

*Birkinmary* - Fantastic scarf and hair. I have been looking for something in black and white and I found I have found an answer. You look great

*dinitegrity* - It sure looks like you have had loads of fun with your new H and your GF!

*Maryg *- How's Ms. Kelly? Is she charming everyone in Italy?


----------



## zjajkj

sushi queen said:


> Great pics, *dinitegrity*! Love your dogon!


Hi *sushi queen*, thanks so much. I love it too. 



ardneish said:


> You have too, be the two most prettiest girls In the world.
> 
> The photo's are fantastic , you look fantastic , gorgeous chic, fun , young and brought a smile to my face this evening
> 
> You really look awesome! and totally rock


Hi *ardneish, *no please don't say that, you are making me blush and you are super duber nice to say that.. I am sure you are very lovely too!! I really love the dogon, and am very happy to say (no one look at my bag when I bring it out), understate characteristic of Hermes.. That is what I never experience when I brought my Chanel and LV out. But then again, there is this lady who keeps eyeing on it when I am on the train home... I felt so extra happy as I found someone who knew Hermes!!! 



licencetocook said:


> *dinitegrity* - It sure looks like you have had loads of fun with your new H and your GF!


Hi licencetocook, yeah, we did have many funs.. She is my BFF (one and only BFF that is what I think).. lol


----------



## S'Mom

It's so wonderful to see someone so joyfully carrying an Hermes!  You are cute as a button, DINITEGRITY!


----------



## zjajkj

S'Mom said:


> It's so wonderful to see someone so joyfully carrying an Hermes! You are cute as a button, DINITEGRITY!


 
Hi S'mom, thank you so so much for your kind-words.. Yeah I am quite petite..


----------



## birkinmary

*licencetocook* you won't be wrong with La Femme in this colorway, you'll love it!


----------



## sushi queen

Today I am running errands, wearing my fave Uniqlo jeans and cashmere sweater ($40 in the sale!) and leather jacket from little shop in Italy, with my Tohu Bohu GM and Birkin.


----------



## peppers90

*sushi~* love that leather jacket!!  And your TB and B with PHW look great together~


----------



## purseinsanity

*sushi,* your entire look is perfect! Love your jacket too!


----------



## birkinmary

*SushiQueen* you are so trendy!!! love the TB 

Today dinner with DH and friends in a Peruvian restaurant. Jeans 80 $, tank 110 $ and Constance Belt. Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great!!



sushi queen said:


> Today I am running errands, wearing my fave Uniqlo jeans and cashmere sweater ($40 in the sale!) and leather jacket from little shop in Italy, with my Tohu Bohu GM and Birkin.


 
Wish I had your figure! You look amazing!



birkinmary said:


> *SushiQueen* you are so trendy!!! love the TB
> 
> Today dinner with DH and friends in a Peruvian restaurant. Jeans 80 $, tank 110 $ and Constance Belt. Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

You look awesome *birkinmary*!!


----------



## rileygirl

Cheapie Old Navy outfit:

Sweater, less than 20, tank, 14.50, Cami, 5, Cargo Shorts from Costco, and cheapie leopard scarf worn with Vert Olive Clic Clac and Rouge H Jige PM


----------



## purseinsanity

You always look good *rileygirl!*


----------



## S'Mom

birkinmary said:


> *SushiQueen* you are so trendy!!! love the TB
> 
> Today dinner with DH and friends in a Peruvian restaurant. Jeans 80 $, tank 110 $ and Constance Belt. Have a nice weekend!!!



BIRKINMARY......what is that gorgeous cuff you're wearing?  I LOVE wide cuffs!


----------



## maryg1

licencetocook said:


> *Maryg *- How's Ms. Kelly? Is she charming everyone in Italy?



Hi dear! unfortunately weather has been so bad this winter so I only took her out about 4 times (but she came into Hermes store with me), but I always receive compliments. My dad (which is not into bags at all) also said it's truly elegant and it doesn't seem a 15 y.o. bag. So proud!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> Today I am running errands, wearing my fave Uniqlo jeans and cashmere sweater ($40 in the sale!) and leather jacket from little shop in Italy, with my Tohu Bohu GM and Birkin.



So curious to know where you got the leather jacket, probably from Tuscany?
Never been a great fan of TB, but that colourway is stunning against your black jacket, jeans and Birkin. So lovely! I have to rethink about TB


----------



## maryg1

birkinmary said:


> *SushiQueen* you are so trendy!!! love the TB
> 
> Today dinner with DH and friends in a Peruvian restaurant. Jeans 80 $, tank 110 $ and Constance Belt. Have a nice weekend!!!



We have a model here!   so stunning figure!


----------



## maryg1

rileygirl said:


> Cheapie Old Navy outfit:
> 
> Sweater, less than 20, tank, 14.50, Cami, 5, Cargo Shorts from Costco, and cheapie leopard scarf worn with Vert Olive Clic Clac and Rouge H Jige PM



I have a weakness when it comes to Jige (or other clutches like BV or Chanel), too bad I don't have a life for them!


----------



## sushi queen

*peppers90, purseinsanity, birkinmary, dreamdoll, maryg1* - thank you all for your lovely comments!

*birkinmary* - you look completely fabulous!  

*rileygirl* - love love love your Jige! - love this whole look on you!

*maryg1* - I got the jacket in a little leather shop in Siena last year - it cost about 250 euros which is very cheap for such good leather!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> *maryg1* - I got the jacket in a little leather shop in Siena last year - it cost about 250 euros which is very cheap for such good leather!



I bet it was in Tuscany, they have such wonderful leathers at ridiculous price!


----------



## birkinmary

Thanks *Dreamdoll and Maryg1* for your lovely comments, you made my day!!!! 

Thanks *pureinsanity and sushi queen* for your kind words. 

Thanks *S´mom* I love wide cuffs too!!! I bought this one in El Cairo three years ago, its pattern is extremely intricate as it is all the arabian jewelry, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!

Have been so caught up with work, here's a little contribution, have a good weekend!

Dress, Forever21 (USD15.90) paired with my picotin, and CDC, wearing Chanel flats.


----------



## birkinmary

Great *Dreamdoll*! I love your accessories!!!


----------



## sushi queen

*Dreamdoll* - fab outfit!  Love your sandals!


----------



## maryg1

lovely DD! just a question: I see you're often wearing your Picotin, what's your comment on this cutie? Practical? Only for nights out?


----------



## rileygirl

Thanks guys!
Mary-- I don't have a Jige life, in fact, quite the opposite but I still love the bag for quick outings.
DreamDoll--Love the picotin!  Mary you should get one, it's a great all-occasion bag.


----------



## allanrvj

If you ignore my Lanvin shoes and H scarf (Mors et Gourmettes), my outfit is pretty cheap.

Hoodie from H&M
Jacket from Zara
Jeans from Cheap Monday


----------



## birkinmary

Ooohhh *allanrvj*!!!! You look like a duke, the Lanvins are gorgeous!!! Congratulations.


----------



## allanrvj

^^ thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, you look fantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

*allan*, love your look!  What color is your Birkin?


----------



## allanrvj

^^ thanks, *purseinsanity*!  It's a 40 cm HAC in bleu de prusse epsom.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks!  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## allanrvj

^^ thank you.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! Love your scarf and HAC 



allanrvj said:


> If you ignore my Lanvin shoes and H scarf (Mors et Gourmettes), my outfit is pretty cheap.
> 
> Hoodie from H&M
> Jacket from Zara
> Jeans from Cheap Monday


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!!



birkinmary said:


> Great *Dreamdoll*! I love your accessories!!!


 
Sushi, thank you for your kind words, those sandals are extremely comfy!



sushi queen said:


> *Dreamdoll* - fab outfit! Love your sandals!


 
Thanks Mary! I love the Picotin, very practical, though the PM that I have will never make it to my workplace (a tad small, and too casual) - where the dress code is business formal.



maryg1 said:


> lovely DD! just a question: I see you're often wearing your Picotin, what's your comment on this cutie? Practical? Only for nights out?


 
Thank you for your kind words!



purseinsanity said:


> *dreamdoll*, you look fantastic!


----------



## maryg1

allanrvj said:


> If you ignore my Lanvin shoes and H scarf (Mors et Gourmettes), my outfit is pretty cheap.
> 
> Hoodie from H&M
> Jacket from Zara
> Jeans from Cheap Monday



yeah Allan! you rock that HAC!


----------



## Luva Pug

Allen- You look great!! Love the HAC!!
DD- You always look amazing- love your white CDC

I just love this thread- i love how H accessories just mae an outfit!!
THANKS for sharing everyone!!
I am tied down with revision atm but hope to post in a few weeks!!


----------



## sushi queen

*Allan* - you look amazing - love those Lanvins (and of course your totally fabulous HAC!)


----------



## dreamdoll

Luva Pug said:


> Allen- You look great!! Love the HAC!!
> DD- You always look amazing- love your white CDC
> 
> I just love this thread- i love how H accessories just mae an outfit!!
> THANKS for sharing everyone!!
> I am tied down with revision atm but hope to post in a few weeks!!


----------



## KaLindy

Allan: Finally I can see the gorgeous owner of the equally gorgy bag!! :urock:
DD: pretty as always my DDD!!


----------



## allanrvj

haha!  thanks everyone!


----------



## Undine

Love your HAC and your outfit, *Allanrvj*! What great style!


----------



## toonie

Allan you look like a million bucks!Beautiful bag and smile


----------



## birkinmary

We went to San Telmo neighborhood looking for some antiques. Lots of people enjoying the wonderful weather and listening to tango music.

Levis skirt: 40$
DKNY silk tank: 110$
Forever 21 vest: 19$
Castanier espadrilles: 220$
Belles du Mexique gavroche and black Constance, no bag today!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Another fabulous look!


----------



## sushi queen

Fantastic, ** - the Belles de Mexique just adds the right amount of colour to this simple and chic outfit!


----------



## loves

*allanrvj* FABbulous!
*birkinmary* looks like you had a lovely day!


----------



## loves

*rileygirl* i love your smile!


----------



## licencetocook

Great looks - *Allanrvj *and *birkinmary*!


----------



## peppers90

*Allan*  You are rockin' that HAC; I just love Cheap Monday jeans-they are so skinny AND comfy~

* BirkinMary* Great action shot-the belles looks fab on you


----------



## licencetocook

loves said:


> *rileygirl* i love your smile!



Count me in for loving that perfect smile! Go RG Go


----------



## maryg1

birkinmary said:


> We went to San Telmo neighborhood looking for some antiques. Lots of people enjoying the wonderful weather and listening to tango music.
> 
> Levis skirt: 40$
> DKNY silk tank: 110$
> Forever 21 vest: 19$
> Castanier espadrilles: 220$
> Belles du Mexique gavroche and black Constance, no bag today!



another great look! so longing to wearing short sleeves...


----------



## birkinmary

*maryg1* grazie tante, bella!!!


----------



## maryg1

birkinmary said:


> *maryg1* grazie tante, bella!!!


----------



## latte&me

Hi, may I present my cheap outfits...my beloved Loewe jacket -- been accompany me quite a lot lately since the weather is getting a bit windy here
Few days ago -- an elastic band skirt converted to a tube dress






On Friday evening -- layering a vintage top (from mum's closet) with a lace dress (my old closet) + scarf  (as bolero) + jacket


----------



## latte&me

and.. this evening, again with the same lace dress and jacket  my mum used to say that : buy a comfy cloth that will last you long, and wear it as many time as you can, then it is consider real bargain


----------



## dreamdoll

*latte*, you are rocking all your outfits!!! Absolutely love your strappy heels too!!


----------



## sushi queen

Fantastic looks, *latte&me*!  Love your jacket!


----------



## Undine

Really cool outfits, *latte*!


----------



## bagmad73

*latte* - you've got fabulous style! Love your outfits and how you put everything together!


----------



## latte&me

thanks *Dreamdoll, sushi queen, Undine and bagmad73* I always have ideas for my next outfits whenever I visit this thread.


----------



## latte&me

quick pic taken by bf before going out






dreamdoll: the strappy heels are from Jimmy Choo, from my old wardrobe, wear this pair the most, so it is consider cheap


----------



## fashionistaO

*latte&me* .. welcome back .. miss seeing you sweetie .. head to toe fabulous!


----------



## Queenie

latte&me said:


> and.. this evening, again with the same lace dress and jacket  my mum used to say that : buy a comfy cloth that will last you long, and wear it as many time as you can, then it is consider real bargain


 You look fabulous, *latte&me*!! A great piece of advice.


----------



## sushi queen

Yet another great look, *latte* - love the Kelly (is it Barenia?)


----------



## latte&me

*Fashionista, Queenie & sushi queen*: thank you 

*Fashionista*: been away from Purse forum quite a while. have recently change my work schedule, more time available for myself and the loved during weekends, also more dress up 

*sushi queen*: yes, it is Barenia Kelly 32 with PHW. I should wear it more often


----------



## S'Mom

*LATTE* LOVE your outfits!  And that LOEWE jacket!!!!!   I ADORE it!!!!


----------



## perlerare

Latte, I love the two CDC worn together ! Great look !


----------



## fashionistaO

you rock!



perlerare said:


> Latte, I love the two CDC worn together ! Great look !


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte*, you have such an amazing sense of style!


----------



## licencetocook

*Latte* - I need need need more tips on putting outfits together directly from you. I love how you mix & match. If you are not currently a stylist, you ought to become one.


----------



## maryg1

licencetocook said:


> *Latte* - I need need need more tips on putting outfits together directly from you. I love how you mix & match. If you are not currently a stylist, you ought to become one.



I completely agree! *Latte*, you look fabulous


----------



## ocwifespurse

latte..you look GREAT!


----------



## Rose

Everyone is looking great!!!

Old Navy cardigan... love this piece ($10)... just the right length for dresses.


----------



## lanit

Wow,* Rose*-no idea an Old Navy cardi would look so elegant!  Here is my sale cardigan from JCrew with Japonaise Equitation scarf/bolduc ring.


----------



## maryg1

Rose said:


> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> Old Navy cardigan... love this piece ($10)... just the right length for dresses.



Rose, what a great find! BTW I'm in love with your kelly


----------



## maryg1

lanit said:


> Wow,* Rose*-no idea an Old Navy cardi would look so elegant!  Here is my sale cardigan from JCrew with Japonaise Equitation scarf/bolduc ring.



*lanit*, we're twins on the bolduc ring!


----------



## Undine

Rose said:


> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> Old Navy cardigan... love this piece ($10)... just the right length for dresses.



Cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Rose said:


> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> Old Navy cardigan... love this piece ($10)... just the right length for dresses.



LOVE your outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

lanit said:


> Wow,* Rose*-no idea an Old Navy cardi would look so elegant!  Here is my sale cardigan from JCrew with Japonaise Equitation scarf/bolduc ring.



Beautiful!


----------



## sushi queen

*Rose* and *lanit* - two great cardi finds there ladies!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone! Apologies on not being able to comment individually, can hardly keep up! Here's a little contribution from me  Have a good weekend!

Dress, Bcbg (Steal @ US$99) worn with CSMC shawl and H clic clac.


----------



## bagmad73

Love the way you are wearing your shawl here *dd*! You look fantastic!


----------



## maryg1

DD, did you tie your shawl at the back?


----------



## sushi queen

*Dreamdoll* - GREAT dress!  Love it with you CSMC!


----------



## peppers90

*latte* all your looks are great   What a fabulous leather blazer YUM!

* Rose*  So chic; great scarf knot!!!  Matches the Kelly so well~~


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you all for your kind words!! 

*Maryg*,  I looped the shawl round my shoulders and then tied both ends at the back.



bagmad73 said:


> Love the way you are wearing your shawl here *dd*! You look fantastic!


 


maryg1 said:


> DD, did you tie your shawl at the back?


 


sushi queen said:


> *Dreamdoll* - GREAT dress! Love it with you CSMC!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Just popped in to say 'hi' and 'thank you' for all the wonderful pics.  Everyone looks great in their outfit.  

This is my daily eye candy !!


----------



## ocwifespurse

love that smile!



Rose said:


> Everyone is looking great!!!
> 
> Old Navy cardigan... love this piece ($10)... just the right length for dresses.


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, fantastic!


----------



## Queenie

*Rose, lanit *and* Dreamdoll*, you all look FABULOUSSSSSS!


----------



## Rose

Thank you for all the lovely compliments   (I have the cardigan in a number of different colors, perfect for spring/summer)


----------



## lanit

Thanks everyone for your thumbs up!  Surprisingly this cardi goes with a few of my H scarves, even though the pattern appears busy.  Have a great TGIF !


----------



## licencetocook

*Rose* - I love this black and beige look! It's so elegant paired with your crinoline kelly!

*Dreamdoll* - Always lovely!

*Lanit* - I have not seen this scarf before, but I do like it knotted using the scarf ring.


----------



## lovely64

You all look lovely!

*Rose,* you have an amazing smile


----------



## Haniel

Rose - perfect! I love this look!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



licencetocook said:


> *Rose* - I love this black and beige look! It's so elegant paired with your crinoline kelly!
> 
> *Dreamdoll* - Always lovely!
> 
> *Lanit* - I have not seen this scarf before, but I do like it knotted using the scarf ring.


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's a little contribution from me - one of my grails  
Thank you to a H angel  

CSMC Fluid worn as a toga top, 3 knots in total - one on the shoulder, one in the middle, and one tied at the waist / hips. 
Paired with tulle skirt (local store, USD9).


----------



## bagmad73

*dd* - can you give instructions on how to tie the jersey that way please? I cannot figure it out LOL!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Sure, wrap the jersey around your body under both arms like a towel, then take the two ends just under both arms, and tie them above one shoulder for the toga. The side will open up, hence tie two more knots - one at the waist / hip, and the other slightly higher up to close the gap on the side. Advise to wear a tube top underneath for modesty. HTH!



bagmad73 said:


> *dd* - can you give instructions on how to tie the jersey that way please? I cannot figure it out LOL!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll*, that looks fantastic!


----------



## yeliab

*Rose*, Fantastic outfit!!    Love the look!  

*Lanit*, Nice Bolduc ring!  The cardi looks fantastic!  

*Dreamdoll*, Really Great and Gorgeous top!!  Good job and Fantastic creativity!  Thanks for posting the directions on how to tie the top!!


----------



## latte&me

*S'mom, perlerare. fashionista, purseinsanity, licencetocock, margy1, ocwifespurse, peppers90*: Thanks everyone for your lovely compliments ( i'm very sorry for my very late reply)  Your kind comments make me happy and dress better each time i am not a stylish -- but my very own stylish are people on the street. Thank you


----------



## latte&me

*Rose, lanit & Dreamdoll,* : love the shawls and scarfs -- will learn from all of you and hope i can wear it  as good as you ladies here


----------



## bagmad73

^^^ Thanks so much for the instructions *dreamdoll* - will definitely try it out


----------



## maryg1

a jersey scarf is now in my wishlist!


----------



## lanit

*Latte*-Thank you for you kind compliment-and I love your avatar!


----------



## Sharkbait

Cheap outfit defined (minus the kicks)

REI tee under $20
Seven for All Mankind jeans 6 years old

And lots of H to add the red pop of colour for a day out at the mall.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Casual and lovely!


----------



## sushi queen

*Sharkbait* - great outfit - I am drooling over your gorgeous bag!


----------



## maryg1

*Sharkbait*, rouge Hermes or....rosso Ferrari!
Are you wearing CL Very Privé in the picture?


----------



## maryg1

Me today:

burberry cardi (gift), jeans, my mum's necklace, Comedie Italienne scarf worn as a belt with Bolduc scarf ring (doesn't show), my BeigeBK


----------



## mabuday

dreamdoll said:


> Here's a little contribution from me - one of my grails
> Thank you to a H angel
> 
> CSMC Fluid worn as a toga top, 3 knots in total - one on the shoulder, one in the middle, and one tied at the waist / hips.
> Paired with tulle skirt (local store, USD9).



Cool!


----------



## Sharkbait

maryg1 said:


> *Sharkbait*, rouge Hermes or....rosso Ferrari!
> Are you wearing CL Very Privé in the picture?



YES!  Molto Bene!! 

Yep, those are the Very Prives by CL.  They are so comfy and dress up a otherwise blah outfit so many times.  I didn't get the patent for this reason.  I can wear these with almost everything.  While shopping, some lady asked if they were comfortable.  I replied "I wouldn't be wearing them if they weren't!"


----------



## maryg1

I have the very same pair of VP, nappa leather with red tip, and I find them very comfortable too. I can't wait the weather will be warm again so I can wear them more often


----------



## allanrvj

I love your pearls!  Matches your Kelly.  Makes your entire look so posh.


----------



## sushi queen

Absolutely love this look, *maryg*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sharkbait*, looking good with your red!!

*maryg*, love the beige tones on you!! The twilly belt look is lovely!! And  happy to enable on a jersey!! 

*mabuday*, *purseinsanity*, *latte*, thank you!

*bagmad*, most welcome, cannot wait to see your action pics!!


----------



## Undine

maryg1 said:


> Me today:
> 
> burberry cardi (gift), jeans, my mum's necklace, Comedie Italienne scarf worn as a belt with Bolduc scarf ring (doesn't show), my BeigeBK




Lovely accessorizing!


----------



## Suzie

I am loving everyone's photos! You ladies are so creative.


----------



## bagmad73

*maryg* - you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## lizs

*maryg* great look.
Casual but chic!


----------



## maryg1

*lizs, bagmad73, Suzie, Undine, dreamdoll, allanrvj, sushi queen*, thank you!


*Allan* your new avatar is so funny! May I know who she is?


----------



## peppers90

*Sharkbait*  keep posting pics of that Red B!  love it~

*mary*  Looking' good girl!  Love the scarf-belt and cardi


----------



## Senbei

maryg1 said:


> *Allan* your new avatar is so funny! May I know who she is?



It's Beyonce in Lady Gaga's Telephone music video!


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> Me today:
> 
> burberry cardi (gift), jeans, my mum's necklace, Comedie Italienne scarf worn as a belt with Bolduc scarf ring (doesn't show), my BeigeBK



I am in love with your bag!


----------



## Luva Pug

I love everyone's looks!!!


----------



## Undine

This is my favorite of all the threads! So inspiring.....


----------



## Queenie

Top: Local shop USD7
Skirt: Zara USD25


----------



## bagmad73

Oh my *Queenie* - you look absolutely stunning!!! I am so glad you have more time now to post your gorgeous pics!!


----------



## clinkenwar

Queenie...you look so pretty...and I must know who makes the pretty metallic shoes you're wearing. Such a lovely pop of color!


----------



## maryg1

queenie, so gorgeous! I love the colour matches, bj birkin and fuchsia shoes!


----------



## sushi queen

*Queenie* - what a cute outfit - LOVE your shoes!


----------



## peppers90

*Queenie*  Boho chic; one of my fave looks!!!  And, great off the shoulder top


----------



## zjajkj

*My fiance and I*





HK Peak night view:





Wax Museum:


----------



## zjajkj

Ocean Park:


----------



## maryg1

wow, the dogon is a nice bag for men too! it looks like you had a great trip


----------



## sushi queen

Wow *dinitegrity* - that dogon belt bag certainly gets around!  What a fun trip it looks like you had!  Great pics!


----------



## Senbei

*dinitegrity*: Hong Kong!! I miss that city so much. I'm happy to see you're getting so much use out of the dogon belt bag. 

*Queenie*: I love that outfit! You must made me really want a blue jean Birkin! Is that a 30cm?


----------



## peppers90

*dinitegrity*   great pics of the wax museum and your dogon!


----------



## Rose

Great pics, everyone!!


----------



## Queenie

Thank you *maryg1, sushi queen, bagmad73, clinkenwar, peppers90, Senbei*! 

*bagmad73*, you are so kind to me!! 

*clinkenwar*, they're from CL. Quite a few seasons back though.

*sushi queen*, they're my worn-to-death shoes. I love how the colour jazz up a simple outfit.

*peppers90*, this is such a great compliment coming from you. You know I adore your style.

*Senbei*, yes it is. I love your avatar btw!


----------



## lizlee316

*Queenie*, i cant believe i missed your post .. you look absolutely wonderful!! love the bj~

*disintegrity*, lovely pics from HK.. love the dogon too.. matched with black!


----------



## zjajkj

maryg1 said:


> wow, the dogon is a nice bag for men too! it looks like you had a great trip


 
Hi *maryg1*, yeah indeed it was a fun trip.. But tiring too. LOL.. But true enough I think my DF rock the Dogon Belt Bag. Luckily I bought 2 of them, one orange and one blue jean, able to lend him one if he request.



sushi queen said:


> Wow *dinitegrity* - that dogon belt bag certainly gets around! What a fun trip it looks like you had! Great pics!


Hi *sushi queen*, yeah you're so right!! Thanks babe



Senbei said:


> *dinitegrity*: Hong Kong!! I miss that city so much. I'm happy to see you're getting so much use out of the dogon belt bag.
> Hi *Senbei*, I used the Dogon Belt bag every single day. It is super versatile that I can't do not use it!! Just can't do without it. LOL


 


peppers90 said:


> *dinitegrity* great pics of the wax museum and your dogon!


Hi *peppers90*, thanks so much!!! 



lizlee316 said:


> *disintegrity*, lovely pics from HK.. love the dogon too.. matched with black!


*lizlee316*, thanks again!! You are so nice...


----------



## Queenie

*lizlee316*, thank you for your kind words. I wish I look half as chic as you.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Queenie*, great outfit with BJ!! Looking good babe!

*dinitegrity*, thank you for sharing your travel pics! Love the pop of colour on you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Queenie said:


> Top: Local shop USD7
> Skirt: Zara USD25


 

LOVE the whole outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dinite*, cute pics!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Out today @ Betsy Johnson with Lindy. MBMJ t shirt and Juicy vest, with express shorts.


----------



## maryg1

^nice outfit and lovely colour for a lindy


----------



## sushi queen

Very cute, *lvchanelqueen!*


----------



## purseinsanity

lvchanelqueen said:


> Out today @ Betsy Johnson with Lindy. MBMJ t shirt and Juicy vest, with express shorts.



Love the color!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

purseinsanity said:


> Love the color!


Thank you ladies.--sushi queen, and maryg1.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lvchanelqueen*, looking very cute!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

top shop tank
nudie jeans
stuart w sandals

jige clutch soleil epsom


----------



## lovely64

*Queenie* you look absolutely lovely!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

dreamdoll said:


> *lvchanelqueen*, looking very cute!!


thank you, dream doll.


----------



## Bijouxlady

ilovecocohanel said:


> top shop tank
> nudie jeans
> stuart w sandals
> 
> jige clutch soleil epsom


Oh Wow, I LOVE your jige!! What size is this...PM or GM??


----------



## papertiger

*MaryG* I love your look with your parchment Kelly and pearls 

*Queenie* - very romantic outfit with your BJB and I love the metalic shoes peaking out

*lvchanelqueen*, Wonderful combo of your lindy and orange-red sleeves 
*
ilovecocohanel*, you make me want a large Jige, the yellow is perfect against the blues like the sun is perfect in a sky


----------



## purseinsanity

ilovecocohanel said:


> top shop tank
> nudie jeans
> stuart w sandals
> 
> jige clutch soleil epsom



seeing that jige puts me in a good mood!  What a great color!


----------



## peppers90

*ilovecoco* lovely pic of your soleil Jige!  I love Nudie jeans; they are super skinny!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Bijouxlady said:


> Oh Wow, I LOVE your jige!! What size is this...PM or GM??


 
Thank you. The size is PM. Bought it online, US website


----------



## ilovecocohanel

peppers90 said:


> *ilovecoco* lovely pic of your soleil Jige! I love Nudie jeans; they are super skinny!!


 
Indeed they are...
very very skinny
skin tight
love them
sucks everything in


----------



## Queenie

Thanks* dreamdoll, purseinsanity and papertiger*! 

*ilovecocohanel*, you're looking GREAT!! I must try Nudie next time. DH loves their jeans but I haven't tried one myself.


----------



## lizs

*Queenie* that is such a great colour.
You look so lovely.


----------



## maryg1

*ilovecocochanel*, looking great! love the Jige
*papertiger*, thank you!


----------



## Rose

Looking AWESOME, everyone!!


----------



## sushi queen

*ilovecocochanel* - FAB colour for your Jige!! 

Today I'm wearing my new La Femme SdeV, with gap t-shirt and tank, uniqlo jeans, leather jacket and black togo Birkin 35


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look so polished and well put together!


----------



## sushi queen

Thank you, *purseinsanity* - how nice of you to say!


----------



## shadowyi

sushiqueen - I absolutely LOVE your look! Comfy chic!


----------



## maryg1

sushi queen said:


> *ilovecocochanel* - FAB colour for your Jige!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my new La Femme SdeV, with gap t-shirt and tank, uniqlo jeans, leather jacket and black togo Birkin 35



you're looking great! Can't wait to wear my Kelly with my leather jacket for a totally different look, I'm way too formal with miss K


----------



## sushi queen

*shadowyi, maryg* - thanks a lot!


----------



## papertiger

Sushi Queen - that's a great outfit, it doesn't look 'cheap' at all


----------



## mariah7171

Yea !! THat anthropologie jacket is super cute and AMAZING price!! Dont you love to get things for a deal?


----------



## rileygirl

Wearing cheapie clothes from Old Navy.  Boyfriend sweater for $12, Scarf from Target...along with H belt, H enamel, and H Farandole.


----------



## Queenie

*sushi queen*, very well put together!

*rileygirl*, love your whole emsemble.  Are you wearing a 90 Farandole?


----------



## purseinsanity

*rileygirl*, great look!


----------



## sushi queen

*papertiger, Queenie* - thank you! 

*Rileygirl* - fantastic!  Love the boyfriend sweater with your farandole!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sushi queen*, looking good!!

*RG*, love your casual look,


----------



## Rose

looking fabulous, ladies!!


----------



## maryg1

riley, so fantastic, I love how everything matches together


----------



## Elina0408

*sushi queen*:  so chic!! 
*rileygirl:* looking great with your Farandole!!


----------



## sushi queen

*DreamDoll, Elina* - thanks for your sweet words!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Sushiqueen*: The La Femme SdeV is growing on me.  Between you, Scarfie and birkinmary, the modeling pics really show off the beauty of this pattern, esp. in B&W.  I don't think a lot of them are in circulation anymore.  I should get my SA to locate it.

*Rileygirl*: Looking good in the Farandole and enamel.  I checked out the enamel braclets for the first time today at the H store and felt in love with it.  Just need to wait for my birthday since I'm on a ban for a while.


----------



## sushi queen

*chkpfbeliever *- thanks!  My SA was able to locate one for me - just got it a couple of weeks ago.  Best of luck with your search!


----------



## christymarie340

you look awesome RG-is that a 120 farandole? LOVE it!!


----------



## mimi 123

^^^ That's a 80cm Farandole. I just got mine after inspired by *Rileygirl*'s nice pictures!


----------



## christymarie340

mimi 123 said:


> ^^^ That's a 80cm Farandole. I just got mine after inspired by *Rileygirl*'s nice pictures!


 
It's inspiring me too!! Thanks mimi


----------



## rileygirl

Queenie& Christy--It's an 80 cm Farandole...get one, you'll love it!  When doubled it's choker length so I don't usually wear it that way but it looks fabulous as a single strand and the price point is better than the 120.  
Thanks Purse, sushiqueen, dreamdoll, mary, Elina, chkpfbeliever.


----------



## dreamdoll

*RG*, you look amazing!!


----------



## Queenie

rileygirl said:


> Queenie& Christy--It's an 80 cm Farandole...get one, you'll love it! When doubled it's choker length so I don't usually wear it that way but it looks fabulous as a single strand and the price point is better than the 120.
> Thanks Purse, sushiqueen, dreamdoll, mary, Elina, chkpfbeliever.


80cm!! What am I talking about?! You look so good. Thanks babe.


----------



## maryg1

this was me yesterday going to a seaside location near here
Blauer leather jacket (not inexpensive but got it on sale at a great price), Zara shirt and Lee jeans, H Kelly and scarf


----------



## lovely64

I love your leather jacket! Gorgeous colour too! Where is that seaside location?


----------



## sushi queen

*maryg *- Love your look - fantastic leather jacket  Looks like winter is over in your neck of the woods!


----------



## purseinsanity

*mary*, you look fabulous!


----------



## maryg1

lovely64 said:


> I love your leather jacket! Gorgeous colour too! Where is that seaside location?



thank you! that's Riccione, a well-known seaside location in Italy also famous for nightlife as the whole Riviera. It's not the nearest location to me, but it's not that far anyway


----------



## maryg1

thank you Sushiqueen and Purseinsanity, and yes it seems that this long winter is finally over


----------



## Kellybag

love looking at this thread!


----------



## lizlee316

wow... the more i come to this thread;;;
the more i want everything.. hahaha;;

*rileygirl*, love the farandole! I'm getting a 120 inspired by *Lutz* and *iceearl*. You wear it so well!  I should try that style too 

*maryg1*, you look great! love the kelly~*

*sushi queen*, so chic~*


----------



## lvchanelqueen

heehee. trying clothing and shoes this weekend@New york and co., and bebe with my red 30 Epsom birkin.Wearing black juicy couture jumpsuit.


----------



## lovely64

maryg1 said:


> thank you! that's Riccione, a well-known seaside location in Italy also famous for nightlife as the whole Riviera. It's not the nearest location to me, but it's not that far anyway


 Thanks for the info. I have been to Riccione a few times when I was younger Good night life


----------



## maryg1

lovely64 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been to Riccione a few times when I was younger Good night life



hope you enjoyed it!

lvchanelqueen, you look good with the jumpsuit and high heels!


----------



## rileygirl

Thanks Ladies!  I highly recommend the Farandole, it is an amazing piece!!!

Mary--I love your leather jacket and the whole ensemble.  Going to try and put a similar look together.  Thanks for the inspiration.

lvchanelqueen--You make me want to go out and get a Juicy tracksuit!!


----------



## maryg1

^never thought that a rigid Kelly and leather jacket could make a nice combo. Things you learn from the nice Hermes ladies!


----------



## rileygirl

^^What I atually love is the flowy blouse under the hitted leather jacket.  I have the blouse, need to find a jacket!!!


----------



## Undine

You ladies all have such a nice style--I get lots of ideas for my own wardrobes. 

Love the Farandole, and the leather jacket + Kelly or Birkin combos you're all coming up with.....


----------



## peppers90

* sushi queen*  Great black and white combo with the PHW Birkin; such a cool look....

* rileygirl* WOW I LOVE that Target scarf!   Is that a recent buy? And looks fab with your necklace 

*maryg1*  ohhh the beach, we just got back too!  It really makes you happy after the winter we have had!!  I like your Kelly and Leather jacket combo; classy rocker chic!

*lvchanelqueen* nice pics esp the flowered dress~ those leopard heels, and your red b!!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

maryg1 said:


> hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> lvchanelqueen, you look good with the jumpsuit and high heels!





rileygirl said:


> Thanks Ladies!  I highly recommend the Farandole, it is an amazing piece!!!
> 
> Mary--I love your leather jacket and the whole ensemble.  Going to try and put a similar look together.  Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> lvchanelqueen--You make me want to go out and get a Juicy tracksuit!!





peppers90 said:


> * sushi queen*  Great black and white combo with the PHW Birkin; such a cool look....
> 
> * rileygirl* WOW I LOVE that Target scarf!   Is that a recent buy? And looks fab with your necklace
> 
> *maryg1*  ohhh the beach, we just got back too!  It really makes you happy after the winter we have had!!  I like your Kelly and Leather jacket combo; classy rocker chic!
> 
> *lvchanelqueen* nice pics esp the flowered dress~ those leopard heels, and your red b!!


Thank you ladies, enjoying seeing everyone's fab pictures, can help myself to share pic. with your ladies.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mary: Love your leather look with Ms. Kelly.

Everytime I pass by ladies with H items on, I can't help but think that it has to be TPFer !  We should come up with a secret handshake !!


----------



## Queenie

*lvchanelqueen,* you look like you had so much fun. Great outfits!


----------



## sushi queen

*lizlee316, peppers90 *- thank you!

*lvchanelqueen* - love all of your outfits!


----------



## rileygirl

peppers90 said:


> * sushi queen*  Great black and white combo with the PHW Birkin; such a cool look....
> 
> * rileygirl* WOW I LOVE that Target scarf!   Is that a recent buy? And looks fab with your necklace
> 
> *maryg1*  ohhh the beach, we just got back too!  It really makes you happy after the winter we have had!!  I like your Kelly and Leather jacket combo; classy rocker chic!
> 
> *lvchanelqueen* nice pics esp the flowered dress~ those leopard heels, and your red b!!



Peppers, got it awhile ago, last year.  I'll be on the lookout though!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Great looks everyone!

*Queenie: *You look lovely and the BJ Birkin goes perfect with your outfit!

*dinitegrity: *Great pictures, hope you had a great trip .

*lvchanelqueen: *I love the color of your Lindy! And I love the other pic with the red Birkin as well.

*ilovecocohanel: *That Jige looks great on you, such a sunny color .

*sushi queen: *You look gorgeous, love the whole look!

*rileygirl: *Great look !

*maryg1: *You look fabulous!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Queenie said:


> *lvchanelqueen,* you look like you had so much fun. Great outfits!


Thanks Queenie, shopping with DD is alots of fun, she tell me about to buy and she gives great advice.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

sushi queen said:


> *lizlee316, peppers90 *- thank you!
> 
> *lvchanelqueen* - love all of your outfits!


Thanks, Sushi queen, you are so kind.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

**Chanel** said:


> Great looks everyone!
> 
> *Queenie: *You look lovely and the BJ Birkin goes perfect with your outfit!
> 
> *dinitegrity: *Great pictures, hope you had a great trip .
> 
> *lvchanelqueen: *I love the color of your Lindy! And I love the other pic with the red Birkin as well.
> 
> *ilovecocohanel: *That Jige looks great on you, such a sunny color .
> 
> *sushi queen: *You look gorgeous, love the whole look!
> 
> *rileygirl: *Great look !
> 
> *maryg1: *You look fabulous!


Thanks, so far, I thought i made some good choices on hermes purses, i used to be not very selective on other brands, with the price of Hermes, made me think first.


----------



## Lune de Miel

I wear jeans and t-shirts everyday with my Lindy - she's accessorized cheaply

These are designer toy zipper pulls... I do tuck them inside when I go to H - don't want to offend the SAs


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Lune de Miel said:


> I wear jeans and t-shirts everyday with my Lindy - she's accessorized cheaply
> 
> These are designer toy zipper pulls... I do tuck them inside when I go to H - don't want to offend the SAs


How cute are the little charms!!  May I ask what for? Does the charms make zipper pull easily?  I love carrying Lindsy with casual outfits!


----------



## Lune de Miel

hi lvchanelqueen 
They're designer toys, all these are from kidrobot. 
http://www.kidrobot.com/Toys/ZipperPullsKeychains/
I don't actually use them to pull the zipper that often, I usually leave the bag open, so they're just for decoration. The company usually makes each design for a limited time and they're "blind-boxed" - meaning that you don't know which one you'll get when you open the box. I like them on the black Lindy, but I wouldn't use them on my gold Birkin.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Lune de Miel said:


> hi lvchanelqueen
> They're designer toys, all these are from kidrobot.
> http://www.kidrobot.com/Toys/ZipperPullsKeychains/
> I don't actually use them to pull the zipper that often, I usually leave the bag open, so they're just for decoration. The company usually makes each design for a limited time and they're "blind-boxed" - meaning that you don't know which one you'll get when you open the box. I like them on the black Lindy, but I wouldn't use them on my gold Birkin.


That was the other question I am about to ask--if they leave a mark on the leather, but sounds fun, I get easily tempted by anything cute and collectible, I will check them out, thanks.


----------



## Lune de Miel

No, they don't leave any marks, I just don't think they'd look as good against the gold, and I don't wear my Birkin as casually as my Lindy. The toys *are* cute and highly collectible, the larger ones especially are done in limited runs by street and popular artists.


----------



## purseinsanity

lvchanelqueen said:


> heehee. trying clothing and shoes this weekend@New york and co., and bebe with my red 30 Epsom birkin.Wearing black juicy couture jumpsuit.



gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lune de Miel said:


> I wear jeans and t-shirts everyday with my Lindy - she's accessorized cheaply
> 
> These are designer toy zipper pulls... I do tuck them inside when I go to H - don't want to offend the SAs



very cute!


----------



## maryg1

chkpfbeliever said:


> mary: Love your leather look with Ms. Kelly.
> 
> Everytime I pass by ladies with H items on, I can't help but think that it has to be TPFer !  We should come up with a secret handshake !!



thank you, and the idea of the secret handshake is just great!


----------



## maryg1

Lune de Miel said:


> I wear jeans and t-shirts everyday with my Lindy - she's accessorized cheaply
> 
> These are designer toy zipper pulls... I do tuck them inside when I go to H - don't want to offend the SAs



I don't think SAs would get offended, you're just putting a smile on a Lindy and on your face!


----------



## maryg1

*Chanel* & *peppers*, thank you so much, and yes it's great to go the beach again!


----------



## Lune de Miel

lol, maryg1, true


----------



## latte&me

hello everyone, how is your April fools' day? 
my outfit from last friday.I got a triangle scarf (Pani La Shar Pawnee)as a valentines present and finally had a chance to wear it. Match with other pieces from my old closet


----------



## latte&me

yesterday's outfit: old pair of jeans and a brown suede vest from charity shop. Vintage BBK with barenia shoulder strap


----------



## KaLindy

latte&me said:


> hello everyone, how is your April fools' day?
> my outfit from last friday.I got a triangle scarf (Pani La Shar Pawnee)as a valentines present and finally had a chance to wear it. Match with other pieces from my old closet


 
Latter&me: very pretty! You should share with us more often! I love your style


----------



## lovely64

Lovely pictures


----------



## dreamdoll

*Latte&me*, you look amazing!!


----------



## peppers90

Very nice* Latte!*!  You wear the triangle scarf well


----------



## latte&me

*KaLindy, lovely64, dreamdoll & peppers90*: Thank you ladies. 
I found an old pic which was taken few weeks ago, it featured vintage shirt dress and stole bought from charity shop few years back


----------



## fashionistaO

*latte&me* .. hawt .. and enjoy your vaca^


----------



## Vanmiracle

*fashionistaO* You are visiting Vienna?

*latte&me* Can't get enough from your triangle scarf (Pani La Shar Pawnee) pictures. *TDF!*


----------



## Danzare

*latte&me*, I love your last picture. The vintage dress is lovely and the Kelly complements it perfectly.


----------



## purseinsanity

*latte&me,* love your sense of style!


----------



## **Chanel**

*latte&me: *You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rose

Wow, I am always stunned by the amazing looks, you are all too fabulous!!


----------



## may3545

latte&me said:


> *KaLindy, lovely64, dreamdoll & peppers90*: Thank you ladies.
> I found an old pic which was taken few weeks ago, it featured vintage shirt dress and stole bought from charity shop few years back


I love this look!


----------



## CHARI

Latte&me: very cute outfits!  Luv your Kelly!


----------



## Fishfood

Ok, I posted in the action thread before realizing I was wearing a supadupa cheapie outfit so I had to swing by here too! LoL

*Easter Egg Hunt party outfit*
Long ribbed tank with bamboo accents - somewheres @30 bucks origin unknown lol
Linen Pants - a gift from my niece from H&M I think, @25 bucks
Privo ballet flats in white leather - 35 bucks on sale
(whoops my J12 doesn't count)
and my 30cm BJ in togo... brnad new, got her ages ago but was waiting for warm weather!

(wish I had a piccie of bebefish... he was way cuter than me in his little suit lol)


----------



## Undine

Fishfood said:


> Ok, I posted in the action thread before realizing I was wearing a supadupa cheapie outfit so I had to swing by here too! LoL
> 
> *Easter Egg Hunt party outfit*
> Long ribbed tank with bamboo accents - somewheres @30 bucks origin unknown lol
> Linen Pants - a gift from my niece from H&M I think, @25 bucks
> Privo ballet flats in white leather - 35 bucks on sale
> (whoops my J12 doesn't count)
> and my 30cm BJ in togo... brnad new, got her ages ago but was waiting for warm weather!
> 
> (wish I had a piccie of bebefish... he was way cuter than me in his little suit lol)



Great outfit--very spring-like!


----------



## lily25

*Fishfood* you look awesome! I'm in a white clothes mood too lately!


----------



## dreamdoll

*fishfood*, love your white outfit!!


----------



## Elina0408

*Fishfood*: Love your style!!


----------



## maryg1

*fishfood*, lovely summer outfit! I really like the belt too
*Latte*, amazing combinations once again and very nice vintage BBK


----------



## purseinsanity

Fishfood said:


> Ok, I posted in the action thread before realizing I was wearing a supadupa cheapie outfit so I had to swing by here too! LoL
> 
> *Easter Egg Hunt party outfit*
> Long ribbed tank with bamboo accents - somewheres @30 bucks origin unknown lol
> Linen Pants - a gift from my niece from H&M I think, @25 bucks
> Privo ballet flats in white leather - 35 bucks on sale
> (whoops my J12 doesn't count)
> and my 30cm BJ in togo... brnad new, got her ages ago but was waiting for warm weather!
> 
> (wish I had a piccie of bebefish... he was way cuter than me in his little suit lol)



Looking good!


----------



## Fishfood

Thanks all! I loooove white year long - the J12 never comes off lol

I love watching this thread... You gals got style!


----------



## purseinsanity

^I don't blame you!  LOVE the J12!!!


----------



## Queenie

*fishfood*, you're looking great!


----------



## papertiger

*Latte&me* - stylish and cool as always 

*fishfood* - sleek and serene 

Here is my first contribution to this thread. 

In the workshop today (and also sorry about the state of my skirt not only is is very dusty in their but I've been working on the computer for hours - all creased up - shocking. :shame

Outfit: Hermes Snaffle-bit (medium) worn with freebie silk scarf from work (can't risk a Hermes in here - get too dirty) vintage 1960s jumper, old Gap skirt, leggings from a market, old silk/angora H&M 'cardi' 

- and look everyone papertiger's wearing NO jewellery


----------



## Elina0408

*Papertiger* : I love the your combination!


----------



## gemrock

fishfood you rock!


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> *Latte&me* - stylish and cool as always
> 
> *fishfood* - sleek and serene
> 
> Here is my first contribution to this thread.
> 
> In the workshop today (and also sorry about the state of my skirt not only is is very dusty in their but I've been working on the computer for hours - all creased up - shocking. :shame
> 
> Outfit: Hermes Snaffle-bit (medium) worn with freebie silk scarf from work (can't risk a Hermes in here - get too dirty) vintage 1960s jumper, old Gap skirt, leggings from a market, old silk/angora H&M 'cardi'
> 
> - and look everyone papertiger's wearing NO jewellery


that belt you made is just wonderful


----------



## sushi queen

*papertiger *- love your look!  LOOOVE that horse bit belt!!


----------



## papertiger

*Elina* Thank you kindly 

*sushi queen* and* maryg* thank you very much too . 
I can't take the credit for the idea at all, I 'stole' the idea from an SA in Slaone St and I think it has been copied by many. This H-bit is a recent purchase but I can't stop using it (somewhere there must be a very disgruntled horse).  The horse-bit makes relatively inexpensive belt-scarf-ring  and extra tough. It looks even better round the waist with an H scarf knotted at the back, very neat and the weight is carried by one's hips so no strain on the scarf .


----------



## purseinsanity

*papertiger*, you look AWESOME!


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> *Elina* Thank you kindly
> 
> *sushi queen* and* maryg* thank you very much too .
> I can't take the credit for the idea at all, I 'stole' the idea from an SA in Slaone St and I think it has been copied by many. This H-bit is a recent purchase but I can't stop using it (somewhere there must be a very disgruntled horse).  The horse-bit makes relatively inexpensive belt-scarf-ring  and extra tough. It looks even better round the waist with an H scarf knotted at the back, very neat and the weight is carried by one's hips so no strain on the scarf .



did you find the H bit in a store or reseller? sorry if it may sound stupid!


----------



## papertiger

*purseinsanity *thank you so much :kiss:

*maryg* A store - actually on an H meet


----------



## Vanmiracle

*papertiger* very Cool Outfit. Reminds me of the Gucci AD I saw in the german ELLE from March.


----------



## lanit

*ppt*-love the edgy and cool look with the bit-perfext for your mini skirt!What a great accessory for you!


----------



## papertiger

*Vanmiracle* - yes, I didn't copy it from there but G have always had the horse-bit thing goin on, on something 

*lanit* - thank you so much


----------



## Felle1984

Here's a little contribution from me, for the first time, I think 

H belt worn with Nichii jacket (aprox AUD40), white tank top from Top-shop, and skinny jeans from Cotton-On (AUD20).


----------



## maryg1

^Felle, I've already commented your outfit somewhere else (guess where?) but I won't say it enough: it's gorgeous! I wished I could dress so chic!


----------



## dreamdoll

*felle*, you look amazing!! Love the pearls and your jacket!!


----------



## lizs

*felle,* its a great look.
Very chic!


----------



## papertiger

*Felle* - you look great - that outfit doesn't look 'cheap' at all


----------



## peppers90

Target dress only $30!!


----------



## Elina0408

*Felle:* very chic!! (Love your pearls!!!)


----------



## Elina0408

*Peppers90*: :urock:


----------



## Queenie

*Felle* and* Pepper*, you both look so chic!!


----------



## sushi queen

*peppers *- can't believe that dress is from Target - you look amazing!
*Felle *- how chic is this! love the navy and white!


----------



## papertiger

*peppers* - you look $1M - stunning


----------



## maryg1

peppers90 said:


> Target dress only $30!!



OMG! you look like you just came out from party in the 60's in Montecarlo! everything is perfect - the dress, jewelry, shoes, and bag, and I bet hair and makeup were gorgeous nonetheless!


----------



## toonie

Peppers! Fantastic!


----------



## Undine

Felle1984 said:


> Here's a little contribution from me, for the first time, I think
> 
> H belt worn with Nichii jacket (aprox AUD40), white tank top from Top-shop, and skinny jeans from Cotton-On (AUD20).



SO cute, *Felle1984*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*peppers*, you look fantastic!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Felle*, you are too cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peppers*, I DIE!!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*felle* impressive pearl accent .. how chic you look!

*peppers *.. surely look much more than 30usd^


----------



## fashionistaO

Hi *Van* dear .. buried in work and haven't been active on this thread

trying to book the flight this week .. hope to meet you!



Vanmiracle said:


> *fashionistaO* *You are visiting Vienna?*
> 
> *latte&me* Can't get enough from your triangle scarf (Pani La Shar Pawnee) pictures. *TDF!*


----------



## peppers90

*Elina, Queenie, sushiqueen, papertiger, Maryg1, toonie, dreamdoll, purseinsanity, fashionistaO!*  thanks!


----------



## peppers90

*Felle*  I love your chic sophisticated look; and the Chanel


----------



## lizs

*peppers* you look fab!
So sophisticated!


----------



## pink.diamond.la

Aldo Shoes: $35 (looks like Croc LoL)
H&M Skinny Jeans: $28 (super comforatble)
Shirt: $5 (plain red)
Total:$68

With My Rouge Garaance 35CM birkin


----------



## dreamdoll

*pink.diamond.la*, love the black and red pairup!


----------



## ms piggy

Uniqlo +J sweater/jumper and leggings - love the Jill Sander collection.
H Nancy boots and Coaching shawl.


----------



## olive519

My favorite daily gear with an 34cm rouge venitien jypsiere

black jcrew painters tshirt $20
gap really straight leg jeans $30
Cole Haan Nike ballet slipons $49
RV jypsiere...priceless

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-3.jpg


----------



## KaLindy

ms piggy said:


> Uniqlo +J sweater/jumper and leggings - love the Jill Sander collection.
> H Nancy boots and Coaching shawl.


 
You look lovely, Ms Piggy! Love how you paired your top and the shawl!! Very sweet & classy


----------



## LuvBirkin

*pink.diamond.la*: you are *HOT*!


----------



## peppers90

*ms piggy* Very nice!  You wear Coaching well


----------



## lilpicotin

*ms piggy*, I love the way you wear the Coaching shawl, and I love that colorway! It looks so feminine like this. Great style! 

*olive519*, I love your jypsiere!  Popping over to your ode thread now to see if there are closeups of her! Great casual bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

pink.diamond.la said:


> Aldo Shoes: $35 (looks like Croc LoL)
> H&M Skinny Jeans: $28 (super comforatble)
> Shirt: $5 (plain red)
> Total:$68
> 
> With My Rouge Garaance 35CM birkin



very lovely!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ms piggy said:


> Uniqlo +J sweater/jumper and leggings - love the Jill Sander collection.
> H Nancy boots and Coaching shawl.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ms piggy*, love the outfit!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*olive *..  on you RV .. 

*ms piggy* .. subtle and elegant^ .. love this coaching c/w

*pink.diamond.la* .. kudos on the styling^


----------



## **Chanel**

*Fishfood: *Love your white outfit and the J12!

*papertiger: *You look fabulous !

*Felle1984: *You look absolutely gorgeous, love the whole outfit, so chic and classy .


----------



## **Chanel**

*peppers90: *You look great and I love the Kelly with your white dress.

*pink.diamond.la: *I love your RG Birkin!

*ms piggy: *Great look and I love the Coaching shawl on you.

*olive519: *The Jypsiere looks great on you and I love the color!


----------



## aspenmartial

This yellow dress is actually my maternity cloth. I washed and put it in a dryer with very hot temperature for a few time to shrink it. It became very comfortable summer dress!

I think I paid about $60-$70 for it, it was definetly less than $100!


----------



## dreamdoll

*aspen*, love the colour of your dress!


----------



## Queenie

Looking good, *aspenmartial*! Miss your action shots.


----------



## lizlee316

*aspen*!! how have you been doing? +_+ you look amazing as usual~ cant believe you're a mom~~~~~ :urock:


----------



## **Chanel**

I love your whole outfit, you look beautiful !


----------



## maryg1

Aspen, looking good! it's so nice to see such vibrant colours


----------



## Vanmiracle

*aspenmartial* One word: *DIVINE!*


----------



## purseinsanity

*aspen*, you look amazing!!!  Boy, my maternity clothes were a far cry from that, LOL!  I should've had you style me!


----------



## Fishfood

aspenmartial said:


> This yellow dress is actually my maternity cloth. I washed and put it in a dryer with very hot temperature for a few time to shrink it. It became very comfortable summer dress!
> 
> I think I paid about $60-$70 for it, it was definetly less than $100!



Haha I've done that too!!! You look great!!


----------



## samantha_evons

was wearing a supre cotton tee and allure skirt which i got both at a sale.


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look great!


----------



## Lizzy86

samantha_evons said:


> was wearing a supre cotton tee and allure skirt which i got both at a sale.




beautiful color for a kelly!


----------



## irishlass1029

Capitales Twilly
Barenia PM Picotin with silky poms
Banana Republic top - on sale
Cheapo black jeans
$10 cheapie necklace










(And Twinkie says "hi!")


----------



## maryg1

irishlass1029 said:


> Capitales Twilly
> Barenia PM Picotin with silky poms
> Banana Republic top - on sale
> Cheapo black jeans
> $10 cheapie necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And Twinkie says "hi!")



I love this picture!


----------



## S'Mom

IRISH....you look lovely!  I LOVE hoe the Barenia work so well with black!


----------



## Elina0408

*Aspenmartial*: Love your yellow maternity dress!!??? Wow, my maternity clothes are


----------



## Undine

*Olive*, love the jypsiere!


----------



## purseinsanity

*irish*, you look sooo classy!


----------



## Rose

Ladies, you look awesome!


----------



## eileenqx

I found my family here,lol.

top and bottlom both less than 10pounds each.

BIRKIN 35 Blue Jean Togo


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOVE the bag of course, but your shoes are TDF as well!


----------



## Fishfood

I am inspired to wear bj with black and white.. So cute!!!


----------



## Elina0408

*eileenqx*:


----------



## eileenqx

purseinsanity said:


> ^LOVE the bag of course, but your shoes are TDF as well!



Thanks, the shoes is from Nine west


----------



## eileenqx

Fishfood said:


> I am inspired to wear bj with black and white.. So cute!!!



Thank u. I just try, because the BJ is not that easy to match compare with Black or Gold,lol


----------



## eileenqx

Elina0408 said:


> *eileenqx*:


  Thank u, I am just beginner


----------



## dreamdoll

A little contribution for the week..with Ms Black 

Dress - tailored on my recent trip (USD20)


----------



## maryg1

DD, stunning as always! a tailored dress for 20$? Here in Italy they won't even show you the fabric for that figure!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dreamdoll,* looking great as usual!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ms piggy said:


> Uniqlo +J sweater/jumper and leggings - love the Jill Sander collection.
> H Nancy boots and Coaching shawl.



I love this look, ms piggy!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you maryg!!



maryg1 said:


> DD, stunning as always! a tailored dress for 20$? Here in Italy they won't even show you the fabric for that figure!


 
purseinsanity, thank you!!



purseinsanity said:


> *dreamdoll,* looking great as usual!


----------



## peppers90

*Dreamdoll*  What a fabulous dress!! Lookin' good girl


----------



## Vanmiracle

Wearing *H au Galop* cashmere shawl with a H&M dress.


----------



## Elina0408

*Vanmiracle*: Love your dress and the backround!!


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> Wearing *H au Galop* cashmere shawl with a H&M dress.



Oh no, you were in Milan! I so wished to meet you, drop me a line next time you come to Italy!
BtW, very nice combo!


----------



## dreamdoll

*peppers*, thank you!

*van*, looking good!!


----------



## peppers90

Here's another Target special; bought this dress today $21.99  
 Leather sleeveless bomber jacket from Marshall's $19.99


----------



## Jadeite

Banana republic top $19, accessorising my new EL stole in emerald.


----------



## fashionistaO

*Van* .. great styling in H au Galop*!*

*peppers *.. terrific finds*! *

*Jadeite *.. this emerald jewel tone is perfect for your complexion*!*


----------



## shoogrrl

*peppers* - I just saw that dress at Target today as well b/c I wanted to try it on but had no extra time!   It looks fantastic paired with that cool vest and the bag.  

*Jadeite *- What a nice pop of color!


----------



## dreamdoll

*peppers*, great outfit, love the dress!

*jadeite*, lovely EL shawl!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Elina0408, maryg1 , fashionistaO , dreamdoll* thanks for your nice comments.

*maryg1* I was really looking forward to a tpf meet in Italy - as it turned out there will be not enough response I thought I will have to come up with something new. I gave DH a daytrip to Milan as birthday gift. We arrived at 9h at the castle and went back to the airport at 6pm. 
But whenever I come back to Italy I will PM you.


----------



## bluewin

Vanmiracle said:


> Wearing *H au Galop* cashmere shawl with a H&M dress.


 
Vanmiracle: good to see you back in action~
you look great
looks like the weather in Milan was really nice when you are there for day trip, hope it was fun for you


----------



## bluewin

spanky24 said:


> My Mom during weekend shopping


 
spanky24: very stylish mom


----------



## bluewin

peppers90 said:


> Here's another Target special; bought this dress today $21.99
> Leather sleeveless bomber jacket from Marshall's $19.99


 
peppers: one word, WOWSA


----------



## bluewin

Jadeite said:


> Banana republic top $19, accessorising my new EL stole in emerald.


 
Jadeite:  you look stunning with that shawl 
what a chic way to tie the shawl together
very tempted by the shawl


----------



## lovely64

Lovely picture *Vanmiracle*

*peppers*, great dress, and vest!

*Jadeite*, simply stunning! Wow, that colour is amazing!


----------



## maryg1

*Pepper*: you always find the best deals!
*Jadeite*: the colour of that stole is stunning, so vibrant

*Van*: unfortunately an Italian meet hasn't been organized yet as there were not enough responses, 
I'll try to bump the thread!


----------



## peppers90

*VanMiracle* Lovely H&M dress; they have the best stuff don't they??  And WOW what a background.  I just love Italy!!!

* Jadeite*  Great knots on that EL.  The color suits you well 

 Thank you~  ~*FashionistaO, Shoogrrl, dreamdoll, bluewin, Kat, and maryg1!!*


----------



## Queenie

*Vanmiracle*, I love  H&M too! Wish there's a store here.

*peppers90*, what a beautiful dress!! Amazing price too.

*jadeite*, that colour of your shawl is Stunning!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Vanmiracle said:


> Wearing *H au Galop* cashmere shawl with a H&M dress.



Beautiful picture!  What is in the background?


----------



## purseinsanity

spanky24 said:


> My Mom during weekend shopping



She's very stylish!


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> Here's another Target special; bought this dress today $21.99
> Leather sleeveless bomber jacket from Marshall's $19.99



Ok, honestly, the thing I really want to know is:  where did you get those legs!!??  

Where can I buy me some??    Mine will never look like that no matter how much time I spend on the elliptical!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jadeite said:


> Banana republic top $19, accessorising my new EL stole in emerald.



LOVE that shade of green!


----------



## bluewin

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful picture! What is in the background?


 
purseinsanity: i think it is cathedral duomo in Milan


----------



## Vanmiracle

*bluewin, lovely64* yes, thank you. Had lots of fun. Just the feet hurt a little bit after a 16 hours trip. It was easier a decade ago 

*peppers90, purseinsanity* I forgot to write: The background is the *Cathedral of Milan*. Here is my slideshow of Milan: click

*Queenie* Do you know that H&M has an online-store?


----------



## bluewin

Vanmiracle said:


> *bluewin, lovely64* yes, thank you. Had lots of fun. Just the feet hurt a little bit after a 16 hours trip. It was easier a decade ago
> 
> *peppers90, purseinsanity* I forgot to write: The background is the *Cathedral of Milan*. Here is my slideshow of Milan: click
> 
> *Queenie* Do you know that H&M has an online-store?


 
Vanmiracle: great slideshow.  your day trip looks almost identical to mine   if only we went in the same weekend


----------



## lanit

Jadeit-the jade green is beautiful on you!:greengrin:How do you tie this lovely knot please?


----------



## carolle

Jadeite - lovely color. I have the same EL stole in baby pink and another in ciel. Would love to know how to do that knot, please.


----------



## Jadeite

hi hi ladies, thanks for all the lovely compliments ....my shawl got all the attention instead of my usual beautiful self ( ha ha ha!! kidding!!)  

Here's instructions for the knot, I hope this makes sense?





a.      Fold the stole in 2, but one end longer than the other end.
b.      Loop around neckso one side of neck has 2 fringes, and other side has the loop
c.      Put shorter fringe end through loop to create 1 as shown in pic. Long end remains hanging , shown in 2.
d.      Pull long end 2 under 3 and come out towards the chin. This will create a loop as marked at position 4.
e.      Continue pulling the long fringe end into loop 4.
f.      Finish by adjusting the 2 knots neatly so they are side by side.


----------



## fashionistaO

*Jadeite*  for the instructions .. gg to play w/ my long scarves .. 


***running back to *EDIT* *** .. *BTW* *.. did I tell you how gorgeous you look* !!  ***out of breath***





Jadeite said:


> hi hi ladies, thanks for all the lovely compliments ....*my shawl got all the attention instead of my usual beautiful self ( ha ha ha!! kidding!!)*
> 
> Here's instructions for the knot, I hope this makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.      Fold the stole in 2, but one end longer than the other end.
> b.      Loop around neckso one side of neck has 2 fringes, and other side has the loop
> c.      Put shorter fringe end through loop to create 1 as shown in pic. Long end remains hanging , shown in 2.
> d.      Pull long end 2 under 3 and come out towards the chin. This will create a loop as marked at position 4.
> e.      Continue pulling the long fringe end into loop 4.
> f.      Finish by adjusting the 2 knots neatly so they are side by side.


----------



## Luva Pug

I haven't been on for a while so i thought i would share my look for today!

Top and jeans- h&m
Shoes- urban outfitters
Belt- topshop


----------



## maryg1

Vanmiracle said:


> *bluewin, lovely64* yes, thank you. Had lots of fun. Just the feet hurt a little bit after a 16 hours trip. It was easier a decade ago
> 
> *peppers90, purseinsanity* I forgot to write: The background is the *Cathedral of Milan*. Here is my slideshow of Milan: click
> 
> *Queenie* Do you know that H&M has an online-store?



thank you for your pics of Milan, it's nice to see your own country through a foreigner's eyes!


----------



## maryg1

Luva Pug said:


> I haven't been on for a while so i thought i would share my look for today!
> 
> Top and jeans- h&m
> Shoes- urban outfitters
> Belt- topshop



welcome back! nice outfit


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, honestly, the thing I really want to know is:  where did you get those legs!!??
> 
> Where can I buy me some??    Mine will never look like that no matter how much time I spend on the elliptical!



*Thanks Purse!*  TY~ I'm sure part of it is genetics, but most of it is running, swimming and the gym-UGH!  I am not one of those girls that can eat whatever and stay thin.  I have to keep myself in check!  

Congrats on your ticker; you are on the downhill slope!!!  The last 5 are super hard, but you have come so far


----------



## irishlass1029

Thank you Jadeite for the instructions!!!  I did it!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Luva Pug said:


> I haven't been on for a while so i thought i would share my look for today!
> 
> Top and jeans- h&m
> Shoes- urban outfitters
> Belt- topshop



Oooh Perfect


----------



## dreamdoll

*luva pug*, love how you matched plaid with rouge


----------



## Queenie

Vanmiracle said:


> *Queenie* Do you know that H&M has an online-store?


I do, now!! Thank sweetie.


----------



## Jadeite

irishlass1029 said:


> Thank you Jadeite for the instructions!!!  I did it!


----------



## purseinsanity

bluewin said:


> purseinsanity: i think it is cathedral duomo in Milan



Thanks!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Vanmiracle said:


> *bluewin, lovely64* yes, thank you. Had lots of fun. Just the feet hurt a little bit after a 16 hours trip. It was easier a decade ago
> 
> *peppers90, purseinsanity* I forgot to write: The background is the *Cathedral of Milan*. Here is my slideshow of Milan: click
> 
> *Queenie* Do you know that H&M has an online-store?



Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luva Pug said:


> I haven't been on for a while so i thought i would share my look for today!
> 
> Top and jeans- h&m
> Shoes- urban outfitters
> Belt- topshop



So gorgeous!!  I am sooo wanting a red Birkin!!


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> *Thanks Purse!*  TY~ I'm sure part of it is genetics, but most of it is running, swimming and the gym-UGH!  I am not one of those girls that can eat whatever and stay thin.  I have to keep myself in check!
> 
> Congrats on your ticker; you are on the downhill slope!!!  The last 5 are super hard, but you have come so far



Thanks peppers for the encouragement!  And the advice!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

*Luva Pug *- your outfit is inspiring!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> So gorgeous!!  I am sooo wanting a red Birkin!!



^^  ME too!!!


----------



## LVLover

Love everyone's outfits!! Please post info about shoes -- I'm so dense when it comes to shoes :shame:! I haven't been able to wear heels (anything over 3 in) for a few years now and have really struggled re-vamping my shoe wardrobe. I'm curious what brands of flats (other than lanvin - for which I'm obsessed but feel limited) low heels my fellow H fans wear...


----------



## baileylab

LV lover. try crocs! they let me run all day! great for shopping and sightseeing! i have this one and a green/cream one. super comfy! i know it's super casual but it's nice for summer. as for flats, i don't wear flats. i always wear wedges

hth!


----------



## ariluvya21

baileylab said:


> LV lover. try crocs! they let me run all day! great for shopping and sightseeing! i have this one and a green/cream one. super comfy! i know it's super casual but it's nice for summer. as for flats, i don't wear flats. i always wear wedges
> 
> hth!



A brand new Crocs store just opened up in SoHo right around the cover from my office on the corner of Spring Street.  I'm going to have to go in and check out what they have!


----------



## lovely64

eta. never mind. I don´t want to seem rude


----------



## purseinsanity

LVLover said:


> Love everyone's outfits!! Please post info about shoes -- I'm so dense when it comes to shoes :shame:! I haven't been able to wear heels (anything over 3 in) for a few years now and have really struggled re-vamping my shoe wardrobe. I'm curious what brands of flats (other than lanvin - for which I'm obsessed but feel limited) low heels my fellow H fans wear...



I love Tory Burch and now my new obsession is Louboutin flats!


----------



## crispypritchon

I like Tod's and Tory Burch.  Very comfortable!


----------



## Elina0408

*Baileylab*: love this wedges, I am wedge girl too!!


----------



## peppers90

Can't go wrong with Chanel ballet flats; so comfy and never a blister!!


----------



## lovely64

peppers90 said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel ballet flats; so comfy and never a blister!!


 So far, I´ve only tried Lanvin. I should probably go to Chanel to find a pair of flats


----------



## Undine

I like Frye shoes--they've got a lot of flats: mocs, "ballet"-style flats, oxfords, flat boots, etc. All of them have substantial soles (even the ballet flats), and a lot of them have a bit of memory foam in the foot bed. I just bought a grey pair of oxfords, and I love them! As they are durable, thick leather, a lot of the shoes have a break-in period, but soon they fit great and don't chew up your feet. I love their heels, too.


----------



## loves

talking about shoes, chole has buttery soft lambskin flats. it's like walking on clouds. size down half a size though the soft leather will expand.


----------



## Jadeite

Tod's. Only Tod's!


----------



## irishlass1029

Sale jacket (now I just need the sleeves shortened) for $24
$12 skirt
Walmart white sweater $10.97
Ferragamo's (on sale)
35 black chevre PWH birkin


----------



## coleigh

^^^So elegant!


----------



## maryg1

so classy *IL*!


----------



## baileylab

I'm a heels girl all the way. I'm barely 5'2 so i need all the height i can get and feel comfy & poised too. I can't feel confident & poised with painful feet from heels.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

baileylab said:


> I'm a heels girl all the way. I'm barely 5'2 so i need all the height i can get and feel comfy & poised too. I can't feel confident & poised with painful feet from heels.



Me too! I do wear flats from time to time, but I'm mostly in heels (I'm 5'3"). A few weeks ago DH and I went out for dinner to celebrate his birthday and I wore my new platform heels (Lauren by Ralph Lauren Faran sandals) with a 4.25 inch heel. My DH looked at me like I was crazy for even considering such a high heel! He was concerned that I would trip and fall or that my feet would be hurting all night. Surprisingly, these shoes are very comfortable and I had no problems at all.


----------



## birkingal

dreamdoll said:


> A little contribution for the week..with Ms Black
> 
> Dress - tailored on my recent trip (USD20)



*dreamdoll*, you always look so beautifully put together.


----------



## purseinsanity

irishlass1029 said:


> Sale jacket (now I just need the sleeves shortened) for $24
> $12 skirt
> Walmart white sweater $10.97
> Ferragamo's (on sale)
> 35 black chevre PWH birkin



  You look like a million bucks!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for your kind words!



birkingal said:


> *dreamdoll*, you always look so beautifully put together.


----------



## mojo

baileylab said:


> LV lover. try crocs! they let me run all day! great for shopping and sightseeing! i have this one and a green/cream one. super comfy! i know it's super casual but it's nice for summer. as for flats, i don't wear flats. i always wear wedges
> 
> hth!


 
are these crocs??  they look super comfy!  I can't really do major heels either.....


----------



## mojo

irishlass1029 said:


> Sale jacket (now I just need the sleeves shortened) for $24
> $12 skirt
> Walmart white sweater $10.97
> Ferragamo's (on sale)
> 35 black chevre PWH birkin


 
you look tres chic - love the necklace too!


----------



## loves

dreamdoll i love that dress on you!

irishlass great look and you have the nicest legs


----------



## baileylab

Yes Mojo Super duper comfy!!!!! i can shop the WHOLE day on it! i have wide feet so these are really great!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> You look like a million bucks!



^^ I second that!  Irishlass lookin' good girl~~


----------



## irishlass1029

You guys are just too kind!


----------



## Jadeite

*irish,* what a lady! *whistle*

*dreamdoll...*sexy....


----------



## siaobag

Just to share.....  my S$8 outfit with 35cm raisin birkin
Sandals from Prada, DH's watch


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look amazing!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

siaobag said:


> Just to share.....  my S$8 outfit with 35cm raisin birkin
> Sandals from Prada, DH's watch



Ohhh that bag is a beauty. And if I buy it I think I may have to find $8 outfits  ...and if 6USD/8 Singapore $s, then even more accurate!


----------



## siaobag

littlemsperfect - the dress is around 6USD
purseinsanity - Thanks!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

siaobag said:


> littlemsperfect - the dress is around 6USD
> purseinsanity - Thanks!



 :urock:


----------



## dreamdoll

Just a quick picture in Paris recently, with my Ex Libris GM and Ms Marwari...have a good week!

Top - F21.com (US$9)
Jacket - F21.com (US$19)
Pants - Prada (US$150)
Boots - Custom-made (US$50)


----------



## bagmad73

*dreamdoll* - what a darling picture. You make me want an ex-libris in noir/blanc.. Looking great as always!

*siaobag* - great pic. Your raisin is stunning.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!!  You should def get a EL 



bagmad73 said:


> *dreamdoll* - what a darling picture. You make me want an ex-libris in noir/blanc.. Looking great as always!
> 
> *siaobag* - great pic. Your raisin is stunning.


----------



## maryg1

*siaobag*, you look amazing! that dress goes greatly with your raisin birkin!
*DD*, the EL looks perfect for Paris, and custom made boots for 50 $!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> Just a quick picture in Paris recently, with my Ex Libris GM and Ms Marwari...have a good week!
> 
> Top - F21.com (US$9)
> Jacket - F21.com (US$19)
> Pants - Prada (US$150)
> Boots - Custom-made (US$50)



You always look good!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you *maryg*!! Love the EL anywhere, the noir/blanc colourtones make it very wearable 



maryg1 said:


> *siaobag*, you look amazing! that dress goes greatly with your raisin birkin!
> *DD*, the EL looks perfect for Paris, and custom made boots for 50 $!







purseinsanity said:


> You always look good!


----------



## mignon

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I want to say you all look completly gorgeous. Stunning ideas for a perfect styling! Thank's for the ideas


----------



## zjajkj

My beloved color: Bougainvillea Evelyne GM3 (I knew I wanted to own this color one day! Not pink nor red nor orange but yet has these colors spirit in it.)





Evelyne GM3 Front:





Back:





Strap smaller dustbag:





Some mod pics to share (I'm really short at only 5'3, the mod pic are taken when the evelyne is at its shortest adjustable length):













Okay just when I was finding something to hook my evelyne strap to become like a shoulder bag as I do not own a twilly. I found something on my cousin's dog lash...

And tada~~~


----------



## Winque

dinitegrity said:


> My beloved color: Bougainvillea Evelyne GM3 (I knew I wanted to own this color one day! Not pink nor red nor orange but yet has these colors spirit in it.)
> 
> Okay just when I was finding something to hook my evelyne strap to become like a shoulder bag as I do not own a twilly. I found something on my cousin's dog lash...
> 
> And tada~~~



wow, your Hermes looks gorgeous on you!!
if you don't mind my asking, but how much was this bag, and was this color difficult to locate in the stores?
I'm new to the world of Hermes, but this color is calling out to me, so I might try to pick up something in this lovely color
btw, that's an ingenious use of the dog leash!  
tia!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dinite*, you look so cute!


----------



## siaobag

dinitegrity said:


> My beloved color: Bougainvillea Evelyne GM3 (I knew I wanted to own this color one day! Not pink nor red nor orange but yet has these colors spirit in it.)


 
Nice colour on you......


----------



## siaobag

Me in Zara outfit with garden party with zip in etoupe


----------



## maryg1

dinitegrity said:


> what a gorgeous woman you are! you got a wonderful colour for the Evelyne, and the dog leash was a great idea! I spot the cutie in the back, right?


----------



## maryg1

siaobag said:


> Me in Zara outfit with garden party with zip in etoupe



so cute summer look! Etoupe is the colour to have this summer


----------



## Jadeite

Banana Rep top with my HAC 32 and TB scarf. 

umm..and excuse my flabby arms. ...


----------



## gracekelly

^^ love the way you tied the tohu Jadeite.  Great way to show the pattern.


----------



## maryg1

where are your flabby arms *Jadeite*? I can only see a stunning HAC and a lovely woman looking good!


----------



## purseinsanity

What are you talking about *Jadeite*??  You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

siaobag said:


> Me in Zara outfit with garden party with zip in etoupe



Love your style!


----------



## bagmad73

*Jadeite* - what a stunning way to use colours! Great pic!!


----------



## periogirl28

*Jadeite* I must have been sleeping and missed your reveal but congrats on the HAC!!


----------



## mojo

Jadeite said:


> Banana Rep top with my HAC 32 and TB scarf.
> 
> umm..and excuse my flabby arms. ...


 
you look so pretty and fresh in this combi jadeite!


----------



## Queenie

*Jadeite*, gorgeous HAC!!! You have a close-up of the sexy spine?


----------



## LuvBirkin

Me this evening:

Mango dress (I wear as a long top)
Uniqlo leggings
Roger Vivier satin pumps
Chanel "Ultra" necklace
RG birkin


----------



## lovely64

*Jadeite,* lovely as always

*LuvBirkin*, great look!


----------



## khat

*Siaobag*You look amazing all coordinated in all that raisin. That leather looks yummy, what is it? Clemence?


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!!

Here's a little contribution from me - at a wedding reception with Ms Lizzie KP...

Dress, local shop, USD38
Necklace, F21.com, USD7


----------



## lovely64

*dreamdoll,* love your outfit!!

*siaobag*, stunning raisin and great dress!

*dinintegrity*, I cannot see your pictures!


----------



## sydspy

dreamdoll said:


> Great pics everyone!!
> 
> Here's a little contribution from me - at a wedding reception with Ms Lizzie KP...
> 
> Dress, local shop, USD38
> Necklace, F21.com, USD7



No, get out............ the necklace is USD 7.00............ It looks sooooooooooo nice , and certainly could worth more than that............


----------



## siaobag

khat said:


> *Siaobag*You look amazing all coordinated in all that raisin. That leather looks yummy, what is it? Clemence?


 
its togo......


----------



## siaobag

lovely64 said:


> *dreamdoll,* love your outfit!!
> 
> *siaobag*, stunning raisin and great dress!
> 
> *dinintegrity*, I cannot see your pictures!


 
Thank Q!


----------



## siaobag

maryg1 said:


> so cute summer look! Etoupe is the colour to have this summer


 
I am so in love with etoupe!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you *Kat*! 



lovely64 said:


> *dreamdoll,* love your outfit!!
> 
> *siaobag*, stunning raisin and great dress!
> 
> *dinintegrity*, I cannot see your pictures!


 
*sydspy*, thank you!! 



sydspy said:


> No, get out............ the necklace is USD 7.00............ It looks sooooooooooo nice , and certainly could worth more than that............


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Lucky Brand jeans, Bisou Bisou mules, and a Martin & Osa tee and cardy get dressed up with my vintage Bouclé de Sellier choker, Barenia Astral bracelet, box belt, and sterling and Bronze Puzzle ring.


----------



## Lune de Miel

^i love this look!


----------



## dreamdoll

*cakey*, love your outfit!! Casual chic..


----------



## loves

cakey i love your hair, very cool and fab outfit too
ddoll looking good, lovely kp


----------



## maryg1

cakey, very classy combo!
DD, I'm going to 2 wedding this summer and I still don't have a nice dress to wear, I wish we were allowed to wear black at weddings because I love your dress


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

maryg1 said:


> cakey, very classy combo!
> DD, I'm going to 2 wedding this summer and I still don't have a nice dress to wear, I wish we were allowed to wear black at weddings because I love your dress



We wear black at certain weddings here in the States; is it frowned upon in Italy?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!!



loves said:


> cakey i love your hair, very cool and fab outfit too
> ddoll looking good, lovely kp


 
Wow, is it frowned upon in Italy?



maryg1 said:


> cakey, very classy combo!
> DD, I'm going to 2 wedding this summer and I still don't have a nice dress to wear, I wish we were allowed to wear black at weddings because I love your dress


----------



## maryg1

cakeymakeybakey said:


> We wear black at certain weddings here in the States; is it frowned upon in Italy?





dreamdoll said:


> Wow, is it frowned upon in Italy?



It is a good rule not to wear *total* black and/or white when invited to a wedding. Black usually is related to funerals and white is the colour reserved to the bride, so you don't want to steal her moment. I myself didn't want my mum to wear black at my wedding, but didn't mind about people wearing white because I was in red


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for sharing! I understand, where I am, it was traditionally not encouraged for blacks to be worn to weddings, but with the times, it's less strictly enforced these days...



maryg1 said:


> It is a good rule not to wear *total* black and/or white when invited to a wedding. Black usually is related to funerals and white is the colour reserved to the bride, so you don't want to steal her moment. I myself didn't want my mum to wear black at my wedding, but didn't mind about people wearing white because I was in red


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks for sharing! I understand, where I am, it was traditionally not encouraged for blacks to be worn to weddings, but with the times, it's less strictly enforced these days...



I have gone to two formal evening weddings where black tie was specified on the invitation, and for the winter wedding I wore a black velvet long-sleeved ballerina-style dress, and for the summer wedding I wore a black chiffon beaded dress. And I was not alone in my color choice for either. But in New York City, I guess the fashion rules relax a little.


----------



## dreamdoll

That's really nice, and you must have looked stunning! 



cakeymakeybakey said:


> I have gone to two formal evening weddings where black tie was specified on the invitation, and for the winter wedding I wore a black velvet long-sleeved ballerina-style dress, and for the summer wedding I wore a black chiffon beaded dress. And I was not alone in my color choice for either. But in New York City, I guess the fashion rules relax a little.


----------



## maryg1

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I have gone to two formal evening weddings where black tie was specified on the invitation, and for the winter wedding I wore a black velvet long-sleeved ballerina-style dress, and for the summer wedding I wore a black chiffon beaded dress. And I was not alone in my color choice for either. But in New York City, I guess the fashion rules relax a little.



Well, if it's specified in the invitation, it would be not polite to wear with another colour!


----------



## mojo

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks for sharing! I understand, where I am, it was traditionally not encouraged for blacks to be worn to weddings, but with the times, it's less strictly enforced these days...


 
yikes, I'm attending a wedding this weekend - not quite black tie but its formal.  planning on wearing red satin shoes and also my new red CDC and diamong chandelier earrings to bling it up.  oh and a pale silver clutch.  hope I don't inadvertently offend anyone!!


----------



## maryg1

mojo said:


> yikes, I'm attending a wedding this weekend - not quite black tie but its formal.  planning on wearing red satin shoes and also my new red CDC and diamong chandelier earrings to bling it up.  oh and a pale silver clutch.  hope I don't inadvertently offend anyone!!



I'm sure you'll look stunning! And don't forget to post pictures, we wanna see


----------



## lovely64

Great outfit *cakemakebake* Your shoes look like a pair of Miu Miu mules I had once!


----------



## dreamdoll

I'm sure you'll look great!! 



mojo said:


> yikes, I'm attending a wedding this weekend - not quite black tie but its formal. planning on wearing red satin shoes and also my new red CDC and diamong chandelier earrings to bling it up. oh and a pale silver clutch. hope I don't inadvertently offend anyone!!


----------



## Marni

My outfit today: New Springs scarf as a belt and twilly rings DIYed with a leather band as necklace. HM dress for less than EUR 50.


----------



## maryg1

cute! and I like your picture very much


----------



## dreamdoll

*marni*, welcome back!! Great outfit once again 
I LOVE those shoes (where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?)!


----------



## Marni

Thank you maryg1, dreamdoll.  

dear DD, the shoes are from Marni's SS09 collection. I found them on yoox.


----------



## steakfrite




----------



## steakfrite

posted the wrong picture above, here's the clearer one, rouge vif CDC with GHW with my favourite red dress


----------



## maryg1

steakfrite said:


> posted the wrong picture above, here's the clearer one, rouge vif CDC with GHW with my favourite red dress
> 
> View attachment 1126821



stunning!


----------



## latte&me

*steakfrite* - Agree with maryg1. stunning and beautiful! you deserve a larger pic


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you!!



Marni said:


> Thank you maryg1, dreamdoll.
> 
> dear DD, the shoes are from Marni's SS09 collection. I found them on yoox.


 
Beautiful!!



steakfrite said:


> posted the wrong picture above, here's the clearer one, rouge vif CDC with GHW with my favourite red dress
> 
> View attachment 1126821


----------



## hypoxia

Stunning!


----------



## steakfrite

today's outfit

blue zara dress
etoupe 28 cm kelly sellier epsom
etoupe CDC with PHW
ferragamo platforms


----------



## latte&me

Zara premium denim shirt dress


----------



## birkingal

I've posted this on the Action thread but in hindsight, the photo should belong here  Everything was under £30 with the exception of my H stuff.

Gap striped top £10
Uniqlo jeans (pretty old)
H belt
Ballade de Heian scarf
Evelyne PM
Repetto flats


----------



## Suzie

Fab looks everyone!

What colour is your evelyne birkingal?


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Fab looks everyone!
> 
> What colour is your evelyne birkingal?



*Suzie*, it's Rouge H. I never thought red could be a "neutral" but after 3 years of wearing the Evelyne, I can safely say it is


----------



## Luva Pug

This is by far my favorite thread- everyone looks gorgeous!!


----------



## sunbeamy

Wow! You looks absolutely gorgeous!!


Thanks you ladies for the beautiful pics!! Everyone looks gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## peggioka

Birkingal:  you look great! Is your evelyne PM II?  can you wear it cross body?  Thanks!



birkingal said:


> I've posted this on the Action thread but in hindsight, the photo should belong here  Everything was under £30 with the exception of my H stuff.
> 
> Gap striped top £10
> Uniqlo jeans (pretty old)
> H belt
> Ballade de Heian scarf
> Evelyne PM
> Repetto flats


----------



## birkingal

*peggioka*, yes, this is the PM2. I tend to wear it cross body when I need to be totally hands free. Very comfortable too! I've heard that the buckle on PM3 tends to dig into the shoulder.


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> *Suzie*, it's Rouge H. I never thought red could be a "neutral" but after 3 years of wearing the Evelyne, I can safely say it is


 
Goodness, you think that I would recognise the colour, I have the same one but with GHW. But yours looks so much better on you!


----------



## Rose

Great looks, everyone!


----------



## steakfrite

2 90x90s (new springs and comme histoire) worn with a $15 belt


----------



## duomo_rosewood

bougainvillea herbag zip and a local brand zebra printed dress cost around  8,oo.


----------



## siaobag

steakfrite said:


> View attachment 1131532
> 
> 
> 2 90x90s (new springs and comme histoire) worn with a $15 belt


 
Sexy!!!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Goodness, you think that I would recognise the colour, I have the same one but with GHW. But yours looks so much better on you!



LOL! *Suzie*, I've seen a photo of you in the past and you're absolutely gorgeous! I'm sure the Evelyne looks fantastic on you


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!


----------



## dreamdoll

A parting shot for the week with Ms Jige...we're off to Europe!

Top, JPG for Target (USD29). Skirt, local store (USD15). Clutch, H. Shoes, Celine.


----------



## Luva Pug

Steakfrite- AMAZING!! 
Dreamdoll- very chic! =) Have fun in Europe!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Beautiful!!



dreamdoll said:


> A parting shot for the week with Ms Jige...we're off to Europe!
> 
> Top, JPG for Target (USD29). Skirt, local store (USD15). Clutch, H. Shoes, Celine.


----------



## christymarie340

$20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC


----------



## coleigh

^^^Wow!  I'll take that dress.  You are gorgeous!


----------



## siaobag

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC


 
This dress looks so elegant & sexy on you!  Does not look like a $20 dress....  I WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## christymarie340

thanks *coleigh* & *siaobag*! ...*siaobag*-it was actually originally $350 but it had some fixable damage and was marked down; the pattern was so gorgeous I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Absolutely stunning! I can't believe that was only $20!



christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC


----------



## siaobag

christymarie340 said:


> thanks *coleigh* & *siaobag*! ...*siaobag*-it was actually originally $350 but it had some fixable damage and was marked down; the pattern was so gorgeous I couldn't pass it up!


 
christymarie340, its the pattern that makes it look so so so so elegant!


----------



## mojo

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC


 
the dress is stunning!! what a steal for 20!!


----------



## boo1689

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC



 I clicked on the picture and I honestly thought it was a mannequin modeling the dress , Christymarie you've got the perfect body with the perfect dress!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Boo* - I thought the same when I saw *christymarie*'s picture until I saw the bath tub.  She has a gorgy figure and models the dress so well.


----------



## christymarie340

OMG-thank you so much *boo* & *chkfpbeliever*!! You guys all just made my day, thank you!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*luva pug*,* hermesnewbie*, thank you ladies!!

*christy*, wow you look gorgeous!! LOVE that dress on you


----------



## loves

christiemarie, you have a fabulous figure, your shoulders are tdf. lovely dress too btw!


----------



## cecicat

*christy*, I love that dress and, more importantly, you look terrific!

I smiled when I saw that you were standing on the bathtub - for some reason, I have no full length mirror and do the same thing in my bathroom!


----------



## birkingal

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC



*Christymarie*, I love your lean and toned figure. Your posture reminds me of a ballerina.


----------



## christymarie340

thank you so much *birkingal, dreamdoll, cecicat, mojo, hermesnewbie & loves* for all the lovely comments! I'm a mom & I work from home, so it was nice to have something to get dressed up for-and then to get all of the nice comments on top of that just made my day, so THANK YOU!!


----------



## boo1689

^^ One Hot and Sexy Mommy for sure


----------



## ive_flipped

^^I second that you are a hot momma 

I love this thread. It give me something to browse through as I patiently wait to get enough to go buy my birkin **sigh**


----------



## S'Mom

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC



I LOVE this!!!!!   Just beautiful in every way......


----------



## licencetocook

*Chirsty* - You're gorgeous!!!! What a beautiful combination on your perfect figure.


----------



## bobkat1991

Oh My God.....it's taken me several days, but I've looked at all the pictures on this thread and I just *LOVED* it!   I've seen more style here than in the fashion magazines.   And I absolutely adore the very very supportive atmosphere in this whole forum.  I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread and this whole forum!


----------



## bagmad73

*christy* - yummy mummy!!! You look amazing!


----------



## jeszica

*christy *- looking really good!  Hmm you standing at the edge of the bathtub?


----------



## christymarie340

jeszica said:


> *christy *- looking really good! Hmm you standing at the edge of the bathtub?


 
LOL, I am!

Thanks so much *boo, S'mom, jes, bagmad73, bobkat, LTC & ive flipped!* You ladies are so sweet-I can't tell you how much it means to me!!


----------



## maryg1

Great new pictures, you all look lovely!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Christy*- Keep posting action pics.  We love to see your model figure.  Can't believe that you're a mom already.  I trade any H goodies for your figure !! Sigh.....


----------



## Londoner

$37 Uniqlo X Costello Tagliapietra dress & 35cm togo raisin GHW birkin


----------



## siaobag

Nice outfit *Londoner*


----------



## lovely64

christymarie340 said:


> $20 Nicole Miller dress & my CDC


 Love this picture, gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*christy*, holy smokes woman! You look spectacular!!


----------



## christymarie340

OMG-thank you *panda, lovely & chkpfbeliever*you gals have me way too kind to me here!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!! *Christy* you look stunning!

*Londoner*, looking good!!


----------



## LadyLiberty

Some really stunning pics here! Way to go ladies! Love your style and classic chic!


----------



## diamond lover

me with graphite kelly 28cm
Guess Top (around USD70)
Mango Jeans (around USD42 got from sale)


----------



## diamond lover

here's 1 more. normally don't post pics but too bored with stock mkt, no volatility these 2 days!

me with DD
long T-shirt from Hugo Boss (USD 100)
Jeans from D&G 
Jacket from Armani Exchange (USD80)
with my brighton blue evelyne


----------



## dreamdoll

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Londoner said:


> $37 Uniqlo X Costello Tagliapietra dress & 35cm togo raisin GHW birkin



Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

cecicat said:


> *christy*, I love that dress and, more importantly, you look terrific!
> 
> I smiled when I saw that you were standing on the bathtub - for some reason, I have no full length mirror and do the same thing in my bathroom!



I have to do the same thing...although I don't look anywhere near as gorgeous as you *christy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Londoner said:


> $37 Uniqlo X Costello Tagliapietra dress & 35cm togo raisin GHW birkin



You look stunning!  And we're bag twins!


----------



## purseinsanity

*diamond lover*, cute pics!


----------



## purseinsanity

*spanky*, very handsome!


----------



## birkingal

Londoner said:


> $37 Uniqlo X Costello Tagliapietra dress & 35cm togo raisin GHW birkin



you look lovely, *Londoner*! I'm a huge fan of Uniqlo too.


----------



## birkingal

Uniqlo dress       £12.99
Linea Pelle belt   £50.00 (or less from eBay)
Zara heels          £49.99

Hermes Lena necklace and Kelly 25


----------



## cecicat

*birkingal*, i love this look!  Especially the peep toe bootie/heels.  You look fantastic!


----------



## birkingal

cecicat said:


> *birkingal*, i love this look!  Especially the peep toe bootie/heels.  You look fantastic!



Thank you for your kind words, *cecicat*!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!!



birkingal said:


> Uniqlo dress £12.99
> Linea Pelle belt £50.00 (or less from eBay)
> Zara heels £49.99
> 
> Hermes Lena necklace and Kelly 25


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Stunning -- I love the peep toe booties! I have been wanting a Lena necklace for months!



birkingal said:


> Uniqlo dress       £12.99
> Linea Pelle belt   £50.00 (or less from eBay)
> Zara heels          £49.99
> 
> Hermes Lena necklace and Kelly 25


----------



## ive_flipped

I love this thread. I can't wait to get my birkin and start posting LOL all of my outfits will be cheap since I have been saving for my birkin and after I buy it I will be poor again


----------



## Jadeite

wow *birkingal*, that is one very HOT look!

*Spanky* - very stylish!

*christymarie.*... i love the combi! you're one of the enviably lucky ones who can wear a loooong dress. what a lovely figure you cut!


----------



## Jadeite

lotsa uniqlo outfits here i see, so let me contribute too.

uniqlo dress & leggings $30. horn necklace $5.


----------



## siaobag

Jadeite said:


> lotsa uniqlo outfits here i see, so let me contribute too.
> 
> uniqlo dress & leggings $30. horn necklace $5.


 you look chic!


----------



## birkingal

dreamdoll said:


> You look amazing!!



Thank you for making my day, *dreamdoll*!

*HermesNewbie*, I've worn my Lena necklace to bits. You'll love it.


----------



## birkingal

Jadeite said:


> wow *birkingal*, that is one very HOT look!



Thanks, *Jadeite*! I love Uniqlo. Half of my wardrobe comes from Uniqlo and Gap


----------



## lovely64

I´ve never been to Uniqlo, I always intend to every time I´m in London. Sadly, time always flies! I´ll go next time

*Jadeite*, you look lovely!


----------



## birkingal

lovely64 said:


> I´ve never been to Uniqlo, I always intend to every time I´m in London. Sadly, time always flies! I´ll go next time
> 
> *Jadeite*, you look lovely!



You'll have to, *Kat*. Their clothes are so well made and incredibly cheap. I tend to buy online as I can't bear going to their Oxford st store. Too many people. I used to buy only designer jeans but decided to try Uniqlo's after some enabling by *Mooks. *Now I'm hooked.

*Jadeite*, your Kelly


----------



## makkzz

I like this thread!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Loving all the gorgeous outfits on this thread!! .... one of my fave threads, too.  

A night out with the wonderful ladies in my life for little sister's birthday.
Ms. Rouge-G with red Gucci pumps and cheap Bebe dress ($40)....


----------



## Deborah1986

_Can i join ?  me with the Hermes scarf

Top - 25 euro
H&M skirt- 10 euro




_


----------



## Julide

You all look fantastic!!!I love this thread!!!for sharing your pictures!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love this thread, everyone's looking wonderful!!


----------



## lovely64

Deborah1986 said:


> _Can i join ? me with the Hermes scarf_
> 
> _Top - 25 euro_
> _H&M skirt- 10 euro_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 Welcome, of course you can join. You look lovely Very summery!


----------



## hannahsophia

Deborah1986 said:


> _Can i join ? me with the Hermes scarf_
> 
> _Top - 25 euro_
> _H&M skirt- 10 euro_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
your scarf (and you!) look AMAZING. I'm inspired now.


----------



## sunbeamy

Everyone looking 





no brand sweetheart tube dress - around USD12


----------



## Deborah1986

lovely64 said:


> Welcome, of course you can join. You look lovely Very summery!


 


hannahsophia said:


> your scarf (and you!) look AMAZING. I'm inspired now.


 
_Thank you _


----------



## mrsDIY88

*sunbeamy*, you're looking very nice!


----------



## cecicat

TERRIFIC look, *sunbeamy*!


----------



## Elina0408

Love this thread! Everyone looks awesome!! How you do it?????!!


----------



## maryg1

I've been MIA for a while, you all look fabulous!


----------



## sunbeamy

mrsDIY88, cecicat : Thanks you ladies!!:shame:


----------



## Diva999

Fabulous looks ladies!!


----------



## hannahsophia

Jcrew shirt, banana republic skirt, chloe heels from neiman marcus last call


----------



## maryg1

hannahsophia said:


> Jcrew shirt, banana republic skirt, chloe heels from neiman marcus last call



Fabulous! Is that the Fairytales scarf?


----------



## maryg1

This is an old outfit worn for the opening concert of a festival near here. 
Since Mozart's "Jupiter Symphony" was going to be on program I wore my "Hommage à Mozart" scarf (this way it didn't last long as the scarf slipped on my shirt, so it soon became a kimono belt)


----------



## maryg1

and this is today's outfit:
-Benetton shirt
-Levi's jeans
-Jimmy Choo shoes
-Beige Kelly back from spa


----------



## hannahsophia

maryg1 said:


> Fabulous! Is that the Fairytales scarf?


 
it is  good eye!


----------



## mishaagui

Everyone looks great!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Stunning! 



Bag-terfly said:


>


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Such a lovely summer outfit!



Deborah1986 said:


> _Can i join ?  me with the Hermes scarf
> 
> Top - 25 euro
> H&M skirt- 10 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow -- you look like a supermodel!!



sunbeamy said:


> Everyone looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no brand sweetheart tube dress - around USD12


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maryg*, looking good!! And love your beige kelly too =)

Apologies on not posting much lately...but here's a little contribution 
A recent trip pic, with my latest Brazil zoom gavroche, and Ms Marwari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Romper, Lefties (14 Eur)
Cardigan, Zara (18 Eur)
Ballet flats, local store (USD 15)


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll J*, my boo! You look so cute in your romper! The purple romper and red cardi really go well together! :uts you in Panda's pocket::


----------



## mrsronaldo

Hermes Kelly with Forever 21 stripe cardi and Cotton On denim shorts, Wayne Cooper shoes and Rayban sunnies


----------



## mrsronaldo

Oh and this one is even better.
Hermes kelly orange croco with gold hw with blazer from TRF by zara, vintage bustier, Cotton On denim shorts and Wayne Cooper shoes


----------



## mrsronaldo

At last, garden party with 30SGD Forever 21 maxi dress.

Excuse the shoes and the shades 

Shades from Gucci, scored em on sale for 200SGD, and shoes are Brian Atwood Maniac


----------



## PANda_USC

*mrs*, great action shots with your cousin's H goodies!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*mrsronaldo*, the soleil garden party looks amazing!


----------



## d4rkangel

*mrsronaldo* i love ur styleeee .. gorgeoussss .. btw is your garden party canvas or leather ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

d4rkangel said:


> *mrsronaldo* i love ur styleeee .. gorgeoussss .. btw is your garden party canvas or leather ?


 
looks all leather.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Everyone looks gorgeous! It's hard to believe that - other than the Hermes items - these are "cheap" outfits! I've always believed that the best dressed women are those who mix and match designer pieces with lower-end items. You ladies are certainly proving my theory!


----------



## mimipiratent

misssA said:


> great thread *maryg1*!!
> 
> Here are my first action pics.
> 
> Uniqlo dress with twillys as a belt and on my Kelly handle and a horn necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about in Hyde Park on the same day with a Zara cardigan.



I love the way you used your scarf...adoreable ...


----------



## freckles88

*mrsronaldo* - Fantastic looks!  I love everything about the Kelly.  What is the size and color?  Thanks so much.



mrsronaldo said:


> Hermes Kelly with Forever 21 stripe cardi and Cotton On denim shorts, Wayne Cooper shoes and Rayban sunnies


----------



## purseinsanity

birkingal said:


> Uniqlo dress £12.99
> Linea Pelle belt £50.00 (or less from eBay)
> Zara heels £49.99
> 
> Hermes Lena necklace and Kelly 25


 

Very femme fatale!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bag-terfly said:


> Loving all the gorgeous outfits on this thread!! .... one of my fave threads, too.
> 
> A night out with the wonderful ladies in my life for little sister's birthday.
> Ms. Rouge-G with red Gucci pumps and cheap Bebe dress ($40)....


 

So beautiful!  Boy, do I need an RG Birkin in my life!


----------



## purseinsanity

Deborah1986 said:


> _Can i join ? me with the Hermes scarf_
> 
> _Top - 25 euro_
> _H&M skirt- 10 euro_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 

Perfect look for summer!  And welcome!


----------



## purseinsanity

sunbeamy said:


> Everyone looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no brand sweetheart tube dress - around USD12


 
You are always gorgeous!  Another red Birkin!  Sigh!  Which color is yours?


----------



## purseinsanity

hannahsophia said:


> Jcrew shirt, banana republic skirt, chloe heels from neiman marcus last call


 

Lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> This is an old outfit worn for the opening concert of a festival near here.
> Since Mozart's "Jupiter Symphony" was going to be on program I wore my "Hommage à Mozart" scarf (this way it didn't last long as the scarf slipped on my shirt, so it soon became a kimono belt)


 

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## purseinsanity

maryg1 said:


> and this is today's outfit:
> -Benetton shirt
> -Levi's jeans
> -Jimmy Choo shoes
> -Beige Kelly back from spa


 
Casual elegance!


----------



## purseinsanity

dreamdoll said:


> *Maryg*, looking good!! And love your beige kelly too =)
> 
> Apologies on not posting much lately...but here's a little contribution
> A recent trip pic, with my latest Brazil zoom gavroche, and Ms Marwari
> 
> Romper, Lefties (14 Eur)
> Cardigan, Zara (18 Eur)
> Ballet flats, local store (USD 15)


 

Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

*mrsronaldo*, you are too gorgeous for words!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*MrsRonaldo:* you look amazing !!  great pics love it_


----------



## maryg1

*mrsronaldo*, so gorgeous outfits and pictures!
*DD*, thank you and you're looking good as always! Did you enjoy your trip?


----------



## maryg1

thank you *PurseInsanity*!


----------



## irishlass1029

Casual and cheap DOES go with H 

SO jean shorts $8
SideOut top $24

_Jeu de *Omnibus* et Dames Blanches _ orange/barenia Silky City


----------



## wantitneedit

IL - you can keep your silky city, can i have your legs, please?


----------



## purseinsanity

*IL*, lookin' goooood!!!


----------



## ardneish

mrsronaldo said:


> At last, garden party with 30SGD Forever 21 maxi dress.
> 
> Excuse the shoes and the shades
> 
> Shades from Gucci, scored em on sale for 200SGD, and shoes are Brian Atwood Maniac


 
Soooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## LadyLiberty

mrsronaldo said:


> Hermes Kelly with Forever 21 stripe cardi and Cotton On denim shorts, Wayne Cooper shoes and Rayban sunnies



I LOVE these pics! Very casual... very cool... and very chic!!


----------



## Karla

Can I join the fun?  

Here I am with my only Hermes bag (so far! ) 

My Hermes Evelyne II with NYDJ Jeans and top and cardigan from Chicos.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, you are all looking fabulous!! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## maryg1

Karla said:


> Can I join the fun?
> 
> Here I am with my only Hermes bag (so far! )
> 
> My Hermes Evelyne II with NYDJ Jeans and top and cardigan from Chicos.



of course you can join, we need more fun! and welcome to the orange side, I'm sure the Evelyne won't be your last Hermes item


----------



## glaserads

*Karla*-- Beautiful 'Evelyne' :okay:

$10 Isaac Mizrahi for Target jacket, Brooks Brothers vintage skirt, sweater tee paired with belt kit, and Paddock scarf


----------



## maryg1

glaserads said:


> *Karla*-- Beautiful 'Evelyne' :okay:
> 
> $10 Isaac Mizrahi for Target jacket, Brooks Brothers vintage skirt, sweater tee paired with belt kit, and Paddock scarf



And H belt I presume! Nice outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

*karla*, welcome!  You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

glaserads said:


> *Karla*-- Beautiful 'Evelyne' :okay:
> 
> $10 Isaac Mizrahi for Target jacket, Brooks Brothers vintage skirt, sweater tee paired with belt kit, and Paddock scarf



Great outfit!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Karla said:


> Can I join the fun?
> 
> Here I am with my only Hermes bag (so far! )
> 
> My Hermes Evelyne II with NYDJ Jeans and top and cardigan from Chicos.



You look wonderful! I love your Evelyne!


----------



## Karla

Thanks for the welcome *purseinsanity, HermesNewbie, glaserads, maryg1*!  I love seeing everyone's outfits in this thread.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Hey peeps!

Today's cheap & chic outfit is a pair of French sailor's pants from a vintage store (I've had them for 30 years), a French sailor's shirt from a vintage store (also 30 years old), and some black espadrilles from Paris *H*'d up with my belt, Astral and Isthme leather bracelets, and my Cape Cod Double Tour.


----------



## Lune de Miel

^ I love this! you look fabulous.


----------



## purseinsanity

*CMB*, you always look fantastic!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

^^ Aw thanks, gals, it's the *H* doin' all the hard work!


----------



## Karla

*CMB *- You look great - casual, effortless chic.  Love the Cape Cod Double Tour watch!


----------



## Karla

Here's one more of me with my Evelyne ... since it's the only bag I have right now you guys may get sick of seeing it! LOL!  

white shirt from Limited
Gap jeans
Joan and David flats


----------



## sydspy

I don't know about other members, but I will not be sick of seeing your lovely bag (especially in that combo)..................so gooooooooooooooorgy.............


----------



## S'Mom

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> Today's cheap & chic outfit is a pair of French sailor's pants from a vintage store (I've had them for 30 years), a French sailor's shirt from a vintage store (also 30 years old), and some black espadrilles from Paris *H*'d up with my belt, Astral and Isthme leather bracelets, and my Cape Cod Double Tour.



Just love this look!!!!


----------



## floppykelly

Karla said:


> Here's one more of me with my Evelyne ... since it's the only bag I have right now you guys may get sick of seeing it! LOL!
> 
> white shirt from Limited
> Gap jeans
> Joan and David flats



Lovely Evelyne and a great casual look.


----------



## floppykelly

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> Today's cheap & chic outfit is a pair of French sailor's pants from a vintage store (I've had them for 30 years), a French sailor's shirt from a vintage store (also 30 years old), and some black espadrilles from Paris *H*'d up with my belt, Astral and Isthme leather bracelets, and my Cape Cod Double Tour.


 
Very chic!


----------



## maryg1

Karla said:


> Here's one more of me with my Evelyne ... since it's the only bag I have right now you guys may get sick of seeing it! LOL!
> 
> white shirt from Limited
> Gap jeans
> Joan and David flats



I never get sick of Hermes, and I love toile!


----------



## loves

all clothes are from local brands and converse


----------



## lovely64

^^^
I love your style *loves*, stylish and very cool. I need a pair of Converse too, they are great!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

loves said:


> all clothes are from local brands and converse



Very nice casual chic. I love my converses too


----------



## bagalogist

loves,
Ooooo, the hot shorts and legs steal the show....pls show us more of you in your action pic, don't be so 'stingy' lah.....


----------



## jeszica

*loves *- looking great in that pair of shorts and croc constance!


----------



## loves

bagalogist - didn't know my bra was showing when i took the pics lah so had to crop lol
jeszica thanks dear
lovely64, icookieatishop, thanks and i really want more converse too! thank goodness they're not expensive


----------



## IceEarl

*loves*, what a great outfit with the croc constance ! good job!


----------



## Marni

loves, what a great chic look! I adore how you pair the constance with converse.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Loves :* Love the outfit !_


----------



## loves

iceearl, marni, deborah, thanks!
thank goodness converses are cheap and they fit me so nicely i never get blisters from day 1. need more...


----------



## jeszica

Me today!  Everything bot during sale time...I love black and white theme!  Add on Ms KF and clic clac for color!


----------



## loves

love the pop of color from clic clac and the kf, i think the kf is perfect on you


----------



## sydspy

*loves*.......................







*jeszica*............ lovely red bag there...........


----------



## loves

sydspy ((hugs))


----------



## Mree43

Everyone looks so amazing!!!


----------



## maryg1

loves said:


> all clothes are from local brands and converse



this is great!


----------



## purseinsanity

so nice to see some more pictures in here!  Love this thread.  Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Jeszica*, the splash of red is perfect!


----------



## alismarr

I love this thread too. Everyone looks stunning and you all have impeccable taste.


----------



## steakfrite

*loves* - the croc constance is sooo beautiful... sigh...


----------



## loves

sighs with you steakfrite


----------



## HermesAffair

I have to post here...Everyone's looks fabulous. My closet is full of deals.  Will post soon.


----------



## purseinsanity

^   Can't wait!


----------



## chanelvgirl

Everyone looks nice.
First time posting here...
Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants


----------



## Elina0408

Lovely look!! Love it!!


----------



## BalLVLover

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants



Love that pop of red against the black & white. Great outfit!


----------



## Astrologie

First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!


----------



## maryg1

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!



first time I see a Napoleon tied, I've always liked that scarf and now I do more!
thanks for posting


----------



## maryg1

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants



lovely red Kelly, I really like your outfit! thank you for posting!


----------



## poohbearpooh

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants


Luv your red Kelly, chanelvgirl!


----------



## purseinsanity

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants



You look lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!



Love this outfit!


----------



## Luva Pug

ChanelLV and Astrologie- Just gorgeous!! =)


----------



## hermes_fan

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well. "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank. (What I'm wearing to work today.) You all give me such great inspiration!


 
I LOVE the way you tied your scarf!  I really need to try new looks.  Just thrown around my neck like a kerchief is so BORING!

Thanks for the inspiration!  (I've always loved the Napoleon scarf -- somehow never got it...)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Love love love this thread, hope can contribute soon!


----------



## miyake0214

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!



Gives me an idea how to look great with scarf without being outlandish.


----------



## chanelno1

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)


nice outfit hun  love it


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!








Napoleon looks great here, *Astrologie*! That Friendship knot is so fabulous, isn't it?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*ChanelLV and Astrologie* - Welcome to the thread !! You gals had a gorgy first post and looking wonderfully chic !! We want to see you more often.


----------



## miyake0214

Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots



I love this outfit! This is more evidence that you are a 'warm' person! Although I wouldn't exactly call Burberry boots cheap...


----------



## miyake0214

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love this outfit! This is more evidence that you are a 'warm' person! Although I wouldn't exactly call Burberry boots cheap...



 LOL.. thanks xiangxiang. you are so fabulous. .


----------



## maryg1

miyake0214 said:


> Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots



love this dress!


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> LOL.. thanks xiangxiang. you are so fabulous. .



That Kelly looked so good on you with that fab outfit! You also changed my mind about Kelly only being a smart bag. It can be a bit casual and sporty too! Well done you!!


----------



## dolphingirl

Beautiful Kelly!!  

I so wish I can carry my Kelly cross body like you. 



miyake0214 said:


> Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants



This outfit is perfection!


----------



## Karla

glaserads said:


> *Karla*-- Beautiful 'Evelyne' :okay:
> 
> $10 Isaac Mizrahi for Target jacket, Brooks Brothers vintage skirt, sweater tee paired with belt kit, and Paddock scarf




You look great!  I love the scarf - so chic!


----------



## Karla

jeszica said:


> Me today!  Everything bot during sale time...I love black and white theme!  Add on Ms KF and clic clac for color!



I love the pop of color - you look great!


----------



## Karla

chanelvgirl said:


> Everyone looks nice.
> First time posting here...
> Ann Taylor white ruffled shirt and black pants




This is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Karla

Astrologie said:


> First time posting for me, as well.  "Napoleon" in grey colorway with J Jill ombre sweater and tank.  (What I'm wearing to work today.)  You all give me such great inspiration!



I adore the colors in that scarf.  I think I need a scarf next ... Such a great look!


----------



## Karla

miyake0214 said:


> Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots



I love this outfit!  I don't  know which I'm drooling over more - your Kelly or those boots!


----------



## miyake0214

Karla said:


> I love this outfit!  I don't  know which I'm drooling over more - your Kelly or those boots!



Thank you Karla for the compliment.  The boots accompany me in my trekking.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Try new outfits for because my birthday is coming up ( new black tuniq & tights & high heels) purple hermes scarf_


----------



## ive_flipped

^^cute! I nice pop of color


----------



## rains

miyake0214 said:


> Miss Kelly with Ann Taylor Loft dress and Burberry Boots


 
U Look very chic miyake, love the colour of your kelly


----------



## miyake0214

*dolphingirl*: thank you very much. you are too sweet.


dolphingirl said:


> Beautiful Kelly!!
> 
> I so wish I can carry my Kelly cross body like you.





rains said:


> U Look very chic miyake, love the colour of your kelly



*Rains:* We crossed paths again. Are we this addicted to this forum? No wonder we lost the Soleil because we are busy loitering.
Thank you my dear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I thought my office outfit today should well qualify for cheap! 

Cadi: uniqlo &#65505;50 at promotion - well, cheap for cashmere
Skirt: an unknown HK brand - had it for years
Belt: LK Bennett - &#65505;34 half original price
Shoes: Bertie sale - &#65505;24
Scarf: La Vie du Grand Nord in Brown colour way.


----------



## Elina0408

*Xiang*: very chic!!


----------



## miyake0214

Cheap??? Where????
Xiangxiang...nothing looks cheap in the manner you don your outfit.. carry on girl!!!


----------



## argone

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought my office outfit today should well qualify for cheap!
> 
> Cadi: uniqlo &#65505;50 at promotion - well, cheap for cashmere
> Skirt: an unknown HK brand - had it for years
> Belt: LK Bennett - &#65505;34 half original price
> Shoes: Bertie sale - &#65505;24
> Scarf: La Vie du Grand Nord in Brown colour way.



I LOVE that pink of your Uniqlo cardi ... I hope they still have some as I'm going to London in a couple of weeks ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Elina0408, thank you for your kind remark!

miyake0214, you are so so sweet!!  I saw your earlier post. I think I am def addicted to this forum!!

argone, go to their flagship store in Oxford street between Oxford circus and bond street. I am sure you will find something you like. I am addicted to uniqlo, apart from addicted to Hermes and TPF of course!


----------



## ive_flipped

*xiang* you look so nice!

I am so excited to hopefully pick up my *Printemps Eté 69 - Automne Hiver 70* twilly tomorrow


----------



## maryg1

ive_flipped said:


> *xiang* you look so nice!
> 
> I am so excited to hopefully pick up my *Printemps Eté 69 - Automne Hiver 70* twilly tomorrow



sounds great!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ive_flipped said:


> *xiang* you look so nice!
> 
> I am so excited to hopefully pick up my *Printemps Eté 69 - Automne Hiver 70* twilly tomorrow



I hope you get it and post us the pictures!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks  My SA confirmed that it did get there so I am stopping to get it on my way to a work conference YAY!!! I can't wait.  I will throw it on and take a pic since all of my clothes pretty much are "cheap" LOL


----------



## argone

xiangxiang0731 said:


> argone, go to their flagship store in Oxford street between Oxford circus and bond street. I am sure you will find something you like. I am addicted to uniqlo, apart from addicted to Hermes and TPF of course!


 
Thank you for the info *Xiangxiang*, I certainly will !!


----------



## kickass

papertiger said:


> Vintage cape from eBay ($30)
> Urban outfitters jeans
> Vintage boots from eBay ($20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally diggin' the whole look peppers - dynamite!!


 

 I LOVE THE WAY YOU PUT THE OUTFIT TOGETHER!! CHIC AND CURRENT!! *DOUBLE THUMBS UP!!!


----------



## visitor2chanel

Xiang Xiang, I love this outfit!!  Everthing is sooo put together. Classic!! 
Uniqlo has a Great colour palette, which I find goes so well with H scarves


----------



## chicinthecity777

*visitor2chanel*, thanks my darling! I am so addicted to uniqlo!


----------



## alismarr

xiang - you look like a model!!
Beautiful.


----------



## rains

miyake0214 said:


> *dolphingirl*: thank you very much. you are too sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rains:* We crossed paths again. Are we this addicted to this forum? No wonder we lost the Soleil because we are busy loitering.
> Thank you my dear.


 
U bet!!!! so addicted... there are times I end up spending more time here than with my DH


----------



## chicinthecity777

alismarr said:


> xiang - you look like a model!!
> Beautiful.



Thanks, *alismarr*! You are such a sweetie! I am very flattered!


----------



## miyake0214

alismarr said:


> xiang - you look like a model!!
> Beautiful.



YES!! she does..to my Xiang


----------



## Deborah1986

ive_flipped said:


> ^^cute! I nice pop of color


 
_Thank you_


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> YES!! she does..to my Xiang



Oh my dear... Double blushing!! 

Hope you are well my darling miyake!!


----------



## alistra

This is such an awesome thread! I love seeing all these wonderful chic outfits! Please keep them coming!


----------



## **Chanel**

Everyone looks great in this thread !


----------



## dreamdoll

Just a little contribution - thanks for letting me share, happy holidays everyone! 

Tee: Lanvin H&M
Shorts: F21
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Dreamdoll:* You look a-m-a-z-i-n-g_


----------



## argone

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *visitor2chanel*, thanks my darling! I am so addicted to uniqlo!



*xiangxiang*, I bought the same cashmere pink cardigan as yours while I was in London (you were modelling it a few weeks ago).
I hope you don't mind   They were still at a special price


----------



## chicinthecity777

argone said:


> *xiangxiang*, I bought the same cashmere pink cardigan as yours while I was in London (you were modelling it a few weeks ago).
> I hope you don't mind   They were still at a special price



Hey, *argone*! Well done you! So happy for you! 
Hope you are enjoy it! It's a great shop isn't it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dreamdoll said:


> Just a little contribution - thanks for letting me share, happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Tee: Lanvin H&M
> Shorts: F21
> Shoes: Gucci



*dreamdoll*, it is such a fresh looking outfit! It's also so interesting to see those summery outfits while we have to wear cashmere jumper, boots and coats at the other side of the world. It snowed almost all day yesterday here and it has accumulated at least 15cm! 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## **Chanel**

dreamdoll said:


> Just a little contribution - thanks for letting me share, happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Tee: Lanvin H&M
> Shorts: F21
> Shoes: Gucci


 
You look fabulous dear !


----------



## maryg1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *dreamdoll*, it is such a fresh looking outfit! It's also so interesting to see those summery outfits while we have to wear cashmere jumper, boots and coats at the other side of the world. It snowed almost all day yesterday here and it has accumulated at least 15cm!
> 
> Keep the pictures coming!



the same thing I was thinking! at least it didn't snow that much where I live, but it's freezing...
DD, i love your shoes, are they slides?


----------



## Elina0408

*Dreamdoll*: fabulous!


----------



## witwit

Dreamdoll, you look great! May I ask what color is your birkin? Gorgeous


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you, *xiangxiang*, ***Chanel*** , *maryg1*, *elina*, *witwit* 

It's still Summer all year round over at my part of the world. Some snow would be nice =)

*maryg1*,  they are slides, easy to wear, and comfy too!

*witwit*, my birkin is RG 30 phw


----------



## lovely64

You look absolutely lovely *dreamdoll*!


----------



## prettychic

dreamdoll said:


> Just a little contribution - thanks for letting me share, happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Tee: Lanvin H&M
> Shorts: F21
> Shoes: Gucci





You look like a knockout in that ensemble! I love the charm on the birkin, btw, what leather is she???


----------



## dreamdoll

*kat*, thank you 

*prettychic*, how kind of you,  My RG is clemence.


----------



## lilmonkey

thanks for letting me share...

bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top


----------



## DorothyGrace6

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Gorgeous!  Love the tutu!


----------



## DorothyGrace6

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love this outfit! This is more evidence that you are a 'warm' person! Although I wouldn't exactly call Burberry boots cheap...



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Love it!!


----------



## jelita78

ohmygod!
i never thought this thread exist! 

oh thank you! thank you! thank you!
i mean, i never thought that it is possible for me to dream of saving for a hermes, but dress it down with whatever that i have left!
coz yeah, i'll definitely be ban for life after that !

keep up the awesome post ladies!! :urock:


----------



## princessofthehouse

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Love your look.  What a great pic.  You look so cute!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Adorable!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Very very cute! Love it!


----------



## miyake0214

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



honestly, tutu is only for a few who can rock it. and you certainly did.


----------



## maryg1

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



so very cute!


----------



## heatherjol

Everyone looks amazing


----------



## Deborah1986

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top



Sooo cute love it so classic


----------



## birkin watchee

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top


 
other than SJP no one can pull this one off! cheers!


----------



## Luva Pug

Everyone looks FAB!!!


----------



## ilovemychanel

Thanks for letting me share 
On my Birthday - In my US$25 H&M dress


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Ilovemychanel*- Georgous blue H&M dress.  Price doesn't matter if it looks good. I'm drooling over your birkin.  Is that a Blue de Malte in 30cm ?  I've a Garden Party in that color and truly loving it.


----------



## ilovemychanel

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Ilovemychanel*- Georgous blue H&M dress. Price doesn't matter if it looks good. I'm drooling over your birkin. Is that a Blue de Malte in 30cm ? I've a Garden Party in that color and truly loving it.


 

Chkpfbeliever, thank you for your kind comments. Yes, its a BdM in 30cm  I simply love that colour


----------



## IceEarl

Lovely!!


----------



## heatherjol

very nice raz


----------



## Greentea

ilovemychanel - I love your look! Now BdM is a blue I could do. Just gorgeous!


----------



## maryg1

lovely! your birkin is tdf, very nice colour


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Everyone looks so fabulous!


----------



## Finmichelle

Omg need to take picture of self...big joke I am the queen of the $10. t-shirt and van cleef necklace ....lanvin ballet flats old navy jeans. Just got birkin bag think I will wear it while I walk my dogs lol


----------



## rains

Finmichelle said:


> Omg need to take picture of self...big joke I am the queen of the $10. t-shirt and van cleef necklace ....lanvin ballet flats old navy jeans. Just got birkin bag think I will wear it while I walk my dogs lol


 
Looking forward to it...


----------



## maryg1

Finmichelle said:


> Omg need to take picture of self...big joke I am the queen of the $10. t-shirt and van cleef necklace ....lanvin ballet flats old navy jeans. Just got birkin bag think I will wear it while I walk my dogs lol



can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## avocado_c

everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## wrapitup

There are some fun posts here, ladies you are all fabulous


----------



## Tiffyista

Rose said:


> Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )


Cool now I don't feel bad about wearing Gucci with new york and company lol


----------



## ferocia_coutura

everyone looks beautiful


----------



## Hakief

First picture post here....A day out with my Fjord 40 Noir ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Wow! Looking very cool there!!


----------



## maryg1

Hakief said:


> First picture post here....A day out with my Fjord 40 Noir ...


very cool!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.


----------



## visitor2chanel

Xiang Xiang , you did it again !!! Love the splash of the colour and the whole outfit  

May I know if the jersey scarf is part of the hermes and colette collaboration ? 

Thanks for sharing the photos. This is one of my favorite threads here !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thank you *visitor2chanel*! regarding your question, I am not sure about the answer, sorry. It was newly delivered to the boutique and there are quite a few CW available.


----------



## crazyforhermess

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *visitor2chanel*! regarding your question, I am not sure about the answer, sorry. It was newly delivered to the boutique and there are quite a few CW available.


 
xiang xiang, is your ORANGE 35 or 40?


----------



## chicinthecity777

35


----------



## Hakief

Thank you for your kind comments XiangXiang & Maryg1 !


----------



## Hakief

That's a beautiful outfit with an eye-catching orange B ! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hakief said:


> That's a beautiful outfit with an eye-catching orange B !



Thanks *Hakief*!


----------



## rains

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.


 
xiangxiang, love your style and the Orange B is very beautiful, looks stunning!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

rains said:


> xiangxiang, love your style and the Orange B is very beautiful, looks stunning!!!!



Thank *rains*! You are very kind!


----------



## pamella

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.



I just love your outfit!!!  Your orange birkin is just gorgeous with the camel
shirtdress. I love the color combination and with your jersey, it is perfection!!
Just bought a shirtdress too for my orange birkin!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pamella said:


> I just love your outfit!!!  Your orange birkin is just gorgeous with the camel
> shirtdress. I love the color combination and with your jersey, it is perfection!!
> Just bought a shirtdress too for my orange birkin!!!



*pamella*!! Thank you!


----------



## miyake0214

Dear *Xiang*: You look expensive with your outfit..Proud of You!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> Dear *Xiang*: You look expensive with your outfit..Proud of You!!!



thanks *miyake*! I love a bargain!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Hakief*, you look very smart!

*xiangxiang0731*, I adore Uniqlo too! Great choice shirtdress and gorgeous B!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Accessorize*me said:


> *xiangxiang0731*, I adore Uniqlo too! Great choice shirtdress and gorgeous B!!



*Accessorize*me!* Thanks and  Uniqlo is great!!


----------



## marygin

jeszica said:


> Me today!  Everything bot during sale time...I love black and white theme!  Add on Ms KF and clic clac for color!



I ADORE your red Kelly,simply gorgeous


----------



## picaboo

lovely and posh looking, xiang!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thanks for your kind words, *picaboo!*


----------



## maryg1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.



lovin'this!


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ thanks *maryg1*!


----------



## marissaloves

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.


 
*Xiang *love it!! Chic as always  your dress could pass off as £495.00 in that ensemble!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

marissaloves said:


> *Xiang *love it!! Chic as always  your dress could pass off as £495.00 in that ensemble!!


 
Thank you *marissa*! You are so sweet!


----------



## Hakief

Thank you for the kind words Accessorize*me !!  



Accessorize*me said:


> *Hakief*, you look very smart!
> 
> *xiangxiang0731*, I adore Uniqlo too! Great choice shirtdress and gorgeous B!!


----------



## Miss VIP

My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies


----------



## coleigh

^^^Lovely outfit.  And what a chic you!


----------



## AnnaE

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got this shirt dress from uniqlo in the mid-season reduction. £14.95! With Miss Orange B and newly purchased silk jersey 90cm BdG.
> 
> This looks great! I think shirt dresses go well with Hermes because it's such a chic European style. Would have never guessed the price tag. Love-love-love bright color with the more neutral dress as well. Well done!


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Love the outfit Miss VIP! You look great.


----------



## picaboo

oh miss vip, i love your ensemble. perfect and stunning...


----------



## chicinthecity777

AnnaE said:


> This looks great! I think shirt dresses go well with Hermes because it's such a chic European style. Would have never guessed the price tag. Love-love-love bright color with the more neutral dress as well. Well done!



Thanks *AnnaE*! I am a huge fan of Uniqlo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies



Loving the whole look! Everything goes so well together! Especially the colour coordination with the Birkin!


----------



## maryg1

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies


you did it great!


----------



## Hakief

Out to Orchard ... in the usual  Tee + Berms + Sneakers


----------



## npoo

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies
> 
> Looking good Miss VIP! And you are right, who can guess the cost of the other items of clothing; although to be honest, who should care? YOU LOOK GREAT!


----------



## Miss VIP

I don't know how to answer to the both of you (newbie here!!), but THANK YOU for your warm compliments ladies!!!


----------



## pamella

*Miss VIP* Love the way you have put everything together, you look just stunning
and very chic!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hakief said:


> Out to Orchard ... in the usual  Tee + Berms + Sneakers



Cool sneakers! Love your noir B as always!


----------



## Hakief

Thank you for the kind words XiangXiang...but that pic do not do justice to the sneakers...haha...here is a better pic..

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DYM3JQnGASE/TWuFLEBtMvI/AAAAAAAAI8E/zleawkBqBDA/s1600/IMG_3551%5B1%5D.jpg





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Cool sneakers! Love your noir B as always!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Wow! Those are exquisite sneakers! My boyfriend is very into sneakers so i have learnt to appreciate them too. Just like he's learnt to appreciate my H scarves and Birkins! 



Hakief said:


> Thank you for the kind words XiangXiang...but that pic do not do justice to the sneakers...haha...here is a better pic..
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DYM3JQnGASE/TWuFLEBtMvI/AAAAAAAAI8E/zleawkBqBDA/s1600/IMG_3551%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Miss VIP* Amazing outfit. Can't wait to see your next one!


----------



## Hakief

LOL .... it's great to hear couples being able to appreciate one another's hobby! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! Those are exquisite sneakers! My boyfriend is very into sneakers so i have learnt to appreciate them too. Just like he's learnt to appreciate my H scarves and Birkins!


----------



## mrsallan

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies



Awesome!


----------



## Padparadscha

My first outfit post on this thread... taken in the park today with the kids 
H&M crochet top
H&M jeans
Kelly riding boots
CDC bracelet


----------



## Miss VIP

mrsallan said:


> Awesome!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## maryg1

Padparadscha said:


> My first outfit post on this thread... taken in the park today with the kids
> H&M crochet top
> H&M jeans
> Kelly riding boots
> CDC bracelet



You look like one of those actresses on a free day, love your outfit! and your little one is so cute


----------



## chicinthecity777

Padparadscha said:


> My first outfit post on this thread... taken in the park today with the kids
> H&M crochet top
> H&M jeans
> Kelly riding boots
> CDC bracelet



You look great in the pictures! Beautiful!


----------



## Padparadscha

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look great in the pictures! Beautiful!





maryg1 said:


> You look like one of those actresses on a free day, love your outfit! and your little one is so cute



Thank you xiangxiang0731 & maryg1 you're too kind  
It's such fun admiring everyone's cheap and cheerful finds in this thread, and you all look great!

x


----------



## Marni

*Padparadscha*, you look stunning. Love love your outfit.


----------



## Padparadscha

Marni said:


> *Padparadscha*, you look stunning. Love love your outfit.



Thank you Marni for the kind words.

Its amazing really how a little bit of H can instantly 'upgrade' our everyday outfits!


----------



## designergoods

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies


 cant beat the price of the outfit...you look fab!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

miss vip said:


> my hermes accessories (jacket 29&#8364;, jeans 15&#8364; and shirt 15&#8364;, who can guess it?
> I hope i did well, it's my first post here ladies



*flawless*


----------



## Ohhlala

LGA82 said:


> You all look incredible! *LilyH*, you didn't tell me you just got the vintage
> Coaching - I just got one too, though different c/w, so I guess we're Coaching Cousins,
> not twins.
> 
> Here's a very old no-name black peacoat with the _Voyage en Etoffes_ GM shawl,
> on our first really cold day last week.


Wow! your picture looks like it belongs in Vogue!


----------



## Ohhlala

lilmonkey said:


> thanks for letting me share...
> 
> bcbg tutu dress with hand-me-down black top


What a perfectly adorable outfit!


----------



## annika08

juicy tee. True religion pants. And very prive pumps.


----------



## annika08

Target drape top. Terranova cargo jeans. Prada slippers. With my scarf 90. And 30cm alezan vt.


----------



## annika08

Hello guys. I am quite new to posting pictures thru photobucket. I left it as public view. Do i leave it public so that my post will be visible here in purseforum or it can be private but will still show my image here. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## AnnaE

Padparadscha said:


> My first outfit post on this thread... taken in the park today with the kids
> H&M crochet top
> H&M jeans
> Kelly riding boots
> CDC bracelet



You look great, and your hair looks *amazing*!


----------



## licencetocook

Ciao *Maryg*! I am dropping by for a quick hello and to show you my vintage 70's rouge h boxcalf Eugenie clutch, CDC belt and my Zara basic dress. I sure look forward to having a latte with you and your kellys in the future.


----------



## maryg1

^what a nice gift you sent me! I love your whole ensemble, very chic.
I look forward to seeing more from you, ok?


----------



## maryg1

annika08 said:


> Target drape top. Terranova cargo jeans. Prada slippers. With my scarf 90. And 30cm alezan vt.



lovely! Need a pair of sandals like yours for the summer


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annika08 said:


> Target drape top. Terranova cargo jeans. Prada slippers. With my scarf 90. And 30cm alezan vt.



Wonderful casual outfit!


----------



## baby6271

I cant wait to get my First Hermes Birkin. I don't just want the bag I want success, dont we all ladies!


----------



## Padparadscha

AnnaE, thank you for your compliment . 

Nice to see this thread revived, hope to see more cheap outfit posts from everyone!

x


----------



## annika08

maryg1 said:


> lovely! Need a pair of sandals like yours for the summer





HermesNewbie said:


> Wonderful casual outfit!



Thank you. Is it possible to remove pictures posted here? Just wondering.


----------



## UkrainianDoll

Aww you all look lovely! I always wondered whether most women matched expensive bags with expensive outfits also. I never have everything as a label. I love designer bags and jewellery. I will mix Zara and topshop with designer accessories. Mainly because weight can fluctuate, so I don't spend a lot on all clothes. I may include McQueen scarves or Winter Kate clothing (i love Nicole Richie's clothes)....otherwise, I can't afford everything expensive. I'm still at University


----------



## alundpr

annika08 said:


> Target drape top. Terranova cargo jeans. Prada slippers. With my scarf 90. And 30cm alezan vt.



You look fantastic!


----------



## chanel*liz

my Kelly, bebe dress, & christian louboutin heels


----------



## cobalt71

annika08 said:


> Target drape top. Terranova cargo jeans. Prada slippers. With my scarf 90. And 30cm alezan vt.


love the outfit, Annika, probably because  its the same style that i would normally wear. Love the scarf-color combo looks great on you


----------



## annika08

alundpr said:


> You look fantastic!



Thank you.


----------



## annika08

cobalt71 said:


> love the outfit, Annika, probably because  its the same style that i would normally wear. Love the scarf-color combo looks great on you



Thank you.


----------



## FrenchSandra

*Chanel***Liz*, you are very beautiful with this white dress and your Etoupe Kelly is TDF


----------



## rains

chanel*liz said:


> my Kelly, bebe dress, & christian louboutin heels



Tres chic, chanelliz...


----------



## chanel*liz

FrenchSandra said:


> *Chanel***Liz*, you are very beautiful with this white dress and your Etoupe Kelly is TDF


 
Thank you


----------



## chanel*liz

rains said:


> Tres chic, chanelliz...


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## mistikat

*Shela Bella*, kindly either provide attribution (to whom do these photos belong?), or perhaps post some of your own modelling shots? You've made several similar posts but the only information is to your own blog... Also, this thread is specifically for inexpensive outfits paired with Hermes. The model here doesn't really look like she fits the bill...

Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ I believe those photos have already been posted on the Socialites and their Hermes thread.


----------



## melodywei

My 7Q 35


----------



## glamourbag

melodywei said:


> My 7Q 35


 
Wow! Is that Mykonos? Beautiful!


----------



## Scarfmoodist

Summer outfit :
A simple dress + a H scarf !

Here is Lalbhai shawl in summer twill.

For more pics, see my blog :
http://thescarfmoodistcollection.blogspot.com/


----------



## Greentea

melodywei - love your casual-chic style with that stunning bag!


----------



## MaggyH

melodywei said:


> My 7Q 35


Beautiful!! Could you post more pictures of it please?


----------



## lamsis

Miss VIP said:


> My Hermes accessories (jacket 29, jeans 15 and shirt 15, who can guess it?
> I hope I did well, it's my first post here ladies


nice look


----------



## pinay28

Shela Bella said:


>


 
What is the blog and the blogger's name? I think the photo was taken in my area!  (I'm in the Middle East)


----------



## oddinary

pinay28 said:


> What is the blog and the blogger's name? I think the photo was taken in my area!  (I'm in the Middle East)



http://www.thestyleblogbygigi.com/


----------



## GabrielleV

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shela Bella

pinay28 said:


> What is the blog and the blogger's name? I think the photo was taken in my area!  (I'm in the Middle East)




Oh! That's cool!  Here's the link: The Style Blog by Gigi


----------



## lovely64

Shela Bella said:


> Oh! That's cool!  Here's the link: The Style Blog by Gigi


 The girl who models Gigi´s items is gorgeous!


----------



## Shela Bella

mistikat said:


> *Shela Bella*, kindly either provide attribution (to whom do these photos belong?), or perhaps post some of your own modelling shots? You've made several similar posts but the only information is to your own blog... Also, this thread is specifically for inexpensive outfits paired with Hermes. The model here doesn't really look like she fits the bill...
> 
> Thanks!



Specifically for inexpensive items? What's so expensive about this look compared to the rest of the people who post? Because of the CL's? I guess it's not only me who aren't following the guidelines. FYI: The link to my own blog is my signature if you wanted the link to the blog then you could have asked for it.


----------



## mistikat

maryg1 said:


> We've seen wonderful pictures of our ladies wearing Hermes and great clothes, but not all of us can afford to match their Hermes items with Chanel, Louboutin, Gucci or Prada.
> *So, pls. share with us your pictures of you rocking your Hermes with cheap outfits*!


 
Shela Bella, this was the OPs hope for this thread. I think without owning the photos you post, it's impossible to say anything about the outfits' cost. It's helpful for this thread to post either your own pics or those where you know the details of the outfits and they fit the theme.


----------



## Mish!

I love the style blog by Gigi! She hasn't posted in awhile though...


----------



## Mlendra

Here is a picture of me in Italy wearing my Hermès Decoupage scarf with a simple H&M light blue cotton shirt dress with light beige SET shorts. 

And in the bag is my newest addition to my H scarf collection.


----------



## Mlendra

Here is a bigger picture.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Gorgeous, *Mlendra*! Would love to see your new addition. 



Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.


----------



## Mlendra

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Gorgeous, *Mlendra*! Would love to see your new addition.



Thank you so much, *lightpinkdaisy*! I might put up a modeling pic if the new one soon.


----------



## Greentea

Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.



Chic, chic, chic!


----------



## birkingal

Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.




Love this!


----------



## Mlendra

Greentea said:


> Chic, chic, chic!





birkingal said:


> Love this!



Thank you *Greentea* and *birkingal*, you're so sweet!


----------



## BHmommy

posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!  

my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.


----------



## Mlendra

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.



What a lovely casual outfit! I love the scarf!


----------



## BHmommy

Mlendra said:


> What a lovely casual outfit! I love the scarf!


 
thank you, Mlendra!  i love your action pic too!  decoupage + italy = perfection


----------



## HeidiMom

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.



I don't blame you one bit and I never get sick of seeing pictures of people enjoying their new things. Your enthusiasm is a joy to share.Enjoy!


----------



## BHmommy

HeidiMom said:


> I don't blame you one bit and I never get sick of seeing pictures of people enjoying their new things. Your enthusiasm is a joy to share.Enjoy!


 
thanks for the sweet words, *heidimom*!!  the doggie in your avatar is too cute! :doggie: (i've always wanted to use that one!!)


----------



## Mlendra

BHmommy said:


> thank you, Mlendra!  i love your action pic too!  decoupage + italy = perfection



Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.


 You look wonderful!


----------



## lovely64

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.


 Lovely!


----------



## Sappho

Great outfit! Love the evelyne! 



BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.


----------



## prettyprincess

Shela Bella said:


> Oh! That's cool!  Here's the link: The Style Blog by Gigi



Absolutely gorgeous look! Def isnt cheap but I just got a million ideas from this pic, thanks!


----------



## maryg1

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.


I'm liking this so much! I would love go get a Gm evelyne too. Dare I ask you how tall are you?


----------



## maryg1

Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.



Very chic! Can't wait to see your new addition..where were you in Italy? Rome, Florence?


----------



## zaduzl

Very chic, I like the scarf and the whole outfit.
Please, tell us where the pic was taken - I like cruising the narrow, old streets of Florence, when I have opportunity and cannot recall if this is one of those.
...and show us the new scarf, please. 



Mlendra said:


> Here is a picture of me in Italy wearing my Hermès Decoupage scarf with a simple H&M light blue cotton shirt dress with light beige SET shorts.
> 
> And in the bag is my newest addition to my H scarf collection.


_Edit: Sorry the double request, have not timely read the above post maryq1 wrote - it only means we are very interested to see your new scarf_


----------



## BHmommy

maryg1 said:


> I'm liking this so much! I would love go get a Gm evelyne too. Dare I ask you how tall are you?


 
hi maryg1 - i am about 164 cm, or 5'4".  the GM evelyne is my perfect messenger bag!  i tried the PM and while i like its proportionate look on my height, i needed something slightly larger to fit all my junk, and the GM is about 1 inch larger (height and width).


----------



## maryg1

BHmommy said:


> hi maryg1 - i am about 164 cm, or 5'4".  the GM evelyne is my perfect messenger bag!  i tried the PM and while i like its proportionate look on my height, i needed something slightly larger to fit all my junk, and the GM is about 1 inch larger (height and width).



just 1 cm more than me, what a perfect mannequin I've found!


----------



## Mindi B

maryg1 said:


> just 1 cm more than me, what a perfect mannequin I've found!


 

Sigh.  If someone could just find an enormous Bartlett pear--about 5'8"--and slap a blonde wig on that piece of fruit, I'd have MY perfect mannequin.


----------



## maryg1

^I would love to be 5'8''...let's see: if my legs will grow tonight, and my hair magically become blonde, I'll be your perfect mannequin


----------



## Mindi B

maryg1 said:


> ^I would love to be 5'8''...let's see: if my legs will grow tonight, and my hair magically become blonde, I'll be your perfect mannequin


 
But, you must be pear-shaped.  It undermines the 5'8"-ness, I'm telling ya!


----------



## glamourbag

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.



Ahemmm.....this is for cheapie outfits!!!!  Honestly, this looks great and really fun!!!! I LOVE the silver CDC and the evelyne just looks so perfect with everything!!! Awesome!


----------



## Victoriashermes

Hahahaha I just got yelled at by my mother about this. We were out shopping and I was carrying my birkin 40, i wanted to go to h&m......     The end.


----------



## Greentea

BHmommy said:


> posting this everywhere today - sorry if you're sick of seeing these pics!
> 
> my H maxi pointu jerey scarf, silver CDC, and new etoupe evelyne GM2 with my "cheapie" outfit of the day - white t-shirt bought on sale at anthropologie and grey corduroy trousers bought on sale at jcrew a while back.



Love it! I want and need this exact bag!


----------



## rachellam

melodywei said:


> My 7Q 35


beautiful!!


----------



## Matchmaker90210

You are very classy!



Mlendra said:


> Here is a bigger picture.


----------



## gollygwhiz

Hi Ladies!  This is a cross post with not so great pics, but here goes...

Dress: $20
Sweater: $20
Scarf: Cheval Fleuri
Scarf ring: Charms Fer à Cheval


----------



## MaggyH

Looking great *Golly*!


----------



## gollygwhiz

MaggyH said:


> Looking great *Golly*!


 
Giddy clapping!  Miss you over at the SOTD thread. How've you been?


----------



## couturequeen

Walking around NYC


----------



## mikeyta

I took some pictures with my iphone but I don't know how to upload, please anyone show me how to do it. thank you


----------



## MaggyH

gollygwhiz said:


> Giddy clapping!  Miss you over at the SOTD thread. How've you been?


I'm trying hard to save up and get some bags! It's impossible not to buy more scarves when looking at all the beauties on SOTD!! Trust me, I miss that thread lots! Of course I have scored some new carres recently during my trip to Philly, so shall be posting some soon


----------



## gollygwhiz

OOoh... I can't wait to see.  I know what you mean  about the SOTD being a hard thing to participate in and look at when you're trying not to spend money.  I struggle with it too.


----------



## bisousbisous

Great Thread!


----------



## sparklelisab

Mindi B said:


> Sigh. If someone could just find an enormous Bartlett pear--about 5'8"--and slap a blonde wig on that piece of fruit, I'd have MY perfect mannequin.


 

I think the shape of an "enormous Bartlett pear" is a divine shape!  Mindi B, you are soo dang funny!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

sparklelisab said:


> I think the shape of an "enormous Bartlett pear" is a divine shape!  Mindi B, you are soo dang funny!!!!



Thank you, sparklelisab!  Gotta laugh or I'll cry.  The pear-shaped thing is a lifelong sorrow.  I joke with my DH that if I were a stripper, my stage name would be "Anjou Pear."  Sounds very French, n'est pas?


----------



## maryg1

couturequeen said:


> Walking around NYC



I'm liking this so much!


----------



## Viva_Birkin

1st pic:
Pink Tunic: no label friend's online shop $10 (their colours are gorgy though!)
no label legging bought by mum so dunno the price (prob around $5)
white knit cardie bought at zara during sale $15
sanguine fjord garden party with 2011 ribbon and bagcharm
blush triple marijane louboutins

2nd pic:
no name navy tunic bought so long ago that i can't remember how much it was
same no label legging as in pic1
cream-mustard stole given by sis in law
sanguine fjord Garden Party with monsieur montres pochette in jaun
jamie kreitman flip flops in olive


----------



## bbaagg

that's what a hermes does, make cheap look as good


----------



## fifie

FlgirlFM said:


> The dress was 2.99. Victorias Secret, and I bought it new with tags at a local consignment store.



Greattt !


----------



## fifie

bbaagg said:


> that's what a hermes does, make cheap look as good




AGREEEE>..


----------



## legaldiva

I am obsessed with my GP.  Black toile.

H&M blush pink BF cardi;
Uniqlo jeggings;
Zara grey suede knee high boots.


----------



## maryg1

^Nice! thank you for sharing!


----------



## MaggyH

Very nice outfit Legaldiva! Love your GP too


----------



## chanel*liz

legaldiva said:


> I am obsessed with my GP. Black toile.
> 
> H&M blush pink BF cardi;
> Uniqlo jeggings;
> Zara grey suede knee high boots.


 
cute!


----------



## foxgal

gollygwhiz said:


> OOoh... I can't wait to see. I know what you mean about the SOTD being a hard thing to participate in and look at when you're trying not to spend money. I struggle with it too.


 
I totally agree...I've had to ban myself from participating...sigh!


----------



## foxgal

Bumping this thread with my "going out in H & cheap" outfit 

H vintage porc Kelly 28, Kachinas GM shawl, and Kelly Double Tour with no name jeggings marked down to $32, Gap black shirt, and leather jacket bought years ago at a second hand store!


----------



## gollygwhiz

foxgal said:


> I totally agree...I've had to ban myself from participating...sigh!


 
Yeah, don't think that you haven't been missed.


----------



## chanel*liz

foxgal said:


> Bumping this thread with my "going out in H & cheap" outfit
> 
> H vintage porc Kelly 28, Kachinas GM shawl, and Kelly Double Tour with no name jeggings marked down to $32, Gap black shirt, and leather jacket bought years ago at a second hand store!
> 
> View attachment 1535108


 
super fabulous!! love finding no name deals like that!


----------



## foxgal

Another cheapie today for Sunday shopping - my navy and toile Vespa with an Areopostale plaid shirt marked down to $17, no name skinny cargos on sale for $35 and a denim jacket I got years ago...can't even remember what it was! 

I'm loving the Vespa - think it is a very underappreciated H bag!


----------



## gollygwhiz

foxgal said:


> Another cheapie today for Sunday shopping - my navy and toile Vespa with an Areopostale plaid shirt marked down to $17, no name skinny cargos on sale for $35 and a denim jacket I got years ago...can't even remember what it was!
> 
> I'm loving the Vespa - think it is a very underappreciated H bag!
> 
> View attachment 1535991


 
I agree.  It is a cute bag.  I suspect you could make a paper sack look chic though.


----------



## foxgal

gollygwhiz said:


> I agree.  It is a cute bag.  I suspect you could make a paper sack look chic though.


 
Thank you, gollygwhiz


----------



## thyme

foxgal said:


> Another cheapie today for Sunday shopping - my navy and toile Vespa with an Areopostale plaid shirt marked down to $17, no name skinny cargos on sale for $35 and a denim jacket I got years ago...can't even remember what it was!
> 
> I'm loving the Vespa - think it is a very underappreciated H bag!
> 
> View attachment 1535991



love your vespa!


----------



## Romi2010

foxgal said:


> Another cheapie today for Sunday shopping - my navy and toile Vespa with an Areopostale plaid shirt marked down to $17, no name skinny cargos on sale for $35 and a denim jacket I got years ago...can't even remember what it was!
> 
> I'm loving the Vespa - think it is a very underappreciated H bag!
> 
> View attachment 1535991



Hi Foxgal, I like your vespa very much! I was looking for evelyn but these days I'm more leaning towards vespa ... may I ask what size it is?  is it a combination of toile and box calf?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

http://instagr.am/p/XuexM/

ASOS top, Splendid skirt, Kelly & Lena necklace


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hi everyone!
It is finally cool enough for boots here.

H&M outfit with Ebene Clemence B and Gucci boots:


----------



## chanel*liz

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hi everyone!
> It is finally cool enough for boots here.
> 
> H&M outfit with Ebene Clemence B and Gucci boots:


 
nice!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ASOS top, Splendid skirt, black 28cm Kelly & Lena necklace


----------



## Tinn3rz

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> ASOS top, Splendid skirt, black 28cm Kelly & Lena necklace



LOVE this look! Super cute!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

chanel*liz said:


> nice!


Thank you!


----------



## foxgal

IcookIeatIshop said:


> ASOS top, Splendid skirt, black 28cm Kelly & Lena necklace


 
So cute! Love that little skirt


----------



## foxgal

Romi2010 said:


> Hi Foxgal, I like your vespa very much! I was looking for evelyn but these days I'm more leaning towards vespa ... may I ask what size it is?  is it a combination of toile and box calf?


 
Thanks Romi2010! This vespa is the PM, approx. 11" X 11" but I find it holds a lot! It's toile and clemence (I think?) - quite heavily pebbled and soft, not shiny and flat like box. I like that it's more uncommon than evelyne and the chain d'ancre closure adds a tiny bit of bling  There are more pics on my reveal thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/vintage-porc-kelly-reveal-an-italian-scooter-700825.html


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> http://instagr.am/p/XuexM/
> 
> ASOS top, Splendid skirt, Kelly & Lena necklace










very cool!


----------



## Romi2010

foxgal said:


> Thanks Romi2010! This vespa is the PM, approx. 11" X 11" but I find it holds a lot! It's toile and clemence (I think?) - quite heavily pebbled and soft, not shiny and flat like box. I like that it's more uncommon than evelyne and the chain d'ancre closure adds a tiny bit of bling  There are more pics on my reveal thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/vintage-porc-kelly-reveal-an-italian-scooter-700825.html



Thanks Foxgal for Vespa info! --- now I'm on a mission to look for one


----------



## glamourbag

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hi everyone!
> It is finally cool enough for boots here.
> 
> H&M outfit with Ebene Clemence B and Gucci boots:


FABULOUS boots!!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

foxgal said:


> Bumping this thread with my "going out in H & cheap" outfit
> 
> H vintage porc Kelly 28, Kachinas GM shawl, and Kelly Double Tour with no name jeggings marked down to $32, Gap black shirt, and leather jacket bought years ago at a second hand store!
> 
> View attachment 1535108


Perfect look! Beautiful kelly!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

foxgal said:
			
		

> So cute! Love that little skirt






			
				Tinn3rz said:
			
		

> LOVE this look! Super cute!






			
				maryg1 said:
			
		

> very cool!



Thank you all! That "little" skirt is indeed little. Didn't realize it was so short cos I ordered it from Outnet. Have to pull it way down every time I wear it to cover my bum :0P


----------



## glamourbag

IcookIeatIshop said:


> ASOS top, Splendid skirt, black 28cm Kelly & Lena necklace


Gorgeous! Thank you for reminding me how fab the Lena necklace is...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

glamourbag said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Thank you for reminding me how fab the Lena necklace is...



Glad u liked it :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)


 
Beautiful! Love your Lindy!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Love your Lindy!



Thank you!! :0)


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)



love the skirt..it matches the mykonos lindy...very nice!


----------



## foxgal

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)


 
What a great ensemble! Mykonos...swoon


----------



## chanel*liz

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)


 
Pretty!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> Pretty!!






			
				foxgal said:
			
		

> What a great ensemble! Mykonos...swoon






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> love the skirt..it matches the mykonos lindy...very nice!



Thank you all for your kind words, here's another one.

Black box vintage Kelly 28 with DIY scarf strap, Ombre KDT, worn with $30 dress


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, here's another one.
> 
> Black box vintage Kelly 28 with DIY scarf strap, Ombre KDT, worn with $30 dress



can't decide which is more fabulous - the dress or the kelly!!! OK.....BOTH!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chincac said:
			
		

> can't decide which is more fabulous - the dress or the kelly!!! OK.....BOTH!!!



Awwww, you are so sweet!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)



The skirt is amazing! And you outfit is so well put together!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So jealous to see you ladies with your skirts & dresses etc! It's near frozen time where I live!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

xiangxiang0731 said:
			
		

> So jealous to see you ladies with your skirts & dresses etc! It's near frozen time where I live!



It's funny that you said that because I'm dying to wear my coats and sweaters boots, but have to wait for my vacation!! ;0P


----------



## chicinthecity777

IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's funny that you said that because I'm dying to wear my coats and sweaters boots, but have to wait for my vacation!! ;0P



I guess the only advantage of cold weather is you get to wear fabulous boots and fur scarf! Although my city is not really that cold to wear full fur.


----------



## foxgal

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, here's another one.
> 
> Black box vintage Kelly 28 with DIY scarf strap, Ombre KDT, worn with $30 dress


 
Wow - fabulous! You look wonderful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26, CDC belt. Worn with Barney's Coop top, traditionally embroidered skirt from Yun Nan China, CL heels (bought on sale!)



*IcookIeatIshop, *Love this pic, you look so pretty!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I guess the only advantage of cold weather is you get to wear fabulous boots and fur scarf! Although my city is not really that cold to wear full fur.


 
 this is the only advantage to cold weather! fabulous boots, fur and coats!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chanel*liz said:


> this is the only advantage to cold weather! fabulous boots, fur and coats!


 
Yes, if only I could wear my boots! and layers 



foxgal said:


> Wow - fabulous! You look wonderful!


 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IcookIeatIshop, *Love this pic, you look so pretty!!!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!


----------



## foxgal

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!


 
That Kelly is absolutely adorable! You've put together a lovely look!


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!



that kelly is so cute!


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!



wow..never thought i will see a Batik skirt on tpf!!!  and your kelly is super cute..and love your lagoon sandals too...


----------



## Tinn3rz

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!



Looking good! Love your Kelly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!



One word: Lovely!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> One word: Lovely!






			
				Tinn3rz said:
			
		

> Looking good! Love your Kelly!



[






			
				maryg1 said:
			
		

> that kelly is so cute!






			
				foxgal said:
			
		

> That Kelly is absolutely adorable! You've put together a lovely look!



Thank you all, ladies! 




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> wow..never thought i will see a Batik skirt on tpf!!!  and your kelly is super cute..and love your lagoon sandals too...



I've worn this skirt to Michelin starred restaurants in France & Italy too :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

I use my JPG shoulder Birkin as a gym bag sometimes. Here I'm wearing a Mango tank top and cut-offs on my way to Pilates


----------



## chanel*liz

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I use my JPG shoulder Birkin as a gym bag sometimes. Here I'm wearing a Mango tank top and cut-offs on my way to Pilates


 
cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I use my JPG shoulder Birkin as a gym bag sometimes. Here I'm wearing a Mango tank top and cut-offs on my way to Pilates



You look great


----------



## purseinsanity

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!



You look like a million bucks!  What a cute Kelly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great way to go to the gym!


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I use my JPG shoulder Birkin as a gym bag sometimes. Here I'm wearing a Mango tank top and cut-offs on my way to Pilates



great idea!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> cute!






			
				purseinsanity said:
			
		

> You look great






			
				purseinsanity said:
			
		

> You look like a million bucks!  What a cute Kelly!






			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Great way to go to the gym!






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> great idea!



Thank you ladies all so much!

Here's what I wore to the movies today. Think I went a little overboard with H :0P

cotton T and $20 Harem pants, Louboutin shoes (ok they weren't cheap) with Tree of Life cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, and 32cm Kelly in brown Epsom


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you ladies all so much!
> 
> Here's what I wore to the movies today. Think I went a little overboard with H :0P
> 
> cotton T and $20 Harem pants, Louboutin shoes (ok they weren't cheap) with Tree of Life cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, and 32cm Kelly in brown Epsom



fabulous!!! i don't think it was overboard at all.


----------



## Tamarind

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you ladies all so much!
> 
> Here's what I wore to the movies today. Think I went a little overboard with H :0P
> 
> cotton T and $20 Harem pants, Louboutin shoes (ok they weren't cheap) with Tree of Life cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, and 32cm Kelly in brown Epsom



Love your CDC belt!  I have one on order and can't wait to wear it.  Love seeing how you use yours on this thread.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chincac said:
			
		

> fabulous!!! i don't think it was overboard at all.



Thank you! You know how you're supposed to remove one accessary before leaving the house? Haha!




			
				Tamarind said:
			
		

> Love your CDC belt!  I have one on order and can't wait to wear it.  Love seeing how you use yours on this thread.



You'll love it! It instantly elevates an outfit to a different level!


----------



## plumtree

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Top from unknown shop, $40 Batik beaded skirt. Worn with Lagoon oasis sandals & my favorite Kelly. She's only 20cm!


 
I'm heaping praise on the Kelly with batik skirt too.  Great look and glad to see batik on tPF!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

plumtree said:
			
		

> I'm heaping praise on the Kelly with batik skirt too.  Great look and glad to see batik on tPF!



Thank you!! :0)

Here's me running errands all day in what must've been the wettest day of the year:
Massimo Dutti shirt, Zara leggings, Forever 21 belt, with Mykonos 26cm Lindy & Twilly


----------



## plumtree

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you!! :0)
> 
> Here's me running errands all day in what must've been the wettest day of the year:
> Massimo Dutti shirt, Zara leggings, Forever 21 belt, with Mykonos 26cm Lindy & Twilly



Very nice look!  We're bag twins (but mine is a 30).  Love the BE!


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you!! :0)
> 
> Here's me running errands all day in what must've been the wettest day of the year:
> Massimo Dutti shirt, Zara leggings, Forever 21 belt, with Mykonos 26cm Lindy & Twilly



what a colourful ensemble..love the shirt...and the lovely lindy with the twilly!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you!! :0)
> 
> Here's me running errands all day in what must've been the wettest day of the year:
> Massimo Dutti shirt, Zara leggings, Forever 21 belt, with Mykonos 26cm Lindy & Twilly



How great do you look, *IcookIeatIshop? Very Pretty!*


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> How great do you look, IcookIeatIshop? Very Pretty!






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> what a colourful ensemble..love the shirt...and the lovely lindy with the twilly!!



Thank you! 




			
				plumtree said:
			
		

> Very nice look!  We're bag twins (but mine is a 30).  Love the BE!



Hi there, bag twin!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you!! :0)
> 
> Here's me running errands all day in what must've been the wettest day of the year:
> Massimo Dutti shirt, Zara leggings, Forever 21 belt, with Mykonos 26cm Lindy & Twilly


 
Great look! And did I tell you I love your Lindy?


----------



## awml

Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



You look GORGEOUS! The colors look great on you!


----------



## Tinn3rz

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



I LOVE everything about these two outfits...that BE B is AMAZING!  

Question, is that a Free People Tutu? If so, we are twins!


----------



## awml

Thanks nakedmosher2of3 & Tinn3rz.

Tinn3rz, the Tutu is from a Taiwanese brand, IROO.


----------



## Tinn3rz

awml said:
			
		

> Thanks nakedmosher2of3 & Tinn3rz.
> 
> Tinn3rz, the Tutu is from a Taiwanese brand, IROO.



Well, it looks FAB on you! 

I didn't look twice at the Lindy, but you've inspired me to try and find one! The RG is such a great color for it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



both of these outfits are cute, chic and effortless! you look amazing, and the hermes instantly elevates both looks. you are so pretty


----------



## awml

Thanks Lamborghini Girl.

Tinn3rz, I was initially not interested in a Lindy too. Tot it looked kinda strange. Like a fortune cookie.
However, I am now hooked. It is really so easy to carry & to get in & out of. Great for shopping.


----------



## glamourbag

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...


Beyond gorgeous! Love both your B (we are twins, btw) and L! Oh, and your tank is almost exactly the same as mine! I guess great minds think stylishly alike!


----------



## awml

^^ Haha. I totally agree. Thanks glamourbag.


----------



## IFFAH

^*awml*, that is the cutest tutu ever and you make her wearable for an outing! I'm obsessed with tutus lately too.


----------



## awml

Thanks IFFAH. And thanks so much for all the wonderful pics.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrGoyard

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Folledesac

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Ok i have to tell you : rg and be are my favourite h Colors ever ! We have exactly the same taste ! Love your bags and admire your style ! Not even mentioning the yellow clic clac and the cdc : perfect taste and perfect match.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Pretty!!!


----------



## awml

Thanks for your wonderful compliments, MrVuitton, Folledesac & VigeeLeBrun. You made my day!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseinsanity

awml said:


> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Very cute!


----------



## Tinn3rz

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I always look forward to your posts, *IcookIeatIshop*. Very cute!


----------



## foxgal

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Such a bright summery mix! Gorgeous!


----------



## foxgal

Took my Vespa on holiday in Mexico. Here going out with my KDT, a non-H scarf top and cheap Gap shorts.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

awml said:
			
		

> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Love both looks, especially the skirt with the RG Lindy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

foxgal said:
			
		

> Such a bright summery mix! Gorgeous!



Thank you! And I love that you look so chic on vacation! 




			
				Tinn3rz said:
			
		

> I always look forward to your posts, IcookIeatIshop. Very cute!



Awww you're too sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

CDC belt, worn with cotton dress, no-brand bag, and Prada sandals (ok shoes not cheap but I don't wear cheap shoes ;0P)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Minda

^^ Gorgeous cookeatshop! Love your CDC belt. Where did you manage to get it? Been hunting for one like yours with no success.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Minda said:
			
		

> ^^ Gorgeous cookeatshop! Love your CDC belt. Where did you manage to get it? Been hunting for one like yours with no success.



Thank you! I bought it from a eBay seller in Japan. It's impossible to find small sized ones :0(

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> CDC belt, worn with cotton dress, no-brand bag, and Prada sandals (ok shoes not cheap but I don't wear cheap shoes ;0P)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your pics are gorgeous! Love the CDC belt


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Your pics are gorgeous! Love the CDC belt



Thank you. I do too! :0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





IcookIeatIshop said:


> CDC belt, worn with cotton dress, no-brand bag, and Prada sandals (ok shoes not cheap but I don't wear cheap shoes ;0P)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



very nice action shots!! you look great with the cdc belt!


----------



## thyme

foxgal said:


> Took my Vespa on holiday in Mexico. Here going out with my KDT, a non-H scarf top and cheap Gap shorts.
> 
> View attachment 1563194



the vespa is such a classy bag! i love the leather toile combo..


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> CDC belt, worn with cotton dress, no-brand bag, and Prada sandals (ok shoes not cheap but I don't wear cheap shoes ;0P)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



great look!


----------



## maryg1

foxgal said:


> Took my Vespa on holiday in Mexico. Here going out with my KDT, a non-H scarf top and cheap Gap shorts.
> 
> View attachment 1563194



the Vespa in toile is so chic


----------



## macaroonchica93

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your very stylish and its refreshing to see how versatile the Lindy can be


----------



## macaroonchica93

awml said:
			
		

> Here I am with my beloved BE B30 & RG L30...



Very beautiful handbags and outfits


----------



## byotch123

My outfit for the Kelly Clarkson show tonight in NYC:







Kelly Clarkson T-shirt (bought it at her last tour)
Nudie jeans
Carré 70
Black CDC
Boss rubber boots (for the snow!)
Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

macaroonchica93 said:
			
		

> Your very stylish and its refreshing to see how versatile the Lindy can be



Thank you! Despite the bright color, this is my most used H bag :0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Valmont

I was at H&M today and they had this women's bag in a color that was a dead ringer for Sanguine. It looks brighter in the pic.


----------



## JeanGranger

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Mykonos Lindy 26 & Rivale bracelet with random hot pink top and white cropped pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You look great with your lovely Lindy, IcookIeatIshop  Is your Lindy in Clemence or Swift?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mai1981 said:
			
		

> You look great with your lovely Lindy, IcookIeatIshop  Is your Lindy in Clemence or Swift?



Thank you, Mai. It's Clemence.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JeanGranger

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you, Mai. It's Clemence.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you IcookIeatIshop. Do you find Clemence get heavy on this bag?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mai1981 said:
			
		

> Thank you IcookIeatIshop. Do you find Clemence get heavy on this bag?



My Mykonos is 26cm so I don't feel the weight, but my 30cm gold does feel heavy. However I find the swift too slouchy for Lindy, especially on the bigger size. I guess it's a trade-off :0(

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

$20 cotton dress and belt, worn with Lindy, KDT & Rivale bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JeanGranger

IcookIeatIshop said:


> My Mykonos is 26cm so I don't feel the weight, but my 30cm gold does feel heavy. However I find the swift too slouchy for Lindy, especially on the bigger size. I guess it's a trade-off :0(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you IcookIeatIshop  I totally agree with you, that is why now I am on a hunt for this size and in Clemence. And it great to know that it is not heavy 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> $20 cotton dress and belt, worn with Lindy, KDT & Rivale bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
I enjoy your mod pic with your Lindy 26. You look lovely with it


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you IcookIeatIshop  I totally agree with you, that is why now I am on a hunt for this size and in Clemence. And it great to know that it is not heavy
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy your mod pic with your Lindy 26. You look lovely with it


 
Thanks, Mai! 

Good luck with your hunt! I saw an Iris Swift 26cm Lindy in Tokyo, it didn't look slouchy because of its small size. I almost succumed to another Lindy, but I was strong and stuck to my original plan to wait for the Iris in a Birkin  There are also some Eclat Lindys out there now that look very nice


----------



## JeanGranger

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks, Mai!
> 
> Good luck with your hunt! I saw an Iris Swift 26cm Lindy in Tokyo, it didn't look slouchy because of its small size. I almost succumed to another Lindy, but I was strong and stuck to my original plan to wait for the Iris in a Birkin  There are also some Eclat Lindys out there now that look very nice


 
Birkin in Iris sounds gorgeous It was Lindy 26 Eclat (Etain/Indigo) and sold quickly, but I didn't know then. Last week the SA hold a Bleu Electrique in 26 Swift for me, but I pass and want to wait for Clemence. 
Now I have to try from oversea. Wish me luck


----------



## meno

@ icookleatlshop;
i'm thinking of getting a linty 26 mykonos. first, i was looking for size 30 but the SA offered me size 26. so, i'm wondering how small it is and can i put a long wallet in there ?
i'm about 167cm. will it be too small for me ? i just can't make up my mind about it.
thanks a lot


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

meno said:


> @ icookleatlshop;
> i'm thinking of getting a linty 26 mykonos. first, i was looking for size 30 but the SA offered me size 26. so, i'm wondering how small it is and can i put a long wallet in there ?
> i'm about 167cm. will it be too small for me ? i just can't make up my mind about it.
> thanks a lot



Hi Meno,

The 26 is a really cute and small bag, but I can fit everything I need in it: tri-fold Bearn wallet, a bag organizer, sunglasses and a small umbrella. The 30cm is much bigger, it can hold an iPad plus all of the above with room to spare. For reference, I'm 165cm.

I'll post a pix of me later in yet another cheap outfit  with my 30cm Lindy so you can see.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

meno said:


> @ icookleatlshop;
> i'm thinking of getting a linty 26 mykonos. first, i was looking for size 30 but the SA offered me size 26. so, i'm wondering how small it is and can i put a long wallet in there ?
> i'm about 167cm. will it be too small for me ? i just can't make up my mind about it.
> thanks a lot



Here it is, size 30 Lindy in gold and toile oasis sandals, worn with Esprit pants and no brand peasant top.


----------



## meno

Thanks a lot for your help. u look really great !! its nice to hear that it fits so many things.  as i mentioned, i'm looking for size 30 but they only have it in size 26 and i just really can't wait anymore. SA only gives me a day to make a decision and tomorrow is a final day for me. since i don't live nearby the shop, i can't really go there to c a real one.
but guess, your help is really helpful. i think i will go for it. (it's hermes, i don't want to wait anymore and i often hear, when u c an hermes bag, grab it, rite ?)  thanks again


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Here it is, size 30 Lindy in gold and toile oasis sandals, worn with Esprit pants and no brand peasant top.



nice summer outfit!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lcookleatlshop*, love the boho dress! And the shoes and purse really POP!!! And I love that flowery necklace!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

meno said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your help. u look really great !! its nice to hear that it fits so many things.  as i mentioned, i'm looking for size 30 but they only have it in size 26 and i just really can't wait anymore. SA only gives me a day to make a decision and tomorrow is a final day for me. since i don't live nearby the shop, i can't really go there to c a real one.
> but guess, your help is really helpful. i think i will go for it. (it's hermes, i don't want to wait anymore and i often hear, when u c an hermes bag, grab it, rite ?)  thanks again



Yes, my policy with H is always, when in doubt, get it first!! ;0P 

So glad ur going for it. All my friends are now Lindy converts after seeing my 26cm Mykonos. It's just so darn cute, and it's my most used H bags. Post modeling pix after you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

maryg1 said:
			
		

> nice summer outfit!






			
				PANda_USC said:
			
		

> lcookleatlshop, love the boho dress! And the shoes and purse really POP!!! And I love that flowery necklace!!!



Thank you girls! I love that necklace too :0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meno

@ IcookIeatIshop
i have already purchased it but since i don't live in a city, i still don't get a bag just yet. 
i think i will sneak out from my job to go there in a week or 2
gosh, really can't wait. i even had a dream about a bag last nite lol
will definitely post a pix !
Thanks again


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

meno said:
			
		

> @ IcookIeatIshop
> i have already purchased it but since i don't live in a city, i still don't get a bag just yet.
> i think i will sneak out from my job to go there in a week or 2
> gosh, really can't wait. i even had a dream about a bag last nite lol
> will definitely post a pix !
> Thanks again



In a week or two?? I'd be skipping work this instant to collect it :0P yeah, patience is not my strong suit, hehe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## francnico

i LOVE this thread!


----------



## hml210

Wow, this is a great thread! 
Everyone Looks Great! =)


----------



## essiedub

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yes, my policy with H is always, when in doubt, get it first!! ;0P


 

well said...SO true

I'm still mad about _that_ H that got away


----------



## maryg1

Cardi and shirt: Zara
Shoes: Jimmy choo
Scarf: Point d'orgue
28 BB and toile Kelly


----------



## thyme

maryg1 said:


> Cardi and shirt: Zara
> Shoes: Jimmy choo
> Scarf: Point d'orgue
> 28 BB and toile Kelly



ooh..i love the toile kelly!! you look very stylish and chic with the kelly and i love the point d'orgue scarf too..


----------



## maryg1

chincac said:
			
		

> ooh..i love the toile kelly!! you look very stylish and chic with the kelly and i love the point d'orgue scarf too..



Thanks! I hate my messy hair though...


----------



## lotus in wind

maryg1 said:
			
		

> Cardi and shirt: Zara
> Shoes: Jimmy choo
> Scarf: Point d'orgue
> 28 BB and toile Kelly



Nice bag! Is toile Kelly much lighter than Togo leather ones?


----------



## maryg1

lotus in wind said:


> Nice bag! Is toile Kelly much lighter than Togo leather ones?



thanks! I don't have togo but from what I've read box is lighter


----------



## lotus in wind

maryg1 said:
			
		

> thanks! I don't have togo but from what I've read box is lighter



Do you mean box is lighter than toile?


----------



## maryg1

lotus in wind said:
			
		

> Do you mean box is lighter than toile?



No, I mean box is lighter than togo


----------



## rains

maryg1 said:


> Cardi and shirt: Zara
> Shoes: Jimmy choo
> Scarf: Point d'orgue
> 28 BB and toile Kelly



Very chic mary, loving toile on kelly combo.


----------



## lotus in wind

maryg1 said:
			
		

> No, I mean box is lighter than togo



I c, thanks for your patient!


----------



## maryg1

rains said:


> Very chic mary, loving toile on kelly combo.



thanks!


----------



## mrscurvy

Here's my put together ensemble


----------



## pretty99

here's my dirt cheap Shanghai tailor resemble a new Rick Owens wannabe jacket (only USD$50).....with my BBk40.......


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going for pedi in T shirt, Zara shorts, Fit Flop and Mykonos Lindy & H scarf as belt

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## miss oinky

Loving them all, thanks everyone, looking good  ^_^


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miss piggy said:


> Loving them all, thanks everyone, looking good  ^_^



*miss piggy*, you took the words right out of my mouth! Everyone looks GREAT and thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## catsinthebag

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going for pedi in T shirt, Zara shorts, Fit Flop and Mykonos Lindy & H scarf as belt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love the scarf belt with the shorts! Will have to remember that for when it's finally warm enough for shorts here!


----------



## joelynkzh

B35 Togo in gold
H belt in gold

My outfit: no brand top n bottom that cost less that 20 usd


----------



## maryg1

joelynkzh said:


> B35 Togo in gold
> H belt in gold
> 
> My outfit: no brand top n bottom that cost less that 20 usd



love this! is that cutie behind you your daughter?


----------



## maryg1

pretty99 said:


> here's my dirt cheap Shanghai tailor resemble a new Rick Owens wannabe jacket (only USD$50).....with my BBk40.......



cool jacket


----------



## miss oinky

VigeeLeBrun - Great mind think alike  ^_^

Everyone, please keep the pics coming  xoxo

maryg1 - Thanks for the thread  xoxo


----------



## maryg1

miss piggy said:


> maryg1 - Thanks for the thread  xoxo




tomorrow is Easter, post pictures of your outfits!


----------



## joelynkzh

maryg1 said:
			
		

> love this! is that cutie behind you your daughter?



Yes!! Its my daughter n hubby


----------



## thyme

joelynkzh said:


> B35 Togo in gold
> H belt in gold
> 
> My outfit: no brand top n bottom that cost less that 20 usd



you look great and your dd is so cute!!!


----------



## babybaby2011

@joely: look beautiful and your daughter is very cute.


----------



## joelynkzh

Chincac, babybaby2011, thank you for ur kind words


----------



## DivaCrat09

mrscurvy said:


> Here's my put together ensemble



*Cute outfit. Loving the belt and scarf.*



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going for pedi in T shirt, Zara shorts, Fit Flop and Mykonos Lindy & H scarf as belt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


*
LOVE THAT SCARF!!! Colors are amazing! *


----------



## Minda

Zara top with H mini Constance belt


----------



## thyme

Minda said:


> Zara top with H mini Constance belt



nice outfit!


----------



## DivaCrat09

Minda said:


> Zara top with H mini Constance belt



*Pretty color top. Perfect for Spring. *


----------



## Minda

Thanks chincac and DivaCrat09 for your kind words!


----------



## yummycake

Wow, this thread is amazing because I only like to buy cheap clothes. Everyone's soooo gorgeous! 
I can't help it but to post my first picture ever on this forum. I was just heading out for a coffee....

Shirt: H&M $10
Jeans: Rag & Bone skinny $75
Belt: Dolce & Gabbana $70
Evelyne PM Epsom

Thanks for letting me contribute!


----------



## joelynkzh

yummycake said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is amazing because I only like to buy cheap clothes. Everyone's soooo gorgeous!
> I can't help it but to post my first picture ever on this forum. I was just heading out for a coffee....
> 
> Shirt: H&M $10
> Jeans: Rag & Bone skinny $75
> Belt: Dolce & Gabbana $70
> Evelyne PM Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me contribute!



I have to say u look HAWT HAWT HAWT!!! Pls post more action pics ;£


----------



## yummycake

joelynkzh said:


> I have to say u look HAWT HAWT HAWT!!! Pls post more action pics ;£



Thank you! It's a great grab-and-go bag. I hope I can do more action pics when I get more H. This is my first and only one so far. :giggles:


----------



## thyme

yummycake said:


> Wow, this thread is amazing because I only like to buy cheap clothes. Everyone's soooo gorgeous!
> I can't help it but to post my first picture ever on this forum. I was just heading out for a coffee....
> 
> Shirt: H&M $10
> Jeans: Rag & Bone skinny $75
> Belt: Dolce & Gabbana $70
> Evelyne PM Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me contribute!



looking good *yummycake*!! love the evelyne..what colour is it? it adds the perfect pop of colour to your cool outfit.


----------



## yummycake

chincac said:


> looking good *yummycake*!! love the evelyne..what colour is it? it adds the perfect pop of colour to your cool outfit.


Thank you! I have a lot of dark clothes, it's nice to have some colour. The bag is orange, the light in the room's a bit pink.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

yummycake said:


> Wow, this thread is amazing because I only like to buy cheap clothes. Everyone's soooo gorgeous!
> I can't help it but to post my first picture ever on this forum. I was just heading out for a coffee....
> 
> Shirt: H&M $10
> Jeans: Rag & Bone skinny $75
> Belt: Dolce & Gabbana $70
> Evelyne PM Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me contribute!




*yummycake*, great modeling pic! Looking forward to seeing more from you


----------



## eye4cc

yummycake said:


> Wow, this thread is amazing because I only like to buy cheap clothes. Everyone's soooo gorgeous!
> I can't help it but to post my first picture ever on this forum. I was just heading out for a coffee....
> 
> Shirt: H&M $10
> Jeans: Rag & Bone skinny $75
> Belt: Dolce & Gabbana $70
> Evelyne PM Epsom
> 
> Thanks for letting me contribute!


great action shot


----------



## yummycake

Thanks *VigeeLeBrun* and *eye4cc* for the kind words!


----------



## loves

uniqlo peter pan collar dress
h&m cardigan
no brand shoes


----------



## Minda

loves said:


> uniqlo peter pan collar dress
> h&m cardigan
> no brand shoes



You look so chic and fabulous! I love your shoes!


----------



## loves

thanks so much minda


----------



## joelynkzh

loves said:
			
		

> uniqlo peter pan collar dress
> h&m cardigan
> no brand shoes



Love this look n ur yummy B. U must have bought the shoes to match the B. haha


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> uniqlo peter pan collar dress
> h&m cardigan
> no brand shoes



*loves*, great pic! Thanks 

I am in process of rediscovering H&M, and cannot believe their prices!


----------



## loves

joelynkzh said:


> Love this look n ur yummy B. U must have bought the shoes to match the B. haha



LOL yes. they do match, both are shiny!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *loves*, great pic! Thanks
> 
> I am in process of rediscovering H&M, and *cannot believe their prices!*


----------



## yummycake

loves said:


> uniqlo peter pan collar dress
> h&m cardigan
> no brand shoes


I love how you matched the black with a colourful top! Great look!


----------



## cherylee

wow~~~ great pictures.....
the first day I got my lindy I took a picture with her in my pink PJ which I bought at universal studio LA....and my dog got captured in the picture too
anyone interested to see?~lol


----------



## joelynkzh

cherylee said:
			
		

> wow~~~ great pictures.....
> the first day I got my lindy I took a picture with her in my pink PJ which I bought at universal studio LA....and my dog got captured in the picture too
> anyone interested to see?~lol



Please post the pic! Pjs or not, I'm sure u n ur bag look great!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cherylee said:


> wow~~~ great pictures.....
> the first day I got my lindy I took a picture with her in my pink PJ which I bought at universal studio LA....and my dog got captured in the picture too
> anyone interested to see?~lol



Of course, we want to see it!


----------



## cherylee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Of course, we want to see it!



ok~~ 
let me ps the picture a little bit...lol


----------



## angie82

My small contribution after acquiring all the help from you amazing TPfers.


----------



## maryg1

angie82 said:


> My small contribution after acquiring all the help from you amazing TPfers.



lovely! And your doggie is so cute...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Shirt= $10


----------



## joelynkzh

LittleMsPerfect said:
			
		

> Shirt= $10



I must say u hav really sexy lips! Love the H belt of course


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

joelynkzh said:


> I must say u hav really sexy lips! Love the H belt of course



 OMG, Thanks joelynkzh


----------



## maryg1

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Shirt= $10



Pictures like these always remind me i have to get an H belt 
My contribution: on Easter day (I'm always late in posting and updating my blog)
Zara cardi and shirt
Lee jeans
Jimmy Choo Shoes
Hermes Pointe d'Orgue scarf and Beige Box Kelly


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

maryg1 said:


> Pictures like these always remind me i have to get an H belt
> My contribution: on Easter day (I'm always late in posting and updating my blog)
> Zara cardi and shirt
> Lee jeans
> Jimmy Choo Shoes
> Hermes Pointe d'Orgue scarf and Beige Box Kelly



 What size is your Kelly? I've been crushing over them as of late!


----------



## maryg1

LittleMsPerfect said:


> What size is your Kelly? I've been crushing over them as of late!



Mine is a 32 sellier, I also have a 28 retourne but it is on the small size for me. I now need to test a 32 retourne!


----------



## birkingal

I haven't contributed to this thread for a while. I still love my cheapo clothes 
Uniqlo sweater £14.90
Uniqlo pants £19.90
Banana Republic jacket £10


----------



## thyme

birkingal said:


> I haven't contributed to this thread for a while. I still love my cheapo clothes
> Uniqlo sweater £14.90
> Uniqlo pants £19.90
> Banana Republic jacket £10



nice pairing *birkinga*l!! i love uniqlo too  what colour is your beautiful kelly btw?


----------



## birkingal

chincac said:


> nice pairing *birkinga*l!! i love uniqlo too  what colour is your beautiful kelly btw?



Thank you, *chincac*! Uniqlo = cheap = more money for Hermes . The color of my Kelly is gold. Popular color and a great neutral. I'm rather biased though


----------



## thyme

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Shirt= $10



you look great in the green shirt and very nice H belt kit! 



maryg1 said:


> Pictures like these always remind me i have to get an H belt
> My contribution: on Easter day (I'm always late in posting and updating my blog)
> Zara cardi and shirt
> Lee jeans
> Jimmy Choo Shoes
> Hermes Pointe d'Orgue scarf and Beige Box Kelly



the beige box kelly sellier is just simply stunning *maryg1*!! wow..



birkingal said:


> Thank you, *chincac*! Uniqlo = cheap = more money for Hermes . The color of my Kelly is gold. Popular color and a great neutral. I'm rather biased though



i agree with you re uniqlo and H and gold....a gold kelly is a perfect gorgeous neutral.


----------



## mishaagui

angie82 said:


> My small contribution after acquiring all the help from you amazing TPfers.



Love this look! Is that an Escapade you are carrying? I've been thinking of getting one but can't find any in my country to try on. How do you find it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkingal said:


> I haven't contributed to this thread for a while. I still love my cheapo clothes
> Uniqlo sweater £14.90
> Uniqlo pants £19.90
> Banana Republic jacket £10




Stylist Shot!! Love this pic, so classic, thanks


----------



## mrscurvy

My contributing outfit


----------



## maryg1

birkingal said:


> I haven't contributed to this thread for a while. I still love my cheapo clothes
> Uniqlo sweater £14.90
> Uniqlo pants £19.90
> Banana Republic jacket £10



I still haven't found Uniqlo in Italy, I hope they land here soon!
I enjoy reading your blog and looking at your amazing pics and outfit


----------



## maryg1

chincac said:


> the beige box kelly sellier is just simply stunning *maryg1*!! wow..



thank you! She really is


----------



## birkingal

maryg1 said:


> I still haven't found Uniqlo in Italy, I hope they land here soon!
> I enjoy reading your blog and looking at your amazing pics and outfit



*maryg1*, what a sweet thing to say. Thank you!  I'm not sure why Uniqlo hasn't invested as much into their e-commerce especially in countries where they already have a presence. I'm sure they will expand to the rest of Western Europe very soon seeing how popular they are these days.


----------



## birkingal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Stylist Shot!! Love this pic, so classic, thanks



*VigeeLeBrun*, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## maryg1

mrscurvy said:


> My contributing outfit



very classy, lovely Alma too.


----------



## iamaka

mrscurvy said:


> My contributing outfit



Hi mrscurvy, 

I love your cardigan!!! 
Do you mind sharing where you got it? sooooo cute!
Thanks


----------



## thyme

mrscurvy said:


> My contributing outfit



nice outfit *mrscurvy*!


----------



## mrscurvy

iamaka said:
			
		

> Hi mrscurvy,
> 
> I love your cardigan!!!
> Do you mind sharing where you got it? sooooo cute!
> Thanks



Thank you so much.. It's about 2 yrs old but I got it from H&M..


----------



## mrscurvy

maryg1 said:
			
		

> very classy, lovely Alma too.






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> nice outfit mrscurvy!



Thx ladies


----------



## angie82

mishaagui said:


> Love this look! Is that an Escapade you are carrying? I've been thinking of getting one but can't find any in my country to try on. How do you find it?


 
I know what you mean.  I have been searching a Hermes under-the-rada handbag for quite a while.  Last month I discovered it in one of the second-hand reseller stores in HK when I was again out searching for bag.

I did not know anything about Escapade before this.  However, when I saw it, there was that voice in my head calling &#8220;OMG, that&#8217;s it!  That&#8217;s what you have been looking for.&#8221;  Now, I carry it to work all the time.  It is so light-weight but can hold so much.
There is currently one available in ebay if you want to check it out.  It is a Togo in black whereas mine is Fjord in ebene, but it is the same in sizing.  Remember to have it authenticated by the experienced TPFers here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-ESCAPADE-Black-Togo-Leather-Tote-Noir-Purse-Handbag-Bag-/250988547805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a70154edd

Too bad in ebay one cannot try out in person.  But I would say the bag is a nice size for me.  To me, everything feels just right about this bag.  FYR, I am 5&#8217;2&#8221; for you to have an estimation.



maryg1 said:


> lovely! And your doggie is so cute...


 
Thank you.  I cannot tell you how much I love your signature.  I echo with every word that said.


----------



## mishaagui

angie82 said:


> I know what you mean.  I have been searching a Hermes under-the-rada handbag for quite a while.  Last month I discovered it in one of the second-hand reseller stores in HK when I was again out searching for bag.
> 
> I did not know anything about Escapade before this.  However, when I saw it, there was that voice in my head calling OMG, thats it!  Thats what you have been looking for.  Now, I carry it to work all the time.  It is so light-weight but can hold so much.
> There is currently one available in ebay if you want to check it out.  It is a Togo in black whereas mine is Fjord in ebene, but it is the same in sizing.  Remember to have it authenticated by the experienced TPFers here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-ESCAPADE-Black-Togo-Leather-Tote-Noir-Purse-Handbag-Bag-/250988547805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a70154edd
> 
> Too bad in ebay one cannot try out in person.  But I would say the bag is a nice size for me.  To me, everything feels just right about this bag.  FYR, I am 52 for you to have an estimation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I cannot tell you how much I love your signature.  I echo with every word that said.



Thank you so much for your reply. I've been eyeing the Escapade in Ebay for sometime now but find it so difficult to BIN without trying it on. Congratulations on your Escapade! It is such an elegant under the radar H bag. Hope to own one in the near future


----------



## mrscurvy

Sporting my first Hermes Scarf


----------



## eagle1002us

It's stunning!  Colors are beautiful on you,* Mrscurvy!*


----------



## mrscurvy

eagle1002us said:
			
		

> It's stunning!  Colors are beautiful on you, Mrscurvy!



Thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

mrscurvy said:


> Sporting my first Hermes Scarf



Lookin' good!  :okay:


----------



## NyckeiXXIV

That scarf is GORGY! :0)
Looks great on you mrscurvy!


----------



## mrscurvy

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Lookin' good!  :okay:






			
				NyckeiXXIV said:
			
		

> That scarf is GORGY! :0)
> Looks great on you mrscurvy!



Thank you


----------



## Bag-terfly

mrscurvy said:


> Sporting my first Hermes Scarf


You look fabulous!!  The colors are absolutely beautiful on you!!


----------



## xoxoCat

mrscurvy said:


> My contributing outfit



I love your bag; I was drooling over that exact alma but I went with vernis over epi. Hopefully I can collect the epi sometime in the future.


----------



## mrscurvy

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> I love your bag; I was drooling over that exact alma but I went with vernis over epi. Hopefully I can collect the epi sometime in the future.



Thank you.. I am drooling over the Vernis.. Saving  for it now lol so hopefully soon


----------



## mrscurvy

Bag-terfly said:
			
		

> You look fabulous!!  The colors are absolutely beautiful on you!!



Thanks so much


----------



## MaggyH

mrscurvy said:


> Sporting my first Hermes Scarf



Great colours! Could you ID this scarf please?


----------



## juzluvpink

Hi, it's my first time posting here. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pix.

Here I am with my only H bag, Tosca Kelly 32 and blogshop dress.




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Minda

juzluvpink - I love Tosca Kellies! You look great.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, it's my first time posting here. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pix.
> 
> Here I am with my only H bag, Tosca Kelly 32 and blogshop dress.
> 
> View attachment 1708960
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Very pretty, love the dress and your Kelly! BTW, the pic is fine


----------



## birkingal

maryg1 said:


> I still haven't found Uniqlo in Italy, I hope they land here soon!
> I enjoy reading your blog and looking at your amazing pics and outfit



*maryg1*,   What a sweet compliment. Thank you! You've literally made me feel like I"m on


----------



## foxgal

Sorry I haven't been following or posted forever...but I had to share this wildly cheap outfit with my vespa. Gap sweater on sale for $11, pants from winners for $26, and old aldo sandals that I painted color blocked


----------



## foxgal

maryg1 said:


> Pictures like these always remind me i have to get an H belt
> My contribution: on Easter day (I'm always late in posting and updating my blog)
> Zara cardi and shirt
> Lee jeans
> Jimmy Choo Shoes
> Hermes Pointe d'Orgue scarf and Beige Box Kelly


 
You look divine


----------



## foxgal

mrscurvy said:


> Sporting my first Hermes Scarf


 
Gorgeous bright colors!!!


----------



## foxgal

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, it's my first time posting here. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pix.
> 
> Here I am with my only H bag, Tosca Kelly 32 and blogshop dress.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Wow - the tosca and royal blue look AMAZING together!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

foxgal said:


> Sorry I haven't been following or posted forever...but I had to share this wildly cheap outfit with my vespa. Gap sweater on sale for $11, pants from winners for $26, and old aldo sandals that I painted color blocked
> 
> View attachment 1713403




Love the creative idea of color blocking your aldo sandals. Way to go, artistic one!


----------



## PANda_USC

BRAHH, Panda so behind on this thread! Looking amazing ladies!!

*foxgal*, love the color scheme of your outfit! And those shoes are too fab!


----------



## MaggyH

Here's me today:
Top and jeans - Esprit
Ballerinas - Repetto
Bag - Longchamp


----------



## traciilicious

juzluvpink said:
			
		

> Hi, it's my first time posting here. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pix.
> 
> Here I am with my only H bag, Tosca Kelly 32 and blogshop dress.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You looks gorgerous!!! I love your dress  blue and pink look amazing together.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello Tpfers, I wanna join here 






Top: cheap one from factory outlet
Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
Shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragam
Bracelet: Hermes Affranchie
Bag: Evelyne GM black clemence

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## thyme

MaggyH said:


> Here's me today:
> Top and jeans - Esprit
> Ballerinas - Repetto
> Bag - Longchamp



i like how the twilly matches your horn necklace *Maggy*!! 



MrsRance said:


> Hello Tpfers, I wanna join here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: cheap one from factory outlet
> Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragam
> Bracelet: Hermes Affranchie
> Bag: Evelyne GM black clemence
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



looking good with the Evelyne *MrsRance*!


----------



## thyme

foxgal said:


> Sorry I haven't been following or posted forever...but I had to share this wildly cheap outfit with my vespa. Gap sweater on sale for $11, pants from winners for $26, and old aldo sandals that I painted color blocked
> 
> View attachment 1713403



so good to see action shots of the Vespa and i like your pop colour jean!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> looking good with the Evelyne MrsRance!



thank you [b[chincac[/b] 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## silkroad

mooks said:


> What a great thread, everyone looks wonderful! I will try and get some pics soon
> 
> How cute do you look *allan*
> 
> Is this the losange you got in London? And did you wear that fab blazer you got with me?


That losange is to die for, Allan.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Dress: Minimal
Flats: Christian Siriano for Payless Shoes
Bracelet: Clic clac Blue Jeans
Bag: Marwari Blue Abysse PM
Scarf: Carre 70 cm Vintage Rendez Vous Rive Gauche 






Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> Dress: Minimal
> Flats: Christian Siriano for Payless Shoes
> Bracelet: Clic clac Blue Jeans
> Bag: Marwari Blue Abysse PM
> Scarf: Carre 70 cm Vintage Rendez Vous Rive Gauche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



 you look great *MrsRance*..i love all the colours on your outfit!!!


----------



## austinmamadrama

Skinny jeans, flip flops and a shirt from the Eddie Bauer sale rack. 
30cm Barenia birkin w/ Pelages et Camouflage twillys.
Barenia Elise bracelet


----------



## MaggyH

chincac said:


> i like how the twilly matches your horn necklace *Maggy*!!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good with the Evelyne *MrsRance*!



Thank you dear *chincac*!


----------



## MaggyH

austinmamadrama said:


> Skinny jeans, flip flops and a shirt from the Eddie Bauer sale rack.
> 30cm Barenia birkin w/ Pelages et Camouflage twillys.
> Barenia Elise bracelet



Great outfit! And all that Barenia, I'm soo jealous!


----------



## austinmamadrama

MaggyH said:


> Great outfit! And all that Barenia, I'm soo jealous!



Thank you! & I love your H necklace!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:


> you look great *MrsRance*..i love all the colours on your outfit!!!



thank you *chincac*  all the colours are my favorites


----------



## HelenaOfficial

austinmamadrama said:


> Skinny jeans, flip flops and a shirt from the Eddie Bauer sale rack.
> 30cm Barenia birkin w/ Pelages et Camouflage twillys.
> Barenia Elise bracelet



love your style


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic. 
But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy 
Yahooooo!


----------



## roman_holiday

Seedlessplum said:
			
		

> Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic.
> But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy
> Yahooooo!



Wow, truly a great find! The color is a perfect match!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

roman_holiday said:


> Wow, truly a great find! The color is a perfect match!!



Thanks babe! The wedges are super comfy too!


----------



## tabasc0

foxgal said:


> Sorry I haven't been following or posted forever...but I had to share this wildly cheap outfit with my vespa. Gap sweater on sale for $11, pants from winners for $26, and old aldo sandals that I painted color blocked
> 
> View attachment 1713403



I love your outfit .. The contrast of colors is


----------



## siaobag

Lovely match.  You did great too as it does not look like a SGD20 shoe.  



Seedlessplum said:


> Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic.
> But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy
> Yahooooo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1734189


----------



## scent

Seedlessplum said:


> Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic.
> But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy
> Yahooooo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1734189


 
Lovely!!


----------



## BegforBag

Hi everyone, this is my contribution for the day:

Gold GP 36 with Zara pants, Old Navy tank top & Charlotte Russe $15 wedge heel. 




Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## carlinha

i don't know why i never ventured into this thread before!

i love the mix and match of high & low!!!!

asos dress: $45
havaiana flip flops: $24
sunset: priceless 
(Graphite/BdR B30 + 2 CDCs)


----------



## BegforBag

carlinha said:
			
		

> i don't know why i never ventured into this thread before!
> 
> i love the mix and match of high & low!!!!
> 
> asos dress: $45
> havaiana flip flops: $24
> sunset: priceless



Carlinha, you look so pretty in such a romantic setting.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*So beautiful Carla!!!!*



carlinha said:


> i don't know why i never ventured into this thread before!
> 
> i love the mix and match of high & low!!!!
> 
> asos dress: $45
> havaiana flip flops: $24
> sunset: priceless
> (Graphite/BdR B30 + 2 CDCs)


----------



## maryg1

austinmamadrama said:


> Skinny jeans, flip flops and a shirt from the Eddie Bauer sale rack.
> 30cm Barenia birkin w/ Pelages et Camouflage twillys.
> Barenia Elise bracelet



perfect look, love your Barenia!


----------



## carlinha

BegforBag said:


> Carlinha, you look so pretty in such a romantic setting.



thank you *begforbag*!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *So beautiful Carla!!!!*



thank you *flava*!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.


----------



## carlinha

IcookIeatIshop said:


> My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.



said it before in the other thread but i love the whole look *icook*!


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.



I just can't get enough of orange Kellys..keep posting your pics!


----------



## BegforBag

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.



You look great. love the color combo:  yellow, white & orange.


----------



## Millicat

I agree, this is such a lovely look


----------



## BegforBag

Out today with my Gold GP & Xhileration dress from Target.


----------



## Virginiamb

IcookIeatIshop said:


> My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.


So pretty


----------



## Virginiamb

BegforBag said:


> Hi everyone, this is my contribution for the day:
> 
> Gold GP 36 with Zara pants, Old Navy tank top & Charlotte Russe $15 wedge heel.
> 
> View attachment 1741175
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Very sharp looking


----------



## BegforBag

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> Very sharp looking



Thank you Virginiamb!


----------



## austinmamadrama

Seedlessplum said:


> Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic.
> But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy
> Yahooooo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1734189



Those wedges ROCK! Love them. Great find!


----------



## austinmamadrama

maryg1 said:


> perfect look, love your Barenia!



Thank you maryg1! It's getting hot here, so flip flops are the name of the game until about November.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

IcookIeatIshop said:


> My $40 dollar cotton dress worn with Togo Kelly 28, Oasis sandals, rivale bracelet, clic clac and H earrings.


 


BegforBag said:


> Out today with my Gold GP & Xhileration dress from Target.
> 
> View attachment 1743577


 
Wow! I love both looks. So effortlessly pretty!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

carlinha said:


> said it before in the other thread but i love the whole look *icook*!


 


maryg1 said:


> I just can't get enough of orange Kellys..keep posting your pics!


 


BegforBag said:


> You look great. love the color combo: yellow, white & orange.


 


Millicat said:


> I agree, this is such a lovely look


 


Virginiamb said:


> So pretty


 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! I love both looks. So effortlessly pretty!


 
*carlinha, maryg1, BegforBag, Millicat, Virginiamb, Israeli_Flava, *Thank you all so much!


----------



## BegforBag

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Wow! I love both looks. So effortlessly pretty!



Thank you IF !


----------



## DivaCrat09

carlinha said:


> i don't know why i never ventured into this thread before!
> 
> i love the mix and match of high & low!!!!
> 
> asos dress: $45
> havaiana flip flops: $24
> sunset: priceless
> (Graphite/BdR B30 + 2 CDCs)



*Very cute! I will be relaxing on the beach in another month... *



Seedlessplum said:


> Hope its fine that this is not a mod pic.
> But just want to share a great find today! Got these pair of wedges at just SGD20 (approx USD16) to match my BE Lindy
> Yahooooo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1734189



*I love the color blocking, that blue is amazing!*


----------



## fireflydemigod

Love this thread idea! You ladies are all looking fantastic. 

H&M dress - $30
H&M scarf - $19
DV by Dolce Vita boots - $80 (not super cheap, I know, but I love shoes and they were technically on clearance...)


----------



## BegforBag

fireflydemigod said:
			
		

> Love this thread idea! You ladies are all looking fantastic.
> 
> H&M dress - $30
> H&M scarf - $19
> DV by Dolce Vita boots - $80 (not super cheap, I know, but I love shoes and they were technically on clearance...)



Looking very cool. Is that a raisin birkin that you were carrying?


----------



## fireflydemigod

BegforBag said:


> Looking very cool. Is that a raisin birkin that you were carrying?



Yes, raisin 35 with PHW. I love my baby


----------



## Lushtear

This thread is fantastic!  I just took an hour and half reading through all the pages!!


----------



## jannieng

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, it's my first time posting here. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pix.
> 
> Here I am with my only H bag, Tosca Kelly 32 and blogshop dress.
> 
> View attachment 1708960
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Pretty summer colors!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

fireflydemigod said:
			
		

> Love this thread idea! You ladies are all looking fantastic.
> 
> H&M dress - $30
> H&M scarf - $19
> DV by Dolce Vita boots - $80 (not super cheap, I know, but I love shoes and they were technically on clearance...)



Love it!!!


----------



## angie82




----------



## angie82

My 2 cents.  Thrift shore clothes with Hermes Escapada:






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## thyme

fireflydemigod said:


> Love this thread idea! You ladies are all looking fantastic.
> 
> H&M dress - $30
> H&M scarf - $19
> DV by Dolce Vita boots - $80 (not super cheap, I know, but I love shoes and they were technically on clearance...)



looking good and the raisin B is just gorgeous! 



angie82 said:


> My 2 cents.  Thrift shore clothes with Hermes Escapada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



never seen this bag before, looks like the Victoria! thanks for sharing and the puppy in your avatar is just too cute!


----------



## mea_culpa

rubis shoulder and rouge vif cdc with faux fur vest and no name shorts


----------



## Halothane

My vache trekking noir Birkin 30cm

H and M shirt $20USD. Trousers Uniqlo $20USD.


----------



## thyme

mea_culpa said:


> rubis shoulder and rouge vif cdc with faux fur vest and no name shorts



looking good *mea_culpa* with the rubis SB..i really like your faux fur vest!



Halothane said:


> My vache trekking noir Birkin 30cm
> 
> H and M shirt $20USD. Trousers Uniqlo $20USD.



simple and nice


----------



## maryg1

Halothane said:


> My vache trekking noir Birkin 30cm
> 
> H and M shirt $20USD. Trousers Uniqlo $20USD.



very nice! And your H collection sounds divine


----------



## BegforBag

My little contribution of the day:

Moutarde Evelyne GM with maxi dress from Target outside H store at Dubai Mall. 

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## thyme

BegforBag said:


> My little contribution of the day:
> 
> Moutarde Evelyne GM with maxi dress from Target outside H store at Dubai Mall.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1780913



the dress is lovely and goes fabulously with Moutarde


----------



## BegforBag

chincac said:
			
		

> the dress is lovely and goes fabulously with Moutarde



Thank you , chincac! you are so sweet!


----------



## MayMay22

My outfit for going out this evening..


----------



## BegforBag

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My outfit for going out this evening..



Love this! Very biker rock chic!!


----------



## MayMay22

BegforBag said:


> Love this! Very biker rock chic!!



Thanks, BegforBag..


----------



## roman_holiday

BegforBag said:


> My little contribution of the day:
> 
> Moutarde Evelyne GM with maxi dress from Target outside H store at Dubai Mall.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1780913


Love it! I didn't know the Evelyne could be worn over the shoulder like this. Does this require a special strap or are you using the regular strap?


----------



## Virginiamb

roman_holiday said:
			
		

> Love it! I didn't know the Evelyne could be worn over the shoulder like this. Does this require a special strap or are you using the regular strap?



I did not either and just seeing the bag carries like this I now would like to purchase one


----------



## ABlovesH

roman_holiday said:


> Love it! I didn't know the Evelyne could be worn over the shoulder like this. Does this require a special strap or are you using the regular strap?



I'm curious how this is done as well! I would love the option of wearing my Evelyne this way.


----------



## kitzad

Hello ladies. This is an amazing thread! 

And This is my contribution  

Zara top & zara pants with dear B.


----------



## ABlovesH

kitzad said:


> Hello ladies. This is an amazing thread!
> 
> And This is my contribution
> 
> Zara top & zara pants with dear B.



I love your look!  Please post more outfits!!


----------



## ABlovesH

I can't believe I just discovered this thread-- I'm having fun looking back at all of the outfits! I actually think even if you *can* afford to, Hermes shouldn't always be paired with designer looks-- it can look a little too overdone (though often it looks amazing!). Hermes is a brand that looks fabulous with a more casual, fun look as well.


----------



## CookyMonster

MayMay22 said:


> My outfit for going out this evening..



Fierce, i like!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kitzad said:


> Hello ladies. This is an amazing thread!
> 
> And This is my contribution
> 
> Zara top & zara pants with dear B.




*kitzad*, you look amazing! I am running to Zara today ~ thanks for the enabling.

What size B are you holding?


----------



## kitzad

ABlovesH said:
			
		

> I love your look!  Please post more outfits!!



Aw thank you  I will def try to post more outfits, love this thread!


----------



## kitzad

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> kitzad, you look amazing! I am running to Zara today ~ thanks for the enabling.
> 
> What size B are you holding?



Thank you so much  i really like zara, they are making so classy clothes (even though they like to be very inspired by the premier designers) for small pricetags! 

And the B is 35


----------



## girlygeek

My little contribution for the day! Wearing my constance belt with a green peplum dress with my black chanel timeless woc  really loving the versatility of the belt!


----------



## BegforBag

roman_holiday said:
			
		

> Love it! I didn't know the Evelyne could be worn over the shoulder like this. Does this require a special strap or are you using the regular strap?






			
				Virginiamb said:
			
		

> I did not either and just seeing the bag carries like this I now would like to purchase one






			
				ABlovesH said:
			
		

> I'm curious how this is done as well! I would love the option of wearing my Evelyne this way.



Thank you ladies for the kind comments. I learnt this trick from a fellow tPFer. Forgot which thread it was. But this is what I did. I bought a D-ring & hook from the local craft store:










Then insert the strap into the D-ring as shown below:













After that, I fold the strap into half, attach the 2 original H hook to one side of the bag, attached the D-ring hook to the other side:






and voila, I have a shoulder bag. Since the original hardware can still be moved along the strap, the length can be adjust as you wish to fit your requirement. Hope my explanation is clear enough.


----------



## roman_holiday

BegforBag said:


> Thank you ladies for the kind comments. I learnt this trick from a fellow tPFer. Forgot which thread it was. But this is what I did. I bought a D-ring & hook from the local craft store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then insert the strap into the D-ring as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I fold the strap into half, attach the 2 original H hook to one side of the bag, attached the D-ring hook to the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784472
> 
> 
> and voila, I have a shoulder bag. Since the original hardware can still be moved along the strap, the length can be adjust as you wish to fit your requirement. Hope my explanation is clear enough.


Oh, very cool!! Thanks for the step-by-step explanation!


----------



## Virginiamb

Thank you begforbag I am no looking to purchase an Evelyn now that I have seen your mod pic


----------



## HelenaOfficial

here's mine





tops: Uniqlo
jeans: Mark & Spencer
shoes: my joy Salvatore Ferragamo
with Garden Party Etoupe, scarf as necklace & Clic clac white gold


----------



## HelenaOfficial

MrsRance said:
			
		

> here's mine
> 
> tops: Uniqlo
> jeans: Mark & Spencer
> shoes: my joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> with Garden Party Etoupe, scarf as necklace & Clic clac white gold


----------



## maryg1

MrsRance said:


>



This is the very same outfit you see me wearing most of days...what size is your GP? I'm contemplating getting one. And how tall are you?


----------



## BegforBag

roman_holiday said:
			
		

> Oh, very cool!! Thanks for the step-by-step explanation!



my pleasure!


----------



## BegforBag

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> Thank you begforbag I am no looking to purchase an Evelyn now that I have seen your mod pic



You are most welcome! Hope you find your Evelyne soon. Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> here's mine
> 
> tops: Uniqlo
> jeans: Mark & Spencer
> shoes: my joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> with Garden Party Etoupe, scarf as necklace & Clic clac white gold



Mrs Rance, looking good!


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


>



very nice *MrsRance*!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsRance said:


>



Lovely *MrsRance* - Congrats on your new CSMC shawls too ! you looked like you were sitting in the HK Island Shangrila in one of the pics ??


----------



## HelenaOfficial

maryg1 said:
			
		

> This is the very same outfit you see me wearing most of days...what size is your GP? I'm contemplating getting one. And how tall are you?


maryg1 yes this is my everyday outfit, unless I am hanging out with the ladies then i will play dress up  my GP size is the standard one. I am 160cm & 65kg. you shud at least have 1 GP 




			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> Mrs Rance, looking good!


thank you BegforBag  am still trying to loose more weight 




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> very nice MrsRance!


thank you chincac 




			
				chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> Lovely MrsRance - Congrats on your new CSMC shawls too ! you looked like you were sitting in the HK Island Shangrila in one of the pics ??


thank you chkpfbeliever  the pic that I were sitting wasn't in the Shangrila HK Island. it was in Jakarta actually


----------



## HelenaOfficial

outfit of today 







tops: Uniqlo
cardigan: Zara
jeans: M&S
bag: Evelyne GM
bracelet: behapi DT Rouge Casaque/blanc
shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo

thank you for letting me share


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> outfit of today
> 
> tops: Uniqlo
> cardigan: Zara
> jeans: M&S
> bag: Evelyne GM
> bracelet: behapi DT Rouge Casaque/blanc
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> thank you for letting me share



oh you look so cool here! love your layering outfit. i wish i know how to dress like this. Im pretty hopeless with layering...    :-P


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> oh you look so cool here! love your layering outfit. i wish i know how to dress like this. Im pretty hopeless with layering...    :-P



thank you so much BegforBag, you're so sweet  it's not that hard, just grab a cardigan and you all set for layering. try it sometimes  I love looking at fashion blog to get some inspirations, because I am also not a really good in fashion style


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> thank you so much BegforBag, you're so sweet  it's not that hard, just grab a cardigan and you all set for layering. try it sometimes  I love looking at fashion blog to get some inspirations, because I am also not a really good in fashion style



I will try that. thanks for the tip.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> I will try that. thanks for the tip.



my pleasure BegforBag  but am also no fashion expert


----------



## maryg1

MrsRance said:


> maryg1 yes this is my everyday outfit, unless I am hanging out with the ladies then i will play dress up  my GP size is the standard one. I am 160cm & 65kg. you shud at least have 1 GP





MrsRance said:


> outfit of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tops: Uniqlo
> cardigan: Zara
> jeans: M&S
> bag: Evelyne GM
> bracelet: behapi DT Rouge Casaque/blanc
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Thank you for your reply! And by looking at your pic I also need an Evelyne...is there any kind of limit to the bags a girl needs?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

maryg1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply! And by looking at your pic I also need an Evelyne...is there any kind of limit to the bags a girl needs?



  I limit 1 style 1 bag


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today's outfit 






dress: Uniqlo 
sandals: Sergio Poli
bracelet: behapi DT rouge casaque/blanc
bag: Evelyne GM
shawl: Cheval Sur Mon Carre (beige/natural/noisette)


----------



## Coffee Addicted

^ Lovely outfit again, *MrsRance*!


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> outfit of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tops: Uniqlo
> cardigan: Zara
> jeans: M&S
> bag: Evelyne GM
> bracelet: behapi DT Rouge Casaque/blanc
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> thank you for letting me share





MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Uniqlo
> sandals: Sergio Poli
> bracelet: behapi DT rouge casaque/blanc
> bag: Evelyne GM
> shawl: Cheval Sur Mon Carre (beige/natural/noisette)



looking lovely *MrsRance*!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> ^ Lovely outfit again, MrsRance!






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> looking lovely MrsRance!



thank you so much *Coffee Addicted & chincac* you two made my day


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Uniqlo
> sandals: Sergio Poli
> bracelet: behapi DT rouge casaque/blanc
> bag: Evelyne GM
> shawl: Cheval Sur Mon Carre (beige/natural/noisette)



*MrsRance*- I just love that neutral color CSMC shawl.  You demo it so well over black.  I know that my bank account is in trouble....too many colorways that I like in this CSMC design.


----------



## quaintrelle

BegforBag said:


> Thank you ladies for the kind comments. I learnt this trick from a fellow tPFer. Forgot which thread it was. But this is what I did. I bought a D-ring & hook from the local craft store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then insert the strap into the D-ring as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I fold the strap into half, attach the 2 original H hook to one side of the bag, attached the D-ring hook to the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784472
> 
> 
> and voila, I have a shoulder bag. Since the original hardware can still be moved along the strap, the length can be adjust as you wish to fit your requirement. Hope my explanation is clear enough.




That is so clever.  I am going to look for a D-ring and hook right away...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> MrsRance- I just love that neutral color CSMC shawl.  You demo it so well over black.  I know that my bank account is in trouble....too many colorways that I like in this CSMC design.



thank you chkpfbeliever  me too...I wish I have a money tree


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today's very casual outfit:











tshirt: Uniqlo
jeans: M&S
shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo 
bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
bag: RG picotin PM


----------



## Millicat

Lovely


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM




Love all the red!


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> today's outfit
> 
> dress: Uniqlo
> sandals: Sergio Poli
> bracelet: behapi DT rouge casaque/blanc
> bag: Evelyne GM
> shawl: Cheval Sur Mon Carre (beige/natural/noisette)






			
				MrsRance said:
			
		

> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM



Mrs Rance, you are on a roll!!  Thank you for sharing with us. always enjoy your posting. are you a fan og uniqlo?


----------



## pasha

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM



This is so pretty !


----------



## mikeyta

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM


 _I love your outfit with the rouge picotin._


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM



this looks great *MrsRance*!! the pico is soooo cute


----------



## dolphingirl

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM


 
This is very cute.  Beautiful combination.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*So cute with all the red!!!*


MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Millicat said:
			
		

> Lovely






			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Love all the red!






			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> Mrs Rance, you are on a roll!!  Thank you for sharing with us. always enjoy your posting. are you a fan og uniqlo?






			
				pasha said:
			
		

> This is so pretty !






			
				mikeyta said:
			
		

> I love your outfit with the rouge picotin.






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> this looks great MrsRance!! the pico is soooo cute






			
				dolphingirl said:
			
		

> This is very cute.  Beautiful combination.






			
				Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> So cute with all the red!!!



thank you so much *Millicat, VigeeLeBrun, BegforBag, pasha, mikeyta, chincac, dolphingirl, Israeli_Flava*  

*BegforBag* yes I love Uniqlo  and also Dorothy Perkins, H&M, Zara, Mango, M&S, Banana Republic, Cotton On


----------



## Heavenplay

Printed Top: Zara Basic

Palazzo Pants: Zara Basic 

32 Beige Box GHW Kelly


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Heavenplay said:
			
		

> Printed Top: Zara Basic
> 
> Palazzo Pants: Zara Basic
> 
> 32 Beige Box GHW Kelly



Ohhhh gorgeous gorgeous Heavenplay  you've got a lovely Kelly


----------



## Heavenplay

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Ohhhh gorgeous gorgeous Heavenplay  you've got a lovely Kelly



Thank you, I like your actions pics too! Of course drool over your fab ghilles  B!


----------



## BegforBag

Heavenplay said:
			
		

> Printed Top: Zara Basic
> 
> Palazzo Pants: Zara Basic
> 
> 32 Beige Box GHW Kelly



You look so elegant!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Heavenplay said:
			
		

> Thank you, I like your actions pics too! Of course drool over your fab ghilles  B!



thank you Heavenplay


----------



## Julide

MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM



Love your outfit!!So fresh!!!



Heavenplay said:


> Printed Top: Zara Basic
> 
> Palazzo Pants: Zara Basic
> 
> 32 Beige Box GHW Kelly



I love your top!!! Your bag is not bad either!!

I just love this thread!


----------



## 3H4GOOD

Just got zara white top . wanna share this cheap outfit with my hermes bag here

pairs with 28cm two tone(white and gold) kelly, pants  D& G  





url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595230352/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Millicat

I love those trousers


----------



## thyme

3H4GOOD said:


> Just got zara white top . wanna share this cheap outfit with my hermes bag here
> 
> pairs with 28cm two tone(white and gold) kelly, pants  D& G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595230352/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



oh wow...what a chic outfit!! you look great


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Julide said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!!So fresh!!!


thank you Julide 




			
				3H4GOOD said:
			
		

> Just got zara white top . wanna share this cheap outfit with my hermes bag here
> 
> pairs with 28cm two tone(white and gold) kelly, pants  D& G
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595220708/
> 
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595230352/][/url]


Cute pants  love your outfit


----------



## 3H4GOOD

Thank you , Millicat, Chincac, MrsRance . I love my pants too _


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

3H4GOOD said:


> Just got zara white top . wanna share this cheap outfit with my hermes bag here
> 
> pairs with 28cm two tone(white and gold) kelly, pants  D& G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595230352/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]




Love this! You look fabulous. 
The pants are TDF.


----------



## BegforBag

3H4GOOD said:
			
		

> Just got zara white top . wanna share this cheap outfit with my hermes bag here
> 
> pairs with 28cm two tone(white and gold) kelly, pants  D& G
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595220708/
> 
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7595230352/][/url]



You look so good. perfect combination.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this! You look fabulous.
> The pants are TDF.



Thank you , VigeeLeBrun. You are always so nice.

Thank you, BegforBag. Love your ID:-
)


----------



## Heavenplay

BegforBag said:


> You look so elegant!




thank u, begforbag!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin 






top: H&M
jeans: M&S
wedges: Charles David
bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie 
bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin
> 
> top: H&M
> jeans: M&S
> wedges: Charles David
> bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie
> bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW



Oh the combination is so perfect. Love love your ghillies. the argile pavane makes it sweeter too! I can't believe that Charles David made a wedge with the exact same color!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Oh the combination is so perfect. Love love your ghillies. the argile pavane makes it sweeter too! I can't believe that Charles David made a wedge with the exact same color!



thank you BegforBag, you're so sweet  I bought the Charles David first, and when I got the ghillies I was amazed also it's the same color. so am thrilled  and now I am thinking to buy the same wedges just in case


----------



## maryg1

MrsRance said:


> Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: H&M
> jeans: M&S
> wedges: Charles David
> bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie
> bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW



too cute!


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: H&M
> jeans: M&S
> wedges: Charles David
> bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie
> bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW



so pretty *MrsRance*!


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> thank you BegforBag, you're so sweet  I bought the Charles David first, and when I got the ghillies I was amazed also it's the same color. so am thrilled  and now I am thinking to buy the same wedges just in case



I think you should scoop them up in all different colors!  LOL...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I Love this from head to toe MR!!!!*



MrsRance said:


> Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: H&M
> jeans: M&S
> wedges: Charles David
> bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie
> bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW


----------



## lilpicotin

MrsRance said:


> Finally, I took my ghillies for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: H&M
> jeans: M&S
> wedges: Charles David
> bracelets: baby pavane argile and Affranchie
> bag: birkin ghillies 30 swift argile/etoupe PHW



Perfect bag, perfect outfit!


----------



## Halothane

Today I went shopping and bought a celine luggage and some twillys after my examination.

French connection top : 40USD
Leggings Marks and Spencers $20USD
ASOS bracelet $8 USD
RT B 30


----------



## mimma

LOOOVEEEEE it Mrs Rance... 


MrsRance said:


> today's very casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt: Uniqlo
> jeans: M&S
> shoes: Barbados Salvatore Ferragamo
> bracelet: behapi DT RC/blanc
> bag: RG picotin PM


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.




And here's the whole dress. 




I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!

Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/


----------



## thyme

ChicGirlStyle said:


> Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the whole dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!
> 
> Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/



so pretty the dress!!! and your turquoise kelly is stunning..


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> I think you should scoop them up in all different colors!  LOL...


LOL! I checked the store and they sold out *sigh*




			
				Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> I Love this from head to toe MR!!!!


thank you my dear 




			
				lilpicotin said:
			
		

> Perfect bag, perfect outfit!


thank you lilpicotin  i guess if you have perfect bag, the rest will follow


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Halothane said:
			
		

> Today I went shopping and bought a celine luggage and some twillys after my examination.
> 
> French connection top : 40USD
> Leggings Marks and Spencers $20USD
> ASOS bracelet $8 USD
> RT B 30



niceeee  your bag is TDF


----------



## HelenaOfficial

mimma said:
			
		

> LOOOVEEEEE it Mrs Rance...


thank you dear mimma  




			
				ChicGirlStyle said:
			
		

> Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.
> 
> And here's the whole dress.
> 
> I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!
> 
> Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/



ohhhh I heart your whole looks ChicGirlStyle  so Chic


----------



## CocoB

Totally beautiful dress, and the bag's not bad either!



ChicGirlStyle said:


> Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the whole dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!
> 
> Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/


----------



## maryg1

so gorgy!


----------



## mikeyta

maryg1 said:


> so gorgy!


 I love the dress, and a kelly


----------



## BegforBag

ChicGirlStyle said:
			
		

> Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.
> 
> And here's the whole dress.
> 
> I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!
> 
> Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/



love your dress & gorgeous bag.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today's outfit 






dress: Dorothy Perkins
shoes: Staccato
bag: B Ghillies
bracelet: affranchie & baby pavane argile


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Dorothy Perkins
> shoes: Staccato
> bag: B Ghillies
> bracelet: affranchie & baby pavane argile


 

Very pretty , MrsRance! At first I thought you were wearing that hat too, makes you look like a very cool teeager... ha ha ha.... then after looking more carefully, I realized that it was edited on... silly me..  :giggles:


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Very pretty , MrsRance! At first I thought you were wearing that hat too, makes you look like a very cool teeager... ha ha ha.... then after looking more carefully, I realized that it was edited on... silly me..  :giggles:



thank you dear *BegforBag*  hahahah yes it was edited. aha! need to find fedora hat so I will look like a cool teenager  :giggles:


----------



## bjorn

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Dorothy Perkins
> shoes: Staccato
> bag: B Ghillies
> bracelet: affranchie & baby pavane argile



You look great


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: Dorothy Perkins
> shoes: Staccato
> bag: B Ghillies
> bracelet: affranchie & baby pavane argile



so pretty *MrsRance*!!! the ghillie is gorgeous and i like your sandals..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ChicGirlStyle said:


> Here's a great cheap dress I recently found on sale at Zara with my Kelly bag in Turquoise Swift leather, size 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the whole dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Kelly was a good choice especially since I don't always grab it!
> 
> Here's the links because the images don't seem to be showing up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064694/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilledmilkstyle/7627064118/



I love the dress and need to check it out on Zara.  Goes so well with Ms. Kelly !


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

CocoB said:


> Totally beautiful dress, and the bag's not bad either!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the dress and need to check it out on Zara.  Goes so well with Ms. Kelly !


Zara is great! Their stuff is usually spot on trend and so affordable. But because it is so affordable you have to make sure the stitching and everything looks good. I've never had this as a problem but I have had to trim up loose threads. Just thoroughly inspect and trim if needed once home. Totally worth it for the styles and price!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT



very nice..i like your t-shirt!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ChicGirlStyle said:


> Zara is great! Their stuff is usually spot on trend and so affordable. But because it is so affordable you have to make sure the stitching and everything looks good. I've never had this as a problem but I have had to trim up loose threads. Just thoroughly inspect and trim if needed once home. Totally worth it for the styles and price!



So funny that you reminded me about checking loose threads because I ordered one of their fantasy fabric jackets two months ago. When I opened the box, all the loose thread from the fray collar and sleeves had not been cleaned up and it was all over the floor.  I just offered two other jackets as they went on sale since they are so affordable for the look.

Sorry for getting off topic but can't help myself !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT



Just love your sandals and your KDT ! Ombre seems to be extinct in H now. So hard to find.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT



so prettyyy


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today's outfit 





top: dorothy perkins
pants: banana republic
shoes: jaime mascaro
bracelet: clic clac XL


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: dorothy perkins
> pants: banana republic
> shoes: jaime mascaro
> bracelet: clic clac XL



another pretty outfit *MrsRance*..you are really rocking the ghillie!!


----------



## BegforBag

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT


 
Like your t-shirt too!


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: dorothy perkins
> pants: banana republic
> shoes: jaime mascaro
> bracelet: clic clac XL


 
Very pretty MrsRance. I really think the hat looks so good on you. Maybe you should get one of that too... ha ha ha...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> another pretty outfit MrsRance..you are really rocking the ghillie!!


thank you chincac  please don't get bored with the ghillies  




			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> Very pretty MrsRance. I really think the hat looks so good on you. Maybe you should get one of that too... ha ha ha...


hahahahha yes I need to find the hat soon  thank you BegforBag


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy 





shirt: banana republic
top: h&m
jeans: m&s
sandals: Poppits
bag: b ghillies

now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner


----------



## djsmom

I love your style, you look great!!


----------



## alterego

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands. Random t-shirt, really really old Jigsaw skirt, white Oasis sandals & Ombré KDT


I love how you paired it with that gorgeous St. Louis!


----------



## ipal

Denim jumpsuit and crochet cardigan= Target 
Sandals= DSW (sale item)
Swift? cuff with Clic clac


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner



another nice outfit *MrsRance*..agree with BegforBag...the hat really suits you  and how can i ever get sick of your gorgeous ghillie???? NEVER!


----------



## thyme

ipal said:


> Denim jumpsuit and crochet cardigan= Target
> Sandals= DSW (sale item)
> Swift? cuff with Clic clac



nice bracelet stack..and your ring is very eye catching!


----------



## ipal

chincac said:


> nice bracelet stack..and your ring is very eye catching!




Thanks so much for the positive response!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

djsmom said:
			
		

> I love your style, you look great!!


thank you djsmom 




			
				ipal said:
			
		

> Denim jumpsuit and crochet cardigan= Target
> Sandals= DSW (sale item)
> Swift? cuff with Clic clac


Love your denim jumpsuit  keep on posting photos ipal 




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> another nice outfit MrsRance..agree with BegforBag...the hat really suits you  and how can i ever get sick of your gorgeous ghillie???? NEVER!


thank you dear chincac  hopefully I can find soon the hat


----------



## yukiechan

MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner



What a great pairing! Casual and chic. With such an outstanding B, even simple dressing looks great.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

yukiechan said:
			
		

> What a great pairing! Casual and chic. With such an outstanding B, even simple dressing looks great.



thank you dear yukiechan  a bag surely can upgrade the looks


----------



## HelenaOfficial

today I have formal dinner at Thailand Embassy in my city, so I need to dress up with Batik the Indonesian heritage 





dress: danar hadi batik
wedges: camper 
bag: kelly 32 gold ghw
bracelet: clic clac XL


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:


> today I have formal dinner at Thailand Embassy in my city, so I need to dress up with Batik the Indonesian heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: danar hadi batik
> wedges: camper
> bag: kelly 32 gold ghw
> bracelet: clic clac XL


 
MrsRance, looking elegant.   did you have your hair styled in curls?  suits you!  Oh... must be some very good Thai food at the dinner.. yummy...


----------



## BegforBag

ipal said:


> Denim jumpsuit and crochet cardigan= Target
> Sandals= DSW (sale item)
> Swift? cuff with Clic clac


 


MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner


 

Looking great, ladies!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> MrsRance, looking elegant.   did you have your hair styled in curls?  suits you!  Oh... must be some very good Thai food at the dinner.. yummy...



Yes I did, thank you dear *BegforBag*  The food were excellent, I want more


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mrs. Rance, your Ghillie is pure perfection.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Madam Bijoux said:
			
		

> Mrs. Rance, your Ghillie is pure perfection.



thank you dear *Madam Bijoux*  and I am still on


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chincac said:


> very nice..i like your t-shirt!





MrsRance said:


> so prettyyy





BegforBag said:


> Like your t-shirt too!



*chincac, MrsRance, BegforBag*, thanks guys! The t-shirt is really old too, from a tiny little shop by a local designer 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Just love your sandals and your KDT ! Ombre seems to be extinct in H now. So hard to find.



Thanks, *chkpfbeliever*. I was told they're not making any Ombre bracelets at the moment. Wish I had gotten the CDC too when I had the chance 



alterego said:


> I love how you paired it with that gorgeous St. Louis!



Thanks,* alterego*. It's my go-to bag for running errands, so versatile


----------



## HelenaOfficial

gonna go to wedding partey 










top: h&m
long skirt: zara
shoes: tod's
necklace: comel pearl
bracelet: clic clac


----------



## bjorn

MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac



Looking great..nice to see you without the 'hat'  enjoy the part----ey!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

bjorn said:
			
		

> Looking great..nice to see you without the 'hat'  enjoy the part----ey!



Hi *bjorn*, thank you  he he he today not "hat"


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac



very elegant *MrsRance*! the ghillie really suits you


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> very elegant MrsRance! the ghillie really suits you



thank you darl *chincac*  Now I love birkin, can be dressed down or dressed up


----------



## Millicat

MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac


 
You look gorgeous, really love your look


----------



## Minda

Beautiful!!! Both you and your birkin!



MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Millicat said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous, really love your look






			
				Minda said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!! Both you and your birkin!



thank you so much *Millicat & Minda*


----------



## archygirl

Michael Kors Dress $89.99, DvF scarf $43 on sale, H belt
If it does not rain, I will be wearing this out for date night tonight.


----------



## thimp

MrsRance said:
			
		

> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac



I looove your ensemble! Such a beautiful play of neutrals!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Ombré KDT stacked with snake skin covered bracelets, dress on sale for under $50, AW clutch and CL wedges. Ok, so only the dress was cheap :0P


----------



## Minda

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Ombré KDT stacked with snake skin covered bracelets, dress on sale for under $50, AW clutch and CL wedges. Ok, so only the dress was cheap :0P



Another winning look! I like your bracelet with the studs..... who makes it?


----------



## Junkenpo

Super casual.  Sterling T&Co star earrings, Hermes 120 farandole, Guess t-shirt.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

archygirl said:
			
		

> Michael Kors Dress $89.99, DvF scarf $43 on sale, H belt
> If it does not rain, I will be wearing this out for date night tonight.


would love to see this one you 




			
				thimp said:
			
		

> I looove your ensemble! Such a beautiful play of neutrals!


thank you *thimp* 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Ombré KDT stacked with snake skin covered bracelets, dress on sale for under $50, AW clutch and CL wedges. Ok, so only the dress was cheap :0P


oooo I love the dress 




			
				Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Super casual.  Sterling T&Co star earrings, Hermes 120 farandole, Guess t-shirt.


chic casual


----------



## EMDOC

I love this thread. The accessories make the outfit in my opinion!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

EMDOC said:


> I love this thread. The accessories make the outfit in my opinion!




Ditto! It's all about accessories for me ~ preferably H, of course.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Minda said:


> Another winning look! I like your bracelet with the studs..... who makes it?



Hi Minda, I wish I had kept the bag the bracelet came in , cos other people have asked me the same thing, but I don't know the brand. It's not a big name and I got it from a tiny little shop 



MrsRance said:


> oooo I love the dress



Thank you, MrsRance! I love all your pairings too and that Ghillies is TDF!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Thank you, MrsRance! I love all your pairings too and that Ghillies is TDF!!



thank you dear *IcookIeatIshop*  your so sweet


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner



*Mrs Rance* you are workin' it w/that fab hat!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac



Darling look!   *Mrs. Rance* what is the name of that particular H bag?


----------



## Virginiamb

eagle1002us said:
			
		

> Darling look!   Mrs. Rance what is the name of that particular H bag?



Yes, I would love to know the name of the bag too.


----------



## Millicat

It's Mrs. Rance's new Birkin


----------



## joelynkzh

Millicat said:
			
		

> It's Mrs. Rance's new Birkin



Haha that's a good one 
I believe it's called ghillies?


----------



## Millicat

Yes it is, B 30, ghillies argile and etoupe.


----------



## archygirl

What I wore to pick up my Birkin today at Duet:
Ralph Lauren top
Armani linen pant
H belt
H confetti ex libris bangle
Tar-Jay (Target) sandals
Barenia Birkin 30


----------



## sapi3512

archygirl said:


> What I wore to pick up my Birkin today at Duet:
> Ralph Lauren top
> Armani linen pant
> H belt
> H confetti ex libris bangle
> Tar-Jay (Target) sandals
> Barenia Birkin 30


Love your "tar-jey"~ haha

But you look like a million bucks~~ Great color coordination~


----------



## maryg1

archygirl said:


> What I wore to pick up my Birkin today at Duet:
> Ralph Lauren top
> Armani linen pant
> H belt
> H confetti ex libris bangle
> Tar-Jay (Target) sandals
> Barenia Birkin 30



Nice summery look, love your barenia!


----------



## archygirl

sapi3512 said:


> Love your "tar-jey"~ haha
> 
> But you look like a million bucks~~ Great color coordination~


 
Thanks *sapi*! This is my first Birkin ever, but certainly NOT my last....and tar-jay is one of my favorite stores for sandals, they are way cheap but don't look that cheap!


----------



## archygirl

maryg1 said:


> Nice summery look, love your barenia!


 
Thank you *maryg*...the birkin is brandy new, just got it today!


----------



## archygirl

Love this outfit, very classy yet comfortable!




MrsRance said:


> gonna go to wedding partey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: h&m
> long skirt: zara
> shoes: tod's
> necklace: comel pearl
> bracelet: clic clac


----------



## archygirl

Great Look!




MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner


----------



## jinete11

MrsRance said:


> today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: dorothy perkins
> pants: banana republic
> shoes: jaime mascaro
> bracelet: clic clac XL



I love the beautiful jewel tone colour of your clic clac! What is the colour called?


----------



## Ebis

Great thread! Enjoy it so much!

You gals really can rock it!


----------



## Ebis

MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner



You have a stunning Birkin! It's so lovely!


----------



## Ebis

peppers90 said:


> Target dress only $30!!



WoW!! This dress looks so great on you! It looks like $300 instead of $30!


----------



## BegforBag

I haven't visited this thread for a while. Everybody looks great. Very inspiring styles!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsRance said:


> today I was lazy to dress up so I just grabbed something comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: banana republic
> top: h&m
> jeans: m&s
> sandals: Poppits
> bag: b ghillies
> 
> now I am hooked with birkin, I regret I didn't buy birkin sooner




We are Ghillie cousins in argile/etoupe, just received my Kelly Ghillie 32 a few weeks ago.
Great pic!


----------



## BegforBag

is it wierd that the photos don,t show up on my Purseforum app on Android? (confused...)


----------



## BegforBag

Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P

No name $30 tunic dress
Legging from Target
$50 Guess wedge heel


----------



## thewave1969

BegforBag said:


> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel


Lovely! May I ask your height?


----------



## BegforBag

thewave1969 said:
			
		

> Lovely! May I ask your height?



Thank you! I'm 5'3 without shoes..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BegforBag said:


> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel




You look great, *BegforBag*!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kobe939

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BegforBag

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> You look great, BegforBag!
> Thanks for the pics.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## BegforBag

kobe939 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you kobe939!


----------



## peppers90

Ebis said:


> WoW!! This dress looks so great on you! It looks like $300 instead of $30!



Thank you very much!


----------



## bjorn

BegforBag said:


> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel



You look great


----------



## BegforBag

bjorn said:


> You look great


 
Thank you bjorn.


----------



## ipal

Thanks so much ladies!


BegforBag said:


> Looking great, ladies!!





MrsRance said:


> thank you djsmom
> 
> 
> Love your denim jumpsuit  keep on posting photos ipal
> 
> 
> thank you dear chincac  hopefully I can find soon the hat


----------



## ipal

It's all about mixing "highs and lows"!
I enjoy seeing how you all spice up your outfits with some H.


----------



## thyme

BegforBag said:


> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel



soooo pretty!!


----------



## BegforBag

chincac said:
			
		

> soooo pretty!!



Thank you chincac!!


----------



## BegforBag

These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.   

Victoria Secrets top $ 30
Homemade ruffle skirt
Rubis Marwari PM.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## bjorn

BegforBag said:


> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Love the cherry blossoms and the rubis


----------



## BegforBag

.:Sprigged:. said:
			
		

> Oh wow! I love those cherry blossoms - and your top & hat!



Thank you Sprigged! that hat was from Target.   :-P


----------



## BegforBag

bjorn said:
			
		

> Love the cherry blossoms and the rubis



Thank you bjorn! I love them both too...  LOL


----------



## Millicat

BegforBag said:


> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 

That's a beautiful cherry blossom there, it makes a lovely backdrop.


----------



## BegforBag

Millicat said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful cherry blossom there, it makes a lovely backdrop.



Yes it does!


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful, BegforBag!  Further proof that is isn't the price of the clothes, it's the way they're put together.


----------



## BegforBag

Mindi B said:


> Beautiful, BegforBag! Further proof that is isn't the price of the clothes, it's the way they're put together.


 
Thank you for the sweet words, Mindi !!


----------



## roman_holiday

BegforBag said:
			
		

> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Gorgeous pics!! Love your outfit and the bag. Amazing that the skirt is homemade!


----------



## BegforBag

roman_holiday said:
			
		

> Gorgeous pics!! Love your outfit and the bag. Amazing that the skirt is homemade!



Oh thank you for your compliments, roman_holiday.


----------



## ipal

The cherry blossoms are a beautiful back drop for the Rubis Marwari!
Homemade? Wow.



BegforBag said:


> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

eagle1002us said:
			
		

> Mrs Rance you are workin' it w/that fab hat!
> 
> Darling look!   Mrs. Rance what is the name of that particular H bag?


thank you dear, it's Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile & Etoupe Swift PHW




			
				Millicat said:
			
		

> It's Mrs. Rance's new Birkin


LOL  love the sound of it 




			
				archygirl said:
			
		

> Love this outfit, very classy yet comfortable!


thank you sweetheart  Love your looks also...so pretty 




			
				jinete11 said:
			
		

> I love the beautiful jewel tone colour of your clic clac! What is the colour called?


thank you *jinete11*, it's Bracelet Clic Clac H Extra Large plaque or email Bourgogne GM




			
				Ebis said:
			
		

> You have a stunning Birkin! It's so lovely!


thank you dear *Ebis* 




			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> We are Ghillie cousins in argile/etoupe, just received my Kelly Ghillie 32 a few weeks ago.
> Great pic!


Yay we're cousins  congrats on your Kelly Ghillies 




			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> Out shopping for my next H item today  :-P
> 
> No name $30 tunic dress
> Legging from Target
> $50 Guess wedge heel






			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Lovely lovely *BegforBag*  Looking at your Rubis Marwari made me regret not to take the lindy 30 rubis swift my SA offered me *crying*


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:


> Lovely lovely *BegforBag*  Looking at your Rubis Marwari made me regret not to take the lindy 30 rubis swift my SA offered me *crying*


 
Thank you Mrs Rance. Missed seeing your pics though...    ooohhhh... rubis in swift must have been delicious. Don't worry, you will get nicer ones in the future.


----------



## BegforBag

ipal said:


> The cherry blossoms are a beautiful back drop for the Rubis Marwari!
> Homemade? Wow.


 
Thank you ipal! I really like very much cherry blossoms. So glad we went to see them this year finally. I sometimes like to play around with fabrics to see what I can do with them...  heeheehe...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Thank you Mrs Rance. Missed seeing your pics though...    ooohhhh... rubis in swift must have been delicious. Don't worry, you will get nicer ones in the future.



thank you BegforBag  
Kinda lazy this week  but here's my outfit when I was having dinner with besties on 8 August 2012. sorry for the blurry photo.






Dress: mango
Shoes: charles david
Bracelet: Clic Clac white GHW
Necklace: Pendentif Isthme Corne De Buff Le Et Laque Orange (I dunno the short name)
Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> thank you BegforBag
> Kinda lazy this week  but here's my outfit when I was having dinner with besties on 8 August 2012. sorry for the blurry photo.
> 
> Dress: mango
> Shoes: charles david
> Bracelet: Clic Clac white GHW
> Necklace: Pendentif Isthme Corne De Buff Le Et Laque Orange (I dunno the short name)
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW



Nice combination! The dress looks very comfortable & pretty.


----------



## thyme

BegforBag said:


> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



beautiful pics...love cherry blossoms!


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> thank you BegforBag
> Kinda lazy this week  but here's my outfit when I was having dinner with besties on 8 August 2012. sorry for the blurry photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: mango
> Shoes: charles david
> Bracelet: Clic Clac white GHW
> Necklace: Pendentif Isthme Corne De Buff Le Et Laque Orange (I dunno the short name)
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW



looking lovely as usual *MrsRance*!! hmmm...are you just using the ghillie now and neglecting your other H bags??


----------



## ipal

Well done ensemble! The Isthme seems to compliment the Ghillies well.  





MrsRance said:


> thank you BegforBag
> Kinda lazy this week  but here's my outfit when I was having dinner with besties on 8 August 2012. sorry for the blurry photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: mango
> Shoes: charles david
> Bracelet: Clic Clac white GHW
> Necklace: Pendentif Isthme Corne De Buff Le Et Laque Orange (I dunno the short name)
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Argile/Etoupe Swift PHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ipal said:


> Well done ensemble! The Isthme seems to compliment the Ghillies well.




Love the Isthme! It looks great. So tempting!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Nice combination! The dress looks very comfortable & pretty.


Thank you dear  it is very comfy, I also bought the red color 




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> looking lovely as usual MrsRance!! hmmm...are you just using the ghillie now and neglecting your other H bags??


thank you darling  yes yes *laugh* i could not resist ghillies  




			
				ipal said:
			
		

> Well done ensemble! The Isthme seems to compliment the Ghillies well.


isthme...ahhh that's the name of the necklace  thank you ipal 




			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Love the Isthme! It looks great. So tempting!


thank you dear VigeeLeBrun  now I want more isthme


----------



## Ines12

Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).


----------



## BegforBag

Ines12 said:
			
		

> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31&#128 and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).



Welcome Ines12! Looking good there!


----------



## thyme

Ines12 said:


> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).



welcome *Ines*! lovely scarf..you wear it really well


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Ines12 said:


> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).



Hello Ines12...that's a lovely scarf and i like your dress


----------



## Luvquality

Welcome! Your scarf is stunning!


----------



## Suzie

Ines12 said:


> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).


 Welcome and your ensemble is gorgeous!!


----------



## Millicat

Ines12 said:


> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).


 
Hi Inez - that's one of my favourite names !
Beautiful scarf there, i love the colourway, it's very wearable.


----------



## Ines12

Thank you, ladies; surely, Millicat, I've bought it for wearing every times and it fits perfectly with dark and light clothing.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

A day of running errands that ended with a pedi, in $10 tank top, $30 pants, Louboutin sandals and 35B Etoupe PHW.


----------



## BegforBag

Looking good. love your B. were you still in the nail salon when you took this pic?   LOL....


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Looking good. love your B. were you still in the nail salon when you took this pic?   LOL....



Haha no, I hopped into my car and drove home barefoot. This is in the elevator in my building ;0P


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A day of running errands that ended with a pedi, in $10 tank top, $30 pants, Louboutin sandals and 35B Etoupe PHW.



what a cute barefoot pic


----------



## Shonone

BegforBag said:


> These pics were taken in Spring but only gotten down to posting now.
> 
> Victoria Secrets top $ 30
> Homemade ruffle skirt
> Rubis Marwari PM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Oh, how I love your Spring pics, BegforBag! And I'm a twin with your Marwari PM rubis.


----------



## BegforBag

Shonone said:
			
		

> Oh, how I love your Spring pics, BegforBag! And I'm a twin with your Marwari PM rubis.



Hello Rubis twin! thank you.    would love to see your mod pics too.


----------



## Minda

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A day of running errands that ended with a pedi, in $10 tank top, $30 pants, Louboutin sandals and 35B Etoupe PHW.



I love your 35B Etoupe! What a cute pic. Looking great as always!  Your pics always inspire me to go on a diet and exercise.


----------



## springbaby

Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.


----------



## springbaby

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A day of running errands that ended with a pedi, in $10 tank top, $30 pants, Louboutin sandals and 35B Etoupe PHW.



Very nice! Your B would make any outfit look great. Love this pic hehe


----------



## springbaby

Ines12 said:


> Hello everybody, i am a newbie here. my outfit is Betty Barclay dress (70% of discount is aprx 31) and a scarf 90x90 twill: coup de fouet (colours: indigo, turquoise, aubergine).



Gorgeous scarf! Love the colours


----------



## Millicat

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.


 
You look great, i love your look.
(What shoes did you buy ?!)


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> A day of running errands that ended with a pedi, in $10 tank top, $30 pants, Louboutin sandals and 35B Etoupe PHW.






			
				closetoreal said:
			
		

> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.



Looking great both of you


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Dress: Uniqlo
Belt: Next
Wedges: Hush Puppies
Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence


----------



## Millicat

Lovely casual outfit, i like Hush Puppies sandals too.


----------



## thyme

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.



gorgeous! 



MrsRance said:


> Dress: Uniqlo
> Belt: Next
> Wedges: Hush Puppies
> Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence



you look great *MrsRance*..


----------



## bjorn

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.



I like your outfit


----------



## bjorn

MrsRance said:


> Dress: Uniqlo
> Belt: Next
> Wedges: Hush Puppies
> Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence



Nice! Likey your hat


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Dress: Uniqlo
> Belt: Next
> Wedges: Hush Puppies
> Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence



Mrs Rance, love the outfit. Looking cool & hip!


----------



## BegforBag

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.



You look gorgeous. Is the scarf from Hermes too?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Millicat said:
			
		

> Lovely casual outfit, i like Hush Puppies sandals too.


thanks dear...hush puppies are so comfy 




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> you look great MrsRance..


thank you chincac 




			
				bjorn said:
			
		

> Nice! Likey your hat


thanks bjorn, gonna make this hat my signature 




			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> Mrs Rance, love the outfit. Looking cool & hip!


thank you BegforBag


----------



## bagalogist

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Dress: Uniqlo
> Belt: Next
> Wedges: Hush Puppies
> Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence



I love this! Casual chic! Thumbs up Mrs Rance!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

bagalogist said:
			
		

> I love this! Casual chic! Thumbs up Mrs Rance!



awww thank you bagalogist, you're so sweet


----------



## springbaby

BegforBag said:


> You look gorgeous. Is the scarf from Hermes too?


Thank you *BegforBag*!  No it's by Alexander McQueen 



bjorn said:


> I like your outfit


Thank you *bjorn* 



chincac said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> you look great *MrsRance*..


Thank you *chincac* 



MrsRance said:


> Looking great both of you


Thank you *MrsRance*! 



Millicat said:


> You look great, i love your look.
> (What shoes did you buy ?!)


Thanks *Millicat* I got some boots from Dior. I posted them in the Non-Hermes indulgences thread


----------



## springbaby

MrsRance said:


> Dress: Uniqlo
> Belt: Next
> Wedges: Hush Puppies
> Bracelet: Behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> Bag: Evelyne GM noir clemence



You look great!!


----------



## Millicat

closetoreal said:


> Thank you *BegforBag*!  No it's by Alexander McQueen
> 
> 
> Thank you *bjorn*
> 
> 
> Thank you *chincac*
> 
> 
> Thank you *MrsRance*!
> 
> 
> Thanks *Millicat* I got some boots from Dior. I posted them in the Non-Hermes indulgences thread


 
Am off to look !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.




Perfect!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

closetoreal said:
			
		

> You look great!!



thank you thank you


----------



## mimoko

*Marwari BE pm*
Top:- Peacock ($16US-50% discounted)
Bottom:- Debenham jeans ($16US- 90% discounted price)


----------



## BegforBag

mimoko said:
			
		

> Marwari BE pm
> Top:- Peacock ($16US-50% discounted)
> Bottom:- Debenham jeans ($16US- 90% discounted price)



looking cool. Your BE Marwari is pretty!


----------



## bjorn

mimoko said:


> *Marwari BE pm*
> Top:- Peacock ($16US-50% discounted)
> Bottom:- Debenham jeans ($16US- 90% discounted price)



Like your outfit 

And  your BE Marwari..


----------



## HelenaOfficial

mimoko said:
			
		

> Marwari BE pm
> Top:- Peacock ($16US-50% discounted)
> Bottom:- Debenham jeans ($16US- 90% discounted price)



so good to see you here mimoko  ohh I heart your Marwari BE. love your casual look


----------



## BegforBag

No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:











Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## springbaby

BegforBag said:


> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854104
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Wow you look amazing!


----------



## thyme

BegforBag said:


> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854104
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



sooooo pretty!!


----------



## bibichu

BegforBag said:
			
		

> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



You look totally stunning!! What a pair of leg. Wish i can have it in my next life


----------



## BegforBag

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Wow you look amazing!



Thank you, closetoreal!  (hugs)


----------



## BegforBag

chincac said:
			
		

> sooooo pretty!!



thank you , chincac! I love your action pics!


----------



## BegforBag

bibichu said:
			
		

> You look totally stunning!! What a pair of leg. Wish i can have it in my next life



LOL... thank you bibichu! I think the high heels helped  A LOT! heeheehee...   :-P


----------



## joelynkzh

BegforBag said:
			
		

> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Oh whao u look gorgeous!
Love how ur shoes matches ur bag


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Owwww yes you look so gorgeous


----------



## maryg1

I was late in checking this thread, all the outfits look great! The summer season is almost over, I'm so looking forward to see winter outfits


----------



## BegforBag

joelynkzh said:
			
		

> Oh whao u look gorgeous!
> Love how ur shoes matches ur bag



Thank you joelynkzh! I didnt realise the shoes matches the bag until last week.   :-P


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Owwww yes you look so gorgeous



Thank you MrsRance! Missing your pics here... lol...


----------



## bjorn

BegforBag said:


> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854104
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful


----------



## sydspy

maryg1 said:


> I was late in checking this thread, all the outfits look great! The summer season is almost over, I'm so looking forward to see winter outfits



You won't be getting it from the land Down Under or where I am at the moment...........he he he.........


----------



## BegforBag

bjorn said:
			
		

> Beautiful



Thank you bjorn!


----------



## scoreee

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.


Love Love Love


----------



## scoreee

MrsRance said:


> today I have formal dinner at Thailand Embassy in my city, so I need to dress up with Batik the Indonesian heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: danar hadi batik
> wedges: camper
> bag: kelly 32 gold ghw
> bracelet: clic clac XL



Dandy chic!


----------



## scoreee

CHEAP AND CHIC!!


----------



## myism

closetoreal said:


> Casual shopping day  Romper from Target and denim jacket from H&M.



love your outfit


----------



## Deborah1986

BegforBag said:


> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854104
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Wow so pretty love it  perfect


----------



## BegforBag

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> Wow so pretty love it  perfect



Thank you Deborah1986!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Thank you MrsRance! Missing your pics here... lol...


me too, I miss posting in here also  no special occasion to dress up, only go to my daughter's school and gym, so it means  jeans & tshirt plus GP only 




			
				scoreee said:
			
		

> Dandy chic!


thank you scoreee


----------



## johannamaria

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> Wow so pretty love it  perfect



Wauw really love this thumbs up!!!


----------



## BegforBag

johannamaria said:


> Wauw really love this thumbs up!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BegforBag said:


> No name yellow lace dress, Guess Nude heel:
> 
> View attachment 1854102
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854104
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




*BegforBag*, love this outfit, it's perfect!
You look great.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Finally posting again after hiatus from this thread 

Today I was hang out with my bestie *KeeKeee* and we went to our favorites store 










Blouse: Dorothy Perkins
Shorts: Uniqlo
Black pumps: Payless
Bag: Kelly 32 Gold Togo GHW
Bracelets: CDC Orange Swift GHW & Bvlgari Bzero Gold
Necklace: Bvlgari Bzero Gold
Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia

thank you for letting me share


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> Finally posting again after hiatus from this thread
> 
> Today I was hang out with my bestie *KeeKeee* and we went to our favorites store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Black pumps: Payless
> Bag: Kelly 32 Gold Togo GHW
> Bracelets: CDC Orange Swift GHW & Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Necklace: Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> thank you for letting me share



great pic!!! both of you look good..what is in the bags??? i want to know!!


----------



## BegforBag

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> BegforBag, love this outfit, it's perfect!
> You look great.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Finally posting again after hiatus from this thread
> 
> Today I was hang out with my bestie KeeKeee and we went to our favorites store
> 
> Blouse: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Black pumps: Payless
> Bag: Kelly 32 Gold Togo GHW
> Bracelets: CDC Orange Swift GHW & Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Necklace: Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Great action pics. Both you & Keekee look great Mrs Rance. I see the Orange bag....  reveal reveal??    :-P


----------



## mimoko

MrsRance said:


> Finally posting again after hiatus from this thread
> 
> Today I was hang out with my bestie *KeeKeee* and we went to our favorites store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Black pumps: Payless
> Bag: Kelly 32 Gold Togo GHW
> Bracelets: CDC Orange Swift GHW & Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Necklace: Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> thank you for letting me share


 
Looking great MrsRance! Looking forward to all your pics!!


----------



## springbaby

Dress from Forever21
Denim jacket & belt from H&M

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## springbaby

MrsRance said:


> Finally posting again after hiatus from this thread
> 
> Today I was hang out with my bestie *KeeKeee* and we went to our favorites store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Black pumps: Payless
> Bag: Kelly 32 Gold Togo GHW
> Bracelets: CDC Orange Swift GHW & Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Necklace: Bvlgari Bzero Gold
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> thank you for letting me share



You both look great!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Great action pics. Both you & Keekee look great Mrs Rance. I see the Orange bag....  reveal reveal??    :-P


thank you dear *BegforBag*  I did reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-new-special-bag-update-pg7-756124.html





			
				mimoko said:
			
		

> Looking great MrsRance! Looking forward to all your pics!!


thank you my dear 




			
				closetoreal said:
			
		

> You both look great!!


thanks *closetoreal*! I love your outfit and your hair bun...so chic


----------



## HelenaOfficial

here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF 












top: Dorothy Perkins
skirt: Minimal
shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
bag: Garden Party Etoupe 
Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
watch: Kelly 2 barenia


----------



## joelynkzh

MrsRance said:
			
		

> here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF
> 
> top: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Minimal
> shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> bag: Garden Party Etoupe
> Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
> watch: Kelly 2 barenia



U never fail to charm me w ur outfits 
I wish I can bump into u on the streets someday... ESP w ur ghilles B. I LOVE it SOOOO much!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

joelynkzh said:
			
		

> U never fail to charm me w ur outfits
> I wish I can bump into u on the streets someday... ESP w ur ghilles B. I LOVE it SOOOO much!



Awwww you're so sweet *joelynkzh*  thank you so much. your kind word made my day  maybe next time you visit Jakarta, PM me okay...let's have a meet up


----------



## BegforBag

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Dress from Forever21
> Denim jacket & belt from H&M
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look gorgeous! so chic with your hairdo.


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF
> 
> top: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Minimal
> shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> bag: Garden Party Etoupe
> Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
> watch: Kelly 2 barenia



Thanks for the link, MrsRance! I finally saw your reveal in the other thread.   
Love your ensemble today. Especially how your bracelets compliments the pattern of the skirt.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, MrsRance! I finally saw your reveal in the other thread.
> Love your ensemble today. Especially how your bracelets compliments the pattern of the skirt.



thank you *BegforBag*  wanted to wear my black Evelyne but lazy to change bag


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Minimal
> shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> bag: Garden Party Etoupe
> Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
> watch: Kelly 2 barenia



lovely *MrsRance*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> lovely MrsRance



 dear *chincac*


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly


----------



## BegforBag

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly



You look great! The Lindy 26 suits you so well. may i ask what is your height please? tnk you!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

BegforBag said:
			
		

> You look great! The Lindy 26 suits you so well. may i ask what is your height please? tnk you!



Thank you! I'm 5'5"


----------



## luckylove

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly



Wow!  Love your Mykonos lindy!!!!!! She looks fabulous on you!  she is one of my HGs  that I am still on the hunt for!  Maybe we will be Lindy twins one day!  Do you wear this color year round or do you find it works besat for just spring and Summer?  Best Wishes!


----------



## springbaby

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly



You look great! Love the colour of your lindy with the shorts!


----------



## springbaby

MrsRance said:


> here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Minimal
> shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> bag: Garden Party Etoupe
> Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
> watch: Kelly 2 barenia



Nice casual outfit! I like the stacking of the bracelets


----------



## springbaby

BegforBag said:


> You look gorgeous! so chic with your hairdo.



Thank you *BegforBag*


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly



cute outfit with the lindy


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

luckylove said:
			
		

> Wow!  Love your Mykonos lindy!!!!!! She looks fabulous on you!  she is one of my HGs  that I am still on the hunt for!  Maybe we will be Lindy twins one day!  Do you wear this color year round or do you find it works besat for just spring and Summer?  Best Wishes!



I hope we can be Lindy twins soon! :0) to answer your Q, I do wear it year round but where I live it's summer all year ;0) But I think it would be a nice dash of color against an all black or all white outfit in the winter too, don't you think? 




			
				closetoreal said:
			
		

> You look great! Love the colour of your lindy with the shorts!



Thank you! The shorts are actually neon pink IRL but I'm glad I bought them. They cheer me up every time I wear them :0D




			
				chincac said:
			
		

> cute outfit with the lindy


 
Thank you, chincac!


----------



## loves

love this outfit! you really should get a hat like the one in your pic

btw all my outfits aren't expensive but am too lazy to x-post between the action and cheap chic thread 



MrsRance said:


> here's my today's outfit...gonna have lunch with BFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Minimal
> shoes: My Joy Salvatore Ferragamo
> bag: Garden Party Etoupe
> Bracelets: Behapi Double Tour noir/etain and blanc/rouge casaque
> watch: Kelly 2 barenia


----------



## loves

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly



cute! i think i am the only one left in sg who has never tried on the fit flops


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

loves said:
			
		

> cute! i think i am the only one left in sg who has never tried on the fit flops



They are much better looking than when they first came out. I wear them to walk my dogs and run errands. I think they do work to some extent cos I wore them once all day and my leg muscles ached the next day :0P


----------



## vsminimoose

My dream?  To be a "effing nobody" in a track suit while sporting a birkin.  I don't know if it's ever going to happen though.  The birkin that is, not the track suit


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Running errands in: ASOS Tshirt, $30 shorts from Korea, Fitflops and Lindy 26 in Mykonos and camouflage Twilly


this make me want to own Lindy so bad  




			
				closetoreal said:
			
		

> Nice casual outfit! I like the stacking of the bracelets


thank you dear *closetoreal*




			
				loves said:
			
		

> love this outfit! you really should get a hat like the one in your pic
> 
> btw all my outfits aren't expensive but am too lazy to x-post between the action and cheap chic thread


thank you *loves*  yes I am still looking for that hat  
I sometimes confuse to post between here and the action thread also...maybe need to be merged


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

MrsRance said:


> this make me want to own Lindy so bad
> 
> 
> thank you dear *closetoreal*
> 
> 
> thank you *loves*  yes I am still looking for that hat
> I sometimes confuse to post between here and the action thread also...maybe need to be merged



The Lindy is definitely a very practical bag  btw I have a hat that's almost identical as the one in your pix, it's from Topshop


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> The Lindy is definitely a very practical bag  btw I have a hat that's almost identical as the one in your pix, it's from Topshop



Ohhh you're so bad....now I am more craving for lindy instead Birkin :Graucho: thanks for the info, will go to my local topshop to see if they still have the hat


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Tops: H & M 
Leggings: H & M
Bag: Marwari
Shoes: J'amie Mascaro
Bracelet: Behapi DT blanc/rouge casaque 
Watch: Kelly 2
Necklace: isthme


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> Tops: H & M
> Leggings: H & M
> Bag: Marwari
> Shoes: J'amie Mascaro
> Bracelet: Behapi DT blanc/rouge casaque
> Watch: Kelly 2
> Necklace: isthme



i like your casual looks *MrsRance*!! simple and comfortable and stylish


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:


> Tops: H & M
> Leggings: H & M
> Bag: Marwari
> Shoes: J'amie Mascaro
> Bracelet: Behapi DT blanc/rouge casaque
> Watch: Kelly 2
> Necklace: isthme


 
  sooo pretty!!


----------



## luckylove

MrsRance said:


> Tops: H & M
> Leggings: H & M
> Bag: Marwari
> Shoes: J'amie Mascaro
> Bracelet: Behapi DT blanc/rouge casaque
> Watch: Kelly 2
> Necklace: isthme


Hi MrsRance! your outfit and bag look great together.  You always look so stylish and chic!


----------



## BegforBag

Sightseeing with my Evelyne.

AX top, Zara jeans, Guess wedge heel:




No name tunic dress & tight, Converse sneakers:


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> i like your casual looks MrsRance!! simple and comfortable and stylish


thank you *chincac*  I love casual looks  




			
				BegforBag said:
			
		

> sooo pretty!!


thank you dear *BegforBag*  love your looks also and today I wore Evelyne too 




			
				luckylove said:
			
		

> Hi MrsRance! your outfit and bag look great together.  You always look so stylish and chic!


thank you for your sweet comment dear *luckylove*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter  

















me:
Tops: Banana Republic
Jeans: Mark & Spencer
Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
Wedges: Hermes Sofia
Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie 
Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
Earrings: Hermes

daughter:
jumpsuit: mothercare
shoes: payless


----------



## BegforBag

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter
> 
> me:
> Tops: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Mark & Spencer
> Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
> Wedges: Hermes Sofia
> Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
> Earrings: Hermes
> 
> daughter:
> jumpsuit: mothercare
> shoes: payless



Both you & your daughter look so lovely. She is so adorable!! Love the pic of you two together.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Both you & your daughter look so lovely. She is so adorable!! Love the pic of you two together.



thank you for your sweet comment dear *BegforBag*


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi everyone
I love seeing everyone's great outfit combinations! This is one of mine - I really love this Zara dress I got in the sale for £10 with my Kelly 28cm in Bleu de Prusse  and cardigan by Zara Girls.


----------



## Couture Coco

And another one: 
Silk top - vintage Max Mara
Trousers - M&S


----------



## BegforBag

Couture Coco said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I love seeing everyone's great outfit combinations! This is one of mine - I really love this Zara dress I got in the sale for £10 with my Kelly 28cm in Bleu de Prusse  and cardigan by Zara Girls.






			
				Couture Coco said:
			
		

> And another one:
> Silk top - vintage Max Mara
> Trousers - M&S



Love your outfit, Especially the one with the pants! Thanks for posting.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Couture Coco said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I love seeing everyone's great outfit combinations! This is one of mine - I really love this Zara dress I got in the sale for £10 with my Kelly 28cm in Bleu de Prusse  and cardigan by Zara Girls.



Hellooo *Couture Coco*...love your dress and ofkors your Kelly


----------



## Couture Coco

Ah thank you ladies!


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> And another one:
> Silk top - vintage Max Mara
> Trousers - M&S



lovely kelly!! 



MrsRance said:


> Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:
> Tops: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Mark & Spencer
> Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
> Wedges: Hermes Sofia
> Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
> Earrings: Hermes
> 
> daughter:
> jumpsuit: mothercare
> shoes: payless



such adorable pics *MrsRance*..you and your daughter convey such happiness in your pictures  makes me smile..love the Sofia espadrilles!! are they comfy to wear all day and to walk on???


----------



## luckylove

Couture Coco said:


> Hi everyone
> I love seeing everyone's great outfit combinations! This is one of mine - I really love this Zara dress I got in the sale for £10 with my Kelly 28cm in Bleu de Prusse  and cardigan by Zara Girls.



I am drooling over your kelly!  gorgeous!! I sooo need A kelly in a beautiful shade of blue.....  wish list is getting longer!


----------



## xaipie

gorg!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> such adorable pics MrsRance..you and your daughter convey such happiness in your pictures  makes me smile..love the Sofia espadrilles!! are they comfy to wear all day and to walk on???



thank you my dear  good to know I could make someone smile  it was my first time wearing the Sofia, kinda hurt though but still bearable. I will let you know again after I wear it again. hopefully the leather become softer


----------



## loves

BegforBag said:


> Sightseeing with my Evelyne.
> 
> AX top, Zara jeans, Guess wedge heel:
> 
> View attachment 1873949
> 
> 
> No name tunic dress & tight, Converse sneakers:
> 
> View attachment 1873950



you look fabulous!



MrsRance said:


> Tops: H & M
> Leggings: H & M
> Bag: Marwari
> Shoes: J'amie Mascaro
> Bracelet: Behapi DT blanc/rouge casaque
> Watch: Kelly 2
> Necklace: isthme



love your pics MrRance



Couture Coco said:


> Hi everyone
> I love seeing everyone's great outfit combinations! This is one of mine - I really love this Zara dress I got in the sale for £10 with my Kelly 28cm in Bleu de Prusse  and cardigan by Zara Girls.



bdp is GORGEOUS!!! you look fab



MrsRance said:


> Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:
> Tops: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Mark & Spencer
> Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
> Wedges: Hermes Sofia
> Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
> Earrings: Hermes
> 
> daughter:
> jumpsuit: mothercare
> shoes: payless


looking good, love your shoes!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

MrsRance said:


> Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:
> Tops: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Mark & Spencer
> Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
> Wedges: Hermes Sofia
> Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
> Earrings: Hermes
> 
> daughter:
> jumpsuit: mothercare
> shoes: payless



You and your daughter look so cute in matching outfits!


----------



## Halothane

Today on my way to Celine to collect my third luggage

muji top: $20 USD
Dress: $15USD from korea

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BegforBag

loves said:
			
		

> you look fabulous!
> 
> love your pics MrRance
> 
> bdp is GORGEOUS!!! you look fab
> 
> looking good, love your shoes!



Thank you Loves!


----------



## BegforBag

Halothane said:
			
		

> Today on my way to Celine to collect my third luggage
> 
> muji top: $20 USD
> Dress: $15USD from korea
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Oh you look so sweet in that outfit.


----------



## loves

Halothane said:


> Today on my way to Celine to collect my third luggage
> 
> muji top: $20 USD
> Dress: $15USD from korea
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



very pretty halothane! i love muji too


----------



## HelenaOfficial

yesterday I went to Hermes "metiers" at Hermes Hyatt Jakarta. This event is part of the 10th Anniversary of the Hermes Boutique at Grand Hyatt Jakarta.
I went with *KeeKeee*











me & mr. craftsman 





Dress: Mango
Heels: Tod's
Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Swift argile/etoupe phw
Necklace: Isthme
Bracelets: Wide clic clac & Affranchie
Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia

And this is my outfit for today 






Top: Dorothy Perkins
Shorts: Uniqlo
Bag: garden party etoupe
Flats: Salvatore Ferragamo
Bracelet: behapi DT noir/etain
Watch: Kelly 2

thank you for letting me share


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> You and your daughter look so cute in matching outfits!


thank you dear *IcookIeatIshop*




			
				Halothane said:
			
		

> Today on my way to Celine to collect my third luggage
> 
> muji top: $20 USD
> Dress: $15USD from korea
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



ohhhh so pretty  I like your dress from Korea. too bad Korean sizes are way too small for me


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> yesterday I went to Hermes "metiers" at Hermes Hyatt Jakarta. This event is part of the 10th Anniversary of the Hermes Boutique at Grand Hyatt Jakarta.
> I went with *KeeKeee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me & mr. craftsman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mango
> Heels: Tod's
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Swift argile/etoupe phw
> Necklace: Isthme
> Bracelets: Wide clic clac & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> And this is my outfit for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Bag: garden party etoupe
> Flats: Salvatore Ferragamo
> Bracelet: behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2
> 
> thank you for letting me share



lovely..you have a wonderful smile!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

White Oasis sandals worn with top from Korea, Nike shorts and acrylic necklace


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> lovely..you have a wonderful smile!


thank you *chincac*, you're so sweet 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> White Oasis sandals worn with top from Korea, Nike shorts and acrylic necklace


I really like your outfit...so fresh


----------



## johannamaria

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Dress from Forever21
> Denim jacket & belt from H&M
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



And again soooo pretty tumbs up!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

MrsRance said:
			
		

> thank you chincac, you're so sweet
> 
> I really like your outfit...so fresh



Thank you! :0)


----------



## springbaby

The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!


----------



## springbaby

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> White Oasis sandals worn with top from Korea, Nike shorts and acrylic necklace



Very nice. Love the sandals. You look great!


----------



## springbaby

MrsRance said:
			
		

> yesterday I went to Hermes "metiers" at Hermes Hyatt Jakarta. This event is part of the 10th Anniversary of the Hermes Boutique at Grand Hyatt Jakarta.
> I went with KeeKeee
> 
> me & mr. craftsman
> 
> Dress: Mango
> Heels: Tod's
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Swift argile/etoupe phw
> Necklace: Isthme
> Bracelets: Wide clic clac & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> And this is my outfit for today
> 
> Top: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Bag: garden party etoupe
> Flats: Salvatore Ferragamo
> Bracelet: behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2
> 
> thank you for letting me share



You're always so chic MrsRance!


----------



## springbaby

johannamaria said:
			
		

> And again soooo pretty tumbs up!!!



Thank you!


----------



## lily_lv

Today I'm wearing: 
Zara Jeans
H&M Blazer, top and belt
Zanotti Shoes
Yellow Couvertures et tenues scarf/  Green Brides de gala (did not know which one two choose  )


----------



## Dany_37

lily_lv said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Zara Jeans
> H&M Blazer, top and belt
> Zanotti Shoes
> Yellow Couvertures et tenues scarf/ Green Brides de gala (did not know which one two choose  )


 
You look stunning dear!!!


----------



## luckylove

lily_lv said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Zara Jeans
> H&M Blazer, top and belt
> Zanotti Shoes
> Yellow Couvertures et tenues scarf/  Green Brides de gala (did not know which one two choose  )



Such a great look on you!  I think I am partial to the green,  but both look lovely.  Your shoes are amazing too!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lily_lv said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing:
> Zara Jeans
> H&M Blazer, top and belt
> Zanotti Shoes
> Yellow Couvertures et tenues scarf/  Green Brides de gala (did not know which one two choose  )



love your shoes...you look great


----------



## HelenaOfficial

closetoreal said:
			
		

> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!



ohhhh you are so chic, I like the way you dress  what shoes are those? ballerina flats?
thank you dear


----------



## springbaby

MrsRance said:
			
		

> ohhhh you are so chic, I like the way you dress  what shoes are those? ballerina flats?
> thank you dear



Thank you  They are flats by Chanel


----------



## HelenaOfficial

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Thank you  They are flats by Chanel



Thanks


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

closetoreal said:
			
		

> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!



You look so cute! Are you sporting the sock bun? I just can't get all my hair in there no matter how hard I try :0(


----------



## lily_lv

*Dany_37* and* MrsRance :* Thank you so much ladies !!

*lucklylove* : thank you so much dear ! I finally went for the green one, it added a nice pop of color


----------



## Virginiamb

closetoreal said:
			
		

> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!



Very classy outfit and I love your handbag


----------



## springbaby

lily_lv said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Zara Jeans
> H&M Blazer, top and belt
> Zanotti Shoes
> Yellow Couvertures et tenues scarf/  Green Brides de gala (did not know which one two choose  )



You look great!


----------



## springbaby

Virginiamb said:


> Very classy outfit and I love your handbag



Thank you!


----------



## springbaby

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look so cute! Are you sporting the sock bun? I just can't get all my hair in there no matter how hard I try :0(



Thank you  Yes, I am! At first I found it quite difficult since my hair is very long. But after a few tries, I got the hang of it. Do you have a lot of layers in your hair? I find that makes it more difficult. I kind of have to tuck in the very ends and certain pieces as I go along.


----------



## lily_lv

closetoreal said:


> You look great!



Thanks, so do you  Loooove your Kelly!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Thank you  Yes, I am! At first I found it quite difficult since my hair is very long. But after a few tries, I got the hang of it. Do you have a lot of layers in your hair? I find that makes it more difficult. I kind of have to tuck in the very ends and certain pieces as I go along.



I have a LOT of hair. My hair dresser always complains it's 2-3x what normal people has so she has to layer it, and you're right, the layers keep on falling out of the sock ring :0(  Yours look great, maybe I'll try again. Btw I never thought I wanted a black K but you're making me rethink that :0P


----------



## Jadeite

Halothane said:


> Today on my way to Celine to collect my third luggage
> 
> muji top: $20 USD
> Dress: $15USD from korea
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



so young and hip. yes the outfit is quite korean. 




MrsRance said:


> yesterday I went to Hermes "metiers" at Hermes Hyatt Jakarta. This event is part of the 10th Anniversary of the Hermes Boutique at Grand Hyatt Jakarta.
> I went with *KeeKeee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me & mr. craftsman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mango
> Heels: Tod's
> Bag: Birkin 30 Ghillies Swift argile/etoupe phw
> Necklace: Isthme
> Bracelets: Wide clic clac & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia
> 
> And this is my outfit for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Dorothy Perkins
> Shorts: Uniqlo
> Bag: garden party etoupe
> Flats: Salvatore Ferragamo
> Bracelet: behapi DT noir/etain
> Watch: Kelly 2
> 
> thank you for letting me share



hi MrsRance and KeeKee, you both look lovely.




IcookIeatIshop said:


> White Oasis sandals worn with top from Korea, Nike shorts and acrylic necklace



easily mistaken for a teen. !


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Jadeite said:
			
		

> hi MrsRance and KeeKee, you both look lovely.



Thank you dear


----------



## sammytheMUA

closetoreal said:


> Dress from Forever21
> Denim jacket & belt from H&M
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



i love this entire look


----------



## royalhyness

[/SIZE][/FONT]





closetoreal said:


> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!





Oh wow, you look like a more lovely, fit, Kim Kardashian 
I mean that as a compliment. You look fantastic by the way.


----------



## Daniellina

Love the scarf! Even though the whole outfit is black too, the bag just pops next to the animal print.


----------



## iamaka

MrsRance said:


> Today I attended Hermes event with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:
> Tops: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Mark & Spencer
> Bag : Evelyne GM Noir
> Wedges: Hermes Sofia
> Bracelets: Clic clac blue jeans ghw & Affranchie
> Watch: Kelly 2 Barenia phw
> Earrings: Hermes
> 
> daughter:
> jumpsuit: mothercare
> shoes: payless



Both you and your daughter look so cute!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

iamaka said:
			
		

> Both you and your daughter look so cute!



  *iamaka*


----------



## Allee

Going to breakfast. 
Forever21 top and skirt, Kate Spade flats and my fave xbody Herbag.


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Going to breakfast.
> Forever21 top and skirt, Kate Spade flats and my fave xbody Herbag.
> 
> View attachment 1888477



very nice to see herbag in action!


----------



## texasbrooke

maryg1 said:
			
		

> We've seen wonderful pictures of our ladies wearing Hermes and great clothes, but not all of us can afford to match their Hermes items with Chanel, Louboutin, Gucci or Prada.
> So, pls. share with us your pictures of you rocking your Hermes with cheap outfits!


Jige, CDC, scarf with Banana Republic skirt and INC jacket. YSL belt, Chanel slingbacks pumps


----------



## Ladybaga

texasbrooke said:


> Jige, CDC, scarf with Banana Republic skirt and INC jacket. YSL belt, Chanel slingbacks pumps



This is such a classic outfit! I love every piece! You look amazing!!!
(Great styling!)


----------



## texasbrooke

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> This is such a classic outfit! I love every piece! You look amazing!!!
> (Great styling!)



Thank you!  The tennis tan line at my ankles is a little distracting....  Lol!  Oh well!!!


----------



## am2022

shopping for my teenager last Xmas 2010 and got this F21 skirt...
finally wore it to work..
marant poppy shoes, BB kelly 32 with canvas strap, red clic , sword leather jacket, j crew top!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

amacasa said:
			
		

> shopping for my teenager last Xmas 2010 and got this F21 skirt...
> finally wore it to work..
> marant poppy shoes, BB kelly 32 with canvas strap, red clic , sword leather jacket, j crew top!



Such a cute outfit!


----------



## lily_lv

texasbrooke said:


> Jige, CDC, scarf with Banana Republic skirt and INC jacket. YSL belt, Chanel slingbacks pumps



Great outfit!  I love the scarf !


----------



## Allee

Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby. 
Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox


----------



## nyyparis

Tee is from maple hk 12.5usd 
jeans usd 12.5 
wedge from kila kila japan usd$60


----------



## luckylove

nyyparis said:


> Tee is from maple hk 12.5usd
> jeans usd 12.5
> wedge from kila kila japan usd$60



Love your 25cm birkin!  So hard to find these days!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby.
> Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox
> 
> View attachment 1889960



very nice toolbox!! we are toolbox sisters..i just got the same one in 26! 



nyyparis said:


> Tee is from maple hk 12.5usd
> jeans usd 12.5
> wedge from kila kila japan usd$60



cute B!!


----------



## Allee

chincac said:
			
		

> very nice toolbox!! we are toolbox sisters..i just got the same one in 26!
> 
> cute B!!



Yay!!! Congrats! I thought you didn't like the TB..the TB thread must have changed your mind!! Please post pics


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Yay!!! Congrats! I thought you didn't like the TB..the TB thread must have changed your mind!! Please post pics



:shame: yes i have to eat my own words!! my SA insisted that i tried it on even though i told her i don't like the toolbox!!! but the 26 suits me fine and i love swift and i love argile..the rest as they say is history!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Allee said:
			
		

> Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby.
> Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox



I LOVE ur toolbox! Is it bi-colored?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chincac said:
			
		

> :shame: yes i have to eat my own words!! my SA insisted that i tried it on even though i told her i don't like the toolbox!!! but the 26 suits me fine and i love swift and i love argile..the rest as they say is history!



I'm with you on this. When it first came out I HATED it, but now that I've seen the smaller ones  I've changed my mind and want one too :0P


----------



## MsHermesAU

Allee said:


> Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby.
> Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox
> 
> View attachment 1889960


 
Oh wow, this toolbox looks BEAUTIFUL on you. Very, very nice  Toolboxes are my favourite H bag at the moment!


----------



## nyyparis

luckylove said:
			
		

> Love your 25cm birkin!  So hard to find these days!  Thanks for sharing!



U are welcome


----------



## nyyparis

Thanks for the compliment , 25 B hold more than i can think



chincac said:


> very nice toolbox!! we are toolbox sisters..i just got the same one in 26!
> 
> 
> 
> cute B!!


----------



## nyyparis

You are welcome 


luckylove said:


> Love your 25cm birkin!  So hard to find these days!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dolly Llama

friponne said:


> Pants & shirt from tkMaxx clearance (were about a fiver / each) - the rest is vintage H.


Your vest is beautiful!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> :shame: yes i have to eat my own words!! my SA insisted that i tried it on even though i told her i don't like the toolbox!!! but the 26 suits me fine and i love swift and i love argile..the rest as they say is history!



*chincac* which one do you prefer, Lindy or Toolbox? TIA


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> *chincac* which one do you prefer, Lindy or Toolbox? TIA



Hi *MrsRance* hmmmmm...too early to tell since i just got the toolbox. but i personally think the look of the lindy is more unique compared to the toolbox. but the ability to use longer straps (ie evelyne/kelly straps) on the toolbox is a plus for me as i also like to carry bags cross body and slung low on the hips sometimes! can't do that with lindy. but to be honest, i bought this particular toolbox because of the leather and colour combo rather than for the bag itself. i have tried toolboxes in orange, blue jean, etain, iris and bleu electrique and i felt none of them look right on me..but argile swift is a dream  i am sure you understand since you have your incrediblly gorgeous argile ghillie B


----------



## Irishbb

Wow! You ladies are certainly rocking your Hermes! You all look fantastic!


----------



## Ebis

Orange picotin lock 

Skirt: forever21 usd 8


----------



## Ebis

Jacket: H&M x Versace 

Dress: H&M 

Shoes: new look


----------



## Halothane

Today going to have chocolate afternoon tea in Ritz carlton in Elements of HK.

Beams Heart top from Japan, $120 USD

H and M trousers, $12USD,

Fitflop $85 USD


----------



## Allee

Taking the SIL out to lunch for her bday. 

Top and shorts: H&M 
Shoes: Hollywould for Target 
I used a scarf ring as a pendant since I don't know how to wear scarfs 
Was missing my mom so I have her diamond bracelet on.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Ebis said:
			
		

> Orange picotin lock
> 
> Skirt: forever21 usd 8






			
				Halothane said:
			
		

> Today going to have chocolate afternoon tea in Ritz carlton in Elements of HK.
> 
> Beams Heart top from Japan, $120 USD
> 
> H and M trousers, $12USD,
> 
> Fitflop $85 USD






			
				Allee said:
			
		

> Taking the SIL out to lunch for her bday.
> 
> Top and shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Hollywould for Target
> I used a scarf ring as a pendant since I don't know how to wear scarfs
> Was missing my mom so I have her diamond bracelet on.



Nice outfit Ladies  thanks for sharing


----------



## Ebis

Allee said:
			
		

> Taking the SIL out to lunch for her bday.
> 
> Top and shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Hollywould for Target
> I used a scarf ring as a pendant since I don't know how to wear scarfs
> Was missing my mom so I have her diamond bracelet on.



Love your idea to use the scarf ring as a pedant, so chic!


----------



## addictsavenue

This thread rocks!! Keep it going ladies!


----------



## addictsavenue

closetoreal said:


> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!



Love ur outfit! U look wonderful!


----------



## Allee

H&M dress $15


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> H&M dress $15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905331



*Allee *very pretty!! the twillies are gorgeous on the toolbox too.


----------



## Kimora

U guys looked sensational...
One more thing to learn from (i am a new comer)... thanks everyone...


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> H&M dress $15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905331



Allee, you look great! I am loving all your H accessories in this photo! Is your bracelet UV? Llove the twillies on your toolbox!


----------



## Allee

chincac said:
			
		

> Allee very pretty!! the twillies are gorgeous on the toolbox too.



Thanks Chincac! I was going to consult you on the twillies first. I had one on my gp and saw another at the store. They held it for me so I can bring in my TB to see if it matched well. I love pink n there's a touch if orange so it was perfect.


----------



## Allee

luckylove said:
			
		

> Allee, you look great! I am loving all your H accessories in this photo! Is your bracelet UV? Llove the twillies on your toolbox!



Thanks Luckylove!!!! Yes my kdt is UV, my fav color of the moment. I was so happy when I found this dress while unpacking. Bought it last year and finally fitting into it and it matched the TB!!!


----------



## Megs

Love this thread ladies!!!!!!


----------



## addictsavenue

Allee said:


> H&M dress $15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905331



U carry off the toolbox well..  Love the colors in this ensemble, so bright and cheery but still a feminine touch to it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

addictsavenue said:
			
		

> U carry off the toolbox well..  Love the colors in this ensemble, so bright and cheery but still a feminine touch to it!



Agreed! Love everything inc. Kelly bracelet!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Morning ladies 

Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
Skirt - Zara - £59


----------



## baghag21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59


 
Great outfit!  Such a cute Kelly...looks superb with that outfit.


----------



## so_sofya1985

baghag21 said:
			
		

> Great outfit!  Such a cute Kelly...looks superb with that outfit.



Thank you dearest!


----------



## MadameM

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59



Great outfit and lovely bag!


----------



## Allee

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59



Cute outfit!!! I need a red Kelly!!! You look great!


----------



## so_sofya1985

MadameM said:
			
		

> Great outfit and lovely bag!






			
				Allee said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!!! I need a red Kelly!!! You look great!



Thank you ladies! Red Kelly is indeed a classic! I use it most out of all my bags!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59




Amazing outfit! You look great. 
I love your jumping boots. They are fantastic.


----------



## so_sofya1985

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Amazing outfit! You look great.
> I love your jumping boots. They are fantastic.



Thank you darling! I rarely wear them as scared to crease have you seem them in grey? Those are fab too!


----------



## Allee

Keeping it simple today, no accessories. 

F21 top $4 and skirt $20. Kate Spade flats


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> Keeping it simple today, no accessories.
> 
> F21 top $4 and skirt $20. Kate Spade flats
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906312



So cute!


----------



## thyme

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59



very nice!! i love your rouge Kelly  an the jumping boots are amazing aren't they??


----------



## so_sofya1985

Allee said:
			
		

> Keeping it simple today, no accessories.
> 
> F21 top $4 and skirt $20. Kate Spade flats



Love the skirt and of course the bag


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Keeping it simple today, no accessories.
> 
> F21 top $4 and skirt $20. Kate Spade flats
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906312



*Allee* I love the black and white pairing. I think you carry the herbag really well. Do you find it easy to use?? My H SA had difficulty opening it up to show me the inside and i thought if it was that much hassle, then probably not for me!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

chincac said:


> very nice!! i love your rouge Kelly  an the jumping boots are amazing aren't they??



Thank you chincac, i love your style....problem is you are making me want that shawl bad 
The boots are superb, i was wondering if they are supposed to be quite spacious around the calf? as i have lots of space...or if they were supposed to be more snug...in anyway, i love them. Recently seen grey ones...those are Superb too


----------



## thyme

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you chincac, i love your style....problem is you are making me want that shawl bad
> The boots are superb, i was wondering if they are supposed to be quite spacious around the calf? as i have lots of space...or if they were supposed to be more snug...in anyway, i love them. Recently seen grey ones...those are Superb too



thank you. you are too sweet. hmmm..i don't have much space around the calves, only around the ankles! but because the boots are handmade each pair is different so it would fit people differently.. and yes i love the grey ones, colour is etain. that's my next target  and good luck with the shawls..i am addicted to them!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

chincac said:
			
		

> thank you. you are too sweet. hmmm..i don't have much space around the calves, only around the ankles! but because the boots are handmade each pair is different so it would fit people differently.. and yes i love the grey ones, colour is etain. that's my next target  and good luck with the shawls..i am addicted to them!!!



Haha watch this space


----------



## Allee

addictsavenue said:
			
		

> U carry off the toolbox well..  Love the colors in this ensemble, so bright and cheery but still a feminine touch to it!



Aww thank you! I love the TB and want another but not this year


----------



## Allee

luckylove said:
			
		

> So cute!



Thanks darling!! I use to manage a F21 so I've got a ton of "cheap" clothes.


----------



## Allee

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Love the skirt and of course the bag



Thank you!!! I like simple days


----------



## Allee

chincac said:
			
		

> Allee I love the black and white pairing. I think you carry the herbag really well. Do you find it easy to use?? My H SA had difficulty opening it up to show me the inside and i thought if it was that much hassle, then probably not for me!!



CC, I love the Herbag! Prior to purchasing I was reading on TPF that people hated the hassles of the Herbag. But I have mastered the one hand closure! Lol! I also like that I can do xbody since I have a 9mo baby. Give it a try...remember the TB?!


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> CC, I love the Herbag! Prior to purchasing I was reading on TPF that people hated the hassles of the Herbag. But I have mastered the one hand closure! Lol! I also like that I can do xbody since I have a 9mo baby. Give it a try...remember the TB?!



LOL ...touche!  sigh..never say never with H. thank you!


----------



## MadameM

Allee said:
			
		

> Keeping it simple today, no accessories.
> 
> F21 top $4 and skirt $20. Kate Spade flats



Great black&white outfit!  Simple ones are best!


----------



## Allee

MadameM said:
			
		

> Great black&white outfit!  Simple ones are best!



Thank you MadameM!!!!!


----------



## Allee

Inspired by Chincac yesterday, so wearing all black today. H&M sweater $5 and F21 skirt $20. ColeHann boots and tights from Target.


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Inspired by Chincac yesterday, so wearing all black today. H&M sweater $5 and F21 skirt $20. ColeHann boots and tights from Target.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907462



 looking great and the evelyne really suits you!!


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> Inspired by Chincac yesterday, so wearing all black today. H&M sweater $5 and F21 skirt $20. ColeHann boots and tights from Target.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907462



love this whole look for fall! Your Evelyne is such a beautiful color... it works just as well for a pop of color in Summer as it does in the Fall.  Cute and stylish as always!


----------



## Allee

luckylove said:
			
		

> love this whole look for fall! Your Evelyne is such a beautiful color... it works just as well for a pop of color in Summer as it does in the Fall.  Cute and stylish as always!



Thanks! The Evelyne belongs to my sis but at my disposal for the next 4 months  I love Fall weather!!!


----------



## Allee

chincac said:
			
		

> looking great and the evelyne really suits you!!



Thanks! I thought it looked a bit big on me but I'll manage  it's my sister's bag but its hiding at my house so i can use it


----------



## jtc103

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59


 
Gorgeous!  Love your cute Kelly..what size is it?


----------



## so_sofya1985

jtc103 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  Love your cute Kelly..what size is it?


Thank you JTC. It's a size 28!


----------



## blythediva

Allee said:


> H&M dress $15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905331




I noticed Sophie is hiding under your toolbox.  Is she wearing a H scarf too?  I think I should get a scarf for my daughter's Sophie too!  What does Sophie and Hermes have in common?  They are both from France


----------



## MsHermesAU

Allee said:


> H&M dress $15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905331


 
You look so cute! I love the outfit - the colours all together look so bright and funky!


----------



## Allee

blythediva said:
			
		

> I noticed Sophie is hiding under your toolbox.  Is she wearing a H scarf too?  I think I should get a scarf for my daughter's Sophie too!  What does Sophie and Hermes have in common?  They are both from France



Lol! Sophie has a strap around her so we don't lose her. My son is constantly tossing things on the floor!!! Yes a Twilly would look cute on lil Sophie.


----------



## Allee

MsHermesAU said:
			
		

> You look so cute! I love the outfit - the colours all together look so bright and funky!



Oh thank you! Bought the dress last year but finally got to wear it


----------



## Bag-terfly

My first outing with this H&M sweaterdress BOGO free.  I was wearing my H jumping boots, Paperole scarf in fushia clw, and rosy red clic clac.


----------



## purseinsanity

Halothane said:


> Today going to have chocolate afternoon tea in Ritz carlton in Elements of HK.
> 
> Beams Heart top from Japan, $120 USD
> 
> H and M trousers, $12USD,
> 
> Fitflop $85 USD



Beautiful bag!  What color is it?  Iris?


----------



## Halothane

Thank you! It is blue electric with Ghw



purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful bag!  What color is it?  Iris?


----------



## Verycherryberry

Allee said:


> Inspired by Chincac yesterday, so wearing all black today. H&M sweater $5 and F21 skirt $20. ColeHann boots and tights from Target.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1907462


 
Very well put together!  Love!


----------



## Verycherryberry

Your red clic clac matches your scarf nicely!  Love the boots too!




Bag-terfly said:


> My first outing with this H&M sweaterdress BOGO free. I was wearing my H jumping boots, Paperole scarf in fushia clw, and rosy red clic clac.


----------



## Bag-terfly

Verycherryberry said:


> Your red clic clac matches your scarf nicely!  Love the boots too!



*Verycherryberry*, thanks for the lovely comment!    BTW, I really like your tPF name.


----------



## Allee

H&M top $5 and F21 shorts $15. Wearing my CDC for the first time....hehe


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Old Zara T-shirt, $5 jersey skirt from Korea, Sam Edelman sandals. With Sanguine Lizard CDC & gold 30cm Lindy


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Zara shirt & skirt, Mango belt. With Deva necklace, clic clac and H cube earrings in white & gold


----------



## Allee

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Zara shirt & skirt, Mango belt. With Deva necklace, clic clac and H cube earrings in white & gold



Beautiful! You have the tiniest waist  do you need a vacation from the vacation? Shopping therapy is in order


----------



## Millicat

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Zara shirt & skirt, Mango belt. With Deva necklace, clic clac and H cube earrings in white & gold


 
Love this look


----------



## Allee

H&M sweater dress $5, baby-priceless


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> H&M sweater dress $5, baby-priceless
> 
> View attachment 1921805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921804



Your baby steals the show! So adorable!  Best wishes!


----------



## blythediva

Allee said:


> H&M sweater dress $5, baby-priceless
> 
> View attachment 1921805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921804


 
Love your outfit and the H belt.  How old is your DS?


----------



## Allee

blythediva said:
			
		

> Love your outfit and the H belt.  How old is your DS?



He's 10 months  getting so big.


----------



## Allee

luckylove said:
			
		

> Your baby steals the show! So adorable!  Best wishes!



Thanks!! He does get a lot of attention


----------



## cecilia_84qq

Allee said:


> H&M sweater dress $5, baby-priceless
> 
> View attachment 1921805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921804



babe is so cute, LOL


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Millicat said:


> Love this look



Thank you! 



Allee said:


> Beautiful! You have the tiniest waist  do you  need a vacation from the vacation? Shopping therapy is in order



You took the words right out of my mouth! I do need another vacation, but no shopping (unless the internet type) cos I got sick promptly after coming back


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Allee said:


> H&M sweater dress $5, baby-priceless
> 
> View attachment 1921805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921804



Very cute!


----------



## eye4cc

H belt and 90 cm scarf with navy striped shirt from Target







Vintage cheap black sleeveless shirt with H belt and scarf


----------



## Allee

eye4cc said:
			
		

> H belt and 90 cm scarf with navy striped shirt from Target
> 
> Vintage cheap black sleeveless shirt with H belt and scarf



Great outfits!!!!


----------



## eye4cc

horn necklace with a jcrew shirt


----------



## eye4cc

Allee said:


> Great outfits!!!!



Thanks Allee


----------



## Allee

eye4cc said:
			
		

> horn necklace with a jcrew shirt



This necklace is versatile. I like your casual eye4cc!! Keep posting here!!!


----------



## eye4cc

Allee said:


> This necklace is versatile. I like your casual eye4cc!! Keep posting here!!!



Thanks again Allee!


----------



## mgcda

My 1st time posting in this thread

Going for lunch with the girls
No Brand Tank
F21 skirt
Some spanish brand shoes
White/gold clic clac
Silk twill/gold H hour 
White/gold H pop neklace
K28 GHW



Out for dinner
F21 tank
J-Crew Jeans
H pop neklace white/gold
H Hour silk twill/ghw
Jaune d'Or B30
Gavroche jaune/lilac


----------



## cecilia_84qq

mgcda said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> Going for lunch with the girls
> No Brand Tank
> F21 skirt
> Some spanish brand shoes
> White/gold clic clac
> Silk twill/gold H hour
> White/gold H pop neklace
> K28 GHW
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner
> F21 tank
> J-Crew Jeans
> H pop neklace white/gold
> H Hour silk twill/ghw
> Jaune d'Or B30
> Gavroche jaune/lilac



love ur kelly, very pretty


----------



## Jsusan

mgcda said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> Going for lunch with the girls
> No Brand Tank
> F21 skirt
> Some spanish brand shoes
> White/gold clic clac
> Silk twill/gold H hour
> White/gold H pop neklace
> K28 GHW
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner
> F21 tank
> J-Crew Jeans
> H pop neklace white/gold
> H Hour silk twill/ghw
> Jaune d'Or B30
> Gavroche jaune/lilac


Very beautiful bags, love them


----------



## DiamondS

Very pretty look *mgcda*!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mgcda said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> Going for lunch with the girls
> No Brand Tank
> F21 skirt
> Some spanish brand shoes
> White/gold clic clac
> Silk twill/gold H hour
> White/gold H pop neklace
> K28 GHW
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner
> F21 tank
> J-Crew Jeans
> H pop neklace white/gold
> H Hour silk twill/ghw
> Jaune d'Or B30
> Gavroche jaune/lilac


 
OMG what I wouldn't give to own that Kelly!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs


----------



## Wantone

Hi Everyone,
I'm just visiting from Balenciaga, I'm doing some research before I make the big big leap into a Hermes purchace! Anyhow I can't help but to leave a comment here. this thread has been so refreshing, I've really enjoyed it.
ciao, Monica


----------



## gymangel812

IcookIeatIshop said:


> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs


so cute! i haven't seen the mini evelyne... i might have to track one down.... is it the pm size of evelyne or just called the mini?

your dogs are adorable too!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i haven't seen the mini evelyne... i might have to track one down.... is it the pm size of evelyne or just called the mini?
> 
> your dogs are adorable too!


 
Thank you!  I can't find the receipt now so I don't know what it's called but I remember it said 20cm on it.


----------



## BalLVLover

gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i haven't seen the mini evelyne... i might have to track one down.... is it the pm size of evelyne or just called the mini?
> 
> your dogs are adorable too!



It's called a tpm.


----------



## cecilia_84qq

IcookIeatIshop said:


> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs



mini evelyne... so cute & nice colour


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jacket underneath the fur : Zara trf - £49

Leggings from Gap: £25
Cashmere jumper underneath the Zara by Uniqlo: £59
Tank top by asos- £6
I'm a cabbage I know


----------



## Millicat

:wondering what does "i'm a cabbage" mean ?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Millicat said:
			
		

> :wondering what does "i'm a cabbage" mean ?



Layers


----------



## Jadeite

mgcda said:
			
		

> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> Going for lunch with the girls
> No Brand Tank
> F21 skirt
> Some spanish brand shoes
> White/gold clic clac
> Silk twill/gold H hour
> White/gold H pop neklace
> K28 GHW
> 
> Out for dinner
> F21 tank
> J-Crew Jeans
> H pop neklace white/gold
> H Hour silk twill/ghw
> Jaune d'Or B30
> Gavroche jaune/lilac



Welcome. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jadeite

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs



Love those $7 shorts!


----------



## Jadeite

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Jacket underneath the fur : Zara trf - £49
> 
> Leggings from Gap: £25
> Cashmere jumper underneath the Zara by Uniqlo: £59
> Tank top by asos- £6
> I'm a cabbage I know



Not at all cabbage-y in fact looking real toasty.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Not at all cabbage-y in fact looking real toasty.



Thank you so much I dress up in layers these days.... Otherwise my Russian blood doesn't keep me warm


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs



too cute for words! I love your dogs


----------



## maryg1

mgcda said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> Going for lunch with the girls
> No Brand Tank
> F21 skirt
> Some spanish brand shoes
> White/gold clic clac
> Silk twill/gold H hour
> White/gold H pop neklace
> K28 GHW
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner
> F21 tank
> J-Crew Jeans
> H pop neklace white/gold
> H Hour silk twill/ghw
> Jaune d'Or B30
> Gavroche jaune/lilac



your Kelly is TDF


----------



## Millicat

so_sofya1985 said:


> Layers


 
Gotcha !
(saw your explaination in the other thread  )


----------



## maryg1

Couture Coco said:


> And another one:
> Silk top - vintage Max Mara
> Trousers - M&S



simple and very classy


----------



## maryg1

closetoreal said:


> The accessories aren't cheap, but my dress was around $25 CAD from Forever21  Thanks for letting me share. Love mixing high end with low end!



love this look, is the scarf by LV?


----------



## maryg1

Allee said:


> Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby.
> Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox
> 
> View attachment 1889960


nice TB!


----------



## maryg1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59



I had never looked look twice at the CdC, but you girls wear it so naturally and look great with it!


----------



## maryg1

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Zara shirt & skirt, Mango belt. With Deva necklace, clic clac and H cube earrings in white & gold



superb!


----------



## so_sofya1985

maryg1 said:


> I had never looked look twice at the CdC, but you girls wear it so naturally and look great with it!



Thank you darling!


----------



## Couture Coco

maryg1 said:


> simple and very classy


Oh thank you very much!


----------



## Irishbb

IcookIeatIshop said:


> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs



The evelyne is so cute with what you are wearing! And I love your dogs! They are adorable!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Irishbb said:


> The evelyne is so cute with what you are wearing! And I love your dogs! They are adorable!





maryg1 said:


> too cute for words! I love your dogs



My doggies said thank you!


----------



## jtoo0116

BegforBag said:


> Thank you ladies for the kind comments. I learnt this trick from a fellow tPFer. Forgot which thread it was. But this is what I did. I bought a D-ring & hook from the local craft store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then insert the strap into the D-ring as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I fold the strap into half, attach the 2 original H hook to one side of the bag, attached the D-ring hook to the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784472
> 
> 
> and voila, I have a shoulder bag. Since the original hardware can still be moved along the strap, the length can be adjust as you wish to fit your requirement. Hope my explanation is clear enough.


Begforbag, like your take on the extra D ring for the Evelyne! By chance where did you get the D ring? Cannot seem to locate it anywhere.


----------



## ghoztz

so_sofya1985 said:


> Jacket underneath the fur : Zara trf - £49
> 
> Leggings from Gap: £25
> Cashmere jumper underneath the Zara by Uniqlo: £59
> Tank top by asos- £6
> I'm a cabbage I know




What color is your Birkin?  Is it bleu de prusse??  LOVE IT!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ghoztz said:
			
		

> What color is your Birkin?  Is it bleu de prusse??  LOVE IT!!



It's very embarrassing but I have no idea of its true colour name  sorry
And of course, thank you!


----------



## Millicat

Wow ! You look fabulous


----------



## yellowpolkadot

very pretty and elegant with your scarf!


----------



## yellowpolkadot

IcookIeatIshop said:


> In BCBG T-shirt, $7 shorts from Korea and Fitflops, with my new dog-walking mini Evelyne in Rose Jaipur epsom and two of my dogs



Lovely pop of rose jaipur there!


----------



## eye4cc

fabbylife said:


> http://www.fabbylife.com/2012/11/hermes-concours-detriers-cashmere-shawl.html




gorgeous and i love your shawl


----------



## kitkatblue

It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).


----------



## thyme

fabbylife said:


> http://www.fabbylife.com/2012/11/hermes-concours-detriers-cashmere-shawl.html



gorgeous shawl!! this is my favourite design and you look soooo pretty 



kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783



lovely scarf and great outfit!


----------



## kitkatblue

chincac said:


> gorgeous shawl!! this is my favourite design and you look soooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> lovely scarf and great outfit!


Thank you so much!


----------



## eye4cc

wearing today my hermes scarf over my f21 black shirt and jcrew cord jacket


----------



## Halothane

I need to rush to H&M after seeing your stunning photo!!!



kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783


----------



## loves

kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783



i want that jacket! is it recent. you look fab


----------



## kitkatblue

Halothane said:


> I need to rush to H&M after seeing your stunning photo!!!


Thanks!


----------



## kitkatblue

loves said:


> i want that jacket! is it recent. you look fab


Thank you so much!  I got the jacket last year but H&M always seem to have some version of an army jacket.


----------



## loves

kitkatblue said:


> Thank you so much!  I got the jacket last year but H&M always seem to have some version of an army jacket.



oh darn.. thanks


----------



## yellowpolkadot

kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783



Cool look!


----------



## kitkatblue

yellowpolkadot said:


> Cool look!


Thank you!


----------



## BegforBag

jtoo0116 said:


> Begforbag, like your take on the extra D ring for the Evelyne! By chance where did you get the D ring? Cannot seem to locate it anywhere.



Hi jtoo0116, So sorry for the late reply. I haven't been checking this tPF forum for a long while. I bought the D ring at a craft store called JoAnn Fabrics. You can also find them in any other craft store like Michael's. Here's their website:

http://www.michaels.com/

http://www.joann.com/

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

$10 top from Korea, Zara shorts, resin necklace , MJ mouse flats and Iris 32K in Togo PHW


----------



## happiechoco

Allee said:


> Going to the mall to pick fall clothes for the baby.
> Forever21 top $12.80, f21 skirt $19.80, Sam Edelman wedges $179 and my toolbox
> 
> View attachment 1889960


You make the toolbox look so good


----------



## fairygirl

I really like how everyone mix and match hermes with everything else. This post is such an inspiration! Thank you.

BTW IcookIeatIshop, I really love your outfit. PInk and Purple? I love it!


----------



## Julide

kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783



Great "uniform" I am so copying it!!!


----------



## jtoo0116

BegforBag said:


> Hi jtoo0116, So sorry for the late reply. I haven't been checking this tPF forum for a long while. I bought the D ring at a craft store called JoAnn Fabrics. You can also find them in any other craft store like Michael's. Here's their website:
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/
> 
> http://www.joann.com/
> 
> Hope this is helpful!



Thanks! The website offer a good start in my pursuit of the D ring! Appreciate your help!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

fairygirl said:
			
		

> I really like how everyone mix and match hermes with everything else. This post is such an inspiration! Thank you.
> 
> BTW IcookIeatIshop, I really love your outfit. PInk and Purple? I love it!



Thank you! :0)


----------



## kitkatblue

Julide said:


> Great "uniform" I am so copying it!!!


Thank you thank you!


----------



## chefcat

IcookIeatIshop said:


> $10 top from Korea, Zara shorts, resin necklace , MJ mouse flats and Iris 32K in Togo PHW



Stunning outfit -- the necklace really sets off the Iris. Gorgeous!!


----------



## addictsavenue

IcookIeatIshop said:


> $10 top from Korea, Zara shorts, resin necklace , MJ mouse flats and Iris 32K in Togo PHW



Love the way the necklace matches the Iris Kelly!  Wonderful combi!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

IcookIeatIshop said:


> $10 top from Korea, Zara shorts, resin necklace , MJ mouse flats and Iris 32K in Togo PHW



so fresh


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

MrsRance said:
			
		

> so fresh






			
				addictsavenue said:
			
		

> Love the way the necklace matches the Iris Kelly!  Wonderful combi!






			
				chefcat said:
			
		

> Stunning outfit -- the necklace really sets off the Iris. Gorgeous!!



Thank you guys! The necklace was a great find :0)


----------



## Siri0405

Thank you ladies for sharing, it's really all great


----------



## slowlikehoney

kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783



I love this!!!


----------



## kitkatblue

slowlikehoney said:


> I love this!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## faye86

I wear forever 21 tunic (5) with H&M leggings (7) to match my herbag PM


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

faye86 said:
			
		

> I wear forever 21 tunic (&#128;5) with H&M leggings (&#128;7) to match my herbag PM



Cute! I like your herbag color


----------



## faye86

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Cute! I like your herbag color



Thank you  lucky that I got the color that quite easy to match &#9829;


----------



## thyme

faye86 said:


> I wear forever 21 tunic (5) with H&M leggings (7) to match my herbag PM



this is one gorgeous herbag!


----------



## mimoko

faye86 said:


> I wear forever 21 tunic (&#8364;5) with H&M leggings (&#8364;7) to match my herbag PM


Perfect combo for you! I like your Herbag. Looks chic and smart.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

All of you ladies look great! Keep the inspirations coming. 

xoxo


----------



## Hermezzy

faye86 said:


> I wear forever 21 tunic (5) with H&M leggings (7) to match my herbag PM


Perfect!!!  Just perfect!


----------



## jilio

so_sofya1985 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Boots, bag, bracelets - Hermes
> Tank top - 10 dollars bought at Asos
> Jumper - kooples. Something just over 100 dollars
> Skirt - Zara - £59


cute kelly!! what color is it and what size? tq


----------



## BalLVLover

faye86 said:
			
		

> I wear forever 21 tunic (&#128;5) with H&M leggings (&#128;7) to match my herbag PM



Love the color of your Herbag.....just gorgeous!


----------



## lilneko69

faye86 said:


> I wear forever 21 tunic (5) with H&M leggings (7) to match my herbag PM



You look so cute! Love your Herbag and tunic!


----------



## Virginiamb

faye86 said:
			
		

> I wear forever 21 tunic (&#128;5) with H&M leggings (&#128;7) to match my herbag PM



Looks awesome!!!  I really like the color


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Looking good everyone 


Here's mine:







Dress and cardigan: Cotton On
Shoes: Nine West
Bag: Evelyne
Bracelet: Clic clac black phw
Watch: Kelly 2

Happy New Year 2013 to all Tpf-ers!


----------



## Millicat

You been losing weight, Mrs. Rance ?
You're looking good, lovely dress, and love the mask


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Here's a totally cheap and sporty look for running errand and going to the movies with my little boy....

Running tights, white tank top, fleece zip jacket and UGGs.... paired with Fuchsia Gator CDC and ExLenK (and Gold B not shown)


----------



## bagalogist

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Looking good everyone
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Dress and cardigan: Cotton On
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Evelyne
> Bracelet: Clic clac black phw
> Watch: Kelly 2
> 
> Happy New Year 2013 to all Tpf-ers!



Looking great MrsRance, love the confident and easy assemble!


----------



## bagalogist

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Here's a totally cheap and sporty look for running errand and going to the movies with my little boy....
> 
> Running tights, white tank top, fleece zip jacket and UGGs.... paired with Fuchsia Gator CDC and ExLenK (and Gold B not shown)



Your little fella must be very proud of his dear chic mommy love it!


----------



## sherry84

I was searching for an other threat.... But I got stuck in this one. All the outfits are amazing!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Millicat said:
			
		

> You been losing weight, Mrs. Rance ?
> You're looking good, lovely dress, and love the mask


Not really *Millicat* maybe because the angle  thank you  the mask is from the iphone app: photo wonder 




			
				Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Here's a totally cheap and sporty look for running errand and going to the movies with my little boy....
> 
> Running tights, white tank top, fleece zip jacket and UGGs.... paired with Fuchsia Gator CDC and ExLenK (and Gold B not shown)


Nice...love the sporty look *Israeli_Flava* 




			
				bagalogist said:
			
		

> Looking great MrsRance, love the confident and easy assemble!


Thank you *bagalogist*  I miss posting here


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's a totally cheap and sporty look for running errand and going to the movies with my little boy....
> 
> Running tights, white tank top, fleece zip jacket and UGGs.... paired with Fuchsia Gator CDC and ExLenK (and Gold B not shown)



lovely shawl! 



MrsRance said:


> Looking good everyone
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Dress and cardigan: Cotton On
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Evelyne
> Bracelet: Clic clac black phw
> Watch: Kelly 2
> 
> Happy New Year 2013 to all Tpf-ers!



happy new year *MrsRance*..looking good


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagalogist said:


> Your little fella must be very proud of his dear chic mommy love it!



Awww thx!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsRance said:


> Nice...love the sporty look *Israeli_Flava*



Thx MrsR!!!!



chincac said:


> lovely shawl!



Thx my dear Chin! HNY!!!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:
			
		

> happy new year MrsRance..looking good



Thank you *chincac*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's a totally cheap and sporty look for running errand and going to the movies with my little boy....
> 
> Running tights, white tank top, fleece zip jacket and UGGs.... paired with Fuchsia Gator CDC and ExLenK (and Gold B not shown)



I love your outfit. Who cares about the price tag ? The art of dressing is knowing how well to put items together to create a look that fits your lifestyle. You look great in their shawl.  What colorway is your EL Kimonos ? I love that pink on the end !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your outfit. Who cares about the price tag ? The art of dressing is knowing how well to put items together to create a look that fits your lifestyle. You look great in their shawl.  What colorway is your EL Kimonos ? I love that pink on the end !!



Thanks Chkpf!!! That is cw1. My very first shawl and I love it and wear it to bits


----------



## faye86

chincac said:


> this is one gorgeous herbag!





mimoko said:


> Perfect combo for you! I like your Herbag. Looks chic and smart.





Hermezzy said:


> Perfect!!!  Just perfect!





BalLVLover said:


> Love the color of your Herbag.....just gorgeous!





Virginiamb said:


> Looks awesome!!!  I really like the color





lilneko69 said:


> You look so cute! Love your Herbag and tunic!



Thanks all for the compliments  you all make me so over the moon!


----------



## Aurelia24

Today outfit: Simple black cashmere pullover, Zara velvet trousers, Benetton wool cape, black gloves (I have both hands, one with and one without gloves ). Per Astra ad Astra scarf and shiny Ex Libris on my ponytail. Pity that in this picture I was wearing flat shoes because I was taking the dog out, with high heels everything is always better ...


----------



## sabrina85

This is probably one of my favorite thread! This is awesome!
You all mix and match stuff really well! I wish i am as fashionable as all of u. Cant wait to contribute to this thread


----------



## Maybach11

How about a maxi dress in high heel with hermes kelly?  i tried it and pretty good! Cheers.


----------



## Maybach11

Maxi dress can find in any chinese clothing retails or shoppin online. Cost about 30$


----------



## kitkatblue

An old flannel shirt with a Libres Comme L'Air and Medor watch.


----------



## thyme

kitkatblue said:


> View attachment 2045113
> 
> 
> An old flannel shirt with a Libres Comme L'Air and Medor watch.



gorgeous scarf and i love the medor watch! so cool..


----------



## kitkatblue

chincac said:


> gorgeous scarf and i love the medor watch! so cool..



Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

kitkatblue said:


> View attachment 2045113
> 
> 
> An old flannel shirt with a Libres Comme L'Air and Medor watch.



I love this combination. This is perfect!!!


----------



## kitkatblue

Ladybaga said:


> I love this combination. This is perfect!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## roman_holiday

kitkatblue said:


> View attachment 2045113
> 
> 
> An old flannel shirt with a Libres Comme L'Air and Medor watch.



Nice combination! Love how these pieces work together.


----------



## kitkatblue

roman_holiday said:


> Nice combination! Love how these pieces work together.



Thank you roman_holiday!


----------



## daffodilz

first contribution to this thread.. nothing much.. just a clic clac with purple dress.. chanel patent mini.. MK watch.. bracelet gifted from SO..

not pictured here are chanel earrings and mango nude peeptoes which i wore


----------



## chris19

Cheap playsuit and using the graff twilly as a belt


----------



## thyme

daffodilz said:


> first contribution to this thread.. nothing much.. just a clic clac with purple dress.. chanel patent mini.. MK watch.. bracelet gifted from SO..
> 
> not pictured here are chanel earrings and mango nude peeptoes which i wore



very sweet pairing, pink clic-clac with your chanel..



chris19 said:


> Cheap playsuit and using the graff twilly as a belt



very clever. looking great and i spy an iris kelly in the background?


----------



## chris19

chincac said:


> very sweet pairing, pink clic-clac with your chanel..
> 
> 
> 
> very clever. looking great and i spy an iris kelly in the background?



Thank you! Its UV Kelly


----------



## DizzyFairy

Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage


----------



## thyme

DizzyFairy said:


> Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage



what a stylish casual look!! i like your top and your vintage is just amazing


----------



## luckylove

DizzyFairy said:


> Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067256



This is such a lovely picture, dizzyfairy.  Your Vintage is so special!


----------



## DizzyFairy

chincac said:


> what a stylish casual look!! i like your top and your vintage is just amazing





luckylove said:


> This is such a lovely picture, dizzyfairy.  Your Vintage is so special!



Thanks guys.. Heheh I don't dress up at all...


----------



## Millicat

DizzyFairy said:


> Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067256



  gorgeous.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Millicat said:


> gorgeous.



thank you Milli..


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going to the stables. RJ mini Evelyne & Bearn wallet peeping out.


----------



## thyme

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to the stables. RJ mini Evelyne & Bearn wallet peeping out.



adorable!


----------



## CocoB

DizzyFairy said:


> Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067256



Your bag totally steals the show.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Topshop electric blue skater dress $78
Hermès C'est la Fête 70cm carré
Tiffany&Co key diamond necklace


----------



## Virginiamb

DizzyFairy said:


> Cheap jeans and top ($20 each) with my vintage



Very classy looking!


----------



## pinkdewy

Very nice!
Can you share how you tied the scarf?



l.a_girl19 said:


> Topshop electric blue skater dress $78
> Hermès C'est la Fête 70cm carré
> Tiffany&Co key diamond necklace


----------



## l.a_girl19

pinkdewy said:


> Very nice!
> Can you share how you tied the scarf?



Thank you! Absolutely. I purchased scarf rings from the maitaicollection and she has tutorial videos on how to tie scarves of different sizes with different sized scarf rings. 

Here is the link to her website:

http://www.maitaicollection.com/

Here is the link to the tutorial videos for what I did. The first video is the basic folding steps you need to take in order to be able to achieve the second video. My scarf size is 70cm and my scarf ring size is grande. Hope this helps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-gzC0YpgOE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvxxyVMYDp0


----------



## pinkdewy

Thanks so much for sharing!
I do have a 70cm and a moyenne, no grande yet.
I'll try it first. Shall get a grande size if needed.



l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! Absolutely. I purchased scarf rings from the maitaicollection and she has tutorial videos on how to tie scarves of different sizes with different sized scarf rings.
> 
> Here is the link to her website:
> 
> http://www.maitaicollection.com/
> 
> Here is the link to the tutorial videos for what I did. The first video is the basic folding steps you need to take in order to be able to achieve the second video. My scarf size is 70cm and my scarf ring size is grande. Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-gzC0YpgOE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvxxyVMYDp0


----------



## l.a_girl19

pinkdewy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!
> I do have a 70cm and a moyenne, no grande yet.
> I'll try it first. Shall get a grande size if needed.



You are welcome That will work too! I actually tried the moyenne before I tried the grande but I felt like it was too tight and that it might damage my scarf had I pushed it further. However, it probably would have done a nicer, fuller bow! Have fun!


----------



## pinkdewy

Ah get what you mean 



l.a_girl19 said:


> You are welcome That will work too! I actually tried the moyenne before I tried the grande but I felt like it was too tight and that it might damage my scarf had I pushed it further. However, it probably would have done a nicer, fuller bow! Have fun!


----------



## DizzyFairy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Topshop electric blue skater dress $78
> Hermès C'est la Fête 70cm carré
> Tiffany&Co key diamond necklace



Tres chic!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Virginiamb said:


> Very classy looking!



Thanks VL!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé


----------



## jet912

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé


beautiful 
love this pink yellow color combination!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jet912 said:


> beautiful
> love this pink yellow color combination!



Thank you so much I'm not really a 'yellow' type of girl but I do try to incorporate it in my wardrobe every now and then. The trésors retrouvés scarf may have had something to do with the purchase of this dress I was a little skeptical about pairing this outift with my amethyste python CLs but I wanted to pick up on the little bits of purple that are in my scarf. Almost an exact match


----------



## pinkdewy

You should do a modelling shot 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much I'm not really a 'yellow' type of girl but I do try to incorporate it in my wardrobe every now and then. The trésors retrouvés scarf may have had something to do with the purchase of this dress I was a little skeptical about pairing this outift with my amethyste python CLs but I wanted to pick up on the little bits of purple that are in my scarf. Almost an exact match


----------



## bagalogist

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé



Your Fuschia Jige clutch is really beautiful. The feel of chèvre must be lovely. Congrats on the beauty. Do indulge us with modeling pics


----------



## l.a_girl19

pinkdewy said:


> You should do a modelling shot



 I took a few mod pics actually! Ill post them soon 



bagalogist said:


> Your Fuschia Jige clutch is really beautiful. The feel of chèvre must be lovely. Congrats on the beauty. Do indulge us with modeling pics



Thank you very much! Yes, chèvre leather is amazing. I never felt it before I got this Jige but it was always my favourite leather in terms of looks. I wish it wasn't so hard to find for a B35. My SA in Montreal told me that my chances of getting that leather are slim to none 

I will post modeling pics asap


----------



## l.a_girl19

Here is an outfit that I am planning on wearing this summer. I can't wait!

F21 cream top
American Apparel jean shorts
Hermès Elbe turquoise sandals 
Hermès Evelyne III PM ultraviolet clemence PHW & lucky horseshoe charm in graphite/orange epsom

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Millicat

Turquoise and purple are a combination i love - and wear a lot myself, your Evelyn is perfect there


----------



## wutdusay

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé


The yellow dress and the scarf go so well together. I'm inspired


----------



## Princess Coco

Great thread! Makes me feel normal


----------



## travel813

Rose said:


> Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )


Dear, u a the winner : )


----------



## thyme

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé



sooo pretty...the jige is stunning and goes really well with your scarf!


----------



## thyme

l.a_girl19 said:


> Here is an outfit that I am planning on wearing this summer. I can't wait!
> 
> F21 cream top
> American Apparel jean shorts
> Hermès Elbe turquoise sandals
> Hermès Evelyne III PM ultraviolet clemence PHW & lucky horseshoe charm in graphite/orange epsom
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



such a summery outfit!! very envious..love the amazone UV evelyne with the sandals..


----------



## dinabobina

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé


Beautiful pop colours! I love the monochrome with each different accessory! Wonderful combination


----------



## l.a_girl19

Millicat said:


> Turquoise and purple are a combination i love - and wear a lot myself, your Evelyn is perfect there



Yes, I agree. Very fresh and fun! Thank you 



wutdusay said:


> The yellow dress and the scarf go so well together. I'm inspired



Well thank you! I am not usually the one who inspires so thats a great compliment



chincac said:


> sooo pretty...the jige is stunning and goes really well with your scarf!



Thank you! I love the combination as well. Totally by accident haha! I had the scarf before I got the Jige...love them paired up



chincac said:


> such a summery outfit!! very envious..love the amazone UV evelyne with the sandals..



Thank you! I'm the one who is envious of all your beautiful H items



dinabobina said:


> Beautiful pop colours! I love the monochrome with each different accessory! Wonderful combination



Thank you very much


----------



## MsCao

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)


beautiful bag!!


----------



## crochetbella

Love all of the inspiration here! 

Here's me today. Going to go for a walk downtown and have lunch. ON t-shirt and shorts with Kelly, Oasis sandals and enamel.


----------



## foulard_addict

Awesome casual look matched with the carré!




kitkatblue said:


> It's my uniform...H&M army jacket, striped shirt, and an Hermes scarf(Les Insectes).
> 
> View attachment 1946783


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TGIF folks!!!!

New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals


----------



## Jsusan

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals


I love very much both..........very beautiful yellow


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jsusan said:


> I love very much both..........very beautiful yellow



Thx dear!!! Very unexpected purchase but I am totally head over heels for Soufre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals



Love the sandals with your new Birkin!  What a happy color!


----------



## mikeyta

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals


 love the color of the bag, shoe, and nail polish.


----------



## Jsusan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx dear!!! Very unexpected purchase but I am totally head over heels for Soufre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love all ur collection.... Ur lime birkin make me looking for another lime


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jsusan said:


> I love all ur collection.... Ur lime birkin make me looking for another lime



thx hun! The B above is actually Soufre (yellow with a touch of lime in it) not actually Lime. Is this the one u r referring to?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosebud_7 said:


> Love the sandals with your new Birkin!  What a happy color!





mikeyta said:


> love the color of the bag, shoe, and nail polish.





Thanks so much ladies


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals



such happy sunny colours!! i like your nail colour


----------



## fufu

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals



Beautiful color, i like the pairings + your toe nail colors


----------



## kitkatblue

foulard_addict said:


> Awesome casual look matched with the carré!


 
Thanks foulard_addict!


----------



## fufu

with my chocolate chamonix CDC in gold hardware


----------



## rottiemom18

Princess Coco said:


> Great thread! Makes me feel normal


Ditto!  Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Jsusan

Israeli_Flava said:


> thx hun! The B above is actually Soufre (yellow with a touch of lime in it) not actually Lime. Is this the one u r referring to?



I just waiting my tb lime, almost come, love yellow thank u


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals



Happy color...love it 




fufu said:


> with my chocolate chamonix CDC in gold hardware


Cute outfit


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Here's mine:




Dress: Mothercare
Vest: Mango
Flats: Charles David
Watch: Omega
Bracelet: Hermes Clap Argent
Bag: Hermes Birkin 30 Etain Clemence Phw


----------



## Suzie

MrsRance said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2128562
> 
> 
> Dress: Mothercare
> Vest: Mango
> Flats: Charles David
> Watch: Omega
> Bracelet: Hermes Clap Argent
> Bag: Hermes Birkin 30 Etain Clemence Phw



You look great, not long to go?


----------



## baileylab

MrsRance said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2128562
> 
> 
> Dress: Mothercare
> Vest: Mango
> Flats: Charles David
> Watch: Omega
> Bracelet: Hermes Clap Argent
> Bag: Hermes Birkin 30 Etain Clemence Phw



congrats on the baby bump! 

love your look too.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Suzie said:


> You look great, not long to go?



Thank you *Suzie*, due date around late September or early Oct 




baileylab said:


> congrats on the baby bump!
> 
> love your look too.



Thank you *baileylab*


----------



## thyme

MrsRance said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2128562
> 
> 
> Dress: Mothercare
> Vest: Mango
> Flats: Charles David
> Watch: Omega
> Bracelet: Hermes Clap Argent
> Bag: Hermes Birkin 30 Etain Clemence Phw



you are looking well *MrsRance*..i like the stripe dress!! and the etain b is beautiful with the twillies..congrats on the baby and safe delivery


----------



## bagalogist

MrsRance said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2128562
> 
> 
> Dress: Mothercare
> Vest: Mango
> Flats: Charles David
> Watch: Omega
> Bracelet: Hermes Clap Argent
> Bag: Hermes Birkin 30 Etain Clemence Phw



Congratulations on the pregnancy , didn't realise you are expecting ! Wish you a safe, smooth and speedy delivery. 

Baby #2?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

chincac said:


> you are looking well *MrsRance*..i like the stripe dress!! and the etain b is beautiful with the twillies..congrats on the baby and safe delivery



Thank you *chincac*  the twillies are graffiti. I really love Etain 



bagalogist said:


> Congratulations on the pregnancy , didn't realise you are expecting ! Wish you a safe, smooth and speedy delivery.
> 
> Baby #2?



Thank you *bagalogist*  yes it's baby no 2


----------



## VNG90

Mree43 said:


> Everyone looks fantastic.
> 
> I'm wearing a skirt and sweater from the Gap.




You look nice with the lovely birkin!


----------



## sayingido

My first post in this thread!


----------



## maryg1

what a great pop of color!


----------



## Jsusan

sayingido said:


> My first post in this thread!


Lovely color, so Beautiful bag


----------



## rottiemom18

Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
Jeans: Express
Tank: Express
Cardigan: A|X


----------



## mercedesmercury

sayingido said:


> My first post in this thread!


You look awesome with your Birkin bag!


----------



## SympathyDuet

l.a_girl19 said:


> Forever 21 dress (I don't remember the price but its not more than $30)
> Hermès trésors retrouvés scarf
> Hermès fuschia chèvre Jige clutch
> CL amethyste python lucido Hyper Privé



Everything about this is KILLER! Absolutely LOVE!


----------



## JerseyMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> TGIF folks!!!!
> 
> New color SOUFRE B30 GHW with Target's Mossimo brand hyper yellow sandals


Love it all, including the pedi.


----------



## fufu

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X



Looking awesome with your Lindy BJ


----------



## thyme

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X



lovely lindy! nice outfit too


----------



## HelenaOfficial

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X



Love the outfit & Lindy


----------



## treespider

fufu said:


> with my chocolate chamonix CDC in gold hardware


You look so cute!! I love jumpsuits, I want one so badly for summer. I don't currently own any Hermes, or I would post a picture here myself, because this is definitely going to be me... discount clothes with my much-coveted eventual collier de chien or scarves  

Also, is that clutch a Balenciaga? I love it too!


----------



## lovecollection

Hi! I'm newbie. Planning to get myself the 1st hermes. Lindy & birkin which is better ?


----------



## maryg1

lovecollection said:


> Hi! I'm newbie. Planning to get myself the 1st hermes. Lindy & birkin which is better ?



Hi and welcome! Lindy and Birkin are totally different bags, so we can't really tell which one is better, it really depends on your needs and lifestyle, what works great for me might not work for you, KWIM?
pls. take your time to go through the threads in the clubhouse section and all other useful threads (f.i. "Your Hermes in action") and learn about sizes, leathers, etc.
Good Luck!


----------



## l.a_girl19

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X



So lovely


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hermès Trésors Retrouvés scarf, Topshop skater dress, Forever21 blazer, Fendi paillettes + python baguette, Christian Louboutin pink powder watersnake Altadama 140mm.


----------



## Bonataa

nice photos


----------



## Bonataa

Hermes: Birkin 25
clothes: H&M
dress: cant remember
shoes: Miu Miu


:


----------



## maryg1

Bonataa said:


> Hermes: Birkin 25
> clothes: H&M
> dress: cant remember
> shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> 
> :



Stunning!


----------



## newmommy_va

Aww... cute! 



Bonataa said:


> Hermes: Birkin 25
> clothes: H&M
> dress: cant remember
> shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Bagzzonly

Decided to go ORANGE today (orange belt, bracelet and bag )...shopping at my other favorite store Forever 21 today wearing:

Gap shirt
Zara shorts
Elizabeth & James sandals


----------



## Hermezzy

wonger1024 said:


> Decided to go ORANGE today (orange belt, bracelet and bag )...shopping at my other favorite store Forever 21 today wearing:
> 
> Gap shirt
> Zara shorts
> Elizabeth & James sandals


Very beautifully put together!


----------



## Bonataa

maryg1 said:


> Stunning!


thanks maryg1


----------



## Bonataa

newmommy_va said:


> Aww... cute!


thank you~!!


----------



## Allee

wonger1024 said:


> Decided to go ORANGE today (orange belt, bracelet and bag )...shopping at my other favorite store Forever 21 today wearing:
> 
> Gap shirt
> Zara shorts
> Elizabeth & James sandals



Looking great!


----------



## YEANETT

wonger1024 said:


> Decided to go ORANGE today (orange belt, bracelet and bag )...shopping at my other favorite store Forever 21 today wearing:
> 
> Gap shirt
> Zara shorts
> Elizabeth & James sandals



Always looking gorgeous!!! Love your orange day!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hermezzy said:


> Very beautifully put together!







Allee said:


> Looking great!







YEANETT said:


> Always looking gorgeous!!! Love your orange day!



Thank you....xoxo!!


----------



## amandakmc

wonger1024 said:


> Decided to go ORANGE today (orange belt, bracelet and bag )...shopping at my other favorite store Forever 21 today wearing:
> 
> Gap shirt
> Zara shorts
> Elizabeth & James sandals



Love orange & F21 is great! ; )


----------



## amandakmc

Bonataa said:


> Hermes: Birkin 25
> clothes: H&M
> dress: cant remember
> shoes: Miu Miu
> 
> 
> :



I really like the cute b25 & you looked so lovely! If you don't mind sharing, how tall are you? 
I think b25 would look very small on me


----------



## amandakmc

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X



Great bag for shopping! You looked nice!


----------



## Bagzzonly

amandakmc said:


> Love orange & F21 is great! ; )



Thanks!!


----------



## michkal

Wow, I just wanted to comment on this great thread! I am considering my first Hermes handbag purchase and was wondering if it would look strange if I wasn't dressed to the nines! After seeing all these great pics, I have all the info I need to go ahead with it. I think these beautiful bags look great with mostly everything.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Allee

It's been a long time since I posted on TPF. Here's my CDC belt and Forever21 dress.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Wearing pilgrim black jacket 
Uniqlo shirt and jeans
New look suede wedges


----------



## DizzyFairy

DizzyFairy said:


> Wearing pilgrim black jacket
> Uniqlo shirt and jeans
> New look suede wedges



Photo...


----------



## Millicat

That's a really lovely vintage


----------



## Millicat

michkal said:


> Wow, I just wanted to comment on this great thread! I am considering my first Hermes handbag purchase and was wondering if it would look strange if I wasn't dressed to the nines! After seeing all these great pics, I have all the info I need to go ahead with it. I think these beautiful bags look great with mostly everything.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



A quality brand (of anything) means it can withstand anything, be it very casual faded jeans and boots, to being formal, or dressed to the nines.
Enjoy the fun of choosing and deciding


----------



## DizzyFairy

Millicat said:


> That's a really lovely vintage



Thxxxxxxx

Loving ur vintage collection... I was drooling!


----------



## Millicat

Thanks Dizzy


----------



## adeedee

Allee said:


> View attachment 2186258
> 
> It's been a long time since I posted on TPF. Here's my CDC belt and Forever21 dress.


Nice cabochon emerald ring.  I've seen one from Bulgari before. It also looks like an imperial jade ring. You have a great taste. Love your shoes too. You look great.


----------



## thyme

DizzyFairy said:


> Photo...



great to see the lovely vintage piece..



Allee said:


> It's been a long time since I posted on TPF. Here's my CDC belt and Forever21 dress.



looking good *Allee*..the cdc belt is so stylish but your son steals the show!!love his mohawk hair..sooo cute!


----------



## Bonataa

amandakmc said:


> I really like the cute b25 & you looked so lovely! If you don't mind sharing, how tall are you?
> I think b25 would look very small on me


I am not tall . Just 165cm high with my high heel


----------



## Bagzzonly

Allee said:


> View attachment 2186258
> 
> It's been a long time since I posted on TPF. Here's my CDC belt and Forever21 dress.



You look stunning, Allee!  Bag and belt compliments each other so well!!


----------



## Kelly_76

DizzyFairy said:


> Photo...



I really love your relaxed look, DizzyFairy!

Very individual and "Hermès"!


----------



## DizzyFairy

chincac said:


> great to see the lovely vintage piece..
> 
> 
> 
> looking good *Allee*..the cdc belt is so stylish but your son steals the show!!love his mohawk hair..sooo cute!





Kelly_76 said:


> I really love your relaxed look, DizzyFairy!
> 
> Very individual and "Hermès"!



Thx peeps.... The vintage has become my fave everyday bag....

Grocery shopping.. lunch outings... Anything


----------



## Bonataa

Herbag with twilly
Hermes bell

Clothing: asos


----------



## hlover444

Bonataa said:


> View attachment 2188575
> 
> 
> 
> Herbag with twilly
> Hermes bell
> 
> Clothing: asos


 

lOVE THE LOOK


----------



## hlover444

rottiemom18 said:


> Bag: Lindy 30 BJ
> Jeans: Express
> Tank: Express
> Cardigan: A|X


 


Beautiful Lindy such a great everyday bag


----------



## Bonataa

hlover444 said:


> lOVE THE LOOK



Hehe. Thanks


----------



## taylorrd

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191514


Love the outfit, bag, and your watch! Who makes your watch?


----------



## KellyChan05

taylorrd said:


> Love the outfit, bag, and your watch! Who makes your watch?



Guess that Panerai. Not sure about the model. Luminor maybe.


----------



## JaimeJ

taylorrd said:


> Love the outfit, bag, and your watch! Who makes your watch?


Its the Luminor Panerai
This is a closer look.


----------



## taylorrd

Pardon the light. It is quite dreary outside. Seemed like a good day to wear bright colors:
Boots and cardigan: Tory Burch
T-Shirt: Vince
Jeans: True Religion


----------



## taylorrd

JaimeJ said:


> Its the Luminor Panerai
> This is a closer look.


Lovely watch. It looks good on you.


----------



## juliet827

My first contribution here - yikes!

Gap t-shirt
Splendid leggings
Lanvin navy flats
28 Kelly in white clemence
white and navy twilly


----------



## thyme

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik



very nice B! love the white stitching..



taylorrd said:


> Pardon the light. It is quite dreary outside. Seemed like a good day to wear bright colors:
> Boots and cardigan: Tory Burch
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: True Religion



your red cardigan definitely brightens up the day! what colour is your B? 



juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



oh my, you look stunning! love the whole outfit..


----------



## juliet827

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191514



Love this look- especially the cardigan!



JaimeJ said:


> Its the Luminor Panerai
> This is a closer look.



Gorgeous watch - wow!



taylorrd said:


> View attachment 2192351
> 
> Pardon the light. It is quite dreary outside. Seemed like a good day to wear bright colors:
> Boots and cardigan: Tory Burch
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: True Religion



Love the pop of red! Vince makes such great t-shirts.


----------



## Handybags

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly


 
 Looking good Juliet!


----------



## Handybags

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik


 
What a gorgeous bag. I LOVE contrast stitching


----------



## Handybags

taylorrd said:


> View attachment 2192351
> 
> Pardon the light. It is quite dreary outside. Seemed like a good day to wear bright colors:
> Boots and cardigan: Tory Burch
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: True Religion


 
Cheerful cardigan to brighten up the day


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly




Great look!


----------



## taylorrd

your red cardigan definitely brightens up the day! what colour is your B? 

Chinac,
It is bleu orage.


----------



## NestGirl

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191514



Love this look! 



juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



Super look! Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## designerdiva40

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



OMG Juliet you are a very stylish lady, your Kelly looks perfect on you...... Beautiful Mumma


----------



## juliet827

chincac said:


> oh my, you look stunning! love the whole outfit..



Thank you, chincac - this is high praise coming from you!



Handybags said:


> Looking good Juliet!



Thank you, Handybags! Must be all that chicken pot pie I've been eating.



luckylove said:


> Great look!



Thank you, my friend!



NestGirl said:


> Super look! Love the whole ensemble!



Thanks NestGirl!



designerdiva40 said:


> OMG Juliet you are a very stylish lady, your Kelly looks perfect on you...... Beautiful Mumma



DD, you're the best! Thank you!!!

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## taylorrd

juliet827 said:


> Love this look- especially the cardigan!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous watch - wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red! Vince makes such great t-shirts.


They do. I just wish sometimes they (Vince) didn't purposefully make oversized clothes. Love your outfit. Splendid is one of my favorite go to brands.


----------



## juliet827

taylorrd said:


> They do. I just wish sometimes they (Vince) didn't purposefully make oversized clothes. Love your outfit. Splendid is one of my favorite go to brands.



You're right- Vince never makes fitted tops.  A few years ago I bought a bunch of those long tunic-y tops and never wore them. Love Splendid too- they make the BEST leggings- not tight or Lycra-y (no danger of the dreaded camel toe, sorry if that's TMI!), just soft and perfect.


----------



## CocoB

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



This is so amazing - you look like a million dollars!


----------



## juliet827

CocoB said:


> This is so amazing - you look like a million dollars!



CocoB! Thank you!
Without the bag and the shoes I might look like about $65!!!!


----------



## taylorrd

Handybags said:


> Cheerful cardigan to brighten up the day


Thank-you Handybags! I love color especially when it's drab outside.


----------



## Millicat

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



That looks fabulous, i love it


----------



## Anfang

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly


So chic !


----------



## meibaker

JaimeJ said:


> Top:Zara
> Cardi: Witchery
> Jeans:Levi's
> Bag: Blue Electric 35 GHW
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> 
> http://www.manoloblahnik.com/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191514


 
love the look.


----------



## momimella

Summer's here
McQueen scarf
H&M Blouse&Skirt
Roger Vivier Denim flats
Pandora pink leather bracelet 
Argile Clemence Kelly Retourne 32


----------



## lilneko69

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly


 
You look great! Very Audrey Hepburn-esque


----------



## juliet827

momimella said:


> Summer's here
> McQueen scarf
> H&M Blouse&Skirt
> Roger Vivier Denim flats
> Pandora pink leather bracelet
> Argile Clemence Kelly Retourne 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198226



This is lovely - love the pink tones with the Argyle! Very pretty.



lilneko69 said:


> You look great! Very Audrey Hepburn-esque



Thank you *lilneko69*- you made my day!


----------



## taylorrd

Happy Tuesday everyone!
Top: Meadow Rue
Jeans: True Religion
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## taylorrd

momimella said:


> Summer's here
> McQueen scarf
> H&M Blouse&Skirt
> Roger Vivier Denim flats
> Pandora pink leather bracelet
> Argile Clemence Kelly Retourne 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198226


I like the outfit. Is that a camisole under the shirt or is that how the shirt is made?


----------



## momimella

taylorrd said:


> I like the outfit. Is that a camisole under the shirt or is that how the shirt is made?


 Yes, it was a pink tank top inside. Thx~


----------



## irvinggrrl

My Double Sens with

J Crew sweater on sale
Club Monaco tank
AG Jeans
Old Ugg clogs
Stella and Dot jewelry

Love this thread. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## momimella

Zara dress with H&M belt
Mikimoto pearl earrings 
Frank Muller Color Dreams
Birkin 25 Tosca Candy Epsom
Tory Burch Mary Jane high heels
Thx for letting me share.


----------



## taylorrd

irvinggrrl said:


> My Double Sens with
> 
> J Crew sweater on sale
> Club Monaco tank
> AG Jeans
> Old Ugg clogs
> Stella and Dot jewelry
> 
> Love this thread. Thanks for letting me share.


Both very cute outfits and great bags to boot.


----------



## Anfang

taylorrd said:


> Both very cute outfits and great bags to boot.


 Especiallly regarding buying H and repeat !


----------



## Sparkley

Very nice! Live the color


----------



## cindyammain

juliet827 said:


> My first contribution here - yikes!
> 
> Gap t-shirt
> Splendid leggings
> Lanvin navy flats
> 28 Kelly in white clemence
> white and navy twilly



Super chic as a super star!


----------



## theflowerclub

Thanks for the great idea in the outfit suggestion!


----------



## Couture Coco

Haven't been here for a long while and everyone looks so good! 
H&M graphic print skirt with my Lindy 30 Gris T - thanks for letting me share


----------



## crochetbella

Beautiful looks everyone!

Me on vacation with my Trim, Orans, enamel bracelet, Target tshirt and Old Navy shorts.


----------



## etoupebirkin

You look perfect CB!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you EB!!!


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> Haven't been here for a long while and everyone looks so good!
> H&M graphic print skirt with my Lindy 30 Gris T - thanks for letting me share



Oh I love this ! Your Lindy is TDF! I took mine out of spa yesterday, was sooo happy to have her back !


----------



## Anfang

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful looks everyone!
> 
> Me on vacation with my Trim, Orans, enamel bracelet, Target tshirt and Old Navy shorts.



Perfect personnification of vacation, crochetbella ! You look great ! And navy/white outfit suits you perfectly! Love your Trim and your Orans ! Enjoy your good time !


----------



## Fesdu

CB you look great   I love casual H !


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks Anfang and Fesdu!


----------



## Mindi B

CBella, you look wonderful!


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks Mindi!


----------



## Kelly_76

On our trip to Istanbul:
GP bois de rose
Top and pants: COS
Sandals: Hogan (Sale)
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> On our trip to Istanbul:
> GP bois de rose
> Top and pants: COS
> Sandals: Hogan (Sale)
> Thanks for letting me share!



you look so summery and lovely!


----------



## Anfang

Kelly_76 said:


> On our trip to Istanbul:
> GP bois de rose
> Top and pants: COS
> Sandals: Hogan (Sale)
> Thanks for letting me share!


You look perfect !!!


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you guys for your sweet comments!


----------



## kitkatblue

The funny thing is, every outfit is a "cheap" outfit with me!  I do love the thrift/consignment shops.  Vintage $2 madras shirt, gap jeans, H&M scarf, vintage Tretorn sneakers. Vintage brown box Kelly 28.


----------



## thyme

kitkatblue said:


> The funny thing is, every outfit is a "cheap" outfit with me!  I do love the thrift/consignment shops.  Vintage $2 madras shirt, gap jeans, H&M scarf, vintage Tretorn sneakers. Vintage brown box Kelly 28.



i like your scarf and the kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## kitkatblue

chincac said:


> i like your scarf and the kelly is gorgeous!


 
Thank you chincac!


----------



## juliet827

kitkatblue said:


> The funny thing is, every outfit is a "cheap" outfit with me!  I do love the thrift/consignment shops.  Vintage $2 madras shirt, gap jeans, H&M scarf, vintage Tretorn sneakers. Vintage brown box Kelly 28.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218394



I love tretorns!!!!! I grew up wearing them! Great Kelly, of course, and love the whole look, but the tretorns are my favorite!


----------



## kitkatblue

juliet827 said:


> I love tretorns!!!!! I grew up wearing them! Great Kelly, of course, and love the whole look, but the tretorns are my favorite!


 
Thank you so much!  I know, aren't Tretorns great?  I wore them all through high school and they're so clean and simple compared to most of the sneaks out there.


----------



## perrierlime

Hi all^^
Hot sunny day out! 
Black birkin phw
Black maxi dress (Usd 10)
Hermes Silk jersey scarf

Thanks for opportunity to share


----------



## Anfang

perrierlime said:


> Hi all^^
> Hot sunny day out!
> Black birkin phw
> Black maxi dress (Usd 10)
> Hermes Silk jersey scarf
> 
> Thanks for opportunity to share



Happy for you about sunny day! Could you ID your jersey? 90 or maxi-pointe?


----------



## Anfang

Btw your B is beautiful !


----------



## perrierlime

Thanks dear !  Its triangle shape. Dont know the exact name


----------



## Sophieselt

mrscurvy said:


> Sporting my first Hermes Scarf



---I know this is an older picture--but I am just seeing it- 
mrscurvy--that scarf looks great on you!


----------



## Chanelcc

Came to this thread very recently but I am more than glad to know that peeople who actually owns Hermes bags also shops for cheap outfits. I thought i was the only one who does that. Well done to those who are not too posh to shop from an ordinary shop.


----------



## Baby Celine

ABSOLUTELY LUURRVE this thread, U r a genius Maryg1! I was looking for a bag to buy, initially went ga-ga over Celine phantom, then the trapeze, and finally went crazy over the Givenchy antigona n bought 2 + 2 envelope clutches at one go. But still not satisfied because who m i kidding, i know my ultimate aim is the hermes. (i just skipped over from givenchy forum.) After reading this thread, i m absolutely convinced that I should sell all the bags I have to pay towards a beautiful Hermes. After all, i m comforted that I don't need to have designer top to bottom to carry a hermes. keep the posts coming. this thread is an inspiration!!!!:


----------



## Bonataa

momimella said:


> Zara dress with H&M belt
> Mikimoto pearl earrings
> Frank Muller Color Dreams
> Birkin 25 Tosca Candy Epsom
> Tory Burch Mary Jane high heels
> Thx for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201017


I have a birkin which is the same size and same colour if ur birkin


----------



## Allee

Wanted to wear CDC belt but couldn't decide on dress. Left one is from HK $20 and right dress is F21 $25


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Wanted to wear CDC belt but couldn't decide on dress. Left one is from HK $20 and right dress is F21 $25



how tiny is your waist?? which one dress did u end up picking?


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> Wanted to wear CDC belt but couldn't decide on dress. Left one is from HK $20 and right dress is F21 $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226692



Hi Alllee! missed your posts on this thread! You and your little one are always so cute.  Love your belt but not sure which dress I prefer with it,  I am sure whichever you chose was perfect!


----------



## Allee

chincac said:


> how tiny is your waist?? which one dress did u end up picking?



Hi CC!! I've been Mia in this forum..the CDC belt is a 65 :/ I wore the one on the right. The drker one didn't look good on my skintone.


----------



## Allee

luckylove said:


> Hi Alllee! missed your posts on this thread! You and your little one are always so cute.  Love your belt but not sure which dress I prefer with it,  I am sure whichever you chose was perfect!



Hi Luckylove!!! Thanks for your kind words. He's now 18 months!!!!


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> Hi CC!! I've been Mia in this forum..the CDC belt is a 65 :/ I wore the one on the right. The drker one didn't look good on my skintone.



65?? gosh what a teeny waist you have..good to see you again!


----------



## santillana




----------



## mai-mai

Overload work, this t-shirt suits my day...L


----------



## rottiemom18

Skinny pants - Express
Lace tank - local boutique ($29)
Cardigan - Loehman's

Thank you


----------



## Anfang

rottiemom18 said:


> Skinny pants - Express
> Lace tank - local boutique ($29)
> Cardigan - Loehman's
> 
> Thank you



You look great! And your bag is very nice! &#128077;


----------



## Sophieselt

rottiemom18 said:


> Skinny pants - Express
> Lace tank - local boutique ($29)
> Cardigan - Loehman's
> 
> Thank you


--Great outfit!


----------



## blythediva

Allee said:


> Wanted to wear CDC belt but couldn't decide on dress. Left one is from HK $20 and right dress is F21 $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226692



I second about the tiny waist!  Love both dresses and they look great on you!


----------



## Kelly_76

rottiemom18 said:


> Skinny pants - Express
> Lace tank - local boutique ($29)
> Cardigan - Loehman's
> 
> Thank you



You look lovely!
And I like the colour of your B!


----------



## juliet827

Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!





B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!


----------



## Sophieselt

juliet827- love the color! Enjoy dinner!


----------



## Toytoyx

Loving Raz's style, so chique


----------



## Anfang

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> View attachment 2239802
> View attachment 2239803
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!


Wow *juliet*, you look great8 Such a romantic dress, and your bag is TDF !!


----------



## juliet827

Sophieselt said:


> juliet827- love the color! Enjoy dinner!





Anfang said:


> Wow *juliet*, you look great8 Such a romantic dress, and your bag is TDF !!



Thank you so much Sophieselt and Anfang!


----------



## designerdiva40

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> View attachment 2239802
> View attachment 2239803
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!



Wow Juliet you look gorgeous, that B is stunning & love your new dress


----------



## thyme

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!



sooo pretty!!! gosh you do have a tiny frame to make a 30 look like a 35!!


----------



## juliet827

Thanks DD and chincac! You guys are the best.


----------



## Aarponen

T-shirt Gap sales (5 USD)
Pants Zara (30 USD)
Hat Garage sales (1 Dollars)

Apologies the guest bedroom, undr renovation...


----------



## juliet827

Aarponen said:


> T-shirt Gap sales (5 USD)
> Pants Zara (30 USD)
> Hat Garage sales (1 Dollars)
> 
> Apologies the guest bedroom, undr renovation...



Very stylish! Love the hat!


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> View attachment 2239802
> View attachment 2239803
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!



Looking so chic and summery, my friend!


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> Looking so chic and summery, my friend!



((((luckylove)))  Thank you! Dress was very cheap, everything in London was 70-80% off. There was an Alaia sale you would have loved....


----------



## crochetbella

Beautiful outfits everyone! 

Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!

ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.


----------



## Anfang

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful outfits everyone!
> 
> Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!
> 
> ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.


You look perfect !


----------



## juliet827

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful outfits everyone!
> 
> Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!
> 
> ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.



Great look - cool and crisp!


----------



## crochetbella

Anfang and Juliet  Thank you!


----------



## meibaker

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful outfits everyone!
> 
> Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!
> 
> ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.


 
you look lovely.


----------



## meibaker

Aarponen said:


> T-shirt Gap sales (5 USD)
> Pants Zara (30 USD)
> Hat Garage sales (1 Dollars)
> 
> Apologies the guest bedroom, undr renovation...


 
you look very rock and roll x


----------



## tammywks

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> View attachment 2239802
> View attachment 2239803
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!



You look fabulous! Love your B30!


----------



## GreenGypsy

Aarponen said:


> T-shirt Gap sales (5 USD)
> Pants Zara (30 USD)
> Hat Garage sales (1 Dollars)
> 
> Apologies the guest bedroom, undr renovation...


Love the blue fedora!


----------



## GreenGypsy

momimella said:


> Zara dress with H&M belt
> Mikimoto pearl earrings
> Frank Muller Color Dreams
> Birkin 25 Tosca Candy Epsom
> Tory Burch Mary Jane high heels
> Thx for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201017


Your bag's adorable!


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> ((((luckylove)))  Thank you! Dress was very cheap, everything in London was 70-80% off. There was an Alaia sale you would have loved....



OMG!!!! Did I read that right???? Alaia ON SALE??? It never ever goes on sale in the US so I naively assumed it did not go on sale anywhere... Sooo sorry to have missed that! London is just a quick flight from where I am in Spain;  hmm.... might have to go check it out  Nah.... enjoying family time at the beach just a little too much to venture over.... perhaps next year!


----------



## skyeboat

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful outfits everyone!
> 
> Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!
> 
> ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.



I've been looking for shoes just like those! Great look


----------



## debar

Love this thread!


----------



## dianahuang

Matching orange pants with orange rivale  


Shirt: New Look
Pants: from store in SG (forgot the brand)
Bracelet: Rivale orange phw
Bag: Herbag


----------



## luckylove

dianahuang said:


> Matching orange pants with orange rivale
> View attachment 2258579
> 
> Shirt: New Look
> Pants: from store in SG (forgot the brand)
> Bracelet: Rivale orange phw
> Bag: Herbag



Cut, casual look on you! Thanks for sharing! Herbag looks great on you!


----------



## dianahuang

luckylove said:


> Cut, casual look on you! Thanks for sharing! Herbag looks great on you!



Thanks luckylove


----------



## debar

Wonderful casual look, The bag and bracelet make all the difference!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ Cute look, dianah.


----------



## kitkatblue

Aarponen said:


> T-shirt Gap sales (5 USD)
> Pants Zara (30 USD)
> Hat Garage sales (1 Dollars)
> 
> Apologies the guest bedroom, undr renovation...


 
Sharp outfit!  May I ask who makes your sunnies?


----------



## kitkatblue

juliet827 said:


> Hobbs wrap dress bought on sale in London and Rose T B 30 for quick dinner at the club. Sorry for the bad flash quality!
> 
> View attachment 2239802
> View attachment 2239803
> 
> 
> B30 on my frame looks like a 35, I think!


 
Completely lovely!


----------



## Aarponen

kitkatblue said:


> Sharp outfit!  May I ask who makes your sunnies?



The picture is so blurry (Thanks to my broken phone) I am quite not sure which pair I have on, but it is either Rayban black Jackie O style or Fendi ones that has flower cut outs around the frames. Hope this helps!


----------



## Aarponen

GreenGypsy said:


> Love the blue fedora!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Aarponen

crochetbella said:


> Beautiful outfits everyone!
> 
> Here's me today. It is hot here this week!!!
> 
> ON tank and shorts. Coach shoes. Garden Party and enamel bracelet.



Very nicely coordinated outfit. Love the shoes on you!


----------



## kitkatblue

Aarponen said:


> The picture is so blurry (Thanks to my broken phone) I am quite not sure which pair I have on, but it is either Rayban black Jackie O style or Fendi ones that has flower cut outs around the frames. Hope this helps!


 
Thank you stylish one!


----------



## Monceau

Off to the farmer's market...

Target Dress - $22 (from the sleepwear section, so I guess it's a gown!)
JCrew belt 
Evelyne PM in Cafe Clemence
Lift Pendant in Black
Astral bangle in black evercalf


----------



## thyme

Monceau said:


> Off to the farmer's market...
> 
> Target Dress - $22 (from the sleepwear section, so I guess it's a gown!)
> JCrew belt
> Evelyne PM in Cafe Clemence
> Lift Pendant in Black
> Astral bangle in black evercalf



you managed to make sleepwear look chic *Monceau*!! that is quite a feat


----------



## Anfang

Monceau said:


> Off to the farmer's market...
> 
> Target Dress - $22 (from the sleepwear section, so I guess it's a gown!)
> JCrew belt
> Evelyne PM in Cafe Clemence
> Lift Pendant in Black
> Astral bangle in black evercalf
> 
> View attachment 2263926


*Monceau*, this is so chic ! Your belt is TDF !!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is my black b with a dress and watch I bought at Nordstrom rack. Dress was $40 and watch was $89.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my black b with a dress and watch I bought at Nordstrom rack. Dress was $40 and watch was $89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269282
> View attachment 2269283



Great outfit, Ilovenicebags!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my black b with a dress and watch I bought at Nordstrom rack. Dress was $40 and watch was $89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269282
> View attachment 2269283


 
Great dress!


----------



## suzi30052002

Dress and Ribbon scarf made by me , belt H


----------



## Julide

suzi30052002 said:


> Dress and Ribbon scarf made by me , belt H



You are so talented!! I like all that you make!!


----------



## suzi30052002

Julide said:


> You are so talented!! I like all that you make!!


Thank you Julide....it's my passion, my life to create...


----------



## Anfang

suzi30052002 said:


> Dress and Ribbon scarf made by me , belt H


Great job, *suzi* !!! Love all your outfit !


----------



## hanagirl

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my black b with a dress and watch I bought at Nordstrom rack. Dress was $40 and watch was $89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269282
> View attachment 2269283



I love that dress!


----------



## Allee

Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4


----------



## Jsusan

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4


May i know what size is The Kelly sellier? Tqqqq


----------



## Bagzzonly

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4



You are darling!!


----------



## Allee

Jsusan said:


> May i know what size is The Kelly sellier? Tqqqq



Hi! It's a 25cm


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4



so pretty and ladylike *Allee*!


----------



## Kelly_76

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4



You look gorgeous, Allee!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jsusan

Allee said:


> Hi! It's a 25cm


Thank u allee, u look gorgeous


----------



## kaorujo

Hi,
Top: MK (bought from sales)
Bottom: Blue short (forever 21)




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Allee

wonger1024 said:


> You are darling!!



Thanks babe!


----------



## Allee

chincac said:


> so pretty and ladylike *Allee*!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Allee

Kelly_76 said:


> You look gorgeous, Allee!
> :thumbup:



Thanks doll!


----------



## ilovenicebags

hanagirl said:


> I love that dress!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Kelly_76

Rose said:


> Jacket from Anthropology sale ($9.99!!!!!! )


 
How cute is this!

Love the soft colours!


----------



## birkinglover

Fashionaddictlady 

In H&M clothes spring collections.


----------



## DrTr

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4


Great look Allee!  Love your Kelly and you look like a million bucks!  Isn't it fun to wear $29 worth of clothin and still look so chic?


----------



## Hermes June

birkinglover said:


> Fashionaddictlady
> 
> In H&M clothes spring collections.



Wow! Love your croc B!! You look amazing!


----------



## Kelly_76

birkinglover said:


> Fashionaddictlady
> 
> In H&M clothes spring collections.



Wow, you look like a supermodel!!!
Great outfit, can't believe it's H&M!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lujac22

WOW from H&M!?  Your baby B is to die for gorgeous!  Love your fashion sense.


----------



## grapegravity

It's gloomy outside so need to brighten it up a little


----------



## Allee

birkinglover said:


> Fashionaddictlady
> 
> In H&M clothes spring collections.



Awe I love this look!


----------



## birkinglover

Fashionaddictlady instagram


----------



## annika08

Hermes scarf, f21 top, ag jeans. I am here trying on the new Chanel shades which I'm still contemplating to buy. 
My 30 Birkin in alezan color


----------



## Anfang

annika08 said:


> View attachment 2288345
> 
> Hermes scarf, f21 top, ag jeans. I am here trying on the new Chanel shades which I'm still contemplating to buy.
> My 30 Birkin in alezan color


*annika* you look perfect! And your bag is TDF !


----------



## annika08

Anfang said:


> *annika* you look perfect! And your bag is TDF !



Thank you !


----------



## hellokitty1969

Black CDC
Vintage Hermes Top
Zara Shorts


----------



## maryg1

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is my black b with a dress and watch I bought at Nordstrom rack. Dress was $40 and watch was $89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269282
> View attachment 2269283



I love love this dress, the colours are so vibrant


----------



## Toronto Carre

Allee said:


> View attachment 2272879
> 
> Shopping at Zara. Wearing forever 21 dress $25 and belt $4


 
Your outfit is so sweet... perfect for summer. I can't believe the dress was only $25!


----------



## mikeyta

short from forever 21. mix and match for sunday afternoon.


----------



## Anfang

mikeyta said:


> short from forever 21. mix and match for sunday afternoon.


Oooooooooooh! that croc Plume is KILLING me !!! Cannot look at anything else!


----------



## mikeyta

Anfang said:


> Oooooooooooh! that croc Plume is KILLING me !!! Cannot look at anything else!


ouch, people ask me at the store if I get this bag from forever 21 this morning.


----------



## Anfang

mikeyta said:


> ouch, people ask me at the store if I get this bag from forever 21 this morning.



Oh no!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yankees t-shirt (maybe $20) and ripped jeans with gold Clemence B35 (with shooting star cadena) and silver CDC


----------



## Anfang

QuelleFromage said:


> Yankees t-shirt (maybe $20) and ripped jeans with gold Clemence B35 (with shooting star cadena) and silver CDC


You look great !  Perfect casual wear !


----------



## alterego

QuelleFromage said:


> Yankees t-shirt (maybe $20) and ripped jeans with gold Clemence B35 (with shooting star cadena) and silver CDC


Totally dig your style!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Thanks Anfang & alterego, high praise coming from you. My gold B is sooooo slouchy!


----------



## baileylab

1. Promod T, True Religion jeans, lift pendant, Ex Libris bangle, lindy 34 & clover keycharm, charles & keith sandals

2. CMG (phil brand) top, jeans, white clic clac phw, 160 cm chain d'ancre, UV bolide 35, charles & keith sandals

oops the pics are huuuge!!! sorry about that


----------



## thyme

baileylab said:


> 1. Promod T, True Religion jeans, lift pendant, Ex Libris bangle, lindy 34 & clover keycharm, charles & keith sandals
> 
> 2. CMG (phil brand) top, jeans, white clic clac phw, 160 cm chain d'ancre, UV bolide 35, charles & keith sandals
> 
> oops the pics are huuuge!!! sorry about that



i like the CMG top! and we are twins on the ex-libris enamel and lift pendant..and the UV bolide is yummy!


----------



## thyme

mikeyta said:


> short from forever 21. mix and match for sunday afternoon.



the blue croc plume is stunning! 



QuelleFromage said:


> Yankees t-shirt (maybe $20) and ripped jeans with gold Clemence B35 (with shooting star cadena) and silver CDC



the silver cdc looks so cool on you!


----------



## mikeyta

QuelleFromage said:


> Yankees t-shirt (maybe $20) and ripped jeans with gold Clemence B35 (with shooting star cadena) and silver CDC


your bag looks beautiful


----------



## mikeyta

chincac said:


> the blue croc plume is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> the silver cdc looks so cool on you!


thank you chincac. did you go anywhere in this summer?


----------



## thyme

mikeyta said:


> thank you chincac. did you go anywhere in this summer?



hi *mikeyta*..no i haven't been away for summer. i usually go on holidays in the tropics in winter, to escape the dark and cold here in England.


----------



## baileylab

chincac said:


> i like the CMG top! and we are twins on the ex-libris enamel and lift pendant..and the UV bolide is yummy!



thanks chincac!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

baileylab said:


> 1. Promod T, True Religion jeans, lift pendant, Ex Libris bangle, lindy 34 & clover keycharm, charles & keith sandals
> 
> 2. CMG (phil brand) top, jeans, white clic clac phw, 160 cm chain d'ancre, UV bolide 35, charles & keith sandals
> 
> oops the pics are huuuge!!! sorry about that


 
Love these outfits!


----------



## baileylab

HermesNewbie said:


> Love these outfits!



thanks HermesNewbie!


----------



## Anfang

baileylab said:


> 1. Promod T, True Religion jeans, lift pendant, Ex Libris bangle, lindy 34 & clover keycharm, charles & keith sandals
> 
> 2. CMG (phil brand) top, jeans, white clic clac phw, 160 cm chain d'ancre, UV bolide 35, charles & keith sandals
> 
> oops the pics are huuuge!!! sorry about that


I LOVE your bags and your Farandole! I'm certainly biased on the Lindy, we are twins on this one. And your UV Bolide is a stunner !


----------



## baileylab

Anfang said:


> I LOVE your bags and your Farandole! I'm certainly biased on the Lindy, we are twins on this one. And your UV Bolide is a stunner !



thank you, anfang!


----------



## PANda_USC

First time posting in this thread, .

Free People seamless slip in white, $28
-----------
Valentino bow wedges
B30 in Rouge Garance with GHW


----------



## Anfang

PANda_USC said:


> First time posting in this thread, .
> 
> Free People seamless slip in white, $28
> -----------
> Valentino bow wedges
> B30 in Rouge Garance with GHW


*PANda*, you look charming, and your bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

PANda_USC said:


> First time posting in this thread, .
> 
> Free People seamless slip in white, $28
> -----------
> Valentino bow wedges
> B30 in Rouge Garance with GHW



Your so slim and gorgeous, love, love your bag.


----------



## sayingido

My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luckylove

sayingido said:


> My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look lovely!


----------



## thyme

sayingido said:


> My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



love the UV lindy with the panda charm!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

sayingido said:


> My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

I love your dress!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## archygirl

On the train to work: D&G cardigan, Target tank, St. John skirt, H belt, pearls


----------



## juliet827

Guys! $9 at Walgreens!


----------



## Anfang

sayingido said:


> My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very nice outfit! And your UV Lindy is gorgeous! 



archygirl said:


> On the train to work: D&G cardigan, Target tank, St. John skirt, H belt, pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312864


Perfect pic, *juliet*, congrats ! 



juliet827 said:


> Guys! $9 at Walgreens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2313125


Love this! Perfect match with your espadrilles !


----------



## tammywks

Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.



you can wear neon colours really well!! looking good *tammy*


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> you can wear neon colours really well!! looking good *tammy*



Thank you, chincac.


----------



## Vinia

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.



Wow Tammy you are looking like a fashion model!


----------



## tammywks

Vinia said:


> Wow Tammy you are looking like a fashion model!



Thanks, Vinia. I wish I were a fashion model.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Very chic!


----------



## Anfang

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.



Tammy you rock!!!


----------



## Toronto Carre

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.


 
You look fantastic Tammy. Your scarf is perfect with your dress.


----------



## tammywks

tiffanypowers17 said:


> Very chic!





Anfang said:


> Tammy you rock!!!





Toronto Carre said:


> You look fantastic Tammy. Your scarf is perfect with your dress.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## quaintrelle

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.



Great look.  The leg warmers are fantastic...


----------



## foulard_addict

@ll: I follow this thread quite a long time. I like the idea of spizing up a "cheap" outfit with an H item. Most of the time, in my case, it's a carré. 
Here we go:
shirt: Zara
jeans: Replay
Flip Flop: Tommy
carré: Hermès Spinnakers

Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## tammywks

quaintrelle said:


> Great look.  The leg warmers are fantastic...



Thanks, quaintrelle.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

juliet827 said:


> Guys! $9 at Walgreens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2313125


 
A perfect match!


----------



## juliet827

tammywks said:


> Zara yellow dress, Cos indigo sandals, Forever 21 ring (right hand) and yellow leg warmers (~HKD30).
> Watch: Panerai Radiomir Black Seal
> From Hermes: Chasse En Inde scarf, scarf ring, CDC, silver ring and Jige PM.



Fabulous outfit, tammy! I love the socks!!!


----------



## jalapeno

foulard_addict said:


> @ll: I follow this thread quite a long time. I like the idea of spizing up a "cheap" outfit with an H item. Most of the time, in my case, it's a carré.
> Here we go:
> shirt: Zara
> jeans: Replay
> Flip Flop: Tommy
> carré: Hermès Spinnakers
> 
> Thanks for letting me join!



Love it!! Casual chic!


----------



## tammywks

juliet827 said:


> Fabulous outfit, tammy! I love the socks!!!



Thank you, juliet827!


----------



## miumew13

H&M kids striped top
Uniqlo denim shorts 
Hermes birkin 30 
Hermes Petit H horse charm in soufre


----------



## Dany_37

foulard_addict said:


> @ll: I follow this thread quite a long time. I like the idea of spizing up a "cheap" outfit with an H item. Most of the time, in my case, it's a carré.
> Here we go:
> shirt: Zara
> jeans: Replay
> Flip Flop: Tommy
> carré: Hermès Spinnakers
> 
> Thanks for letting me join!


 
Love the way the colors from the scarf pop against the white!


----------



## pjlatte

sayingido said:


> My first post here; an outfit that took me to work and casual enough for drinks after  Dress from Topshop, Shoes from Steve Madden, Work pass holder from Agnes B. (You can peekaboo my face from there haha!), Ultraviolet Lindy 30, Fuchsia Gator CDC in GHW, Rouge Clic Clac GHW PM, and scarf from Hermes Petit H collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cute dress! Gorgeous UV Lindy!


----------



## rottiemom18

Dress (local boutique) - $40
Galop Chromatique scarf 
UV Lindy with Rodeo charm


----------



## kittyvoo

rottiemom18 said:


> Dress (local boutique) - $40
> Galop Chromatique scarf
> UV Lindy with Rodeo charm


I love the purple of Galop wih your swoon bag. Fabulous outfit


----------



## alterego

foulard_addict said:


> @ll: I follow this thread quite a long time. I like the idea of spizing up a "cheap" outfit with an H item. Most of the time, in my case, it's a carré.
> Here we go:
> shirt: Zara
> jeans: Replay
> Flip Flop: Tommy
> carré: Hermès Spinnakers
> 
> Thanks for letting me join!


Very nice look!


----------



## Anfang

rottiemom18 said:


> Dress (local boutique) - $40
> Galop Chromatique scarf
> UV Lindy with Rodeo charm


Very pretty!


----------



## Latezcruz

Cute outfit Tammy


----------



## tammywks

Dress: COS
Necklace: COS
Socks: H&M
Shoes: Robert Clergerie
Watch: Rolex Explorer II
From Hermes: CDC 90 scarf and Berline in BH Swift


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Dress: COS
> Necklace: COS
> Socks: H&M
> Shoes: Robert Clergerie
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II
> From Hermes: CDC 90 scarf and Berline in BH Swift



you look very fashionable!! love all the colours on you..


----------



## Anfang

tammywks said:


> Dress: COS
> Necklace: COS
> Socks: H&M
> Shoes: Robert Clergerie
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II
> From Hermes: CDC 90 scarf and Berline in BH Swift


Very nice outfit !


----------



## faye86

H&M dress (I bought it on sale around 15usd)  match with B35 orange


----------



## thyme

faye86 said:


> H&M dress (I bought it on sale around 15usd)  match with B35 orange



orange is such a happy colour!! am sure it makes you smile all the time


----------



## bobishere0211

my sister wears her birkin all the time with clothes she gets from forever 21 or macys and stuff


----------



## faye86

chincac said:


> orange is such a happy colour!! am sure it makes you smile all the time



Yes chincac!!! thanks... so over the moon


----------



## Anfang

faye86 said:


> H&M dress (I bought it on sale around 15usd)  match with B35 orange


Superb bag, *faye*!  Orange is and remains a winner!


----------



## faye86

Anfang said:


> Superb bag, *faye*!  Orange is and remains a winner!



Thanks Anfang  i agree that orange is winner hihihi..
forever hermes color. classic but stunning


----------



## debar

Very cool, love the orange, perfect for fall!


----------



## anleena

Etoupe Evelyn GM with Target dress.
Plus shoes from Brunello Cuccinelli.


----------



## thyme

anleena said:


> Etoupe Evelyn GM with Target dress.
> Plus shoes from Brunello Cuccinelli.



very nice neutral casual outfit!


----------



## Aurelia24

My outfit for today, from my Instagram. I basically always pair Hermès with cheap RTW or vintage clothes. This is from Zara, belt by Moschino and a vintage shoulder cover.


----------



## Anfang

Great look, Aurelia! &#128077;


----------



## Aurelia24

Anfang said:


> Great look, Aurelia! &#128077;



Thanks!


----------



## thyme

Aurelia24 said:


> My outfit for today, from my Instagram. I basically always pair Hermès with cheap RTW or vintage clothes. This is from Zara, belt by Moschino and a vintage shoulder cover.



love polka dots and the mini kelly is just too cute!


----------



## Millicat

Aurelia24 said:


> My outfit for today, from my Instagram. I basically always pair Hermès with cheap RTW or vintage clothes. This is from Zara, belt by Moschino and a vintage shoulder cover.



Love your look, Aurelia


----------



## perlerare

Aurelia24 said:


> My outfit for today, from my Instagram. I basically always pair Hermès with cheap RTW or vintage clothes. This is from Zara, belt by Moschino and a vintage shoulder cover.



I am totally fond of your style !


----------



## Stacy31

Old Navy Tee, J-Crew scarf, Express jeans, DS


----------



## Stacy31

Bebe Shirt, lucky brand sweater, Express jeans, Etsy necklace, DS


----------



## Stacy31

New York and Co. white shirt, green Gap cardi, Express capris, necklace from local store


----------



## krawford

Stacy31 said:


> New York and Co. white shirt, green Gap cardi, Express capris, necklace from local store


 Love that Double Sens!  That is the exact one I want to get one day.  You look fabulous with it.


----------



## HADASSA

Aurelia24 said:


> My outfit for today, from my Instagram. I basically always pair Hermès with cheap RTW or vintage clothes. This is from Zara, belt by Moschino and a vintage shoulder cover.


 
Aurelia, you are a true fashionista - wished women at Fashion Week had more fashion sense like you.


----------



## Stacy31

krawford said:


> Love that Double Sens!  That is the exact one I want to get one day.  You look fabulous with it.


 

Thank you~and I'm sure you'd look even better!! I love this bag


----------



## sophieerme

Great photos!


----------



## Deborah1986

tammywks said:


> Dress: COS
> Necklace: COS
> Socks: H&M
> Shoes: Robert Clergerie
> Watch: Rolex Explorer II
> From Hermes: CDC 90 scarf and Berline in BH Swift



_ooh really like this !! _


----------



## Deborah1986

grapegravity said:


> It's gloomy outside so need to brighten it up a little
> 
> View attachment 2279237



_love all the bright colors !!!!_


----------



## rottiemom18

First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
Shirt & leggings: Express
Shoes: Coach


----------



## ghoztz

rottiemom18 said:


> First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
> Shirt & leggings: Express
> Shoes: Coach


looking great!!    what color is your CDC?


----------



## rottiemom18

ghoztz said:


> looking great!!    what color is your CDC?


Thank you   The CDC is brown/deep tan leather with GHW and white contrast stitching.


----------



## ghoztz

rottiemom18 said:


> Thank you   The CDC is brown/deep tan leather with GHW and white contrast stitching.


Been trying to get the Cavalcadour MT in black (or Turquoise), NO LUCK!   It looks so beautiful!


----------



## Aurelia24

HADASSA said:


> Aurelia, you are a true fashionista - wished women at Fashion Week had more fashion sense like you.



 unfortunately I can't be one of that fashonistas  because I never wear high heels (even if I go on buying them): everyday when I go out I am with my big dog and usually we walk for one or two hours in the center of the city, so I have to wear something comfortable.
In summer I use flats with a little heel to relax my back spine and in winter usually boots (now I have discovered cuissardes, incredibly comfortable and I love the look with leggings, finding good pants is always a problem).


----------



## Aurelia24

rottiemom18 said:


> First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
> Shirt & leggings: Express
> Shoes: Coach



I have to buy a maxi twilly...
You look gorgeous!


----------



## Anfang

rottiemom18 said:


> First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
> Shirt & leggings: Express
> Shoes: Coach


Congrats, *rottiemom*, I love this Cavalcadour!


----------



## Aurelia24

Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"


----------



## Anfang

Aurelia24 said:


> Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"


*Aurelia*, you look gorgeous! And Chasse à Vol, aaaah I adore!


----------



## Thea Baghag

restricter said:


> I'd love to take a pic of my outfit but I'm at work.  See if you can visualize this bag (without the Jinjy cat) with this blazer:  http://www.lizclaiborne.com/Petite-...efault,pd.html?cgid=petiteJacketsAndOuterwear and this jacket (in Aztec Gold, of course):  http://www.landsend.com/pp/DoryTren...sku_0=::PIE&CM_MERCH=SRCH_00001&origin=search
> 
> 
> Hermes could make a potato sack look good.



This is just sooo cute!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Aurelia24 said:


> Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"


 
Loving all the red.


----------



## HADASSA

Aurelia24 said:


> unfortunately I can't be one of that fashonistas  because I never wear high heels (even if I go on buying them): everyday when I go out I am with my big dog and usually we walk for one or two hours in the center of the city, so I have to wear something comfortable.
> In summer I use flats with a little heel to relax my back spine and in winter usually boots (now I have discovered cuissardes, incredibly comfortable and I love the look with leggings, finding good pants is always a problem).


 

You see, you are already a step ahead with the latest accessory - a dog or dogs on a leash   I think being a great fashionista is about looking as if you have not tried too hard, effortless and being comfortable in what you are wearing. Although some just look too comfortable. LOL.


----------



## prilzy_tilzy

rottiemom18 said:


> First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
> Shirt & leggings: Express
> Shoes: Coach


WOW!  I am loving that maxi twilly!  I have to purchase from the Hermes website because live far from a store ...  I was feeling very "underwhelmed" by the maxi twilly graphics Hermes posted to their site, but your photo has convinced me.


----------



## rosebud_7

Stacy31 said:


> Old Navy Tee, J-Crew scarf, Express jeans, DS





Stacy31 said:


> Bebe Shirt, lucky brand sweater, Express jeans, Etsy necklace, DS





Stacy31 said:


> New York and Co. white shirt, green Gap cardi, Express capris, necklace from local store



Love the DS pics!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

birkinglover said:


> Fashionaddictlady
> 
> In H&M clothes spring collections.


 
gorgeous bag! love your hair too!!


----------



## Alegory

I wanted to ask everyone here are any of the white birkin owners still using their bags or have you put them away ? 

I just got mine back from spaw and would like to use it but mom and mother inlaw say its not appropriate 
I'm 30 and pretty much dress as I feel but this and wearing white pants always puzzle me 
Any help please .


----------



## DizzyFairy

Me today....at a beach...


----------



## Anfang

DizzyFairy said:


> Me today....at a beach...


Superb vintage bag! You look great! Enjoy the seaside!


----------



## Junkenpo

DizzyFairy said:


> Me today....at a beach...



Love that shot!  It reminds me of a beach park where I live called Launiupoko, walking on the rocks was part of the fun! What bag is that? I love the hardware on it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Aurelia24 said:


> Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"


 
So gorgeous! 



DizzyFairy said:


> Me today....at a beach...


 
Such a fabulous casual outfit!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Thank u!!!


Anfang said:


> Superb vintage bag! You look great! Enjoy the seaside!



This is a vintage sac sologne III I purchased from ebay.. Felt like jack pot when I won the listing
A same bag, diff leather can be found in : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-styles/vintage-style-bags-pics-only-99980-5.html#post12725913



Junkenpo said:


> Love that shot!  It reminds me of a beach park where I live called Launiupoko, walking on the rocks was part of the fun! What bag is that? I love the hardware on it!



 thank u....


HermesNewbie said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fabulous casual outfit!


----------



## marina230

Aurelia24 said:


> Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"



You are simply gorgeous!!! With heels or without you look stunning!!!


----------



## eleonor

I just wanted to say THANK YOU everyone who posted in this lovely thread! You all look amazing and this is SO inspiring. I am home ill and I just spent what feels like my entire Friday evening looking through this thread - made my day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rottiemom18 said:


> Thank you   The CDC is brown/deep tan leather with GHW and white contrast stitching.



You look great! I think we're twins on the cdc... Barenia ghw....


----------



## Toronto Carre

DizzyFairy said:


> Me today....at a beach...


 
You look so comfy and relaxed. Nice outfit.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Toronto Carre said:


> You look so comfy and relaxed. Nice outfit.



 thank you...


----------



## rollinsband2002

Doing a bit of shopping in Palm Beach with my Massai....wearing my oldest NYD jeans with my favorite handmade sandals and no-name lace top I bought in Capri


----------



## thyme

rollinsband2002 said:


> Doing a bit of shopping in Palm Beach with my Massai....wearing my oldest NYD jeans with my favorite handmade sandals and no-name lace top I bought in Capri



great bag!


----------



## Sariina

Rollinsband: You look great! Love the bag, such a beautiful color!


----------



## Anfang

rollinsband2002 said:


> Doing a bit of shopping in Palm Beach with my Massai....wearing my oldest NYD jeans with my favorite handmade sandals and no-name lace top I bought in Capri


So nice to see a Massaï around!!! You look great! (note to self : take my Massaï out more often)


----------



## SherryF

rollinsband2002 said:


> Doing a bit of shopping in Palm Beach with my Massai....wearing my oldest NYD jeans with my favorite handmade sandals and no-name lace top I bought in Capri



Fun picture!


----------



## debar

rollinsband2002 said:


> Doing a bit of shopping in Palm Beach with my Massai....wearing my oldest NYD jeans with my favorite handmade sandals and no-name lace top I bought in Capri


 Wonderful bag, Love the color! Very relaxed and cool.


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Orange CDC, J Crew Blazer $45, H&M tank $7, DKNY jeans $50 and 35 Orange Togo Kelly

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## coco_kelly

rottiemom18 said:


> First time wearing my Cavalcadour MT, with CDC.
> Shirt & leggings: Express
> Shoes: Coach


 
Very nice outfit! 
The MT is still on my wishlist


----------



## coco_kelly

Jerseygirl02 said:


> View attachment 2387439
> 
> Orange CDC, J Crew Blazer $45, H&M tank $7, DKNY jeans $50 and 35 Orange Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Love the classic combination from navy and orange


----------



## rollinsband2002

Thanks everyone!

Here is another quick pic...OMW to Church yesterday. Wearing my Chanel ballerinas, Malo cashmere sweater, and my Hermes head scarf with a $12.99 skirt I picked up at Wal mart!


----------



## dryope

rollinsband2002 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here is another quick pic...OMW to Church yesterday. Wearing my Chanel ballerinas, Malo cashmere sweater, and my Hermes head scarf with a $12.99 skirt I picked up at Wal mart!


Nice outfit! Very restrained and classy.  

I love it when the Hermes just slips in so people leave the conversation thinking -- oh, wait, that *was* a nice scarf, wasn't it?


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Anthro dress and scarf and my new SO Kelly! 
Thanks!


----------



## Anfang

Jerseygirl02 said:


> View attachment 2395563
> 
> Anthro dress and scarf and my new SO Kelly!
> Thanks!




You look perfect! Your bag is awesome!


----------



## allen446

Hi, this is not my pic, but from a street style blog photo credit O Estilista Bracarense. But I do love that it is so relaxed and easy.


----------



## tammywks

Today's outfit:
One-piece: Cos
Jacket: Topshop
Necklace: Zara
Tights: H&M
Shoes: Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## Anfang

allen446 said:


> Hi, this is not my pic, but from a street style blog photo credit O Estilista Bracarense. But I do love that it is so relaxed and easy.


Very cool look, indeed! 



tammywks said:


> Today's outfit:
> One-piece: Cos
> Jacket: Topshop
> Necklace: Zara
> Tights: H&M
> Shoes: Camilla Skovgaard


*tammy*, I love your ooutfit! Your tights are soo funny!


----------



## Suzie

tammywks said:


> Today's outfit:
> One-piece: Cos
> Jacket: Topshop
> Necklace: Zara
> Tights: H&M
> Shoes: Camilla Skovgaard



You are so cute and quirky, love it!


----------



## tammywks

Anfang said:


> *tammy*, I love your ooutfit! Your tights are soo funny!





Suzie said:


> You are so cute and quirky, love it!



Thanks, Anfang and Suzie.


----------



## angie82

Causal Friday work wear.  Hermes shoulder garden with some non-brand clothes.  Oh! and shoes, as well:


----------



## Suzie

angie82 said:


> Causal Friday work wear.  Hermes shoulder garden with some non-brand clothes.  Oh! and shoes, as well:



You look great!


----------



## dokboki

Cardigan: local brand
Tshirt: Express
Denim shorts: Abercrombie 
Shoes: H&M 
Bag: Hermes, Lindy size 34 in Rose Dragee swift


----------



## angie82

Suzie said:


> You look great!



Thank you



dokboki said:


> View attachment 2406966
> 
> 
> Cardigan: local brand
> Tshirt: Express
> Denim shorts: Abercrombie
> Shoes: H&M
> Bag: Hermes, Lindy size 34 in Rose Dragee swift



Looking cool


----------



## Salad

M&S Cardigan and Gap one piece
Malachite CDC
Canopee 24mm
Medor Watch
Land Boot
90 Silk


----------



## ghoztz

Salad said:


> M&S Cardigan and Gap one piece
> Malachite CDC
> Canopee 24mm
> Medor Watch
> Land Boot
> 90 Silk




Looking great!!  LOVE your Canopee and Malachite accessories!!


----------



## Anfang

dokboki said:


> View attachment 2406966
> 
> 
> Cardigan: local brand
> Tshirt: Express
> Denim shorts: Abercrombie
> Shoes: H&M
> Bag: Hermes, Lindy size 34 in Rose Dragee swift


Great casual outfit, *dokboki*! I love your Lindy! 



Salad said:


> M&S Cardigan and Gap one piece
> Malachite CDC
> Canopee 24mm
> Medor Watch
> Land Boot
> 90 Silk


*Salad, *you look perfect! Good mix Malachite/Canopée, and your boots are lovely!


----------



## I4H

Aurelia24 said:


> Yesterday's outfit: sweatshirt by topshop, pants by Zara and scarf is " Chasse a Vol"



What a stunning outfit!  The pants and scarf combo are gorgeous.


----------



## Ritzrita

dokboki said:


> View attachment 2406966
> 
> 
> Cardigan: local brand
> Tshirt: Express
> Denim shorts: Abercrombie
> Shoes: H&M
> Bag: Hermes, Lindy size 34 in Rose Dragee swift



I really love how it looks when a slouchy lindy 34 is held this way


----------



## Anfang

Ritzrita said:


> I really love how it looks when a slouchy lindy 34 is held this way


+ 1! This is why I always hand- or arm-carry mine! The best way to enjoy this delicious fortune-cookie shape!


----------



## fufu

I simply adore seeing and wearing Hermes items with cheap outfits. 

With my Kelly 35 in Rouge Vif


----------



## thyme

fufu said:


> I simply adore seeing and wearing Hermes items with cheap outfits.
> 
> With my Kelly 35 in Rouge Vif



Fufu you look great! Stylish and chic. Love the RV with black.. Cute sandals too!


----------



## Halothane

Jacket from cherry koko 
Shoes: Minnetonka 
Skinny jeans from Korea $20usd


----------



## luckylove

Halothane said:


> Jacket from cherry koko
> Shoes: Minnetonka
> Skinny jeans from Korea $20usd



What a beautiful photo! May I ask what color your gorgeous swift lindy is?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luckylove

fufu said:


> I simply adore seeing and wearing Hermes items with cheap outfits.
> 
> With my Kelly 35 in Rouge Vif



Such a lovely photo!


----------



## Halothane

luckylove said:


> What a beautiful photo! May I ask what color your gorgeous swift lindy is?  Thanks for sharing!



It is not swift. It is the new leather ever color. Light and scratch resistant. It is blue de galice. So glad that I also acquired a Kelly wallet in the same color in grain dH leather. I was on the way to collect my new B.


----------



## luckylove

Halothane said:


> It is not swift. It is the new leather ever color. Light and scratch resistant. It is blue de galice. So glad that I also acquired a Kelly wallet in the same color in grain dH leather. I was on the way to collect my new B.



Ahh! Gorgeous! I have not seen evercolor yet IRL! Looks beautiful!  Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## Halothane

luckylove said:


> Ahh! Gorgeous! I have not seen evercolor yet IRL! Looks beautiful!  Enjoy in the best of health.



Thanks! I think u will love it if u meet it


----------



## luckylove

Halothane said:


> Thanks! I think u will love it if u meet it



 Best wishes, dear Halothane!


----------



## baileylab

Halothane said:


> It is not swift. It is the new leather ever color. Light and scratch resistant. It is blue de galice. So glad that I also acquired a Kelly wallet in the same color in grain dH leather. I was on the way to collect my new B.



wow! scratch resistant! hope it comes in other gorgeous incarnations.

gorgeous! btw may i know how tall you are? thanks!


----------



## Halothane

baileylab said:


> wow! scratch resistant! hope it comes in other gorgeous incarnations.
> 
> gorgeous! btw may i know how tall you are? thanks!



I am 1.65m tall. I have only seen this leather in feu and bleu de galice Lindy so far. Not sure if more colors will be coming. It is so light. I shall turn into an evercolor girl.


----------



## Anfang

Halothane said:


> Jacket from cherry koko
> Shoes: Minnetonka
> Skinny jeans from Korea $20usd


Without forgetting this superb Lindy! Evercolor seems to be pretty interesting, and Bleu de Galice is awesome! Superb pic !


----------



## Anfang

Halothane said:


> I am 1.65m tall. *I have only seen this leather in feu and bleu de galice Lindy so far.* Not sure if more colors will be coming. It is so light. I shall turn into an evercolor girl.


I have seen one in Vert Laurier, too! A super-lovely one!


----------



## ferrip

Halothane said:


> Jacket from cherry koko
> 
> Shoes: Minnetonka
> 
> Skinny jeans from Korea $20usd




Wheeeee! Lovely outfit! We are bag twins!


----------



## Halothane

ferrip said:


> Wheeeee! Lovely outfit! We are bag twins!



Please share your photo!! I wanna see more !


----------



## baileylab

Halothane said:


> I am 1.65m tall. I have only seen this leather in feu and bleu de galice Lindy so far. Not sure if more colors will be coming. It is so light. I shall turn into an evercolor girl.



thanks halothane! Evercolor sounds great and i'm anticipating more bags in it as well. esp the toolbox!


----------



## Halothane

baileylab said:


> thanks halothane! Evercolor sounds great and i'm anticipating more bags in it as well. esp the toolbox!


Just saw an UV toolbox but seems still in swift. I will consider toolbox if it is in ever color!


----------



## Anfang

Halothane said:


> Just saw an UV toolbox but seems still in swift. I will consider toolbox if it is in ever color!


+1! To me, swift makes the Toolbox too slouchy. Maybe with evercolor this could improve!


----------



## baileylab

Halothane said:


> Just saw an UV toolbox but seems still in swift. I will consider toolbox if it is in ever color!



nice! me too! my next shopping spree is around spring next year so hopefully it'll be released by then.


----------



## thehermesqueen

my holiday outfit


----------



## Millicat

Lovely - from top to toe !


----------



## baileylab

i totally agree with Millicat!


----------



## Anfang

thehermesqueen said:


> my holiday outfit


Perfect!


----------



## Bagzzonly

I've always believed in accessorizing as it makes an ordinary outfit extraordinary... sharing my cheap outfit: Forever21 top $15 & kids True Religion jeans  $49.


----------



## lovelymelon

I love this thread lol!


----------



## litosands

I think to carry an Hermes bag or belt and for it not to look fake you have to wear one other thing that is of obviously good quality AND understated, or be really expensively dressed.  When it comes to the scarves or twillys, which are much harder to copy, then anything goes - looks fine with jeans and a white tshirt.


----------



## CocoSoCo

I disagree. I think these lovely women and men on this thread look fabulous and their bags do not look "fake."
 I saw a woman the other day wearing gap jeans and an untucked, plain white button down shirt with a black box kelly and she looked just amazing.


----------



## perlerare

litosands said:


> I think to carry an Hermes bag or belt and for it not to look fake you have to wear one other thing that is of obviously good quality AND understated, or be really expensively dressed.  When it comes to the scarves or twillys, which are much harder to copy, then anything goes - looks fine with jeans and a white tshirt.



I am not sure what you mean, but I am sure a real Hermes bag CAN'T look fake in any occasion.

A person looking tacky  wearing Hermes is another story. But don't blame the bag or belt


----------



## perlerare

Fufu, 
your Rouge Vif Kelly looks fab on you !


----------



## Anfang

wonger1024 said:


> I've always believed in accessorizing as it makes an ordinary outfit extraordinary... sharing my cheap outfit: Forever21 top $15 & kids True Religion jeans  $49.


*wonger*, you really look great with your Jige Elan! Congrats!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Anfang said:


> *wonger*, you really look great with your Jige Elan! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## scholastican

perlerare said:


> I am not sure what you mean, but I am sure a real Hermes bag CAN'T look fake in any occasion.
> 
> *A person looking tacky  wearing Hermes is another story. But don't blame the bag or belt;*)



  

I applaud all of you ladies who arise every day to pull outfits together and utilize your H best way you know how. Lordy, so help me, I have difficulty just hauling my sorry self out of bed every morning and get out of pjs!

More pics ladies!


----------



## *Sai*

I have to disagree with the person saying that hermes items can look fake or cheap with non high end clothes. 

Leyla Milani a socialite has beautifully pulled off her birkin with an asos dress.


----------



## Suzie

litosands said:


> I think to carry an Hermes bag or belt and for it not to look fake you have to wear one other thing that is of obviously good quality AND understated, or be really expensively dressed.  When it comes to the scarves or twillys, which are much harder to copy, then anything goes - looks fine with jeans and a white tshirt.



Who cares what other people think, if you know you have the real deal then you don't have to worry what other people think. Have you seen pics of the Ecclestone sisters wearing their gym clothes and proudly carrying their H stuff.

After all Hermes items are just things that are meant to be used.


----------



## baileylab

Suzie said:


> Who cares what other people think, if you know you have the real deal then you don't have to worry what other people think. Have you seen pics of the Ecclestone sisters wearing their gym clothes and proudly carrying their H stuff.
> 
> After all Hermes items are just things that are meant to be used.



+1!!

i wear my H's with havaianas, crocs, 9 west......and wear non designer clothes too.

bottom line you have to look put together. not necessarily wear designer head to foot.


----------



## catsinthebag

Suzie said:


> Who cares what other people think, if you know you have the real deal then you don't have to worry what other people think. Have you seen pics of the Ecclestone sisters wearing their gym clothes and proudly carrying their H stuff.
> 
> After all Hermes items are just things that are meant to be used.



This. Personally, my life is too casual and too full of cat fur for designer clothes to make sense for me. However, my Garden Party will be put to good use when I shlep off to the animal shelter today!


----------



## _Cina

Sai, this color is just sooo adorable! Love it!


----------



## Nico_79

catsinthebag said:


> This. Personally, my life is too casual and too full of cat fur for designer clothes to make sense for me. However, my Garden Party will be put to good use when I shlep off to the animal shelter today!



I am with you on the cat fur!  I can't even count the number of times I have worn a new shirt only to discover a furbaby has dug her claws into it.  Designer clothes aren't logical for everyone's lifestyle. That being said, it doesn't mean you can't afford to treat yourself with elegant Hermes pieces.

Wasn't it Anna Wintour that said "Create your own individual style. I'm not interested in the girl that walks into my office in a head-to-toe label look that's straight off the runway. I'm interested in a girl that puts herself together in an original independent way."


----------



## Madam Bijoux

*Sai* said:


> I have to disagree with the person saying that hermes items can look fake or cheap with non high end clothes.
> 
> Leyla Milani a socialite has beautifully pulled off her birkin with an asos dress.
> 
> View attachment 2434715



I agree with you, Sai.  It's all about self confidence.


----------



## PrincessCypress

catsinthebag said:


> This. Personally, my life is too casual and too full of cat fur for designer clothes to make sense for me. However, my Garden Party will be put to good use when I shlep off to the animal shelter today!



I feel exactly the same way, catsinthebag! My clothes are prone to having pet hair and slobber (!) from my 4 big dogs, so I tend to wear jeans and sandals/boots most of the time and not designer clothing or stilettos. I love my Garden Party bags and also my Picotin, as they go well with my casual lifestyle.


----------



## ABlovesH

It's personal style & self confidence that makes for an amazing outfit- not the amount spent on it. There are women who could make a Forever21 outfit look like its right off the runway and women who make even the most expensive designer gown look like a cheap knock-off. The woman makes the clothes, not the other way around...that is why this thread is so fun to read!!

To the person who said cheap clothes make Hermes bags look fake, I don't agree. I think this thread proves that cheap clothes don't have to look cheap- and an Hermes bag is real regardless (though I suppose an untrained eye might make assumptions if a person has an overall cheap look- but that often has nothing to do with the actual amount spent on clothes).


----------



## catsinthebag

PrincessCypress said:


> I feel exactly the same way, catsinthebag! My clothes are prone to having pet hair and slobber (!) from my 4 big dogs, so I tend to wear jeans and sandals/boots most of the time and not designer clothing or stilettos. I love my Garden Party bags and also my Picotin, as they go well with my casual lifestyle.



Here's to dog slobber and cat fur!  I have a dog as well, although he's on the small side and not very slobbery. It's amazing how many animal lovers there are in the H forum. And H leather can really stand up to whatever our pet-loving lives dish out! (my scarves, on the other hand, try to stay away from the kitty claws.)


----------



## catsinthebag

Nico_79 said:


> I am with you on the cat fur!  I can't even count the number of times I have worn a new shirt only to discover a furbaby has dug her claws into it.  Designer clothes aren't logical for everyone's lifestyle. That being said, it doesn't mean you can't afford to treat yourself with elegant Hermes pieces.
> 
> Wasn't it Anna Wintour that said "Create your own individual style. I'm not interested in the girl that walks into my office in a head-to-toe label look that's straight off the runway. I'm interested in a girl that puts herself together in an original independent way."



That's me! Original, independent, and .... furry. 

BTW, Nico, I love your Grumpy Cat avatar!


----------



## PrincessCypress

catsinthebag said:


> Here's to dog slobber and cat fur!  I have a dog as well, although he's on the small side and not very slobbery. It's amazing how many animal lovers there are in the H forum. And H leather can really stand up to whatever our pet-loving lives dish out! (my scarves, on the other hand, try to stay away from the kitty claws.)



I want to avoid finding out exactly what H leather can withstand, catsinthebag, especially when it comes to slobber (think Turner & Hooch, but not as bad, but times 4!)

You're right, scarves and kitties don't belong together.


----------



## Bagenvy

ABlovesH said:


> It's personal style & self confidence that makes for an amazing outfit- not the amount spent on it. There are women who could make a Forever21 outfit look like its right off the runway and women who make even the most expensive designer gown look like a cheap knock-off. The woman makes the clothes, not the other way around...that is why this thread is so fun to read!!
> 
> To the person who said cheap clothes make Hermes bags look fake, I don't agree. I think this thread proves that cheap clothes don't have to look cheap- and an Hermes bag is real regardless (though I suppose an untrained eye might make assumptions if a person has an overall cheap look- but that often has nothing to do with the actual amount spent on clothes).


 

>>>>>>>>>>>>*RIGHT ON* >>>>>>> :


----------



## Millicat

catsinthebag said:


> That's me! Original, independent, and .... furry.
> 
> BTW, Nico, I love your Grumpy Cat avatar!



And me !


----------



## GirlieShoppe

litosands said:


> I think to carry an Hermes bag or belt and for it not to look fake you have to wear one other thing that is of obviously good quality AND understated, or be really expensively dressed.  When it comes to the scarves or twillys, which are much harder to copy, then anything goes - looks fine with jeans and a white tshirt.


 
I respectfully disagree. I think a true fashionista is someone who can mix high-end designer labels with more affordable brands and come up with a look unique to her. I think those ladies who wear head-to-toe designer labels look incredibly chic and fabulous, but I also think those ladies who carry their Birkins while wearing H&M or Zara look equally as chic and fabulous!


----------



## PrincessCypress

hermesnewbie said:


> i respectfully disagree. I think a true fashionista is someone who can mix high-end designer labels with more affordable brands and come up with a look unique to her. I think those ladies who wear head-to-toe designer labels look incredibly chic and fabulous, but i also think those ladies who carry their birkins while wearing h&m or zara look equally as chic and fabulous!



+1


----------



## Bluebeauty

Touché.


----------



## Bluebeauty

HermesNewbie said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think a true fashionista is someone who can mix high-end designer labels with more affordable brands and come up with a look unique to her. I think those ladies who wear head-to-toe designer labels look incredibly chic and fabulous, but I also think those ladies who carry their Birkins while wearing H&M or Zara look equally as chic and fabulous!


Touché.


----------



## Bluebeauty

*Sai* said:


> I have to disagree with the person saying that hermes items can look fake or cheap with non high end clothes.
> 
> Leyla Milani a socialite has beautifully pulled off her birkin with an asos dress.
> 
> View attachment 2434715


That's a BEAUTIFUL color Birkin. Adds the right splash if color without being too overpowering!


----------



## Bluebeauty

Jerseygirl02 said:


> View attachment 2387439
> 
> Orange CDC, J Crew Blazer $45, H&M tank $7, DKNY jeans $50 and 35 Orange Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Orange is my favorite color. Love it! You are wearin' it WELL!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Target Blazer, top, jeans and boots from Giant Tiger with 2 clic clacs and CDC Belt strap (not shown)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lil_fashionista said:


> Target Blazer, top, jeans and boots from Giant Tiger with 2 clic clacs and CDC Belt strap (not shown)


 
I love this! Those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## make_4_money

Most from H&M, except boots from Alexander Wang and Kelly 40cm from Hermes.


----------



## make_4_money

Another shoot, just got assistances for taking picture.


----------



## make_4_money




----------



## Anfang

make_4_money said:


> View attachment 2443426


You look perfect !!!


----------



## Suzie

make_4_money said:


> View attachment 2443426



Love.love your look.


----------



## pasdedeux1

There is a difference between cheap and casual.

My uniform is pretty much jeans, a tshirt in gray/black/white, a blazer, and maybe a scarf. I work from home, rarely have anywhere formal to go, and don't believe in wasting time dressing up for people who don't care. 

I carry a birkin with me to the mall wearing american eagle jeans, a t shirt, an EMS winter jacket, and flats. Someone wants to believe it's fake, I have no problem with that. It's mine, not theirs.


----------



## Suzie

pasdedeux1 said:


> There is a difference between cheap and casual.
> 
> My uniform is pretty much jeans, a tshirt in gray/black/white, a blazer, and maybe a scarf. I work from home, rarely have anywhere formal to go, and don't believe in wasting time dressing up for people who don't care.
> 
> I carry a birkin with me to the mall wearing american eagle jeans, a t shirt, an EMS winter jacket, and flats. Someone wants to believe it's fake, I have no problem with that. It's mine, not theirs.


----------



## make_4_money

pasdedeux1 said:


> There is a difference between cheap and casual.
> 
> My uniform is pretty much jeans, a tshirt in gray/black/white, a blazer, and maybe a scarf. I work from home, rarely have anywhere formal to go, and don't believe in wasting time dressing up for people who don't care.
> 
> I carry a birkin with me to the mall wearing american eagle jeans, a t shirt, an EMS winter jacket, and flats. Someone wants to believe it's fake, I have no problem with that. It's mine, not theirs.



+1 
IMO. Wearing Hermes products does not equal pomp or nabobism, but the mojority does.


----------



## S'Mom

pasdedeux1 said:


> There is a difference between cheap and casual.
> 
> My uniform is pretty much jeans, a tshirt in gray/black/white, a blazer, and maybe a scarf. I work from home, rarely have anywhere formal to go, and don't believe in wasting time dressing up for people who don't care.
> 
> I carry a birkin with me to the mall wearing american eagle jeans, a t shirt, an EMS winter jacket, and flats. Someone wants to believe it's fake, I have no problem with that. It's mine, not theirs.



Well said.  I'm in the same boat and carry my Hermes bags with total joy each and every day no matter how mundane the task I'm doing or how casual the place I'm going.


----------



## francelamour

S'Mom said:


> Well said.  I'm in the same boat and carry my Hermes bags with total joy each and every day no matter how mundane the task I'm doing or how casual the place I'm going.




I think that's what they are meant to be!
My SA just told me how sad it is that so many B's sit in their dust bag most of the time.
They have to be used no matter if there is sunshine or rain...!
I use my bag all days and where ever I go: playground and kid's sport events as well as shopping at the mall or farmers market!
Jane Birkin once said in a interview that she is 'overwhelmed' with having more than one bag - so am I - that might be the reason why I carry my B with even the most casual outfit!


----------



## marbella8

make_4_money said:


> +1
> IMO. Wearing Hermes products does not equal pomp or nabobism, but the mojority does.



ITA- I saw a woman walking out of the H&M store with a gorgeous gold Kelly, and a bag full of newly-bought clothes from H&M.

I think everyone should wear their H bags as they choose, not only when you dress up. If you pay for a B or K, or other H bag, you should carry it at all times and enjoy, right?!


----------



## make_4_money

marbella8 said:


> ITA- I saw a woman walking out of the H&M store with a gorgeous gold Kelly, and a bag full of newly-bought clothes from H&M.
> 
> I think everyone should wear their H bags as they choose, not only when you dress up. If you pay for a B or K, or other H bag, you should carry it at all times and enjoy, right?!



+2, totally agree with you comments. But I know someone just sacrifice their nice items in their closet after purchasing, of course I do not mean the truly H collectors or lovers, u might know what I meant. Do not realy care about these attitudes or reactions from your surroundings. So let we back to this lovely thread and fourm, beatiful ladies!


----------



## lil_fashionista

HermesNewbie said:


> I love this! Those boots are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## tammywks

Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
Pants: from Aland
Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21


----------



## Anfang

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21


*tammy* you look perfect!!!


----------



## Vinia

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21



Very grunge!


----------



## Nico_79

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21


Love the entire look tammywks, inspires me to wear my farandole more often.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21



great outfit!! i should get your phone cover!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21



You rock !


----------



## catsinthebag

tammywks said:


> Necklace: Hermes Farandole 120
> Top: 3.3 Field Trip from Aland
> Pants: from Aland
> Shoes: Giuseppe Zanotti high top sneakers
> Rings: Chanel silver and Forever 21



Love the way you have mixed it up here!


----------



## tammywks

Anfang said:


> *tammy* you look perfect!!!





Vinia said:


> Very grunge!





Nico_79 said:


> Love the entire look tammywks, inspires me to wear my farandole more often.





chkpfbeliever said:


> You rock !





catsinthebag said:


> Love the way you have mixed it up here!





chincac said:


> great outfit!! i should get your phone cover!



Thanks all of you. 

*chincac*, my phone cover was bought from Forever 21 last Summer.


----------



## purplelism

Sometime during my bday last year 

_fuchsia kelly retourne phw 28cm_

asos bodycon in habanera backless printed sequin dress 
valentino rockstud pumps

boyfriend's work shirt as a crop top
pink zara capri pants
valentino rockstud pumps


----------



## Bagenvy

francelamour said:


> I think that's what they are meant to be!
> My SA just told me how sad it is that so many B's sit in their dust bag most of the time.
> They have to be used no matter if there is sunshine or rain...!
> I use my bag all days and where ever I go: playground and kid's sport events as well as shopping at the mall or farmers market!
> Jane Birkin once said in a interview that she is 'overwhelmed' with having more than one bag - so am I - that might be the reason why I carry my B with even the most casual outfit!


----------



## Bagenvy

HermesNewbie said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think a true fashionista is someone who can mix high-end designer labels with more affordable brands and come up with a look unique to her. I think those ladies who wear head-to-toe designer labels look incredibly chic and fabulous, but I also think those ladies who carry their Birkins while wearing H&M or Zara look equally as chic and fabulous!



Agree&#12290; Well said


----------



## Alar6967

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)


Love your look!


----------



## Alar6967

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00


LOVE your bag


----------



## NestGirl

purplelism said:


> Sometime during my bday last year
> 
> _fuchsia kelly retourne phw 28cm_
> 
> asos bodycon in habanera backless printed sequin dress
> valentino rockstud pumps
> 
> boyfriend's work shirt as a crop top
> pink zara capri pants
> valentino rockstud pumps



You look so chic!  Pink is defiantly your color!


----------



## sabgianna

Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H


----------



## marina230

sabgianna said:


> Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H




Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## catsinthebag

sabgianna said:


> Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H



Love this!


----------



## DizzyFairy

My contribution today... Ready for some heat ! 40deg....


----------



## DizzyFairy

sabgianna said:


> Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H



I love ur rouge Kelly.... !!!! Love ur outfit


----------



## sabgianna

marina230 said:


> Simply gorgeous!!





catsinthebag said:


> Love this!





DizzyFairy said:


> I love ur rouge Kelly.... !!!! Love ur outfit



Thank you *marina, catsinthebag and Dizzyfairy* for the sweet comments


----------



## Bagenvy

sabgianna said:


> Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H




Very Chic. I love it....


----------



## airbrushed

sabgianna said:


> Mango shirt, Zara pants, Nine West shoes and my fav go to Ms Rouge H



Love your outfit! and your gorgeous kelly!


----------



## fallonista

purplelism said:


> Sometime during my bday last year
> 
> _fuchsia kelly retourne phw 28cm_
> 
> asos bodycon in habanera backless printed sequin dress
> valentino rockstud pumps
> 
> boyfriend's work shirt as a crop top
> pink zara capri pants
> valentino rockstud pumps


You look great! Love the pink


----------



## 4purse

lil_fashionista said:


> Target Blazer, top, jeans and boots from Giant Tiger with 2 clic clacs and CDC Belt strap (not shown)




Beautiful bracelets


----------



## Zoobedoo

You are all smart and beautiful gals!  Love your looks!!  Awesome!!!!!


----------



## MapleLuxe

purplelism said:


> Sometime during my bday last year
> 
> _fuchsia kelly retourne phw 28cm_
> 
> asos bodycon in habanera backless printed sequin dress
> valentino rockstud pumps
> 
> boyfriend's work shirt as a crop top
> pink zara capri pants
> valentino rockstud pumps




Second outfit is phenominal. Love love love!!


----------



## Millicat

DizzyFairy said:


> My contribution today... Ready for some heat ! 40deg....



Lovely, I always like seeing your beautiful vintage, DizzyFairy


----------



## AuthenticLux

Taking my etoupe Evelyne III GM for a spin to a meeting at Starbucks and then casual lunch with a friend.

H+M jacket, Cynthia Rowley top, DKNY skinny jeans, Lanvin flats, Hermes white CDC.


----------



## hermes&chanel

Monsieur et Madame II with H&M t-shirt


----------



## perrierlime

hermes&chanel said:


> Monsieur et Madame II with H&M t-shirt



I love this look! Great on you^^


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermes&chanel said:


> Monsieur et Madame II with H&M t-shirt



Love that colorway.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paola5215

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)


gorgeous outfit  I can't believe it ws 1.99 lol


----------



## PrincessCypress

Love squared blouse from Nordstrom Rack, originally priced at $34.00 and marked down to a whopping $5.10!!! Goes nicely with my Rouge H Bolide 31 in box.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

PrincessCypress said:


> Love squared blouse from Nordstrom Rack, originally priced at $34.00 and marked down to a whopping $5.10!!! Goes nicely with my Rouge H Bolide 31 in box.



Your beautiful Bolide is perfect with your outfit


----------



## jyyanks

Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## catsinthebag

jyyanks said:


> Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!



You look great! Love the casual chic look.


----------



## jyyanks

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! Love the casual chic look.


Thank you!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Madam Bijoux said:


> Your beautiful Bolide is perfect with your outfit


Thank you, Madam Bijoux!


----------



## PrincessCypress

jyyanks said:


> Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!


So pretty, jyyanks! I love the red and gold combination!


----------



## arlv8500

jyyanks said:


> Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!



Love this look! And uniqlo jeggings.


----------



## Anfang

jyyanks said:


> Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!


Perfect casual look!


----------



## BagFan4ever

Am i wearing too much black? &#128541;


----------



## Anfang

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2551558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i wearing too much black? &#128541;




Certainly not! Black is beautiful! You look just perfect!


----------



## cr1stalangel

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2551558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i wearing too much black? &#128541;



Never too much black in my book.  
You look great!


----------



## jyyanks

Thank you princesscypress, arlv8500, and amfang!!!  

Bagfan4ever - you look perfect - I'm a big fan of black on black!


----------



## esttie

H&M dress with Birkin 35...


----------



## Anfang

Awesome !!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion


----------



## Verycherryberry

wonger1024 said:


> Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion


I love your style!


----------



## ASC RESALE

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2551558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i wearing too much black? &#128541;



Love it! Is that one of the little animal key chains?


----------



## Anfang

wonger1024 said:


> Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion


You look great, and your K is definitely TDF !


----------



## carlinha

wonger1024 said:


> Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion



love everything here, so cute!!!!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Verycherryberry said:


> I love your style!





Anfang said:


> You look great, and your K is definitely TDF !





carlinha said:


> love everything here, so cute!!!!



thank you so much for your kind words!  

carlinha, i follow you on IG and find your pics very inspiring


----------



## carlinha

wonger1024 said:


> thank you so much for your kind words!
> 
> carlinha, i follow you on IG and find your pics very inspiring



OMG thank you so much for the kind words!!!!   thank you!!


----------



## jyyanks

wonger1024 said:


> thank you so much for your kind words!
> 
> carlinha, i follow you on IG and find your pics very inspiring


So adorable!!  You look great!


----------



## jyyanks

Anfang said:


> Awesome !!


I love the hot pink with black and gold - stunning!


----------



## carlinha

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2551558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i wearing too much black? &#128541;



not at all, love the polka dots *bagfan4ever*!



esttie said:


> H&M dress with Birkin 35...



love the dress *esttie*!



AuthenticLux said:


> Taking my etoupe Evelyne III GM for a spin to a meeting at Starbucks and then casual lunch with a friend.
> 
> H+M jacket, Cynthia Rowley top, DKNY skinny jeans, Lanvin flats, Hermes white CDC.



casual done just right *authenticlux*!  



hermes&chanel said:


> Monsieur et Madame II with H&M t-shirt



love the silk *hermes&chanel!*



PrincessCypress said:


> Love squared blouse from Nordstrom Rack, originally priced at $34.00 and marked down to a whopping $5.10!!! Goes nicely with my Rouge H Bolide 31 in box.



gorgeous bolide *princesscypress*!!!



jyyanks said:


> Here's me in my cheap outfit - Uniqlo jeggings and The Limited blouse. Sorry for the bad lighting!



love it *jyyanks*!


----------



## PrincessCypress

carlinha said:


> gorgeous bolide *princesscypress*!!!


Thank you, carlinha! I'm really loving your pop of color in your avatar.


----------



## Allee

Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



Ohh that is 1 gorgeous picture Allee! You look so pretty with your handsome baby.


----------



## carlinha

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



GORGEOUS *allee*!!!!!  love your dress and everything about this pic!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



Lovely pic.  Your son is so cute and your B is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## BagFan4ever

Thank you! Ladies here are so supportive of each other. Its nice to know that there are women who take time to compliment others


----------



## carlinha

My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):


----------



## PrincessCypress

carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):


I didn't think I was a soufre girl, but those Valentino rockstuds are really speaking to me! Your entire outfit is sooooooo amazing, carlinha...love your matching B and the horse charm, too!


----------



## Julide

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



Beautiful colours!! Love your dress!



carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):



Soufre is an amazing colour!! I really like the whole colour scheme. The rockstuds are great too!


----------



## ASC RESALE

carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):



Looooove!


----------



## ASC RESALE

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



What a cute duo!


----------



## esttie

carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):


 

Love the combi..! Thumbs up!


----------



## luxurylova

carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):


Your outfit is TDF!!! So trendy, unique and showstopping! Get it girl


----------



## afsweet

Abercrombie shirt and jeans, H black clic clac, belt, and bleu lin herbag.


----------



## Giules

Oh my!!! You look beautiful!! The whole outfit looks gorg!!! 



carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):


----------



## Giules

Couldnt agree more!




*Sai* said:


> I have to disagree with the person saying that hermes items can look fake or cheap with non high end clothes.
> 
> Leyla Milani a socialite has beautifully pulled off her birkin with an asos dress.
> 
> View attachment 2434715


----------



## jyyanks

stephc005 said:


> Abercrombie shirt and jeans, H black clic clac, belt, and bleu lin herbag.


Love how casual you look!  You carry the herbage very well - it's matches the outfit perfectly.


----------



## jyyanks

Zara top, uniqlo jeggings (again), Brides de Galla maxi twilly


----------



## At888

Guess black top and pants with Vince jacket


----------



## carlinha

Polka dot dress by Maude boutique with my beloved lucky charm Bambou K35


----------



## lesboitesorange

carlinha said:


> Polka dot dress by Maude boutique with my beloved lucky charm Bambou K35




Beautiful, *carlinha*!! You look wonderful


----------



## lesboitesorange

At888 said:


> Guess black top and pants with Vince jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568856




Great pop of color, *At888*! You look very chic


----------



## Anfang

jyyanks said:


> Zara top, uniqlo jeggings (again), Brides de Galla maxi twilly





At888 said:


> Guess black top and pants with Vince jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568856





carlinha said:


> Polka dot dress by Maude boutique with my beloved lucky charm Bambou K35


Ladies, thank to you, btowsing this thread is always a pleasure! All of you look fantastic! :urock:


----------



## luckylove

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



Hi Allee! We have all missed your charming photos! I can't believe how much your DS has grown! Welcome back... you look terrific!


----------



## pinkx3x3

wonger1024 said:


> Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion


so cute!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Alfred Dunner petite sweater $19
Soma Intimates Tank $28 or 2/$40
7FAM Black skinny jeans $88 (sale)


----------



## lesboitesorange

Beg4Bags said:


> View attachment 2572625
> 
> 
> Alfred Dunner petite sweater $19
> Soma Intimates Tank $28 or 2/$40




You look great, Beg4Bags!


----------



## eye4cc

wearing Zara sweater, F21 coat, and evelyne III pm


----------



## white lilies

Love all of these posts ladies! 

My contribution:
BCBG blazer
Forever21 tank
Zara pants
vintage Ferragamo flats
H Bracelets


----------



## LaBoisson

carlinha said:


> Polka dot dress by Maude boutique with my beloved lucky charm Bambou K35



I love this look.  Carlinha, you are just so effortless with your style of fashion


----------



## Giules

Top Joie
Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's) 
H bracelet 
Club birkin


----------



## Fabulousity630

Giules said:


> View attachment 2588877
> 
> 
> Top Joie
> Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's)
> H bracelet
> Club birkin


 
Great look and that club birkin is fantastic!


----------



## Anfang

Giules said:


> View attachment 2588877
> 
> 
> Top Joie
> Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's)
> H bracelet
> Club birkin


You look divine !!


----------



## At888

You look fabulous!!


----------



## baileylab

Top Mango, pants Zara, shoes (not seen) Crocs wedge in oatmeal
with parchemin B35 clemence & hava horn necklace


----------



## Myke518

Giules said:


> View attachment 2588877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Joie
> 
> Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's)
> 
> H bracelet
> 
> Club birkin




Lovely!! So fresh and springy


----------



## Myke518

baileylab said:


> Top Mango, pants Zara, shoes (not seen) Crocs wedge in oatmeal
> 
> with parchemin B35 clemence & hava horn necklace




I love the way you've jazzed up this simple outfit with fun H accessories. (And I also secretly really love crocs for comfort )


----------



## baileylab

Myke518 said:


> I love the way you've jazzed up this simple outfit with fun H accessories. (And I also secretly really love crocs for comfort )



thanks Myke518!


----------



## Giules

Fabulousity630 said:


> Great look and that club birkin is fantastic!


Thank you very much Fabulousity630!


----------



## Giules

Anfang said:


> You look divine !!


Thank you very much Anafang for such a kind complement!


----------



## Giules

Myke518 said:


> Lovely!! So fresh and springy


Thanks Myke518!!!


----------



## Anfang

baileylab said:


> Top Mango, pants Zara, shoes (not seen) Crocs wedge in oatmeal
> with parchemin B35 clemence & hava horn necklace


You look perfect!


----------



## baileylab

Anfang said:


> You look perfect!



Thank you Anfang! My teeanged son actually commented: the older you get the weirder you dress, ma......  
he also said it in such a cute way though.


----------



## Anfang

baileylab said:


> Thank you Anfang! My teeanged son actually commented: the older you get the weirder you dress, ma......
> he also said it in such a cute way though.


Tell me about kids! I already told this, but when my niece was 10 years old, she asked very seriously to both my sister and me if, when we were kids, there still were dinosaurs around...


----------



## baileylab

Anfang said:


> Tell me about kids! I already told this, but when my niece was 10 years old, she asked very seriously to both my sister and me if, when we were kids, there still were dinosaurs around...



that;s hilarious!


----------



## white lilies

Lovely outfit Giules! So fit for spring.


----------



## hopes420

Giules said:


> View attachment 2588877
> 
> 
> Top Joie
> Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's)
> H bracelet
> Club birkin


your look is amazing!


----------



## saintgermain

white lilies said:


> Love all of these posts ladies!
> 
> My contribution:
> BCBG blazer
> Forever21 tank
> Zara pants
> vintage Ferragamo flats
> H Bracelets




love your blazer and stacked bracelets!


----------



## saintgermain

Giules said:


> View attachment 2588877
> 
> 
> Top Joie
> Pants - JBrand (found at Marshall's)
> H bracelet
> Club birkin



great outfit


----------



## saintgermain

jyyanks said:


> Zara top, uniqlo jeggings (again), Brides de Galla maxi twilly



love the colors of your scarf


----------



## saintgermain

carlinha said:


> Polka dot dress by Maude boutique with my beloved lucky charm Bambou K35



wow, slobbering over that color


----------



## saintgermain

Allee said:


> View attachment 2554853
> 
> Forever21 dress and Nord Rack flats; hanging out at LACMA with baby.



amazing outfit!


----------



## saintgermain

carlinha said:


> My take on a Peter Pilotto for Target dress which I wore with a plain black French Connection T shirt on top (didn't think the actual dress top portion was super flattering on my body):



in love with all your outfits!


----------



## saintgermain

wonger1024 said:


> Forever 21 top, belt and skirt with K28 vermillion



love your bow belt


----------



## mistikat

saintgermain said:


> love your blazer and stacked bracelets!





saintgermain said:


> great outfit





saintgermain said:


> love the colors of your scarf





saintgermain said:


> wow, slobbering over that color





saintgermain said:


> amazing outfit!





saintgermain said:


> in love with all your outfits!



Hi ... can you please use the multi quote feature - it's the little round button at the bottom of each post next to quote. Use multi until you get to the last post you want to quote, and then select quote.

Thanks.


----------



## Allee

H&M top $8, Hollister jeans $35 and Zara shoes $40.


----------



## Anfang

Allee said:


> View attachment 2595631
> 
> H&M top $8, Hollister jeans $35 and Zara shoes $40.


*Allee*, gosh!:urock:


----------



## Giules

white lilies said:


> Lovely outfit Giules! So fit for spring.


Thank you White Lilies!


----------



## Giules

hopes420 said:


> your look is amazing!


Thank you Hopes420 for the complement !!


----------



## Verycherryberry

Allee said:


> View attachment 2595631
> 
> H&M top $8, Hollister jeans $35 and Zara shoes $40.


This is so nice Allee!  Love it!
Do you have a Hermes mirror?


----------



## Giules

saintgermain said:


> great outfit


Thank you Saintgermain! &#128521;


----------



## white lilies

Thank you saintgermain !!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## anez

Allee said:


> View attachment 2595631
> 
> H&M top $8, Hollister jeans $35 and Zara shoes $40.



This is stunning. So light and fresh!


----------



## Allee

Verycherryberry said:


> This is so nice Allee!  Love it!
> Do you have a Hermes mirror?



Lol..no..I had a ton of ribbon so I sprayed glue the ribbon on an old mirror.


----------



## Tiphaine

I always wear my Hermes scarves as tops, just with jeans or regular trousers. I've inherited a few from my mother and grandma as well as buying a couple of my own ...  love what everyone is doing with their Hermes!


----------



## Anfang

Tiphaine said:


> I always wear my Hermes scarves as tops, just with jeans or regular trousers. I've inherited a few from my mother and grandma as well as buying a couple of my own ...  love what everyone is doing with their Hermes!


You look so pretty, my dear! Congrats wearing your H like this!


----------



## white lilies

Tiphaine said:


> I always wear my Hermes scarves as tops, just with jeans or regular trousers. I've inherited a few from my mother and grandma as well as buying a couple of my own ...  love what everyone is doing with their Hermes!




Love love love this! Can't wait to try it out in the summer &#128155;


----------



## Tiphaine

Anfang said:


> You look so pretty, my dear! Congrats wearing your H like this!



Thank you so much! One of my goals is to save up enough to buy one of the extra large silk scarves, and wear it as a dress. I've seen this done on the mannequins, but I'm not sure how realistic it is


----------



## Anfang

Tiphaine said:


> Thank you so much! One of my goals is to save up enough to buy one of the extra large silk scarves, and wear it as a dress. I've seen this done on the mannequins, but I'm not sure how realistic it is


Depends on how tall you are. But it could work! Good luck on this, 140 are the best EVER!


----------



## Tiphaine

white lilies said:


> Love love love this! Can't wait to try it out in the summer &#128155;


I'm happy you like it!


----------



## Jsusan

Allee said:


> View attachment 2595631
> 
> H&M top $8, Hollister jeans $35 and Zara shoes $40.


Ur outfit always great


----------



## lasska

My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> I always wear my Hermes scarves as tops, just with jeans or regular trousers. I've inherited a few from my mother and grandma as well as buying a couple of my own ...  love what everyone is doing with their Hermes!
> 
> You look so pretty! Orange is definitely a great color for you! So fresh and sunny! I really need to try this look out.


----------



## Tiphaine

lasska said:


> My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.



It looks stunning, and you are so beautiful!


----------



## Vitamina H

lasska said:


> My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.



Iasska, thank you for these photos! I actually thought they were magazine photos! You look amazing and I love your "Chevaux De Trait ".  You make the scarf in your hair look so elegant.  I just can't seem to get mine to ever look like this!


----------



## Tiphaine

Vitamina H said:


> You look so pretty! Orange is definitely a great color for you! So fresh and sunny! I really need to try this look out.



Thank you, and you should definitely give it a go  post pics if you do! I think the great thing about wearing them as a top, is that you can show off so much more of the design than when they are wrapped up around your neck, etc


----------



## Esquared

This thread is so inspiring.... i believe by using a cheap looking good outfit, our hermes item will be more stand out..... :yahoo


----------



## lasska

Tiphaine said:


> It looks stunning, and you are so beautiful!


Thanks a lot its just a scarf..they really changes me all the time


----------



## lasska

Vitamina H said:


> Iasska, thank you for these photos! I actually thought they were magazine photos! You look amazing and I love your "Chevaux De Trait ".  You make the scarf in your hair look so elegant.  I just can't seem to get mine to ever look like this!


Its hard for me as scarves i usually wear on neck, but this one is about to be wrapped on head or hips.. 
will post more pics today!


----------



## jyyanks

lasska said:


> Its hard for me as scarves i usually wear on neck, but this one is about to be wrapped on head or hips..
> will post more pics today!


You're beautiful and you rock that scarf!


----------



## lasska




----------



## lasska

Sorry for quality, but usually selfie is what I get when I wearing scarves.. it's just a tiny part, but maybe good to give an example that cheap"I mean cheap not hi end designers outfit" isn't compromising Hermes..


----------



## Tiphaine

lasska said:


> View attachment 2608196
> View attachment 2608198
> View attachment 2608200
> View attachment 2608201
> View attachment 2608207
> View attachment 2608211




You look very classy in all of these  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> Thank you, and you should definitely give it a go  post pics if you do! I think the great thing about wearing them as a top, is that you can show off so much more of the design than when they are wrapped up around your neck, etc



Thanks, I will do that! You have definitely given me some ideas after looking at my scarves.


----------



## Vitamina H

lasska said:


> Sorry for quality, but usually selfie is what I get when I wearing scarves.. it's just a tiny part, but maybe good to give an example that cheap"I mean cheap not hi end designers outfit" isn't compromising Hermes..



Iasska, thanks so very much for posting the photos! You are so pretty!! I totally agree about the clothing. I don't need high end designer clothes to compliment my H things, just my H to compliment my clothing! I am  an accessories kinda girl. As  long  as I have great jeans, a good white shirt, and a scarf or GM cashmere, then I am okay! I look forward to more pictures from you!


----------



## Myke518

lasska said:


> View attachment 2608196
> View attachment 2608198
> View attachment 2608200
> View attachment 2608201
> View attachment 2608207
> View attachment 2608211




Wonderful!


----------



## Anfang

lasska said:


> My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.


Well, *lasska*, this looks perfect on you! Bravo!



lasska said:


> Sorry for quality, but usually selfie is what I get when I wearing scarves.. it's just a tiny part, but maybe good to give an example that cheap"I mean cheap not hi end designers outfit" isn't compromising Hermes..


H perfectly works with cheap outfits! I do this all year round, with jeans, sneakers, and it WORKS! Thank you for sharing your pics, you look awesome!


----------



## lasska

I was stopping today at two Hermes shops and was trying scarves..well...still can't buy a new one  too pricey (all my Hermes is second hand ...)


----------



## Anfang

lasska said:


> View attachment 2608665
> View attachment 2608666
> View attachment 2608667
> View attachment 2608672
> View attachment 2608673
> I was stopping today at two Hermes shops and was trying scarves..well...still can't buy a new one  too pricey (all my Hermes is second hand ...)


You may find a lot of second-hand treasures, my dear! Go on!


----------



## Vitamina H

lasska said:


> View attachment 2608665
> View attachment 2608666
> View attachment 2608667
> View attachment 2608672
> View attachment 2608673
> I was stopping today at two Hermes shops and was trying scarves..well...still can't buy a new one  too pricey (all my Hermes is second hand ...)



* Iasska*, thank you for the new and, as always, amazing photos! You wear H so well..doesn't matter if it is first hand or second hand~ you and H go hand in hand! 
I just adore the vintage look your photos have. So beautiful and timeless.


----------



## footnotation

lasska! You wear scarves with such street flair.  the series you've presented in your pics ...


----------



## lasska

Big thanks for everyone! 
Unfortunately, now huge rains started in HK  and i afraid to wear scarves in such a nasty weather... need wait some time..


----------



## Bagzzonly

Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless


----------



## At888

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless




So casual but elegant....


----------



## pixiedixie

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless



love how pop of color the B30 adds to a simple outfit! very chic


----------



## Allee

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless



Looking babe!!!! You always look amazing though....


----------



## lasska

Yahoooo!!!! my dreams came true..this weekend i got absolutely new Hermes scarf from the man i love ( ) ...technically, my very first new Hermes scarf...Della Cavalleria is name of scarf...and i just took quick selfie. Scarf itself veeeeeery interesting...t can be so "pinky rocky" if you use it with jeans, and be "heavy classic" when it goes with formal dress (as i done today)..


----------



## Tiphaine

The blazer is from Zara, the shirt Lauren RL (eBay cheap find!), topshop jeans and Tod's shoes. The rest is Hermes! 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Giules

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless


 

Gorgeous outfit!!! Love your Jeans!!!!! And of course your Bamboo Lady B.... To die for!!!


----------



## Giules

Tiphaine said:


> The blazer is from Zara, the shirt Lauren RL (eBay cheap find!), topshop jeans and Tod's shoes. The rest is Hermes!
> 
> View attachment 2622025
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Love your outfit!!!!


----------



## Ccc1

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless


Love your outfit & your B is priceless


----------



## Bagzzonly

thank you for sharing my love for bambou!  i love this thread, and enjoy seeing how hermes can add pizzaaz to just about any outfit! plus i'd rather save all my pennies for h (and maybe some jewelry) 




Ccc1 said:


> Love your outfit & your B is priceless





Giules said:


> Gorgeous outfit!!! Love your Jeans!!!!! And of course your Bamboo Lady B.... To die for!!!





At888 said:


> So casual but elegant....





pixiedixie said:


> love how pop of color the B30 adds to a simple outfit! very chic





Allee said:


> Looking babe!!!! You always look amazing though....


----------



## Vitamina H

lasska said:


> Yahoooo!!!! my dreams came true..this weekend i got absolutely new Hermes scarf from the man i love ( ) ...technically, my very first new Hermes scarf...Della Cavalleria is name of scarf...and i just took quick selfie. Scarf itself veeeeeery interesting...t can be so "pinky rocky" if you use it with jeans, and be "heavy classic" when it goes with formal dress (as i done today)..


*Iasska*, I am beyond excited for you!! You look fantastic in your new Della! I adore the color way you picked and have tried this one  myself and fell in love with it. I chose cw 02, but keep thinking of the one you have! Really, really excited for you!  Many congrats on your beautiful scarf!



Tiphaine said:


> The blazer is from Zara, the shirt Lauren RL (eBay cheap find!), topshop jeans and Tod's shoes. The rest is Hermes!
> 
> View attachment 2622025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



*Tiphaine*, you look absolutley adorable! I love your outfit and of course your beautiful B!


----------



## Tiphaine

Giules said:


> Love your outfit!!!!



Thanks so much! Just my crutch/brace spoiling the style, haha 



Vitamina H said:


> *Tiphaine*, you look absolutley adorable! I love your outfit and of course your beautiful B!



Thank youuuu! I appreciate your kind words  I was very excited too, the B was a recent acquisition, from some pretty amazing circumstances - and I hadn't been able to use it until this weekend, because I've needed both my crutches due to my knee - so there was no way I could carry it around (I mean, even with a free arm ...man, they are heavy!) so it was the B's very first outing, and my first outing with only one crutch


----------



## lasska

Vitamina H said:


> *Iasska*, I am beyond excited for you!! You look fantastic in your new Della! I adore the color way you picked and have tried this one  myself and fell in love with it. I chose cw 02, but keep thinking of the one you have! Really, really excited for you!  Many congrats on your beautiful scarf!
> Thanks a lot!  In the city where i live H became to be on same level as....Zara... everyone carry H around, Birkin ,Kelly..you cant tell fake or real.. Scarves..well.when they part of yor style - its perfect. Chinese usually "owerwear" H - many many colors nixed up together..etc.
> also, bit of worries always when i wearing scarf - humidity here s 100% almost all year, probability of rain too high  i dont want to destroy my H


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> Thanks so much! Just my crutch/brace spoiling the style, haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu! I appreciate your kind words  I was very excited too, the B was a recent acquisition, from some pretty amazing circumstances - and I hadn't been able to use it until this weekend, because I've needed both my crutches due to my knee - so there was no way I could carry it around (I mean, even with a free arm ...man, they are heavy!) so it was the B's very first outing, and my first outing with only one crutch



I love that there is a great story behind your B. That will always make her that much more special to you I commend you for carrying her even with one crutch and still looking so chic!



lasska said:


> Vitamina H said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iasska*, I am beyond excited for you!! You look fantastic in your new Della! I adore the color way you picked and have tried this one  myself and fell in love with it. I chose cw 02, but keep thinking of the one you have! Really, really excited for you!  Many congrats on your beautiful scarf!
> Thanks a lot!  In the city where i live H became to be on same level as....Zara... everyone carry H around, Birkin ,Kelly..you cant tell fake or real.. Scarves..well.when they part of yor style - its perfect. Chinese usually "owerwear" H - many many colors nixed up together..etc.
> also, bit of worries always when i wearing scarf - humidity here s 100% almost all year, probability of rain too high  i dont want to destroy my H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wear it well.. You always look very elegant!
Click to expand...


----------



## Anfang

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless


Nearly missed this splendid Bambou! Congrats, my dear! 



Tiphaine said:


> The blazer is from Zara, the shirt Lauren RL (eBay cheap find!), topshop jeans and Tod's shoes. The rest is Hermes!
> 
> View attachment 2622025
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Let me tell you all is perfect, and especially this B!!!


----------



## Tiphaine

Anfang said:


> Let me tell you all is perfect, and especially this B!!!




Thank you  far from perfect I think, but I'm grateful for the compliment! 

I wanted to do a separate post for the B in another thread, but haven't yet had time to take nice pictures etc! I think she deserves it  I must get round to it at the weekend.



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nerimanna

Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this 

So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..

1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)

2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)


----------



## Sky love

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)



Just Beautiful !


----------



## Hyangsoo

Sky love said:


> Just Beautiful !


You look gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

Sky love said:


> Just Beautiful !


thank you so much


----------



## nerimanna

Hyangsoo said:


> You look gorgeous!


aww thanks xoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wonger1024 said:


> Anthropologie top $30 and jeans $40, Banana Republic flip flops $20, and bambou ghw B30 priceless



My fav way to dress! You look fab!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Anfang said:


> Nearly missed this splendid Bambou! Congrats, my dear!
> 
> Let me tell you all is perfect, and especially this B!!!







Israeli_Flava said:


> My fav way to dress! You look fab!





Thank you for your sweet words, ladies!


----------



## Anfang

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)


Bravo, *nerimanna*, you look perfect!


----------



## Kelly_76

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)




You look simply gorgeous!
&#128525;


----------



## Myke518

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)




So glamorous!! Beautiful H, beautiful you!


----------



## lasska

just want to share..went to Hermes shop today and....i want to have MAxi Twilly! its so great idea to play with it! even i like scarves, but twilly might be great for summer...
anyone have it already?  any reviews?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)



You rock !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lasska said:


> Yahoooo!!!! my dreams came true..this weekend i got absolutely new Hermes scarf from the man i love ( ) ...technically, my very first new Hermes scarf...Della Cavalleria is name of scarf...and i just took quick selfie. Scarf itself veeeeeery interesting...t can be so "pinky rocky" if you use it with jeans, and be "heavy classic" when it goes with formal dress (as i done today)..



Congrats on your new scarf !! I like the colors and it will fit the rainy season. Also keep your neck warm indoors.  I know their AC is strong there when it is 32C outside.


----------



## nerimanna

Anfang said:


> Bravo, *nerimanna*, you look perfect!


thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

chkpfbeliever said:


> You rock !!


thanks!


----------



## nerimanna

Myke518 said:


> So glamorous!! Beautiful H, beautiful you!


thank you for the nice words!


----------



## nerimanna

Kelly_76 said:


> You look simply gorgeous!
> &#128525;


thank you very much


----------



## lasska

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on your new scarf !! I like the colors and it will fit the rainy season. Also keep your neck warm indoors.  I know their AC is strong there when it is 32C outside.


seems you been here yes...terrific temperature shocks


----------



## lasska

My new click clack bracelet and old scarf with same name!


----------



## lasska

Ps. All outfit from Giordano shop...cost around 70usd..


----------



## flowerboy

very cute and beautiful


----------



## iconicfashions

Ladies: you have inspired me to take the leap from LV and Chanel to a Birkin. I don't spend a lot of $$ on clothes, usually shop at nordstrom rack, clearance!
But now I want a Birkin in the worst way!!!

Where to shop for a good preloved one? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Althea G.

You gals are so stylish! Yesterday I wore my Orange Birkin with a Dodgers t-shirt and old INC capri jeans from Macy's, with red Birkenstocks. Sorry, but no pic.


----------



## Tiphaine

On my way to work and the bus is stuck in traffic... Wearing my 'les armes de Paris' with some pretty casual workwear  RL Rugby dress and Zara blazer. I've also been cheeky and attached my 'l'air de Ginza' twilly to my speedy!







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> On my way to work and the bus is stuck in traffic... Wearing my 'les armes de Paris' with some pretty casual workwear  RL Rugby dress and Zara blazer. I've also been cheeky and attached my 'l'air de Ginza' twilly to my speedy!
> 
> View attachment 2640159
> 
> View attachment 2640161
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



*Tiphaine*, you look great! Mabe you can give me tips on selfies! Ha! Mine are never this good. I love your scarf and find the twilly goes really well with the Speedy! Good job! hope you have great day at work!


----------



## Tiphaine

Vitamina H said:


> *Tiphaine*, you look great! Mabe you can give me tips on selfies! Ha! Mine are never this good. I love your scarf and find the twilly goes really well with the Speedy! Good job! hope you have great day at work!



Thanks so much, I'm happy that you like my pictures  I ended up being stuck on that bus for something like an hour, when it normally takes around 20 minutes to get to work (which I usually run anyway...silly injured leg). Having the forum app to browse did ease the journey, at least


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> Thanks so much, I'm happy that you like my pictures  I ended up being stuck on that bus for something like an hour, when it normally takes around 20 minutes to get to work (which I usually run anyway...silly injured leg). Having the forum app to browse did ease the journey, at least



TGIF, right!  I love your bus story, because I can soo relate! Ha! I would be thinking the same as you... if only I could run  ( or in my case speed walk) right now, I would already be there!! Ha! Life on a bus is really entertaining though and it is great you do have tPF to keep you company until you are running again! Have a great weekend and really hope your leg injury heals soon.


----------



## Anfang

lasska said:


> My new click clack bracelet and old scarf with same name!
> View attachment 2631982





Tiphaine said:


> On my way to work and the bus is stuck in traffic... Wearing my 'les armes de Paris' with some pretty casual workwear  RL Rugby dress and Zara blazer. I've also been cheeky and attached my 'l'air de Ginza' twilly to my speedy!
> 
> View attachment 2640159
> 
> View attachment 2640161
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great pics, once more my dear *Tiphaine*! Congrats!


----------



## Tiphaine

Vitamina H said:


> TGIF, right!  I love your bus story, because I can soo relate! Ha! I would be thinking the same as you... if only I could run  ( or in my case speed walk) right now, I would already be there!! Ha! Life on a bus is really entertaining though and it is great you do have tPF to keep you company until you are running again! Have a great weekend and really hope your leg injury heals soon.



Thanks so much for your well-wishes  I also hope you have a great weekend! I'm going to the hospital on Monday - hopefully to hear the good news that I'm ready to be fully weight-bearing, in which case I will start walking to work. It's a really nice walk, along the Thames, so maybe I will take more pictures of my H 'en route', with pretty London scenery...



Anfang said:


> Great pics, once more my dear *Tiphaine*!



Thank you for your kind words, as always  I think I need to take a look at my scarf-knotting cards and learn some new, more exciting ways to tie my H!


----------



## claireyk

xxx


----------



## claireyk

Uniqlo linen shirts
Eight Seconds linen shorts 
Total less than $60


----------



## Kelly_76

claireyk said:


> Uniqlo linen shirts
> Eight Seconds linen shorts
> Total less than $60



Perfect look! What colour is your B?


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> Thanks so much for your well-wishes  I also hope you have a great weekend! I'm going to the hospital on Monday - hopefully to hear the good news that I'm ready to be fully weight-bearing, in which case I will start walking to work. It's a really nice walk, along the Thames, so maybe I will take more pictures of my H 'en route', with pretty London scenery...



*Tiphaine*, H 'en route' action shots by the Thames would be fantastic to see! I wish you only the best of results tomorrow..



claireyk said:


> Uniqlo linen shirts
> Eight Seconds linen shorts
> Total less than $60



*Claireyk*, you look wonderful! For me, the perfect summery look!


----------



## claireyk

Kelly_76 said:


> Perfect look! What colour is your B?


Thanks! It's bleu lin


----------



## Kelly_76

claireyk said:


> Thanks! It's bleu lin




TY, this colour is just perfect! 
&#128525;


----------



## bagladyseattle

Casual cheap outfit: Loft cardigan, F21 lace top, Loft shorts, and DP Sandals w/Birkin 25 Epsom SHW.


----------



## Vitamina H

bagladyseattle said:


> Casual cheap outfit: Loft cardigan, F21 lace top, Loft shorts, and DP Sandals w/Birkin 25 Epsom SHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653588



*Bagladyseattle*, you look gorgeous! I love how you put your entire outfit together and you 25 Birkin is beyond cute! ! I love!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bagladyseattle said:


> Casual cheap outfit: Loft cardigan, F21 lace top, Loft shorts, and DP Sandals w/Birkin 25 Epsom SHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653588


 
Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

lasska said:


> My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.




You look gorgeous love your outfit and the scarf is super pretty the way you wear it! I love your pants it's such a nice color, may I ask from where?


----------



## Tiphaine

claireyk said:


> Uniqlo linen shirts
> Eight Seconds linen shorts
> Total less than $60


This is so simple, elegant and beautiful  The colour of your B is so pretty.


----------



## npps

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! It will be my first time to post here. This is a great thread for inspiration so glad I found this
> 
> So far, I have a belt and a scarf from H. Forever saving for that Birkin - bag of my dreams  just sharing two outfits worn with an Hermes belt..
> 
> 1. Top (Glamour Studio), Jeans (J Brand), Shoes (Zara)
> 
> 2. Top (unbranded), Jeans (7FAM)



You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

npps said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous!


awww thanks  have a great day! xoxo


----------



## Tiphaine

For work today  my Folies du ciel 'en ceinture' and my Clic clac.  





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Allee

H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.


----------



## blythediva

Allee said:


> View attachment 2665608
> 
> H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.


Always so nicely put together.  Love your outfit!  Are your shoes a YSL?


----------



## cr1stalangel

Allee said:


> View attachment 2665608
> 
> H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.



You look gorgeous and your DS is beyond adorable!!


----------



## WValencia

Wearing my Le voyages de. Pytheas as a top with black shirt and jeans from Zara


----------



## Vitamina H

WValencia said:


> Wearing my Le voyages de. Pytheas as a top with black shirt and jeans from Zara



*WValencia*, you look wonderful! This is a fantastic way to show off the inner design of the Pytheas! It truly is one of my top favorites from SS 2014.


----------



## HerLuv

bagladyseattle said:


> Casual cheap outfit: Loft cardigan, F21 lace top, Loft shorts, and DP Sandals w/Birkin 25 Epsom SHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653588



Love the look. What color is your B?


----------



## Tiphaine

WValencia said:


> Wearing my Le voyages de. Pytheas as a top with black shirt and jeans from Zara




Ooh I'm a big fan of wearing H scarves as tops  you look fantastic! I love this design! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiphaine

It is a glorious day in London today and I am dressed to match the happy weather  This dress is from H&M I think, I can't really remember... but I thought it was so cute and colourful! Shoes from Tod's (as always, pretty much) and blazer (poking into the picture) from Zara


----------



## Tiphaine

Allee said:


> View attachment 2665608
> 
> H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.


I don't know how I previously missed this, your outfit is perfect  and your DS looks adorable!


----------



## jyyanks

Tiphaine said:


> It is a glorious day in London today and I am dressed to match the happy weather  This dress is from H&M I think, I can't really remember... but I thought it was so cute and colourful! Shoes from Tod's (as always, pretty much) and blazer (poking into the picture) from Zara




Love the shoes, the bag, the outfit! Gorgeous outfit to match a gorgeous day!


----------



## sabgianna

Tiphaine said:


> It is a glorious day in London today and I am dressed to match the happy weather  This dress is from H&M I think, I can't really remember... but I thought it was so cute and colourful! Shoes from Tod's (as always, pretty much) and blazer (poking into the picture) from Zara




Very nice summer colors! Looking great Tiphaine! And the sky in your photo is beautiful 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## sabgianna

Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Anfang

Tiphaine said:


> It is a glorious day in London today and I am dressed to match the happy weather  This dress is from H&M I think, I can't really remember... but I thought it was so cute and colourful! Shoes from Tod's (as always, pretty much) and blazer (poking into the picture) from Zara


Great summer look, *Tiphaine*! Thank you for sharing!



sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


*sabgianna*, you look great! As always!


----------



## temps

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




I saw this mod pic from another thread and loved it but didn't know your outfit is from H&M!   You have a magic power to make anything look so luxurious!  &#128077;


----------



## thyme

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



looking fab!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


You look stunning. I love the simple yet elegant look!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

Allee said:


> View attachment 2665608
> 
> H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.


So cute and your little boy too


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

lasska said:


> My outfit for today.. "Chevaux De Trait " designed by artist Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux.


So chic. Looks lovely.


----------



## sabgianna

Anfang said:


> Great summer look, *Tiphaine*! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> *sabgianna*, you look great! As always!





temps said:


> I saw this mod pic from another thread and loved it but didn't know your outfit is from H&M!   You have a magic power to make anything look so luxurious!  &#128077;





chincac said:


> looking fab!





Little_Miss_LV said:


> You look stunning. I love the simple yet elegant look!



Thank you all so much for the sweet comments   
Yes love some items from H&M but then I did spend 15 minutes ironing that shirt...


----------



## Jsusan

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


I love ur outfit so nice


----------



## slongson

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Super cute outfit!


----------



## antschulina

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)



Hi, this is such a nice picture! You look really glamorous and chic!


----------



## foulard_addict

Hello @ll,
long time that I didn't post in this thread. But I love this thread!! 
Here we go:

Shoes: Zara
Jeans and belt: Replay (ok, not really cheap :shame
Girlfriend shirt: H&M (very very cheap because it's borrowed )
Hermès carré: Galop Chromatique

Thanks for letting me share. 

PD: and please forgive the very 80ies door in the background. Don't have any fancy backgrounds where I stay currently...


----------



## sabgianna

Jsusan said:


> I love ur outfit so nice




Thank you Jsusan 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## sabgianna

slongson said:


> Super cute outfit!




Thanx a lot slongson! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## sabgianna

foulard_addict said:


> Hello @ll,
> long time that I didn't post in this thread. But I love this thread!!
> Here we go:
> 
> Shoes: Zara
> Jeans and belt: Replay (ok, not really cheap :shame
> Girlfriend shirt: H&M (very very cheap because it's borrowed )
> Hermès carré: Galop Chromatique
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> PD: and please forgive the very 80ies door in the background. Don't have any fancy backgrounds where I stay currently...




Very beautiful colors on your carré and borrowed clothes are the nicest to wear right? Ahahaha! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## foulard_addict

sabgianna said:


> Very beautiful colors on your carré and borrowed clothes are the nicest to wear right? Ahahaha!
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



*sabgianna*: thanks for your kind comment! Yes, borrowing is almost better than shopping


----------



## Tiphaine

restricter said:


> I'd love to take a pic of my outfit but I'm at work.  See if you can visualize this bag (without the Jinjy cat) with this blazer:  http://www.lizclaiborne.com/Petite-...efault,pd.html?cgid=petiteJacketsAndOuterwear and this jacket (in Aztec Gold, of course):  http://www.landsend.com/pp/DoryTren...sku_0=::PIE&CM_MERCH=SRCH_00001&origin=search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes could make a potato sack look good.



Love this 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiphaine

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)




So chic!

I can't even go into primark ... I can't help but pick up a million things that I don't need because it's all so cheap and then where do I store, let alone wear, it all?  no self restraint... Your dress looks lovely on you, anyhow! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiphaine

sabgianna said:


> Very nice summer colors! Looking great Tiphaine! And the sky in your photo is beautiful
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




Thank you! I thought the sky was so pretty too, I thought it would be nice to share ... London does look beautiful in the sunshine! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiphaine

Matchy matchy for work ... I think my outfits are getting more casual as time goes by  sporting my Kelly bracelet and chaine d'ancre, Tod's shoes, Zara trousers and blazer, and can't remember where the shirt/cardi are from! Hadn't worn my red bracelet in a while, so I was happy to get it out  







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mo.space

amazing thread


----------



## tammywks

H&M ruffled dress
COS sandals
COS necklace
H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm


----------



## Kelly_76

Tiphaine said:


> Matchy matchy for work ... I think my outfits are getting more casual as time goes by  sporting my Kelly bracelet and chaine d'ancre, Tod's shoes, Zara trousers and blazer, and can't remember where the shirt/cardi are from! Hadn't worn my red bracelet in a while, so I was happy to get it out
> 
> View attachment 2682349
> 
> View attachment 2682350
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love your classic outfit with the pop of red!
You look gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly_76

tammywks said:


> H&M ruffled dress
> COS sandals
> COS necklace
> H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm
> View attachment 2685115



Tammy, you look so stylish! And we both share the love for COS!


----------



## tammywks

Kelly_76 said:


> Tammy, you look so stylish! And we both share the love for COS!



Thank you, Kelly_76. COS is my all-time favorite fashion boutique.


----------



## Jsusan

tammywks said:


> H&M ruffled dress
> COS sandals
> COS necklace
> H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm
> View attachment 2685115


Always chic, lovely outfit


----------



## tammywks

Jsusan said:


> Always chic, lovely outfit



Thanks again, Jsusan.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> H&M ruffled dress
> COS sandals
> COS necklace
> H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm



pretty dress! love the belt and of course the jige!


----------



## Allee

tammywks said:


> H&M ruffled dress
> COS sandals
> COS necklace
> H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm
> View attachment 2685115



Love this!


----------



## temps

tammywks said:


> H&M ruffled dress
> COS sandals
> COS necklace
> H items: Chaine d'Ancre double & ball rings, Jige Elan Turquoise, CDC blue obscur, blue hydra belt 13mm
> View attachment 2685115




Love your dress! You wore it very nicely with H items!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> pretty dress! love the belt and of course the jige!



You are so nice to me, my dear chincac. Yes, the Jige of course. Glad that we share the same taste. 



Allee said:


> Love this!



Thanks, Allee. 



temps said:


> Love your dress! You wore it very nicely with H items!
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you, temps.


----------



## MrsJstar

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Fab outfit!!! And bag!!


----------



## thtm

I'm loving this thread. You all look fab!


----------



## Allee

Running errands today. 
H&M skirt $40
Top from Nord Rack $20


----------



## Jsusan

Allee said:


> Running errands today.
> H&M skirt $40
> Top from Nord Rack $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689318


Very nice color and everything


----------



## blythediva

Allee said:


> Running errands today.
> H&M skirt $40
> Top from Nord Rack $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689318



Love your outfit as always!


----------



## jyyanks

Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles


----------



## runandstretch

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles



Simple, classic, lovely. You and that birkin make a great pair!


----------



## runandstretch

Allee said:


> Running errands today.
> H&M skirt $40
> Top from Nord Rack $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689318



Cute errand outfit! There is just something wonderful about anemone that brings an outfit together...


----------



## Blue Rain

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles



Simply chic.


----------



## DizzyFairy

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles



I m loving ur looks... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crayonshinchan

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles


Great casual stylish looks, shows that gold hardware of B can also go with silver accessories. In fact I prefer the second look which shows up the contrast of anemone better.


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles


Absolutely gorgeous colours, jyyanks!!


----------



## zoe831

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles



Beautiful bag!!  May I ask what leather this is?


----------



## jyyanks

runandstretch said:


> Simple, classic, lovely. You and that birkin make a great pair!





Blue Rain said:


> Simply chic.





DizzyFairy said:


> I m loving ur looks... Thanks for sharing





Crayonshinchan said:


> Great casual stylish looks, shows that gold hardware of B can also go with silver accessories. In fact I prefer the second look which shows up the contrast of anemone better.





momasaurus said:


> Absolutely gorgeous colours, jyyanks!!





zoe831 said:


> Beautiful bag!!  May I ask what leather this is?



Thank you all so much!!!  

*crayonshinchan *- I used to care about matching hardware but I don't anymore.  I find that I mix gold/silver all the time.

*zoe831* - my bag is a size 35 anemone B in togo.


----------



## jmen

Allee said:


> Running errands today.
> H&M skirt $40
> Top from Nord Rack $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689318


Okay, no one has asked so I must. What did you make with the h ribbons?  Looks like a room curtain/divider maybe.  Enlighten me, please.


----------



## Allee

jmen said:


> Okay, no one has asked so I must. What did you make with the h ribbons?  Looks like a room curtain/divider maybe.  Enlighten me, please.




Hi Jmen! I had an old ikea mirror that had a weird fabric on it. I just sprayed glue on it and layed the ribbon on it. Took 15 minutes to complete


----------



## sabgianna

Allee said:


> Hi Jmen! I had an old ikea mirror that had a weird fabric on it. I just sprayed glue on it and layed the ribbon on it. Took 15 minutes to complete




That is a fantastic artistic idea! Bravo!


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## jmen

Allee said:


> Hi Jmen! I had an old ikea mirror that had a weird fabric on it. I just sprayed glue on it and layed the ribbon on it. Took 15 minutes to complete



Cool idea!  I have saved ribbons that have the extras like year of. . . .would be great to have them put to use one day.


----------



## NikkiS.

They are keeping the focus on the accessories!


----------



## Giules

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color. First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara. Please ignore the wrinkles


 
Love both outfits!!! Your Lady B is BEYOND!! Love it!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles



I love the mix of colors.  They go to show how versatile Anemone is.  It is not just a purple bag.


----------



## jyyanks

Giules said:


> Love both outfits!!! Your Lady B is BEYOND!! Love it!!!



Thank you so much!!!



chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the mix of colors.  They go to show how versatile Anemone is.  It is not just a purple bag.



Thank you chpkbeliever!!!  I also posted pics of me with the bag in red, purple and blue for another tpf member so that she could see how versatile purple is. I'm even surprised by how neutral it is for a bright color!!


----------



## buffalogal

jyyanks said:


> Here are 2 pics that I posted in another thread because someone asked me to post a pic of my B against different color.  First pic is with my $5 purple sweater from The Limited and the second was a $15 green T-shirt from Zara.  Please ignore the wrinkles


You look great! That B color is to die for!


----------



## jyyanks

Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited


----------



## catsinthebag

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited



You look great! Love the white jeans. Would you mind sharing who makes your necklace?


----------



## jalapeno

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited




I love this!!! May I know what color your cdc is?


----------



## A88

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited


In this a B35?


----------



## jyyanks

buffalogal said:


> You look great! That B color is to die for!



Thank you buffalogal!



catsinthebag said:


> You look great! Love the white jeans. Would you mind sharing who makes your necklace?



Thanks catsinthebag!  The necklace is actually from a boutique in the Hamptons (North Fork).  It came from an artisan shop with handmade jewelry.  The reason I like it is because it's made of "Druzy" which I love.  If you do a search they have all types of Druzy Jewelry which is really hot right now. The necklace was made by an individual so I don't think there's a brand per se.  I'll see if i can look up the name of the store I purchased it at.



jalapeno said:


> I love this!!! May I know what color your cdc is?



Thank you!  My CDC is barenia with PHW.



A88 said:


> In this a B35?



Yes - this is a B35. For reference, I'm only 5'0 tall but this B suits me.


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited


Purple goes with everything! Really nice looks.


----------



## alphapha

Gorgeous! I like your style! 



sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## antschulina

My last dinner outfit from night's 
- a coast top 25 (bought in sales)
- a h & m pencil skirt 19.90
- vintage shoes that a family member gave me for free
- hermès cdc belt
- hermès etoupe birkin

Wishing everybody a nice weekend!


----------



## antschulina

antschulina said:


> My last dinner outfit from night's
> - a coast top 25 (bought in sales)
> - a h & m pencil skirt 19.90
> - vintage shoes that a family member gave me for free
> - hermès cdc belt
> - hermès etoupe birkin
> 
> Wishing everybody a nice weekend!




Sorry, forgot to attach the picture


----------



## momasaurus

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470


Great look, nicely pulled together!! Free silver shoes = awesome!


----------



## antschulina

momasaurus said:


> Great look, nicely pulled together!! Free silver shoes = awesome!




Thanks!


----------



## DizzyFairy

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470



Thx for sharing, lovely outfit


----------



## antschulina

DizzyFairy said:


> Thx for sharing, lovely outfit




Thanks DizzyFairy!


----------



## runandstretch

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470



Great look! I'm considering a new belt and really appreciate these modeling shots. Hope you had a lovely night out


----------



## antschulina

runandstretch said:


> Great look! I'm considering a new belt and really appreciate these modeling shots. Hope you had a lovely night out




Thanks runandstretch! I really recommend this belt


----------



## sefyj

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470


Those silver shoes !


----------



## dagnypup

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited



Love, Love, LOVE! Your B!!  Looks so refreshing with white jeans. 
I also love your CDC.  I recently let my barenia with PHW go....  I know I will regret  doing that (already do)...but I just could not "rock" the CDC.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470


Nice and thank you for sharing


----------



## jyyanks

dagnypup said:


> Love, Love, LOVE! Your B!!  Looks so refreshing with white jeans.
> I also love your CDC.  I recently let my barenia with PHW go....  I know I will regret  doing that (already do)...but I just could not "rock" the CDC.


Thank you dagnypup!!  I didn't think I could rock CDC's either but I get many compliments when I wear them (I only have 2).  My Barenia one is tattered and old but I love it.


----------



## antschulina

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice and thank you for sharing



Thanks!


----------



## lasska

My vintage scarf Grand Apparat , pants from Zara blouse...hmm..dont have tag on it anymore


----------



## tiffanypowers17

lasska said:


> My vintage scarf Grand Apparat , pants from Zara blouse...hmm..dont have tag on it anymore




Very pretty!


----------



## HGT

Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.


----------



## Kelly_76

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925




Simple, pure, chic!
Great outfit!


----------



## HGT

Kelly_76 said:


> Simple, pure, chic!
> Great outfit!




Thanks Kelly!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925


Simply elegance. Thank you for sharing


----------



## HGT

LOUKPEACH said:


> Simply elegance. Thank you for sharing




Thanks Loukpeach!


----------



## Maedi

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925



Beautiful! Love the cut/shape of your blouse, pants and shoes.


----------



## sabgianna

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925



Love the monochromatic look!


----------



## HGT

Maedi said:


> Beautiful! Love the cut/shape of your blouse, pants and shoes.




Thanks! Shoes are from the rack! 



sabgianna said:


> Love the monochromatic look!




Thanks Sabgianna! Such an honor to get compliment from you!


----------



## aquahot

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925


so chic!


----------



## aquahot

sabgianna said:


> Both shirt and jeans are from H&M. Good day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678339
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


Love the look!!!


----------



## pinuchica

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited


omg i have to said loveeee that color. i think i just find my prefect bag.


----------



## jyyanks

pinuchica said:


> omg i have to said loveeee that color. i think i just find my prefect bag.




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Kelly_76

Enjoyed a sunny October weekend:
Les Minéraux with & Other Stories silk blouse and Acne Jeans!


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoyed a sunny October weekend:
> Les Minéraux with & Other Stories silk blouse and Acne Jeans!



you look great!! love the scarf belt and the rabbit charm


----------



## nadineluv

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925



Love this look. Very pretty


----------



## nadineluv

Allee said:


> View attachment 2665608
> 
> H&M top, F21 shorts, K25 in RC and rosé nymph clic clac.



Cute!


----------



## goodbrand

Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.


----------



## HGT

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.




Nice!  Do you mind share with me what photo app you used? It's pretty cool!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.


Very nice!


----------



## goodbrand

HGT said:


> Nice!  Do you mind share with me what photo app you used? It's pretty cool!


IBlendy app., I used 2 layers ( lock first one then you do next blendy layer)


----------



## HGT

goodbrand said:


> IBlendy app., I used 2 layers ( lock first one then you do next blendy layer)




Thanks for sharing! I am sure I'll have some fun with it!


----------



## sabgianna

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.



You look lovely! And you got some cool skills with the apps!


----------



## jyyanks

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.


You look amazing!!!


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> you look great!! love the scarf belt and the rabbit charm




TY so much, chincac!
You are too kind.
&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Blairbass

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoyed a sunny October weekend:
> Les Minéraux with & Other Stories silk blouse and Acne Jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791537


Love the pink and purple! My favorites!


----------



## Blairbass

lasska- great outfit! Very pretty!


----------



## Art Buro

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.


so beautiful!


----------



## elleestbelle

Hi all! Here's my first post in this thread since I'm new to H. I pretty much spend money on jewelry and accessories rather than clothing 




Kelly and CDC with ll bean sailor shirt, tahari pants, utility jacket (from some random website), MBMJ scarf, and stewart Weitzman pumps that I've had forever.


----------



## elleestbelle

HGT said:


> Something simple - H&M top, Gap pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777925




Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## antschulina

Nice outfit!


elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! Here's my first post in this thread since I'm new to H. I pretty much spend money on jewelry and accessories rather than clothing
> 
> View attachment 2818646
> 
> 
> Kelly and CDC with ll bean sailor shirt, tahari pants, utility jacket (from some random website), MBMJ scarf, and stewart Weitzman pumps that I've had forever.


----------



## elleestbelle

antschulina said:


> Nice outfit!




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## robert5050

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2820161&stc=1&d=1417490955


----------



## robert5050

Hi I'm new here`I just bought this wallet in hermes store 2 days ago. color is 1Q. Price is 3249 after tax.  i am so happy share with you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

robert5050 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2820161d1417490955-hermes-and-cheap-outfits-post-pictures-hermes.jpg


I love this


----------



## Chi town Chanel

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! Here's my first post in this thread since I'm new to H. I pretty much spend money on jewelry and accessories rather than clothing
> 
> View attachment 2818646
> 
> 
> Kelly and CDC with ll bean sailor shirt, tahari pants, utility jacket (from some random website), MBMJ scarf, and stewart Weitzman pumps that I've had forever.




This looks super cute and casual, the perfect way to wear a Kelly.  Love it!


----------



## anpanmanlover

goodbrand said:


> Circus Hermes vintage silk scarf,  clearance LBD on $15 Rack @ Macy's (15 yrs ago), sorry is it ok if my CC Med/large flap was in picture too.


cute outfit.


----------



## anpanmanlover

robert5050 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2820161d1417490955-hermes-and-cheap-outfits-post-pictures-hermes.jpg


love the color. Yummy


----------



## elleestbelle

Chi town Chanel said:


> This looks super cute and casual, the perfect way to wear a Kelly.  Love it!




Thanks so much, Chi town Chanel!! I'm really loving my Kelly and wearing her every opportunity that I can!


----------



## goodbrand

jyyanks said:


> You look amazing!!!



Thanks


----------



## goodbrand

Thanks


----------



## marbella8

antschulina said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705470



Love the mix of sooooo expensive and free- you pulled it off flawlessly 
I love mixing expensive with not expensive, a nice balance.


----------



## antschulina

marbella8 said:


> Love the mix of sooooo expensive and free- you pulled it off flawlessly
> 
> I love mixing expensive with not expensive, a nice balance.




Thank you Marbella8. I find that mixing expensive accessories with normal clothes works well every time!


----------



## linglinglinglin

Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!

I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread! 

Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


----------



## LOUKPEACH

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


Not so cheap and you both are very cute!!! hehe


----------



## chkpfbeliever

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter




Welcome to TPF and your first post is so sweet.  We are from the same hometown !  Congrats on your first H bag.  Is that Blue de Prusse or Blue Sapphire ? It is a great neutral !  Your daughter is co chic from head to toe.  Hope to see your action pics more often.


----------



## thyme

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter



looking good!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter



Love this! Chic and Comfortable. And your Daughter is Adorable!


----------



## loves

Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts


----------



## LOUKPEACH

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts


Nice!


----------



## anpanmanlover

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts


Nice Kelly. Love vert anis color.


----------



## Maedi

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts



You're looking great and it is so nice to see you


----------



## Gnuj

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


Congrats on the pregnancy and bag!


----------



## loves

*loukpeach, anpanmanlover, Maedi* thank you and yes maedi so good to see you!


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts



adorable!! love the K..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts



*Loves* - Great to have you back.  That Vert Anis K is so precious.


----------



## marbella8

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts



Oh my dream bag- a Kelly in green, and what a green it is, looks lovely on you!


----------



## marbella8

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter



So cute !


----------



## linglinglinglin

Thanks! Are you located back in our hometown now or somewhere else? So hard to grab H stuff in our hometown!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

linglinglinglin said:


> Thanks! Are you located back in our hometown now or somewhere else? So hard to grab H stuff in our hometown!




Hi there, just saw your reply. I now lives in the US with many H stores. I know it is tough to find things in our hometown and the prices are higher as well. PM me if you can't find anything there as I'm close to several stores.  Congrats on the new family member soon !!


----------



## Millicat

loves said:


> Alright, it's been a while. PIc taken sometime back but I have the same outfit on today. Zara top, no brand shorts



Hi There S, long time no see 
Love this look


----------



## kringey

Hi all this is my first H post..

Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)


----------



## rania1981

kringey said:


> Hi all this is my first H post..
> 
> Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)
> View attachment 2862556



Very cute!


----------



## Kelly_76

kringey said:


> Hi all this is my first H post..
> 
> Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)
> View attachment 2862556




Cute outfit and your B is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsJstar

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


Love this!! Congrats on the baby and the Birkin Is your B a 30?! TIA


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kringey said:


> Hi all this is my first H post..
> 
> Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)
> View attachment 2862556


You look great!


----------



## Myke518

Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## DizzyFairy

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



U look perfect! Simple and elegant


----------



## HGT

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




Looking good! What size is your ZP? 90? Or 140?
Thanks!


----------



## Myke518

DizzyFairy said:


> U look perfect! Simple and elegant







HGT said:


> Looking good! What size is your ZP? 90? Or 140?
> Thanks!




Thanks Dizzy and HGT! It is a CSGM 140.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This is nice


----------



## jyyanks

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




You look beautiful. Love the classic elegance of this entire outfit.


----------



## Marinm

jyyanks said:


> Here are the additional pics of the bag with orange and red that I posted in another thread.  Jeans are from Old Navy and the red top is H&M, orange top is The Limited



jyyanks , I really love your brikin colour. May I know the colour name of it? Very nice!


----------



## jyyanks

Marinm said:


> jyyanks , I really love your brikin colour. May I know the colour name of it? Very nice!



Thank you! The color is anemone and it's a size 35 with GHW.


----------



## QuelleFromage

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


I am super late with this q, linglinglinglin,  but are your DDs boots Crewcuts too? Must have for my little princess!


----------



## Marinm

jyyanks said:


> Thank you! The color is anemone and it's a size 35 with GHW.



Really thanks!


----------



## loves

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


this is so chic!



kringey said:


> Hi all this is my first H post..
> 
> Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)
> View attachment 2862556



what lovely vibrant colours! looking good and I love me some F21  we have the same lace skirt btw

to the lovely tpfrs below, a belated thank you. i was busy again  



Millicat said:


> Hi There S, long time no see
> Love this look



hugs back



marbella8 said:


> Oh my dream bag- a Kelly in green, and what a green it is, looks lovely on you!





chkpfbeliever said:


> *Loves* - Great to have you back.  That Vert Anis K is so precious.





chincac said:


> adorable!! love the K..


----------



## georgiegirl27

I love looking through this thread - some of the outfit pairings are stunning!   x


----------



## momasaurus

I love this thread! Posted in SOTD yesterday: 
Chaine d'ancre bracelet and Ex Libris en Kimonos 90 carré, with t-shirt and corduroys from Gap. Silver earrings from Macy's.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

momasaurus said:


> I love this thread! Posted in SOTD yesterday:
> Chaine d'ancre bracelet and Ex Libris en Kimonos 90 carré, with t-shirt and corduroys from Gap. Silver earrings from Macy's.


This is great


----------



## momasaurus

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is great


Thank you so much, *Loukpeach*!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kringey said:


> Hi all this is my first H post..
> 
> Forever 21 top and lace skirt with my B35 (Late post, getting ready for Christmas Eve dinner)
> View attachment 2862556



Very cute outfit for your special dinner.  You got a lovely B to go with it.  Please come back often.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Myke518 said:


> Here is my cheap outfit of the day! COS dress (hooray for the new store in Soho!), zebra pegasus, cape cod double tour watch, H clic bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



This doesn't look anywhere cheap ! I thought that it would be an Hermes wool dress.  Love how H accessories can enhance the whole look.


----------



## rainneday

H scarf, necklace and bracelet. Isabel Marant boots, Current/Elliott jeans, James perse top. Silver bracelet was a V Day gift from my DH, it is made of antique silverware.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> H scarf, necklace and bracelet. Isabel Marant boots, Current/Elliott jeans, James perse top. Silver bracelet was a V Day gift from my DH, it is made of antique silverware.



LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! Everything about this outfit!  You look so effortlessly chic and cool


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! Everything about this outfit!  You look so effortlessly chic and cool



Thank you, GG!  The boots are surprisingly comfortable for walking, no blisters yet!


----------



## nerimanna

action shot in b&w

action shot from a procession...

zara blazer
giordano knit top
h&m jeans
aerosoles flats
hermes herbag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rainneday said:


> H scarf, necklace and bracelet. Isabel Marant boots, Current/Elliott jeans, James perse top. Silver bracelet was a V Day gift from my DH, it is made of antique silverware.


Nice!


----------



## rainneday

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice!



Thanks, LoukPeach


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> H scarf, necklace and bracelet. Isabel Marant boots, Current/Elliott jeans, James perse top. Silver bracelet was a V Day gift from my DH, it is made of antique silverware.




Rainne, love it.  just my type of comfy outfit. Very nice gift from DH, he always knows how to make it special. &#127801;


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Rainne, love it.  just my type of comfy outfit. Very nice gift from DH, he always knows how to make it special. &#127801;



Hi, Sarah!  Thank you so much! Yes, he knows what I like!


----------



## Marinm

Nice photo!


----------



## bunnycat

I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.

Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
Jeans- TJ Maxx


----------



## rainneday

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901104



Lovely, Bunnycat!


----------



## bunnycat

rainneday said:


> Lovely, Bunnycat!



Thank you rainneday! The jacket is a little tight in the arms nowadays, but I still love it!


----------



## georgiegirl27

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901104


FAB!!  xx


----------



## jessie77

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901104



Love it!


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you jessie and georgiegirl!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901104


This is love


----------



## bunnycat

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is love



Thank you Loukpeach!


----------



## modishonline

Favorite mall outfit ... cozy sweater, black loose v-neck tee, and dark grey jeans.

Sweater is Forever21
Shoes are Valentino rock studs
Bag is Birkin 35 in black with ghw


----------



## LOUKPEACH

modishonline said:


> Favorite mall outfit ... cozy sweater, black loose v-neck tee, and dark grey jeans.
> 
> Sweater is Forever21
> Shoes are Valentino rock studs
> Bag is Birkin 35 in black with ghw


Gorgeous bag actually!


----------



## bastardino6

nice outfits!


----------



## BebeG922

5


----------



## AnnaE

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> You look so elegant! I think you are a bit older than me (gosh, I hope it's not offensive), but I am to look like that when I 'grow up'.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nerimanna said:


> action shot in b&w
> 
> action shot from a procession...
> 
> zara blazer
> giordano knit top
> h&m jeans
> aerosoles flats
> hermes herbag



Great photo !


----------



## bunnycat

AnnaE said:


> bunnycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> You look so elegant! I think you are a bit older than me (gosh, I hope it's not offensive), but I am to look like that when I 'grow up'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all AnnaE. Once past 45, I mostly have become resigned to the fact that, yep, I AM older...and well, there's just no getting around it after a certain point. It's a constant journey to find new ways to express myself, as sometimes the old ways I would have no longer make sense, especially in terms of fashion...I'm so pleased to have found scarves again....
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Here I am with my gold Picotin 18 PM and camel Valentino rockstud espadrilles, trying on a bag (that I didn't buy) and wearing a cheap, no-name outfit.


----------



## modernmystery

Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress




Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]


----------



## jalapeno

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]




Loving both of your outfits! Especially love your super classic K!


----------



## cr1stalangel

PrincessCypress said:


> Here I am with my gold Picotin 18 PM and camel Valentino rockstud espadrilles, trying on a bag (that I didn't buy) and wearing a cheap, no-name outfit.



Really love the spot on matching colour on Pico and your espadrilles!


----------



## modernmystery

jalapeno said:


> Loving both of your outfits! Especially love your super classic K!




Thank you! It's my first Hermes bag and will always have a special place in my heart


----------



## PrincessCypress

cr1stalangel said:


> Really love the spot on matching colour on Pico and your espadrilles!



Thank you, cr1stalangel! I had no idea what a perfect match they would be when I ordered the espadrilles and I was kind of shocked that they ended up being an exact match!


----------



## Dupsy

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]




Love your k!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]


Love both your Kelly and Lindy. And you looked good


----------



## libertygirl

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]



Cute outfits!


----------



## carlinha

just a little small H piece, but very beloved... my Fuchsia gator GHW CDC... i have mostly large scale gator CDCs now, this is one of my few small scales left, but it is perfect as is 

with Delvaux Brillant MM in Flamingo Pink with Fendi QuTweet bag bug charm
and 2 of my Lilly Pulitzer for Target hauls - eyelet shorts in Vacation Pink and Nosie Posey flip flops


----------



## carlinha

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]



that kelly is something else!!!  looks brand new from yesterday!!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

carlinha said:


> just a little small H piece, but very beloved... my Fuchsia gator GHW CDC... i have mostly large scale gator CDCs now, this is one of my few small scales left, but it is perfect as is
> 
> with Delvaux Brillant MM in Flamingo Pink with Fendi QuTweet bag bug charm
> and 2 of my Lilly Pulitzer for Target hauls - eyelet shorts in Vacation Pink and Nosie Posey flip flops




Love this, you look fabulous, and of course, love the pink! [emoji6]


----------



## lipeach21

Uniqlo - green shirt, BR - black Sloan legging, Vert Olive B30 Ghw, Kenneth Cole - black flats


----------



## koolmumz

So glad I come across this awesome thread! You all look amazing. Keep it coming!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 2978002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniqlo - green shirt, BR - black Sloan legging, Vert Olive B30 Ghw, Kenneth Cole - black flats




Very elegant!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I love this thread and can finally contribute with a few pics myself ;p




All dressed in Superdry/New Balance  for a walk down town. 




And H&M, except for the Tods and H shawl, for a small trip to the archipelago.


----------



## modernmystery

carlinha said:


> that kelly is something else!!!  looks brand new from yesterday!!!!




Thank you!! I follow you on ig and I absolutely loooove your wardrobe!


----------



## modernmystery

I wish I had time to come on this thread more often - loving everyone's outfits!! 

Here's another from me - MM picotin in rouge h/brique


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 2978002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniqlo - green shirt, BR - black Sloan legging, Vert Olive B30 Ghw, Kenneth Cole - black flats


Very beautiful! Wow


----------



## rainbow305

modernmystery said:


> I wish I had time to come on this thread more often - loving everyone's outfits!!
> 
> Here's another from me - MM picotin in rouge h/brique
> 
> View attachment 2979374


Adorable OOTD! And I love your Kelly from previous post xx


----------



## modernmystery

rainbow305 said:


> Adorable OOTD! And I love your Kelly from previous post xx




Thank you!! H leathers really hold up so well over time [emoji175]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

modernmystery said:


> I wish I had time to come on this thread more often - loving everyone's outfits!!
> 
> Here's another from me - MM picotin in rouge h/brique
> 
> View attachment 2979374


Your Picotin is a wow


----------



## modernmystery

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your Picotin is a wow




Thank you! [emoji175] To be honest I never understood the Picotin before this one caught my eye!  I really like how the the new bi colour looks


----------



## Moirai

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]



Love the dress and most definitely love the kelly. You have one of my dream bags.


----------



## antschulina

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 2978002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniqlo - green shirt, BR - black Sloan legging, Vert Olive B30 Ghw, Kenneth Cole - black flats



Nicely put together!


----------



## antschulina

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I love this thread and can finally contribute with a few pics myself ;p
> 
> View attachment 2978639
> 
> 
> All dressed in Superdry/New Balance  for a walk down town.
> 
> View attachment 2978643
> 
> 
> And H&M, except for the Tods and H shawl, for a small trip to the archipelago.



It looks really stunning! I usually do the same: a neutral (cheap) dress/pullover/T/shirt + H accessories makes super nice and sophisticated looks


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

antschulina said:


> It looks really stunning! I usually do the same: a neutral (cheap) dress/pullover/T/shirt + H accessories makes super nice and sophisticated looks




Thank you very much  Great minds...


----------



## HoneyLocks

Last chance for dull blue dress (30 &#8364; somewhere 3 years ago): 
Le Potager Extraordinaire-scarf worn as a belt (MaiTai Scarf Ring in Mother of Pearl) with red shoes, bag and sunburn.
Did not feel confident wearing it, but the pic looks nice. Maybe I will keep the dress 

Sorry for the size, need to learn how to do this :-/


----------



## Big JO

modernmystery said:


> View attachment 2964915
> 
> 
> Out shopping with my new favourite bag in a comfy shirt dress
> 
> View attachment 2964916
> 
> 
> Running errands with an old classic. K32 stamp E - 14 years and still looking brand new! Ardennes leather is magic [emoji175]


 


Your Kelly looks totally beautiful despite the age. Stunning!


----------



## bunnycat

HoneyLocks said:


> Last chance for dull blue dress (30  somewhere 3 years ago):
> Le Potager Extraordinaire-scarf worn as a belt (MaiTai Scarf Ring in Mother of Pearl) with red shoes, bag and sunburn.
> Did not feel confident wearing it, but the pic looks nice. Maybe I will keep the dress
> 
> Sorry for the size, need to learn how to do this :-/



This scarf looks like it's completely adorable! Is that a close up in your avatar?


----------



## Ccc1

HoneyLocks said:


> Last chance for dull blue dress (30 &#8364; somewhere 3 years ago):
> Le Potager Extraordinaire-scarf worn as a belt (MaiTai Scarf Ring in Mother of Pearl) with red shoes, bag and sunburn.
> Did not feel confident wearing it, but the pic looks nice. Maybe I will keep the dress
> 
> Sorry for the size, need to learn how to do this :-/


You look very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jalapeno

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good weekend! 

Top: River Island
Pants: Marks & Spencer


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HoneyLocks said:


> Last chance for dull blue dress (30  somewhere 3 years ago):
> Le Potager Extraordinaire-scarf worn as a belt (MaiTai Scarf Ring in Mother of Pearl) with red shoes, bag and sunburn.
> Did not feel confident wearing it, but the pic looks nice. Maybe I will keep the dress
> 
> Sorry for the size, need to learn how to do this :-/


Very nice


----------



## HoneyLocks

bunnycat said:


> This scarf looks like it's completely adorable! Is that a close up in your avatar?



It is. Such a cheerful design, I just could not resist!


----------



## AudreyHFan

I love this thread!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3022817
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> Top: River Island
> Pants: Marks & Spencer


What is the color of your Bolide?


----------



## jalapeno

LOUKPEACH said:


> What is the color of your Bolide?




Hi, it's Argyle!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

antschulina said:


> It looks really stunning! I usually do the same: a neutral (cheap) dress/pullover/T/shirt + H accessories makes super nice and sophisticated looks



This is so smart because clothing wears out and great accessories don't. 
Much wiser way to spend money...!
Great accessories really can elevate the most basic wardrobe.


----------



## LaChocolat

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so smart because clothing wears out and great accessories don't.
> Much wiser way to spend money...!
> Great accessories really can elevate the most basic wardrobe.



I agree with this completely. Spending money on purses, shoes, coats and jewelry makes sense.  

On topic, all you ladies look so wonderful and this thread is very inspirational.


----------



## andee

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3022817
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> Top: River Island
> Pants: Marks & Spencer


Argile is awesome. Have a BIN Kelly and it is fabulous.


----------



## bunnycat

I posted my  bracelet stack OTD in the bracelet thread, and took a quick pic of my OOTD to go along with it. Goin' casual with Vince Camuto shirt, Juicy Couture jeans (really! They are almost the only jeans I have that actually fit me...) with bracelets and belt from Hermes. (Bag is Longchamp.)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3022817
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> Top: River Island
> Pants: Marks & Spencer


Very nice Bolide


----------



## megt10

bunnycat said:


> I posted my  bracelet stack OTD in the bracelet thread, and took a quick pic of my OOTD to go along with it. Goin' casual with Vince Camuto shirt, Juicy Couture jeans (really! They are almost the only jeans I have that actually fit me...) with bracelets and belt from Hermes. (Bag is Longchamp.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035345



Great outfit.


----------



## DizzyFairy

bunnycat said:


> I posted my  bracelet stack OTD in the bracelet thread, and took a quick pic of my OOTD to go along with it. Goin' casual with Vince Camuto shirt, Juicy Couture jeans (really! They are almost the only jeans I have that actually fit me...) with bracelets and belt from Hermes. (Bag is Longchamp.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035345



Bunnycat u look great, love ur top


----------



## bunnycat

megt10 said:


> Great outfit.





DizzyFairy said:


> Bunnycat u look great, love ur top



Thank you megt10 and DizzyFairy!


----------



## Purrsey

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3022817
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good weekend!
> 
> Top: River Island
> Pants: Marks & Spencer




Love this bolide. Was in my radar ! Looks perfect on you.


----------



## Purrsey

modernmystery said:


> I wish I had time to come on this thread more often - loving everyone's outfits!!
> 
> Here's another from me - MM picotin in rouge h/brique
> 
> View attachment 2979374




You look so young and sweet and lovely  Pretty bag!


----------



## Mulan16

Love these outfits! Are you're right... The Kelly looks impeccable!


----------



## perlerare

bunnycat said:


> I posted my  bracelet stack OTD in the bracelet thread, and took a quick pic of my OOTD to go along with it. Goin' casual with Vince Camuto shirt, Juicy Couture jeans (really! They are almost the only jeans I have that actually fit me...) with bracelets and belt from Hermes. (Bag is Longchamp.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035345




"Cheap outfit"  but SO VERY CLASSY EVERYTHING !


----------



## bunnycat

perlerare said:


> "Cheap outfit"  but SO VERY CLASSY EVERYTHING !



Aww! Thanks perlerare!


----------



## Le.everlynn




----------



## perlerare

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3042758



What a great color choice for the West Coast bright light ! Love it !


----------



## Pudfish

bunnycat said:


> I almost never post in an OOTD thread, but was so happy I could still (mostly) fit in to this jacket after 18 years I took a bigger shot than I do for SOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf- Hermes M et M gavroche
> 
> Jacket- Moschino C & C from 1996
> 
> Shirt- a men's silk I got from Harrods a long long time ago (1990)
> 
> Jeans- TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901104




Hi there Bunnycat,
I don't normally come on this thread but am putting off dealing with my living room curtains which are jammed, godammit, have been up on a stepladder and the dog has been trying to chew the end of the curtains.  So have repaired to the sofa and TPF. And who should I spot looking so effortlessly elegant but you. I love this look, love the jacket and the scarf, all of it. It's official: you are my new style icon!


----------



## bunnycat

Pudfish said:


> Hi there Bunnycat,
> I don't normally come on this thread but am putting off dealing with my living room curtains which are jammed, godammit, have been up on a stepladder and the dog has been trying to chew the end of the curtains.  So have repaired to the sofa and TPF. And who should I spot looking so effortlessly elegant but you. I love this look, love the jacket and the scarf, all of it. It's official: you are my new style icon!



Oh Pudfish, Pudfish! Thank you!  But if you only knew!!! Today was a work day for me so I am sporting nothing that would gain me entrance to anyone's stylebook! Bright pink warm up pants (Yep, with stripes. Makes hubby cry since he's tried to get me to throw them out for 5 years but has not yet succeeded.) that I dropped a loaded paint roller on (grey paint) and a torn up tank top.   (I will promise to wear something H later today when I go out, but for now, I have to babysit my kiln while it cycles.)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3042758


I am so glad Orange H is popular in the US


----------



## nadineluv

LOUKPEACH said:


> I am so glad Orange H is popular in the US




Love orange H!!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Bostonjetset

I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire. 

Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
Shorts from Old Navy
Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
Shoes from Rockport
Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
Hat from GAP.


----------



## Ccc1

Bostonjetset said:


> I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire.
> 
> Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
> Shorts from Old Navy
> Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
> Shoes from Rockport
> Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
> Hat from GAP.


Looking good Bostonjetset!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Ccc1 said:


> Looking good Bostonjetset!



Thank you, dear


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire.
> 
> Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
> Shorts from Old Navy
> Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
> Shoes from Rockport
> Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
> Hat from GAP.


Great pic!


----------



## Bostonjetset

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great pic!



Thanks my dear Louk!


----------



## bunnycat

Bostonjetset said:


> I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire.
> 
> Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
> Shorts from Old Navy
> Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
> Shoes from Rockport
> Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
> Hat from GAP.



Awesomely carefree BJS!


----------



## Bostonjetset

bunnycat said:


> Awesomely carefree BJS!



Thank you dear!!


----------



## bunnycat

Wore my black and purple Hapi combo again this weekend with Tours des Cles Twilly. Jumpsuit is Young/Fab/Broke (I got one out of three  ) that I got on sale at TJMaxx. And my luscious purple RM Casanova from the circle quilt season.


----------



## Bostonjetset

bunnycat said:


> Wore my black and purple Hapi combo again this weekend with Tours des Cles Twilly. Jumpsuit is Young/Fab/Broke (I got one out of three  ) that I got on sale at TJMaxx. And my luscious purple RM Casanova from the circle quilt season.
> 
> View attachment 3063333



Tres chic, Bunny!


----------



## perlerare

Bostonjetset said:


> I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire.
> 
> Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
> Shorts from Old Navy
> Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
> Shoes from Rockport
> Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
> Hat from GAP.



Perfect mix !


----------



## Bostonjetset

perlerare said:


> Perfect mix !



Thank you dear!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bunnycat said:


> Wore my black and purple Hapi combo again this weekend with Tours des Cles Twilly. Jumpsuit is Young/Fab/Broke (I got one out of three  ) that I got on sale at TJMaxx. And my luscious purple RM Casanova from the circle quilt season.
> 
> View attachment 3063333


Great shot!


----------



## bunnycat

Bostonjetset said:


> Tres chic, Bunny!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Great shot!



Thank you BJS and LOUKPEACH!


----------



## lipeach21

Express tank and jeans,Marc Jacob bag, rj cdc


----------



## juzluvpink

Bleudegalice B30 w LandsEnd dress



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bunnycat said:


> Wore my black and purple Hapi combo again this weekend with Tours des Cles Twilly. Jumpsuit is Young/Fab/Broke (I got one out of three  ) that I got on sale at TJMaxx. And my luscious purple RM Casanova from the circle quilt season.
> 
> View attachment 3063333



*bunnycat* - I'm twins with you on the twilly.  Love how you tied it without any scarf ring. That colorway is great over black.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bostonjetset said:


> I rarely take full outfit shots since my main H passion is scarves but I did find a recent one with an H bag from my trip to Bermuda. It shows a true mixing of high end and affordable attire.
> 
> Troca bag and Carmencita both by Hermès
> Shorts from Old Navy
> Shirt from Chaps Ralph Lauren
> Shoes from Rockport
> Sunglasses by Bottega Veneta
> Hat from GAP.



Great outfit for your cruise !! I think I know where you're because I'm heading that destination next month too for the second time.  It is such a paradise !!


----------



## Bostonjetset

chkpfbeliever said:


> Great outfit for your cruise !! I think I know where you're because I'm heading that destination next month too for the second time.  It is such a paradise !!



Thanks you dear!
Have a fun trip to Bermuda.  It truly IS paradise!


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Bleu at work today.. Blogshop dress.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3080718
> 
> 
> Ms Bleu at work today.. Blogshop dress.. Thanks for letting me share.


Great dress with Beautiful B!!!


----------



## misspiggy_07

Joining the fun, here's mine:
Motel Floral Dress frm Asos
Mango hoodie sweater
Steve Madden flats
Rubis Evelyn


----------



## meiigy

Today's look )


Jacket: PelloBello Mosh Fur Coat
Tee: HM 
And garden party


----------



## zoe831

meiigy said:


> Today's look )
> 
> 
> Jacket: PelloBello Mosh Fur Coat
> Tee: HM
> And garden party




Beautiful Garden Party!  May I ask which size?  Do you use a shaper because your bag looks so nice and without slouch.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meiigy said:


> Today's look )
> 
> 
> Jacket: PelloBello Mosh Fur Coat
> Tee: HM
> And garden party


You look good!


----------



## meiigy

zoe831 said:


> Beautiful Garden Party!  May I ask which size?  Do you use a shaper because your bag looks so nice and without slouch.


Thank you so much!
It's the smaller size, I don't use shaper but the bag is two months old!


----------



## Mulan16

Heading out to get my yoga on with my Kelly Sport! (Not sure I cropped this correctly!)


----------



## thyme

juzluvpink said:


> Bleudegalice B30 w LandsEnd dress
> 
> Thanks for letting me share





juzluvpink said:


> Ms Bleu at work today.. Blogshop dress.. Thanks for letting me share.



lovely dresses, matches with your B! 



misspiggy_07 said:


> Joining the fun, here's mine:
> Motel Floral Dress frm Asos
> Mango hoodie sweater
> Steve Madden flats
> Rubis Evelyn



looking good! 



meiigy said:


> Today's look
> 
> 
> Jacket: PelloBello Mosh Fur Coat
> Tee: HM
> And garden party



the gp is perfect for your coat



Mulan16 said:


> Heading out to get my yoga on with my Kelly Sport! (Not sure I cropped this correctly!)



what a rare pic of the kelly sport! looks good on you


----------



## ayumiken

misspiggy_07 said:


> Joining the fun, here's mine:
> Motel Floral Dress frm Asos
> Mango hoodie sweater
> Steve Madden flats
> Rubis Evelyn


I love your dress with that floral design. It fits to me . And also your Mango sweater with that cool brown color including your flat shoe from Steve Madden. I love all those styles you have. Congrats for having them. You look great!


----------



## ayumiken

Mulan16 said:


> Heading out to get my yoga on with my Kelly Sport! (Not sure I cropped this correctly!)


I like your upper outfit with its fresh color beige.  You look great and sexy!


----------



## megt10

Mulan16 said:


> Heading out to get my yoga on with my Kelly Sport! (Not sure I cropped this correctly!)



So cute. Love how versatile your bag is.


----------



## Mulan16

chincac said:


> lovely dresses, matches with your B!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> the gp is perfect for your coat
> 
> 
> 
> what a rare pic of the kelly sport! looks good on you



Thanks! It's a pretty new purchase so I'm excited to get some good use out of it!


----------



## Mulan16

ayumiken said:


> I like your upper outfit with its fresh color beige.  You look great and sexy!



Thank-you! My excuse for buying cute work out clothes is that it motivates me to work out more!


----------



## Mulan16

Thanks! I was a little worried if the bicolor was going to make it more or less versatile, but I think it actually works with a lot of outfits since it's more casual!


----------



## misspiggy_07

chincac said:


> looking good!






ayumiken said:


> I love your dress with that floral design. It fits to me . And also your Mango sweater with that cool brown color including your flat shoe from Steve Madden. I love all those styles you have. Congrats for having them. You look great!




Thanks much lovelies...


----------



## Meta

Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.


----------



## bluenavy

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.


 
very elegant


----------



## Blue Rain

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.




You wear it well, my lady.


----------



## megt10

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.



Beautiful.


----------



## Mandy K

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.




So elegant!


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.



Lovely!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.


You look AMAZING!


----------



## marbella8

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.



Love every piece!


----------



## Vitamina H

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.



What a wonderful sale find! Lucky girl! You look beautiful and I love your red ballerinas too! So cute!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Wearing one of my recent Paris H sale find with H&M top and skirt, Banana Republic shoes and Chanel bag.



Looking like a lady !! Love your combo and you wear it so well.


----------



## Meta

marbella8 said:


> Love every piece!





bluenavy said:


> very elegant





Blue Rain said:


> You wear it well, my lady.





megt10 said:


> Beautiful.





Mandy K said:


> So elegant!





Moirai said:


> Lovely!



 You're all too kind! :shame:


----------



## Meta

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look AMAZING!





marbella8 said:


> Love every piece!





Vitamina H said:


> What a wonderful sale find! Lucky girl! You look beautiful and I love your red ballerinas too! So cute!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Looking like a lady !! Love your combo and you wear it so well.



 All of you are so sweet!


----------



## Canneiv

I find it's fun to see how different my Birkin look in different store.


----------



## iheartorange

I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson


----------



## bluenavy

iheartorange said:


> I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3100070


Gorgeous


----------



## shoppingmao

iheartorange said:


> I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3100070


Beautiful!


----------



## cr1stalangel

iheartorange said:


> I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3100070



Wishing you smooth delivery soon! You look great with that Constance.


----------



## rania1981

Canneiv said:


> I find it's fun to see how different my Birkin look in different store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099902



Looks great in every store you wear it well!


----------



## agumila

iheartorange said:


> I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3100070




Bag twin!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Mulan16

iheartorange said:


> I am preggo and 2 more weeks to go  here's a pic of my Constance size 24 in BS with my cheap dress by Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3100070



What a beautiful Constance!


----------



## Canneiv

My outfit of the day and Birkin 30
Top: banana republic 
Bottom: Uniqlo 
Shoes: Bottega Veneta


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hi ladies! Everyone looking fabulous in their outfits! Well today I was out and about with DH so  here's a pix with my vintage jige
Dress and cashmere sweater by Jcrew
Gloves vintage
shoes Jimmy Choo

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## jalapeno

Figured I'd post this here too. Hi, everyone!


----------



## tea4two

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114201
> 
> 
> Figured I'd post this here too. Hi, everyone!



Your TB carried "batwing" style looks great; must try that more often!


----------



## Gina123

Hi Ladies, I'm wearing Zara jean jacket and jeans.


----------



## beautyfullday

linglinglinglin said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so excited to post my first real post today!
> 
> I got my first Hermes last month and I'm excited to find this thread!
> 
> Gap maternity top, Zara maternity pants and Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots
> JCrew Crewcut head to toe on my daughter


I have the same one


----------



## antschulina

Hey! May I add my lovely outfit!
Shirt dress was 19.90 from Gap
Shoes we are no name and cost 29
And my Birkin


----------



## antschulina

One more!
Dress from comptoir des cotonniers for 80
Le songe de la licorne from 2013


----------



## shoppingmao

antschulina said:


> One more!
> Dress from comptoir des cotonniers for 80
> Le songe de la licorne from 2013
> View attachment 3124520


Love the dress, and it seems perfect to show off some scarfs!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hermés and some jogging outfit from HM


----------



## antschulina

shoppingmao said:


> Love the dress, and it seems perfect to show off some scarfs!




Thank you! Yes it is a really nice dress, and it has something from Christophe Lemaire's 'je ne sais quoi', because it is as fluid and the fabric is inasmuch falling as in his type of clothes


----------



## antschulina

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3125363
> 
> 
> Hermés and some jogging outfit from HM




Love your outfit and bag!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

antschulina said:


> Love your outfit and bag!




Thanks!


----------



## iamyumi

in winter colours today with my BBK. Long top (worn as dress) from Zara. Shoes from Russell & Bromley


----------



## DizzyFairy

My vintage Kelly with my 20$ skirt and 30$ top


----------



## jenniferx430

Zara t-shirt, Zara jeans and Coach flats with my Kelly 25.


----------



## M0DW4N483

jenniferx430 said:


> Zara t-shirt, Zara jeans and Coach flats with my Kelly 25.
> 
> View attachment 3127910




Nice, I always thing those who know how to mix high and low are so classy! More than people to carry top designer from head to toe.


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough 

J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale 
Americal Apparel skirt
Uniqlo tights

with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW


----------



## billysmom

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254


Perfect!  Love the color combo


----------



## LaenaLovely

I love this combo too!  Great pop of color and very fresh!


----------



## sonaale

Love rouge pivone! You look great!


----------



## bluenavy

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254




Love your lindy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254


Such a vibrant Lindy and you look good!


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Thanks all, you ladies are too kind


----------



## Love_Couture

J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053



So cute and Classic!


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;



très chic!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> So cute and Classic!





Crescent Shadow said:


> très chic!



Thanks ladies for your kind words.  Happy Friday!


----------



## juliet827

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254



Love the RP with the blue....so pretty!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053


You look good!


----------



## M0DW4N483

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053




Very chic


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053


love your style


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053




Everything truly terrific[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254




[emoji173]&#65039;. Keep posting!


----------



## Keren16

m0dw4n483 said:


> nice, i always thing those who know how to mix high and low are so classy! More than people to carry top designer from head to toe.




+1


----------



## pinkmacaroon

allaboutnice said:


> I think I can ***** your jacket *Rose
> 
> *Primark dress, £1.99
> 
> (only in price though - your jacket is lovely)



Wow...LOVE the dress!! Good find!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053



Sweet look ^_^


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Crescent Shadow said:


> Hi All, first time poster  Hope this is "cheap" enough
> 
> J.CREW drop shoulder sweater on sale
> Americal Apparel skirt
> Uniqlo tights
> 
> with L30 in Rouge Pivoine PHW
> 
> View attachment 3141254



LOL....love the Lindy and the outfit


----------



## sonaale

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053



Love your outfit! We are bag twins!


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053


 


very chic


----------



## Love_Couture

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good!





M0DW4N483 said:


> Very chic





bluenavy said:


> love your style





pinkmacaroon said:


> Sweet look ^_^





sonaale said:


> Love your outfit! We are bag twins!





bluenavy said:


> very chic



Thanks ladies for all your kind words.


----------



## atomic110

First contribution on this thread... Casual outfit for Friday... Levis jeans paired with unbranded white shirt and Melissa shoes.


----------



## Love_Couture

atomic110 said:


> First contribution on this thread... Casual outfit for Friday... Levis jeans paired with unbranded white shirt and Melissa shoes.



You look great.  Love the outfit with the beautiful B.  Happy Friday.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> First contribution on this thread... Casual outfit for Friday... Levis jeans paired with unbranded white shirt and Melissa shoes.



Your B is gorgeous and looks great with your outfit. Is it smooth leather like swift? Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> J.Crew tee and a pair of dark denim. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3145053



Love your B, Love_Couture. The scarf adds a nice touch to your outfit. Have a great Friday!


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> You look great.  Love the outfit with the beautiful B.  Happy Friday.



Thanks Love_Couture. TGIF to u too!







Moirai said:


> Your B is gorgeous and looks great with your outfit. Is it smooth leather like swift? Happy Friday!



Yes, swift leather. Thanks and Happy Friday!


----------



## sonaale

You look great! Lovely Bag!


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> First contribution on this thread... Casual outfit for Friday... Levis jeans paired with unbranded white shirt and Melissa shoes.


 


Love your B.  Outfit is very cute


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Constance 23 with Promod Jumpsuit & Promod Jacket &#128522;
Have a nice weekend Ladies ^_^


----------



## anshort4angel

Carried my Herbag with a $67 dress from Chicwish & $39 boots from Justfab &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## anshort4angel

Close up & with jewelry from Capwell Co. also really inexpensive &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

bluenavy said:


> Love your B.  Outfit is very cute



Thanks bluenavy!


----------



## atomic110

pinkmacaroon said:


> Constance 23 with Promod Jumpsuit & Promod Jacket &#55357;&#56842;
> Have a nice weekend Ladies ^_^



Like ur C!







anshort4angel said:


> Carried my Herbag with a $67 dress from Chicwish & $39 boots from Justfab &#55357;&#56842;



Very Stylish


----------



## pinkmacaroon

atomic110 said:


> Like ur C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Stylish



Thank you atomic110 &#128516;


----------



## Arenee003

Boohoo sweater - $26






ShopFashionTherapy.com turtleneck - $29

35mm Birkin White Togo w/ Gold HW


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Arenee003 said:


> Boohoo sweater - $26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShopFashionTherapy.com turtleneck - $29
> 
> 35mm Birkin White Togo w/ Gold HW


Oh dear you are so beautiful


----------



## sonaale

Arenee003 said:


> Boohoo sweater - $26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShopFashionTherapy.com turtleneck - $29
> 
> 
> 
> 35mm Birkin White Togo w/ Gold HW




You look amazing !! Love your sense of style [emoji1]


----------



## atomic110

Arenee003 said:


> Boohoo sweater - $26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShopFashionTherapy.com turtleneck - $29
> 
> 35mm Birkin White Togo w/ Gold HW



Beautiful!


----------



## mthona

Express top, cropped jeans. Definitely a cheap outfit and my HAC birdie.


----------



## sonaale

mthona said:


> Express top, cropped jeans. Definitely a cheap outfit and my HAC birdie.




You look great!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

mthona said:


> Express top, cropped jeans. Definitely a cheap outfit and my HAC birdie.



Nice look....the top is pretty &#128518;


----------



## mthona

sonaale said:


> You look great!!











pinkmacaroon said:


> Nice look....the top is pretty &#128518;



Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

Haven't posted in here in a long while! Mixing it up with H and others recently.




Top - Zara
Jacket- Something on sale at Nordie Rack. 
Jeans- Chicos (ssshhhh- I'm really hard to fit and jump on pants that do no matter where I find them)

H:
Capitales twilly
Vintage Vespa
Hapi 3 in Malachite
Jumbo bracelet


----------



## Kyokei

bunnycat said:


> Haven't posted in here in a long while! Mixing it up with H and others recently.
> 
> View attachment 3194525
> 
> 
> Top - Zara
> Jacket- Something on sale at Nordie Rack.
> Jeans- Chicos (ssshhhh- I'm really hard to fit and jump on pants that do no matter where I find them)
> 
> H:
> Capitales twilly
> Vintage Vespa
> Hapi 3 in Malachite
> Jumbo bracelet



I love your outfit! It doesn't look like a "cheap" one at all.


----------



## atomic110

bunnycat said:


> Haven't posted in here in a long while! Mixing it up with H and others recently.
> 
> View attachment 3194525
> 
> 
> Top - Zara
> Jacket- Something on sale at Nordie Rack.
> Jeans- Chicos (ssshhhh- I'm really hard to fit and jump on pants that do no matter where I find them)
> 
> H:
> Capitales twilly
> Vintage Vespa
> Hapi 3 in Malachite
> Jumbo bracelet



casual chic! Mix things up is always a fun way to spend over weekend


----------



## bunnycat

Kyokei said:


> I love your outfit! It doesn't look like a "cheap" one at all.





atomic110 said:


> casual chic! Mix things up is always a fun way to spend over weekend




Thank you Kyokei and atomic!


----------



## Moirai

bunnycat said:


> Haven't posted in here in a long while! Mixing it up with H and others recently.
> View attachment 3194525
> 
> Top - Zara
> Jacket- Something on sale at Nordie Rack.
> Jeans- Chicos (ssshhhh- I'm really hard to fit and jump on pants that do no matter where I find them)
> H:
> Capitales twilly
> Vintage Vespa
> Hapi 3 in Malachite
> Jumbo bracelet



You look fabulously chic! Love how twilly completes the outfit.


----------



## bunnycat

Moirai said:


> You look fabulously chic! Love how twilly completes the outfit.



Thank you Moirai! I am a bit of a twilly fanatic!


----------



## rania1981

Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is 
Jeans- Zara
Top- HM
Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies


----------



## Kelly_76

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> 
> Jeans- Zara
> 
> Top- HM
> 
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies




Lovely outfit, rania!
And your B is TDF!
[emoji171]


----------



## rania1981

Kelly_76 said:


> Lovely outfit, rania!
> And your B is TDF!
> [emoji171]



Thank you!


----------



## Moirai

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> Jeans- Zara
> Top- HM
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies



Beautiful B and pretty outfit. You look lovely!


----------



## bunnycat

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> Jeans- Zara
> Top- HM
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies



Lovely!


----------



## rania1981

Moirai said:


> Beautiful B and pretty outfit. You look lovely!





bunnycat said:


> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## BFB

This has to be my fav 'H' thread - every single lady here looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cherchezlabelle

Looks great!  Love your bag.  One of my favorite colors!


----------



## giselleaes

Marks and Spencer Jumper
Skirt £4 from eBay
Socks Topsho
Shoes Valentino


----------



## thyme

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> Jeans- Zara
> Top- HM
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies





giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino



*rania1981* and *giselleaes*, both of you are looking fabulous!


----------



## atomic110

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> Jeans- Zara
> Top- HM
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies


Drooling overYour Ghillies B
! Great match outfit!





giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino


So sharp and so youthful!


----------



## crazyforbag

giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino


 
Chic and young!! Love your Kelly!! 
What color is it?


----------



## giselleaes

crazyforbag said:


> Chic and young!! Love your Kelly!!
> What color is it?




She's Rose Tyrien I think - she was a gift! But looks a little more shocking pink in this light! (That's harsh English weather for you!)


----------



## rania1981

atomic110 said:


> Drooling overYour Ghillies B
> ! Great match outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sharp and so youthful!


Thank you atomic! This bag is actually really easy to match


----------



## rania1981

chincac said:


> *rania1981* and *giselleaes*, both of you are looking fabulous!


Thank you dear chincac! I am always admiring your fabulous H collection


----------



## rania1981

giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino


Gorgeous, love pink and you look fab!


----------



## Moirai

giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino



Young, fun and pretty outfit! Beautiful Kelly!


----------



## makeupmama

My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Moirai

makeupmama said:


> My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.



Love your outfit and B. You look fabulous!


----------



## makeupmama

rania1981 said:


> Posted in ghillie thread too, but here is
> Jeans- Zara
> Top- HM
> Bag-Birkin 35 in Anemone Ghillies



Beautiful! I love your Birkin!


----------



## makeupmama

giselleaes said:


> View attachment 3213208
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencer Jumper
> Skirt £4 from eBay
> Socks Topsho
> Shoes Valentino



You look gorgoeus!


----------



## makeupmama

Moirai said:


> Love your outfit and B. You look fabulous!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## rania1981

makeupmama said:


> My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.


Thank you! And you look stunning with your classic black B


----------



## atomic110

makeupmama said:


> My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.


You look so pretty~ and your B too &#128522;


----------



## makeupmama

atomic110 said:


> You look so pretty~ and your B too &#128522;



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## susiana

My first contribution on this thread.
I'm wearing white uniqlo t-shirt, batik skirt from local Indonesian brand and crocs shoes .
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> My first contribution on this thread.
> I'm wearing white uniqlo t-shirt, batik skirt from local Indonesian brand and crocs shoes .
> Thanks for letting me share...


I love your batik skirt, so sweet on you !


----------



## Ccc1

susiana said:


> My first contribution on this thread.
> I'm wearing white uniqlo t-shirt, batik skirt from local Indonesian brand and crocs shoes .
> Thanks for letting me share...


Cute outfit. Your B looks great on you.


----------



## susiana

Thank you Dear atomic110 and Ccc1 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## newbiebag

makeupmama said:


> My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.




Cheap outfit? I think NOT! You absolutely look like a million bucks!


----------



## Bagzzonly

$30 Banana Republic dress matches perfectly with rose lipstick in togo  ... Don't think I'll be wearing them together though [emoji4].


----------



## louboutal

wonger1024 said:


> $30 Banana Republic dress matches perfectly with rose lipstick in togo  ... Don't think I'll be wearing them together though [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233609




I think we need a modeling pic!!!


----------



## AnaTeresa

wonger1024 said:


> $30 Banana Republic dress matches perfectly with rose lipstick in togo  ... Don't think I'll be wearing them together though [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233609



Love this combo! Very cute.


----------



## jdada

Such an inspiring thread. Thanks everyone for sharing! Here is mine. 
Faux fur vest: Asos $80 
Blouse: Maje $120
Skirt: nordstrom $30
Boots: SW lowland
Bag: vintage kelly30 with a new twilly


----------



## carrera993

jdada said:


> Such an inspiring thread. Thanks everyone for sharing! Here is mine.
> Faux fur vest: Asos $80
> Blouse: Maje $120
> Skirt: nordstrom $30
> Boots: SW lowland
> Bag: vintage kelly30 with a new twilly




Great outfit jdada (and welcome to the Purse Forum!)  
I adore your SW boots (not to mention the lovely kelly) -- How would you rate the comfort level for the boots?


----------



## Ccc1

jdada said:


> Such an inspiring thread. Thanks everyone for sharing! Here is mine.
> Faux fur vest: Asos $80
> Blouse: Maje $120
> Skirt: nordstrom $30
> Boots: SW lowland
> Bag: vintage kelly30 with a new twilly


jdada - you look so chic!


----------



## cherie_cc

makeupmama said:


> My first contribution on this thread! Sweater from Stradivarius, skirt from Forever 21- okay shoes aren't cheap (my trusty, patent Viviers). Thanks for letting me share.


 
Hi, your birkin is 30 or 25? thanks


----------



## jdada

carrera993 said:


> Great outfit jdada (and welcome to the Purse Forum!)
> 
> I adore your SW boots (not to mention the lovely kelly) -- How would you rate the comfort level for the boots?




Thank you carrera993! [emoji4]These boots are super comfy! I have been wearing them quite often ever since it got cold in LA. One thing that does bother me a little is that the top of the boots slips down easily and I have to adjust it. Other than that, I give them a 10/10 lol.


----------



## jdada

Ccc1 said:


> jdada - you look so chic!




Thank you Ccc1[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse




Omg!!!! My beautiful friend!!! You got a Gold B!!!YAY!!! Did I miss the reveal? This is stunning on you!! Perfect match with the boots too [emoji7][emoji7] which size did you pick- 30 or 35!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse




So Beautiful![emoji7]
You (especially) & the B elevate the whole outfit!!
Wonderful post


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! My beautiful friend!!! You got a Gold B!!!YAY!!! Did I miss the reveal? This is stunning on you!! Perfect match with the boots too [emoji7][emoji7] which size did you pick- 30 or 35!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you&#128536;. I got a 35 and I didn't do a reveal because I'm still in shock.  This hermes thread is addictive and bad for my bank account.


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> So Beautiful![emoji7]
> You (especially) & the B elevate the whole outfit!!
> Wonderful post



Thank you Keren u are so sweet!


----------



## Mariapia

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse




Everything looks great on you, Dira![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse


Seriously? If you tell me this entire outfit is over $1000
I will still believe  you&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

jdada said:


> Such an inspiring thread. Thanks everyone for sharing! Here is mine.
> Faux fur vest: Asos $80
> Blouse: Maje $120
> Skirt: nordstrom $30
> Boots: SW lowland
> Bag: vintage kelly30 with a new twilly


Looking pretty from head  to toe!


----------



## atomic110

wonger1024 said:


> $30 Banana Republic dress matches perfectly with rose lipstick in togo  ... Don't think I'll be wearing them together though [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233609


Perfection! It look very good match and you can give it a  try


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Seriously? If you tell me this entire outfit is over $1000
> I will still believe  you&#128521;



Ty Atomic110&#128536;


----------



## Dluvch

Mariapia said:


> Everything looks great on you, Dira![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Aaahhh, thank you Mariapia, I love that cute puppy in your avatar pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Thank you[emoji8]. I got a 35 and I didn't do a reveal because I'm still in shock.  This hermes thread is addictive and bad for my bank account.




Many many congrats my friend!! Please tell us all the details! This beautiful bag deserves a reveal thread of its own[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7].. Gold is such a classic color[emoji7]... H is addictive isn't it? Tell me about it! Can't see my to get enough of it! Well, I may be joining you pretty soon with one big purchase and then I am going to sit back and enjoy for the rest of the year[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Many many congrats my friend!! Please tell us all the details! This beautiful bag deserves a reveal thread of its own[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7].. Gold is such a classic color[emoji7]... H is addictive isn't it? Tell me about it! Can't see my to get enough of it! Well, I may be joining you pretty soon with one big purchase and then I am going to sit back and enjoy for the rest of the year[emoji16][emoji16]



Ok I am excited for you!!!!  Can't wait to see what you get, the possibilities are endless! I will do a reveal soon when it sinks in.  It's wierd, H never really entered into the equation before but now it's so intoxicating.  The quality is superb.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Many many congrats my friend!! Please tell us all the details! This beautiful bag deserves a reveal thread of its own[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7].. Gold is such a classic color[emoji7]... H is addictive isn't it? Tell me about it! Can't see my to get enough of it! Well, I may be joining you pretty soon with one big purchase and then I am going to sit back and enjoy for the rest of the year[emoji16][emoji16]




Would you believe I'm contemplating the same thing (big purchase)???
I hope I have enough self discipline to hold off for now


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> Thank you[emoji8]. I got a 35 and I didn't do a reveal because I'm still in shock.  This hermes thread is addictive and bad for my bank account.




The B looks terrific on you!  The color goes with everything 
Very sophisticated 
Was it a planned purchase or impulsive?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ok I am excited for you!!!!  Can't wait to see what you get, the possibilities are endless! I will do a reveal soon when it sinks in.  It's wierd, H never really entered into the equation before but now it's so intoxicating.  The quality is superb.



Thank you so much! Due to work and being sick I have been unable to get to the store and my sweet SA has been holding something for me for a week [emoji16][emoji16] I just hope it looks as good in person as it does in my head [emoji6]... Going day after tomorrow to see if I am going to get it. 
Can't wait to see your reveal and hear your story! I love reading everyone's amazing stories[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> Would you believe I'm contemplating the same thing (big purchase)???
> I hope I have enough self discipline to hold off for now




Let's do it together my friend[emoji3] we both enable each other as it is! And I have a feeling we are going after the same thing too[emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Due to work and being sick I have been unable to get to the store and my sweet SA has been holding something for me for a week [emoji16][emoji16] I just hope it looks as good in person as it does in my head [emoji6]... Going day after tomorrow to see if I am going to get it.
> Can't wait to see your reveal and hear your story! I love reading everyone's amazing stories[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> Can't you go tomorrow so I can see what you got if you got it???[emoji8][emoji8]
> Hope you are feeling better
> A lot of people have been sick
> 
> Let's do it together my friend[emoji3] we both enable each other as it is! And I have a feeling we are going after the same thing too[emoji6]




I don't need much encouragement 
Once something is in my mind, it's all I think about![emoji56]


----------



## Keren16

Sorry.  My first reply fit stuck  somewhere in yours


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I don't need much encouragement
> Once something is in my mind, it's all I think about![emoji56]




Hahaha!! I wish I could go tomorrow but alas have this one week of conference going on that I can't ditch and by the time I get out its running straight to get my kiddos and then it's their world I live in [emoji6]... But so looking forward to Wednesday when I have nothing to do at all till the kids come home and am off from work and can go spend some delicious time at H with my amazing SA [emoji3][emoji3]... I am the same as you! I can't stop thinking about that 'something' either! I am obsessed now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dany_37

wonger1024 said:


> $30 Banana Republic dress matches perfectly with rose lipstick in togo  ... Don't think I'll be wearing them together though [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233609



I just bought that dress Friday!!!


----------



## ms08c

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse


love the way you wore it Perfect!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!! I wish I could go tomorrow but alas have this one week of conference going on that I can't ditch and by the time I get out its running straight to get my kiddos and then it's their world I live in [emoji6]... But so looking forward to Wednesday when I have nothing to do at all till the kids come home and am off from work and can go spend some delicious time at H with my amazing SA [emoji3][emoji3]... I am the same as you! I can't stop thinking about that 'something' either! I am obsessed now [emoji23][emoji23]


Go go go, Can't wait to see what is waiting for you! Good luck my  friend&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Go go go, Can't wait to see what is waiting for you! Good luck my  friend[emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you so much my friend! I am so anxiously waiting for tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kellyh

Inspired by Dira 

Old navy pants
jcrew top
so kates
yachtmaster

Can you tell I like to spend on my accessories


----------



## eternallove4bag

kellyh said:


> Inspired by Dira
> 
> 
> 
> Old navy pants
> 
> jcrew top
> 
> so kates
> 
> yachtmaster
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I like to spend on my accessories




Love it! I am huge believer in high end- low end! I Spend everything on my accessories.. Leaves little for my clothing [emoji3].. You look so chic and put together[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

kellyh said:


> Inspired by Dira
> 
> Old navy pants
> jcrew top
> so kates
> yachtmaster
> 
> Can you tell I like to spend on my accessories


I can tell  you are a Casual chic! Loving it


----------



## kellyh

atomic110 said:


> I can tell  you are a Casual chic! Loving it


yes! casual chic is my look ....thank you

Maybe when my toddler is older I can invest more. I tend to be hard on my clothes and get bored quickly


----------



## atomic110

kellyh said:


> yes! casual chic is my look ....thank you
> 
> Maybe when my toddler is older I can invest more. I tend to be hard on my clothes and get bored quickly


I love casual chic style... guess I am trying hard to make myself look young and timeless &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Dluvch

kellyh said:


> Inspired by Dira
> 
> Old navy pants
> jcrew top
> so kates
> yachtmaster
> 
> Can you tell I like to spend on my accessories



I love it!!!!! Your bag and story inspired me! Your bag looks perfect with that outfit!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my friend! I am so anxiously waiting for tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I am anxious for you!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must tell us the details as soon as you get home!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

ms08c said:


> love the way you wore it Perfect!



Thank you my dear


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> The B looks terrific on you!  The color goes with everything
> Very sophisticated
> Was it a planned purchase or impulsive?



It was planned. I actually had to sell a lot to get it.  So I needed to wait until I found one for a great price and this one was less than $10k and great condition.  I can't go into debt for a bag, so I must save and spend only what I have budgeted for it. I spent a crazy amount once and will never do that again cause I lost a lot of sleep over it.


----------



## Dluvch

Love this thread.  Boots were on sale at Macy's after thanksgiving day sale $20, express sweater $49, express t-shirt $20.  (Birkin was from fashionphile)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> It was planned. I actually had to sell a lot to get it.  So I needed to wait until I found one for a great price and this one was less than $10k and great condition.  I can't go into debt for a bag, so I must save and spend only what I have budgeted for it. I spent a crazy amount once and will never do that again cause I lost a lot of sleep over it.



That's the right kind of attitude my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; so happy for you!!



Dira919 said:


> I am anxious for you!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must tell us the details as soon as you get home!!!!




Very soon my friend! Hope everything goes well. Don't know how I am going to sleep tonight [emoji23]


----------



## Dluvch

kellyh said:


> yes! casual chic is my look ....thank you
> 
> Maybe when my toddler is older I can invest more. I tend to be hard on my clothes and get bored quickly



Smart girl!  I also spend on jewelry, bags, shoes, but not on clothes since I have kids which can damage a nice outfit rather quickly.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> That's the right kind of attitude my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; so happy for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon my friend! Hope everything goes well. Don't know how I am going to sleep tonight [emoji23]



I'm going to have to advise you to drink some hot cocoa or tea as tomorrow is a big big big day.  I don't think I can sleep being so excited for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I'm going to have to advise you to drink some hot cocoa or tea as tomorrow is a big big big day.  I don't think I can sleep being so excited for you!




Awww! You are the best!!! Can't wait for the store to open tomorrow[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## jdada

atomic110 said:


> Looking pretty from head  to toe!




thank you atomic110 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> It was planned. I actually had to sell a lot to get it.  So I needed to wait until I found one for a great price and this one was less than $10k and great condition.  I can't go into debt for a bag, so I must save and spend only what I have budgeted for it. I spent a crazy amount once and will never do that again cause I lost a lot of sleep over it.




You are so wise![emoji106]. I try to be good.  Most of my savings come from default.  I want something.  It doesn't happen.  I save $.  Then the next thing gets my attention. And so on...
You have great self discipline because this is amazing &!you did everything great!
Congratulations![emoji94][emoji94][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
(Now I want a B![emoji41])
That's how perfect you experience appeared [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji8][emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! You are the best!!! Can't wait for the store to open tomorrow[emoji3][emoji3]




I was hoping you might find some time today[emoji3]
It gives us tomorrow to look forward to
Enjoy your night!
Best wishes for a great tomorrow [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I was hoping you might find some time today[emoji3]
> It gives us tomorrow to look forward to
> Enjoy your night!
> Best wishes for a great tomorrow [emoji8]




I wish I had [emoji23][emoji23]! Now I am killing myself slowly with anticipation!... The hours are just not passing now[emoji30]


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> You are so wise![emoji106]. I try to be good.  Most of my savings come from default.  I want something.  It doesn't happen.  I save $.  Then the next thing gets my attention. And so on...
> You have great self discipline because this is amazing &!you did everything great!
> Congratulations![emoji94][emoji94][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> (Now I want a B![emoji41])
> That's how perfect you experience appeared [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji8][emoji6][emoji4]



Thank you! I love the gals and guys on this forum, we are so supportive and caring for one another, to like a second family.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> I wish I had [emoji23][emoji23]! Now I am killing myself slowly with anticipation!... The hours are just not passing now[emoji30]



Don't worry it will be tomorrow soon. I swear I'm singing the song from Annie.  "Tomorrow tomorrow I love you tomorrow you're always a day a way"


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Don't worry it will be tomorrow soon. I swear I'm singing the song from Annie.  "Tomorrow tomorrow I love you tomorrow you're always a day a way"




Lol! Omg! You guys are the best  thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

dira919 said:


> thank you! I love the gals and guys on this forum, we are so supportive and caring for one another, to like a second family.


+1


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I wish I had [emoji23][emoji23]! Now I am killing myself slowly with anticipation!... The hours are just not passing now[emoji30]


Relax  and Enjoy the journey, it is part  of the H 'package'&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; 
Hugs my  friend


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Relax  and Enjoy the journey, it is part  of the H 'package'[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Hugs my  friend




[emoji8][emoji8] thank you my sweet friend!


----------



## JE2824

Dira919 said:


> Love this thread.  Boots were on sale at Macy's after thanksgiving day sale $20, express sweater $49, express t-shirt $20.  (Birkin was from fashionphile)



OMG! What!! When did this happen!! Stunning! Goldie is stunning!! You look amazing!!!


----------



## JE2824

kellyh said:


> Inspired by Dira
> 
> Old navy pants
> jcrew top
> so kates
> yachtmaster
> 
> Can you tell I like to spend on my accessories



YES YES!! This is my kind of thread! You look beautiful! I am queen of expensive bags and casual inexpensive clothing. Love this look! Of course love your B! Duh!!


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> YES YES!! This is my kind of thread! You look beautiful! I am queen of expensive bags and casual inexpensive clothing. Love this look! Of course love your B! Duh!!



JE, You are the best, I love your casual chic style!  Thank you my dear friend


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> OMG! What!! When did this happen!! Stunning! Goldie is stunning!! You look amazing!!!



Thank you my dear friend.  I thought I texted you but my phone is a mess, hubby is getting me a new one.  It makes phones calls on its own, rings for no reason, says it sends my text and no one receives them, and adjusts the volume up and down on its own....I swear it's the poltergeist. I got Goldie a few days ago on fashionphile. It was a crazy deal, it went down to less than $10k, I jumped on it because I sold off a few bags I wasn't using anymore. It needs the trim to be re-waxed and repairs on the corner but other than that she's perfect.  I love her to pieces.  I never thought I was a gold person until I saw KellyH's bag and her reveal, pics of Eva Longoria's bag and your bag pics!


----------



## JE2824

Dira919 said:


> Thank you my dear friend.  I thought I texted you but my phone is a mess, hubby is getting me a new one.  It makes phones calls on its own, rings for no reason, says it sends my text and no one receives them, and adjusts the volume up and down on its own....I swear it's the poltergeist. I got Goldie a few days ago on fashionphile. It was a crazy deal, it went down to less than $10k, I jumped on it because I sold off a few bags I wasn't using anymore. It needs the trim to be re-waxed and repairs on the corner but other than that she's perfect.  I love her to pieces.  I never thought I was a gold person until I saw KellyH's bag and her reveal, pics of Eva Longoria's bag and your bag pics!



Amazing!! It is stunning. I was never a gold girl either, and then I saw it IRL and just could not leave without my Goldie. I love it to pieces!! I will never forget the feeling of opening and owning my first Birkin. Love!!! You look so beautiful with it!! What's next? BAHAHAHAH!


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira919 said:


> The entire outfit including boots is less than $100. Bag excluded ofcourse





eternallove4bag said:


> Many many congrats my friend!! Please tell us all the details! This beautiful bag deserves a reveal thread of its own[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7].. Gold is such a classic color[emoji7]... H is addictive isn't it? Tell me about it! Can't see my to get enough of it! Well, I may be joining you pretty soon with one big purchase and then I am going to sit back and enjoy for the rest of the year[emoji16][emoji16]



can't wait for your reveal as well ... i have sitting in front of my computer waiting for your big purchase 



Dira919 said:


> Love this thread.  Boots were on sale at Macy's after thanksgiving day sale $20, express sweater $49, express t-shirt $20.  (Birkin was from fashionphile)



you and your gold B are absolutely stunning dira ... huge congrats on getting your first B and i am so happy for you


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> can't wait for your reveal as well ... i have sitting in front of my computer waiting for your big purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and your gold B are absolutely stunning dira ... huge congrats on getting your first B and i am so happy for you




You are such an amazing person my dear [emoji8][emoji8] thank you for waiting for me


----------



## Dluvch

noreen_uk said:


> can't wait for your reveal as well ... i have sitting in front of my computer waiting for your big purchase
> 
> 
> 
> you and your gold B are absolutely stunning dira ... huge congrats on getting your first B and i am so happy for you



You are so sweet Noreen!  She is getting repaired, waiting for,her to come back to,show her off.


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> Amazing!! It is stunning. I was never a gold girl either, and then I saw it IRL and just could not leave without my Goldie. I love it to pieces!! I will never forget the feeling of opening and owning my first Birkin. Love!!! You look so beautiful with it!! What's next? BAHAHAHAH!



:kiss: ty my dear friend!  I am soooooo banned! Will need to live variously through you until I swim off ban island.


----------



## Dluvch

Love this thread! I'm all about cheap clothes


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Love this thread! I'm all cheap clothes




You are drop dead GORGEOUS my friend [emoji7][emoji7]! Black and brown go so well together! Looking amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> You are drop dead GORGEOUS my friend [emoji7][emoji7]! Black and brown go so well together! Looking amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Ahhhh you are sweet my eternallove! 
I am missing my baby so much because she is off at hermes getting her trim rewaxed.  I had taken this pic the day I handed her over to the craftsman.  I actually got to speak with him directly, I told him it was my baby to take good care of her and he laughed. Not sure if that was a good laugh or bad   now I have to wait 6-8 weeks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh you are sweet my eternallove!
> 
> I am missing my baby so much because she is off at hermes getting her trim rewaxed.  I had taken this pic before I handed her over to the craftsman.  I actually got to speak with him directly, I told him it was my baby to take good care of her and he laughed. Not sure if that was a good laugh or bad




You are too funny and sweet! Rest assured my friend they will be taking good care of your baby! I totally understand though! I would feel the same [emoji23][emoji23]... I can't wait for you to get her back and do the reveal! Dying to know the story of how you got her[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JE2824

Dira919 said:


> Love this thread! I'm all about cheap clothes



I love love love the all black with gold. So chic!! Beautiful!!


----------



## tonkamama

Dira919 said:


> Love this thread! I'm all about cheap clothes



Dira919 ~ you look gorgeous &#128525;!  Your beautiful B makes every outfit looking amazing!


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> I love love love the all black with gold. So chic!! Beautiful!!





tonkamama said:


> Dira919 ~ you look gorgeous &#128525;!  Your beautiful B makes every outfit looking amazing!



Thank you my two dear friends!   It means a lot coming from stylish gals such as yourselves.


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira919 said:


> Love this thread! I'm all about cheap clothes



black + gold = perfect combo dira  6-8 weeks not that long


----------



## Dluvch

noreen_uk said:


> black + gold = perfect combo dira  6-8 weeks not that long



Ty my friend, i made a mistake they just told me 8-10 weeks....ugh!  She said that it could be less but that is the standard time.  I'm marking my calendar each day to see my baby again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ty my friend, i made a mistake they just told me 8-10 weeks....ugh!  She said that it could be less but that is the standard time.  I'm marking my calendar each day to see my baby again.




Awww! Hold on my friend! Imagine once you have her with you how much fun you will have taking her around[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ...,you chose well!! That gold is a timeless beauty [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

tonkamama said:


> dira919 ~ you look gorgeous [emoji7]!  Your beautiful b makes every outfit looking amazing!




+1


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> +1



Thank you my friend, can't wait for you to get yours!


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> Thank you my friend, can't wait for you to get yours!




Thanks!
I'm working on it[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm working on it[emoji6]




Oooooh!!! Reveal more please my friend!!! I am so excited for you! Yay!!!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!!! Reveal more please my friend!!! I am so excited for you! Yay!!!




It's the B30 in Blue Nuit
Have not stopped thinking about it since I saw yesterday at H in my neighborhood 
In fact I had trouble sleeping last night
I went to look at Picotin & to ask about K & 30B
SA came with a B in ghw
They are understanding.  Told me not to settle
Till I decide
Show your pics[emoji504][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
My favorite enabler[emoji179][emoji179][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> It's the B30 in Blue Nuit
> Have not stopped thinking about it since I saw yesterday at H in my neighborhood
> In fact I had trouble sleeping last night
> I went to look at Picotin & to ask about K & 30B
> SA came with a B in ghw
> They are understanding.  Told me not to settle
> Till I decide
> Show your pics[emoji504][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;
> My favorite enabler[emoji179][emoji179][emoji8]




Oh my darling friend blue nuit in B30 or K32 would be another dream of mine and with GHW? I think I would snap it up and run with it [emoji3][emoji3].. I wear gold jewelry so I am heavily biased towards GHW [emoji51]... Oh my friend if you ask me I would say RUN tomorrow to the store and get it... Or I will [emoji3][emoji3]... Too bad my quota is up for six months and my budget too[emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my darling friend blue nuit in B30 or K32 would be another dream of mine and with GHW? I think I would snap it up and run with it [emoji3][emoji3].. I wear gold jewelry so I am heavily biased towards GHW [emoji51]... Oh my friend if you ask me I would say RUN tomorrow to the store and get it... Or I will [emoji3][emoji3]... Too bad my quota is up for six months and my budget too[emoji23]




They will call me ... I hope not too soon!  I want to think&#128580;
When I wore gold jewelry, ghw, that's what I wanted 
Now I wear white gold or platinum so phw seems right for me 
I became more flexible & now wear both hw bags[emoji106]. 
I still favor phw.
When I buy a new one I wanted a Kelly. 
Then I saw a B30 yesterday & loved[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
Now leather choices
Too much thinking [emoji41]
Love yours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Let me know how you made your choice if you want to!


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> Thank you my friend, can't wait for you to get yours!




Thanks Dira for your inspiration!
I'm thinking in a different direction now!!


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> They will call me ... I hope not too soon!  I want to think&#128580;
> When I wore gold jewelry, ghw, that's what I wanted
> Now I wear white gold or platinum so phw seems right for me
> I became more flexible & now wear both hw bags[emoji106].
> I still favor phw.
> When I buy a new one I wanted a Kelly.
> Then I saw a B30 yesterday & loved[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> Now leather choices
> Too much thinking [emoji41]
> Love yours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Let me know how you made your choice if you want to!



Yeah I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> They will call me ... I hope not too soon!  I want to think&#128580;
> When I wore gold jewelry, ghw, that's what I wanted
> Now I wear white gold or platinum so phw seems right for me
> I became more flexible & now wear both hw bags[emoji106].
> I still favor phw.
> When I buy a new one I wanted a Kelly.
> Then I saw a B30 yesterday & loved[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> Now leather choices
> Too much thinking [emoji41]
> Love yours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Let me know how you made your choice if you want to!




Hahaha! I know what you mean my friend. Sometimes I am just afraid to ask because I don't want it to come too soon as I am not ready to buy[emoji3]...I went from GHW fixation to SHW to RHW with Chanel and now am back to GHW again!!! Full circle [emoji6]... It's good to have a mix of hardwares. Makes the collection more versatile for sure! As for me I knew I wanted etain with GHW for the longest time. I was open to Togo or clemence. I have my GP in clemence that I love love love. Initially I thought I would go for a K first but I needed another tote in my collection and B fit the bill better than a K. I wanted to be easily able to get in and out of my bag and I wasn't sure how easy it would be with a K. Regarding size, I wanted the first B to be 35 and my next one to be 30. Once I made up my mind I asked my SA and rest is history[emoji3]... I don't intend to have more than 2 B's in my collection and maybe 1-2 K. Once I have those I will stop buying H bags for sure. I did the same with Chanel too. Once I got the key pieces that I knew I wanted I stopped. Temptations are there but I just won't buy any more Chanels. I love every piece that I got and see myself using them forever. Ditto with H. I don't want to get every bag they have.. Just what's on my list and then I am done. H has so many other things to offer apart from bags so I will buy those other things [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! I know what you mean my friend. Sometimes I am just afraid to ask because I don't want it to come too soon as I am not ready to buy[emoji3]...I went from GHW fixation to SHW to RHW with Chanel and now am back to GHW again!!! Full circle [emoji6]... It's good to have a mix of hardwares. Makes the collection more versatile for sure! As for me I knew I wanted etain with GHW for the longest time. I was open to Togo or clemence. I have my GP in clemence that I love love love. Initially I thought I would go for a K first but I needed another tote in my collection and B fit the bill better than a K. I wanted to be easily able to get in and out of my bag and I wasn't sure how easy it would be with a K. Regarding size, I wanted the first B to be 35 and my next one to be 30. Once I made up my mind I asked my SA and rest is history[emoji3]... I don't intend to have more than 2 B's in my collection and maybe 1-2 K. Once I have those I will stop buying H bags for sure. I did the same with Chanel too. Once I got the key pieces that I knew I wanted I stopped. Temptations are there but I just won't buy any more Chanels. I love every piece that I got and see myself using them forever. Ditto with H. I don't want to get every bag they have.. Just what's on my list and then I am done. H has so many other things to offer apart from bags so I will buy those other things [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;



+1. Smart lady!!!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! I know what you mean my friend. Sometimes I am just afraid to ask because I don't want it to come too soon as I am not ready to buy[emoji3]...I went from GHW fixation to SHW to RHW with Chanel and now am back to GHW again!!! Full circle [emoji6]... It's good to have a mix of hardwares. Makes the collection more versatile for sure! As for me I knew I wanted etain with GHW for the longest time. I was open to Togo or clemence. I have my GP in clemence that I love love love. Initially I thought I would go for a K first but I needed another tote in my collection and B fit the bill better than a K. I wanted to be easily able to get in and out of my bag and I wasn't sure how easy it would be with a K. Regarding size, I wanted the first B to be 35 and my next one to be 30. Once I made up my mind I asked my SA and rest is history[emoji3]... I don't intend to have more than 2 B's in my collection and maybe 1-2 K. Once I have those I will stop buying H bags for sure. I did the same with Chanel too. Once I got the key pieces that I knew I wanted I stopped. Temptations are there but I just won't buy any more Chanels. I love every piece that I got and see myself using them forever. Ditto with H. I don't want to get every bag they have.. Just what's on my list and then I am done. H has so many other things to offer apart from bags so I will buy those other things [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;




I did the same with my Chanel hw.  Mainly due to the jewelry I wore.  I agree a mixture is best.  Gold hw looks luxurious & silver clean to me.  They each have their own style depending the way they are worn.  I decided not to be so obsessive & wear both hw now.  No rhw yet.  
I bought Chanel impulsively over the years.  I want my Hermes purchases to be well thought out.  Like how you planned yours.  I don't want my bags sitting in boxes in the closet.
My goal now is to buy what will look best in a variety of situations.  I dress mostly casual (does that qualify as "cheap outfits?") with occasional nice evenings out.  When I went to Hermes on Monday, the SA did point out that Birkins can be worn open or closed.  Kelly's have a shoulder strap.  We all know that[emoji6].  
Good decisions are a work in progress.  It's like getting a great pair of well fitting jeans.
Your comments are practical.  Thanks for your insights![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I did the same with my Chanel hw.  Mainly due to the jewelry I wore.  I agree a mixture is best.  Gold hw looks luxurious & silver clean to me.  They each have their own style depending the way they are worn.  I decided not to be so obsessive & wear both hw now.  No rhw yet.
> I bought Chanel impulsively over the years.  I want my Hermes purchases to be well thought out.  Like how you planned yours.  I don't want my bags sitting in boxes in the closet.
> My goal now is to buy what will look best in a variety of situations.  I dress mostly casual (does that qualify as "cheap outfits?") with occasional nice evenings out.  When I went to Hermes on Monday, the SA did point out that Birkins can be worn open or closed.  Kelly's have a shoulder strap.  We all know that[emoji6].
> Good decisions are a work in progress.  It's like getting a great pair of well fitting jeans.
> Your comments are practical.  Thanks for your insights![emoji8][emoji8]




So agree with you my friend. I like your comparison of decisions with well fitted jeans [emoji23][emoji23] OMG! Perfect jeans are the hardest thing to find and be satisfied with!!! These beautiful bags need to be enjoyed and should be suitable to each of our lifestyles. I like the K because of its handles and hope I get it at some point! Except for work I am the same in dressing pretty casual. I am all about cheap outfits and crazy expensive accessories.. My bags, shoes, shawls and bracelets eat up most of my money [emoji12]... I should start posting my cheap outfits in this thread too [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> So agree with you my friend. I like your comparison of decisions with well fitted jeans [emoji23][emoji23] OMG! Perfect jeans are the hardest thing to find and be satisfied with!!! These beautiful bags need to be enjoyed and should be suitable to each of our lifestyles. I like the K because of its handles and hope I get it at some point! Except for work I am the same in dressing pretty casual. I am all about cheap outfits and crazy expensive accessories.. My bags, shoes, shawls and bracelets eat up most of my money [emoji12]... I should start posting my cheap outfits in this thread too [emoji3]



U have the most amazing clothes and accessories, I truly love your style my dear and yes, you need a kelly in your life


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> U have the most amazing clothes and accessories, I truly love your style my dear and yes, you need a kelly in your life




You are a darling my friend [emoji8][emoji8] sigh! Thankfully H won't let me buy my K or B for another 6 months since I filled the quota with my etain B[emoji6]... So got sometime to think, plot and get [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> So agree with you my friend. I like your comparison of decisions with well fitted jeans [emoji23][emoji23] OMG! Perfect jeans are the hardest thing to find and be satisfied with!!! These beautiful bags need to be enjoyed and should be suitable to each of our lifestyles. I like the K because of its handles and hope I get it at some point! Except for work I am the same in dressing pretty casual. I am all about cheap outfits and crazy expensive accessories.. My bags, shoes, shawls and bracelets eat up most of my money [emoji12]... I should start posting my cheap outfits in this thread too [emoji3]




Your accessories elevate any outfit!  They are beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;. I think bags are easier to find than a comfortable pair of jeans[emoji158]!  It's easier to buy two jeans than a B & a K[emoji322].  
I am totally confused&#128580;.  I have a K so a B would be the next logical choice.  But I don't always think logically [emoji38].  Initially I wanted an Etoupe, like you, or GT.  Those are suitable for all seasons.  Now I added RH & BN.  At least you knew what you wanted!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Your accessories elevate any outfit!  They are beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;. I think bags are easier to find than a comfortable pair of jeans[emoji158]!  It's easier to buy two jeans than a B & a K[emoji322].
> I am totally confused&#128580;.  I have a K so a B would be the next logical choice.  But I don't always think logically [emoji38].  Initially I wanted an Etoupe, like you, or GT.  Those are suitable for all seasons.  Now I added RH & BN.  At least you knew what you wanted!




Oh Hon you elevate my spirits!! [emoji8][emoji8]... But the next one is confusing for me too.. B or K? RC or RH? BN or BS[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].... Am confused myself! Got to think this through for sure! For me K would be the next logical choice after B but I am unsure[emoji51]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Hon you elevate my spirits!! [emoji8][emoji8]... But the next one is confusing for me too.. B or K? RC or RH? BN or BS[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].... Am confused myself! Got to think this through for sure! For me K would be the next logical choice after B but I am unsure[emoji51]




Enjoy your B[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
It was meant for you!
Since looking at your beauty, my thoughts are on one now[emoji41]
The B30 in BN I saw was amazing[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Dluvch

Keren16 said:


> Enjoy your B[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> It was meant for you!
> Since looking at your beauty, my thoughts are on one now[emoji41]
> The B30 in BN I saw was amazing[emoji175][emoji175]



Can't wait for you to get yours, it's so exciting!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Enjoy your B[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> It was meant for you!
> Since looking at your beauty, my thoughts are on one now[emoji41]
> The B30 in BN I saw was amazing[emoji175][emoji175]




Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Go grab that BN B30!!! It's going to be gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see this beauty!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

dira919 said:


> can't wait for you to get yours, it's so exciting!




+1


----------



## Keren16

Dira919 said:


> Can't wait for you to get yours, it's so exciting!







eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Go grab that BN B30!!! It's going to be gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see this beauty!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Thank you Dira & eternallove4bag for the support!
I narrowed down the color to BN.  It appeals to me!  
I love your thoughts & why you bought![emoji179]
Gives me direction ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Thank you Dira & eternallove4bag for the support!
> I narrowed down the color to BN.  It appeals to me!
> I love your thoughts & why you bought![emoji179]
> Gives me direction ...




So happy for you my friend!! Yay! I might just join you in six months [emoji6]... BN is such a beautiful color! Best blue in my opinion!!


----------



## Maltoo

Raz said:


> Vintage Kelly £395.00



OH MY! I am in LOVE with that Kelly!


----------



## modernmystery

I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!

Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!


----------



## atomic110

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810


Hope  you are feeling better now! You look great and I love your cute little B25! Beautiful GT


----------



## eternallove4bag

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810




Hope your ankle gets better soon! What a bummer! You look beautiful btw with your GT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810


Love GT!


----------



## HoneyLocks

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810



Love that skirt


----------



## amandakmc

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810



What a cute B!


----------



## modernmystery

atomic110 said:


> Hope  you are feeling better now! You look great and I love your cute little B25! Beautiful GT







eternallove4bag said:


> Hope your ankle gets better soon! What a bummer! You look beautiful btw with your GT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Dira919 said:


> Love GT!







HoneyLocks said:


> Love that skirt







amandakmc said:


> What a cute B!




Thank you so much ladies  hope you're all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## carrera993

modernmystery said:


> I miss this thread! Haven't had as much time to come here like I used to but I'm stuck in bed with a sprained ankle today and have spent way too long going back through all your posts!
> 
> Here's one from me with my B25 Gris T!
> 
> View attachment 3270810




Ouch! I hope you're feeling ok and not in too much pain.
Your outfit and B are lovely! I especially like the skirt on you -- very pretty.


----------



## makeupmama

My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris


----------



## atomic110

makeupmama said:


> My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris


Very chic looking!


----------



## eternallove4bag

makeupmama said:


> My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris




Beautiful!!! I love the mix of the casual with the elegant[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Many congrats on your new K again!


----------



## Sappho

makeupmama said:


> My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris




You look great!! Love your new kelly!!


----------



## meridian

makeupmama said:


> My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris


Absolutely gorgeous, elegant Kelly!!  Congrats!!


----------



## iamrose

My Kelly 32 with $5 tank top and $25 Zara jeans. 




The flats are Lanvin [emoji6] .. But trying to stick to my personal rule for handbags and shoes, quality over quantity.


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamrose said:


> My Kelly 32 with $5 tank top and $25 Zara jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3280105
> 
> 
> The flats are Lanvin [emoji6] .. But trying to stick to my personal rule for handbags and shoes, quality over quantity.




Beautiful and so chic!!! I have the same rule when it comes to accessories [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## iamrose

Here's another one.. I'm all about cheap outfits [emoji5]&#65039; 

Forever 21 top and a marshalls find Cynthia Rowley skirt


----------



## Sappho

iamrose said:


> Here's another one.. I'm all about cheap outfits [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Forever 21 top and a marshalls find Cynthia Rowley skirt
> 
> View attachment 3285948




Great look!! Your outfit does not look cheap at all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamrose said:


> Here's another one.. I'm all about cheap outfits [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Forever 21 top and a marshalls find Cynthia Rowley skirt
> 
> View attachment 3285948




You make it work so beautifully!! Love it!!!


----------



## iamrose

Sappho said:


> Great look!! Your outfit does not look cheap at all!







eternallove4bag said:


> You make it work so beautifully!! Love it!!!




Thank you so much ladies [emoji4]


----------



## bagloverismeme

In love with this thread. My outfit rarely cost over $100. And I do realised that as long as u are carrying a H bag, the outfit doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Dluvch

bagloverismeme said:


> In love with this thread. My outfit rarely cost over $100. And I do realised that as long as u are carrying a H bag, the outfit doesn't matter anymore.



+1, I have the cheapest clothes ever


----------



## MrsWashington

makeupmama said:


> My new Kelly worn with super casual clothes (Nike/Zara/North Face combo) in freezing Paris



Love this look! Very casual chic.


----------



## MrsWashington

iamrose said:


> Here's another one.. I'm all about cheap outfits [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Forever 21 top and a marshalls find Cynthia Rowley skirt
> 
> View attachment 3285948



lovely look!


----------



## 00sara00

iamrose said:


> Here's another one.. I'm all about cheap outfits [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Forever 21 top and a marshalls find Cynthia Rowley skirt
> 
> View attachment 3285948




Nice outfit! [emoji136]&#127995;
Which size is your Kelly?


----------



## iamrose

00sara00 said:


> Nice outfit! [emoji136]&#127995;
> Which size is your Kelly?




Thank you [emoji4] it's a Kelly 32.


----------



## annika08

Doing errands today with my old maxi dress from Nords.


----------



## lil_piggie

That's lovely!


----------



## Orange_Fizz

A quick snap in the fitting room before I try on some Ts from the shop ^___^ love my Evie [emoji177] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## millivanilli

bagloverismeme said:


> In love with this thread. My outfit rarely cost over $100. And I do realised that as long as u are carrying a H bag, the outfit doesn't matter anymore.





Ok, that's it. I need another H bag.


----------



## Fab41

zara, halogen, aldo... cheap by hermes standards ...


----------



## seasounds

Fab41 said:


> zara, halogen, aldo... cheap by hermes standards ...


 
Your screen name suits you:  FAB!


----------



## Fab41

seasounds said:


> Your screen name suits you:  FAB!



i can only try :giggles: thanks!


----------



## Louboutinista

Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBay! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


----------



## hbr

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBay! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40




Love this!!


----------



## LovetheLux

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBay! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


You look so chic..... Love the color of your B......


----------



## anpanmanlover

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBay! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


love the color. So beautiful


----------



## Louboutinista

hbr said:


> Love this!!





LovetheLux said:


> You look so chic..... Love the color of your B......





anpanmanlover said:


> love the color. So beautiful



Hbr: Thanks babe!
LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!! 

Here's a few more from the past week 

Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf

Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo

Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom

Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo


----------



## dessert1st

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo




Fantastic! Thanks for sharing. I think I need a wardrobe overhaul after looking at your pics. Lol!


----------



## Louboutinista

dessert1st said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for sharing. I think I need a wardrobe overhaul after looking at your pics. Lol!



You are too kind. I'm sure you look fabulous!


----------



## mea_culpa

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo



you have an amazing style!!


----------



## Louboutinista

mea_culpa said:


> you have an amazing style!!


Thanks sweetie that's so sweet of you!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;

Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## juli88

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo



prefer the second one .


----------



## Sappho

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo




All your looks are smashing!! And your bags are very lovely!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie you just made my day! xx [emoji8] 


Sappho said:


> All your looks are smashing!! And your bags are very lovely!!!


----------



## mintyvintage

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo




so lovely! if you had to pick one between Kelly box calf and Kelly gold, which would you choose?


----------



## Louboutinista

Definitely the black box calf. It goes with everything!!


mintyvintage said:


> so lovely! if you had to pick one between Kelly box calf and Kelly gold, which would you choose?


----------



## bunnycat

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo



Marvelous pics! Love that Zara top!


----------



## mintyvintage

Louboutinista said:


> Definitely the black box calf. It goes with everything!!




thanks! really wanted to hear that since I'm considering between the two. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Louboutinista

Happy to help! If I could only keep one bag in my collection, the black one would be it. I think I'll need a black B too! [emoji16] 


mintyvintage said:


> thanks! really wanted to hear that since I'm considering between the two. [emoji23][emoji23]




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bunnycat

About as low and high as it gets...

H- vintage purse, scarves and Behapi 
pleather leggings- Athleta
vest- bought long long long ago from Express (like 20 years ago)
shirt- walmart (Shhh....don't tell Mr Bcat....)


----------



## DizzyFairy

bunnycat said:


> About as low and high as it gets...
> 
> H- vintage purse, scarves and Behapi
> pleather leggings- Athleta
> vest- bought long long long ago from Express (like 20 years ago)
> shirt- walmart (Shhh....don't tell Mr Bcat....)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353483




Looks good and comfy!
The bag looks pretty unique... maybe one day you can post a front shot of your bag?


----------



## DizzyFairy

Last night going out to celebrate my wedding anniversary [emoji5] 

$20 top
$25 skirt
$65 shoes


----------



## bunnycat

DizzyFairy said:


> Looks good and comfy!
> The bag looks pretty unique... maybe one day you can post a front shot of your bag?



Thank you DizzyFairy! I posted it in the Vintage Bags thread a week or so ago. Still trying to confirm the name of the bag, but so far no luck so I have to keep calling it a "Camail"  for now.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30178211&postcount=138




DizzyFairy said:


> Last night going out to celebrate my wedding anniversary [emoji5]
> 
> $20 top
> $25 skirt
> $65 shoes



Beautiful! I tried on some shoes like that because I really liked the lace up idea, and they looked terrible on me! So sad! Because they are so cute and they look great on you!


----------



## slongson

Louboutinista said:


> Loving the Audrey Hepburn print T-shirt I got on eBay! Can't remember how much but definitely less than $40


Super chic with a lovely pop of color from your B! I loved your shirt so much, I had to get one too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jyyanks

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo




Wow!!! You look fantastic. You have a great eye!


----------



## franhueso

DizzyFairy said:


> Last night going out to celebrate my wedding anniversary [emoji5]
> 
> $20 top
> $25 skirt
> $65 shoes




Great [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## lil_piggie

Louboutinista said:


> Hbr: Thanks babe!
> LovetheLux: Thanks sweetie!  Forgot to mention the color is Rose Shocking xoxo
> anpanmanlover: Thanks hun!!
> 
> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo



Love love all your outfits when paired with different Colours of bags give such a complementary effect! 
Looking like a million bucks without breaking the bank!


----------



## lil_piggie

mintyvintage said:


> thanks! really wanted to hear that since I'm considering between the two. [emoji23][emoji23]



I was torn between those two too! 
Eventually I came across the black box and I still want a gold as it is a real classic and very neutral and subtle.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you sweetie - you just made my day! [emoji5] [emoji177] 


lil_piggie said:


> Love love all your outfits when paired with different Colours of bags give such a complementary effect!
> Looking like a million bucks without breaking the bank!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Memorial Day outfit ... $36 Zara dress inspired by UpCloseAndStylish


----------



## fineprint

DizzyFairy said:


> Last night going out to celebrate my wedding anniversary [emoji5]
> 
> $20 top
> $25 skirt
> $65 shoes



nice!


----------



## LadyD21

DizzyFairy said:


> Last night going out to celebrate my wedding anniversary [emoji5]
> 
> $20 top
> $25 skirt
> $65 shoes



Nice!
I have the same shoes in tan color. They are so comfortable!


----------



## rk4265

$40 dress from foxs


----------



## handbag_holic

I really, really love this thread! It just prooves that style is not about money. It is more about wearing clothes with poise and attitude. All of you, ladies, look beautiful! Good clothes do not need to cost the world. E.g. when I shop in Zara or H&M, I usually look at the material (does it contain cotton, silk, linen, wool or other natural materials)? And how is the fit (especially important when you are online shopping and can´t return the item back. That´s why I alawys ask for the measures). I only buy a handbag once in a year and always save money for it.  Rock your Hermes bags! (Hopefully I will also have my first one soon)


----------



## Moirai

Adding to this great thread. From my archive, Ebene B35 with inexpensive sale finds. Tory Burch cashmere top, Tory Burch belt, Eileen Fisher wool skirt, Donald Pliner leather booties, and Nordie cashmere-silk shawl.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Adding to this great thread. From my archive, Ebene B35 with inexpensive sale finds. Tory Burch cashmere top, Tory Burch belt, Eileen Fisher wool skirt, Donald Pliner leather booties, and Nordie cashmere-silk shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3603359


Super cute!! Although not exactly what I would call "cheap" haha  what amazing sale finds!!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Super cute!! Although not exactly what I would call "cheap" haha  what amazing sale finds!!


Thanks! Hahaha, an inexpensive outfit of beautiful pieces made possible by great sale finds, each less than $100


----------



## luckylove

I always loved this thread! So happy to see it revived!


----------



## Light2018

I've seen so many photos of completely stylish women with their favorite Hermes bags, but rarely do I see someone carrying one, while dressed down, casual, and informal. I think there's something fun and effortlessly fab about being casually dressed with a fantastic handbag. Does anyone have photos to share where you're actually dressed down, instead of dressed up, with your handbag? Eventually, I will get someone to take a decent photo of me!


----------



## catsinthebag

This thread is Kelly-specific, but lots of great casual looks here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually.576500/


----------



## Light2018

catsinthebag said:


> This thread is Kelly-specific, but lots of great casual looks here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually.576500/



Thanks. This is a fun thread.


----------



## Light2018

This thread my happy place.


----------



## Dominiquenicole

I'm always pretty basic  
Cottonon & forever 21 and my comfy vans lol miss k as well.


----------



## blanchetcf

Casual and a mix of 'cheap' and expensive accessories is basically how I dress everyday. And to think I was debating on selling my Kelly just yesterday cause I haven't used her in ages... clearly a momentary lapse in judgement. I pulled her out today and was immediately brought back to my senses


----------



## Dominiquenicole

blanchetcf said:


> Casual and a mix of 'cheap' and expensive accessories is basically how I dress everyday. And to think I was debating on selling my Kelly just yesterday cause I haven't used her in ages... clearly a momentary lapse in judgement. I pulled her out today and was immediately brought back to my senses
> View attachment 3674178




Your bag is beautiful!! Love your look as well enjoy her.


----------



## blanchetcf

Dominiquenicole said:


> Your bag is beautiful!! Love your look as well enjoy her.


Thanks! Love your casual look as well!


----------



## Meta

My outfit yesterday - some orange to counter the drab weather. 

Zara blazer, COS top, and Asos pants


----------



## Orangefanatic

Zara Skirt & Gold Kelly


----------



## Couture Coco

Really enjoy this thread and love how everyone looks! Here's my contribution from a trip last month: Zara top and pants with Asos trilby and my beloved Lindy 30 GT/horn necklace. My outfit is years old too ... so Hermes & Old Cheap Outfits for me


----------



## luckylove

So happy to see this thread revived! It is always a treat to see how everyone combines their H with everyday, chic clothing!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

luckylove said:


> So happy to see this thread revived! It is always a treat to see how everyone combines their H with everyday, chic clothing!



Me too!  Love this thread!  

Jumpsuit from H&M, Busnel cardigan.


----------



## pursesandposes

Awwwh - this thread is so fun! I_ just_ posted about mixing high-low fashion on my IG, so I'll reshare here, too!

Jumpsuit: Forever 21 (I think I got it on sale for $8....)
Shoes: DSW
Bag: Kelly Cut in Capucine


----------



## Tonimichelle

I love this thread too! Pretty much all my clothes are cheap and cheerful as money goes on bags and accessories
Barenia K with all saints top, Zara jeans and clarks sandals.


----------



## ianskee123

Yay to cheap and cheerful  

H&M overized tee, Uniqlo pants, Huarache shoes and my gold B30 in PHW


----------



## kathydep

Where have this thread been all my TPF life? I am soooo into this thread!  I'm all about high-low fashion.

Let's get started with this:

$3.75 - duster from my other fave store... Nordstrom Rack!

$35 - American Eagle distressed jeans

$375 - NM sale find Chanel Camellia Sandals

$1x,xxx - total for B30 Noir Clemence, Zigzag twillies and orange Paddock Cheval.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I love this thread... It's reminds me that I should just use my lovely bags... Just do it.


----------



## ianskee123

Ceeyahd said:


> I love this thread... It's reminds me that I should just use my lovely bags... Just do it.


Yep  There's just something about H bags that really UP the outfit game, no matter how affordable and simple your wardrobe is


----------



## gnetief

It's winter here in Australia. I'm wearing 
- asos coat, bought three years ago 
- topshop jeans
- Alexander McQueen boots, got it on sale last year
=)


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3761165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread too! Pretty much all my clothes are cheap and cheerful as money goes on bags and accessories
> Barenia K with all saints top, Zara jeans and clarks sandals.


love the whole outfit!! u look fabulous!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love the whole outfit!! u look fabulous!!


Aww, thank you


----------



## kathydep

Casual Sunday

- $15 Nordstrom Rack dress (clear the rack sale)
- $30 H&M Denim Jacket
- $330 Christian Louboutin Cataclou (sale)
- $7,xxx Lindy in Glycine Evercolor


----------



## goodbrand

View attachment 3784848


----------



## gnetief

Tunic Dress: cos
Boots: zara
Lindy 26 and brides de gala love scarf


----------



## Tonimichelle

gnetief said:


> Tunic Dress: cos
> Boots: zara
> Lindy 26 and brides de gala love scarf


Love the pop of orange against your all black outfit


----------



## gnetief

Tonimichelle said:


> Love the pop of orange against your all black outfit


Thank you tonimichelle. The tunic is actually in a dark green khaki colour, it's a little hard to see here I'm surprised how versatile orange poppy is.


----------



## DR2014

Orangefanatic said:


> Zara Skirt & Gold Kelly


Love your gold kelly!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Petruschka said:


> I love that skirt, please tell me it is not from an old collection?


Got it around 4month ago
I saw pink one still around...its really nice pleats!


----------



## mi.kay

Very casual outfit on a sunny hot day. Keeping it simple. Top and skirt not more than $40. 
Chanel necklace. 
Behapi bracelet. 
Picotin 22.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Jean & top from Street store ( unknown brand) & Mini Constance


----------



## pursesandposes

mi.kay said:


> Very casual outfit on a sunny hot day. Keeping it simple. Top and skirt not more than $40.
> Chanel necklace.
> Behapi bracelet.
> Picotin 22.



I love that tassel top! It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## pursesandposes

​
Top and flats are from Zara. (I'm a bit of a Zara fiend...)
Romper (worn under top) is from Topshop.
Kelly Cut from Hermes.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gnetief

pursesandposes said:


> View attachment 3791205​
> Top and flats are from Zara. (I'm a bit of a Zara fiend...)
> Romper (worn under top) is from Topshop.
> Kelly Cut from Hermes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love your Kelly cut =)


----------



## pursesandposes

Thanks, @gnetief ! I've been mildly OBSESSED with it lately...


----------



## kathydep

Today at SF H

- $20 Nordstrom Rack blouse
- $25 Zara jeans
- $30 Guess denim jacket
- $300 Chanel espadrilles (summer sale)
- $550 Flamingo Party shawl (SF sale)
- $3,xxx Rose Shocking Jige


----------



## Ang-Lin

SF summer means: Uniqlo jeans + Gap top + some thrift store find Cardy + K32 Gris T + Joueuse in palissandre + Into the Canadian Wild scarf


----------



## weibandy

Ang-Lin said:


> SF summer means: Uniqlo jeans + Gap top + some thrift store find Cardy + K32 Gris T + Joueuse in palissandre + Into the Canadian Wild scarf


Your look is amazing! What cw of Canada scarf is that?  Love the whole outfit


----------



## Ang-Lin

weibandy said:


> Your look is amazing! What cw of Canada scarf is that?  Love the whole outfit


You are too kind!!! The CW is cobalt/orange/ultra violet (it's #6 - I had to look it up). It's a pretty interesting combo. I originally had my SA hold another cw for me (bleu/vert I believe) but when I went to the store and she showed me this one I had a tough time deciding.


----------



## Tonimichelle

My new to me B35 with Mint Velvet top, H&M jeans and Ash trainers


----------



## DizzyFairy

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3809856
> 
> My new to me B35 with Mint Velvet top, H&M jeans and Ash trainers


Ash runners are super comfy... I got a pair of sneaker wedges and I get shy pairing it with my Hermes bags.. But you look super!


----------



## Tonimichelle

DizzyFairy said:


> Ash runners are super comfy... I got a pair of sneaker wedges and I get shy pairing it with my Hermes bags.. But you look super!


Thank you  These are the mid height wedge and I love them for a casual day out when I'm going to be walking. This was just a stroll along a local canal so I could have an excuse to use the bag!


----------



## coxynell

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3809856
> 
> My new to me B35 with Mint Velvet top, H&M jeans and Ash trainers



Thumbs up: I love everything in this picture! That's definite proof the Birkin was meant as a tote


----------



## Tonimichelle

coxynell said:


> Thumbs up: I love everything in this picture! That's definite proof the Birkin was meant as a tote


Thank you! The size definitely looks better on me wearing winter clothes, bigger jumpers etc, but I like the casualness of the 35. I bought it as a winter bag (to give my barenia Kelly a rest lol) but then we went and had a mini heat wave last weekend and I was excited to use her anyway


----------



## nicole0612

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you! The size definitely looks better on me wearing winter clothes, bigger jumpers etc, but I like the casualness of the 35. I bought it as a winter bag (to give my barenia Kelly a rest lol) but then we went and had a mini heat wave last weekend and I was excited to use her anyway



The size really looks great on you. I find that smooshier leathers look better for B35 while more structured leathers make it look a bit large. My clemence B35 looks a lot smaller when worn compared to my chèvre B35.


----------



## Tonimichelle

nicole0612 said:


> The size really looks great on you. I find that smooshier leathers look better for B35 while more structured leathers make it look a bit large. My clemence B35 looks a lot smaller when worn compared to my chèvre B35.


Thank you  I love the slouchyness of this bag. Even just doing up the sangles, although making it narrower, looks too rigid and formal somehow to me.
I'd love to see comparison shots of your clemence and chèvre!


----------



## Meta

Massimo Dutti dress, ZARA leather jacket, Cole Haan Oxfords paired with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.


----------



## HoneyLocks

weN84 said:


> Massimo Dutti dress, ZARA leather jacket, Cole Haan Oxfords paired with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4187984


Black
White
Dot of red
Love each on it's own but the combination is gorgeous!


----------



## Meta

HoneyLocks said:


> Black
> White
> Dot of red
> Love each on it's own but the combination is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## MsAli

I just discovered this thread...love it! Here’s my casual Kelly look...jeans, t-shirt and belt


And, my casual Birkin ...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

weN84 said:


> Massimo Dutti dress, ZARA leather jacket, Cole Haan Oxfords paired with mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4187984



Love this look!!!! Perfect


----------



## MsAli

This thread is fun! White House Black Market jeans, sweatshirt from Saks off 5th, shoes from Zara...all less than $100 total.


----------



## heifer

TOP: Zara
TROUSERS: H&M
SHOES: Prada
BRACELET AND BAG: Hermès


----------



## DizzyFairy

Bump! Love to see more inspirations ! Tia


----------



## HGT

DizzyFairy said:


> Bump! Love to see more inspirations ! Tia



Love this thread, and I miss seeing activities on it too!  Let’s get started! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 UNIQLO Top & Bottom.  Sam Edelman flats.


----------



## Inkbluelover

HGT said:


> Love this thread, and I miss seeing activities on it too!  Let’s get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIQLO Top & Bottom.  Sam Edelman flats.


I like every pieces you wear


----------



## Pursedesbenz

heifer said:


> TOP: Zara
> TROUSERS: H&M
> SHOES: Prada
> BRACELET AND BAG: Hermès



I love that colour


----------



## Pursedesbenz

HGT said:


> Love this thread, and I miss seeing activities on it too!  Let’s get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIQLO Top & Bottom.  Sam Edelman flats.



Such a great outfit. Looks expensive with the bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Uniqlo t-shirt, Topshop jeans, Hermes vintage scarf and Ecco 7 sneakers


----------



## HGT

Inkbluelover said:


> I like every pieces you wear





Pursedesbenz said:


> Such a great outfit. Looks expensive with the bag!



Thanks Ladies! Let’s keep this thread alive!


----------



## Hillychristie

Fun thread and makes me feel normal.

H&M dress with Oasis sandals.
Pl excuse the cigarette butt on the floor


----------



## lindaw

HGT said:


> Love this thread, and I miss seeing activities on it too!  Let’s get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIQLO Top & Bottom.  Sam Edelman flats.



Love this!! Big fan of UNIQLO and it looks amazing with the bag!!


----------



## HGT

lindaw said:


> Love this!! Big fan of UNIQLO and it looks amazing with the bag!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Liberty of London J Crew shirt, Uniqlo shorts, Oofos sandals


----------



## Addicted to bags

J Crew top, and Topshop jeans


----------



## bisousx

Posted this in the CDC thread also - love finding good deals on fashion!

Jacket: Zara
Top: Tobi bodysuit
Jeans: Good American

CDC Blanc Epsom with PHW
Constance Belt with Hammered Silver HW


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> J Crew top, and Topshop jeans
> 
> View attachment 4469824


Jcrew pairs well with H!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly long wallet with a fabric necklace from Ann Taylor factory outlet.
Kelly bracelet  combine with a Swarovski cocktail ring are looking good too.
Vince Camuto jumpsuit.
Animapolis scarf 90 with Mors scarf ring large version.


----------



## catsinthebag

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly long wallet with a fabric necklace from Ann Taylor factory outlet.
> Kelly bracelet  combine with a Swarovski cocktail ring are looking good too.
> Vince Camuto jumpsuit.
> Animapolis scarf 90 with Mors scarf ring large version.



I love everything in this post, but the Kelly wallet with the factory outlet necklace is genius!


----------



## bunnycat

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly long wallet with a fabric necklace from Ann Taylor factory outlet.
> Kelly bracelet  combine with a Swarovski cocktail ring are looking good too.
> Vince Camuto jumpsuit.
> Animapolis scarf 90 with Mors scarf ring large version.





catsinthebag said:


> I love everything in this post, but the Kelly wallet with the factory outlet necklace is genius!



Totally agree! That's a genius combination!


----------



## tlamdang08

catsinthebag said:


> I love everything in this post, but the Kelly wallet with the factory outlet necklace is genius!





bunnycat said:


> Totally agree! That's a genius combination!


Thank you


----------



## baggirl1986

bisousx said:


> Posted this in the CDC thread also - love finding good deals on fashion!
> 
> Jacket: Zara
> Top: Tobi bodysuit
> Jeans: Good American
> 
> CDC Blanc Epsom with PHW
> Constance Belt with Hammered Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 4470057


Looks great! Chic!


----------



## baggirl1986

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Me too!  Love this thread!
> 
> Jumpsuit from H&M, Busnel cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761098


I love black & black combination, I wear black all the time and always looks classy


----------



## baggirl1986

Moirai said:


> Adding to this great thread. From my archive, Ebene B35 with inexpensive sale finds. Tory Burch cashmere top, Tory Burch belt, Eileen Fisher wool skirt, Donald Pliner leather booties, and Nordie cashmere-silk shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3603359


Very classy!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Everyone here has such nice taste.  Thank you for the inspiration, TPF ladies!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You look Beautiful!


bisousx said:


> Posted this in the CDC thread also - love finding good deals on fashion!
> 
> Jacket: Zara
> Top: Tobi bodysuit
> Jeans: Good American
> 
> CDC Blanc Epsom with PHW
> Constance Belt with Hammered Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 4470057


----------



## Jaaanice

Love this thread!! Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## Addicted to bags

J Crew t-shirt, Uniqlo shorts, Oofos sandals and Malachite Evie


----------



## tlamdang08

Hat from a mini good store
Blouse Ann Taylor
Skirt. DIY project
Total less than 40.00


----------



## Priscadiana

Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


----------



## baggirl1986

Priscadiana said:


> Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


I love your outfit!


----------



## paula24jen

Priscadiana said:


> Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


Welcome, it’s great to see new members, your outfit looks great!


----------



## DR2014

Priscadiana said:


> Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


Love everything!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Priscadiana said:


> Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


You look gorgeous! Love that outfit


----------



## Ladybaga

Priscadiana said:


> Zara top and skirt, chanel slingback, and kelly 25. My first time uploading in this thread


Gorgeous! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## am2022

one of my favorite threads...  target dress - $ 15 and my big momma K40 etain!!!


----------



## corezone

I love this thread   Zara jeans and Phase Eight jumper with my gold Bolide 37 (and homemade bag charm)


----------



## Tonimichelle

corezone said:


> I love this thread   Zara jeans and Phase Eight jumper with my gold Bolide 37 (and homemade bag charm)
> 
> View attachment 4519558


Looks great! Totally my sort of style and I love that you’ve matched the colours so well


----------



## Addicted to bags

corezone said:


> I love this thread   Zara jeans and Phase Eight jumper with my gold Bolide 37 (and homemade bag charm)
> 
> View attachment 4519558


Everything matches, even your staircase! Love it


----------



## corezone

Tonimichelle said:


> Looks great! Totally my sort of style and I love that you’ve matched the colours so well



Thank you so much.  And I made a few of the bag charms in different colours too


----------



## corezone

Addicted to bags said:


> Everything matches, even your staircase! Love it


Thank you


----------



## Frivole88

H&M pants and Kelly longue wallet


----------



## Dupsy

Hermes and Uniqlo


----------



## gettinpurseonal

amacasa said:


> one of my favorite threads...  target dress - $ 15 and my big momma K40 etain!!!


Thank you so much for this photo.  I have a K35 etain, which I love.  I am a petite 5'3" and I think most think she is too big, but I love her!


----------



## am2022

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you so much for this photo.  I have a K35 etain, which I love.  I am a petite 5'3" and I think most think she is too big, but I love her!


Then love and use her - who cares what they say ? I have a b40 too and love her to bits - I have my small crossbody bags Chanel and YSL but love the sturdy and sporty Clemence / fjord / togo leathers for big bags ... but don’t get me started with croc as I only have them in a CDC ...and hoping I don’t venture into croc bags


----------



## dooneybaby

bisousx said:


> Posted this in the CDC thread also - love finding good deals on fashion!
> 
> Jacket: Zara
> Top: Tobi bodysuit
> Jeans: Good American
> 
> CDC Blanc Epsom with PHW
> Constance Belt with Hammered Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 4470057


Very stylish outfit. Doesn't look inexpensive at all!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Coming back from the hospital today (sorry for the extremely wrinkled shirt )
$7 shirt from H & M clearance rack
$19 jeans from Costco
Oran’s and B- not so cheap !


----------



## Carrierae

Varley top, ALO tank, DYI leggings, and Sorel sneakers.


----------



## mcpro

ZARA  top and bottom , YSL sneakers


----------



## tlamdang08

H short, B25 
DIY top
Micheal kors sandal


----------



## corezone

Another day, another pair of Zara jeans with a Whistles jumper (bought in the sale for £29).  Jeans and jumpers feels like my uniform!


----------



## diane278

corezone said:


> Another day, another pair of Zara jeans with a Whistles jumper (bought in the sale for £29).  Jeans and jumpers feels like my uniform!
> 
> View attachment 4526162


Your “uniform” looks great on you!


----------



## corezone

diane278 said:


> Your “uniform” looks great on you!



Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

The whole outfit was worth less than 100 USD.
And Kelly25.


----------



## littleblackbag

Carrierae said:


> Varley top, ALO tank, DYI leggings, and Sorel sneakers.


I love everything about this look!


----------



## paula24jen

Cheap but cherished Pom Pom from H&M, gift from teenage daughter who thought it would look good on my bag, bought for the bargain price of £3.99, plus H twilly and Bolide


----------



## funkydiva6

paula24jen said:


> View attachment 4540572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap but cherished Pom Pom from H&M, gift from teenage daughter who thought it would look good on my bag, bought for the bargain price of £3.99, plus H twilly and Bolide



Aww love it, especially since it holds sentimental value. Also looks great with your bag! 

I loved scrolling through this thread, especially the first page where the pictures were taken by real cameras... how times have changed!


----------



## tlamdang08

Zara t-shirt dress, local no brand name dress perfect for lunch at a local beach.


----------



## Julide

paula24jen said:


> View attachment 4540572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap but cherished Pom Pom from H&M, gift from teenage daughter who thought it would look good on my bag, bought for the bargain price of £3.99, plus H twilly and Bolide



What a thoughtful gift from your DD. It looks great on your bag!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

paula24jen said:


> View attachment 4540572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap but cherished Pom Pom from H&M, gift from teenage daughter who thought it would look good on my bag, bought for the bargain price of £3.99, plus H twilly and Bolide



The Pom Pom is adorable!  It looks perfect on your Bolide!


----------



## Possum

tlamdang08 said:


> Zara t-shirt dress, local no brand name dress perfect for lunch at a local beach.


You look a million bucks!


----------



## tlamdang08

Possum said:


> You look a million bucks!


Thank you


----------



## voguekelly711

Whole outfit under $80! 
(Minus the shoes & H bandana hehe) 

B30 Tressage Blue Encre!


----------



## Addicted to bags

chrisjason94 said:


> Whole outfit under $80!
> (Minus the shoes & H bandana hehe)
> 
> B30 Tressage Blue Encre!


Those shoes are awesome!


----------



## funkydiva6

Zara works so well for this thread, doesn’t it? Adding my own Zara outfit that’s ~$100, white textured sweater with faux leather skirt


----------



## steffysstyle

Zara blazer and jeans with my Mini Barenia Constance.


----------



## tlamdang08

Zara skirt+COS top and B25 out for a coffee meets.


----------



## Rhl2987

steffysstyle said:


> Zara blazer and jeans with my Mini Barenia Constance.
> 
> View attachment 4549101


I love your outfit!


----------



## steffysstyle

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your outfit!



Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Vince Camuto tunic
Zara asymmetrical maxi dress
H shoes
Click H bracelets
BBB30@Ladies night out, 
pictures by my dear friend who hates to be an ”iPhone photographer.”


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chelsea 28 top, Uniqlo shorts and Opli 24


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lush top, Commando faux leather leggings with Evie & Maxi twilly strap.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Lush top, Commando faux leather leggings with Evie & Maxi twilly strap.
> 
> View attachment 4610381



So FANCY[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> So FANCY[emoji7][emoji7]


I know, so unlike me right?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> I know, so unlike me right?



The snazzy heels threw me off[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].  I love the whole outfit—going to the gym?[emoji16][emoji23]?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I think I should be the queen of this thread - haha - (just putting a seriously discounted crown on my own head) -  as I wear nothing but Hermes, Tiiffany diamonds and yoga outfits  My husband is pretty exasperated with me. But hey, bad luck. He's  already married this crazy person !


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Addicted to bags said:


> Lush top, Commando faux leather leggings with Evie & Maxi twilly strap.
> 
> View attachment 4610381




You look STUNNING! I sooo love this outfit. Comfortable and stylish. Two thumbs up!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Addicted to bags said:


> Chelsea 28 top, Uniqlo shorts and Opli 24
> 
> View attachment 4587259



The definition on your legs makes me wanna go on along  walk


----------



## Addicted to bags

MaryAndDogs said:


> The definition on your legs makes me wanna go on along  walk


Throw some squats along in that walk too 
And thank you for the compliment


----------



## aless

MaryAndDogs said:


> I think I should be the queen of this thread - haha - (just putting a seriously discounted crown on my own head) -  as I wear nothing but Hermes, Tiiffany diamonds and yoga outfits  My husband is pretty exasperated with me. But hey, bad luck. He's  already married this crazy person !



Hello I think you are my twin  except my diamonds tend to be old family pieces, none of which are Tiffany.


----------



## corezone

Christmas jumper from local supermarket, Zara jeans, and Kelly Sellier 32


----------



## DR2014

corezone said:


> Christmas jumper from local supermarket, Zara jeans, and Kelly Sellier 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619573


I love that K!  Is it Rouge H?  What leather?  Thanks, the whole outfit looks great and so cool!


----------



## corezone

DR2014 said:


> I love that K!  Is it Rouge H?  What leather?  Thanks, the whole outfit looks great and so cool!



Thank you . I bought the bag preloved and was told it was ardennes in bordeaux, but I'm not 100% sure it is bordeaux, and thoughts from this forum are that it's chevre - I absolutely love it, whatever it is


----------



## Incalifornia7

Top is about $20 from a Sonoma store , jeans are Hudson.


----------



## Incalifornia7

RL top, Victoria Secrets pants


----------



## Addicted to bags

J Crew shirt, Topshop jeans & Lindy 26


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Love this look!



funkydiva6 said:


> View attachment 4548621


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Having a good evening in Brooklyn.


----------



## mularice

New to this thread! Was directed here by a kind member
I absolutely love Zara and other inexpensive fast fashion brands and happily wear them with designer pieces and accessories.
Here are some of my recent outfits mainly from Zara matched with my H accessories!


----------



## luckylove

mularice said:


> New to this thread! Was directed here by a kind member
> I absolutely love Zara and other inexpensive fast fashion brands and happily wear them with designer pieces and accessories.
> Here are some of my recent outfits mainly from Zara matched with my H accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789501
> View attachment 4789508
> View attachment 4789512
> View attachment 4789513
> View attachment 4789521



Great looks! They all look wonderful on you! It is so nice to see this thread active again! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## loh

mularice said:


> New to this thread! Was directed here by a kind member
> I absolutely love Zara and other inexpensive fast fashion brands and happily wear them with designer pieces and accessories.
> Here are some of my recent outfits mainly from Zara matched with my H accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789501
> View attachment 4789508
> View attachment 4789512
> View attachment 4789513
> View attachment 4789521




Love your pictures!  The first one looks like it belongs in a magazine - such vibrant colors!

I was directed to this thread recently too (probably from the same post that you saw, lol) and love it!  Hope it stays active again!


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> Love your pictures!  The first one looks like it belongs in a magazine - such vibrant colors!
> 
> I was directed to this thread recently too (probably from the same post that you saw, lol) and love it!  Hope it stays active again!


Thank you!
My bf has become my personal photographer even though he scowls everytime I ask him to take my picture!


----------



## tlamdang08

Uniqlo linen dress
LV pouch
Hermes scarf+ accessories


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Uniqlo linen dress
> LV pouch
> Hermes scarf+ accessories
> 
> View attachment 4790385


You look so elegant and effortless


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> You look so elegant and effortless


Thank you dear


----------



## tlamdang08

Dress: linen from Korean local store


----------



## adb

I guess most of my pictures deserve to be here too as i mostly wear zara and i even wear kid’s range at times.. here is one which i also posted in the action thread.. sorry for the double post..


----------



## momoc

Thinking of this thread as I go out to the vet today...

T-shirt and skirt - Uniqlo & bought on sale (also currently quite wrinkled, oops )
Shoes and Kelly to go - Hermes


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Thinking of this thread as I go out to the vet today...
> 
> T-shirt and skirt - Uniqlo & bought on sale (also currently quite wrinkled, oops )
> Shoes and Kelly to go - Hermes
> 
> View attachment 4792363


Love your look!!!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Love your look!!!



thank you


----------



## marbella8

tlamdang08 said:


> Vince Camuto tunic
> Zara asymmetrical maxi dress
> H shoes
> Click H bracelets
> BBB30@Ladies night out,
> pictures by my dear friend who hates to be an ”iPhone photographer.”



I love Fashion Island in the background


----------



## tlamdang08

marbella8 said:


> I love Fashion Island in the background


...I missed those times


----------



## marbella8

tlamdang08 said:


> ...I missed those times



I know


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to curbside pick-up in
Rose swimsuit and beach dress cover-up from my local beach store


----------



## mularice

Full Zara outfit with H accessories (Herbag, Twilly and 3 H bangles).


----------



## HeartHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> J Crew shirt, Topshop jeans & Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4637699


Love the top!


----------



## Addicted to bags

HeartHermes said:


> Love the top!


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Simple black sweater, jeans, boots and a sleeping bag with a hood with my baby B and an H shawl


----------



## september1985

Free People slip dress ($30 USD) and Kelly


----------



## fishnumber2

Bump! Love this post and I’m getting a lot of inspo as I also wear reasonably priced clothing. Sharing my outfit with my new H bag

Top: La Perla knit top from sample sale $10(!!!)
Shorts: Aritizia $30ish
Shoes: Clarks $90ish. Not exactly “cheap“ but they’re super comfortable


----------



## mularice

Cheap dress from Primark (but I think it looks better than Primark usual quality). Belt from Zara and Sandals from ASOS.


----------



## marzipanchen

Very stylish- what a fabulous look! 



mularice said:


> Cheap dress from Primark (but I think it looks better than Primark usual quality). Belt from Zara and Sandals from ASOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850277
> View attachment 4850278
> View attachment 4850279


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mularice said:


> Cheap dress from Primark (but I think it looks better than Primark usual quality). Belt from Zara and Sandals from ASOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850277
> View attachment 4850278
> View attachment 4850279


I love this look so much! I cant believe that the dress belt and shoes are really inexpensive items!
You have a great eye.


----------



## mularice

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love this look so much! I cant believe that the dress belt and shoes are really inexpensive items!
> You have a great eye.


Oh thank you so much!
I’ve really been trying to cull my wardrobe and build a very classic simple collection.
I only wear black / grey / white / beige tones so it makes it easy.
I’ve also found a lot of inspiration from Instagram - the belt I saw on a few bloggers and realised it was a great piece to style different outfits.
I like to take a trip to Primark every now and again because they will have a few key items that look far more impressive than their price. It’s hit and miss but if I have the time, I like to hunt for the gems!


----------



## Henelalee

My Summer outfit by Uniqlo and Zara


----------



## ryukafroo

Lindy and a clic bracelet with an old navy top and jeans!


----------



## mularice

Super casual today!
Zara “coatigan” (New season), H&M hoodie, ASOS leggings, Axel Arigato sneakers.
Hermes Herbag, O’Kelly necklace and bangles (hidden under my sleeves).


----------



## tlamdang08

Dress from local Korean boutique


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Dress from local Korean boutique
> 
> View attachment 4882419


You always have the best Korean boutique outfits!


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> You always have the best Korean boutique outfits!


They call me and put a side for me. They know my taste  . Right now I  don't even come in to try, they have them packed and ready to go for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dress from Max Stuido, Knit coat from Local Korean Boutique.


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Dress from local Korean boutique
> 
> View attachment 4882419


You look so pretty! I love that dress!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> You look so pretty! I love that dress!!!


 Thank you for your sweetness


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

So happy to be using my 22 year old Grande Dame - 35K Ardennes - with a Zara blouse found on clearance- cape by Massimo Dutti - leggings by Athleta and boots by Frye - can’t get my calves into the Hermès jumping boots ...much more affordable option !


----------



## luckylove

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> So happy to be using my 22 year old Grande Dame - 35K Ardennes - with a Zara blouse found on clearance- cape by Massimo Dutti - leggings by Athleta and boots by Frye - can’t get my calves into the Hermès jumping boots ...much more affordable option !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972284



The whole look is fabulous on you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

luckylove said:


> The whole look is fabulous on you! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much @luckylove-  I’m all about high- low dressing - just so happy to take any H out - even if it is for curbside pickup at our local Thai restaurant - please stay safe everyone!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> So happy to be using my 22 year old Grande Dame - 35K Ardennes - with a Zara blouse found on clearance- cape by Massimo Dutti - leggings by Athleta and boots by Frye - can’t get my calves into the Hermès jumping boots ...much more affordable option !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972284


I am OBSESSED by your boots ! I have 'dancers calves' and have no hope of getting them in Hermes riding boots which I've always loved..I'm going to look on the Frye website now..love the bag and rest of your ensemble btw.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am OBSESSED by your boots ! I have 'dancers calves' and have no hope of getting them in Hermes riding boots which I've always loved..I'm going to look on the Frye website now..love the bag and rest of your ensemble btw.


Thank you @maxroxxherhandbags ! I wish I had a legitimate reason for my chunky calves - just a little thick there- the boots are the El Dorado boots and they’ve discontinued them last time I checked- but you can find paid on Etsy and eBay ...still way cheaper than the H Jumping boots- I haven’t given up on trying the wider calf version when H opens in my state - I’m hoping they can do a world-wide search for me...but I doubt they’d fit me even then ! If jumping boots are back in vogue- I’m sure Frye will start producing them again ...at least I hope they will ...


----------



## DR2014

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Thank you @maxroxxherhandbags ! I wish I had a legitimate reason for my chunky calves - just a little thick there- the boots are the El Dorado boots and they’ve discontinued them last time I checked- but you can find paid on Etsy and eBay ...still way cheaper than the H Jumping boots- I haven’t given up on trying the wider calf version when H opens in my state - I’m hoping they can do a world-wide search for me...but I doubt they’d fit me even then ! If jumping boots are back in vogue- I’m sure Frye will start producing them again ...at least I hope they will ...


Not to get too off topic - but I also have very healthy size calves and I struggle to find boots that fit. I have something in a price point between the H jumping boots and the cute Frye boots - the Gravati butter calf riding boots. I did not have to get them stretched and I love them, I've had them for two seasons and they are holding up well.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Thank you @maxroxxherhandbags ! I wish I had a legitimate reason for my chunky calves - just a little thick there- the boots are the El Dorado boots and they’ve discontinued them last time I checked- but you can find paid on Etsy and eBay ...still way cheaper than the H Jumping boots- I haven’t given up on trying the wider calf version when H opens in my state - I’m hoping they can do a world-wide search for me...but I doubt they’d fit me even then ! If jumping boots are back in vogue- I’m sure Frye will start producing them again ...at least I hope they will ...





DR2014 said:


> Not to get too off topic - but I also have very healthy size calves and I struggle to find boots that fit. I have something in a price point between the H jumping boots and the cute Frye boots - the Gravati butter calf riding boots. I did not have to get them stretched and I love them, I've had them for two seasons and they are holding up well.


My 'dancers calves' are what my mother used to call them..I'm not a retired ballerina but I DO have chunky muscular calves sadly.
I'm going to try and find the Frye boots on the platforms you mention @WhyMrBabcock! so thank you for the info.
@DR2014 I'll look into the brand you mention too-thank-you.
My boot problem is further complicated by having a high instep and so Its so hit and miss with ones that dont unzip too because I have to be able to get a shoehorn in and yank them up!
I just brought a pair of Anne Demulemeester high boots which both zip and lace up with a buckle at the top ..they're not a riding boot more of a high army/biker style.
I have got an old pair of Gucci boots that fit round the calves perfectly which leads me to wonder if they were designed to slouch on people with slender calves? first world problems huh?


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Muji coat ($59) + vintage St John belt (got from posh for $25)


----------



## chrixtabel

Out with my newest addition to the family, for groceries shopping. H&M jacket, Uniqlo jeans, Nike sneaker.


----------



## Aaalicia

mularice said:


> Full Zara outfit with H accessories (Herbag, Twilly and 3 H bangles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794747


I’m a little late, but do you remember the name of the bottoms by chance?They’re beautiful  your whole outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## mularice

Aaalicia said:


> I’m a little late, but do you remember the name of the bottoms by chance?They’re beautiful  your whole outfit is gorgeous!


Hi! I can’t remember the name of the skirt from Zara I’m afraid! I have it in white and black colours.
Edit: just looked it up and it’s called “Knotted Wrap Skirt” ref number: 7751/878


----------



## mularice

Cheap dress from H&M sale (£12). It’s a light textured material, lots of stretch in it with cute puff sleeves! Lovely for summer!

Zara belt from last year (also got it in the sale for £12 iirc).

Sandals from a cheap shoe shop in Asia called Vincci.

Hermes Herbag 31 bag.


----------



## Juilletdix

I've determined this is the only way I can wear a 90 during the hot & humid Houston summer!
Voyage en Toffes with an old sweater from Banana Republic and chinos from G1 Goods.


----------



## lastnametea

Juilletdix said:


> I've determined this is the only way I can wear a 90 during the hot & humid Houston summer!
> Voyage en Toffes with an old sweater from Banana Republic and chinos from G1 Goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121819


Wow that's great. I should try this in CA heat! 
How did you tie this?
Are you using a scarf ring as a weight?


----------



## TheBagLady20

mularice said:


> Cheap dress from H&M sale (£12). It’s a light textured material, lots of stretch in it with cute puff sleeves! Lovely for summer!
> 
> Zara belt from last year (also got it in the sale for £12 iirc).
> 
> Sandals from a cheap shoe shop in Asia called Vincci.
> 
> Hermes Herbag 31 bag.
> View attachment 5121752


So chic. Love your whole outfit!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My 'dancers calves' are what my mother used to call them..I'm not a retired ballerina but I DO have chunky muscular calves sadly.
> I'm going to try and find the Frye boots on the platforms you mention @WhyMrBabcock! so thank you for the info.
> @DR2014 I'll look into the brand you mention too-thank-you.
> My boot problem is further complicated by having a high instep and so Its so hit and miss with ones that dont unzip too because I have to be able to get a shoehorn in and yank them up!
> I just brought a pair of Anne Demulemeester high boots which both zip and lace up with a buckle at the top ..they're not a riding boot more of a high army/biker style.
> I have got an old pair of Gucci boots that fit round the calves perfectly which leads me to wonder if they were designed to slouch on people with slender calves? first world problems huh?


I need to take notes (ive given up on even mid calf boots and gone to UK doc martens (Chelsea boot or lace up).

this weekend (actually most weekends)

telfar T shirt or equivalent
athleta farallon shorts (I have khaki and olive)
old papillio for Birkenstock slides (they oddly look like an H design) or other Birkenstock or designer collaboration with birkenstock
etoupe 30B or etain tpm

And, a dressier outfit for the in laws: Sale finds: Eileen Fisher olive green top and skirt and a James Perse button down from TJ Maxx,  etain TPM

@maxroxxherhandbags, thanks so much for your kind words below! I loved your trench and long skirt for the museum outing! The Invisalign diet is slowly working and the Jersey scarves stretch


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> I need to take notes (ive given up on even mid calf boots and gone to UK doc martens (Chelsea boot or lace up).
> 
> this weekend (actually most weekends)
> 
> telfar T shirt or equivalent
> athleta farallon shorts (I have khaki and olive)
> old papillio for Birkenstock slides (they oddly look like an H design) or other Birkenstock or designer collaboration with birkenstock
> etoupe 30B or etain tpm
> 
> View attachment 5122072
> View attachment 5122073


You look great! and I noticed in your earlier modelling shots of the H scarf worn as halter how slender you are.
Love your style and the way you mix things-much respect!


----------



## mularice

TheBagLady20 said:


> So chic. Love your whole outfit!


Thank you so much!
Despite the UK not having much of a summer, I don’t deal well with temperatures over 20 degrees lol I find it difficult to look remotely stylish or well dressed in warm weather!


----------



## Juilletdix

lastnametea said:


> Wow that's great. I should try this in CA heat!
> How did you tie this?
> Are you using a scarf ring as a weight?



Yes, exactly! I did a bias fold, put a scarf ring in the center for weight and tied the back. I like to wear mine long because I don't like to see the "tails" behind my head (since I have really short hair). But you can adjust to whatever length suits you best!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> I need to take notes (ive given up on even mid calf boots and gone to UK doc martens (Chelsea boot or lace up).
> 
> this weekend (actually most weekends)
> 
> telfar T shirt or equivalent
> athleta farallon shorts (I have khaki and olive)
> old papillio for Birkenstock slides (they oddly look like an H design) or other Birkenstock or designer collaboration with birkenstock
> etoupe 30B or etain tpm
> 
> And, a dressier outfit for the in laws: Sale finds: Eileen Fisher olive green top and skirt and a James Perse button down from TJ Maxx,  etain TPM
> 
> @maxroxxherhandbags, thanks so much for your kind words below! I loved your trench and long skirt for the museum outing! The Invisalign diet is slowly working and the Jersey scarves stretch
> 
> View attachment 5122072
> View attachment 5122073
> View attachment 5122389
> View attachment 5122390


ooh i love the shoes!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Juilletdix said:


> Yes, exactly! I did a bias fold, put a scarf ring in the center for weight and tied the back. I like to wear mine long because I don't like to see the "tails" behind my head (since I have really short hair). But you can adjust to whatever length suits you best!


Thank you a lot for this scarf-wearing idea, I tried it and it works fine on a shirt ! I have only one 90 scarf (not by H, it's Paul Smith swirl pattern) and there's something that seems not right with more "traditional" knots. Maybe I'm not old enough, preppy enough, not my style...


----------



## duggi84

lol I feel like "Hermes & Cheap Outfits" could be my username on here.  I'm usually in some sub-$100 jeans and an H&M t-shirt, but with a few Hermes and Tiffany accessories   

This is a perfect example: $80 jeans, $10 sleeveless t-shirt, and Hermès!


----------



## Addicted to bags

duggi84 said:


> lol I feel like "Hermes & Cheap Outfits" could be my username on here.  I'm usually in some sub-$100 jeans and an H&M t-shirt, but with a few Hermes and Tiffany accessories
> 
> This is a perfect example: $80 jeans, $10 sleeveless t-shirt, and Hermès!
> 
> View attachment 5123557


What strap are you using for your cool Toolbox here?


----------



## duggi84

Addicted to bags said:


> What strap are you using for your cool Toolbox here?



It's the strap that came with the bag.  It's a 2001 Casa Sac in Rouge H "Dwich" Evercalf.  The strap is actually identical in appearance (not sure length) to a Kelly strap.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

duggi84 said:


> lol I feel like "Hermes & Cheap Outfits" could be my username on here.  I'm usually in some sub-$100 jeans and an H&M t-shirt, but with a few Hermes and Tiffany accessories
> 
> This is a perfect example: $80 jeans, $10 sleeveless t-shirt, and Hermès!
> 
> View attachment 5123557


Gosh ! You and your husband sure know how to rock an outfit -and I love your hair too - that chunky strip is a la Bethy Lagardere - one of the most chic women around …she knows how to rock her H and make it work for her…(just like you!)- please keep posting- love your style …


----------



## Addicted to bags

duggi84 said:


> It's the strap that came with the bag.  It's a 2001 Casa Sac in Rouge H "Dwich" Evercalf.  The strap is actually identical in appearance (not sure length) to a Kelly strap.


I like that thinner strap! Wish the straps now where not as wide. And that's a cool grid pattern on your toolbox.


----------



## tlamdang08

HM maxi dress and Clic H 16


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Today out celebrating my DD’s patron saint Name Day :
H ombré sandals from many years ago and my H Brazil bracelet paired with Valentino belt and a skirt from H & M ($8 on clearance) and t-shirt from J crew - have a great week everyone !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Oh- and the clutch is Chloe from the Saks clearance sale from last year


----------



## loh

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 5165477
> 
> Today out celebrating my DD’s patron saint Name Day :
> H ombré sandals from many years ago and my H Brazil bracelet paired with Valentino belt and a skirt from H & M ($8 on clearance) and t-shirt from J crew - have a great week everyone !



You look fabulous!  Enjoy the day.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

loh said:


> You look fabulous!  Enjoy the day.


Thank you @loh - A touch of H makes everything seem a little nicer …and happier


----------



## mcmug17

duggi84 said:


> lol I feel like "Hermes & Cheap Outfits" could be my username on here.  I'm usually in some sub-$100 jeans and an H&M t-shirt, but with a few Hermes and Tiffany accessories
> 
> This is a perfect example: $80 jeans, $10 sleeveless t-shirt, and Hermès!
> 
> View attachment 5123557



I have been hunting for the female version of your boots for YEARS!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Uniqlo and Zara outfit


----------



## somadossi

I usually grab my honey coloured B during the summer months, mainly wearing white outfits. 
Since I lately found this chequered  ATTACH]5249991[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
coat at TKmaxx she now should get prepared for rougher and nastier times.


----------



## tlamdang08

A casual day with mini K


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy out for an afternoon casual movie time


----------



## Addicted to bags

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy out for an afternoon casual movie time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255367


Glad you decided to keep her! I saw you were debating earlier this year.


----------



## tlamdang08

Addicted to bags said:


> Glad you decided to keep her! I saw you were debating earlier this year.


It hold a thousand of sentimental values, of memories of my beloved husband. I (now) know for sure I can't let any of his bags go ...


----------



## paula24jen

Ladies - and gents! - designer all the way is great but let’s have some fun and see your pairings of glorious H items mixed with bargain items. 




Reposting from the archives, H scarf with H&M x JP Baker dress bought from the sale rail (enabled I think by Croisette?)


----------



## luckylove

paula24jen said:


> Ladies - and gents! - designer all the way is great but let’s have some fun and see your pairings of glorious H items mixed with bargain items.
> 
> View attachment 5581071
> 
> 
> Reposting from the archives, H scarf with H&M x JP Baker dress bought from the sale rail (enabled I think by Croisette?)



Thank you for resurrecting this thread! Hopefully, we can keep it going!!


----------



## Helventara

oh yay!  Please allow me to contribute. 
Ancient Esprit jeans jacket, Aritzia dress and Converse. 

NOT my usual mountain attire.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Okay…here you go. 

Nordstrom clearance yellow eyelet tank: USD $19.95
Old Navy shorts: USD $9.95 (upset that I couldn’t find any for under $5)
Ryka sandals: USD $36.99
Target reusable bags: USD $.05/bag, but priceless in my mind. I use them for almost all occasions. 



.:.


----------



## 880

TPM Evelyn with American Giant hoodie, and brunch. 
Althleta shorts and Birkenstocks (worn everyday) not shown


----------



## leechiyong

880 said:


> TPM Evelyn with American Giant hoodie, and brunch.
> Althleta shorts and Birkenstocks (worn everyday) not shown
> 
> View attachment 5581122
> View attachment 5581123


I love American Giant.  They’re my go to casual brand.


----------



## 880

leechiyong said:


> I love American Giant.  They’re my go to casual brand.


Absolutely! +10000
i like the scoop neck tees in lighter weights and mud like colors


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Utterly desperate to contribute to this thread But can't find any photos to add...
its not that I dont wear cheap outfits (hell yeah! Vintage clothes and thrift store hunting is my thing..)
BUT I dont like having my photo taken


----------



## tinkerbell68

I think all my outfits qualify…I’ll post a few…thanks for bumping this thread @paula24jen


----------



## paula24jen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Utterly desperate to contribute to this thread But can't find any photos to add...
> its not that I dont wear cheap outfits (hell yeah! Vintage clothes and thrift store hunting is my thing..)
> BUT I dont like having my photo taken


Pleeeze do, just one little pic!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

paula24jen said:


> Pleeeze do, just one little pic!!!


I promise I'll do some especially


----------



## loh

Mish mosh of casual wear while shopping at Ikea for DS' first apartment at college.


----------



## sf_newyorker

From yesterday @ MP - H. This could have been in the H in Action thread but I was wearing an inexpensive outfit.

By the way, I’m the one carrying the Picotin. Just as I was taking the pic the gentlemen behind me decided it was time to shop fragrances. When they exited from view, my SA jumped in to say hello. I was able to take only a single shot.

Wearing all black elevates an outfit even if said outfit is made up of:

Nordstrom brand Caslon tank dress (during the sale I must’ve bought 4 or 5 color variations)
Skechers shoes (yes, you heard correctly) Skechers


----------



## hotgalaxy

sf_newyorker said:


> From yesterday @ MP - H. This could have been in the H in Action thread but I was wearing an inexpensive outfit.
> 
> By the way, I’m the one carrying the Picotin. Just as I was taking the pic the gentlemen behind me decided it was time to shop fragrances. When they exited from view, my SA jumped in to say hello. I was able to take only a single shot.
> 
> Wearing all black elevates an outfit even if said outfit is made up of:
> 
> Nordstrom brand Caslon tank dress (during the sale I must’ve bought 4 or 5 color variations)
> Skechers shoes (yes, you heard correctly) Skechers
> 
> View attachment 5590051


Love skechers!!! Looking good!


----------



## CaraCara15

sf_newyorker said:


> From yesterday @ MP - H. This could have been in the H in Action thread but I was wearing an inexpensive outfit.
> 
> By the way, I’m the one carrying the Picotin. Just as I was taking the pic the gentlemen behind me decided it was time to shop fragrances. When they exited from view, my SA jumped in to say hello. I was able to take only a single shot.
> 
> Wearing all black elevates an outfit even if said outfit is made up of:
> 
> Nordstrom brand Caslon tank dress (during the sale I must’ve bought 4 or 5 color variations)
> Skechers shoes (yes, you heard correctly) Skechers
> 
> View attachment 5590051


Beautiful summer vibes with that pop of pink!


----------



## paula24jen

Cross posting with SOTD, Robe Legere with Zara top (IMHO their knitwear looks far more expensive than it actually is!).


----------



## eckw

Cheap and cheerful dog walking outfit paired with my hands-free In the Loop bag


----------



## paula24jen

eckw said:


> Cheap and cheerful dog walking outfit paired with my hands-free In the Loop bag
> 
> View attachment 5590413


How are you liking your In the Loop?


----------



## eckw

paula24jen said:


> How are you liking your In the Loop?


I love it! Very handy for quick errands, easy to access and it fits a good amount (my iPhone 13 Pro, Chanel zippy wallet, house keys and even sunglasses (although not often as I try not to overstuff it.) 

It’s swift and in a light color (bleu brume) so there is risk of color transfer (esp as the back of the bag is flush against the body) so I try to be careful with wearing only lighter colours with this bag.


----------



## paula24jen

eckw said:


> I love it! Very handy for quick errands, easy to access and it fits a good amount (my iPhone 13 Pro, Chanel zippy wallet, house keys and even sunglasses (although not often as I try not to overstuff it.)
> 
> It’s swift and in a light color (bleu brume) so there is risk of color transfer (esp as the back of the bag is flush against the body) so I try to be careful with wearing only lighter colours with this bag.


Interesting, thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Ladybaga

Here is my Robe Legere cw06 scarf with my Ann Taylor Loft sweater. I think it’s a pretty good match.


----------



## Maedi

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my Robe Legere cw06 scarf with my Ann Taylor Loft sweater. I think it’s a pretty good match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593686


A perfect pairing in color and design.


----------



## Helventara

J crew top, Obin batik sarong (unfortunately not cheap), no-brand espadrilles, K32


----------



## Ladybaga

Maedi said:


> A perfect pairing in color and design.


Thank you, Maedi!


----------



## Helventara

Happy Friday!  Banana Republic shirt on sale and zara shorts (in etain?). I can see now why people say etain is a good neutral for people who wear a lot of black.


----------



## DR2014

Helventara said:


> Happy Friday!  Banana Republic shirt on sale and zara shorts (in etain?). I can see now why people say etain is a good neutral for people who wear a lot of black.
> 
> View attachment 5598015


Looks great!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

From earlier today, a couple of H items + striped midi dress from…_WALMART ! _And it was a rollback deal - $11. 

​


----------



## MAGJES

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my Robe Legere cw06 scarf with my Ann Taylor Loft sweater. I think it’s a pretty good match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593686


You look stunning!


----------



## Ladybaga

MAGJES said:


> You look stunning!


Thank you MAGJES! I saw the sweater without thinking about the RL. I got home and magic just happened! A match made in Ann Taylor Loft/ Hermes Heaven.


----------



## 880

Athleta black camo tank and olive green shorts; American giant oversized long sleeved t shirt; Arc’teryx synthetic pull over hoodie and baseball cap; vuori joggers and light gray tank top; vintage striped jacket (part of a three piece deadstock  skirted suit for bout 100USD; 2003 Versace sample sale stretch eyelet dress; Lafayette 75% off sale navy shirt dress; grey and white birkenstock slip on sneakers.

H08 graphene watch; 30B etoupe, phw; 2022 Hermes leather mini skirt and toile and leather jacket; ebene barenia picotin PM; custom metallic gunmetal 35B, @docride brushed PHW; Craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM


----------



## topglamchic

880 said:


> Athleta black camo tank and olive green shorts; American giant oversized long sleeved t shirt; Arc’teryx synthetic pull over hoodie and baseball cap; vuori joggers and light gray tank top; vintage striped jacket (part of a three piece deadstock  skirted suit for bout 100USD; 2003 Versace sample sale stretch eyelet dress; Lafayette 75% off sale navy shirt dress; grey and white birkenstock slip on sneakers.
> 
> H08 graphene watch; 30B etoupe, phw; 2022 Hermes leather mini skirt and toile and leather jacket; ebene barenia picotin PM; custom metallic gunmetal 35B, @docride brushed PHW; Craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM
> 
> View attachment 5601647
> View attachment 5601648
> View attachment 5601649
> View attachment 5601650
> View attachment 5601651
> View attachment 5601652
> View attachment 5601653


@880 please allow me this compliment:  I know you are a mature woman, nevertheless your athleisure style combined with your high fashion sense leaves me to say "You are adorable!!!!!!"


----------



## 880

topglamchic said:


> @880 please allow me this compliment:  I know you are a mature woman, nevertheless your athleisure style combined with your high fashion sense leaves me to say "You are adorable!!!!!!"


Awwwh, thank you so much for your kind compliment @topglamchic


----------



## Bereal

All my clothes would qualify   I usually buy from Zara, Banana Republic or RW&Co and not fast fashion..mix and match clothes from 4-5 years ago with a new top or trouser. Luxury bags, non-branded  Jewellery and nowadays maybe Hermes sandals, boots and sneakers.


----------



## bagnut1

Bereal said:


> All my clothes would qualify   I usually buy from Zara, Banana Republic or RW&Co and not fast fashion..mix and match clothes from 4-5 years ago with a new top or trouser. Luxury bags, non-branded  Jewellery and nowadays maybe Hermes sandals, boots and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5602855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602861


I have a similar wardrobe approach.  My clothes lean towards non-trendy staples and my jewelry is all by hands-on designers or vintage.  I have a large scarf collection and use bags/straps for the final punch.  

Love your Bolide!!  Can you share specs?


----------



## Muffin_Top

Alright, it's cheating a little.
Trying on a J34 in a consignment shop, wearing my cheapest dress ever: sewn by myself in a pink fabric I was given for free in a fabric shop ☺️
(by the way, what do think of that size 34 on me? I like it much more than I thought)


----------



## Bereal

bagnut1 said:


> I have a similar wardrobe approach.  My clothes lean towards non-trendy staples and my jewelry is all by hands-on designers or vintage.  I have a large scarf collection and use bags/straps for the final punch.
> 
> Love your Bolide!!  Can you share specs?


Sure it’s 1923 25 cm..in Evercolour. I love it. I travelled to France and Spain with it and a longer strap that I bought in the Sèvres store.


----------



## pearlgrass

sf_newyorker said:


> From earlier today, a couple of H items + striped midi dress from…_WALMART ! _And it was a rollback deal - $11.
> 
> View attachment 5601426​


Love your summer chic style


----------



## eagle1002us

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my Robe Legere cw06 scarf with my Ann Taylor Loft sweater. I think it’s a pretty good match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sweater looks like it was made by H and it is just stunning with the coordinating scarf.   So beautiful.


----------



## Ladybaga

Thank you so much, eagle! I couldn't believe how well it matched.


----------



## Helventara

Zara top, Meru hiking pants, converse and K32


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I love this thread as I only own cheap clothes.


----------

